# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ

## Vahram

եթե դա վերաբերվում է աղջիկներին , ապա մեր, հայերիս մոտ ընդունված շէ և ....
իսկ տղաների առումով «դե տղայա ելի բա տենցել կլինի» , բայց ինչու՞ , եթե  ոչ,  ուրեմ
բոլորի համարել միանշանակ  ոչ՛ , կարծումեմ նմ  համամիտ  կլինեք...……:

----------


## Artgeo

> եթե դա վերաբերվում է աղջիկներին , ապա մեր, հայերիս մոտ ընդունված շէ և ....
> իսկ տղաների առումով «դե տղայա ելի բա տենցել կլինի» , բայց ինչու՞ , եթե  ոչ,  ուրեմ
> բոլորի համարել միանշանակ  ոչ՛ , կարծումեմ նմ  համամիտ  կլինեք...……:


Լրիվ հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում ։)

----------


## PoeT

Այո, ինչու՞ ոչ: Ուղղակի աղջիկը շատ չգույշ պետք է լինի, հանկարծ սխալ մարդու չնտրի, թե չէ, մյուս օրը ամբողջ Երևանում կարող է տարածվել եղածը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես միանշանակ դեմ եմ և՛ տղայի, և՛ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչն է այդպես ասում: Թե ինչու է այդպես ավելի լավ, ինքներդ մտածեք: Մանրամասները հետո կգրեմ, երբ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կունենամ:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), Varzor (20.06.2011), Գորտուկ (28.05.2014), Լեռնցի (20.06.2011)

----------


## Vahram

> Այո, ինչու՞ ոչ: Ուղղակի աղջիկը շատ չգույշ պետք է լինի, հանկարծ սխալ մարդու չնտրի, թե չէ, մյուս օրը ամբողջ Երևանում կարող է տարածվել եղածը:


ես հենց դա նկատի ունեմ ՝ տղաների համար չկա այդ պռոբլեմը , թեկուզ ողջ Հայաստանը իմանա , իսկ աղջիկը եթե սխալվեց միգուցե ճակատագրական պռոբլեմի  առաջ կանգնի…

----------


## Vahram

> Ես միանշանակ դեմ եմ և՛ տղայի, և՛ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչն է այդպես ասում: Թե ինչու է այդպես ավելի լավ, ինքներդ մտածեք: Մանրամասները հետո կգրեմ, երբ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կունենամ:


դե եթե աղջիկը պետք է  կույս լինի տղայի «իր ամուսնու » համար , ուրեմ տղան էլ պետքե  գիտակցի այս երևույթի սրբությունը և նա էլ  զերծ մնա նման անցանկալի 
երևույթից

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Գորտուկ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> զերծ մնա նման անցանկալի երևույթից


Երբվանիցա՞ սեփական ու ուրիշի մարմնից հաճույք ստանալը «անցանկալի երևույթ»  :Shok:

----------


## Vahram

> Երբվանիցա՞ սեփական ու ուրիշի մարմնից հաճույք ստանալը «անցանկալի երևույթ»


կներես , բայց  պետքա նման կերպ պատասխանեմ , որպիսի ավելի մատչելի լինի.
քո կարծիքով , ինչպես կվերաբերվի տղան այդպիսի պատասխան լսելու դեպքում,
այն աղջկա կողմից , որի հետ պատրաստվում է անցկացնել իր կյանքի մնացած
օրերը …

----------


## Artgeo

> կներես , բայց  պետքա նման կերպ պատասխանեմ , որպիսի ավելի մատչելի լինի.
> քո կարծիքով , ինչպես կվերաբերվի տղան այդպիսի պատասխան լսելու դեպքում,
> այն աղջկա կողմից , որի հետ պատրաստվում է անցկացնել իր կյանքի մնացած
> օրերը …


 :Shok: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչին, որ աղջիկը կույս չէ՞, և՞, հետո՞ ինչ  :Xeloq: 
Հենց այդպիսի մտածելակերպի պատճառովա էլի, որ այնպիսի կույսեր կան, որ....  :Bad:

----------


## Bonita

Էս վերջերս շատ ա սկավել քննարկվել էս թեման`թե հեռուստատեսությամբ,թե ռադիոյով,թե ֆորումներում :Think:  ...կարծում եմ,որ դա յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական խնդիրն է... :Wink:  
 Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ`եթե դրա հիմքում ընկած է սերը,ապա ընդունում եմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, գրառումս կարող էր սխալ հասկացվել, դրա համար մի փոքրիկ ուղղում պետք է մտցնեմ, եթե տղան կամ աղջիկը նախկինում սխալմամբ ունեցել են սեռական հարաբերություն, պետք չէ դրա համար մեղադրել նրան: Դա մեր գործը չէ, Աստծո գործն է:

----------


## PoeT

Հարգելի բժշկուհի Բյուր ջան, կարծում եմ դու տեղյակ ես, որ շաաաատ զույգեր բաժանվում են այն բանից, որ ուղղակի նրանց մոտ չի ստացվում սեռական կյանքը: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չփորձել նոր ամուսնանալ: Ինձ խնդրում եմ ճիշտ հասկացեք: Խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, որ աղջիկը, կամ նույնիսկ տղան, ում հետ, երբ ուզի սեռական հարաբերություններով կզբաղվի:

----------

Sedulik (15.11.2009)

----------


## Vahram

> Էս վերջերս շատ ա սկավել քննարկվել էս թեման`թե հեռուստատեսությամբ,թե ռադիոյով,թե ֆորումներում ...կարծում եմ,որ դա յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական խնդիրն է... 
>  Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ`եթե դրա հիմքում ընկած է սերը,ապա ընդունում եմ...


դե իհարկե եթե կա սեր , կլինի նաև հետագայում համատեղ կյանք ,չնայած լինում են 
նաև բացառություններ որը ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է…

----------


## Koms

իրոք քիչ՛մը արդեն ծեծված թեմայա,..  :Think:  

բայց այստեղ ճիշտ է Պոետը՝ այն առումով, որ զույգերը պետք է գուցե եւ անցնեն այդ սեռական համատեղելիության նախնական էտապը, որպիսի հետագայում որոշակի հարցեր չանդրադառնան իրենց ընտանեկան գոյատեւման վրա,..  :Xeloq:

----------


## Riddle

Հարցն այն աստիճան անհատական մոտեցում է պահանջում, որ նույնիսկ քննարկման կարիք չկա: Ամեն մի զույգի, ավելին, ամեն մի անհատի ներքին խնդիրն է:

----------


## Delicada

> Հարգելի բժշկուհի Բյուր ջան, կարծում եմ դու տեղյակ ես, որ շաաաատ զույգեր բաժանվում են այն բանից, որ ուղղակի նրանց մոտ չի ստացվում սեռական կյանքը: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չփորձել նոր ամուսնանալ: Ինձ խնդրում եմ ճիշտ հասկացեք: Խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, որ աղջիկը, կամ նույնիսկ տղան, ում հետ, երբ ուզի սեռական հարաբերություններով կզբաղվի:


Գիտես ես էլ եմ գտնում որ կարող է լինել նախամուսնական կապ, որ զույգերն պետք է իմանան հարմար են իրենք այդ հարցում նույնպես իրար թե ոչ, բավարարում են միմյանց թե չէ: 
Բայց մեկ էլ ծագում է մի այլ հարց … Իսկ ինչ կլինի եթե օրինակ պատկերացրեք որ պարզվի իրենք իրար …մի քիչ կոպիտ ասեմ բայց դէ … Ինչ կլինի եթե հասկանան որ համատեղելի չեն սեռական կյանքում :Think:  
Իրոք հետաքրքիր է ինչ կլինի այտ դեպքում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Երբվանիցա՞ սեփական ու ուրիշի մարմնից հաճույք ստանալը «անցանկալի երևույթ»


Եվրոպական բարոյալքված նորմեր  :Bad:  

Ինչքան գիտեմ, մարդկության բոլոր հոգևոր Մեծ ՈՒսուցիչները, բոլոր հիմնական կրոնները բացասական են վերաբերվել նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Հետևաբար կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որը որևէ այդպիսի կրոն է դավանում, պետք է որ բացական վերաբերվի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Իսկ թե որոնք են կրոնների այդպիսի վերաբերմունքի պատճառները, այ դրանք պետք է լուրջ ուսումնասիրել ու հասկանալ:

Իսկ աթեիստներին կարող եմ ասել, որ բացի հոգևոր, բարոյական պատճառներից նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններից զերծ մնալու գիտական փաստերով հիմնավորվող շատ լուրջ պատճառներ  կան: Դրանք հիմնավորված ներկայացնելու համար դեռ որոշ բաներ պիտի պարզեմ: Հուսով եմ, որ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու առաջիկայում կներկայացնեմ դրանք։ :Smile:  

Մի խոսքով, ինչպես արդեն  երևի հասկացաք, խիստ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում ինչպես աղջկա, այնպես էլ տղայի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալուն։ Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ խիստ սխալ եմ համարում  նախկինում այս հարցում սխալված աղջկան հալածելն ու քարկոծելը։ Եթե օրինակ  այսպես ասած «իմ միակը», նախկինում այս հարցում սխալված լիներ, ապա դա չէր ազդի իմ նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի վրա։

----------


## Artgeo

> Եվրոպական բարոյալքված նորմեր


Մի՞թե  :Think:  Եվրոպական և ոչ մի կին չի ների ամուսնուն դավաճանությունը, իսկ մեր «բարոյական» մտածելակերպում դա լրիվ նորմալա։ 
Այո, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ինչ է եղել մինչև ինձ։ Կարևորը իմ հետ եղած ժամանակ ոչինչ չլինի։

Ի դեպ շատերը դեմ են նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, սեփական անհաջող փորձի պատճառով։ Նրանք չեն կարողանում գտնել զույգ, որոշակի խնդիրներ ունեն և այլն և այլն։ Ցավալին այն է, որ նրանք ուզում են ուրիշներին էլ արգելել վայելել լիարժեք կյանք։ Մարդկային էգոիզմ է, դարձնելով իրենց իրավիճակը նորմ բոլորի համար, նրանք իրենց ավելի հանգիստ կզգան։

----------

armatura (28.07.2011)

----------


## Delicada

> Մի՞թե  Եվրոպական և ոչ մի կին չի ների ամուսնուն դավաճանությունը, իսկ մեր «բարոյական» մտածելակերպում դա լրիվ նորմալա։ 
> Այո, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ինչ է եղել մինչև ինձ։ Կարևորը իմ հետ եղած ժամանակ ոչինչ չլինի։
> 
> Ի դեպ շատերը դեմ են նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, սեփական անհաջող փորձի պատճառով։ Նրանք չեն կարողանում գտնել զույգ, որոշակի խնդիրներ ունեն և այլն և այլն։ Ցավալին այն է, որ նրանք ուզում են ուրիշներին էլ արգելել վայելել լիարժեք կյանք։ Մարդկային էգոիզմ է, դարձնելով իրենց իրավիճակը նորմ բոլորի համար, նրանք իրենց ավելի հանգիստ կզգան։


Այո դու ճիժտ ես ոչ մի եվրոպական կին չի ների իր ամուսնուն դավաճանությունը: Եվ դա ճիշտ : Ես գտնում եմ որ դա կնոջ ինքն իրեն գնահատելու ու ինքնահարգանքի աստիճանն է ցույց տալիս: Իսկ մեր հայերի մոտ դա շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա է ու ցավալին հենց դա է : Շատ աղջիկներ ասում են դե հա բոլորն էլ դավաճանում են … 
Ես գտնում եմ որ կարևորը մարդ ազնիվ լինի նրա հետ ում հետ նա ներկա պահին է անցյալը կապ չունի կարևոռը ներկան է:

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Դա - գտնում նույնպես կոպլեքսի մի արտահայտում է

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի՞թե  Եվրոպական և ոչ մի կին չի ների ամուսնուն դավաճանությունը, իսկ մեր «բարոյական» մտածելակերպում դա լրիվ նորմալա։


Նախ մի քիչ ծայրահեղ է ասված, որ եվրոպական *ոչ մի* կին չի ների ամուսնու դավաճանությունը: Շատ հաճախ լավ էլ ներում են: Բայց երկու տարբերակն էլ՝ և՛ ոչ մի դեպքում չներելը, և նորմալ ընդունելը ծայրահեղություններ են ու ինձ համար անընդունելի: ՈՒ գտնում եմ, որ կապ չունի դավաճանողը կինն է, թե տղամարդը:



> Այո, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ինչ է եղել մինչև ինձ։ Կարևորը իմ հետ եղած ժամանակ ոչինչ չլինի։


Գիտելիքներդ քիչ են, դրա համար էլ կարծում ես, որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրի անցյալը: Որոշ բաներ իմանալու դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ շարունակի չհետաքրքրել: :Think:  




> Ի դեպ շատերը դեմ են նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, սեփական անհաջող փորձի պատճառով։ Նրանք չեն կարողանում գտնել զույգ, որոշակի խնդիրներ ունեն և այլն և այլն։ Ցավալին այն է, որ նրանք ուզում են ուրիշներին էլ արգելել վայելել լիարժեք կյանք։ Մարդկային էգոիզմ է, դարձնելով իրենց իրավիճակը նորմ բոլորի համար, նրանք իրենց ավելի հանգիստ կզգան։


Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ «շատերի» մասին ես ասում, բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում այս հարցը տվյալ զույգի անձնական գործն է և ուրիշ ոչ ոք չպիտի խառնվի դրան։ Ամեն մեկն ինքը պիտի որոշի, թե ինչպես է վերաբերվում, ու հասարակության կողմից ցանկացած ճնշում անընդունելի եմ համարում։

----------


## kiki

նախ ուզում եմ Koms-ին ու  Poet-ին հարց տալ...
հարգելիներս, այ ասում եք նախնական հարաբերությունները պետք են, որպեսզի զույգը զգա համատեղելի է, թե չէ...
լավ, էդ դեպքում էսպիսի մի բան, ասենք մի աղջիկ, նման ձևով է վարվում, հետո պարզվում է, որ համատեղելի չեն ասենք ինչ ինչ պատճառներով, հետո մեկ ուրիշի հետ է հանդիպում...ու նրա հետ էլ չի ստացվում կյանքը կապել...կարևոր չէ ինչ պատճառով, գուցե որոշ ժամանակ հետո բնավորությունների անհամատեղելիություն է նկատվում, ինչպես հաճախ է զույգերի մոտ լինում...հետո մյուս ընկերոջ հետ...հետո մյուս, քանի դեռ չի գտել, այսպես ասած իր ապագա ամուսնուն...այդպես է չէ՞ մենք փնտրում ենք, ասենք, հանդիպում մարդկանց հետ, մինչև գտնում մեր կեսին...հիմա պատկերացրեք էդ բոլորի հետ նա սեռական հարաբերություններ մեջ է մտնում...ինչպե՞ս եք սրան վերաբերվում...ու եթե իմանաք, որ ձեր ընտրյալը այդպես մի քանիսի հետ փորձել է իր "համատեղությունը", ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվեք դրան...միայն անկեղծ, ես պատասծանը արդեն գիտեմ, բայց կուզեի ձեզ լսել...

ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կարծիքին...
մեկ մեկ էնքան եմ ուզում ձեզ ծեծել :Smile:   թեմաները ստեղծողներին էլի...էնպիսի էեմա եք բացում, որ 2 բառով ասելն անհնար է...լավ փորձեմ...

----------


## kiki

ուեմն այսպես...ես ինձ համբուրվելիս անգամ չսիրած մարդու հետ չեմ պատկերացնում, ուր մնաց...մնացածը...ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդը կյանքում իր կեսին պետք է գտնի, ու ես էլ հույս ունեմ...չնայած մեկ մեկ հույսս կտրում եմ...բայց դա մեկ այլ պատմություն է...
մի խոսքով, այ երբ գտնեմ իմ կեսին, այսինքն մեկին, ում հետ պատրաստ եմ իմ կյանքը կիսել, որի հետ հետագայում բնականաբար ընտանիք կկազմեմ, այ այդ ժամանակ նրանը կլինեմ ինչպես հոգեպես այնպես էլ մնացած ամեն ինչով...
իմ կարծիքով սա է ճիշտը, իսկ այն, երբ է զույգը սկսում իր սիրային հարաբերությունների  "ֆիզիկական" մասը, դա արդեն իրենց գործն է..այստեղ միանշանակ ճիշտ, ինչպես ամեն տեղ, չկա...ես կարող եմ միայն իմ տեղը ասել, օրնակ ես գտնում եմ, որ ամուսնության կարևորագույն մասը եկեղեցու արարողությունն է, և ոչ թե հենց այդ սուտ տերտերների խոսալը, այլ եկեղեցի մտնելն ու Աստծո օրհնությունը ստանալը, ու դա ես գտնում եմ, պետք է արվի "անմեղ" վիճակում...բայց դե անմեղն էլ է հարաբերական...էդ առումով ես Արթուրին հասկանում եմ, որովեհև քիչ չեմ լսել վրացի այսպես ասած կույսերի մասին... :Bad:  
մի խոսքով, ես գտնում եմ որ պետք է պատկանել մեկին ՝ "նրան"...
բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հնարավոր չեն բացառություններ...
կարող են լինել դեպքեր երբ սիրելով տրվելուց հետո ինչ որ բան էն չի լինում, ու մեղադրել էդ աղջկան իմ կարծիքով, նախ իրավունք չունենք , եկեք հիշենք Քրիստոսի խոսքերը ՝ "քող առաջին   քարը գցի նա..., ով անմեղ է ...", իսկ երկրորդը, որոշ ոչ կույս աղջիկներ ավելի օրինակելի են իրենց պահվածքով ու մտածելակերպով, քան որոշ այսպես ասած "կույսեր"...նամանավանդ վերջերս Երևանյան փողոցներում այնպիսի աղջիկներ են հանդիպում որոնց մեծ ցանկություն է առաջանում մի լավ ծեծել հենց փողոցում...հայ աղջկա կերպարը "ոտնատակ անելու համար"...
մի խոսքով, շատ գրեցի, բայց հուսով եմ հասկացաք ինչ նկատի ունեմ...
իսկ դավաճանություն ես չեմ ընդունում, լինի տղա թե աղջիկ...ու հաստատ ապագա ամուսնուս չեմ ների, անկախ նրանից ինչ է եղել...դա ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է...
հա մեկ էլ, եթե իմանամ որ իմ ապագա ընտրյաը մինչ այդ ունեցել է սեռական հարաբերություններ, դա մեծ դեր չի խախա իմ կարծիքի վրա, քանի որ մինչև այդ ես նրա կյանքում չեմ եղել, ու իրավունք չունեմ նրան մեղադրելու...բայց դե ցանկալի կլինի իհարկե...հատկապես հաշվի առնելով սեռական վիրուսների  արագ տարածվելը...

----------


## milkyway

Դե մարդն ինքնա որոշում ճիշտն ու սխալը, հետն էլ որտեղ, երբ, ում հետ:
Ու ինձ թվում ա , էդ հարցը ոչ առաջին անգամ կքննարկվի ոչ էլ վերջին, քանի որ քանի կան հայերը "օձը իրա պորտով ու հավքը իրա թեւով" չեն կակազի կարմիր խնձորի մասին

----------


## Artgeo

> Նախ մի քիչ ծայրահեղ է ասված, որ եվրոպական *ոչ մի* կին չի ների ամուսնու դավաճանությունը: Շատ հաճախ լավ էլ ներում են:


Դա արդեն իրենց գործն է։




> Գիտելիքներդ քիչ են, դրա համար էլ կարծում ես, որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրի անցյալը: Որոշ բաներ իմանալու դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ շարունակի չհետաքրքրել:


Էս պահը չհասկացա։ Գիտելիքնե՞ր։ Մաթեմատիկակա՞ն, գրակա՞ն, լեզուների՞ ։




> Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ «շատերի» մասին ես ասում, բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում այս հարցը տվյալ զույգի անձնական գործն է և ուրիշ ոչ ոք չպիտի խառնվի դրան։ Ամեն մեկն ինքը պիտի որոշի, թե ինչպես է վերաբերվում, ու հասարակության կողմից ցանկացած ճնշում անընդունելի եմ համարում։


Իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ հենց դա եմ ասում ես  :Wink:  Հասարակույթունը չպիտի արգելի թ՛ե տղաին, թե՛ աղջկան և դրա հետ մեկտեղ չպիտի թարս նայի նրանց, ովքեր որոշել են պահպանել իրենց մինչև ամուսնությունը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիկի, ի՜նչ լավ գրեցիր: Ես ալարում էի այդքան բան ասել: Ես էլ էի ուզում Քրիստոսի էդ օրինակը բերել, ուղղակի ալարում էի ամբողջ պատմությունը գրել: Ինչ վերաբերում է ամուսնությանը, մի երկու բան կուզեի ավելացնել: Իրոք, այդ բոլոր ձևականությունները կարևոր չեն, այլ կարևորն այն է, որ Աստված է միացնում զույգին: Աստվածաշնչում մոտավորապես այսպիսի բան է ասվում (կներեք, ձեռքիս տակ այս պահին չկա, չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ մեջբերում անել). «Եթե Աստված միացնում է երկու հոգու, մարդը չի կարող նրանց բաժանել»: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ սեռական անհամատեղելիության պատճառով եղած ամուսնալուծությունները սուտ են, այդպիսի բան չկա, որ մնացած հարցերում համատեղելի լինեն, այդ մեկում՝ ոչ:



> հասարակության կողմից ցանկացած ճնշում անընդունելի եմ համարում


Ես էլ: Նորից գալիս ենք Հիսուսի այն խոսքերին, որոնք Կիկին մեջբերել էր:

----------


## Artgeo

> էդ առումով ես Արթուրին հասկանում եմ, որովեհև քիչ չեմ* լսել* վրացի այսպես ասած կույսերի մասին...


Իսկ ես հայերին *տեսել* եմ  :Smile:  Վրացիների մոտ այս էտապը համարյա անցածա  :Wink:

----------


## John

Դե ես երեխա եմ (տարիքս ի նկատի ունեմ), ու էդ բաներից գլուխ չեմ հանում, դրա համար էլ մոտս հարց է առաջացել.«ֆիզիկապես անհամատեղելի» ի՞նչ է նշանակում…
Իսկ թեմայի մասին ասեմ, որ եթե չամուսնացած զույգը ապրում է սեռական կյանքով, իսկ հետո ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով բաժանվում են, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ աղջիկը «մաքուր աղջիկ» չի, որովհետև եթե նա տրվել է սիրելով, բայց հետո պարզվել է, որ խաբվել է՝ դա մեղք չեմ համարում: Աղջիկը եթե մինչև ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերություններ է ունենում, պետք է գիտակցի հետևանքների մասին ու զգուշանա, որ անարժան տղայի չընտրի, որպեսզի հետագայում բարդությունների առաջ չկանգնի: Իսկ տղայի մոտ մի քիչ այլ է՝ նա «տունը մնալու» խնդիր չունի  նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ  ունենալու պատճառով…

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս պահը չհասկացա։ Գիտելիքնե՞ր։ Մաթեմատիկակա՞ն, գրակա՞ն, լեզուների՞ ։


Մի անհանգստացի, դեռ կհասկանաս  :Cool: 
Ավելի ուշադիր կարդա իմ այս գրածը։ Սրա մասին եմ ասում։



> …բացի հոգևոր, բարոյական պատճառներից նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններից զերծ մնալու գիտական փաստերով հիմնավորվող շատ լուրջ պատճառներ կան: Դրանք հիմնավորված ներկայացնելու համար դեռ որոշ բաներ պիտի պարզեմ: Հուսով եմ, որ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու առաջիկայում կներկայացնեմ դրանք։


Հ. Գ.
Նախկինում ես էլ էի քո նման մտածում։ :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի անհանգստացի, դեռ կհասկանաս 
> Ավելի ուշադիր կարդա իմ այս գրածը։ Սրա մասին եմ ասում։
> 
> Հ. Գ.
> Նախկինում ես էլ էի քո նման մտածում։


Լուսավորիր տեսնենք Գրի... Արշակ ջան

----------


## PoeT

> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ սեռական անհամատեղելիության պատճառով եղած ամուսնալուծությունները սուտ են


Բյուր ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Եթե նրանց միջև սեռական անհամատեղելիություն է լինում, նրանք դժվար թե երկար ապրեն միասին: Շատ շատերը չեն դիմանում և ամուսնալուծվում են: Ոնց էլ լինի, տղան սեռական պահանջները բավարարելու համար գնում է ուրիշ կնոջ մոտ, հետո իր կինը իմանում է ................... և այլն, հասկացաք: ՉԷ՝ Բյուր ջան իրոք ամուսնալուծություններ այդ պատճարով, շատ են լինում: 

Չէ՝ նորից ասեմ, ամեն ինչ այսպես չի լինում: 

- Վայ, քեզ հետ իմ մոտ չի ստացվում:
- Վայ, իմ մոտ էլ, քեզ հետ:
- Դե արի ամուսնալուծվենք:

Ոչ: Ամեն ինչ ավելի բարդ է, նրանք գուցե միասին ապրեն 1 ամիս,  1 տարի: Բայց երկար չեն դիմանա, ուշ թե շուտ, որոշ կոնֆլիկտներ կառաջանան:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Կիկի ի գրածին, Կիկի ջան, ես չեմ ասում, որ ով դուրտ գալիս է պիտի գնաս սեռական հարաբերություններով հետը զբաղվես, ոչ: Դա այն ժամանակ է լինում, երբ արդեն պատրաստվում են ամուսնանալուն:

Երբեք, կուսուցյունից զրկված աղջկա մասին կարծիք չեմ կազմի ըստ այդ փաստի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է դավաճանությանը, ասեմ որ դավաճանությունը դավաճանություն է, ինչ կապ ունի, ով է դավաճանել, տղան թե աղջիկը։ Մինչ իրար հանդիպելը ինչ ուզում են թող անեն, բայց երբ արդեն միասին են, ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍԵՌԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՐԱԲՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՈՒՐԻՇԻ ՀԵՏ ԻՐՈՔ, ՈՐ ՄԵՂՔ Է;

----------


## Koms

Կիկիի հարցադրման մեջ արդեն իսկ կար բավականին թափանցիկ պատասխան… դե Պոետն էլ բավականին "համոզիչ" փաստարկներ բերեց,.. :Cool:  
իսկ ես փորձեմ նկարագրել նմանատիպի իրավիճակ եւս` ահա զույգը երջանիկ ամուսնանում է /թող լինի` եկեղեցում/, բայց ահա… որոշակի ժամանակ անց պարզ է դառնում երկուսի համար էլ, որ նրանք` մեղմ ասաց, “իրար համար” չեն ստեղծված, եւ մեղմ ասաց բավականին մեծ պրոբլեմներ ունեն “անկողնային կյանքում” , բայց դե.. արդեն ուշ է, եւ այլն… եւ սկսվում է “համատեղելի” զուգընկերոջ այդ անվերջանալի փնտրտուկը, որը ավելի ընկալելի լեզվով կոչվում է` “լեվի գնալ”… 
ո՞վ է այստեղ մեղավոր…  :Think:

----------


## Koms

...ինձ համար նաեւ մի բան էլ է պարզ ,  որ “կյանքի հարատեւման գաղափարի” հետ ներդրված է նաեւ “երկու հակադարձ սեռերի միավորման” գաղափարը` Սերը… 
իսկ Սերը ունի երկու կարեւորագույն բաղկացուցիչ մաս` “հոգու հարազատություն” եւ “սեքսուալ ձգողականություն”, եթե բացակայում է դրանցից որեվէ մեկը` ապա բացակայում է նաեւ Սերը, /բայց գուցե եւ սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է/, :Xeloq:

----------


## otar

:Shok:   կարդացի էս թոփիկը ու վատացա  :Shok:    այ բալամ դա ի՞նչ մի մեծ նշանակություն ունի որ   :Sad:   ես ԼԻՈՎԻՆ համաձայն եմ Բոնիտայի հետ սիրո վրա հիմնված ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԸ սուրբ է  :Wink:   բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ... մի խոսքով համաձայն եմ Բոնիտայի, Պոետի և Արթգեոյի հետ  :Blush:  
այ եթե խոսքը գնար ՀԵՏամուսնական հարաբերությունների մասին ԱՅԼ անձանց հետ բացի ԱՄՈՒՍՆՈՒՑ/ԿՆՈՋԻՑ ես բնականաբար կտրականապես դեմ կլինեի դրան  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

> Երբեք, կուսուցյունից զրկված աղջկա մասին կարծիք չեմ կազմի ըստ այդ փաստի:


Կարծիք կազմելը որն ա՞, այսինքն ի՞նչ կարծիք, ես մի կարծիք հաստատ կարամ կազմեմ. էդ աղջիկը ինձանից առաջ ուրիշ տղաի հետ եղել ա. ու չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա , եթե իհարկե դա էն աղջիկն ա, որին նա պիտի համարեի իր կեսը, իր շարունակությունը, իր կյանքի գանձը: ու ոնց պիտի դու հավատաս էդ աղջկան, երբ նա կասի, որ դու իր միակն ես.  "միակ" բառը ուրիշի, թեկուզ նախկինի գոյություն չի հանդուրժում:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Կարծիք կազմելը որն ա՞, այսինքն ի՞նչ կարծիք, ես մի կարծիք հաստատ կարամ կազմեմ. էդ աղջիկը ինձանից առաջ ուրիշ տղաի հետ եղել ա. ու չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա , եթե իհարկե դա էն աղջիկն ա, որին նա պիտի համարեի իր կեսը, իր շարունակությունը, իր կյանքի գանձը: ու ոնց պիտի դու հավատաս էդ աղջկան, երբ նա կասի, որ դու իր միակն ես.  "միակ" բառը ուրիշի, թեկուզ նախկինի գոյություն չի հանդուրժում:


Հայի    ռեալ    պատասխան :Smile:  
թե չէ,դրել ստից-մտից հեքիաթներ եք ասում,որոնց արտաբերման ժամանակ դուք եք նույնիսկ  զարմանում :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Կարծիք կազմելը որն ա՞, այսինքն ի՞նչ կարծիք, ես մի կարծիք հաստատ կարամ կազմեմ. էդ աղջիկը ինձանից առաջ ուրիշ տղաի հետ եղել ա. ու չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա , եթե իհարկե դա էն աղջիկն ա, որին նա պիտի համարեի իր կեսը, իր շարունակությունը, իր կյանքի գանձը: ու ոնց պիտի դու հավատաս էդ աղջկան, երբ նա կասի, որ դու իր միակն ես.  "միակ" բառը ուրիշի, թեկուզ նախկինի գոյություն չի հանդուրժում:


Նույնը նաև կարող եմ ասել ես աղջկա տեսանկյունից. ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ես հավատալ այդ տղային, երբ նա ասում է, որ ես նրա միակն եմ:
 Ես կարո՛ղ եմ հավատալ, քանի որ տվյալ պահին նա ինձ հետ է, ոչ թե մեկ այլ աղջկա հետ, և ինչ եղել է մինչև ինձ հանդիպելը՝ էական նշանակություն չունի իմ համար, իհարկե, եթե նա մանյակ, սադիստ չէ :Wink:  
 Այնքա՜ն եմ զայրանում այսպես կոչված «հայի խասյաթի» վրա: Եթե աղջիկ ես՝ պիտի պահես քո պատիվը, մնաս կույս մինչև ամուսնանալը, եթե ամուսնացած ես, ամուսինդ կողքիդ չէ տասնյակ տարիներ, ապա պիտի ուրիշի հետ չլինես, չդավաճանես քո ամուսնուն… Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ քո ամուսինը այլ երկրում աշխատելով քեզ չի դավաճանում: Ֆիզիոլոգիապես դա երևի անհնար է… Եթե ամուսինը ցանկանում է, որ իր կինը իրեն չդավաճանի, ապա բարի լինի գոնե երեք տարին մեկ այցելել իր կնոջը… 
 Ես այդպիսի շատ կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնց ամուսիններն աշխատանքի պատճառով տասնյակ տարիներ տուն չեն եկել, իսկ այդ կանայք, որպեսզի իրենց անունը չգցեն, կամ դավաճանած չլինեն իրենց ամուսնուն՝ առողջության հետ մեծ պրոբլեմներ են ունեցել, օպերացիոն սեղանին են հայտնվել և, կորցրել են կանացի անհրաժեշտ օրգաններն ու ապագայում այլևս երեխա չեն կարողացել ունենալ, և այս ամենի պատճառը սեռական կյանքի բացակայությունն է… Գիտեմ նաև աղջիկներ, երեսունին մոտ, երեսունից անց, որոնք մինչև հիմա կույս են և առողջության հետ շա՜տ պրոբլեմներ ունեն…Որոշների մոտ խոցեր են առաջացել, և այդ հիվանդությունների ու խոցերի պատճառները նույնպես սեռական կյանքի բացակայությունն է… Մի՞ թե սա ճիշտ է…
 Համաձայն եմ Poet-ի հետ, քանի որ շա՜տ զույգեր գիտեմ, որոնք ամուսնալուծվել են սեռական ոչ համատեղելիության պատճառով…
 Ես ո՛չ կողմ եմ, ո՛չ էլ դեմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների, քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն շատերն են ասել, դա տվյալ զույգի անձնական պրոբլեմն է և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի հալածել նրանց:
 Ինչ վերաբերում է դավաճանությանը, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ չեմ ընդունում այդ երևույթը, եթե զույգերից մեկի մոտ արդարացնող հանգամանքներ չկան…

----------


## Լէգնա

Արիսոլ ջան,կներես մեկ հարց,
դու կույս տղա պատեկարցնում  ես :Xeloq:  ..
մեկը ես,,,,չէի էլ ուզի պատկերացնեմ,,, :Bad:  
հետո  այստեղ ,որ գրել ես,մեկնումների մասին,թե կինը ինչպես պետք է պահի իրեն,կամ  տղամարդը ինչպես է պահում  իրեն  արտերկրում,դու  ճիշտ ես,բայց  նախաամուսնականը  մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ հարց է,դա այդ երկուսի  իրավունքն է,մեզ դատել չի կարելի:Ու մի  մոռացիր,որ  իր էությամբ  տղամարդը ավելի շուտ  է  անցյալը ջնջում,քան կինը,այսինքն այսօր այս կինը  չի,,,այս մեկն է,չի դնի հաստատ  տառապի,,նա  գնաց,նա լքեց,ես միայնակ եմ,ինչը կանայք  են անում...իր էությամբ տղամարդը ավելի ռեալ  է,կինը՝ զգացմունքների գերի:Մի հատ կոպիտ օրինակ :Bad:  
կինը  շատ երջանիկ կլինի,եթե  իր ամուսնու  հետ գնա գնումների կամ ասենք խոհանոցում մի  նոր  ճաշատեսակ  միասին  պատրաստի,իսկ տղամարդը...
իր կյանքում  մի  նոր կնոջ   մուտքը  տոնի,ավելին՝ հարբի,ու  կարող է ավելի երջանիկ լինի,քան՝ կինը:
դե իհարկե կան  պահպանողական տղամարդիկ,ինչպես նաև  անողնաշարավոր  ճճուներ,որոնք իգական սեռին  են պատկանում,բայց կին  չեն կոչվում:
հ.գ.էս  մի  կես ժամ է,սա  գրում եմ,նրա  խորհրդով :Love:  ,տենսես,հիմա գոնե մեկը կհասկանա,թե էլի տառասխալներ  ու անհասկացություններ կան :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ինչ վերաբերում է դավաճանությանը, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ չեմ ընդունում այդ երևույթը, եթե զույգերից մեկի մոտ արդարացնող հանգամանքներ չկան…


դավաճանությունը  արդարացումներ չի  ունենում,հանգամանքներ,որ  ընդհանրապես,չնայած երբեմն   այդպես են կոչվում :LOL:  
մութ.կիսալուսավոր խավար,սև  աչքեր,գինովցած  հոգի,կարճ  համազգեստ....
դավաճանության  հանգամանք :LOL:

----------


## Մելիք

> Այնքա՜ն եմ զայրանում այսպես կոչված «հայի խասյաթի» վրա: Եթե աղջիկ ես՝ պիտի պահես քո պատիվը, մնաս կույս մինչև ամուսնանալը, եթե ամուսնացած ես, ամուսինդ կողքիդ չէ տասնյակ տարիներ, ապա պիտի ուրիշի հետ չլինես, չդավաճանես քո ամուսնուն …


 Եթե դա հենց հայի խասյաթ է, ուրեմն ես իսկապես ուրախ եմ , որ հայ եմ: Բայց որ մյուս ազգերի մոտ նենց ա, որ, եթե աղջիկ ես, ուրեմն պատիվդ պիտի չպահես, էդ մի քիչ տարորինակ ա: 



> Ինչ վերաբերում է դավաճանությանը, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ չեմ ընդունում այդ երևույթը, եթե զույգերից մեկի մոտ արդարացնող հանգամանքներ չկան…


Այ, եթե ես քո ամուսնուն ճանաչեի, ամեն անգամ մի նոր արդարացնող հանգամանքի մասին պատմություն կպատմեի, ինքն էլ կգար քեզ կպատմեր :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Արիսոլ ջան,կներես մեկ հարց,
> դու կույս տղա պատեկարցնում  ես ..
> մեկը ես,,,,չէի էլ ուզի պատկերացնեմ,,,


 Դե ես իմ շրջապատում շատ կույս տղաներ գիտեմ, ինտերնետում այդպիսի շանոթներ ունեմ, որոնք ասում են, որ կլինեն միայն այն աղջկա հետ, ում սիրում են և միայն ամուսնությունից հետո...




> հետո  այստեղ ,որ գրել ես,մեկնումների մասին,թե կինը ինչպես պետք է պահի իրեն,կամ  տղամարդը ինչպես է պահում  իրեն  արտերկրում,դու  ճիշտ ես,բայց  նախաամուսնականը  մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ հարց է,դա այդ երկուսի  իրավունքն է,մեզ դատել չի կարելի:Ու մի  մոռացիր,որ  իր էությամբ  տղամարդը ավելի շուտ  է  անցյալը ջնջում,քան կինը,այսինքն այսօր այս կինը  չի,,,այս մեկն է,չի դնի հաստատ  տառապի,,նա  գնաց,նա լքեց,ես միայնակ եմ,ինչը կանայք  են անում...իր էությամբ տղամարդը ավելի ռեալ  է,կինը՝ զգացմունքների գերի:Մի հատ կոպիտ օրինակ 
> կինը  շատ երջանիկ կլինի,եթե  իր ամուսնու  հետ գնա գնումների կամ ասենք խոհանոցում մի  նոր  ճաշատեսակ  միասին  պատրաստի,իսկ տղամարդը...
> իր կյանքում  մի  նոր կնոջ   մուտքը  տոնի,ավելին՝ հարբի,ու  կարող է ավելի երջանիկ լինի,քան՝ կինը:
> դե իհարկե կան  պահպանողական տղամարդիկ,ինչպես նաև  անողնաշարավոր  ճճուներ,որոնք իգական սեռին  են պատկանում,բայց կին  չեն կոչվում:


Այո, գիտեմ, որ տղամարդիկ կանանց նման չեն, ամեն ինչ շուտ են մոռանում (կան իհարկե բացառություններ): Եվ գտնում եմ, որ նրանք շատ ճիշտ են ապրում, ավելի քան կանայք, որոնք զգացմունքների գերին են, անցյալի գերին…  :Sad:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Դե ես իմ շրջապատում շատ կույս տղաներ գիտեմ, ինտերնետում այդպիսի շանոթներ ունեմ, որոնք ասում են, որ կլինեն միայն այն աղջկա հետ, ում սիրում են և միայն ամուսնությունից հետո...
> 
> 
> Այո, գիտեմ, որ տղամարդիկ կանանց նման չեն, ամեն ինչ շուտ են մոռանում (կան իհարկե բացառություններ): Եվ գտնում եմ, որ նրանք շատ ճիշտ են ապրում, ավելի քան կանայք, որոնք զգացմունքների գերին են, անցյալի գերին…



 :LOL:  ինտեռնետում :LOL:   :LOL:  դե ինետում չասեն,,էլ ուր ասեն,ասա,վայ  Արիսոլ ջան,ինչ  բյուրեղ  հոգի ունես :Smile:  ,,,,
ինչպես  կույս տղաներ գիտես :Think:  ,,,,իրենք են ասում ,որ կույս են,թե :Xeloq:  այն անեկդոտի նման,դու ես իմանում :Tongue:  
Արիսոլ  ջան,կույս կարող են լինել միայն  աղջիկները,դա բնությունից միայն  աղջիկներին է  տրվել :Smile:  
Տղամարդիկ  նաև  ճիշտ են դատում, :Smile:

----------


## PoeT

> Կարծիք կազմելը որն ա՞, այսինքն ի՞նչ կարծիք, ես մի կարծիք հաստատ կարամ կազմեմ. էդ աղջիկը ինձանից առաջ ուրիշ տղաի հետ եղել ա. ու չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա , եթե իհարկե դա էն աղջիկն ա, որին նա պիտի համարեի իր կեսը, իր շարունակությունը, իր կյանքի գանձը: ու ոնց պիտի դու հավատաս էդ աղջկան, երբ նա կասի, որ դու իր միակն ես.  "միակ" բառը ուրիշի, թեկուզ նախկինի գոյություն չի հանդուրժում:


Մելիք ջաաաան, եթե աղջիկը ինչ որ մեկի հետ, ինչ որ ժամանակ սեռական հարաբերություններ է ունեցել, դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանից հետո, նա չի կարող սիրել ինչ որ մեկին և նվիրվել նրան, լինել նրանը: 




> չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա


Դու գտել ես այդ տղային, դա ես եմ: ԱՅՈ ես վատ չեմ զգա

----------


## Arisol

> Եթե դա հենց հայի խասյաթ է, ուրեմն ես իսկապես ուրախ եմ , որ հայ եմ: Բայց որ մյուս ազգերի մոտ նենց ա, որ, եթե աղջիկ ես, ուրեմն պատիվդ պիտի չպահես, էդ մի քիչ տարորինակ ա:


Ո՝չ, պարզապես մենք հայ ենք, դրա համար ես դա նշեցի, մեզ, հայերիս մոտ, դա ավելի կարևոր է, քան այլազգիների մոտ (մուսուլմանների մասին չէ իհարկե)…Ես հո չե՞մ ասում, որ աղջիկն իրա պատիվը չպիտի պահի, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, թե ինչպիսի հետևանքներ կարան լինեն դրա պատճառով…




> դավաճանությունը  արդարացումներ չի  ունենում,հանգամանքներ,որ  ընդհանրապես,չնայած երբեմն   այդպես են կոչվում 
> մութ.կիսալուսավոր խավար,սև  աչքեր,գինովցած  հոգի,կարճ  համազգեստ....
> դավաճանության  հանգամանք





> Այ, եթե ես քո ամուսնուն ճանաչեի, ամեն անգամ մի նոր արդարացնող հանգամանքի մասին պատմություն կպատմեի, ինքն էլ կգար քեզ կպատմեր


Երևի թե դուք ինձ չհասկացաք…Ստիպված կլինեմ մի քանի արդարացնող հանգամանքների օրինակներ բերել:
Օրինակ 1. Կինը հիվանդ է և ի վիճակի չէ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ ամուսնու հետ:
Օրինակ 2. Ամուսիններն իրար չեն համապատասխանում սեռական հարաբերություններում, բայց ունեն երեխաներ (միգուցե սկզբում համապատասխանում էին…), սիրում են միմյանց, բայց չհամապատասխանելու պատճառով ստիպված են դավաճանել միմյանց:
Բավակա՞ն է, թե՞ էլի օրինակներ բերեմ:

----------


## PoeT

> Բայց որ մյուս ազգերի մոտ նենց ա, որ, եթե աղջիկ ես, ուրեմն պատիվդ պիտի չպահես, էդ մի քիչ տարորինակ ա:


Լավ փաստորեն քո կարծիքով մինչ ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերություններով զբաղվող աղջիկները, իրենց պատիվը չեն պահում: 

Մելիք ջան կարծում եմ ՉԱՐԱՉԱՐ սխալվում ես:

----------


## PoeT

Հա մեկել մի բան ասեմ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արիսոլի գրածների հետ: Իրոք սեռական հարաբերությունների պակասը շատ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ, խոսքը նաև մարդու հոգեվիճակի մասին է:

----------


## Arisol

> ինտեռնետում  դե ինետում չասեն,,էլ ուր ասեն,ասա,վայ  Արիսոլ ջան,ինչ  բյուրեղ  հոգի ունես ,,,,
> ինչպես  կույս տղաներ գիտես ,,,,իրենք են ասում ,որ կույս են,թե այն անեկդոտի նման,դու ես իմանում 
> Արիսոլ  ջան,կույս կարող են լինել միայն  աղջիկները,դա բնությունից միայն  աղջիկներին է  տրվել 
> Տղամարդիկ  նաև  ճիշտ են դատում,


Դե եղել են թեմաներ, որտեղ շոշափվել է դա և նրանք այդպես են ինձ ասել, իմաստ չուներ ինձ խաբելու,խաբելով ինձ նրանք ոչ մի օգուտ չունեն…
Ինչ վերաբերում է տղայի կույս լինելուն, ապա ավելի լավ է մասնագետներից հարցնես, ես չեմ կարող բացատրել, առավել ևս, երբ մեր գրառումները շատ մարդ են կարդում:  :Blush:  … Բայց այդպիսի հասկացողություն կա «կույս տղա»…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Դե եղել են թեմաներ, որտեղ շոշափվել է դա և նրանք այդպես են ինձ ասել, իմաստ չուներ ինձ խաբելու,խաբելով ինձ նրանք ոչ մի օգուտ չունեն…
> Ինչ վերաբերում է տղայի կույս լինելուն, ապա ավելի լավ է մասնագետներից հարցնես, ես չեմ կարող բացատրել, առավել ևս, երբ մեր գրառումները շատ մարդ են կարդում:  … Բայց այդպիսի հասկացողություն կա «կույս տղա»…


Իհարկե  հասկացությունը կա  Արիսոլ ջան,այ  բայց փաստ  :Smile:  
նրանք  խաբելով իրենց են ուզեցել  օգուտ տալ,ոչ քեզ :Smile:  տես  նրանք  հեշտությամբ քո հիշողության մեջ  են ընկղմվել,իսկ եթե  այստեղ գրվելու չլիներ,դու կարող  էիր բացատրել :Shok:  ,լսի երեկոյան ինչ ես անում, :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Օրինակ 1. Կինը հիվանդ է և ի վիճակի չէ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ ամուսնու հետ:
> Օրինակ 2. Ամուսիններն իրար չեն համապատասխանում սեռական հարաբերություններում, բայց ունեն երեխաներ (միգուցե սկզբում համապատասխանում էին…), սիրում են միմյանց, բայց չհամապատասխանելու պատճառով ստիպված են դավաճանել միմյանց:
> Բավակա՞ն է, թե՞ էլի օրինակներ բերեմ:


Այ Արիսոլ  ջան,կինը հիվանդ է, :Sad:  ,բայց  դա չի նշանակում տղամարդն էլ պետք է հիվանադանա,սեռական  կյանքով  չապրելով,իրոք տղամարդը լուրջ հիվանդություններ կունենա,սակայն սա չի նշանակում դավաճանություն կամ հանգամանք,Աստված  չանի,բայց սա շատ տխուր  իրավիճակ  է:
սկիզբը որն է....երբ ,
դե ախար  ամուսնացել եմ,էլ ինչ անեմ,ոնց  գնամ ետ,որ թեկուզ  չենք համապատասխանում,,,սուս մնամ,հարմարվեմ,,,
սկիզբը եթե  սա է,սա էլ մնում  է,
իսկ  Արիսոլ այ սա չհասկացա,,
ամուսինները պետք  է  հանգիստ դավաճանեն,եթե  չեն համապատասխանում իրար :Shok:  
տղամարդը  վերածվի խոտակեր  անասունի.
կինն  էլ  ՝ ցեխոտ փալասի  :Shok:  
թու... :Angry2: 
չէ..Աստված  կսիրես,,էլ օրինակներ մի բեր

----------


## PoeT

Լեգնա ջան կամ դու շատ ես արդեն ծերացել, 97 տարեկան: Ամեն ինչ հասկանում ես սխալ, ու պատասխաններտ լրիվ անհասկանալի են, կամ ես եմ դեռ շատ փոքր, ու չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Arisol

> Այ Արիսոլ  ջան,կինը հիվանդ է, ,բայց  դա չի նշանակում տղամարդն էլ պետք է հիվանադանա,սեռական  կյանքով  չապրելով,իրոք տղամարդը լուրջ հիվանդություններ կունենա,սակայն սա չի նշանակում դավաճանություն կամ հանգամանք,Աստված  չանի,բայց սա շատ տխուր  իրավիճակ  է:
> սկիզբը որն է....երբ ,
> դե ախար  ամուսնացել եմ,էլ ինչ անեմ,ոնց  գնամ ետ,որ թեկուզ  չենք համապատասխանում,,,սուս մնամ,հարմարվեմ,,,
> սկիզբը եթե  սա է,սա էլ մնում  է,


Ես ասում եմ, որ այս դեպքում դավաճանությունը ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ Է: Երևի էե կրկին գրածս չհասկացար, Լեգնա ջան…




> իսկ  Արիսոլ այ սա չհասկացա,,
> ամուսինները պետք  է  հանգիստ դավաճանեն,եթե  չեն համապատասխանում իրար 
> տղամարդը  վերածվի խոտակեր  անասունի.
> կինն  էլ  ՝ ցեխոտ փալասի  
> թու...
> չէ..Աստված  կսիրես,,էլ օրինակներ մի բեր


 Ոչ թե հանգիստ, այլ պարզապես իրանք մնան ընկերներ, մնան մի ընտանիք, հանուն իրենց սիրո, հանուն իրենց երեխաների, ր երեխաները մեծանան լիարժեք ընտանիքում, բայց ինչ վերաբերում է սեռական կյանքի, ապա մեկ ուրիշի հետ լինեն… Ախր ո՞նց բացատրեմ էլ որ հասկանաս…  :Blink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Եթե նրանց միջև սեռական անհամատեղելիություն է լինում, նրանք դժվար թե երկար ապրեն միասին:


ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ սեռական անհամատեղելիություն կոչվածը գոյություն չունի: Պարզապես մարդիկ զանազան պատճառներով իրար չեն հասկանում, իսկ սեռականը որպես արդարացում են բերում: Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ մարդիկ կա՛մ լիովին համատեղելի են (մեկը մյուսի միակն է), կա՛մ ընդհանրապես համատեղելի չեն և սխալմամբ են ամուսնանաում: Իսկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները ոչ մի համատեղելիություն չեն կարող պարզել:

----------


## kiki

Չէ Պոետ ջան, ես հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի...
մարդիկ հանդիպում են իրար, ու ամուսնանալու մտադրություն ունեն, բնականաբար կարծում են որ իրենց կեսին գտել են, հետո պարզվում է , որ "իրար համար չեն"..ու էդ աղջիկը ասենք, այդպես փնտրում է իր կեսին...
փոստովանեք, որ հաստատ չէիք ամուսնանա նրա հետ...
լավ, անցած  լինի...

----------


## John

Լավ, տղեք ջան, խնդում եմ մեկնումեկդ պմ-ով ինձ գրեք, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում սեռական անհամատեղելիություն կամ ֆիզիկական անհամատեղելիություն…

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ, տղեք ջան, խնդում եմ մեկնումեկդ պմ-ով ինձ գրեք, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում սեռական անհամատեղելիություն կամ ֆիզիկական անհամատեղելիություն…


Աջ ձեռս կտրել եմ, ձախով եմ գրում երկար չեմ կարոց գրել, կարդա սրանք 
http://www.happy-family.ru/chitalka/...ch.htm#nesootv
http://sexopedia.ru/articles197.shtml
http://www.lib.com.ua/books/17/588n1.html

----------


## otar

վայ... պատկերացնում եք ես տղա լինեի  :Ok:   ինչ լավ կլիներ... էդ խեղճ աղջիկները ևս մի խելքը գլխին տղա կգտնեին որի համար ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի առաջինը լինելը պարտադիր չէր լինի ... …ախր բացատրեք հասկանամ եթե էդ աղջիկը կույս ա բայց ... վոււււ՜՜՜յ թող ու փախի .. նատուռի թե ես տենց աղջկա կողքով քայլեմ... համ էլ վերջը վերջով քսան դոլլարանոց օպերացիա ա... լյուբոյ պ****  կույս ա դառնում էլ կայֆը որն ա որ ինքը հոգեպես  էհէէէա … համարում եմ որ ավելի լավ է աղջիկը կույս չլինի բայց լինի բարոյապես մաքուր քան լինի կույս ... հետս էլ շատ կռիվ չանեք … գիտե՜ք ինչքա՜ն անբարոյական կույս կա... կեցցե՜ն հայ գինեկոլոգների ոսկե ՁԵՌՔԵՐԸ  :Hands Up:   на Этом всЁ  :Cool:

----------


## Arisol

> վայ... պատկերացնում եք ես տղա լինեի   ինչ լավ կլիներ... էդ խեղճ աղջիկները ևս մի խելքը գլխին տղա կգտնեին որի համար ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի առաջինը լինելը պարտադիր չէր լինի ... …ախր բացատրեք հասկանամ եթե էդ աղջիկը կույս ա բայց ... վոււււ՜՜՜յ թող ու փախի .. նատուռի թե ես տենց աղջկա կողքով քայլեմ... համ էլ վերջը վերջով քսան դոլլարանոց օպերացիա ա... լյուբոյ պ****  կույս ա դառնում էլ կայֆը որն ա որ ինքը հոգեպես  էհէէէա … համարում եմ որ ավելի լավ է աղջիկը կույս չլինի բայց լինի բարոյապես մաքուր քան լինի կույս ... հետս էլ շատ կռիվ չանեք … գիտե՜ք ինչքա՜ն անբարոյական կույս կա... կեցցե՜ն հայ գինեկոլոգների ոսկե ՁԵՌՔԵՐԸ   на Этом всЁ


Բրավո՜, ապրե՜ս, ստորագրում եմ  :Clapping:

----------


## PoeT

> Չէ Պոետ ջան, ես հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի...
> մարդիկ հանդիպում են իրար, ու ամուսնանալու մտադրություն ունեն, բնականաբար կարծում են որ իրենց կեսին գտել են, հետո պարզվում է , որ "իրար համար չեն"..ու էդ աղջիկը ասենք, այդպես փնտրում է իր կեսին...
> փոստովանեք, որ հաստատ չէիք ամուսնանա նրա հետ...
> լավ, անցած  լինի...


Լավ փաստորեն դու սենց ես մտածում: Ավելի լավ է ամուսնանան, նոր հասկանան, որ անհամատեղելի են, ու արդեն ստիպված իրար հետ կապրեն, ուրիշի մոտ չեն գնա՝ այն ինչ կանեին եթե ամուսնացած չլինեին:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Փաստորեն ավելի լավ է մի հոգու տրվես, այդ մի հոգին քեզ չբավարարի, դժբախտ ապագա քեզ սպասվի։
Քան տրվես մի քանի հոգու, բայց վերջում գտնես նրան, ում համար իրոք կարելի եր տրվել նույնիսկ 16 ին;

Ես մտածում եմ սենց։ Ում ուզում ես տրվի։ Իհարկե տրվելուց առաջ 16.000 անգամ մտածի, բայց վերջում գտնելով MISTER X ին, տրվի միայն նրան ու եղիր հավատարիմ։

Մեր հայերը մի հատ չամուսնացած ոչ կույս աղջիկ են տեսնում, իիիիիիիինչ անուն ասես կպցնում են։ ՍԽԱԼԱ։

Կարճ ասած սենց եմ մտածում։ Այս երկրի վրա կա 2 Էակ, որոնք ստեղծված են մեկը մյուսի համար, ու կարևոր չի, ինչ ճանապարհով են նրանք միմյանց գտել, կարևորը, որ գտել են ու միասին են։

Բայց դե նորից ասեմ, սխալ չհասկանաք, ես չեմ ասում օրը 2 հոգու տրվի։ Ես ասում եմ տրվի նրան ում իրոք սիրում ես։ 

Մեկել մի բան ասեմ, իրոք աղջիկը շատ համարձակ պիտի լինի. մեր Հայաստանում մեկին տրվելու համար, քանի որ վտանգ կա, որ այդ մասին մյուս օրը կխոսի ամբողջ Երևանը; Հայ տղաները շատ են սիրում պատմել ընկերներին իրենց սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին լօօօօօօօլ։ Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է։ Սակայն եթե տղան իրոք քեզ սիրի, երբեք չի պատմի ընկերներին, քո հետ անցկացրած գիշերների մասին։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես սենց եմ մտածում։ Թեկուզ մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալուց հետո, ինչ կարիք կա բոլորին ասել թե ուր էիր երեկ գիշերը։ (Արա բայց էտ մարմնավաճառները, վաբշե սպանում են, 10 մետրից մոտիկ զզվում եմ մոտենամ։ Թե ոնց են դրանց հետ........ յաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք)։

Հա լավ ինչ որ շատ գրեցի, ինձ էսօր բացելա։ 10 րոպե առաջ տրամ չունեի, հիմա տրամս թռավ 1000.

----------


## Լէգնա

> վայ... պատկերացնում եք ես տղա լինեի   ինչ լավ կլիներ............ՁԵՌՔԵՐԸ   на Этом всЁ


դու  իգական սեռին ես  պատկանում :Shok:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Kita

> Փաստորեն ավելի լավ է մի հոգու տրվես, այդ մի հոգին քեզ չբավարարի, դժբախտ ապագա քեզ սպասվի։
> Քան տրվես մի քանի հոգու, բայց վերջում գտնես նրան, ում համար իրոք կարելի եր տրվել նույնիսկ 16 ին;
> .


Վահե դու մոռանում ես , որ մեր զույգերի մեծամասնությունը նույնիսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո շատ զուսպ են իրենց պահում. ճիշտ բառը չեմ կարող ասել, բայց դե կհասկանաք… :Think:  
իսկ եթե այդ ամենը չլինի բավականին հետաքրքիր կյանք կապրեն… բացառություններ լինում են իհարկ :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Մի նկատառում եթե կարելի է, գուցե եւ ապագայի համար,.. 
Ուրեմն, երբեվիցե մի ընկալեք ֆիզիկական սերը  որպես չարիք, այլ ընկալեք որպես բարիք,  Արարչի կողմից մարդկությանը տրված մի բարիք, որը պետք է վայելեն հավասարապես եւ տղամարդ, եւ կին, դա է Բնության Օրենքը  եւ այդպես է “ծրագրված” մարդկային մարմինը, եւ եթե հիմիկվանից դուք ընկալեք այդ հասկացությունը որպես ինչ որ նեղ ճաղերի  մեջ դրված հասկացություն-տաբու , ապա ողջ կյանքում կաշկանդված կլինեք անլիարժեքության բարդույթով, այնպես որ մի վախեցեք, սերը եւ սեքսը բավականին համատեղելի հասկացություններ են,  եւ ուղղակի` դեռ սպասեք, հավատացեք` կգա նաեւ ձեր սիրել ու սիրվելու ժամանակը , այնպես որ` սիրել է պետք եւ “երկնային” եւ “երկրային” սիրով , որն ամենեվին էլ չի բացառում նաեւ նախաամուսնական շրջանը, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է կաշկանդված լինեն երկու սիրած էակ, որոնք ձգտւմ են միաձույլվել իրար,  ի՞նչը պետք է իրենց կաշկանդի` կրոնը՞, ադաթները՞, թե տիգրանկարապետիչյան միջնադարյան մտքի թռիչքը՞…

----------


## Մելիք

> Լավ փաստորեն դու սենց ես մտածում: Ավելի լավ է ամուսնանան, նոր հասկանան, որ անհամատեղելի են,


Է, Վահե ջան, եթե սաղ մտածելու բաները թողնենք, ու մտածենք համատեղելիության-անհամատեղելիության մասին, կարելի ա ընդհանրապես չամուսնանալ, որովհետև պատահում ա նաև, որ սկզբում թվում ա, թե սեռական առումով իրար լրիվ համապատասղան են, հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում որոշ փոփոխություններ են լինում, ու, բաաթսսսսսսս, էլ չեն համապատասխանում:
 Իսկ ընդհանրապես էդ չհամապատասխանել ասածը, էնքան էլ լուրջ բան չի, ինձ թվում ա (եթե իհարկե տղամարդը իմպոտենտ չի, իսկ կինը նիմֆոմանուհի): Մնացածը տղամարդուց ա կախված, ու եթե էդ տղամարդը մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունի, կարող է կնոջը "համապատասխանեցնել" իրեն:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Մի նկատառում եթե կարելի է, գուցե եւ ապագայի համար,.. 
> Ուրեմն, երբեվիցե մի ընկալեք ֆիզիկական սերը  որպես չարիք, այլ ընկալեք որպես բարիք,  Արարչի կողմից մարդկությանը տրված մի բարիք, որը պետք է վայելեն հավասարապես եւ տղամարդ, եւ կին, դա է Բնության Օրենքը  եւ այդպես է “ծրագրված” մարդկային մարմինը, եւ եթե հիմիկվանից դուք ընկալեք այդ հասկացությունը որպես ինչ որ նեղ ճաղերի  մեջ դրված հասկացություն-տաբու , ապա ողջ կյանքում կաշկանդված կլինեք անլիարժեքության բարդույթով, այնպես որ մի վախեցեք, սերը եւ սեքսը բավականին համատեղելի հասկացություններ են,  եւ ուղղակի` դեռ սպասեք, հավատացեք` կգա նաեւ ձեր սիրել ու սիրվելու ժամանակը , այնպես որ` սիրել է պետք եւ “երկնային” եւ “երկրային” սիրով , որն ամենեվին էլ չի բացառում նաեւ նախաամուսնական շրջանը, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է կաշկանդված լինեն երկու սիրած էակ, որոնք ձգտւմ են միաձույլվել իրար,  ի՞նչը պետք է իրենց կաշկանդի` կրոնը՞, ադաթները՞, թե տիգրանկարապետիչյան միջնադարյան մտքի թռիչքը՞…


Սեռական  դաստիրակության մեջ  փաստ կարելի է անել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Է Մնացածը տղամարդուց ա կախված, ու եթե էդ տղամարդը մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունի, կարող է կնոջը "համապատասխանեցնել" իրեն:



 :Shok:   :Xeloq:  ինչ  տարօրինակ  նախադասություն :Bad:  
այսինքն անհասկանալի

----------


## Մելիք

> ինչ  տարօրինակ  նախադասություն 
> այսինքն անհասկանալի


Կմեծանաս, կհասկանաս՝ ինչ եմ ասում:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Կմեծանաս, կհասկանաս՝ ինչ եմ ասում:


հասկանալու բան չկա



> եթե էդ տղամարդը մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունի, կարող է կնոջը "համապատասխանեցնել" իրեն:


ի՞սկ  եթե  կինն է ուզում  համապատասխանեցնել :Think:

----------


## kiki

> Լավ փաստորեն դու սենց ես մտածում: Ավելի լավ է ամուսնանան, նոր հասկանան, որ անհամատեղելի են, ու արդեն ստիպված իրար հետ կապրեն, ուրիշի մոտ չեն գնա՝ այն ինչ կանեին եթե ամուսնացած չլինեին:     
> .


Չէ Պոետ ջան, դու ինձ բոլորովին չհասկացար....ինչևէ...

----------


## Firegirl777

ԴԵՄ ԵՄ աղջիկների դեպքում, և ԿՈՂՄ տղաների հարցում

----------


## Vahram

> ԴԵՄ ԵՄ աղջիկների դեպքում, և ԿՈՂՄ տղաների հարցում


եթե աղջիկների դեպքում ԴԵՄ եք , բա տղաները ու՞մ հետ զբաղվեն

----------

Մինա (20.06.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ներիր դրա համար հատուկ ծառայություն գոյություն ունի

----------


## PoeT

Նորից ասեմ, զզվում եմ ետ տուֆտա ծառայություններից: Մինիմում պետք է զօօֆիլ լինել, նրանց մոտ գնալու համար լօօլ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.01.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, սակայն մի՞թե ավելի ճիշտ կլինի փորձ ձեռք բերել այլ մարդու դժբախտությամբ

----------


## PoeT

> Դե ինչ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա


Քեզ դու՞ր են գալիս մեր մարմնավաճառները:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Անձամբ չեմ շփվել ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող

----------


## otar

> եթե աղջիկների դեպքում ԴԵՄ եք , բա տղաները ու՞մ հետ զբաղվեն


կանանց, որոնք կամ ամուսնացած են կամ ամուսնացած բաժանված  :LOL:    բաաաացեց...   հետո էլ ասում եք որ դավաճանություն եսիմինչ ...  :Shok:

----------


## PoeT

Համաձայն եմ Արմինե ի հետ: Կրակ աղջիկ ջան, որոշ հակասումներ կան փոստերիտ մեջ:

----------


## kiki

> եթե աղջիկների դեպքում ԴԵՄ եք , բա տղաները ու՞մ հետ զբաղվեն


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
լավ էր...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վահրամի հարցադրումն իրոք շատ դիպուկ էր ու տեղին:  :Hands Up:  

Ջեյն, որ ասում ես.



> ԴԵՄ ԵՄ աղջիկների դեպքում, և ԿՈՂՄ տղաների հարցում


իսկ պատճառը կարո՞ղ ես ասել: Ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ տղաները մինչև ամուսանանալը պետք է կամ լավ կլինի, որ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենան, իսկ աղջիկները՝ ոչ:

----------


## PoeT

Ինձ թվում է նրա համար է ասում, որ տղան պետք է փորձ ունենա մինչ ամուսնանալը, որպեսզի կարողանա հաճույք պատճառել կնոջը լօօօլ: Ուրիշ լոգիկա չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ:

----------


## Արշակ

> վայ... պատկերացնում եք ես տղա լինեի   ինչ լավ կլիներ... էդ խեղճ աղջիկները ևս մի խելքը գլխին տղա կգտնեին որի համար ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի առաջինը լինելը պարտադիր չէր լինի ... …ախր բացատրեք հասկանամ եթե էդ աղջիկը կույս ա բայց ... վոււււ՜՜՜յ թող ու փախի .. նատուռի թե ես տենց աղջկա կողքով քայլեմ... համ էլ վերջը վերջով քսան դոլլարանոց օպերացիա ա... լյուբոյ պ****  կույս ա դառնում էլ կայֆը որն ա որ ինքը հոգեպես  էհէէէա … համարում եմ որ ավելի լավ է աղջիկը կույս չլինի բայց լինի բարոյապես մաքուր քան լինի կույս ... հետս էլ շատ կռիվ չանեք … գիտե՜ք ինչքա՜ն անբարոյական կույս կա... կեցցե՜ն հայ գինեկոլոգների ոսկե ՁԵՌՔԵՐԸ   на Этом всЁ


Otar, կարևորը ֆիզիկապես կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը չէ: Խոսքը դրա մասին չէ:

----------


## otar

> Otar, կարևորը ֆիզիկապես կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը չէ: Խոսքը դրա մասին չէ:


 բա ինչն է ջան ...  :Smile:   գիտես եթե մարդիկ իրար սիրում են նրանք պատրաստ են ՄԻ ԱՅԼ կարգի խենթությունների միմյանց համար... ուր մնաց ինչ-որ լպրծուն նյութից անիմաստ պատնեշը նշանակություն կամ խոչընդոտ հանդիսանա  :Shok:

----------


## Արշակ

> ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ սեռական անհամատեղելիություն կոչվածը գոյություն չունի: Պարզապես մարդիկ զանազան պատճառներով իրար չեն հասկանում, իսկ սեռականը որպես արդարացում են բերում: Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ մարդիկ կա՛մ լիովին համատեղելի են (մեկը մյուսի միակն է), կա՛մ ընդհանրապես համատեղելի չեն և սխալմամբ են ամուսնանաում: Իսկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները ոչ մի համատեղելիություն չեն կարող պարզել:


Համաձայն եմ: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե այսպես ասած մեկը մյուսի միակն է, ապա սեռական առումով անհամապատասխանություն չի կարող լինել: Եվ եթե կա այդպիսի անհամապատասխանություն, ապա կամ այն հաղթահարելի է, կամ էլ անհամապատասխանություն կա նաև մյուս ոլորտներում: Նենց որ, ավելի լավ է փնտրեք ու գտնեք ձեր միակին  :Smile: 
Բայց դե ով ուզում է, կարող է շարունակել նման պատճառաբանություններով ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել ու արդարացումներ փնտրել:   :Cool:

----------


## otar

Արշակ ջան պատահում է, որ քեզ թվում է թե դու գտել ես քո միակին բայց իրականում դա այդպես չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

> բա ինչն է ջան ...   գիտես եթե մարդիկ իրար սիրում են նրանք պատրաստ են ՄԻ ԱՅԼ կարգի խենթությունների միմյանց համար... ուր մնաց ինչ-որ լպրծուն նյութից անիմաստ պատնեշը նշանակություն կամ խոչընդոտ հանդիսանա


Դե չգիտեմ, էդ «պատնեշը» անիմաստ է թե չէ :LOL:  , բայց համաձայն եմ, գոնե ինձ համար դա խոչընդոտ չի լինի: Եթե գտնեմ միակիս, դրա պատճառով չեմ հրաժարվի նրանից: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով խիստ ցանկալի է նախաամուսնական սեռական կապերից խուսափելը: Թե հատկապես ինչու, հետո կասեմ:

----------


## otar

> Դե չգիտեմ, էդ «պատնեշը» անիմաստ է թե չէ , բայց համաձայն եմ, գոնե ինձ համար դա խոչընդոտ չի լինի: Եթե գտնեմ միակիս, դրա պատճառով չեմ հրաժարվի նրանից: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով խիստ ցանկալի է նախաամուսնական սեռական կապերից խուսափելը: Թե հատկապես ինչու, հետո կասեմ:


ցանկալի է ... եսիմ դա չգիտեմ ինձ համար միևնույն է, եթե առողջական առումով խնդիր չկա  :Ok:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան պատահում է, որ քեզ թվում է թե դու գտել ես քո միակին բայց իրականում դա այդպես չէ


Հա, ցավոք այդպես շատ է լինում: :Sad:  Ներկայիս քաղաքակրթության պայմանները ամեն ինչով նպաստում են նման սխալներին: Քանի գնում, ավելի քիչ մարդիկ են կյանքում գտնում իրենց միակին: Դե դրա համար էլ շատ կարևոր է գիտակցել սրտի դերը տենց հարցերում, սրտի նրբազգացությունը զարգացնել ու ընդհանրապես գիտակցությունն ընդլայնել:
 Որքան ավելի նրբազգաց է սիրտդ ու գիտակցությունդ ավելի լայն, այնքան ավելի լավ ես ճանաչում ու հասկանում մարդկանց ու նման հարցերում էլ սխալները քիչ են լինում: :Smile: 

Այսպիսով, խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ոնց անենք, որ իսկապես գտնենք մեր միակին: Այ դրա շուրջ արժի լուրջ մտածել:

----------


## Vaho

"Ընդանուր առմամբ այո սխալ է մինչեվ ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը այնել աղջկա համար այնել հայ աղջկա, ԲԱՅՑ եղել են շատ դեպքեր ել որ աղջիկը ամուսնացել է և կույս չի եղել ու ամուսինը դա շատ հանգիստ է ընդունել և նրաննք ապրել են երջանիկ և անհոգ  :Nono:  բայց մեկ է ամուսնական անկողինը սուրբ է պետք չե պղծել այն : Բա մեր ավանդական ու ես կասեմ նայեվ շատ կարևոր կարմիր խնձորը : :Blush:

----------


## otar

:Hands Up:  


> Այսպիսով, խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ոնց անենք, որ իսկապես գտնենք մեր միակին: Այ դրա շուրջ արժի լուրջ մտածել:


իսկապես սա ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա է քանի որ պետք չէ ըստ իս խառնվել մարդու անձնական ԱՆԿՈՂՆԱՅԻՆ կյանքին

----------


## Արշակ

> …պետք չէ ըստ իս խառնվել մարդու անձնական ԱՆԿՈՂՆԱՅԻՆ կյանքին


Համաձայն եմ։ Ու այդ իմաստով (և ոչ միայն) «կարմիր խնձորը» շատ ախմախ, բռի, վնասակար ավանդույթ եմ համարում:  :Bad:   :Sad:  Իմ կարծիքով վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ հրաժարվենք այդ հիմար ավանդույթից:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ֆորումի այս թեմային, ապա այստեղ մենք ուղղակի քննարկում ենք պրոբլեմը, արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը, որի արդյունքում կարող է որոշ մասնակիցների վերաբերմունքը ինչ-որ չափով փոխվել կամ ինչ-որ նոր բան իմանանք: Իսկ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքը առանց այդ մարդու ցանկության մասսայական քննարկել ու դեռ մի բան էլ ճնշում գործադրել ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի: :Nono:

----------


## PoeT

> Իսկ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքը առանց այդ մարդու ցանկության մասսայական քննարկել ու դեռ մի բան էլ ճնշում գործադրել ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի:


Արշակ ջան նենց ես ասում, կարծես ինչ որ մեկի կյանքի մեջ ենք խորացել: Ոչ ուղղակի խոսում ենք:




> Այսպիսով, խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ոնց անենք, որ իսկապես գտնենք մեր միակին: Այ դրա շուրջ արժի լուրջ մտածել:


Երբեք չեմ փորձել գտնել մեկին, որի հետ կապրեի ամբողջ կյանքս: 2 անգամ եմ սիրահարվել, 2 ն էլ պատահական: Չգիտեմ գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ փնտրել պետք չի, սա այն միակ բանն է, որը առանց փնտրելու է գտնվում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան նենց ես ասում, կարծես ինչ որ մեկի կյանքի մեջ ենք խորացել: Ոչ ուղղակի խոսում ենք:


Չէ, ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել  :Smile:   Ես էլ հենց էդ էի ասում, որ  այս թեմայում այդ առումով լրիվ նորմալ է: :Smile:   Ընդհանրապես էի ասում, որ չի կարելի խառնվել մարդկանց անձնական կյանքին:




> Երբեք չեմ փորձել գտնել մեկին, որի հետ կապրեի ամբողջ կյանքս: 2 անգամ եմ սիրահարվել, 2 ն էլ պատահական: Չգիտեմ գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ փնտրել պետք չի, սա այն միակ բանն է, որը առանց փնտրելու է գտնվում:


Ասածս բառացի պետք չի հասկանալ: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ընկնենք փողոցները, մեր միակին ման գանք: :LOL:  
Ուղղակի շատ շատերը ցավոք այդպես էլ չեն գտնում կամ սխալվում են: Կարծում են, թե գտել են, բայց հետո հասկանում են, որ սխալվել են: Ուղղակի մարդկանց կյանքի պայմանները քանի գնում այնպիսին են դառնում, որ մարդիկային իրական շփումը քչանում է, մարդիկ իրար կողքի ապրելով ավելի քիչ են տեսնում միմյանց ներքին աշխարհը։ Կարծես մարդիկ դիմակներ հագած կամ անդեմ են դառնում։ Ու կարող է միակիդ կողքով անցնես ու տենց էլ չնկատես նրան։ Այ տենց տխուր բաներ :Sad:   Հենց սրա դեմ է պետք պայքարել։

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Համաձայն եմ։ Ու այդ իմաստով (և ոչ միայն) «կարմիր խնձորը» շատ ախմախ, բռի, վնասակար ավանդույթ եմ համարում:   Իմ կարծիքով վաղուց ժամանակն, որ հրաժարվենք այդ հիմար ավանդույթից:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ֆորումի այս թեմային, ապա այստեղ մենք ուղղակի քննարկում ենք պրոբլեմը, արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը, որի արդյունքում կարող է որոշ մասնակիցների վերաբերմունքը ինչ-որ չափով փոխվել կամ ինչ-որ նոր բան իմանանք: Իսկ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքը առանց այդ մարդու ցանկության մասսայական քննարկել ու դեռ մի բան էլ ճնշում գործադրել ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի:


Չի կարելի ասել «հիմար ավանդույթից»: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հրաժարվել մեր մեր հին հայկական առակներից ու ասացվացքներից: Ոչ, եթե կարող ենք հետևենք դրանց, եթե չէ ասված մեզ հետ…
Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուն թեմաին ես դեմ եմ թե տղայի թե աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Մարդը պետք է կարողանա շարժվել խելքով ոչ թե բնազդով, որպեսզի տաեբերվի կենդանիներից: Իսկ եթե չի դիմացել ու գայթակղվել է պետք չե դա համարել զարգացվածության աստիճան: Բոլորս ել մեղաոր ենք…   :Smile:

----------


## otar

> Բոլորս ել մեղաոր ենք…


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   ես մեղավոր չեմ ... I FEEL GOOD   :Ok:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չի կարելի ասել «հիմար ավանդույթից»: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հրաժարվել մեր մեր հին հայկական առակներից ու ասացվացքներից: Ոչ, եթե կարող ենք հետևենք դրանց, եթե չէ ասված մեզ հետ…


Թեմայից դուրս: Իմ կարծիքով չի կարելի կուրորեն հետևել ավանդույթներին: Եթե ավանդույթը օգտակար է, ապա լավ է հետևելը, իսկ եթե վնասակար է, ապա պետք է ազատվենք դրանիցից: Կոնկրետ «կարմիր խնձորը» համարում եմ վնասակար ավանդույթ: Եթե համաձայն չեք, ապա խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք ձեր տեսակետը: Բայց եկեք ավանդույթների քննարկումը շարունակենք «Անիմաստ ու անցանկալի ավանդույթներ ու սովորույթներ» թեմայում:
Կներեք թեմայից շեղվելու համար:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ մի փոքրիկ պարզաբանում իմ փոստերի միջև տարբերությունների մասին, ասեմ որ աղջկա համար արաջինը միշտ էլ շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի, ինչպես հոգեպես այնպես էլ ֆիզիկապես, այս դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար, հոգեկանը, քանզի ինչ էլ լինի հետագայում ամեն ինչ համեմատվելու է արաջինի հետ, իսկ տղաների փորձի մասին կասեմ որ դա ուղղակի պարտադիր է հենց աղջկա համար, քանզի տղան փորձառու պետք է լինի աղջկան իզուր և պատահմամբ չվնասելու ավելի քան պետք է լինի... մնացածը ինքներդ գլխի կըկնեք

----------


## Արշակ

> ԴԵՄ ԵՄ աղջիկների դեպքում, և ԿՈՂՄ տղաների հարցում… Ներիր դրա համար հատուկ ծառայություն գոյություն ունի


Այսինքն՝ ասում ես, որ դեմ ես աղջիկների դեպքում, բայց կողմ՝ տղաների։ Տղաներն էլ ըստ քեզ պետք է օգտվեն մարմնավաճառների ծառայությունից։
Ստացվում է, որ մարմնավաճառների ծառայությունը լրիվ նորմալ ու անհրաժե՞շտ ես համարում։ :Shok:  
Համ էլ մարմնավաճառներն էլ են աղջիկ։

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե ինչ մի փոքրիկ պարզաբանում իմ փոստերի միջև տարբերությունների մասին, ասեմ որ աղջկա համար արաջինը միշտ էլ շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի, ինչպես հոգեպես այնպես էլ ֆիզիկապես, այս դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար, հոգեկանը, քանզի ինչ էլ լինի հետագայում ամեն ինչ համեմատվելու է արաջինի հետ, իսկ տղաների փորձի մասին կասեմ որ դա ուղղակի պարտադիր է հենց աղջկա համար, քանզի տղան փորձառու պետք է լինի աղջկան իզուր և պատահմամբ չվնասելու ավելի քան պետք է լինի... մնացածը ինքներդ գլխի կըկնեք


Կարծում եմ, որ դրա համար նրբանկատությունն ու աղջկա նկատմամբ ուշադիր վերաբերմունքը հերիք կլինի։ Տարիների փորձի կարիք չկա։ Ընդ որում տղան այդպիսի վերաբերմունք մարմնավաճառների հետ հաստատ չի սովորի։

----------


## Firegirl777

Փորձ ասելով ես միայն մարմնավաճառներին ի նկատի չունեմ... իսկ գրականությունը՞

----------


## Արշակ

Գրականության դեմ ոչ ոք բան չի ասել։ Ընդ որում գիրք կարդալը աղջիկներին էլ չէր վնասի։ Բայց դե նայած գրականություն։ Հիմա գրախանութներն ու ինտերնետը լիքն են այս ոլորտին վերաբերող ամեն տեսակ աղբով։ 
Մի րոպե, բայց գիրք կարդալ-չկարդալն ի՞նչ կապ ունի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ-չունենալու հետ։  :Huh:   :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

Երևի  գրականության  միջոցով նաև տեղեկանալ :Xeloq:  
թե...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ չխոսելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արշակի այս թեմայում արված բոլոր գրառումներին: :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երևի  գրականության  միջոցով նաև տեղեկանալ 
> թե...


Այսի՞նքն: Պարզ է, որ գրականության միջոցով տեղեկանում են։ Բայց դու այնպես ասեցիր, կարծես ուրիշ բան էլ նկատի ունես դա ասելով։ Թե՞ ինձ թվաց։

----------


## Լէգնա

> Այսի՞նքն: Պարզ է, որ գրականության միջոցով տեղեկանում են։ Բայց դու այնպես ասեցիր, կարծես ուրիշ բան էլ նկատի ունես դա ասելով։ Թե՞ ինձ թվաց։


ինչ :Xeloq:  ..եսիմ Ան ջան

----------


## Vahram

> Վահրամի հարցադրումն իրոք շատ դիպուկ էր ու տեղին:  
> 
> Ջեյն, որ ասում ես.
> 
> իսկ պատճառը կարո՞ղ ես ասել: Ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ տղաները մինչև ամուսանանալը պետք է կամ լավ կլինի, որ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենան, իսկ աղջիկները՝ ոչ:


Հավանեցի , լավ հարցրեցիր , միայն թե մինչ կպատասխանի, ավելացնեմ .
Ջեյն գիտե՞ս  ինչ է հոգեպես իրար հետ կապվել , և գիտե՞ս արդյոք , որ ֆիզիկական մերձեցման ժամանակ անկախ մեր կամքից հոգևոր կապ է առաջանում զուգընկերոջ «ուհու» միջև , պատկերացրու ինչքան շատ են նման արարքները ,այնքան շատ կապվածությունը , և ինչքան դժվար է դրանից ազատվելը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ անցյալ անգամ մոռացա ասել: Երբ Աստված ասում է, որ սեռական հարաբերություններ պետք է ամուսնությունից հետո լինեն, չի խոսում համատեղելիության մասին: Իմ կարծիքով, Աստված մեզնից շատ բան գիտի: Եկեք ոչ թե փորձենք ծեծված կարծիքներ առաջ տանել, այլ հասկանալ, թե ինչու է Աստված այդպես ասել:

----------


## Vahram

> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ անցյալ անգամ մոռացա ասել: Երբ Աստված ասում է, որ սեռական հարաբերություններ պետք է ամուսնությունից հետո լինեն, չի խոսում համատեղելիության մասին: Իմ կարծիքով, Աստված մեզնից շատ բան գիտի: Եկեք ոչ թե փորձենք ծեծված կարծիքներ առաջ տանել, այլ հասկանալ, թե ինչու է Աստված այդպես ասել:


կներես սիրելի Բյուրակն , բայց ավելացնեմ՝ Աստված իրականում բոլորից շատ բան գիտի , և մի քանի տող աստվծաշնչից.
- Երկինքն ու երկիրը կանցնեն , բայց Իմ խոսքերից մի նշանաբանել ել անգամ չի անցնի:
   Այնպեսոր , իրոք եթե Աստված ասել է ուրեմ պետք չի Նրա ասածը փորձել ծռել, կամ…
և մի փոքրիկ կոմպլիմենտ ինձանից քեզ , ես հավանեցի քո ճիշտ մտածելակեղպը :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես որևէ բան ծռու՞մ եմ:

----------


## Vahram

իհարկե  ոչ , ես քեզ նկատի չունեի

----------


## docart

ինչպիսի ամուսնական զույգ էլ լինի, նրանց մինիմում 30 տոկոսը անհամատեղելի են , քանի որ աղջիկների 25-30 տոկոսը ֆրիգիդ են, այսինքն սեռական կյանքը նրանց չի հետաքրքրում, և նրանք հնարավոր է ամբողջ կյանքում ընդհանրապես հաճույք չստանան: Տխուր է բայց փաստ, ու վայ են տղային ով այդպիսի աղյկա կհանդիպի

Վիճակագրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն չունեցող զույգերը հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում ավելի կայուն են, քան մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն ունեցողներ: Դե հիմա որոշեք , թե ով է ուզում ավելի կայուն, ով ավելի թույլ ընտանիք կազմել:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Եթե հաշվի առնենք այն հանգամանքը, որ ոչ թե աստիճանաբար, այլ բավականին մեծ քայլերով ձգտում ենք մուտք գործել Եվրոպա, նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալը կարելի է դիտել որպես սովորական կենսական երևույթ: Դա հնարավորություն կտա մինչ ընտանիք ստեղծելը հնարավորինս լավ ճանաչել կյանքի ապագա ուղեկցին, քանզի ամուր ընտանիքի գոյության պայմաններից մեկն էլ սեռական հարաբերությունների առկայությունն է: Ի՞նչ ընտանիք կարող է մի քանի ամսից ավել գոյություն ունենալ, եթե սեռական առումով ամուսիններն իրար չհամապատասխանեն: Սակայն ինչպե՞ս իմանալ այդ համապատասխանության մասին, չունենալով նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններ… 
Սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մենք ծնվել և ապրում ենք Հայաստանում, որ հենց մեր արյան մեջ կա հայկական ավանդական ընտանիքի գաղափարը…

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ի սեր Աստծո, եկեք հանգիստ թողնենք Եվրոպաները: Մարդու ամենաթանգ իրավունքը դա ազատ ընտրության իրավունքն է: Հատկապես 21-րդ դարում մարդը պետք է անի են ինչը իրեն հաչելի է, բայց իհարկե բարոյականության սահմաններում... իսկ էտ սահմանները ամեն մարդ իրա մեջ է որոշում: Տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև սեքսը դա սիրու արտահայտման ամենավեհ ու ամենագեղեցիկ ձևն է, եթե իհարկե զույգերը սիրում են իրար: Իսկ եթե սեր չկա ուրեմն դա պոռնկություն է...  причом тут ամուսնություն?
.... Տեսնես ես կապրեմ էտքան, որ տեսնեմ Հայաստանն ու Հայերին էս <փտած> կոմպլեքսներից ու չգրված օրենքներից ձերբազատված...  :Angry2:

----------


## Kita

> ինչպիսի ամուսնական զույգ էլ լինի, նրանց մինիմում 30 տոկոսը անհամատեղելի են , քանի որ աղջիկների 25-30 տոկոսը ֆրիգիդ են, այսինքն սեռական կյանքը նրանց չի հետաքրքրում, և նրանք հնարավոր է ամբողջ կյանքում ընդհանրապես հաճույք չստանան: Տխուր է բայց փաստ, ու վայ են տղային ով այդպիսի աղյկա կհանդիպի


ես չեմ կառծում, որ գոյություն ունեն ֆռիգիդ աղջիկներ,գոյություն ունեն ամաչկոտ, կոմպլեկսնեռով լի …… եթե հաշվի առնենք ոև մեխ մասը ուղակի են ամուսնանում…առանց սիրոմ իրար ճանաչելու, առանց փոխադարձ հավատառմության…ապա այդպես էլ կստացվի… լիովին չկարողացա արտահայտել, այն ինչ ուզում էի, բայց երևի միտքը պառզ էր…

----------


## Kristin

Ասեմ. որ  դեմ եմ   :Think:   ամբողջովին

----------


## Guest

Էս ինչ հետաքրքիր թեմա չեի տեսել :Smile:  

Ասեմ իմ կարծիքը՝ պետք է միշտ ազատ լինել սեքսի մեջ, դա բնական կարիք է… եվ ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ դնում տղաների և աղջիկների միջև: Հուսով եմ մարդկությունը դրան շուտ կհասնի, ոնց որ եվրոպացիները ուզւմ էն հասած լինեն…

Հ.Գ. Ես ոչ մի բան չգիտեմ սեքսի մասին, քանի որ միշտ ամուսնացած եմ եղել. (Սարի Գաբոր)

----------


## Angelina

Մենք՝ հայերս  դեռ մի քիչ տարբերվում ենք ուրիշ ազգերից: Ես դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններին. չկարծեք, թե դա հետամնացության աստիճան է:

----------


## aniko

> ... Վիճակագրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն չունեցող զույգերը հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում ավելի կայուն են, քան մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն ունեցողներ: Դե հիմա որոշեք , թե ով է ուզում ավելի կայուն, ով ավելի թույլ ընտանիք կազմել:


_էս մի բանը ճիշտ է ասւմ, 3 տարի աշխատել եմ վիճակագրությունում, ու իսկապես դա այդպես է_
----------------------------
հա համել տղաներին ասեմ որ ինչպես նրանք են ասում, սեքսը բնական պահանջ է, դա այդքան էլ էն չի, եթե ընկերուհիդ այն քեզ չի տալիս, ինչ է պետք է գտնես դա այլ տեղերում, կամ կինդ ասենք երեխայի է սպասում և... այսինքն ինչ դավաճանեք հանուն բնական պահանջի: 
Սեքսը նման է շոկոլադի, երբ առաջին անգամ ուտում ես, մտացում ես ոնցոր թե համով է~, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ արդեն ուզում ես, պահանջ էս ունենում: նման է խաղալիքի, որը երեխայի ձեռքից դժվար է վերցնել, կլացի... նման է սուրճի, որ բույր ունի, և կախվածություն է ստեղծում,  նման է...

իսկ ես ինձ համար կասեմ ես էլ եմ դեմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին , հատկապես աղջիկը այդ պետք է տեսնի ու գտնի իր ամուսնու մեջ, որ երջանիկ ընտանիք ունենա հետո... եվ միայն ամուսնուց է կախված թե նրանք կլինեն համատեղելի, թե ոչ, և արդյոք իր կինը անկողնում կլինի լավ սիրուհի, թե փայտի մի կտոր

----------


## Selene

> Վիճակագրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն չունեցող զույգերը հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում ավելի կայուն են, քան մինչամուսնական հարաբերություն ունեցողներ: Դե հիմա որոշեք , թե ով է ուզում ավելի կայուն, ով ավելի թույլ ընտանիք կազմել:


եՍ ԼԻՈՎԻՆ ՀԱՄԱՁԱԸՆ ԵՄ ՎԻՃԱԿԱԳՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏ :Smile:  իՆՁ ԹՎՈՒՄ Է,ՈՐ ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՆ ԱՅՍՏԵՂ  ԱՅՆ Է,ՈՐ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԱՆԵԼ ,ԻՍԿ ԼԱՎՆ ՈՒ ՎԱՏԸ ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԻՋՈՑՈՎ Է ՊԱՐԶ ԴԱՌՆՈՒՄ: :Xeloq:  
ԻՆՉ ՄՆՈՒՄ Է ԻՆՁ,ԱՊԱ ԵՍ ԼՐԻՎ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ ՆԱԽԱՄՈՒՍՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՊԵՐԻՆ,ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ԳՏՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ,ՈՐ ՊԻՏԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՊԱՏԿԱՆԵՍ ՄԵԿԻՆ,ՈՒՄ ՓՈԽԱԴԱՐՁՈՐԵՆ ԿՍԻՐԵՍ,ԿՎՍՏԱՀԵՍ ՈՒ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՐԻՄ ԿԼԻՆԵՍ:ՏՎՅԱԼ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ԱՄՈՒՍՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՊԵՐԸ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՈՒԺԵՂ ԿԼԻՆԵՆ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ՑԱՆԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ ՈՒ ԿՐՔԻՑ: :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական 
Ակումբում չեն ողջունվում միայն մեծատառերով գրառումները։*

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ԵՍ ԼՐԻՎ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ ՆԱԽԱՄՈՒՍՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՊԵՐԻՆ,ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ԳՏՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ,ՈՐ ՊԻՏԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՊԱՏԿԱՆԵՍ ՄԵԿԻՆ,ՈՒՄ ՓՈԽԱԴԱՐՁՈՐԵՆ ԿՍԻՐԵՍ,ԿՎՍՏԱՀԵՍ ՈՒ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՐԻՄ ԿԼԻՆԵՍ: ՏՎՅԱԼ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ԱՄՈՒՍՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՊԵՐԸ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՈՒԺԵՂ ԿԼԻՆԵՆ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ՑԱՆԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ ՈՒ ԿՐՔԻՑ:


Իսկ եթե հանկարծ այնպես պատահի, որ ամուսնությունից հետո որպես զուգընկեր (սեռական հարաբերությունների տեսանկյունից) իրար չհամապատասխանեք, ապա, այդ դեպքում էլ ուր կմնա ձեր ամուր ամուսնական կապերը…

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 
Եվ եթե դժվար չի, ապա միայն մեծատառեր մի օգտագործի

----------


## kristal

Մեզ մոտ դա ընդունված չէ  :Ok:   Սակայն այլ երկրներում մարդիկ մտածում են ,որ ընտանիքի կայունությունը կախված է անկողնուց և այդ իսկ պատճառով նրանք սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունենում նախքան ամուսնանալը :Wink:   Իսկ մեր հայերիս համար :Shok:  դա ընդունելի չէ : Պետք է փորձենք ավելի ազատ մտածել :Cool:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ի՞սկ ո՞վ պիտի փոխի… ՄԵՆՔ, բայց մենք, շատ կներեք, էշի ականջում թաքնվել ենք ինքներս մեզանից ու առաջին հերթին հասարակությունից… Դե, եկեք ջայլամի նման գլուխներս թաքցնենք ավազի մեջ ու սպասենք, թե երբ համապատասխան առիթ կլինի, որ գլուխներս դուրս հանենք ու բաց աչքերով նայենք իրականությանը…

----------


## Selene

> Իսկ եթե հանկարծ այնպես պատահի, որ ամուսնությունից հետո որպես զուգընկեր (սեռական հարաբերությունների տեսանկյունից) իրար չհամապատասխանեք, ապա, այդ դեպքում էլ ուր կմնա ձեր ամուր ամուսնական կապերը…


«Իսկ եթե հանկարծ »-y հարաբերական է:Հնարավոր է,որ դու պարզես ձեր սեռական կյանքում համատեղելիությունը մինչեւ ամուսնանալը,բայց ախր ամուսնական կապերը *մենակ* սեռական կապերով չեն որոշվում,այլ *նաեւ* սեռական կապերով,իսկ կյանքի  մնացած  հատվածներում ներդաշնակությունը պայմանավորված է արդեն նրանով,թե որքանով կարող եք 2ով փոխզիջումների գնալ  ու հասնել ոսկե միջինին: 
Իսկ սեռական հարաբերություններում անհամատեղելիությունը, ինձ թվում է ,գալիս է միմյանց ցանկությունները ճիշտ չհասկանալուց,իսկ պարզ ու անկաշկանդ զրույցն այդ դեպքում հաստատ կլուծի խնդրի մեծ մասը: :Ok:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ամուսնական հարաբերություններում առաջնային տեղ են գրավում սեռական հարաբերությունները: Եթե բացառենք այն, ապա դա կարելի է զուտ ընկեր հարաբերություններ համարել մի տանիքի ներքո: Ամուսնական հարաբերություններում էական են սերն ու սեռական հարաբերությունները… ու առանց մեկը մյուսի ամուր ամուսնական կապեր դժվար թե ստեղծվեն, եթե դրանցից մեկը բացակայում է, ապա դա նշանակում է որ ամուսիններից մեկը ինքը իրեն ստիպում է ապրել մյուսի հետ…

----------

Մինա (20.06.2011)

----------


## Guest

> Ամուսնական հարաբերություններում առաջնային տեղ են գրավում սեռական հարաբերությունները: Եթե բացառենք այն, ապա դա կարելի է զուտ ընկեր հարաբերություններ համարել մի տանիքի ներքո: Ամուսնական հարաբերություններում էական են սերն ու սեռական հարաբերությունները… ու առանց մեկը մյուսի ամուր ամուսնական կապեր դժվար թե ստեղծվեն, եթե դրանցից մեկը բացակայում է, ապա դա նշանակում է որ ամուսիններից մեկը ինքը իրեն ստիպում է ապրել մյուսի հետ…


Լրիվ ճիշտ ա: 

Ոնց էլ *Cassiopeia*-ի ճիշտ-ճիշտ գրառումներին այս թեմայում հակասում եք :Think:  Մտածեք մի քիչ, կգաք նույն եզրակացությունների, ոչ թե ոգևորված իսկույն պատասխանեք:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շարունակեմ միտքս…
Եթե առկա է սերը (բացառենք ֆիզիկական սիրո հանգամանքը, այսինքն նկատի ունենք հոգեկան զգացմունքը) կգա մի պահ, երբ կդադարեն լինել ընդհանուր զրույցի թեմաներ, կվերջանա այդ հոգեկան կապի հաստատունությունը, ու դու ինքդ կսկսես նորություն փնտրել ու չգտնել այդ ամուսնության մեջ, ու դա ինքնըստինքյան կբերի ամուսնական դավաճանության (պարտադիր չէ սեռական հարաբերություններ ուրիշի հետ, դա կլինի հոգեբանական դավաճանություն): Ու ինչի կբերի այդ ամենը… ԸՆՏԱՆԻՔԻ ՔԱՅՔԱՅՄԱՆ… Ամուսինը իր սեռական պահանջները կբավարարի դրսում ու… 
Ուֆֆֆ, ինչ վատ է, որ ընկել ենք այս ավանդույթների ձեռը կրակը…

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն Հայկին ճիշտ հասկանալու ու գնահատելու համար

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Եթե հետ գնանք պատմությանը ապա հետաքրքիր տեսություն կա կույսության մասին հայերը և ոչ միայն (տղամարդկանց մասինա խոսքը) ամուսնացել են կամ կին են առել կույսերի նրա պատճառով, որ համոզված լինեն սերունդը կրում է իրենց գեները իսկ ոչ կույսը դա արդեն հավանականությունը մեծանում է դավաճանության.
     ստեղից ել ծագում է հետևյալը, որ երեխան կարող էր ամուսնուց չլներ 

ու դրանից հետո մնացելա տխուր փաստ 
հիմա վերագրում են թե կույսությունը դա նշանա, որ ախչիկը մաքուրա ու չի տեսել ոչ մի տղամարդու (կոպիտ ասած) գուրգուրանք,
Բայց մենք գիտենք, որ տարբեր եղանակներով ու բնական ձեվերով ախչիկը ստանում է  են ինչ պետք է նորմալ ֆիզոլոգիական պահանջները բավարարելու համար 
տակ-չտո տղեք աշխատացրեք ձեր մոխրագույն բջիջները ու կիմանաք ճշմարտոթյոըն : :Cool:

----------


## aniko

Ժողովուրդ, հերիք է վիճեք մի բանի շուրջ, որն անիմաստ է, բռնել եք մի օղակ ու ուզում եք սկիզբը գտնել,... հեսա կսկսեք պարզել  թե հավն է սկզբից եղել, թե ձուն
ախր դրա շուրջ հեսա 3000 տարի է վիճում են, ու մի էդքան էլ վիճելու են, 
ավելի լավ չէ կարծիքները փոխանակեք ու լսեք իրար, իրար գրածներից մի օգուտ վերցնեք,

----------


## Ուրվական

Եթե աղջիկը սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ է եղել ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ապա նրա հետ ամուսնացող տղան, մեղմ ասած, այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի անի:Եթե աղջիկը կյանքում այդպիսի սխալ է թույլ տվել, ապա պետք է դրա համար ամբողջ կյանքում պատասխան տա:Նույնը չեմ ասի տղաների համար:Մի այսպիսի բան էլ կա, տղան սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնում է ֆիզիկապես, իսկ աղջիկը` հոգեպես:Այնպես որ, աղջիկա կյանքում առաջինն ու վերջինը պետք է լինի իր ամուսինը:Սա է իմ կարծիքը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե աղջիկը սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ է եղել ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ապա նրա հետ ամուսնացող տղան, մեղմ ասած, այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի անի:Եթե աղջիկը կյանքում այդպիսի սխալ է թույլ տվել, ապա պետք է դրա համար ամբողջ կյանքում պատասխան տա:Նույնը չեմ ասի տղաների համար:Մի այսպիսի բան էլ կա, տղան սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնում է ֆիզիկապես, իսկ աղջիկը` հոգեպես:Այնպես որ, աղջիկա կյանքում առաջինն ու վերջինը պետք է լինի իր ամուսինը:Սա է իմ կարծիքը:


Հոգեպես սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը ո՞րն է: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ով ինչպես է սեռական հարաբերություն ունենում: Դու ո՞վ ես, որ որոշես, թե ով ինչպես պետք է պատասխան տա իր գործած սխալի համար: 
Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները թե՛ աղջկա, թե՛ տղայի հարցում Աստված սխալ է համարում, Նա տարբերություն չի դնում սեռերի միջև, սակայն դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է կանգնի ու դատի՝ ասելով, թե այս աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնանալն այսինչի հետ է եղել, ուրեմն նա մաքուր չէ, նրա հետ մարդիկ չպետք է շփվեն:

Եվ հետո, եթե դու կարծում ես, որ տղայի համար նորմալ է նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները, ապա ու՞մ հետ պետք է այն ունենա, եթե աղջկա համար նորմալ չէ:

Քանի որ բերանս բացեցիք, մի քիչ էլ սեռական անհամատեղելիության մասին եմ խոսելու: Ժողովու՛րդ, այդպիսի բան գոյություն չունի: Պարզապես մարդիկ իրենց արդարացնելու, սեփական սխալները թաքցնելու համար ամեն ինչ բարդում են այդ չարաբաստիկ սեռական անհամատեղելիության վրա: Չէ՞ որ այս դեպքում ոչ ոք մեղավոր չէ. «մենք համատեղելի չենք, ուրեմն բաժանվենք»: Իրականում խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորն է, սեռական անհամատեղելիությունը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է հետևանք լինել, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում իմ նշած սուտ պատճառն է՝ սեփական սխալները թաքցնելու համար:

----------


## Fobus

իմ կարծիքով տղան ու աղջիկը տվյալ պայմաններում իրար հավասար են ...
երկուսի համար էլ դա "մեղք" է ....

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հոգեպես սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը ո՞րն է: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ով ինչպես է սեռական հարաբերություն ունենում: Դու ո՞վ ես, որ որոշես, թե ով ինչպես պետք է պատասխան տա իր գործած սխալի համար: 
> Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները թե՛ աղջկա, թե՛ տղայի հարցում Աստված սխալ է համարում, Նա տարբերություն չի դնում սեռերի միջև, սակայն դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է կանգնի ու դատի՝ ասելով, թե այս աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնանալն այսինչի հետ է եղել, ուրեմն նա մաքուր չէ, նրա հետ մարդիկ չպետք է շփվեն:
> 
> Եվ հետո, եթե դու կարծում ես, որ տղայի համար նորմալ է նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները, ապա ու՞մ հետ պետք է այն ունենա, եթե աղջկա համար նորմալ չէ:


Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու ես այդպես բարկացած կատարել հարցադրումներդ, բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս իմ հետ խոսելիս գրելուդ ոճը փոխել:Քանի որ աղջիկ ես, և սա առաջին անգամն է, ես քեզ ներում եմ  և պատասխանում հարցերիդ.
Նախ ես չեմ որոշել, թե ով ինչպես է սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնում, գրածս բազմիցս հաստատվել է աշխարհահռչակ հոգեբանների կողմից:Եթե դա քեզ իրոք հետաքրքրում է, մենք այդ մասին կզրուցենք:Հետո ես չեմ ասում, որ ես եմ որոշողը,թե այդ աղջիկը ինչպես պետք է պատասխան տա:Դա ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքն է, այլ շատ-շատերի:Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստծուն, ապա այստեղ քո ասածի մեջ հակասությունը ակնհայտ է:Հույս ունեմ, որ լինելով խելացի աղջիկ, դու ինքդ կհասկանաս այդ:Իսկ տղայի համար ասել եմ,որ նույնը չէ, ինչ որ աղջկա համար, բայց չեմ ասել, որ տղայի համար դա նորմալ է, որովհետև ես էլ, քո նման, հավատում եմ Աստծուն:Եվ մի բան էլ, դա իմ կարծիքն է, ես  այն  պարտադրում եմ միայն նրանց, ում լավն եմ ուզում, այսինքն` իմ ընկերներին:Իմ կարծիքով, քո հարցերի պատասխանը կարողացա տալ, որ հանկարծ էլ չջղայնանաս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ աղջիկ ես, և սա առաջին անգամն է, ես քեզ ներում եմ և պատասխանում հարցերիդ.


Ի՞նչ, աղջիկն իրավունք չունի՞ ջղայնանալու:



> Նախ ես չեմ որոշել, թե ով ինչպես է սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնում, գրածս բազմիցս հաստատվել է աշխարհահռչակ հոգեբանների կողմից:


Ո՞ր աշխարհառչակ հոգեբանների մասին ես ասում. Աբիժնիկ Անբավարարվածյանի՞, թե՞ Հարիֆ Չհամատեղվածյանի: Ճիշտն ասած, աշխարհահռչակ հոգեբանների կարծիքն ինձ համար առաջնային չէ: Ես իմ կարծիքը կազմում եմ համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի:



> Եթե դա քեզ իրոք հետաքրքրում է, մենք այդ մասին կզրուցենք:


Այստեղ հետաքրքրելու մասին խոսք չկա:  :LOL:  Այնպես ես խոսում, ասես այդ հարցում պրոֆեսիոնալ ես:



> Հետո ես չեմ ասում, որ ես եմ որոշողը,թե այդ աղջիկը ինչպես պետք է պատասխան տա:Դա ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքն է, այլ շատ-շատերի:


Շատ շատերի կարծիքը կարող է նաև սխալ լինել: Դա դեռ բավարար չէ, որ ես հավատամ դրա ճշմարտացիությանը:



> Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստծուն, ապա այստեղ քո ասածի մեջ հակասությունը ակնհայտ է:Հույս ունեմ, որ լինելով խելացի աղջիկ, դու ինքդ կհասկանաս այդ:


Հակասությու՞ն… Կներես, երևի ես բութ եմ. ես այստեղ ոչ մի հակասություն չեմ տեսնում: Կբացատրե՞ս:

----------


## CactuSoul

Բավականին փոշոտվել ա թեման, հա՞ :Wink:  : Վաղուց գրառումներ չկան…
Իսկ ես ուզում եմ արտահայտվել:
Մի քանի օր առաջ չալարեցի ու կարդացի ամբողջը: Արանքներում մի քանի տեղ ուզում էի մեջբերում անել, որոշ բաներ ասել, բայց… մտածեցի՝ որպես նորեկ՝ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի լրիվ կարդամ, հետո գրառում կատարեմ, որ ավելի լավ լինի: Բայց մինչև կարդացի արդեն էլ հեեեչ հավես չկար գրելու: Հիմա էլ դժվար թե երկար գրեմ, դե բայց:

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ես ամենևին դեմ չեմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին:
Ու ոչ միայն այս հարցում, այլև ընդհանրապես, չեմ սիրում, երբ խտրականություն են դնում մարդկանց մեջ, առավել ևս չեմ սիրում, երբ խտրականությունը սեռերի միջև է:

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է իր ճակատագրի տերը: Ու եթե ամուսնությունից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունենում, դա էլ ա իր խնդիրը: Իմ կարծիքը մարդու մասին չի կարող փոխվել միայն այդ հանգամանքի հետևանքով:

Եթե մարդը իր արարքների համար չի զղջում (սրա մեջ, մասնավորապես, մտնում է առողջության մասին հոգալը) և, միաժամանակ, ոչ ոքի վնաս չի տալիս, ուրեմն թող ապրի այն կյանքով, որն իրեն ավելի է դուր գալիս: Ու էստեղ բոլորովին էլ կապ չեմ տեսնում նրա՝ իգական կամ արական սեռին պատկանելու հետ:

Ի դեպ, ամուսնությունը, ինչպես և քաղաքակիրթ շատ այլ բաներ, ինձ մինչև հիմա անհասկանալի է: Անձամբ ես դա բնական երևույթ չեմ համարում: Թեև, իհարկե, քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի տեսանկյունից նայելիս այն շատ հզոր ու կարևոր երևույթ է:
Բայց ես, հոգուս խորքում լինելով ավելի շատ վայրենի, քան քաղաքակիրթ (կամ որ նույնն է՝ ավելի շատ *բնական*, քան *բանական*) արարած, դրա նշանակությունն այնքան էլ չեմ կարևորում մարդու կյանքում: Չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր կենդանի, այդ թվում նաև մարդը, անընդհատ ձգտում է փոփոխությունների: Սեռական ցանկություններում նույնպես:
Ըստ իս, ամուսնությունը ստեղծված է որոշակի կարգ ու կանոն հաստատելու համար: Հետևաբար, ինչպես ցանկացած կարգ կամ կանոն, այն սահմանափակում է մարդու զուտ անձնական շահերը՝ ի նպաստ հասարակության, ժողովրդի, ազգի կամ նման որևէ այլ մարդկային խմբի կամ խմբավորման:

Սա չի նշանակում, թե ես երբևէ չեմ ամուսնանա կամ նման մի բան:Չեմ ասում, թե՝ «եկեք ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի, որտեղ պատահի, ոնց պատահի սեքսով զբաղվենք»: Բայց եթե մարդիկ դա ուզում են, ու նրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ դեմ չի, ապա թող «հարաբերվեն» ում հետ ուզում են, երբ ուզում են, որտեղ ուզում են ու ոնց ուզում են:

********************************************************************
Հավեսս փախավ, էլ չեմ գրում:

----------

Մինա (20.06.2011)

----------


## electrical_storm

> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ես ամենևին դեմ չեմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին:
> Ու ոչ միայն այս հարցում, այլև ընդհանրապես, չեմ սիրում, երբ խտրականություն են դնում մարդկանց մեջ, առավել ևս չեմ սիրում, երբ խտրականությունը սեռերի միջև է:
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է իր ճակատագրի տերը: Ու եթե ամուսնությունից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունենում, դա էլ ա իր խնդիրը: Իմ կարծիքը մարդու մասին չի կարող փոխվել միայն այդ հանգամանքի հետևանքով:


Ծափահարում եմ քեզ: ԱՊՐԵ'Ս: Լիովին քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ:
Ազատ սեր, ազատ սեքս, ազատ հարաբերություններ:Մարդն ինքը պիտի որոշի երբ,ինչ, որտեղ, ում հետ....

----------


## ihusik

> Ազատ սեր, ազատ սեքս, ազատ հարաբերություններ:Մարդն ինքը պիտի որոշի երբ,ինչ, որտեղ, ում հետ....


 Շատ ճիշտ ես, եթե իհարկե գիտես, թե ինչ է նշանակում ազատությունն, իսկ *"Ազատությունը՝ գիտակցված անհրաժեշտությունն է"*: Իսկ Ամերիկայում ու Եվրոպայում եղածը՝ դա ազատություն չէ, այլ այն աստիճան բարքերի ու բարոյական նորմերի կորուստ, որ անառակությունը դառնում է նորմա, Սեր ու ընտանիք սուրբ հասկացողություններն էլ կորցնում իրենց իմաստը. Ազատ կոչվող բայց կրքին, բնազդին ու սոսկ կենդանական ցանկությունները բավարարող հասարակություններում Սերն դառնում է սեռական ներդաշնակ հարաբերություն զուգակցվող անվերջ զուգընկերների փոփոխությամբ, իսկ ընտանիքը դառնում երկու եսամոլների (էգոիստների) շահամոլական մի ձեռնարկ: Այո, մարդն ինքն է որոշում իր ճակատագիրը, բայց չմոռանանք, որ ամենուր գոյություն ունի օրենք. չէ՞ որ այս հրաշալի Տիեզերքը եթե ստեղծվել է, ապա չի կարող լինի, որ նրանում օրենքներ գոյություն չունենան ու ինչպես միշտ *"Օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից":* Իսկ նա՝ ով իրեն ազատ է համարում՝ լինելով սեփական կրքերի գերին ու չիմանալով Տիեզերական Օրենքներն, ու նրանք, ովքեր գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար քարոզում են ամերիկամետ ու եվրոպամետ բարոյազուրկ բարքերը, նմանվում են այն կույրերին, որոնք իրար ձեռք-ձեռքի բռնած ընկնում են փոսն...

----------


## electrical_storm

Ես ուզում եմ, որ ասենք սիրած աղջկա հետ նորմալ ձևով հարաբերություններ ունենաս.. ու դա ոչ մեկի գործը չլինի.... էդքան բան.... ոչ թե 2-ով էլ ուզում են, բայց, քանի որ գիտենք մեր մոտ ոնցա դա ընդունվում, սեքսով չեն զբաղվում մինչև ամուսնանալը, ու դա հոգեբանական անկապ վիճակներա....

----------


## asho

> Ես միանշանակ դեմ եմ և՛ տղայի, և՛ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչն է այդպես ասում: Թե ինչու է այդպես ավելի լավ, ինքներդ մտածեք: Մանրամասները հետո կգրեմ, երբ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կունենամ:


Շատ ճիշտ մտածելակերպ ունես: Ես ել եմ համաձայն քո հետ: Իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյուր աղջիկ պետք ա տենց մտածի:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Այո, մարդն ինքն է որոշում իր ճակատագիրը, բայց չմոռանանք, որ ամենուր գոյություն ունի օրենք. չէ՞ որ այս հրաշալի Տիեզերքը եթե ստեղծվել է, ապա չի կարող լինի, որ նրանում օրենքներ գոյություն չունենան ու ինչպես միշտ *"Օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից":*


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Կան օրենքներ: Համաձայն եմ, որ օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից: Իմ ասածը հենց դա է. *մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պատասխանատու է իր արարքների համար*: Եթե նույնիսկ իրեն այդպես չի թվում, _հասարակությունը_ նրան կստիպի պատասխան տալ: Պարզապես եթե դու դրան պատրաստ ես, ապա շատ լավ, պատասխանիր: Եթե ոչ, կա 2 տարբերակ.
*1.* պատրաստ չես պատասխանատվության ու գիտակցում ես դա,
*2.* պատրաստ չես պատասխանատվության ու չես գիտակցում դա:
Առաջին դեպքում կարող ես պարզապես խուսափել այդ քայլը կատարելուց կամ, այլ կերպ ասած, «ռիսկի չդիմել»: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես «ռիսկի դիմել», ապա բարի եղիր սովորել, թե հետո ինչ պիտի պատասխանես հասարակությանը: Հակառակ դեպքում դու ոչ թե առաջին, այլ երկրորդ խմբին ես պատկանում, քանի որ չես գիտակցում քո՝ պատասխանատվության պատրաստ չլինելը:
Ինչ վերաբերում է երկրորդ խմբին, ապա ինչպես ասում են՝ «մեղքը քո վիզը»: Ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի նրանում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը խելք չունի: Թող մի քիչ էլ «քիթը գետնին առնի», որ սկսի ուղեղը աշխատացնել:

Մի բան էլ. ահավոր նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ ամուսնությունից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն/ներ/ ունեցած աղջկա մասին ասում են, թե՝ «աղջիկը խաբնվել ա»: :Bad:   Չեմ հասկանում. խաբնվելս ո՞րն ա: Եթե բռնաբարություն տեղի չի ունեցել, աղջիկը իր հոժար կամքով ա դա արել, էլ ի՞նչ խաբել-խաբնվելու մասին ա խոսքը:
Իսկ եթե էդ աղջիկն իրոք էդքան հավակերպ ա, որ իրեն ինչ-որ մեկը խաբի ու ինքն էլ խաբնվի, ապա դա ոչ միայն չի մեղմացնում իրավիճակը, այլ, ընդհակառակը, գցում է նրա վարկանիշը:




> Իսկ նա՝ ով իրեն ազատ է համարում՝ լինելով սեփական կրքերի գերին ու չիմանալով Տիեզերական Օրենքներն...


Բայց չէ՞ որ բնությունը մեզ ստեղծել է «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի»: Տիեզերական կամ բնական օրենքները խախտվում են ոչ թե մեր՝ «կրքերի գերի» դառնալուց, այլ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունից ու զարգացածությունից բխող անիմաստ զսպվածության անխուսափելի հետևանքներից: Բնությունը չի կարող դեմ լինել իր ստեղծած արարածների բնական, այդ թվում նաև սեռական, ցանկություններին: Դա պարզապես անտրամաբանական է:




> ....ու նրանք, ովքեր գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար քարոզում են ամերիկամետ ու եվրոպամետ բարոյազուրկ բարքերը, նմանվում են այն կույրերին, որոնք իրար ձեռք-ձեռքի բռնած ընկնում են փոսն..


Ինքս ոչ ամերիկամետ եմ, ոչ էլ եվրոպամետ: Ես ուղղակի արտահայտում եմ իմ մտքերը՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե դրանք ում կարծիքի հետ կհամընկնեն կամ կհակադրվեն: Թե Ամերիկայում և թե Եվրոպայում շատ բաներ ինձ դուր չեն գալիս՝ թեկուզ հենց այս՝ քննարկվող թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Սակայն այնտեղ կա մի բան, որը երբևէ չի եղել ու որն առնվազն դեռ մի քանի հարյուրամյակ չի կարող իր արժանի դիրքում լինել Հայաստանում: Դա տոլերանտությունն է:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Ես ուզում եմ, որ ասենք սիրած աղջկա հետ նորմալ ձևով հարաբերություններ ունենաս.. ու դա ոչ մեկի գործը չլինի.... էդքան բան.... ոչ թե 2-ով էլ ուզում են, բայց, քանի որ գիտենք մեր մոտ ոնցա դա ընդունվում, սեքսով չեն զբաղվում մինչև ամուսնանալը, ու դա հոգեբանական անկապ վիճակներա....


Այ հենց սրա մասին էի ասում: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ապրել սափական կյանքերով ու հանգիստ թողնել ուրիշներին :Think:   :Angry2:   :Xeloq:  …

----------


## electrical_storm

այ էտ հարցը ինձելա հետաքրքրում.... Որ ապրեն իրենց կյանքով...ու չնկատեն քեզ... դա եմ ուզում..

----------


## Arisol

> Այ հենց սրա մասին էի ասում: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ապրել սափական կյանքերով ու հանգիստ թողնել ուրիշներին   …


Ինչու՞ են մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սերիալներ նայում: Դա նույն բանն ա, իսկ պատասխանն իմ կարծիքով այն ա, որ այդ տիպին պատկանող մարդիկ պարզապես սեփական կյանք ՉՈՒՆԵՆ, իսկ ինչ էլ որ ունեն շա՜տ ձանձրալի ու միագույն ա, ուստի նրանք սկսում են ապրել ուրիշների կյանքով, ինչպես նաև սերիալների հերոսների կյանքերով: Սերիալները ստեղծվել են հենց էդ նպատակով, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր սեփական կյանքով չեն կարողանում ապրել, պարտադիր խառնվում են այլ մարդկանց կյանքներին գոնե բավարարվեն սերիալների հերոսների կյանքով: Դե սա իմ կարծիքն ա միայն…

----------


## Aida

> Ինչու՞ են մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սերիալներ նայում: Դա նույն բանն ա, իսկ պատասխանն իմ կարծիքով այն ա, որ այդ տիպին պատկանող մարդիկ պարզապես սեփական կյանք ՉՈՒՆԵՆ, իսկ ինչ էլ որ ունեն շա՜տ ձանձրալի ու միագույն ա, ուստի նրանք սկսում են ապրել ուրիշների կյանքով, ինչպես նաև սերիալների հերոսների կյանքերով: Սերիալները ստեղծվել են հենց էդ նպատակով, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր սեփական կյանքով չեն կարողանում ապրել, պարտադիր խառնվում են այլ մարդկանց կյանքներին գոնե բավարարվեն սերիալների հերոսների կյանքով: Դե սա իմ կարծիքն ա միայն…


Փաստորեն մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սեփական կյանք չունի՞:  :Think:

----------


## electrical_storm

համենայն դեպս մեր մոտ ինձ տենցա թվում...

----------


## ihusik

> Մեջբերում:
> ihusik-ի խոսքերից
> Իսկ նա՝ ով իրեն ազատ է համարում՝ լինելով սեփական կրքերի գերին ու չիմանալով Տիեզերական Օրենքներն...
> 
> CactuSoul-ի խոսքերից - Բայց չէ՞ որ բնությունը մեզ ստեղծել է «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի»: Տիեզերական կամ բնական օրենքները խախտվում են ոչ թե մեր՝ «կրքերի գերի» դառնալուց, այլ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունից ու զարգացածությունից բխող անիմաստ զսպվածության անխուսափելի հետևանքներից: Բնությունը չի կարող դեմ լինել իր ստեղծած արարածների բնական, այդ թվում նաև սեռական, ցանկություններին: Դա պարզապես անտրամաբանական է:


 Պետք է ասեմ, որ CactuSoul-ի կարծիքը տիպիկ ամերիկյան կամ եվրոպական մտածելակերպի վրա հիմնված կարծիք է, ինչի արդյունքը տեսնում եմ ամեն օր իմ աչքերով և ոչ մեկին չպարտադրելով փորձեմ  արտահայտեմ անձամբ իմ տեսակետն ու անհամաձայնությունն. նախ ասեմ որ ըստ իս սխալ է ընտրված այն հիմքն, որի հիման վրա հետո հարգարժան CactuSoul-ն կատարում է եզրակացություններ և հետո ինքն իրեն հակասող միտք է արտահայտում, որն էլ վերջում դուրս է գալիս անտրամաբանական, ինչը և պետք էր սպասել... նշեմ ինչը նկատի ունեմ հերթականությամբ. CactuSoul-ի խոսքերից - Բայց չէ՞ որ բնությունը մեզ ստեղծել է «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի»: Այստեղ հակասություն կա - *ինչպե՞ս կարող է ցանկացած մի բանի գերի մարդն ազատ կոչվել*, լինի նա սեփական կրքերի թե հասարակական կարծիքի գերի, գերին մնում է գերի ու նա ազատ չի կարող կոչվել: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց որ Բնությունն մեզ ստեղծել է "սեփական կրքերի գերի", գուցե մե՞նք ենք մեր մտածելակերպով ինչ-որ բանի գերին դառնում կամ հասարակությու՞նն է հենց այդպիսին ու այդպես էլ դաստիարակում է իր նոր սերնդին՝ գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար, սեփական վարք ու բարքով քարոզելով ու սերմանելով նման ապրելակերպը նոր սերնդի մեջ: Մարդն՝ որպեսզի ազատ կոչվի, նախ, առնվազն գոնե ինքն իր գերին չպետք է լինի, այն էլ իր ցածրագույն մասի՝ իր մեջ եղած ու կենդանական աշխարհին բնորոշ բնազդին, որը պետք է հաղթահարել, այլ ոչ թե նրա գերին դառնալ ու իրեն ազատ կոչել: Նման գաղափարներով առաջնորդվելով արևմուտքում ստեղծվեցին ուղղություններ՝ ուր քարոզվում էին ազատ սեռական հարաբերություններ, որպեսզի մարդու մոտ չառաջանա էներգիայի կուտակում, որն էլ ըստ նրանց հետո բերում է այդ էներգիայի լիցքաթափման պահանջի ինչն էլ ըստ նրանց դրսևորվում է պատերազմների տեսքով: Այսինքն՝  բողոքելով պատերազմների իրականացման դեմ, նրանք այլ ուղի չտեսան քան սեռական հարաբերություններով այդ էներգիայի սպառումը - էհ ինչ անենք, իրենք էլ այդ աստիճան ու այդ ուղղությամբ կարողացան մտքերին զոռ տալ...  Տիեզերական կամ բնական օրենքները խախտվում են ոչ թե մեր՝ «կրքերի գերի» դառնալուց, - ո՞վ ասեց, որ դա այդպես չէ, հենց ճիշտ էլ այդպես է: Կենդանական աշխարհի համար դա օրենքի խախտում չէ, իսկ մարդկային էակի համար կրքերին տրվելը հենց Տիեզերական Օրենքի խախտում է ու չի համապատասխանում նրա զարգացվածության մակարդակին ու հետևաբար այն խախտողն պատժվում է Բնության կողմից - Կապ տեսնում եք մարդկանց կրքերին տրվելու ու բնության տարերքների իրենց սահմաններից դուրս գալու միջև, ինչը դրսևորվում է բնական արհավիրքների տեսքով (մի՞ թե նման չեն կիրքն ու բնական աղետներ գործող տարերքներն, որոնք դուրս են եկել իրենց բնական սահմաններից, ինչպես լինում է մարդու մոտ կրքի դրսևորման ժամանակ): Տիեզերական կամ բնական օրենքները խախտվում են... մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունից ու զարգացածությունից բխող անիմաստ զսպվածության անխուսափելի հետևանքներից: Նախ այդ երբվա՞նից է մարդկային էակի համար զսպվածությունն անիմաստ դարձել (չնայած ճաշակին ընկերուհի չկա :Wink:  ) և հետո հասարակական նորմերը հենց անհատի ցանկությունների ու կրքերի ղեկավարման մի ձև է, որպեսզի այն դուրս չգա մարդկային կերպարին հարիր իր նախատեսված սահմաններից և անհատը դառնա հասարակության անդամ, ինչպես նաև հասարակական նորմերն անհրաժեշտ են հենց տվյալ հասարակության ամբողջականության ու գոյության պահպանման համար ու բոլորովին էլ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունից ու զարգացածությունից չի բխում, քանզի նույնիսկ խմբերով ապրող կենդանիների մոտ կան իրենց համապատասխան նորմերն ու օրենքները: Բնությունը չի կարող դեմ լինել իր ստեղծած արարածների բնական, այդ թվում նաև սեռական, ցանկություններին: Նախ ասեմ որ, մարդկային էակն, իր գիտակցության զարգացվածության մակարդակով գտնվում է կենդանու և Աստվածայինի միջև (կենդանի-մարդ-Աստված կամ մարմին-հոգի-Ոգի) և հիշեցնեմ նաև այստեղ, որ մարդն ունի Ազատ Կամք ընտրություն կատարելու (ինչը շատ են սիրում կրկնել մարդիկ, բայց "Ազատությունը՝ գիտակցված անհրաժեշտությունն է"), հետևաբար *եթե մարդ գիտակցաբար ընտրում է կրքերի գերին լինելու ճանապարհը, ապա դա մարդկային էակի համար Բնության կողմից իրեն համար նախատեսված Օրենքի խախտում է և անբնական, քանզի դա հետընթաց է դեպի մի փուլի, որը մարդ էակը վաղուց անցած պետք է լիներ...* Իսկ համատեղելի լինելու, չլինելու ու նման հարցերի առաջացման դեպքում կարող եք ուշադիր կարդալ մեկ անգամ ևս ու նեղ իմաստով միայն չհասկանալ հարգարժան սուպեր մոդերատոր ՈՒլուանա-յի ստորագրությունը՝ *Սերը ոչ թե այն է, երբ երկու հոգի նայում են իրար, այլ այն, երբ երկու հոգի նայում են միևնույն ուղղությամբ...* :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. - հուսով եմ կարծիքիս արտահայտման ձևը չնեղացրեց ոչ ոգու :Blush:

----------


## Psy

Հարգելի Իհուսիկ, ուշադիր կարդավի  կարծիքդ, և կարող եմ մի բան միայն ասել ԿԵՑՑԵՍ :Hands Up:  
Պետք է այնպես անենք, որ մեր նման մարդիկ (գաղափարակից) լինեն մեծամասնություն, քանի որ դա է մեր ազգը ճիշտ ուղու վրա կանգնեցնելու ճանապարհներից մեկը: Իսկ այն սուտ խոսակցությունները, թե իբր ամեն մեկը ունի իր իրավունքը կողմնորոշվելու. ԲԱՎԱԿԱՆ Է որքան կողմնորոշվեցին ... Տեսեք, թե ազգը ինչ վիճակում է. ՊՈՌՆԿԱՆՈՑ (գրական բառ է, ի դեպ): Ժամանակն է վերականգնել մեր մտավորականությունը, որը կա, պարզապես պետք է ակտիվացնել և խելքի բերել այս  ազգը:

----------


## electrical_storm

.....մարդիկ սեքսի համար են ապրում, ու սխալ չի կրքերին տրվելը.... դա մարդկային էություննա..ու, եթե էտ էությանն արհեստականորեն դեմ գնաս լավ չի լինի....
...շատ հետաքրքրիր ու անմոռանալի զգացումներա պարգևում կիրքը.... ինչպե?ս կարելիա դեմ գնալ դրան...կներե'ք...թքած ունեմ բոլորի կարծիքին...մի անգամ եմ ապրում, ուզում եմ ապրել լիովին.... ավելի լավա քիչ ապրեմ, բայց իմ ուզածի պես, քան թե 100 տարի, բայց ձանձրալի.... շատ եմ սիրում կիրք, երբ մարդիկ զբաղվում են սեքսով իրար մի քանի րոպե ճանաչելով և իրար անուն չգիտեն.....

իսկ, որ պոռնկանոցա ստեղ... էտ դրանիցա, որ ազատ չեն, ու մանավանդ տղեքը սեքսի կարիք ունեն, դա բնականա, ու օգտվում են պոռնիկների ծառայություններից, դրա համար էլ ծաղկումա դա ստեղ:Եթե մարդ հնարավորություն աւնենար իր սիրած էակի հետ մարդավարի սեքսով զբաղվել հաստատ պոռնիկների թիվ շատ ավելի քիչ կլիներ.. շատ հետաքրքիր ազգ ենք... ասում ենք նախաամուսնական սեքս չլինի, որ "մաքուր" լինեն մեր ախջիկները, բայց դա հանգեցնումա պոռնիկների շատանալուն, դրան էլ ենք դեմ..հիմա ի?նչ եք ուզում... սիրում են հայերը բնության օրենքներին դեմ գնալ, փորձել փոխել աշխարհը..լոլ.... չեք կարող... ազատ եղե'ք...

----------


## Psy

Electric... դա ձեր անձնական կարծիքն է (1)
Միգուցե դուք եք ծնվել սեքսի համար, դա էլ ձեր խնդիրն է  (2)
Իսկ "ԱՂՋԻԿ" բառը գրվում է հետևյալ կերպ... (3)
Մնացածը թողնենք ժամանակի վրա, երբ բոլոր ազատ սեքսերը մեկ օրում ձեր գլխին կկոտրվեն և չեք կարողանա հասկանալ, թե ինչպես եղավ, որ ամբողջ կյանքի ընքացքում մոռացել եք ձեր ԽԻՂՃԸ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ՁԵԶ ԱՄԵՆԱՅՆ ԲԱՐԻՔ ԵՄ ՑԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....հարգարժան CactuSoul-ն կատարում է եզրակացություններ և հետո ինքն իրեն հակասող միտք է արտահայտում, որն էլ վերջում դուրս է գալիս անտրամաբանական, ինչը և պետք էր սպասել... նշեմ ինչը նկատի ունեմ հերթականությամբ. CactuSoul-ի խոսքերից - Բայց չէ՞ որ բնությունը մեզ ստեղծել է «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի»:


Հարգելի ihusik, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ասածս «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի» արտահայտությունը մեջբերված է Ձեր իսկ խոսքերից (հենց այդ պատճառով էլ առնված է չակերտների մեջ): Բնական է, որ ես «գերի» բառը բուն իմաստով ի նկատի չունեի:




> *ինչպե՞ս կարող է ցանկացած մի բանի գերի մարդն ազատ կոչվել*, լինի նա սեփական կրքերի թե հասարակական կարծիքի գերի, գերին մնում է գերի ու նա ազատ չի կարող կոչվել:


Հասարակական կարծիքից կամ ցանկացած այլ երևույթից կամ մարդուց կախվածություն ունենալու (կամ ինչպես այս թեմայում արդեն ընդունված է ասել դրանց «գերի» լինելու) դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ, սակայն երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է սեփական անձիդ… :Huh:  սկսում եմ չհասկանալ: 




> Մարդն՝ որպեսզի ազատ կոչվի, նախ, առնվազն գոնե ինքն իր գերին չպետք է լինի, այն էլ իր ցածրագույն մասի՝ իր մեջ եղած ու կենդանական աշխարհին բնորոշ բնազդին, որը պետք է հաղթահարել, այլ ոչ թե նրա գերին դառնալ ու իրեն ազատ կոչել:


Ախր չէ՞ որ մեր ցանկություններն էլ մեր էության մի մասն են: Դրանք մեզ չեն կարող «գերի» դարձնել, քանի որ դրանք մեր մասնիկն են: Եթե ինքներս մեզնից էլ պիտի «ազատվենք»… :Wacko:   :Tomato:   :Pardon:   :Sad:  ուղղակի բառեր չգտա, կներեք




> ....գուցե մե՞նք ենք մեր մտածելակերպով ինչ-որ բանի գերին դառնում....


Իհարկե :Good:  Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ. յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է որոշում, թե իր կյանքն ինչպես պիտի ընթանա ու դրանում տեղ գտած թե դրական և թե բացասական երևույթների համար պատասխանատուն ինքն է:




> ....կամ հասարակությու՞նն է հենց այդպիսին ու այդպես էլ դաստիարակում է իր նոր սերնդին՝ գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար, սեփական վարք ու բարքով քարոզելով ու սերմանելով նման ապրելակերպը նոր սերնդի մեջ:


Գուցե: Միայն թե ոչ Հայաստանում: Մեզ մոտ դեռ շատ քիչ են մարդիկ, ովքեր «կարմիր խնձոր» բառակապակցության տակ ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն հասկանում բացի համեղ մրգատեսակից:

Համաձայն չեմ պատերազմներից խուսափելու համար ազատ սեռական հարաբերությունների քարոզմանը: Թեպետ դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն տեսնում եմ, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ նորմալ մարդուն պարտադիր չի նման քարոզը, որպեսզի նա հասկանա, որ « :Yerexa:  պատերազմ անել չի կարելի :Baby:  »:
Ի դեպ, նաև կարծում եմ, որ ազատ սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ մարդկանց մեծ մասը պարզապես այդ արտահայտության տակ հասկանում են լպիրշություն, լկտիություն, «ում հետ, ոնց պատահի» տարբերակը: Ես դրա մասին չեմ խոսում:




> Կենդանական աշխարհի համար դա օրենքի խախտում չէ, իսկ մարդկային էակի համար կրքերին տրվելը հենց Տիեզերական Օրենքի խախտում է ու չի համապատասխանում նրա զարգացվածության մակարդակին ու հետևաբար այն խախտողն պատժվում է Բնության կողմից


Չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց, բայց ես ինձ համարում եմ «կենդանական աշխարհի» ներկայացուցիչ:
*Հետաքրքիր է՝ իսկ «մարդկային էակի համար կրքերին տրվելը» ինչո՞վ է խախտում «Տիեզերական Օրենքը»:* Խնդրում եմ հարցիս շատ լուրջ վերաբերվել: Գուցե այն շատ միամիտ թվա կամ երեխայական… Գուցե դեբիլի տպավորություն թողնեմ :Crazy:  : Բայց, ազնիվ խոսք, չեմ հասկանում: Խնդրում եմ, տարիքիս մի նայեք ու պատասխանեք, լա՞վ:




> - Կապ տեսնում եք մարդկանց կրքերին տրվելու ու բնության տարերքների իրենց սահմաններից դուրս գալու միջև, ինչը դրսևորվում է բնական արհավիրքների տեսքով (մի՞ թե նման չեն կիրքն ու բնական աղետներ գործող տարերքներն, որոնք դուրս են եկել իրենց բնական սահմաններից, ինչպես լինում է մարդու մոտ կրքի դրսևորման ժամանակ):


Կապ չեմ տեսնում: Թերևս միայն նմանություն:
Կներեք մի բանը մի քանի անգամ ասելու համար, բայց իմ ասած ամեն ինչը «բնական սահմանների» ու ողջախոհության մեջ ի նկատի ունեի:




> ....հասարակական նորմերը հենց անհատի ցանկությունների ու կրքերի ղեկավարման մի ձև է, որպեսզի այն դուրս չգա մարդկային կերպարին հարիր իր նախատեսված սահմաններից և անհատը դառնա հասարակության անդամ, ինչպես նաև հասարակական նորմերն անհրաժեշտ են հենց տվյալ հասարակության ամբողջականության ու գոյության պահպանման համար....


 :Clapping:  
Լլլիովին համաձայն եմ: Իմ տեսակետին այն ամենևին չի հակասում:  :Smile:  
Պարզապես ինձ վայրենի վիճակներն ավելի են դուր գալիս :Vayreni:  :




> ....*եթե մարդ գիտակցաբար ընտրում է կրքերի գերին լինելու ճանապարհը, ապա դա մարդկային էակի համար Բնության կողմից իրեն համար նախատեսված Օրենքի խախտում է և անբնական, քանզի դա հետընթաց է դեպի մի փուլի, որը մարդ էակը վաղուց անցած պետք է լիներ...*


Չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ ո՞վ ա որոշել, որ պիտի անցած լիներ :Think:  … Լավ, անցած լինի: 
Համ էլ՝ մի՞թե մեր ներկայիս վիճակը _բնական_ է: Ըստ իս ոչ: Բայց սա արդեն կարող ենք քննարկել ուրիշ թեմայում:




> ....Իսկ համատեղելի լինելու, չլինելու ու նման հարցերի առաջացման դեպքում կարող եք ուշադիր կարդալ մեկ անգամ ևս ու նեղ իմաստով միայն չհասկանալ հարգարժան սուպեր մոդերատոր ՈՒլուանա-յի ստորագրությունը՝ *Սերը ոչ թե այն է, երբ երկու հոգի նայում են իրար, այլ այն, երբ երկու հոգի նայում են միևնույն ուղղությամբ...*


Երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ :Hands Up:   (հայոց լեզվի գիտակներից ներողություն եմ հայցում՝ օտարաբանության համար):
Ինքս էլ շատ եմ սիրում Էքզյուպերիի ստեղծագործությունները, մասնավորապես հենց «Մարդկանց մոլորակը», որտեղ այդ միտքը ռուսերենից բառացի թարգմանությամբ հնչում է այսպես. «_Սիրել_ չի նշանակում նայել միմյանց: _Սիրել_ նշանակում է նայել նույն ուղղությամբ:» :Love:  : Էստեղ, ըստ իս, նա շատ ավելին ի նկատի ունի, քան զուտ սեռական սերն է (կարծեմ ընկերության թեմային էր հետևել այս միտքը): Բայց, իհարկե, վերջինն էլ՝ որպես սիրո տեսակ, ընդգրկված է նրա խոսքում :Smile:  :




> Հ.Գ. - հուսով եմ կարծիքիս արտահայտման ձևը չնեղացրեց ոչ ոգու


Իհարկե չնեղացրեց :Smile:  : Իսկ ի՞նչ նեղանալու բան կար, որ… Հետաքրքիր է շփվել մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր ունեն հստակ կարծիք՝ ստեղծված որոշակի տրամաբանական դատողությունների հիման վրա՝ անկախ այն բանից՝ նրանք ինձ համակարծիք են, թե ոչ :Ok:  :

Հ.Գ.
Անձամբ ինձ համար ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆը սեփական ազատության սահմանները սեփական ողջամտությամբ որոշելու հնարավորությունն է:
Հ.Հ.Գ.
Գնում եմ ստորագրությունս փոխելու: Richard Bach forever!!! (Ի գիտություն մոդերատորներին. էս էնքան էլ օֆֆտոպ չէր…)

----------


## CactuSoul

> .....մարդիկ սեքսի համար են ապրում....


Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ :Nea:  
Սեքսը կյանքում ամեն ինչ չի, բայց կյանքն առանց սեքսի… կյանք չի: (Վստահ եմ՝ էստեղ _ոմն մեկը_ կպատասխաներ՝ «ով էլ ասեր…» lol)


> ...մի անգամ եմ ապրում, ուզում եմ ապրել լիովին.... ավելի լավա քիչ ապրեմ, բայց իմ ուզածի պես, քան թե 100 տարի, բայց ձանձրալի....


Ուուուուու՜խխխ… :Yahoo:  



> շատ եմ սիրում կիրք, երբ մարդիկ զբաղվում են սեքսով իրար մի քանի րոպե ճանաչելով և իրար անուն չգիտեն.....


 :Think:  հետաքրքիր ա…




> .....սիրում են հայերը բնության օրենքներին դեմ գնալ, փորձել փոխել աշխարհը..լոլ.... չեք կարող... ազատ եղե'ք...


Ճիշտ ա ասում, ժողովուրդ, FEEL FREE TO FEEL FREE!!!

----------


## electrical_storm

> Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ 
> Սեքսը կյանքում ամեն ինչ չի, բայց կյանքն առանց սեքսի… կյանք չի: (Վստահ եմ՝ էստեղ _ոմն մեկը_ կպատասխաներ՝ «ով էլ ասեր…» lol)
> Ուուուուու՜խխխ… 
> 
>  հետաքրքիր ա…
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ ա ասում, ժողովուրդ, FEEL FREE TO FEEL FREE!!!



հա դե, չէի ուզում ասել, թե ամեն ինչա սեքսը կյանքում..ուրախ եմ, որ դուրդ եկան գրածներս :Smile:

----------


## Psy

Այնքան հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչից է այս ժողովուրդը ազատվել, սեփական ավանդույթներից ?

----------


## CactuSoul

> Այնքան հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչից է այս ժողովուրդը ազատվել, սեփական ավանդույթներից ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Ո՞ւր էր մեզ ըտենց բախտ՝ ազատված լիներ :LOL:  …
Կարող ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել :Wink:  . դեռ չի ազատվել: Ու որ էսպես շարունակվի, երբեք էլ չի ազատվի :Sad:  …

----------


## Psy

CactuSoul  ջան, չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան երջանիկ եմ, որ չենք ազատվել, ժամանակ կանցնի ու կտեսնենք, որ հենց մեր ավանդույթներն են մեզ հայ պահել: Իսկ այն մարդը, որ հրաժարվում է իր ազգությունից, այսինքն թե իր ավանդույթներից, արժանի է հալածանքի և միայն մեկ զգացում  է առաջացնում` ԽՂՃԱՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> CactuSoul  ջան, չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան երջանիկ եմ, որ չենք ազատվել, ժամանակ կանցնի ու կտեսնենք, որ հենց մեր ավանդույթներն են մեզ հայ պահել: Իսկ այն մարդը, որ հրաժարվում է իր ազգությունից, այսինքն թե իր ավանդույթներից, արժանի է հալածանքի և միայն մեկ զգացում  է առաջացնում` ԽՂՃԱՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


Բայց մի՞թե ավանդույթներին կուրորեն հետևելն էլ ես արդարացնում։ Ի՞նչ է, բացառվու՞մ է, որ մեր պապերը սխալված լինեն...  :Shok:  Իսկ սեփական ազգությունից հրաժարվելն ու ավանդույթներից հրաժարվելը տարբեր բաներ են, պետք չէ դրանք նույնացնել։ 
Ես այս թեմայի շուրջ կարծիքս սկզբում հայտնել եմ, չկրկնեմ, միայն ավելացնեմ, որ թեև ես էլ եմ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, բայց ոչ այն պատճառով, որ դրանք դեմ են մեր հայկական ադաթներին։ Ամենևի՛ն։ Որ այդպես լիներ, Կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթին դեմ չէի լինի, բայց որոշակիորեն դեմ եմ ու միշտ էլ դեմ կլինեմ։ Ihusik-ն իր գրառման մեջ արդեն բացատրել է, թե ինչու են դրանք սխալ, ես նրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Եվ ընդհանրապես ես համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած բարոյական սկզբունք չի կարող մի ազգի համար ընդունելի ու բնական լինել, իսկ մյուսի համար՝ դատապարտելի և անբարո։ Ինձ համար եթե երևույթը բացասական է, ուրեմն բացասական է բոլորի համար։ Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններն էլ այս առումով բացառություն չեն։ Բայցևայնպես, դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այդպիսի հարաբերությունները հանցագործություն են կամ հալածանքի արժանի, պարզապես յուրաքանչյուր արարքի համար մարդիկ միշտ ստիպված են լինում պատասխան տալ, իսկ թե ինչպես, երբ և որտեղ, արդեն այլ հարց է։

----------


## electrical_storm

> Ո՞ւր էր մեզ ըտենց բախտ՝ ազատված լիներ …
> Կարող ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել . դեռ չի ազատվել: Ու որ էսպես շարունակվի, երբեք էլ չի ազատվի …



ըհը...լավ կլիներ ազատված լիներ էտ այսպես կոչված ավանդույթներից...задолбали...  չեմ սիրում...
..էնքան ապրել են մուսուլմանների-բանի մեջ դառել են դրանց նման...օֆֆֆ...

----------


## Psy

Ազգ առանց ավանդույթ գոյություն չունի: Եթե ճիշտը համընդհանուր հասկացություն է, ապա ինչու են հազարամյակներ շարունակ մարդիկ ապրել առանձին ազգերով, այլ ոչ թե ձուլվել են` գալով մեկ հայտարարի, այսինքն հասկացել ինչն է սխալ, ինչը ճիշտ և ապրել համերաշխ: Ազգերը տարբեր են և բոլորը ունեն իրենց ուրույն մոտեցումը համամարդկային երևույթներին (դրանով են նրանք որպես մեկ հանրություն տարբերվում այլ հանրություններից), ինչպես որ տարբեր են մարդիկ, և վերջիններս էլ իրենց հերթին ունեն իրենց մոտեցումները տարբեր երևություներին:
Այնպես որ եկեք ազգը իր անքակտելի մասից` ավանդույթից չառանձնացնենք, իսկ կարմիր խնձորը ընդամենը ատավիզմ է, որը կրում է սիմվոլիկ բնույթ և իր իմաստը կորցրել է քաղաքի պայմաններում, ես էլ դա չեմ ընդունում:
Մեր պապերի տարիքին մենք դեռ չենք հասել, այդ պատճառով եկեք մեծ-մեծ չխոսենք նրանց սխալների մասին:

----------


## electrical_storm

բլա, բլա, բլա... տարիքը կապ չունի... երիտասարդներն ավելի ճիշտ ու առաջադեմ են մտածում... ամեն ինչի մեջ միշտ էլ մեծերն են մեղավոր.... եթե թողնեին երիտասարդներին, ամեն բան նշատ լավ կլիներ.. հոգնելա ագգն էտ ավանդույթներից....  ուզում ենք սեքս, ռոք, ազատություն...դա չի նշանակում հայ չլինել.... էնքան բանում հայությունը կորցրելա սաղ ազգը, բայց մենակ սեքսի պահին եք հիշում, որ հայ եք.. այ դրա համար էլ քիչ ենք էլի...մեզ ավելի շատ սեքսա պետք :Smile:   :Smile:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Psy

Նախ և առաջ, երիտասարդ, այդ բլա բլա բլա - ն իրավասու եք ասել մի մարդու, որը ձեզ դա թույլ տալիս, իմ կարծիքների վերբերյալ այլևս արտահայտվել CORRECT.
Անձի մոտ նկատում եմ որոշակի հոգեբանական աղճատումներ, որոնք կարող են տխուր հետևանքների բերել:

----------


## electrical_storm

կներե'ք... չեմ ուզել վիրավորել որևէ մեկին....
..պարզապես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել.... չեմ հասկանում էտ "բլա-բլա-բլա"-ի մեջ ինչ վատ բան տեսաք... այնուամենայնիվ..կրկին ասում եմ կներե'ք, քանի որ միտք չեմ ունեցել մեկին վատ բան ասել/անել....
..

պ.ս. հմմ....եթե կողմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեքսին, կամ ստեղի մարդկանց հակառակ կարծիք նշանակումա հոգեկան "չեմհիշումինչէիքգրել" ունե?մ:..լոլ... :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

> Միգուցե դուք եք ծնվել սեքսի համար, դա էլ ձեր խնդիրն է: Մնացածը թողնենք ժամանակի վրա, երբ բոլոր ազատ սեքսերը մեկ օրում ձեր գլխին կկոտրվեն և չեք կարողանա հասկանալ, թե ինչպես եղավ, որ ամբողջ կյանքի ընքացքում մոռացել եք ձեր ԽԻՂՃԸ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ՁԵԶ ԱՄԵՆԱՅՆ ԲԱՐԻՔ ԵՄ ՑԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ


Ապրես դու հա Psy ջան :Smile:   թե չէ ես էլ բան չէի գրելու electrical_storm-ին, քանի որ զգում եմ, որ մարդն ունի իր կարծիքն (ի դեպ շատ սխալ իմ կարծիքով) ու Աստված իր հետ, թող ապրի ոնց ուզում է, իր ազատ կամքով, եթե չի ուզում լսել իրեն լավը ցանկացող ու իր մոլորությունն ընկերաբար ցույց տվող մի  մարդու խոսքը: Համենայն դեպս միշտ էլ "Օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից" ու այսպես թե այնպես Բնությունը՝ Կյանքի դպրոցը, մի օր կստիպի կարգազանցին նստել ու իր դասը սերտել կամ էլ մի քանի տարի նույն դասարանում մնալուց հետո կհանեն դպրոցից: Վերջի գրած տողս բացի երևացող մասից շատ խոր այլ իմաստ էլ ունի՝ կապված մարդու էվոլուցիոն ճանապարհի ու դրա բնական ուղուց խուսափող մարդու ճակատագրի հետ... :Think:

----------


## Psy

Չէ ջանիկս, նախաամուսնական սեքսին կողմ լինելը չի վկայում որևէ աղճատման մասին (խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բառերը ավելի լավ մտապահել) ,դրա մասին վկայում է մեկ այլ բան, որի մասին, էթիկայի կանոններից ելնելով չեմ խոսի այստեղ  - 1
Ես բացարձակապես չեմ նեղանում որևէ բանից, պարզապես կցանկանայի, որ երիտասարդները ավելի ծանրակշիռ և գեղեցիկ խոսք ունենային - 2
Ինձ ձեր անձը հետաքրքրեց որպես որոշակի մասնագիտության ներկայացուցիչ - 3

P.S. Որոշակի մասնագիտությունը գաղտնիք չէ, այն նշված է իմ տվյալների մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց 
Իհուսիկ ջան լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ:
Կարծում եմ, որ մեր ազգի ճիշտ գաղափարախոսությունները կրող մարդիկ պետք է մոլորվածներին ցույց տան ճիշտ ուղին, քանի որ նրան նույնպես մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչն են թեկուզ և կյանքին ոչ մի բան դեռևս չտվող, այլ միայն պահանջող:
Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ կդնի իր տեղը:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Արտաքին արժեքների ներհոսքի ազդեցուէյամբ մեր  ազգային պատկերը գնալով աղավաղվում է...Ցավալի է

----------


## electrical_storm

> Չէ ջանիկս, նախաամուսնական սեքսին կողմ լինելը չի վկայում որևէ աղճատման մասին (խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բառերը ավելի լավ մտապահել) ,դրա մասին վկայում է մեկ այլ բան, որի մասին, էթիկայի կանոններից ելնելով չեմ խոսի այստեղ  - 1
> Ես բացարձակապես չեմ նեղանում որևէ բանից, պարզապես կցանկանայի, որ երիտասարդները ավելի ծանրակշիռ և գեղեցիկ խոսք ունենային - 2
> Ինձ ձեր անձը հետաքրքրեց որպես որոշակի մասնագիտության ներկայացուցիչ - 3
> 
> P.S. Որոշակի մասնագիտությունը գաղտնիք չէ, այն նշված է իմ տվյալների մեջ:


օֆֆֆ.. չեմ հասկանում մեկա.... երիտասարդ եմ, պիտի լինեմ օդից թեթև, աստղերից պայծառ, խենթ ու ապստամբ... ինչի? պիտի ծանրացնել, խորացնել ամեն ինչ...
..համ էլ մեր տարիքային տարբերությունը էնքան ել մեծ չի....
..թեթև պիտի լինել իմ կարծիքով.... դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ ոչ հայ աղջիկների... կամ էլ գոնե կիսով չափ հայ.... 

պ.ս. բառը մի կերպ հիշում եմ, բայց ինչա? նշանակում....չգիտեմ....

----------


## Goga

Ես ինքս դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, իմ կարծիքով ավելի հաճելի կլինի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենաս այն մարդու հետ, որին սիրում ես, և ողջ կյանքդ ապրելու ես նրա հետ, իհարկե ամուսնությունից հետո, որպեսզի խուսափես ավելորդ անախորժություններից :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Նախ ասեմ, որ շատ եմ ուրախանում, երբ աղջիկներն են կողմնակից լինում բարոյական նորմերի պահպանմանն. ուրախանում եմ, որովհետև հույսս է մեծանում, որ ամեն բան դեռ կորցված չէ, եթե կան նման աղջիկներ - ՈՒրախ եմ, որ դուք կաք...  :Love:   (սրտիս ջերմ զգացումով եմ գրում այս տողերը...) :Love:  Ապրեք, ձեզ սիրող ամուսիններից շատ զավակներ ունեցեք, որ ձեզ նման հրաշքներ աշխարհում շատ լինեն...  :Love:  


> CactuSoul-ի խոսքից - Հարգելի ihusik, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ասածս «ազատ ու սեփական կրքերի գերի» արտահայտությունը մեջբերված է Ձեր իսկ խոսքերից


 ահա այն տեղն, որտեղից ըստ Ձեզ մեջբերում եք կատարել իմ խոսքն՝ աղավաղելով կամ սխալ ըմբռնելով ասածիս իմաստն - 


> ihusik-ի խոսքն - Ազատ կոչվող բայց կրքին, բնազդին ու սոսկ կենդանական ցանկությունները բավարարող հասարակություններում Սերն դառնում է սեռական ներդաշնակ հարաբերություն զուգակցվող անվերջ զուգընկերների փոփոխությամբ, իսկ ընտանիքը դառնում երկու եսամոլների (էգոիստների) շահամոլական մի ձեռնարկ:


 "Ազատ կոչվող" - կարծում էի, որ հասկանալի է, որ այստեղ խոսքը (չակերտավոր) <<ազատության>> մասին է (այսպես կոչված ազատության), քանզի հետո նշում եմ այն արատավոր երևույթները, որոնք առաջանում են, թե՞ դրանք Ձեզ համար դրական ու ընդունելի են, ուստի ոչ մի վատ բան չեք նկատել ու "Ազատ կոչվող" արտահայտությունն էլ ընկալել եք որպես իրոք "ազատ": 


> CactuSoul-ի խոսքից - Հասարակական կարծիքից կամ ցանկացած այլ երևույթից կամ մարդուց կախվածություն ունենալու (կամ ինչպես այս թեմայում արդեն ընդունված է ասել դրանց «գերի» լինելու) դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ, սակայն երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է սեփական անձիդ… սկսում եմ չհասկանալ: ...Ախր չէ՞ որ մեր ցանկություններն էլ մեր էության մի մասն են: Դրանք մեզ չեն կարող «գերի» դարձնել, քանի որ դրանք մեր մասնիկն են: Եթե ինքներս մեզնից էլ պիտի «ազատվենք»… Հետաքրքիր է՝ իսկ *«մարդկային էակի համար կրքերին տրվելը» ինչո՞վ է խախտում «Տիեզերական Օրենքը»*: Խնդրում եմ հարցիս շատ լուրջ վերաբերվել: Գուցե այն շատ միամիտ թվա... 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Մեջբերում ihusik-ի խոսքից. ....եթե մարդ գիտակցաբար ընտրում է կրքերի գերին լինելու ճանապարհը, ապա դա մարդկային էակի համար Բնության կողմից իրեն համար նախատեսված Օրենքի խախտում է և անբնական, քանզի դա հետընթաց է դեպի մի փուլի, որը մարդ էակը վաղուց անցած պետք է լիներ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


 Շատ հաճելի անձնավորություն ես CactuSoul, ուղղակի տարբեր ուղղություններով ենք նայում ու տարբեր բաներ տեսնում, ու այնքան կիրթ ես, որ հաճելի է նաև քեզ հետ զրուցել՝ նույնիսկ արտահայտելով իմ լիովին անհամաձայն լինելը քո տեսանկյան հետ: Ասեմ, որ այն հարցն, որ քեզ շատ հետաքրքրել էր ու խնդրել էիր, որ դրան շատ լուրջ վերաբերվեմ, հենց դրա պատասխանը կար նախորդ գրածիս մեջ - 


> Մեջբերում ihusik-ի խոսքից. * Նախ ասեմ որ, մարդկային էակն, իր գիտակցության զարգացվածության մակարդակով գտնվում է կենդանու և Աստվածայինի միջև (կենդանի-մարդ-Աստված կամ մարմին-հոգի-Ոգի) և հիշեցնեմ նաև այստեղ, որ մարդն ունի Ազատ Կամք ընտրություն կատարելու (ինչը շատ են սիրում կրկնել մարդիկ, բայց "Ազատությունը՝ գիտակցված անհրաժեշտությունն է"), հետևաբար եթե մարդ գիտակցաբար ընտրում է կրքերի գերին լինելու ճանապարհը, ապա դա մարդկային էակի համար Բնության կողմից իրեն համար նախատեսված Օրենքի խախտում է և անբնական, քանզի դա հետընթաց է դեպի մի փուլի, որը մարդ էակը վաղուց անցած պետք է լիներ...*


 Եթե շատ խորը քննարկենք հարցդ, ապա մի քանի էջ պետք է գրեմ այստեղ, քանի որ անմիջականորեն կապ ունի մարդու առաջացման ու զարգացման (այդ ոլորտի մասին նախնական գիտելիքներ չունեցող մարդու համար) դժվար ըմբռնելի հարցերի հետ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նշեմ իմ պատկերացմամբ էվոլուցիայի այն սանդղակն ու նրանում մարդու տեղն ու կտեսնես թե զարգանալու և էվոլուցիայից ետ չընկնելու համար որ ուղղությամբ պետք է գնալ և բնական է, որ կըմբռնես այս ամենից, որ եթե մարդ փորձում է էվոլուցիային հակադրվել և իրեն անհամապատասխան օրենքներով ապրել (օրինակ եթե մարդ է, բայց կենդանական բնազդով ապրի), ապա Բնությունը պատժում է նրան, որ ետ վերադառնա դեպի ճիշտ ուղին, այլապես մի քանի տարի նույն դասարանում մնալուց հետո (Բնության Օրենքները չիմանալով ու չկատարելով) դպրոցից լռիվ դուրս կհանեն որպես մտավոր հետամնացի ու կտանեն համապատասխան դպրոց (խոսքս տեսական դարձնելու համար եմ այդպես գրում): 
*Էվոլուցիայի սանդղակը. ապառ - բույս - կենդանի - մարդ - Ոգի - Աստված* :Blush:  
Հ.Գ. - Իմիջիայլոց արդեն հայ տղեքը ջոկել են, թե ինչի՞ է մեկին բույս անվանելն ավելի վիրավորական, քան կենդանի :LOL:

----------


## Psy

> օֆֆֆ.. չեմ հասկանում մեկա


Խնդիրը հենց նրանում է, որ չես հասկանում, բայց դրա գիտակցումը արդեն գործի կեսն է:

----------


## otar

> Ո՞ւր էր մեզ ըտենց բախտ՝ ազատված լիներ …
> Կարող ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել . դեռ չի ազատվել: Ու որ էսպես շարունակվի, երբեք էլ չի ազատվի …


ինչ լավն ես բայց դու...
չեմ սիրում քննադատել, բայց էս էն դարը չի որ աղջկան ՉՈւԶԵՆ մենակ նրա համար որ ինքը կույս չի  :Smile:  
մարդ կա հոգով կույս ա իսկ նենց չե... կարևորը հոգու կուսությունն ա  :Smile:  ինչը ես համարում եմ ազնվությունն ու բարությունը  :Smile:    ու ինձ արդեն մեկա աղջիկը կույս ա թե չե...  եդ իրա կյանքն ա ճիշտա եթե էդ աղջիկը լիներ իմ մտերիմ ըՆկերուհին կամ ինձ հարազատ մի մարդ ես իրան խորհուրդ կտայի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերից զերծ մնալ  :Smile:  չէ որ մենք ապրում ենք մի քաղաքում որի պատերը բոլոր կողմերից պարփակում են բնակիչների մտածելակերպը, ոնց պիտի այդ աղջիկն ապրի... էէէե~ էդ սաղ գլխացավանքից խուսափելու համար .... ես իրան խորհուրդ կտայի դա  :Smile:  չնայած ինքս էդ "կարմիր խնձոր,  արյունոտ պՌոստին" տարբերակին կտրականապես դեմ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Փաստորեն մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սեփական կյանք չունի՞:


Մարդը,  շատ  քիչ  է  իր  կյանքի'  գլխաոր  դերում  խաղում:  


Ես  դեմ  եմ  նախաամուսնական  սեռական  հարաբերություններին, ու  ինձ  թվումա  ամեն  իրան  հարգող  տղա  չի  պսակվի  մի  ախջկա  հետ, ում  համար  ինքը  առաջինը  չի  եղել, իսկ  ով  ասումա  իմ  համար  միեվնույննա,  ասեմ  որ  ցոգոլի  ծար  չի  լինում,  վերջում  բոլորն  ել  հասունանում  են,  մարդ  կա  20-իցա  հասունանում  գաղափարապես,  մարդել  կա  30-ից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարդը,  շատ  քիչ  է  իր  կյանքի'  գլխաոր  դերում  խաղում:  
> 
> 
> Ես  դեմ  եմ  նախաամուսնական  սեռական  հարաբերություններին, ու  ինձ  թվումա  ամեն  իրան  հարգող  տղա  չի  պսակվի  մի  ախջկա  հետ, ում  համար  ինքը  առաջինը  չի  եղել,


Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ես էլ եմ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, բայց ի՛նքս չէի հարգի, ավելին՝ կարհամարհեի այն տղային, որը  կհրաժարվեր աղջկանից միայն այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս իրենից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունեցել ուրիշի հետ։ Բոլորովին այլ հարց է, եթե գիտես, որ դա նրա համար սովորական երևույթ է և ամուսնությունից հետո էլ կարող է շարունակվել ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի ու որտեղ պատահի։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ դա լրիվ ուրիշ բան։

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ, սաղ հեչ: Թող ների ինձ ihusikը, բայց հիմա նրա գրածներին չեմ անդրադառնալու, քանի որ գլխումս մի ուրիշ հարց ա առաջացել, որն ինձ հանգիստ չի տալիս…
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ա որոշվում՝ աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ:
Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով միայն կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը կամ էլ, ընդհակառակը, բացակայությունը դրա մասին ոչինչ ասել չեն կարող…
Առաջինի մասին այս թեմայում մի քիչ խոսվել է, իսկ երկրորդի մասին՝ ոչ… Ընդ որում առաջինի դեպքում էլ խոսվեց ընդամենը արհեստական ճանապարհով դրա վերականգնման մասին, իսկ ահա այն մասին, որ շատ հնարավոր է մինչ ամուսնությունը ունենալ սեռական հազար ու մի տեսակի այնպիսի հարաբերություններ, որոնք կուսաթաղանթը չեն վնասի… Նորություն չեմ ասում, չէ՞:
Կամ էլ հակառակը. հնարավոր է, որ աղջիկը հենց սկզբից՝ բնությունից զուրկ է եղել դրանից… Ավելին ասեմ. մի անգամ հեռուստացույցով մի բժշկից լսեցի, որ իգական սեռի մարդկանց ընդամենը… լավ չեմ հիշում :Sclerosis:  . կամ 40, կամ էլ 60 տոկոսն ունեն նորմալ կուսաթաղանթ: Նույնիսկ եթե ճիշտը 40 տոկոսն է, էլի շատ է: Էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող տարբեր իրավիճակներում հնարավոր է կորցնել կուսաթաղանթը…
Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ՝ ճշտենք՝ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում «կույս» բառի տակ. սեռական հարաբերություններ չունեցա՞ծ, թե՞ կուսաթաղանթ ունեցող…
 :Think:

----------

Մինա (20.06.2011)

----------


## ihusik

> Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ես էլ եմ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, բայց ի՛նքս չէի հարգի, ավելին՝ կարհամարհեի այն տղային, որը  կհրաժարվեր աղջկանից միայն այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս իրենից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունեցել ուրիշի հետ։ Բոլորովին այլ հարց է, եթե գիտես, որ դա նրա համար սովորական երևույթ է և ամուսնությունից հետո էլ կարող է շարունակվել ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի ու որտեղ պատահի։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ դա լրիվ ուրիշ բան։


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ ՈՒլուանա :Ok:  Կարծում եմ, սեռական հարաբերությունների հարցն արհեստականորեն շատ է ուռչացված հասարակության մեջ ու հիմա ասես այնպես է ստացվում, որ ընտանիքի ամենահիմնական բաղկացուցիչը ու նրա հաջողության գրավականը դա բավարար ու ներդաշնակ սեռական կյանք ունենալն է զույգերի համար: Դե իհարկե, եթե ավելի գեղեցիկ ու վեհ բան չկա կապող զույգերի համար գոնե անկողինը (ժամանակավորապես) կարող է այդ կապող օղակն հանդիսանալ: Մի կարևոր հանգամանք ևս. *Զույգերի մոտ Սիրուց ծնված երեխաները բոլորովին այլ են լինում, քան զուտ սեռական հարաբերություններից ծնված երեխաները* և դա ունի իր խոր հիմքերը, պատճառները: "Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ" հարցը քննարկելիս պետք է քննարկել նաև, թե ո՞րն է առավել նախընտրելի տարբերակը -* իմ կարծիքով ամենանախընտրելի տարբերակը դա այն է, որ երկու սեռերն էլ ունենան համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ու երկուսն էլ իրար համար առաջինը լինեն ու միակը*... բայց, կյանքը շատ ավելի բարդ է ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քննադատելու, պախարակելու ու ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրելու մեկ ուրիշի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն(ներ) է ունեցել զույգերից մեկն կամ երկուսն էլ (չմոռանանք Աստվածաշնչից Մարիամ Մագթաղենացու օրինակն ու Հիսուսի վերաբերմունքը նրա հանդեպ, որն ասեց, որ ներում է նրան, բայց նա պետք է գնա ու էլ նույն սխալը չկրկնի): Օրինակ բռնաբարության դեպքերն, դեպքեր երբ ճակատագրի բերումով զույգերից մեկն կամ երկուսն էլ մինչ իրենց իսկական կեսին գտնելը ճակատագրի բերումով հանդիպել էին մեկին ու ամուսնացել նրա հետ ու հետո բաժանվել տարբեր պատճառներով - նման դեպքերը բոլորովին կապ չունեն նրանց հետ, ովքեր կարծում են, որ պետք է տրվել կրքերին ու ունենալով ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն ազատ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ. փորձն ցույց է տալիս, որ այդպես մտածող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը չի դադարեցնում իր սեռական ազատ կյանք վարելը այլ զուգընկերների հետ նույնիսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո, բայց այս անգամ ավելի ծածուկ ու թաքուն: 
Սիրեցե՜ք, հրա՜շք է Սերը, հավատացեք...

----------


## electrical_storm

> Լավ, սաղ հեչ: Թող ների ինձ ihusikը, բայց հիմա նրա գրածներին չեմ անդրադառնալու, քանի որ գլխումս մի ուրիշ հարց ա առաջացել, որն ինձ հանգիստ չի տալիս…
> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ա որոշվում՝ աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ:
> Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով միայն կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը կամ էլ, ընդհակառակը, բացակայությունը դրա մասին ոչինչ ասել չեն կարող…
> Առաջինի մասին այս թեմայում մի քիչ խոսվել է, իսկ երկրորդի մասին՝ ոչ… Ընդ որում առաջինի դեպքում էլ խոսվեց ընդամենը արհեստական ճանապարհով դրա վերականգնման մասին, իսկ ահա այն մասին, որ շատ հնարավոր է մինչ ամուսնությունը ունենալ սեռական հազար ու մի տեսակի այնպիսի հարաբերություններ, որոնք կուսաթաղանթը չեն վնասի… Նորություն չեմ ասում, չէ՞:
> Կամ էլ հակառակը. հնարավոր է, որ աղջիկը հենց սկզբից՝ բնությունից զուրկ է եղել դրանից… Ավելին ասեմ. մի անգամ հեռուստացույցով մի բժշկից լսեցի, որ իգական սեռի մարդկանց ընդամենը… լավ չեմ հիշում . կամ 40, կամ էլ 60 տոկոսն ունեն նորմալ կուսաթաղանթ: Նույնիսկ եթե ճիշտը 40 տոկոսն է, էլի շատ է: Էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող տարբեր իրավիճակներում հնարավոր է կորցնել կուսաթաղանթը…
> Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ՝ ճշտենք՝ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում «կույս» բառի տակ. սեռական հարաբերություններ չունեցա՞ծ, թե՞ կուսաթաղանթ ունեցող…


Նա շատ խելացի բաներա ասում...  դե մեր մոտ իմ կարծիքով մենակ էտ հասարակության կարծիքին տուրք տալնա ու վերջ... անգրագետ ու անմակարդակ շաաատ մարդիկ կան, որ բանից էլ գաղափար չունեն.... ու էնքանա լինում, որ իրոք պոռնիկ աղջիկներ շատ հեշտ խաբում են ընենց լ;ավ էլ ընկած-հելած տղեքի...




> CactuSoul-ի խոսքերից
> Ո՞ւր էր մեզ ըտենց բախտ՝ ազատված լիներ …
> Կարող ես հանգիստ շունչ քաշել . դեռ չի ազատվել: Ու որ էսպես շարունակվի, երբեք էլ չի ազատվի …
> 			
> 		
> 
> ինչ լավն ես բայց դու...
> չեմ սիրում քննադատել, բայց էս էն դարը չի որ աղջկան ՉՈւԶԵՆ մենակ նրա համար որ ինքը կույս չի  
> մարդ կա հոգով կույս ա իսկ նենց չե... կարևորը հոգու կուսությունն ա  ինչը ես համարում եմ ազնվությունն ու բարությունը  ու ինձ արդեն մեկա աղջիկը կույս ա թե չե... եդ իրա կյանքն ա ճիշտա եթե էդ աղջիկը լիներ իմ մտերիմ ըՆկերուհին կամ ինձ հարազատ մի մարդ ես իրան խորհուրդ կտայի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերից զերծ մնալ  չէ որ մենք ապրում ենք մի քաղաքում որի պատերը բոլոր կողմերից պարփակում են բնակիչների մտածելակերպը, ոնց պիտի այդ աղջիկն ապրի... էէէե~ էդ սաղ գլխացավանքից խուսափելու համար .... ես իրան խորհուրդ կտայի դա  չնայած ինքս էդ "կարմիր խնձոր, արյունոտ պՌոստին" տարբերակին կտրականապես դեմ եմ


սրանք էլ են շատ խելացի և ժամանակակից մտքեր... ապրե'ս....




> Ես դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, ու ինձ թվումա ամեն իրան հարգող տղա չի պսակվի մի ախջկա հետ, ում համար ինքը առաջինը չի եղել, իսկ ով ասումա իմ համար միեվնույննա, ասեմ որ ցոգոլի ծար չի լինում, վերջում բոլորն ել հասունանում են, մարդ կա 20-իցա հասունանում գաղափարապես, մարդել կա 30-ից:


Լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքի եմ... ոչ մի տղամարդկություն չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ, որ աղջկան չուզես միայն ոչ կույս լինելու համար... ու մի բան եմ նկատում հայերի մեջ.... ասենք շաբլոնով որոշ բաներ կան.. ու ասենք ոչ էդքան ճիշտ կամ տրամաբանական բաներ, ու դրանք չգիտես ինչու համարվում են տղամարդկություն....իսկ ասենք էդ շաբլոնից դուրս մի բանը արդեն տղամարդկություն չի համարվում..լոլ....
..իմ կարծիքով տղամարդկություն կլինի այն, որ հասկանաս, ըմբռնես էտ աղջկան ու, եթե սիրում ես, տենց բաների բանի տեղ չդնես ու թույլ չտաս, որ ուրիշներն էլ մի բան ասեն էտ առիթով:

----------


## otar

CactusSoul> 30% ի ծնե չունի կուսաթաղանթ  :Smile:  
եկեք չմոռանանք նաև աղջկա` անձնական կյանք ունենալու իրավունքի մասին  :Smile:  
դա ուղղակի անհեթեթ է խոսել միայն աղջկա համար, ինչի՞ չեմ սիրում եդ դիսկրիմինացիան... համ էլ եթե դեմ եք, ապա ինչո՞ւ տղամարդը պետք է  <<աշխարհ տեսած>> լինի:
Եվ վերջապես լավ... հասկացանք ընտանիքը տեղ է տալիս այդ ամենինչ հասարակության կարծիք մաքուր աղջիկ կարմիր խնձոր, տանձ ու մանդարին... բայց ախր ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆՆԵՐը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն. ինչի են իրանք եդ պռոստԻն կոչեցյալը զննում ամենայն ուշադրությամբ արաջին ամուսնական գիշերվանից հետո ինչի՞

----------


## electrical_storm

> ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆՆԵՐը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն. ինչի են իրանք եդ պռոստԻն կոչեցյալը զննում ամենայն ուշադրությամբ արաջին ամուսնական գիշերվանից հետո ինչի՞


..ո?նց..մի վայրկյան...,տենց բա?ն կա...հարևանները գալիս են պռոստի?ն են ստուգում:...
..через мой труп.... չեմ թողի տենց բան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ..ո?նց..մի վայրկյան...,տենց բա?ն կա...հարևանները գալիս են պռոստի?ն են ստուգում:...
> ..через мой труп.... չեմ թողի տենց բան:


Հա, բա ո՞նց, բա մի հատ չպարզե՞ն, թե ինչ կարգի աղջիկ է գալիս իրենց հարևան դառնալու։ Բա չիմանա՞ն՝ թողնում են թե չէ։  :LOL:   :Bad:  Ցավալի է, բայց մեր ժողվրդի զգալի մասն այսօր ապրում ու շնչում է հարևանների թելադրանքով...  :Think:  

Ի դեպ, հատուկ կարմիր խնձորի մասին առանձին թեմա ունենք ակումբում, որն առանձնացվել է հիմնականում «Անիմաստ ու անցանկալի սովորույթներ ու ավանդույթներ» թեմայից, աստիճանաբար հումորային երանգ է ստացել ու այդ պատճառով վերանվանվել «Կարմիր խնձորիկի»։  :LOL:  Կարդացեք, ահագին կզվարճանաք։

----------


## ihusik

Պռոստինից ուզում եմ Ձեր ուշադրությունը շեղեմ մաքրության վրա՝ գրված Պարույր Սևակի կողմից, որն առնչություն ունի այս թեմայի հետ.
*Պարույր Սեվակ
ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻՆ ՄԱՔՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է ՊԵՏՔ* 
Աշխարհին, այո՛, մաքրությո¯ւն է պետք՝
Ա՛յն հերոսների տխրունակ տեսքով,
Որոնք մեռնում են … անգործությունից…
*Նաև ա՛յն կանանց, որոնք մինչև մահ
Ճանաչում են լոկ մե՛կ տղամարդու …*
Եվ կերպարանքով ա՛յն տղամարդկանց,
Որոնք քայլում են գլխահակ թեպետ
Ու միայն իրենց ոտքի տակ նայում,
Բայց իրենց միտքը, անկախ իրենցից,
Իրենց լքելով՝
Թռչում է վերև,....
...   ...   ...
...Աշխարհին … մանկա¯ն մաքրություն է պետք,
Եվ հենց ա՛յն մանկան,
Որին ամեն օր աշխարհ են բերում
Նաև աշխարհի … անմաքուրները,
Մինչևիսկ նրա՛նք՝ անմաքուրնե¯րը,
Քանզի … աշխարհին մաքրությո¯ւն է պետք …

----------


## Սելավի

> Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ես էլ եմ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, բայց ի՛նքս չէի հարգի, ավելին՝ կարհամարհեի այն տղային, որը  կհրաժարվեր աղջկանից միայն այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս իրենից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունեցել ուրիշի հետ։ Բոլորովին այլ հարց է, եթե գիտես, որ դա նրա համար սովորական երևույթ է և ամուսնությունից հետո էլ կարող է շարունակվել ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի ու որտեղ պատահի։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ դա լրիվ ուրիշ բան։


Սիրելի  հայրենակից  եթե  կարող  ես  ուրիշ  ծանրակշիռ  փաստարկ  բեր,  բացի  իմ  նշածից  որը  կխոչնդոտեր    տղային    ամուսնանալ  աղջկա  հետ,  որովհետև  դու  նշում  ես   կարհամարեի  այն  տղային,  որը  միայն  այդ  պատճառով  կհրաժարվեր  աղջկանից, նշանակումա  դրանից  ավելի  մեծ   պատճառ  էլ  կա  չէ՞ : Մինչև  դու  ծանրակշիռ  փաստարկ  կփնտրես   քո  մտքերի   խորածուփ  անկյունից,  ես  մի  քանի  խոսքով  շարադրեմ  միտքս: Շատ  մարդիք  ազատ  միտք,  ազատ  խոսք,  ազատություն  չգիտես  ինչու  հասկանում  են  մենակ  սեքսի  կոնտեքստում,  ու  իրանց  ճարտար  լեզով  ուզում  են  միշտ  ցույց  տան  թե  դա  գեր  ժամանակակից  մտածելակերպա, իրանց  մտքերն  ել  կառուցելով  հելենիզմի  դարաշրջանում  մի  հատ  սրիկայի  ասած  բառերի  վրա,  որ  մթոմ  ապացուցեն'  տեսեք  կարգին  մեծ  մտածող  էր,  նաեք  ինչ  էր  ասում:   oրինակ  __  Բա  չեք  հիշում  Բադալի  Գվոն   ասում  էր  չտվող  չկա  լավ  ուզող  պտի  լինի, ու  տպավորություն  են  թողնում  թէ  իբր  իրանցից  լաաաավ   ուզել  են,  դե  քանի  որ  Բադալի  Գվոն էլ  քարե  դարում  մի  ինչ որ  խոհանոցային  խոսակցության  ժամանակ,  շատ  ինտիմ  մթնոլորտում,  լրիվ  ուրիշ  կոնտեքստով,  մեկին  կուտ  տալու  պահով, էտ  արտահայտությունը  արելա,  ուրեմ  մի  բան  գիտի,  հլը  կոխքինն  էլ   ԲԱՐԻ  նախանձով  նայումա  թէ  ով  կգա  իրանից  լաաաաավ  ուզի  որ  ինքնել  տա:  Սթափ  մտածեք  հաեր  ջան  ետի  գեր  ժամանակակից  երևալու  իմիտացիայա  մենակ,  ուրիշ  ոչինչ:  Աստվածայինից  էս  կյանքը  տվածա  մեզ  որ  ապրենք  արժանավաել,  ոչթե էս  կյանքը  չախենք  ու  անցնենք, որ  հետո  ել  կարանանք  պատասխան  տանք  մեր  հետևից  եկող  սերունդին: Մի  բան  ասեմ  են  գեր  ժամանակակից  մտածող  տղեքին,  աղջկա  սրտի  ու  մտքի  մեջ  միշտ  մնումա  իրան  արաջին  տիրողը,  ես  չեմ  կարա  հավատամ,  որ  աղջիկը  առանց  սիրելու  տրվի  ինչ որ  մեկին,  տղու  մոտ  հնարավորա,  բայց  աղջկա  մոտ  գրեթե  բացառվումա,  հիմա  ինչա  ստացվում, դու  ամուսնանում  ես  մի  աղջկա  հետ  որ  չգիտես  թե  ետ   գիրքը  քանի  անգամ  են  կարդացել,  թէ  ետ  խաչբառը  քանի  հոգի  են  լուծել  ու  վերլուծել,  քանի  անգամ  են  տողադարց  արել,  ու  ինքն  էլ  միշտ,  իր  սրտի  մեջ  պահումա  իր  առաջի  ասպետին, մի  որոշ  տարի  անց,  ետ  արդեն  կինտ'  մոտենումա  քեզ  ու  խնդրումա  որ  իրա  ծնունդին  տռայնիկ  նվիրես,  դու  էլ  չես  կարա  քո  համոզմունքներին  դեմ  գնաս  որովհետև  քո  համար  միեվնույններ  թէ  ետ  աղջիկը  կույս  էր  թէ  չէ,  իմացի  որ  աղջկը  ինչքան  էլ  ասի  ես  քո  համար  գժվում  եմ  դու  իմ  միակնես  արդեն, սրտի  ինչ որ  անկյունում  հիշումա  առաջի  տղուն  ու  միշտ  ել  համեմատումա  քեզ  նրա  հետ: Աղջիկներ  ջան  ասում  եք  դա  հանրության  գործը չի  թէ  դուք  ինչ  եք  անում,  հիմա  վերլուծենք  տենանք  գործնա  թէ  չէ, հենց  սկզբից  ասեմ  որ  տղաներին  50% -ով  էլ  սեքսի  կարիքնա ստիպում    որ  ամուսնանում  են,  իսկ  եթե  տղեն  մինչև  ամուսնանալը  ապրումա  ինտիմ  կյանքով  ետ  50%-ը  արդեն  իչիքա  դառնում  ու  արդեն  սկսումա  էլ  չմտածել  ամուսնանալու  մասին: Ահա  թե  մեր  գեր  ժամանակակից  կոչված  աղջիկները  ինչպես  են  ազդում  ամուսնությունների  վրա,  որ  հայաստանում  ամուսնությունների  տոկոսը  իջելա  ետի  փաստա,  դա  նշանակումա  որ  տղաների  մեծ  մասը  ինտմ  կյանքովա  ապրում,  թե  չէ  պատճառը  դնում  ենք  ֆինանսի  վրա,  ճիշտա  դա  ել  իր  ազդեցությունը  ունի,  բայց  շատ  քիչ,  հիմա  վոնց  քեզանով  չհետաքրքրվի  հանրությունը,  երբ  որ  շատ  ծնողներ  մտածում  են  իրենց  աղջիկների  մասին,  որոնք  շատ  համեստ  խելացի  ձևով  նստած  իրանց  ասպետին  են  սպասում,  բոլորի  ծնողներն  ել  գիտակցում  են  դա,  հետևաբար  իրանց  հետաքրքրվելով  ինչ որ  տեղ  սթափ  են  պահում  գեր ջամանակակիցներին   հանրային  կարծիք  ձևավորելով:  Խոսքս  ուղում  եմ  են  հայուհիներին  ովքեր  գիտակցելով  չեն  տրվում  տղաներին  մինչև   ամուսնանալը  ՁԵՐ  ՑԱՎը  ՏԱՆԵՄ  ԵՍ,  ԴՈւՔ  ԵՍ  ԱԶԳԻ  ՍԵՐՈւՑՔը  ՊԻՏԻ  ԼԻՆԵՔ : ԲԱԽՏը  ԿՈւՅՐ  ՉԻ,  ՆԱ  ԼԱՎ  ԷԼ  ՏԵՆՈւՄԱ  ՈւՄ  ՄՈՏԱ  ԳՆՈւՄ

ԽՈՍՔը  ՉԻ'    ԴԺԲԱԽՏՈւԹՅՈւՆՆԱ  ՀԻՄԱՐԻ  ՈւՍՈւՑԻՉը:   ԴԵՄՈԿՐԻՏ :Wink:

----------


## Psy

> Սիրելի հայրենակից եթե կարող ես ուրիշ ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ բեր, բացի իմ նշածից որը կխոչնդոտեր տղային ամուսնանալ աղջկա հետ, որովհետև դու նշում ես կարհամարեի այն տղային, որը միայն այդ պատճառով կհրաժարվեր աղջկանից, նշանակումա դրանից ավելի մեծ պատճառ էլ կա չէ՞ : Մինչև դու ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ կփնտրես քո մտքերի խորածուփ անկյունից, ես մի քանի խոսքով շարադրեմ միտքս: Շատ մարդիք ազատ միտք, ազատ խոսք, ազատություն չգիտես ինչու հասկանում են մենակ սեքսի կոնտեքստում, ու իրանց ճարտար լեզով ուզում են միշտ ցույց տան թե դա գեր ժամանակակից մտածելակերպա, իրանց մտքերն ել կառուցելով հելենիզմի դարաշրջանում մի հատ սրիկայի ասած բառերի վրա, որ մթոմ ապացուցեն' տեսեք կարգին մեծ մտածող էր, նաեք ինչ էր ասում: oրինակ __ Բա չեք հիշում Բադալի Գվոն ասում էր չտվող չկա լավ ուզող պտի լինի, ու տպավորություն են թողնում թէ իբր իրանցից լաաաավ ուզել են, դե քանի որ Բադալի Գվոն էլ քարե դարում մի ինչ որ խոհանոցային խոսակցության ժամանակ, շատ ինտիմ մթնոլորտում, լրիվ ուրիշ կոնտեքստով, մեկին կուտ տալու պահով, էտ արտահայտությունը արելա, ուրեմ մի բան գիտի, հլը կոխքինն էլ ԲԱՐԻ նախանձով նայումա թէ ով կգա իրանից լաաաաավ ուզի որ ինքնել տա: Սթափ մտածեք հաեր ջան ետի գեր ժամանակակից երևալու իմիտացիայա մենակ, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Աստվածայինից էս կյանքը տվածա մեզ որ ապրենք արժանավաել, ոչթե էս կյանքը չախենք ու անցնենք, որ հետո ել կարանանք պատասխան տանք մեր հետևից եկող սերունդին: Մի բան ասեմ են գեր ժամանակակից մտածող տղեքին, աղջկա սրտի ու մտքի մեջ միշտ մնումա իրան արաջին տիրողը, ես չեմ կարա հավատամ, որ աղջիկը առանց սիրելու տրվի ինչ որ մեկին, տղու մոտ հնարավորա, բայց աղջկա մոտ գրեթե բացառվումա, հիմա ինչա ստացվում, դու ամուսնանում ես մի աղջկա հետ որ չգիտես թե ետ գիրքը քանի անգամ են կարդացել, թէ ետ խաչբառը քանի հոգի են լուծել ու վերլուծել, քանի անգամ են տողադարց արել, ու ինքն էլ միշտ, իր սրտի մեջ պահումա իր առաջի ասպետին, մի որոշ տարի անց, ետ արդեն կինտ' մոտենումա քեզ ու խնդրումա որ իրա ծնունդին տռայնիկ նվիրես, դու էլ չես կարա քո համոզմունքներին դեմ գնաս որովհետև քո համար միեվնույններ թէ ետ աղջիկը կույս էր թէ չէ, իմացի որ աղջկը ինչքան էլ ասի ես քո համար գժվում եմ դու իմ միակնես արդեն, սրտի ինչ որ անկյունում հիշումա առաջի տղուն ու միշտ ել համեմատումա քեզ նրա հետ: Աղջիկներ ջան ասում եք դա հանրության գործը չի թէ դուք ինչ եք անում, հիմա վերլուծենք տենանք գործնա թէ չէ, հենց սկզբից ասեմ որ տղաներին 50% -ով էլ սեքսի կարիքնա ստիպում որ ամուսնանում են, իսկ եթե տղեն մինչև ամուսնանալը ապրումա ինտիմ կյանքով ետ 50%-ը արդեն իչիքա դառնում ու արդեն սկսումա էլ չմտածել ամուսնանալու մասին: Ահա թե մեր գեր ժամանակակից կոչված աղջիկները ինչպես են ազդում ամուսնությունների վրա, որ հայաստանում ամուսնությունների տոկոսը իջելա ետի փաստա, դա նշանակումա որ տղաների մեծ մասը ինտմ կյանքովա ապրում, թե չէ պատճառը դնում ենք ֆինանսի վրա, ճիշտա դա ել իր ազդեցությունը ունի, բայց շատ քիչ, հիմա վոնց քեզանով չհետաքրքրվի հանրությունը, երբ որ շատ ծնողներ մտածում են իրենց աղջիկների մասին, որոնք շատ համեստ խելացի ձևով նստած իրանց ասպետին են սպասում, բոլորի ծնողներն ել գիտակցում են դա, հետևաբար իրանց հետաքրքրվելով ինչ որ տեղ սթափ են պահում գեր ջամանակակիցներին հանրային կարծիք ձևավորելով: Խոսքս ուղում եմ են հայուհիներին ովքեր գիտակցելով չեն տրվում տղաներին մինչև ամուսնանալը ՁԵՐ ՑԱՎը ՏԱՆԵՄ ԵՍ, ԴՈւՔ ԵՍ ԱԶԳԻ ՍԵՐՈւՑՔը ՊԻՏԻ ԼԻՆԵՔ : ԲԱԽՏը ԿՈւՅՐ ՉԻ, ՆԱ ԼԱՎ ԷԼ ՏԵՆՈւՄԱ ՈւՄ ՄՈՏԱ ԳՆՈւՄ


Սելավի ջան, ԿԵՑՑԵՍ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Վերջապես մի խելքը գլխին մարդ հայտնվեց

ԱՊՐԵՍ  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հետո ինչ որ մտածում ու համեմատումա, թո մտածի ու ինչքան ուզումա համեմատի, միևնույնա եթե սեր կա էտ համեմատությունը հաստատ ամուսնու օգտին կլինի, իսկ ետե չէ ուրիշներինել կարա գտնի ու ամուսնու հետ համեմատի ի վնաս ամուսնու, հետո մինչև ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերությունը ունի դրական կողմ և շատ մեծ, էսօրվա օրօվ լիքը զույգեր բաժանվում են հենց սեքսի պատճառով, քանի որ մինչև ամուսնանալը ոչ մի բան չեն արել ամուսնանալուց հետո անում են ու լավ չի ստացվում ու շարունակումա լավ չլինել, տենց զույգը արդեն դատապարտվածա բաժանման:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  եթե  կարող  ես  ուրիշ  ծանրակշիռ  փաստարկ  բեր,  բացի  իմ  նշածից  որը  կխոչնդոտեր    տղային    ամուսնանալ  աղջկա  հետ,  որովհետև  դու  նշում  ես   կարհամարեի  այն  տղային,  որը  միայն  այդ  պատճառով  կհրաժարվեր  աղջկանից, նշանակումա  դրանից  ավելի  մեծ   պատճառ  էլ  կա  չէ՞:


Հարգելի Սելավի, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով, եթե տղան սիրում է ինչ-որ աղջկա, ապա նրա համար աղջկա՝ կույս չլինելն ընդհանրապես պիտի պատճառ չլինի։ Ոչ թե որովհետև դա նորմալ կամ դրական երևույթ եմ համարում, այլ ուղղակի ես այսպես եմ մտածում. բոլոր մարդիկ էլ կյանքում սխալներ գործում են, մեկը մի քիչ շատ, մյուսն ավելի քիչ, մեկը այսինչ տեսակի սխալ է գործում, մյուսը՝ մի ուրիշ։ Տվյալ դեպքում, եթե աղջիկը ինչ-որ ժամանակ սխալվել է՝ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալով ինչ-որ տղայի հետ, ապա դրա համար նրան այդքան խստորեն դատապարտելն ուղղակի փոքրոգություն եմ համարում տղայի կողմից։ Իսկ եթե դրա պատճառով տղան նրանից հրաժարվում է, ապա ես դրանից եզրակացնում եմ, որ այդ տղան նրան պարզապես չէր սիրում։ Ինձ համար դա մոտավորապես նույն բանն է, ինչ եթե տղան իմանար, որ աղջիկը  ինչ-որ ժամանակ սուտ է խոսել, և դրա համար հրաժարվեր նրանից։ Ինձ համար էլ, օրինակ, սուտ խոսելն է շատ լուրջ թերություն, և եթե մարդու համար սուտ խոսելը սովորական ու նորմալ երևույթ է, ես դժվար թե ցանկություն ունենամ այդպիսի մարդու հետ կյանքս կապել։ Բայց եթե իմանամ, որ կյանքում չգիտեմ քանի անգամ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ստել է, դրա պատճառով հաստատ չեմ հրաժարվի նրանից։  :Wink:  
Իսկ հրաժարվելու համար բազմաթիվ լուրջ պատճառներ կան, որոնք տարբեր մարդկանց համար տարբեր կարող են լինել, թվեմ դրանիցից մի քանիսը. ստախոսություն, անազնվություն, չարություն, թեթևամտություն, անհամեստություն, անկրթություն, խառնակչություն և այլն, նայած, թե ում համար որ հատկանիշներն են առաջնային։ 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ. եթե ես կույս լինեմ, բայց իմանամ, որ տվյալ տղան ինձնից կհրաժարվեր, եթե ես կույս չլինեի, ապա ես, կույս լինելով հանդերձ, ինքս կհրաժարվեմ այդ տղայից, որովհետև դա կնշանակի, որ նա ինձ չի սիրում, եթե կույս չլինելը նրա համար ի չիք է դարձնում իմ բոլոր արժանիքները...



> Մինչև  դու  ծանրակշիռ  փաստարկ  կփնտրես   քո  մտքերի   խորածուփ  անկյունից,  ես  մի  քանի  խոսքով  շարադրեմ  միտքս: Շատ  մարդիք  ազատ  միտք,  ազատ  խոսք,  ազատություն  չգիտես  ինչու  հասկանում  են  մենակ  սեքսի  կոնտեքստում,  ու  իրանց  ճարտար  լեզով  ուզում  են  միշտ  ցույց  տան  թե  դա  գեր  ժամանակակից  մտածելակերպա, իրանց  մտքերն  ել  կառուցելով  հելենիզմի  դարաշրջանում  մի  հատ  սրիկայի  ասած  բառերի  վրա,  որ  մթոմ  ապացուցեն'  տեսեք  կարգին  մեծ  մտածող  էր,  նաեք  ինչ  էր  ասում:


Երբեք չեմ փորձել գերժամանակակից երևալ։ Եթե մի բան ինձ համար ընդունելի կամ անընդունելի է, ապա դրա հիմքում ընկած են այն բարոյական սկզբունքները, որոնք ես ինքս եմ ինձ համար որդեգրել կյանքի ընթացքում՝ օգտվելով տարբեր ժամանակների՝ ինձ համար իմաստուն ու արժեքավոր մարդկանց խրատներից։ Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, բարոյական սկզբունքներն այնքան կայուն են, որ ենթակա չեն ժամանակի փոփոխություններին, այնպես որ գերժամանակակից ու հետամնաց բառերը անձամբ իմ մտածելակերպի ձևավորման հարցում ոչ մի դեր չունեն և չեն կարող ունենալ։ Բազմաթիվ գերժամանակակից գաղափարներ ու տեսակետներ կան, որոնք ինձ համար միանգամայն մերժելի են։ Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև ավանդական գաղափարներին։ 



> Մի  բան  ասեմ  են  գեր  ժամանակակից  մտածող  տղեքին,  աղջկա  սրտի  ու  մտքի  մեջ  միշտ  մնումա  իրան  արաջին  տիրողը,  ես  չեմ  կարա  հավատամ,  որ  աղջիկը  առանց  սիրելու  տրվի  ինչ որ  մեկին,  տղու  մոտ  հնարավորա,  բայց  աղջկա  մոտ  գրեթե  բացառվումա ...


Այս հարցում մասամբ համաձայն եմ. այսինքն՝ որ եթե աղջիկը, ինչ-որ մեկին սիրելով, սեռական հարաբերություն է ունեցել նրա հետ, իսկ հետո բաժանվել են կամ չեն ամուսնացել, ապա դա հաստատ շատ խոր ազդեցություն կունենա նրա հոգեկանի, ինչպես նաև հետագա կյանքի վրա, ինչը, անկասկած, բացասական երևույթ է։ Ի դեպ, իմ՝ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ լինելու պատճառներից մեկը  հենց դա է։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չի կարելի միանշանակ պնդել, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկի հետ արդեն ունեցել է այդպիսի հարաբերություններ, ուրեմն այլևս հնարավոր չէ, որ մեկ ուրիշին սիրի ու նվիրվի։ Պետք չէ այդքան կատեգորիկ մոտենալ հարցին։ Իրականում շատ քչերն են միասեր լինում ու մինչև կյանքի վերջ ապրում ու շնչում իրենց առաջին սիրո մասին հիշողություններով, այնպես որ շատ լավ էլ հնարավոր է իսկական սեր ունենալ այդպիսի դեպքից հետո, իսկ դրա պատճառով սիրած էակից հրաժարվելը փոքրոգությունից բացի, նաև անմտություն է, իմ կարծիքով։ 



> ...իմացի  որ  աղջկը  ինչքան  էլ  ասի  ես  քո  համար  գժվում  եմ  դու  իմ  միակնես  արդեն, սրտի  ինչ որ  անկյունում  հիշումա  առաջի  տղուն  ու  միշտ  ել  համեմատումա  քեզ  նրա  հետ:


Բայց շատ հնարավոր է, որ իսկապես նրա միակը լինես։ Թեկուզ նա քեզնից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն է ունեցել ուրիշի հետ, բայց շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդ մարդը նա չէր, ով իրեն պետք էր, և հիմա դեմս քեզ նա գտել է իր միակին, իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ։ Միակը լինելը նրանով չի որոշվում՝ քեզնից առաջ ուրիշի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցել է թե ոչ։ Ուր էր թե այդքան հեշտ լիներ միակին գտնելը... Գիտես, երբ մարդիկ զգում են, որ իրար համար միակն են, նման հանգամանքներն արդեն չեն կարող նրանց համար խոչընդոտ լինել։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ. *եթե ես կույս լինեմ, բայց իմանամ, որ տվյալ տղան ինձնից կհրաժարվեր, եթե ես կույս չլինեի, ապա ես, կույս լինելով հանդերձ, ինքս կհրաժարվեմ այդ տղայից*, որովհետև դա կնշանակի, որ նա ինձ չի սիրում, եթե կույս չլինելը նրա համար ի չիք է դարձնում իմ բոլոր արժանիքները...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Երբեք չեմ փորձել գերժամանակակից երևալ*։ Եթե մի բան ինձ համար ընդունելի կամ անընդունելի է, ապա դրա հիմքում ընկած են այն բարոյական սկզբունքները, որոնք ես ինքս եմ ինձ համար որդեգրել կյանքի ընթացքում....բարոյական սկզբունքներն այնքան կայուն են, որ ենթակա չեն ժամանակի փոփոխություններին, այնպես որ _գերժամանակակից ու հետամնաց բառերը անձամբ իմ մտածելակերպի ձևավորման հարցում ոչ մի դեր չունեն և չեն կարող ունենալ_։ Բազմաթիվ գերժամանակակից գաղափարներ ու տեսակետներ կան, որոնք ինձ համար միանգամայն մերժելի են։ Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև ավանդական գաղափարներին։


Ուուու՜խխ :Good:  … Ուլուանա ՋԱՆ… թույլ կտաս, չէ՞ :Blush:  , որ ես էլ ստորագրեմ գրածներիդ տակ :Wink:  …

Չգիտեմ՝ վերևում արածս գրառումներից ով ինչ է հասկացել :Think:  , բայց ես հենց սա էի ուզում ասել: Ուլուանան, ինչպես միշտ, շատ ավելի հստակ ու հասկանալի ձևակերպում տվեց: Շնորհակալություն :Smile:   :Kiss:  :

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց 



> ....*եթե էդ աղջիկը լիներ իմ մտերիմ ըՆկերուհին կամ ինձ հարազատ մի մարդ ես իրան խորհուրդ կտայի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերից զերծ մնալ*  չէ որ մենք ապրում ենք մի քաղաքում որի պատերը բոլոր կողմերից պարփակում են բնակիչների մտածելակերպը....


 :Pardon:  Ես էլ, Արմ ջան, ես էլ :Huh:  …

Հ.Գ.



> ինչ լավն ես բայց դու...


Մեղղղսսի բոկու :Blush:  :
Դու էլ :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:  …

----------


## P.S.

Ավելի գավառամիտ քննարկում անհնար է պատկերացնել, այն էլ այս դարում: Ինչի մասին կարելի է խոսել. դա վաթսունականներին կամ շատ-շատ յոթանասունականներին էր էդ խնդիրը սոցիալական Երեւանում: Հիմա կա դեռ մարզերում: 

Բայց ապրելով մայրաքաղաքում, գլոբալիզացիայի դարում, որտեղ ժողովուրդները ու ազգերը մեկ կաթսայի մեջ բովվում են, խոսել ու էն էլ թեժ-թեժ քննարկել աղջկա կուսությունը: Էդ կուսությունը տասնհինգ րոպեում վերականգնում են: Դա այլեւս խնդիր չէ: 

Իրականում խնդիր է մտածողությունը: Իրականում պրոբլեմը էդ վաթսուն-յոթանասունականներին երեւան տեղափոխված գյուղացիների զավակներն ու թոռներն են, որ մինչեւ հիմա ապրում են իրենց գեղի կլուբի մտածողությամբ եւ հենց էդ քաղաքակրթությունն էլ կրում են: Ինչքան էլ ուզեն մոդայիկ հագնվեն: Չեն ինտեգրվում: 

Իրականում  "քաղաքի տղեն" ոչ թե կմտածի կույս աղջիկ առնելու մասին, այլ իրական կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու: Թե երբ է զբաղվելու սեքսով նրա հետ, իրա ու էդ աղջկա միջեւ առաջացած քիմիայից է կախված: 

Որովհետեւ էդ քաղաքի գեղցի տղերքը սեքսը դիտում  են որպես անանսական հաճույք, իսկ ամուսնանում են, դա անվճար եւ պարբերաբար ունենալու համար: Ու մեկ էլ ջահել պապա դառնալու: Չեն էլ մտածում, որ իրենց պապերը շուտ էին ամուսնանում, որ աշխատուժը ավելանա:

Իսկ "ազատ կյանքով" երեւանում ապրում են հիմնականում այն աղջկերքը, որոնք պոռնկությունը համարում են ժամանակակից կյանքի բաղկացուցիչ, որ "ամերիկանսկի պիրոգ" կամեդիան դիտում են որպես կինովավերագրություն ԱՄՆ-ի մասին: 

Ցավում եմ: Իսկապես եմ ցավում: Որ մի ամբողջ ու մի նոր սերունդ էլ դաստիարակվում է խորհրդային բերդ-գաղութային, գավառագեղջկական հոգեբանությամբ, մտահորիզոնով եւ արժեքներով: 

Էս թեմային համահունչ մեկ էլ օժիտն է...

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իրականում  "քաղաքի տղեն" ոչ թե կմտածի կույս աղջիկ առնելու մասին, այլ իրական կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու: Թե երբ է զբաղվելու սեքսով նրա հետ, իրա ու էդ աղջկա միջեւ առաջացած քիմիայից է կախված: 
> ....
> Որովհետեւ էդ քաղաքի գեղցի տղերքը սեքսը դիտում  են որպես անանսական հաճույք, իսկ ամուսնանում են, դա անվճար եւ պարբերաբար ունենալու համար: Ու մեկ էլ ջահել պապա դառնալու:
> ....
> Իսկ "ազատ կյանքով" երեւանում ապրում են հիմնականում այն աղջկերքը, որոնք պոռնկությունը համարում են ժամանակակից կյանքի բաղկացուցիչ, որ "ամերիկանսկի պիրոգ" կամեդիան դիտում են որպես կինովավերագրություն ԱՄՆ-ի մասին:
> ....
> Էս թեմային համահունչ մեկ էլ օժիտն է...


 :Clapping:  Եվս մի խելացի մարդ հայտնվեց այս քննարկման մեջ :Smile:  : Bravo!

----------


## electrical_storm

> Ավելի գավառամիտ քննարկում անհնար է պատկերացնել, այն էլ այս դարում: Ինչի մասին կարելի է խոսել. դա վաթսունականներին կամ շատ-շատ յոթանասունականներին էր էդ խնդիրը սոցիալական Երեւանում: Հիմա կա դեռ մարզերում: 
> 
> Բայց ապրելով մայրաքաղաքում, գլոբալիզացիայի դարում, որտեղ ժողովուրդները ու ազգերը մեկ կաթսայի մեջ բովվում են, խոսել ու էն էլ թեժ-թեժ քննարկել աղջկա կուսությունը: Էդ կուսությունը տասնհինգ րոպեում վերականգնում են: Դա այլեւս խնդիր չէ: 
> 
> Իրականում խնդիր է մտածողությունը: Իրականում պրոբլեմը էդ վաթսուն-յոթանասունականներին երեւան տեղափոխված գյուղացիների զավակներն ու թոռներն են, որ մինչեւ հիմա ապրում են իրենց գեղի կլուբի մտածողությամբ եւ հենց էդ քաղաքակրթությունն էլ կրում են: Ինչքան էլ ուզեն մոդայիկ հագնվեն: Չեն ինտեգրվում: 
> 
> Իրականում  "քաղաքի տղեն" ոչ թե կմտածի կույս աղջիկ առնելու մասին, այլ իրական կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու: Թե երբ է զբաղվելու սեքսով նրա հետ, իրա ու էդ աղջկա միջեւ առաջացած քիմիայից է կախված: 
> 
> Որովհետեւ էդ քաղաքի գեղցի տղերքը սեքսը դիտում  են որպես անանսական հաճույք, իսկ ամուսնանում են, դա անվճար եւ պարբերաբար ունենալու համար: Ու մեկ էլ ջահել պապա դառնալու: Չեն էլ մտածում, որ իրենց պապերը շուտ էին ամուսնանում, որ աշխատուժը ավելանա:
> ...


ՀԻԱՑԱ"Ծ  ԵՄ; ԲԱՐՁՐ ԵՎ ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾ ԾԱՓԱՀԱՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ:ԱՊՐԵՍ:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ մի փոքրիկ մանրամասնություն, աղջիկը իր առաջին անգամը հիշում է ամբողջ կյանքում և հենց այդ պատճառով ճիշտ է մինչև ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերություններ չունենալ, իսկ եթե ունեցավ ապա դա վատ է ոչ միայն աղջկա այլ նաև տղայի համար (եթե իհարկե աղջկը շատ շատերի հետ չի եղել), քանզի աղջիկը միշտ համեմատելու մինչ դա եղածը հիմիկվա հետ ու արդյունում այդ հարաբերությունները կարող են տուժել...

----------


## Philosopher

> Ավելի գավառամիտ քննարկում անհնար է պատկերացնել, այն էլ այս դարում: Ինչի մասին կարելի է խոսել. դա վաթսունականներին կամ շատ-շատ յոթանասունականներին էր էդ խնդիրը սոցիալական Երեւանում: Հիմա կա դեռ մարզերում: 
> 
> Բայց ապրելով մայրաքաղաքում, գլոբալիզացիայի դարում, որտեղ ժողովուրդները ու ազգերը մեկ կաթսայի մեջ բովվում են, խոսել ու էն էլ թեժ-թեժ քննարկել աղջկա կուսությունը: Էդ կուսությունը տասնհինգ րոպեում վերականգնում են: Դա այլեւս խնդիր չէ: 
> 
> Իրականում խնդիր է մտածողությունը: Իրականում պրոբլեմը էդ վաթսուն-յոթանասունականներին երեւան տեղափոխված գյուղացիների զավակներն ու թոռներն են, որ մինչեւ հիմա ապրում են իրենց գեղի կլուբի մտածողությամբ եւ հենց էդ քաղաքակրթությունն էլ կրում են: Ինչքան էլ ուզեն մոդայիկ հագնվեն: Չեն ինտեգրվում: 
> 
> Իրականում  "քաղաքի տղեն" ոչ թե կմտածի կույս աղջիկ առնելու մասին, այլ իրական կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու: Թե երբ է զբաղվելու սեքսով նրա հետ, իրա ու էդ աղջկա միջեւ առաջացած քիմիայից է կախված: 
> 
> Որովհետեւ էդ քաղաքի գեղցի տղերքը սեքսը դիտում  են որպես անանսական հաճույք, իսկ ամուսնանում են, դա անվճար եւ պարբերաբար ունենալու համար: Ու մեկ էլ ջահել պապա դառնալու: Չեն էլ մտածում, որ իրենց պապերը շուտ էին ամուսնանում, որ աշխատուժը ավելանա:
> ...


Ես երևի նույն բաները կասեի, եթե ընդհանրապես ցանկանայի այս մարգինալահոտ հարցի շուրջ բանավիճել: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ երևում է` այս հարցը լուրջ հակասություններ է առաջացնում և խորը վերլուծության կարիք ունի, ինչը ստիպում է ավելի լայն անդրադառնալ այդ խնդրին, բայց ոչ հիմա, այլ` քիչ անց: Հիման այսքանը:

----------


## ihusik

> P.S.-ի խոսքից - Բայց ապրելով մայրաքաղաքում, գլոբալիզացիայի դարում, որտեղ ժողովուրդները ու ազգերը մեկ կաթսայի մեջ բովվում են, խոսել ու էն էլ թեժ-թեժ քննարկել աղջկա կուսությունը: Էդ կուսությունը տասնհինգ րոպեում վերականգնում են: Դա այլեւս խնդիր չէ: *Իրականում խնդիր է մտածողությունը:*


 Շատ-շատ համաձայն եմ քո խոսքից մեջբերած վերջին մտքիդ հետ, որն ընդգծել եմ , *Իրականում խնդիր է մտածողությունը:* կեցցես :Hands Up:  բայց չես կոնկրետացնի ինչպիսի՞ մտածելակերպը: Օրինակ ես ապրելով եվրոպայում, իմ համար դա ակներև է ու  պրոբլեմը տեսնում եմ հենց եվրոպական սխալ մտածելակերպի մեջ՝ դաստիարակված ֆրոյդականների ու նրանց նման մտածելակերպ կրողների ազդեցությամբ, որոնք առաջին պլան են մղում սեռական բավարարվածության հարցը և այժմ ընտանիք որպես այդպիսի եվրոպայում չկա, այլ կա, ինչպես արդեն գրել էի, սեռապես իրար գոհացնող երկու իրարից անկախ ու անկապ մարդկանց կապ (միություն էլ եմ ափսոսում գրեմ), որոնցից ամեն մեկն ունի որոշակի շահ ու ամուսնանում են (եթե այդքան հիմար լինեն որ ամուսնանան իհարկե :Shok:  ) ոչ թե սիրով ընտանիք կազմելու ու երեխաներ ունենալու համար, այլ որ հաճելի ու շահավետ ժամանակ անցկացնեն իրար հետ, չնկնեն այստեղ-այնտեղ սեռական կարիքների համար նորանոր զուգընկեր գտնեն ու հազար ու մի տեսակ վարակներ ձեռք բերեն, որ երբ մեծանան կողքներին մեկը լինի (չնայած հազվադեպ է լինում), որ օգնի պետք եղած ժամանակ և շատ այլ էգոիստական նպատակներ...  սա ներկայացրեցի մի կողմն, մյուս կողմն հայ ավանդապաշտ հասարակությունն է, ուր կան հիանալի պահպանված բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք այսօր եվրոպայի ու ամերիկայի ֆինանսական անմիջական միջամտությամբ ու ձևական իրենց դեմոկրատիայի ներդրման շղարշի տակ հայերի մտածելակերպի մեջ ներ են դնում սեփական, մեր համար օտար, գաղափարներն ու բարոյական նորմերը: Խոսքս չի վերաբերում արտաքին դրսևորումներին, այլ հենց բուն մտածելակերպին, աշխարհայացքին: ՈՒ ոչ էլ կողմ եմ անիմաստ, անհեթեթ ու հետամնացության աստիճան նողկալի այնպիսի երևույթներից մեկին, ինչպիսին ամուսնության գիշերվա նորապսակների պռոստինի զննումը կամ այսպես կոչված "կարմիր խնձորի երևույթը" (կամ "գետնախնձորի երևույթն" եթե տեղ չի եղել քնելու ու զույգերն առաջին գիշերը գետնին են քնել :LOL:  ): ՈՒլուանայի ասածն էլ հենց դա էր (եթե սխալ կներկայացնեմ կխնդրեի ուղղեր ՈՒլուանան), որ նա կողմ չէ և՛ "կարմիր խնձորի երևույթին", և՛ որ իր սխալ մտածելակերպի ու աշխարհայացքի պատճառով (ինչը քարոզում է եվրոպան ու ամերիկան և որոնցում եղած բանիմաց ու ինտելիգենտ մի ստվար շերտ ուղղակի երազում է նորմալ ընտանիքներից կազմված հասարակության մասին, ինչն ունենք կամ ունեինք մենք) երիտասարդները վարում են անպատասխանատու ու շատ դեպքերում հայ մարդու ազգային կերպարի ու նրա կրոնի բարոյականությունից շատ հեռու կյանք, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կան այնպիսի դեպքեր (օրինակ բռնաբարության ու ամուսնալուծության կամ ամուսիններից մեկի մահվան դեպքերը), երբ չի կարելի դատապարտել այն մարդուն, որը նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն(ներ) է ունեցել (ոչ իրեն կամքով կամ կամովի) և հետևաբար մինչ ի մահ արժանի է "քարկոծման" ու պախարակման հասարակության կողմից և այլևս նման անձնավորությունն իրավունք չունի իր անձնական կյանքն ունենալ՝ ամուսնանալ իր սիրած էակի հետ, երջանիկ լինել իր ամուսնու հետ, զավակներ ունենալ: Ըստ էության այս թեմայի ամբողջ հարցն ու քննարկման նյութը սա է: Ինձ համար մաքուր կամ կույս աղջիկ հասկացություններն առաջին հերթին կապված են նրա բարոյական կերպարի, աշխարհայացքի կամ այլ կերպ ասած նրա մտածելակերպի հետ ու եթե այս նշած որակները ճիշտ հիմքերի վրա են, ապա և՛ ֆիզիոլոգիապես աղջիկը կույս կմնա (այստեղից բացառելով ի ծնե կուսաթաղանթ չունենալու, բռնաբարության ու ամուսնալուծության կամ ամուսիններից մեկի մահվան հետ կապված դեպքերը, որի համար, կրկնում եմ, չի կարելի պախարակել) մինչ կհանդիպի իր կյանքի կեսին կամ սիրած էակին, որի հետ կկազմի Սիրո վրա հիմնված օրինական ընտանիք:



> P.S.-ի խըսքից - Ցավում եմ: Իսկապես եմ ցավում: Որ մի ամբողջ ու մի նոր սերունդ էլ դաստիարակվում է խորհրդային բերդ-գաղութային, գավառագեղջկական հոգեբանությամբ, մտահորիզոնով եւ արժեքներով:


 այո, շատ համամիտ եմ և այսօր էլ նույն բանը կատարվում է բարոյականությունից անսահմանության վրա հեռու գտնվող եվրոպայի ու ամերիկայի ազդեցությամբ...

----------


## Սելավի

> Իսկ հրաժարվելու համար բազմաթիվ լուրջ պատճառներ կան, որոնք տարբեր մարդկանց համար տարբեր կարող են լինել, թվեմ դրանիցից մի քանիսը. ստախոսություն, անազնվություն, չարություն, թեթևամտություն, անհամեստություն, անկրթություն, խառնակչություն և այլն, նայած, թե ում համար որ հատկանիշներն են առաջնային։



Սիրելիս քո  թվարկած  բոլոր  բառերի  հանրագումարին մի  խոսքով  ասում  են  անբարոյական, այսինքն Բարոյական  Որենքներից  Զուրկ: 


Իսկ  սա  իմիջայլոց:  
Էս  գեր  ջամանակները  ներմուծվել  են  ամերիկաներից  ու  եվրոպաներից, մենք  հայերս  պատրաստ  չեինք  այս  չափաբաժնով  ազատություն  մարսելու,  նրանք  այս  ազատություն  կոչվածին  հասել  են  ետապ  առ  ետապ  100  տարիների  ընթացքում,   իսկ  մենք  ուզում  ենք  անցնենք  5-ը  տարում' հնարավոր  չի  կսայթակենք  ու  արդեն  ենք: Մի  բանել  ասեմ  10  տարի  ապռելով  0տար  երկրում  ես  ստեղ  առժեք  չեմ  տեսել  սրանք  չգիտեն  ինչ  բանա  իսկական ընտանիք, սրանք'  կին  ամուսին  մեկը  մյուսին  նասկի  են    համարում,  ասում  են  երբ  ուզենք  կփոխենք, հլը  մի  հատ  ել  զարմանում  են  թե  ինչպես  կարելիյա  կնոջ  հետ  ապրել  3  տարուց  ավել:  Լավ  չխորանամ  մենակ  մեր  գերերին  ասեմ,  որ  հիմա     գերժամանակակցի  չափանիշը  փոխվելա   հիմա  ձեր  իմացած  սեքսին  ստեղ  լայթ  են  ասում, հիմա  ուրիշ  պարամետրներով  են  չափում  տենան  գեր  ես  թե  գավառամիտ  մտածելակերպի,  այնպես  որ  հետ  չնգնեք  սիրելիներս,  սա  եղբայրաբար  հուշում  եմ,   բա  ամոթ  չի  նաեն  ասեն  ես  մեր  որոշ  հայ  բարեկամները չեն  հետևում  մոդային,  քթանջող  կախեք,  պորտանջող  կախեք  կրծքանջող, թևերի  տակի  մազերը  երկարացրեք, հա-հա  մի  զարմացեք,  շուտով  կհասնի,  ձեզել  կհասնի   մի  անհանգստացեք, ստեղ  2  տարի  առաջ  ծիլերը  երվում  էին  հիմա  մոդայա,  վաելեք  ես  արժեքները   ձեր  ցավը  տանեմ,  սխալը  նրանիցա  գալիս  որ  մենք  դարավոր  առժեքներ  ունեցող  ազգ  ենք,  իսկ  ամերիկան  երեգ  մեկ  եսոր  երկուս  դառավ  գեր  հզոր  ու  գերհզորումա  ձեզ,  դե  գեր  հզորվեք  ԱԶԳ: 

ԵթԵ  ԽԵԼՔը  ՁՐԻԵԼ  ԲԱԺԱՆԵՆ  ՄԻԵՎՆՈւՅՆՆԱ  ԴՈւ  ՔՈ  ՏԱՐԱՅՈՎ  ԵՍ  ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈւ:  Չինական  ասույթ

----------


## P.S.

Խորը թյուրիմացության մեջ ես, եթե կարծում ես, որ Ամերիկայով սիրահարված եմ կամ էլ կարծում եմ, որ ամերիկան պետք է դառնա իմ բարոյական եւ մարդկային արժեհամակարգի ներշնչանքը: 

Չէ, հավատա: Ոչ երեկվա երեխան եմ, ոչ էլ Ամերիկայից գրգռված չտես մարդ: Ու ընդհանրապես, Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան կուսության հետ կապ չունեն: Ես խոսում եմ իրական, ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ արժեքների մասին: Որ աղջկա կուսությունը մարդկային դժբախտության եւ այլասերության պատճառ չդառնա: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ամբողջ աշխարհում, այդ թվում Ամերիկայում եվ Եվրոպայում, հասարակության ամենակարեւոր օղակը ընտանիքն է: Ու զարգացած երկրների հիմնական պրոբլեմը ոչ թե նա է, որ ամուսինները ոնց ուզում ապրում են, այլ որ միայնակ ապրելուց չեն վախե նում: Իսկ այսօր մեզ ամուսնալուծությունից հենց դա է պահում: 

Պատկերացնում ես, Հայաստանում ամուսնալուծությունների քանակը որքան կլիներ, եթե կինն իմանար, որ իր երեխաները իր ուսին կարող է նորմալ ապրել: Հավատա, որ շատ կլիներ:

Ու ի սեր Աստծո, հերիք է մեր բոլոր տառախանքների ու մեղքերի համար ԱՄՆ-ին եվ  Եվրպոյաին մեղադրենք: Վաղուց արդեն հին ազգ են, ու եթե այսօր մի բան էն չի, ապա դա մեր մեղքով է: Իսկ Արեւմուտքը մեզանից շատ բան  չի ուզում: 

Իր նոր հարեւանն ենք, ընդլայնումից հետո, ասում է, ապե, եթե դեմ չես, կարող ա ժողովրդավար լինես: Այսինքն քաղաքակիրթ, այսինքն մարդու, բոլորի իրավունքները հարգող...

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրեթե ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ ihusikի վերջին գրառման հետ :Ok:  : Չեմ ուզում մեջբերել, քանի որ, իրոք, համաձայն եմ ամբողջ ասվածին: Միայն մի բան կար, որը չեմ կարող չընդունել. 



> Օրինակ ես ապրելով եվրոպայում, իմ համար դա ակներև է ու պրոբլեմը տեսնում եմ հենց եվրոպական սխալ մտածելակերպի մեջ՝ դաստիարակված *ֆրոյդականներ*ի ու նրանց նման մտածելակերպ կրողների ազդեցությամբ, *որոնք առաջին պլան են մղում սեռական բավարարվածության հարցը* և այժմ ընտանիք որպես այդպիսի եվրոպայում չկա


Կներեք, բայց այս հարցում համամիտ չեմ :Think:  :
Ըստ իս «ֆրոյդականների» մասին այդպիսի կարծիք կարող են հայտնել միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կամ ուշադիր չեն կարդացել Ֆրոյդի վերլուծությունները, կամ էլ սխալ են հասկացել նրան: Չեմ ուզում ծավալվել, քանի որ դրան վերաբերող առանձին թեմա գոյություն ունի:
Իսկ մնացած հարցերում համաձայն եմ: Վաղուց էի զգում, որ գրեթե բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում, բայց տարբեր ձևակերպումներով :Smile:  :

----------


## Taurus

Այ մարդ, զարմանում եմ, միթե չեք հասկանում , որ այս պատերազմը անիմաստ ա!, էլի էրեխություններդ բռնեց:
Ես հիմա կարող եմ երկու կողմիդ էլ ապացուցել որ երկուսդ էլ սխալ եք, հետո ապացուցել հակառակը, և միշտ ես ճիշտ կլինեմ!
կարող եմ բերել բազմաթիվ օրնակներ, այս թեմայի քննարկումները միանշանակ ոչինիչ տեն ասում *Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ*-ի մասին:
Դուք խոսում եք շատ գլոբալ, չի կարելիայդպես. սկզբից դրեք մի որոշ սահմանափակում, սեղմեք թեման, հետո սկսեք իրար գլուխ ուտելը:
P.S. մեկ էլ նեռվայնանում եմ , էն "Բռավո", "միանշանակ համամիտ եմ" "ապրես", արտահայտություններից :Cool:

----------


## Arev

Ես դեմ եմ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, քանի որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում և մեզ մոտ ընդունված է որ աղջիկը պետք է կույս լինի մինչև ամուսնանալը. Չնայաց կան շատ տղաներ, որ իրենց համար էական նշանակություն չունի աղջկա կույս լինելը.

----------


## Psy

> Ես դեմ եմ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, քանի որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում և մեզ մոտ ընդունված է որ աղջիկը պետք է կույս լինի մինչև ամուսնանալը. Չնայաց կան շատ տղաներ, որ իրենց համար էական նշանակություն չունի աղջկա կույս լինելը.


Իսկ եթե Հայաստանում չապրերիր, կողմ կլինեիր ?

----------


## Arev

Եթե Հայաստանում չապրեի, ապրեի այլ երկրում երևի կապրեի այնպես ինչպես բոլորը

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Իսկ ով ասեց որ "Էդ կուսությունը տասնհինգ րոպեում վերականգնում են:" Միթե դա հնարավոր է?

----------


## Malu

Կարդում եմ որոշ գրառումներ ու ահավոր նյարդայնանում, էն աստիճանի, որ չեմ էլ ուզում գրառում անել ու իմ տեսակետն ասել այս հարցի շուրջ…

----------


## ihusik

Այլ թեմայում կատարած գրառումիցս մեջբերում, որն ուղղիղ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ - *Դուք կարծում եք, որ այդքան հեշտ է հասկանալ թե ե՞րբ է մարդն դիմակով, իսկ երբ ո՞չ...* *Ես կարծում եմ, որ դա մի մեծ խնդիր է ու դժվար լուծելի՝ սովորական մարդու համար, այլապես չէին լինի հետամուսնական այդքան հիասթափությունները նույնիսկ այն զույգերի մոտ, որոնք ամուսնացել են երկար միասնական շփումից հետո ու այդպես էլ չեն ճանաչել իրար, այլ շփվել են սոսկ իրականություն որպես ներկայացվող դիմակներով... ասածս վերաբերում է նաև մարդկանց սեռական փոխհարաբերությունների ոլորտին...* Վերջի ասածս միտքը խորը մտածելու առիթ է տալիս... :Think:   :Wink:

----------


## Vahe

Չեմ կարդացել սաղ գրածները ուղղակի ասեմ իմ կարծիքը.
Ամեն մարդ ունի իրա ուղեղը ու իրա կյանքը: Ու ոնց ուզում է ապրում է: Ոչ մեկը չի կարող իրա կարծիքը համոզել ու կպցնել մյուսին:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Ես դեմ եմ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, քանի որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում և մեզ մոտ ընդունված է որ աղջիկը պետք է կույս լինի մինչև ամուսնանալը. Չնայաց կան շատ տղաներ, որ իրենց համար էական նշանակություն չունի աղջկա կույս լինելը.


ավանդույթը լավ բան է, բայց սա շատ ԼԻՉՆԻ հարց է ամեն մարդու: Չեմ գտնում, որ այս թեման այսքան քննարկելու կարիք կար:

----------


## Սելավի

Սիրելիներս   ես  այս  հարցում  ավելի  շատ  մեղադրում  եմ  տղաներին  քան  աղջիկներին  գիտեք  դժվար  չի  աղջկան  գերել,  զանազան  ձևերով  գրավել  աղջկա  սիրտը,  պարզապես  խոսելու  արվեստին  պետքե  լավ  տիրապետես  մեկել  մի  քիչ  հասկանաս  աղջկա  հոգեբանուտյունը  ու  չի  լինի  այնպոսի  բարցունք  որ  չգրրավվի, պարզապես  տղան  պետքե  գիտակցի,  որ  պետք  չի  սիրելիին  ցավ  պատճառել                0գտվելով  աղջկա  մեծ  սիրուց,  որ  աղջիկը  չի  կարողանում  մերժել  տղային  իր  ունեցած  մեծ  սիրու  պատճառով,  իսկ  տղեն  ել  0կտագործումա  ետ  աղջկա  սերը  իր  պահի  բավականությունը  ստանալու  համար:  Իսկ  ասում  եմ  ցավ'  նրա  համար,  որովհետև   այդ  մերձեցումից  հետո  աղջիկը  ամեն  պահ  սկսումա  մտածել  ու  ներքուստ  տանջվել,  որ  մի  գուցե  խափնվեց,  մի  գուցե  ել  չուզի ետ  տղեն  իրեն  եվ  այլ  բաներ,  սա  ե  որ  աղջկան  դու  ցավ  ես  պատճարում, աղջիկներ  ջան  այդպիսի  դեպքերից  հետո  1ը  100-ի  հարաբերուտյամբա  որ  ամուսնանում  են  տվիալ  աղջկա  հետ: 
Մի  խոսքով  ԺՈւՉԿԱԼՈւԹՅԱՆ  կոչ  եմ  անում,  գիտեք  ետի  որնա՞  որ  մի  բան  շատ  ուզում  ես  անես  բայց  չես  անում:  ԵՐԿԱՅՆԱՄՏՈւԹՅԱՆ  կոչ  եմ  անում  իսկ  դա  գիտեք  որնա՞  որ  ամեն  բան  անելուցտ  արաջ  երկար  կշրադատում  ես  երկար  մտածում  ես:  Այսքանը'  հասկացեք  ոնց  ուզում  եք,  իսկ  ընթանրապես  մարդիք  3  ձևով  են  կարդում,  1. կարդում  են  ու  հասկանում , 2.  կարդում  են  ու  չեն  հասկանում,  3. կարդում  են'  ու  հասկանում  են  անգամ  այն,  ինչը  գրված  չեր:  Աստված  ձեր  հետ: 

ՄԵԽՔը  ՄԱԳՆԻՍԱ  ՄԱՐԴը  ԵՐԿԱԹ  ԵԹԵ  ՉԵՍ  ՈւԶՈւՄ  ԿՊՆԵԼ  ՈւՐԵՄ  ՈՍԿԻ  ՊԻՏԻ  ԴԱՐՆԱՍ:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## devel

Հարգելիներս.
Ուշադիր կարդացի այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ բոլոր գրառումներն ու կարծիքները, դրանք բոլորն էլ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ են և պետք չե քննադատել ու կառչել բառերից…
Ինձմի բան է հետաքրքրում ուղղակի մարդիկ, որոնք խոսում են սեռական անհամապատասխանության մասին ամուսնացած են, կամ սեփական փորձից են նման եզրահանգումների եկել, համոզված եմ, որ գերակշիռ մասը եթե ոչ բոլորը ամուսնացած չեն…
Իմ կարծիքով սեռական անհամապատասխանություն ասվածը (բացառիկ ու մասնավոր դեպքերը չհաշված) առողջ մարդկանց մոտ գոյություն չունի… իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սեռական անհամապատասխանություն հետևանքով ընտանիքներ քայքայվելուն ապա դա իրականում այդպես չէ ինչպես ներկայացվում ու հնչեցվում է, պարզապես մի փոքր համբերություն ու կամք է պետք ընտանիքը ամուր պահելու համար… 
Իսկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին մի փոքր ուշ կգրեմ իմ կարծիքը…
Շնորհակալ  եմ համբերատար կարդալու համար…

----------


## devel

> ..ո?նց..մի վայրկյան...,տենց բա?ն կա...հարևանները գալիս են պռոստի?ն են ստուգում:...
> ..через мой труп.... չեմ թողի տենց բան:




Հարեվանների հասարակության կարծիք կոչվածը քանի եղանակ է փոխում մարդկային հարաբերություններու էնքան մեր երիտասարդությունը սեփական կարծիքին ու սկզբունքներ ունենալու բարոյական իրավունքը «կորցնում» է…

----------


## Չամուռ

Հիմա ստեղ որ կռիվ եք անում մեկա ոչ մի բան չեք ձոխելու աստված տա ձեր սկեսուրները լինեն ժամանակակից ու կասկած չունենան ձեր մաքրության վերաբերյալ 
իսկ թե կարծում եք սենց ինչ-որ բան եք փոխելու  չեմ հավատում սաղ մնալուա նույնը մենակ թե նեռվայնանալու եք անտեղի ախր դա վնասա են ապագա երեխեքին ,որոնց դուք ծնունդ եք տալու 
հանգստացեք ու հավատացեք ինչ էլ լինումա դա անցողիկա  :Ok:

----------


## Psy

> Սիրելիներս ես այս հարցում ավելի շատ մեղադրում եմ տղաներին քան աղջիկներին գիտեք դժվար չի աղջկան գերել, զանազան ձևերով գրավել աղջկա սիրտը, պարզապես խոսելու արվեստին պետքե լավ տիրապետես մեկել մի քիչ հասկանաս աղջկա հոգեբանուտյունը ու չի լինի այնպոսի բարցունք որ չգրրավվի, պարզապես տղան պետքե գիտակցի, որ պետք չի սիրելիին ցավ պատճառել 0գտվելով աղջկա մեծ սիրուց, որ աղջիկը չի կարողանում մերժել տղային իր ունեցած մեծ սիրու պատճառով, իսկ տղեն ել 0կտագործումա ետ աղջկա սերը իր պահի բավականությունը ստանալու համար: Իսկ ասում եմ ցավ' նրա համար, որովհետև այդ մերձեցումից հետո աղջիկը ամեն պահ սկսումա մտածել ու ներքուստ տանջվել, որ մի գուցե խափնվեց, մի գուցե ել չուզի ետ տղեն իրեն եվ այլ բաներ, սա ե որ աղջկան դու ցավ ես պատճարում, աղջիկներ ջան այդպիսի դեպքերից հետո 1ը 100-ի հարաբերուտյամբա որ ամուսնանում են տվիալ աղջկա հետ: 
> Մի խոսքով ԺՈւՉԿԱԼՈւԹՅԱՆ կոչ եմ անում, գիտեք ետի որնա՞ որ մի բան շատ ուզում ես անես բայց չես անում: ԵՐԿԱՅՆԱՄՏՈւԹՅԱՆ կոչ եմ անում իսկ դա գիտեք որնա՞ որ ամեն բան անելուցտ արաջ երկար կշրադատում ես երկար մտածում ես: Այսքանը' հասկացեք ոնց ուզում եք, իսկ ընթանրապես մարդիք 3 ձևով են կարդում, 1. կարդում են ու հասկանում , 2. կարդում են ու չեն հասկանում, 3. կարդում են' ու հասկանում են անգամ այն, ինչը գրված չեր: Աստված ձեր հետ:


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ այն հարցում, որ մարդ պետք է լինի զուսպ և որպես առաջին դատավոր ընդունի սեփական խիղճը և բարոյականությունը:
Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում նշել. կարծում եմ, որ տղաների մեղքը ավելի մեծ չէ, քան աղջիկներինը, քանի որ աղջիկները ծայրահեղ խորամանկ են և կարողանում են այնպես անել, որ տղան շատ հաճախ իրեն մեղավոր զգա: Սակայն կան նաև աղջիկներ, մատների վրա հաշված, որոնք ունեն ՀԱՅԻ բնույթ` զուսպ, խորը, խելացի և համեստ, ՈՂՋՈՒՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՆՐԱՆՑ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամուռ

> Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ այն հարցում, որ մարդ պետք է լինի զուսպ և որպես առաջին դատավոր ընդունի սեփական խիղճը և բարոյականությունը:
> Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում նշել. կարծում եմ, որ տղաների մեղքը ավելի մեծ չէ, քան աղջիկներինը, քանի որ աղջիկները ծայրահեղ խորամանկ են և կարողանում են այնպես անել, որ տղան շատ հաճախ իրեն մեղավոր զգա: Սակայն կան նաև աղջիկներ, մատների վրա հաշված, որոնք ունեն ՀԱՅԻ բնույթ` զուսպ, խորը, խելացի և համեստ, ՈՂՋՈՒՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՆՐԱՆՑ


ԱՊՌԵՍՍՍՍՍՍՍ :Hands Up:  

1:0

----------


## Հենո

Անձամբ իմ համար իմ ընկերուհին (իհարկե եթե սիրում եմ, կան նաև կայֆավատի համար աղջիկներ ,որոնց անվանում են քա*եր :Hands Up:  )  սրբությունա:
ՈԻ ես եթե սիրում եմ իմ ընկերուհուն ու ունեմ շատ լուրջ մտադրություններ կարողա պիտի սեքսով զբաղվեմ հետը ՞ :Shok:  
Որ մի կարգին տղեն կամուսնանա էն աղջկա հետ եթե այդ աղջիկը կույս չի՞ :Think:  
Ֆորումում կա տենց տղա՞ Թե կա ձեն հանեք հլը տենամ ովա՞ :Angry2:

----------


## electrical_storm

Չեմ հասկանում,եթե դու չես ուզում, մի ամուսնացի կամ գործ մի ունեցի նման աղջկա հետ, ինչո՞ւ ես տարածում քո կարծիքը ֆորումի բոլոր տղաների վրա:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա ինձ, ես լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները և բազմիցս արտահայտել եմ կարծիքս տարբեր նմանատիպ թեմաներում:Եթե աղջիկը կույս չի կամ պարզապես ընկերոջ հետ սեքսովա զբաղվում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում,որ նրան կարելիյա տարբեր պիտակներ և որակավորումներ կպցնել: Դա արդեն քո գործնա, եթե դա քո համար կարևոր գործոն է, կարող ես նման աղջկա հետ գործ չունենաս:Կան աղջիկներ, և դրանց թիվը շատ է, որ կարող է ֆիզիկապես կույս են, սակայն, կներեք, մարմնավաճառից էլ ավելի լիրբ ու քաձ են:Անպես որ կարևորը հոգեպես լիրբ չլինի:Սա իմ կարծիքն է, և ֆորումի մնացած անդամներնն ու առհասարակ բոլորն ազատ են մտածել ինչպես ուզում են և զբաղվել կամ չզբաղվել սեքսով ում հետ ուզում են՝ մյուս կողմի համաձայնությամբ իհարկե:  :Smile:  

պ.ս.մի հատ սկանդալային գրաոում անեմ հիմա երևի…ես ճիշտա կողմնակից չեմ միասեռականությանը, սակայն տնեց հոմոֆոբ էլ չեմ, այնպես որ թեթև կտանեմ, եթե նույն սեռի անձինք էլ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենան:Թեթև տանելը որնա՞, անտարբեր կմնամ էլի, հիստերիայի մեջ չեմ ընկնի…

պ.պ.ս. կանխավ ներողություն եմ խնդրում մի քիչ օֆֆտոպելու համար, հուսով եմ մոտերներն ու ադմիններն ըմբռնումով կմոտենան:  :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Փաստորեն մի հոգի կա ,որ կամուսնանա լօօօօօլզզզզ :LOL:   :LOL:  
էլ կա՞ :Tongue:  
էտ աղջիկը եթե մի անգամ եղավ ուրեմն հենց կներեք արտահայտությանս համար երբ ղզղնած լինի կամ էլ գրգռված լօօլ կուզենա ,որ մեկի հետ զախոդվի : :Angry2:  
Նենց ,որ «ախպեեեեեեեերս» դու շաաաատ <<ճիշտ>> կանես, որ կամուսնանաս լօօլ  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Diablo:   :Crazy:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Wisper

Ասում են սերը դա սեքսը չի բայց սեքսը դա սիրո մի մասնա: Ետ որ փաստա  :Angry2: 

Այնպես որ ասվածից հետևումա որ սեքսով զբաղվու են իրար սիրող զույգերը:

----------


## Wisper

> աղջիկներ  ջան  այդպիսի  դեպքերից  հետո  1ը  100-ի  հարաբերուտյամբա  որ  ամուսնանում  են  տվիալ  աղջկա  հետ:


Բայց օրինակի համար ինչ պարտադիրա աղջկա հետ ամուսնություն լինի? :Blush:  
Չի կարելի արդյոք պահից հաճույք ստանալ և հետո լավ հիշելու բան ունենալ? :Xeloq:  
Հաստատ պետք կգա ծեր ժամանակ-ձիվան քշելուց հիշելու բան կլինի կհիշվի: :LOL:  

Օրինակ արտասահմանում ոնց են անում???  :Think:  
(Ոչ մի անձնական բան- ուղղակի հասարակ հարց)

----------


## electrical_storm

> Այնպես որ ասվածից հետևումա որ սեքսով զբաղվու են իրար սիրող զույգերը:


…համամիտ չեմ… պարտադիր չի… կարողա կիրք լինի… այ էտ դեպքում գժժժոտ սեքսա լինում… :Smile:   :Tongue:  
…ու առավոտը,որ զարթնում ես,աղջիկը փախածա տեսնում ես… այ տենց բաներ պիտի լինեն, թե չէ էս մեր մոտ բեսմապտ պապսովի կյանքա էլի…

----------


## REAL_ist

ես թեմայի վերաբերյալ բան չունեմ ասելու,Հենոյի հետ լռիվ համամիտ եմ,
ուղակի շատ ցավվալի է նայել թե որքան է այլասերվել մեր հասարակությունը,և ողբալին այնե որ այտ ամենի կերտիչները ազդումեն երեխաների դաստիրակության վրա,որոնք վաղը մյուսորը կրկնելու են այդ "անհատների" ապրելակերպը...................................................

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ars

Հալալ ա Քեզ Հենո ջան: Որ քո պես տղեքը շատ ըլնեին հմի էս կարգի հարց չէր ըլնի քննարկման: Պռօստօ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ձևով կըլներ ու վերջ :Hands Up:  :

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Manchuk

Ես  ուզում եմ, որ տղաները պատասխանեն իմ այս հարցին: Եթե դուք ծանոթանաք, սիրեք մի աղջկա, որը ոչ թե պարզապես կույսի չի, այլ - ունեցել ա անհաչշջող ամուսնություն ու բաժանված ա: Դուք ինչ ա, իրան լուրջ չեք ընդունի? Այսինքն եթե մարդ իրա կյանքը չխորտակելու համար բաժանվում ա, բայց դրա մասին ասում ա Ձեզ - ոնց կընդունեք եդ փաստը?  Ու եթե հնարավոր ա, անկեղծ պատասխանեք:

----------


## Հենո

> Ես  ուզում եմ, որ տղաները պատասխանեն իմ այս հարցին: Եթե դուք ծանոթանաք, սիրեք մի աղջկա, որը ոչ թե պարզապես կույսի չի, այլ - ունեցել ա անհաչշջող ամուսնություն ու բաժանված ա: Դուք ինչ ա, իրան լուրջ չեք ընդունի? Այսինքն եթե մարդ իրա կյանքը չխորտակելու համար բաժանվում ա, բայց դրա մասին ասում ա Ձեզ - ոնց կընդունեք եդ փաստը?  Ու եթե հնարավոր ա, անկեղծ պատասխանեք:


Ցավդ տանեմ մի հատ Թեմայի վերնագիրը ուշադիր կարդա…
Պարզ գրածա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ…

----------


## Սերխիո

> …համամիտ չեմ… պարտադիր չի… կարողա կիրք լինի… այ էտ դեպքում գժժժոտ սեքսա լինում…  
> …ու առավոտը,որ զարթնում ես,աղջիկը փախածա տեսնում ես… այ տենց բաներ պիտի լինեն, թե չէ էս մեր մոտ բեսմապտ պապսովի կյանքա էլի…


նախ ասեմ` ստեղ խոսքը ապագա կնոջ մասին է,ու գժժժոտ սեքսից խոսալը ավելորդ է, ստեղ չեն հարցնում թե երբևէ սեքսով զբաղվել ես ,թե չէ,իսկ եթե ում հետ արել ես ու նրան համարում ես քո ապագա կինը, ամոթ քեզ  :Angry2:  
 այ այտենց էլ մի օր քնիցդ կհելնես, կինդ փախած կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Wisper

> նախ ասեմ` ստեղ խոսքը ապագա կնոջ մասին է,ու գժժժոտ սեքսից խոսալը ավելորդ է, ստեղ չեն հարցնում թե երբևէ սեքսով զբաղվել ես ,թե չէ,իսկ եթե ում հետ արել ես ու նրան համարում ես քո ապագա կինը, ամոթ քեզ  
>  այ այտենց էլ մի օր քնիցդ կհելնես, կինդ փախած կլինի


Լրիվ չոտկի բացատրեցիր ասացս մալադեց  :Hands Up:  
Միկա ջան մի անգամ ևս մտածի էս հարցի շուրջ  :Cool:  
 :Blush:

----------


## Censor

ԷԷԷհհհ..
Մեծացանք, մածացանք, տենց էլ չմեծացանք..

Լավ, չկա չկա, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ..

Օրիորդ Բյուր իսկական Իշխանյանը անթիվ պոստեր ունի որ իմ նյարդերին ազդում են, բայց ունի մի նախադասություն, որ ինքը պտի պատենտավորի, ու որը լիովին պատասխանա էս սաղ թեմային
Թեման "Կարմիր խնձորի" մասին էր, ու վերջիվերջո Բյուրին հարցրեցին "Բա չես հպարտանա, որ ասենք , եթե տղա ունենաս, տղայիդ կինը (իրա հարսը, էլի) կույս լինի մինչև ամուսնանալը?"
ՈՒ հնչեց շեդևր պատասխան "Ինչով հպարտանամ, որ հարսս կարգին ձև թափել ու խաբել գիտի?"

Են տղաները որոնք մտածում են, որ եթե աղջիկը կույսա ֆիզիկապես ուրեմն ՖՍՅՕ, մաքուուուուր աղջիկա, չարաչար սխալվում են.
Բայց դա բոլորն էլ գիտեն.

Իսկ ինչի մասին շատ քիչ են մտածում, էտ Բյուրի ասածի վրա - հանգիստ, շաաատ հանգիստ կուսությունը կարելի ա иммитировать, հայերեն որնա, տիպա ձևացնել, ու եթե տղան գինեկոլոգ չլինի, քիչ թե շատ խելոք աղջիկը հեչի պես կկարանա խաբել էտ մի գիշերը..

Նենց որ դատարկ բաների հետևից եք ընկած, անկեղծության, սիրո տեղը ֆիզիկական մանրուքներն եք գնահատում...

----------


## Հենո

> նախ ասեմ` ստեղ խոսքը ապագա կնոջ մասին է,ու գժժժոտ սեքսից խոսալը ավելորդ է, ստեղ չեն հարցնում թե երբևէ սեքսով զբաղվել ես ,թե չէ,իսկ եթե ում հետ արել ես ու նրան համարում ես քո ապագա կինը, ամոթ քեզ  
>  այ այտենց էլ մի օր քնիցդ կհելնես, կինդ փախած կլինի



100 տոկոս  համամիտ եմ…
Տոչնի էլ ասիր…

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ԷԷԷհհհ..
> Մեծացանք, մածացանք, տենց էլ չմեծացանք..
> 
> Լավ, չկա չկա, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ..
> 
> Օրիորդ Բյուր իսկական Իշխանյանը անթիվ պոստեր ունի որ իմ նյարդերին ազդում են, բայց ունի մի նախադասություն, որ ինքը պտի պատենտավորի, ու որը լիովին պատասխանա էս սաղ թեմային
> Թեման "Կարմիր խնձորի" մասին էր, ու վերջիվերջո Բյուրին հարցրեցին "Բա չես հպարտանա, որ ասենք , եթե տղա ունենաս, տղայիդ կինը (իրա հարսը, էլի) կույս լինի մինչև ամուսնանալը?"
> ՈՒ հնչեց շեդևր պատասխան "Ինչով հպարտանամ, որ հարսս կարգին ձև թափել ու խաբել գիտի?"
> 
> ...




Ախպեր չջոգի դու էտի մանրուք ես համարում՞…
Իսկ ինչ մնումա թե աղջիկը կարա նենց անի ,որ տղեն չջոգի կույսա թե չե  չեմ կարծում թե կարա անի …

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Censor

> Ախպեր չջոգի դու էտի մանրուք ես համարում՞…
> Իսկ ինչ մնումա թե աղջիկը կարա նենց անի ,որ տղեն չջոգի կույսա թե չե  չեմ կարծում թե կարա անի …


 :LOL:  
Ախպեր չէ, հենց էտ ա..

Ու արի անատոմիա չբացատրեմ, Բյուրնա մեր դրա մասնագետը, բայց ուղղակի հիշի, կարողա կյանքում պետք գա - որ աղջկա մտքին լինի - մեկը չէ` մի քանի ձև կա ձևացնելու, ու չէս էլ կասկածի..

Նենց որ մի ստիպի քեզ սիրող աղջկան քեզ խաբել..

----------


## electrical_storm

> Նենց որ դատարկ բաների հետևից եք ընկած, անկեղծության, սիրո տեղը ֆիզիկական մանրուքներն եք գնահատում...


ճիշտ ես, մեզ մոտ միշտ էլ ձևական, ֆիզիկական ու նյութական բաներին են բանի տեղ դնում… սեքսի մեջ վատ բան չկա… վաշե ես էլ էս թեմայում որոշել էի չգրել…պարզապես հանկարծակի տեսա ու քո գրած էս մի նախադասությունը դուրս շատ եկավ:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

Ես Ուզում եմ համաձայնել այն բազմիցս հանդիպող կարծիքին , որ դա խիստ անձնական հարց է և յուր. զույգի որոշելու խնդիրն է: 
Բայց մյուս կողմից ինձ ուրախացնում է այն փաստը, որ գոնե խոսքերում, հուսով եմ նաև իրականում մարդիկ պատրաստ են , ներելու և հասկանալու դիմացինի սխալը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, երևի մեջս խոսում է հայը, բաըց ամեն դեպքում լավ կլիներ, որ այդ ամենը լիներ հարսանիքից հետո:
Եվ ես համամիտ եմ այն կարծիքին, որ տղան նույնպես պարտավոր է կույս լինել, երբ ուզում է իր կողքին տեսնել այդպիսի մեկին: :Smile:

----------


## Ars

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես Ուզում եմ համաձայնել այն բազմիցս հանդիպող կարծիքին , որ դա խիստ անձնական հարց է և յուր. զույգի որոշելու խնդիրն է: 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից ինձ ուրախացնում է այն փաստը, որ գոնե խոսքերում, հուսով եմ նաև իրականում մարդիկ պատրաստ են , ներելու և հասկանալու դիմացինի սխալը:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, երևի մեջս խոսում է հայը, բաըց ամեն դեպքում լավ կլիներ, որ այդ ամենը լիներ հարսանիքից հետո:
> Եվ ես համամիտ եմ այն կարծիքին, որ տղան նույնպես պարտավոր է կույս լինել, երբ ուզում է իր կողքին տեսնել այդպիսի մեկին:


Պահանջը արդարացի ա բայց ոչ  _իրատեսական_........... :Hands Up:   :Think:  
Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի աղջկան ու տղուն էդ առումով հավասար հարթության վրա դնել:
Նախ նրա համար, որ մեր հասարակությունում էտենց չի, երկրորդն էլ աղջկա ու տղու համար էդ նույն բանը չի:  :Ok:   :Aggressive: 

Իսկ եթե նույն բանը չի, էդ նշանակում ա , որ պետք ա տարբեր վերաբերմունք լինի աղջկան ու տղուն էդ առումով, այսինքն ոնց որ հիմայա

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամուսնությունից դուրս սեռական հարաբերությունը "շնություն" ա, որը Աստվածաշունչը արգելում ա: Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում մարդկանց 80-90 տոկոսը տենց բաներ չի ընդունում:
Չնայած Ռուսաստանում, ԱՄՆ-ում ու մնացած մեծ երկրներում ոնց հասկանում եմ ամեն "իրան հարգող" մարդ պետք ա մինչև ամուսնանալը փորձած ըլնի:

----------


## Arisol

N.I.G.G.A. ջան, ինչու՞ "շնություն"  :Shok:  :

----------


## Root

Ինձ թվում է մեր պարագայում նախամաուսնական սեռական հարաբերություների մեջ տղամարդկանց համար նորմալ է համարվում և ենթադրում է որոշակի փորցի ձեռքբերում, հասունության նշան և բնական ցանկությունների բավարարում, սակայն նույնը չի կարելի ասել կանանց մասին, որը բացասաբար է ընդունվում հիմնականում , ելնելով ազգային չափորոշիչներից: 
Սակայն անձամբ իմ կարծիքով այս դրույթը ժամանակի ընթացքում սպառելու է իրեն, բնականաբար գլոբալացումը իր հետ բերելու է արժեքներ, որոնք կարողեն դուր գալ կամ չգալ հասարակության բազմաթիվ  մենթալիտետների ջատագովների, սակայն նորից իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում: Ուրիշ բան է, երբ մեր կանայք սկզբունքորեն պահպանում են իրենց կուսությունը մինչև ամուսնությունը, ելնելով իրենց արժեքային համակարգից, և ուրշ բան է երբ "ստիպված են" պահպանել այդ կուսությունը հանուն ` հասարակության աչքերում "մաքուր մնալու" համար , սակայն հավատած են, որ դա լուծում չի, քանի որ խուսափելով անմիջական սեռական ակտից, որոշ կանայք  օրինակ թաքուն զբաղվում են օրալ սեքսի տեսակով և այլն : Սկզբունքորեն "կուսության 
այդ տեսակի պահպանումը" իմ կարծիքով չի տարբերվում կուսության  իսկական կորուստից:
Ամեն դեպքում ասածիցս պետք է ենթադրել, որ յուրաքանչյուր կին էլ ունի նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների իրավունք, և իմ տեսանկյունից դատապարտելի է միայն այն դեպքը, երբ որ դա կատարվում է ոչ թե զգացմունքային ասպեկտով, այլ ինքնավատնման ֆոնի վրա կամ ֆինանսական բարեկեցության համար:
Գուցե ոմանց համար զարմանալու հնչի, բայց *եթե* ես սիրեմ մի աղջկա , որ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ է ունեցել ժամանակին, միևնույն է ես կյանքս կկապեմ այդ մարդու հետ, բայց կրկին կրկնում եմ , եթե իրոք սիրեմ ...

----------


## Vishapakah

Իրոք՛ հանուն սիրո հիման վրա ամուսնությունը կուսություն չի հարցնում :Smile:  
Բայց եթե իմանամ, մեծամասնական կարգով էլ Հայաստանում քիչ մնացաց սրբություներից մեկն էլ չեն հաշվի առնում, դադարելու եմ ինձ ՀԱՅ համարելուց եւ հանգիստ ձուլվելու եմ մնացաց լիբերալներին.
Ինչպես կասեր դոկտոր Կուրպատովը «Ամուսնությունը ամենօրյա աշխատանք է» ԵՎ իրոք՛ միամիտ է համաձայնվելը որ սիրո վրա հիմնված ոչ անմեղ ամուսնությունը՛ դատապարտված է երկար տարիների երջանիկ շարունակականության. Ընտանիքը հիմնված է հարգանքի եւ փոխնբրման վրա որը ձերք է բերվում տարիների փորձից.
Իսկ աղջկա մաքրությունը? 
Լավ կարճ կգրեմ «Ախչիկ չեղավ՛ չեմ առնի ու տենց տղերքին էլ չեմ հարգելու»
Հակարակ դեպքում՛ կամուսնանամ օտար ազգի ոչ կույս աղջկա հետ ու երջանիկ կլինեմ.
Մենք մեր կանանց՛ հենց բարոյականության համար ենք հարգում ու պատվում, առանց դրա՛ դուք շատերիս պետք չեք լինելու ու մի հավատցեք իրանց տղա համարող, գլուխները Եվրոպական մշակույթով լցրաց բայց  ռաբիզ հոգի ունեցող, անկայուն սուտ ազատամիտներին, որոնք սեկսից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն ուզում, դրա համար էլ ազատության կոչերով՛ ցանկանում են սեփական կարիքները վերջապես բավարարել բայց վերջում ձեր հետ չեն ամուսնանալու, այլ մաքուր կույս աղջկա.

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Wisper

Չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ խոսալ ու խրատներ տալ՝ ասելով հարգում եմ կամ չեմ հարգում: Սենց բան կասեմ՝ ինչ էլ որ գրենք էս թեմայում, միևնույնն է ոչինչ չի փոխվի մեր կամ մեր աղջիկների մեջ: Այն աղջիկը, որ ուզում է նոր զգացումները բացահայտել, արդեն այդ վաղուց արած կլինի ու չի նայի ստեղի գրածներին: Եվ երկրորդը՝ աղջիկները էտքան էլ հիմար արարածներ չեն ոնցվոր տղաներ ջան դուք եք պատկերացնում: Իրանք գիտեն ով իրենց հետ կամուսնանա, ով չի ամուսնանա, ում հետ կուզենային սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել և ինչ կարելի է սպասել նրանից և այլն: Էտ սաղ վաղուցվանից հաշվվածա: Ու պրիչոմ ստեղ զարմանալու բան ոչինչ  չկա  :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

> Ամուսնությունից դուրս սեռական հարաբերությունը "շնություն" ա, որը Աստվածաշունչը արգելում ա: Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում մարդկանց 80-90 տոկոսը տենց բաներ չի ընդունում:


Հայաստանում մարդկանց էտ նույն քո նշած տոկոսը մենակ աստվածաշնչի անունը գիտեն: Իսկ որտե՞ղ է էդտեղ նման բան գրված... Ես չեմ հանդիպել դեռ: 
Եվ չընդունելը ոչ մի կապ չունի հավատքի հետ. դա ավելի շուտ մեր պահպանողականությունից է:
Աստվածաշնչի անուն տալը էստեղ ավելորդ է: Չեմ կարծում, թե դու կուրորեն առաջնորդվում ես էտ գրքով: Դե ասածս մենակ քեզ չի ուղղված: 
Ձեր սուրբ գիրքը չի արգելում սերը. դա բարի է, իսկ բարին այն է, ինչ դուր է գալիս աստծուն: 
«Շնանա՞լ»... Հմ... Էտ բառը իր մեջ շատ հասկացություններ է ներառում և ափսոս, որ շատերը միայն մի իմաստով են հասկանում: 
Ինչպես նաև «բարոյականությունը». թող խիղճդ մաքուր լինի, մնացածը անցողիկ է:

----------


## Mesrop

ինձ բան չի մնում, բացի Ամառու-ին միհատ պաչիկ  :Drinks:   անելուց, վարկանիշ տալուց, ու ասելուց որ իրա հետ բոլոր վերջույթներով համաձայն եմ!!!  :Good: 
էն ավատարիս վրի ոտը որ կա... իմը չի... բայց էդ ել եմ միացնում իմ վերջույթների մեջ...  :LOL:

----------


## Root

> Հայաստանում մարդկանց էտ նույն քո նշած տոկոսը մենակ աստվածաշնչի անունը գիտեն: Իսկ որտե՞ղ է էդտեղ նման բան գրված... Ես չեմ հանդիպել դեռ: 
> Եվ չընդունելը ոչ մի կապ չունի հավատքի հետ. դա ավելի շուտ մեր պահպանողականությունից է:
> Աստվածաշնչի անուն տալը էստեղ ավելորդ է: Չեմ կարծում, թե դու կուրորեն առաջնորդվում ես էտ գրքով: Դե ասածս մենակ քեզ չի ուղղված: 
> Ձեր սուրբ գիրքը չի արգելում սերը. դա բարի է, իսկ բարին այն է, ինչ դուր է գալիս աստծուն: 
> «Շնանա՞լ»... Հմ... Էտ բառը իր մեջ շատ հասկացություններ է ներառում և ափսոս, որ շատերը միայն մի իմաստով են հասկանում: 
> Ինչպես նաև «բարոյականությունը». թող խիղճդ մաքուր լինի, մնացածը անցողիկ է:


Իրոք որ աստվածաշնչում նման բան չկա գրված, և ցավալին հենց այն է, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ինչ-ինչ մարդիկ վկայաբերում են կամ մեկնաբանում աստվածաշունչը այլ ձևի,  այլակերպելով Ասծո խոսքը:  Աստվածաշնչում գրված է "Մի ցանկա հարևանիդ կնոջը", ի միջիայլոց եսել եմ դա խորհուրդ տալիս ... հարևանը կարող է զենք ունենալ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է "շնանալուն" .. վստահ եմ, որ շատերը Ձեզանից կհամաձայնեն, որ դա ավելի հարմար բառ է որոշ անձնավորությունների համար քան թե ասենք Մոսկովյան-Բաղրամյան հատման կետում ժամը 11ից հետո կանգնող աղջիկների համար:  Շնանալ բառը երբեք պետք  չէ կապել սեռական հարաբերույթունների հետ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարեկամներ
սեռական հարաբերությունները դա սիրո բաղկացուցիչ մասն է, սիրել մեկին ու չունենալ սեռական հարաբերություններ դա նույնն է ինչ հոտ քաշել սիրած ուտելիքից և չհամտեսել:
Կարող եմ հազար ու մի փաստարկ բերել, սակայն կարծում եմ որ արդեն ամեն ինչ ասված է, և դա միայն ժամանակի խնդիր է. մի քանի տարուց այլևս այս հարցը ակտուալ չի լինի:

----------


## Wisper

> մի քանի տարուց այլևս այս հարցը ակտուալ չի լինի:


Մդաաա ու՞ր է գլորվում իմ Հայաստանը...  :Shok:  : Չէ կատակում եմ, գրածներիտ հետ համաձայն եմ...  :Wink:

----------


## Array

> Իրոք որ աստվածաշնչում նման բան չկա գրված, և ցավալին հենց այն է, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ինչ-ինչ մարդիկ վկայաբերում են կամ մեկնաբանում աստվածաշունչը այլ ձևի, այլակերպելով Ասծո խոսքը: Աստվածաշնչում գրված է "Մի ցանկա հարևանիդ կնոջը", ի միջիայլոց եսել եմ դա խորհուրդ տալիս ... հարևանը կարող է զենք ունենալ:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է "շնանալուն" .. վստահ եմ, որ շատերը Ձեզանից կհամաձայնեն, որ դա ավելի հարմար բառ է որոշ անձնավորությունների համար քան թե ասենք Մոսկովյան-Բաղրամյան հատման կետում ժամը 11ից հետո կանգնող աղջիկների համար: Շնանալ բառը երբեք պետք չէ կապել սեռական հարաբերույթունների հետ:


Պարզ ա,որ մենակ էտ երկու տողը կարդացած լինեք,դժվար կլինի շնանալը կապել սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ,բայց ընդեղ պարզ բացատրված ա ինչ իմաստ ունի շնանալը;Եկեք  ջայլամություն մի արեք էլի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Vishapakah

Ինչ կապ ունի, աստվածաշնչահեղձությունում՛ ինչ է գրված?
Մարդկային բանականությունը՛ վեր է ամեն տեսակ կրոնական հասկացություններից.
Զուտ այն պատճարով՛ որ մենք աստվածներ չենք եւ աստվածային գիտությունը, հասկանալի է միայն աստվածներին. Մարդիկ իրենց պահպանողական օրենքներով՛ ապրել են մինչեւ միաստվածությունը եւ քշիշտոնեությունը կերտողը չէր՛ մարդկային բանականության.

----------


## Tigana

Եթե իրար ենքան են սիրում որ չեն կարում համբերեն մինչև ամուսնությունը,եթե իրար եդքան վստահում են,դա մի օր ինքն իրեն էլ կստացվի:Բայց դա մեր  աշխարհում շատ հազվադեպ բան ա,տեկուզ Հայաստանում: Սերը ամեն օր եկող-գնացող բան չի,և մոտավորապես նայելով,թե քանի զույգ կա,կարող ենք ասել,թե քանիսն են իրար իսկապես սիրում:Իրականու զույգերի քանակը շատ ավելի քիչ կլիներ եթե մենակ իրար սիրողները իրար հետ լինեին:Սա ևս մի թեմա է ֆորումի համար:Եվ եթե դա ընդունված լիներ,դա կլիներ կներեք` կուտ տալու ևս մի միջոց:Տղան ու աղջիկը իրավունք չունեն այդ մասին ասելու մյուսին,որովհետև: կարելի է ասել,թե որ չես ուզում ուրեմն ինձ չես սիրում կամ վստահում: :Blush:

----------


## angela

իմ կարծիկով  սեկսը մինչեվ  ամօսնօնտւյն  ջատ կարեվօր է............. :Dance:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմ կարծիքով դա նրանց խնդիրն է և կապված է մի շարք գործոնների հետ օրինակ 
տարիք , դաստիարակություն/դա չի նշանակում, որ զբաղվողը կամ չզբաղվողը ճիշտ են՞ ,
հոգեվիճակի և այլն: 
Սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է սեքսով զբաղվել ում հետ պատահի ոնց որ շատ երկրներումա  :Angry2:  , մարդիկ հո կենդանիներ չեն …
ու ընդհանրապես խորհուրդ կտամ  տենց քայլի դիմելուց առաջ 2 անգամ մտածել իսկ աղջիկներին առնվազն մի 4…
Համ էլ մի բան եմ լսել չգիտեմ ինչքանովա ճիշտ, բայց ասողը կարգին քելացի մարդ էր.
Ասում են, երբ երեխան ծնվումա մի ծողների մոտ, որոնք երկուսն էլ առաջին անգամ միմյանց հետ են սեքսով զբաղվել ապա հանճարեղ երեխա է լինում  :Smile:  …

----------


## Apsara

համաձայն եմ հեղինկաի հետ, եթե տղաներին կարելի է ապա աղջիկներին ինչու է արգելված, կամ ամեն ինչում ինչու աղջկա և տղամարդու մեջ այդքան մեծ է դրված տարբերությունները
Իհարկե այս պարագայում  ընտրությունը խիստ անձնական է, բայց ես կուզեի դիմել տղաներին, ովքեր մինչ ամուսնանալը սեռական հարաբերություներ են ունեցել տարբեր աղջիկների հետ, իսկ երբ գալիս է ամուսնանալու հերթը պահանջում են, որ այդ աղջիկը նույնիսկ  երբեք ընկեր ունեցած չլինի… Իսկ այն աղջիկները ում դուք խաբել եք կամ օգտվել նրանցից,  ինչ եղավ նրանց հետ :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> համաձայն եմ հեղինկաի հետ, եթե տղաներին կարելի է ապա աղջիկներին ինչու է արգելված, կամ ամեն ինչում ինչու աղջկա և տղամարդու մեջ այդքան մեծ է դրված տարբերությունները


որովհետեվ այդպիսին է բնությունը :Smile:  
նույն բանննա,ոնց որ ուզենաս պատասխանես ինչի ա մարդը 2 ոտանի :Wink:  



> Իսկ այն աղջիկները ում դուք խաբել եք կամ օգտվել նրանցից, ինչ եղավ նրանց հետ


էտել,կներես,բայց իրանց խելքիցա գալիս,թող բարի լիներ անելուց առաջ 100 անգամ մտածեր

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Ես 100% դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների:Եթե տղաներն ու աղջիկները նույն բաները անեինք,աղջիկները աղջիկ չէին լինի ու տղաներն էլ տղա չէինք լինի:

Մեր ավանդույթների հիմքերից մեկը սա է,եթե խաղտենք կհավասարվենք արեվմտյան անկապ,դատարկ ավանդույթներին:Օրինակ բերեմ,Իսպանիան մինչև 30 տարի առաջ հայ ժողովրդի նման,պինդ  ավանդույթներ է ունեցել:Բայց կարճ ժամանակում բացվեցին աշխարհին Դիկտադուրայից հետո:
Հիմա ամեն ինչ տարբեր է,տղաներն ու աղջիկները 13 տարեկանից քարշ են գալիս, թափառում են,ծխում,խմում ու սեքսով զբաղվում:Դա՞ է ձեր ուզած ազատությունն ու հավասարությունը:

Ու ասեմ,Եվրոպայում շատ հայ աղջինկեր երբ արդեն լավ ֆռֆռացել են ու կույս չեն,ամոթից չեն ամուսնանում հայերի հետ,այլ իսպանացիների ու նույնիսկ արաբների:Բա եթե ճիշտ բան են արել,ի՞նչու են ամաչում,ասեք իմանանք:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Խառնում եք իրար հետ պոռնիկությունն ու սեռական հարաբերությունները:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Եթե մի անգամ արել է,չես կարող իմանալ քանի հոգու հետ է արել դրանից հետո,ու շատ հեշտ կլինի որ խաբնվես եթե կինդ պոռնիկ է:

Եթե մի անգամ անում ես,արդեն էլի ես ուզում անել:Ու մի աղջիկ որ արդեն մի քանի հոգու տակ է պարկել,արդեն մաքուր չի ու օգտագործված է:Ու եթե կյանքիս բոլոր տարիները ուզում եմ միայն մի աղջկա տղամարդը լինեմ,ինձ շատ վատ կզգայի որ իմ կնոջ միջով արդեն մի քանի հոգի անցած լինեին:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Էլի ես ուզում անել, բայց ոչ ում հետ պատահի: Նորից եմ կրկնում խառնում ես պոռնիկությունն ու սեռական հարաբերությունները: Սխալ եմ համարում նաև տղաների ում հետ պատահի պառկելը:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Ամեն մարդ իր արարքների տերն է,եթե համոզված ես քո գործն է:Ես հաստատ գիտեմ ինչ եմ  նախընտրում:

----------


## Mesrop

արա լավ հլը մոմենդ… էսինչ գռեհիկ արտահայտություններ եմ տեսնում?!
էտի ուժե աղջկանիցա գալիս… կարողա մի անգամ սիրելով սեռական հարբերություններ ունենա… հետո համը ընգնի բերանը, (  :LOL:  ) ու արդեն սկսի զա կայֆ կայֆավատ ըլնել…
էդ ուրիշ բան որ կարողա սերը վերածվի անբարոյականության…
ինչ վերաբերվում ա կին ընտրելուն, ուղղակի պետք ա լավ ճանաչես նրան մինչ ամուսնանալդ…
կարողա ինքը պրիզնատա գալիս որ ունեցելա սեռական հարաբերություն, բայց  դու իրան ճանաչելով վստահ ես, որ նա ոչ թե ժամանակին զբաղվել է անբարոյականությամբ, այլ ուղղակի սիրել է ինչ-որ մեկին… նաղդ էդքան բանը աղջկա հետ շփվելուց զգացվում ա…

----------


## Armen2008

Ես գտնում եմ եթե սիրում ես մեկին քո համար նշանակություն չպետք է ունենա կույս է նա թե ոչ: Իսկ եթե կույս մարդ ես ման գալիս Հայաստանում, որ հետը ամուսնանաս, հավատացնում եմ Ձեզ չեք գտնի:  :Tongue:

----------


## Apsara

> Իսկ եթե կույս մարդ ես ման գալիս Հայաստանում, որ հետը ամուսնանաս, հավատացնում եմ Ձեզ չեք գտնի:



իսկ ես հավատացնում ոմ որ կգտնեք, չնայած այդտեղ էլ խաբվելե շատ հեշտ է

----------


## Mesrop

դալադնա ինչի հետևից եք ընգել?
իմ վերևի ասածը էն եր (քշերը մեռած էի) , որ կարևորև որակը տեղը ըլնի…
կարողա սխալվելա, տրաքելա, բայց եթե հոգով մաքուրա, արժի ունենալ…  :Smile: 
հոգու մաքրություննել հետը շփվելուց կջոգնվի…  :Smile: 
կույս մարդ եք ման գալիս փսակվեք՞
մեր հարևան Մարգո տոտան կույս ա… կարամ համարնել տամ…  :LOL:

----------


## Root

Ժողովուրդ .... Նորմալ մարդիկ *Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններով* են զբաղված ..... իսկ մենք հլա եստեղ այդ թեման ենք քննարկում .... Իլիչը կասեր գլխով մտածել է պետք և գործել  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> դալադնա ինչի հետևից եք ընգել?
> իմ վերևի ասածը էն եր (քշերը մեռած էի) , որ կարևորև որակը տեղը ըլնի…
> կարողա սխալվելա, տրաքելա, բայց եթե հոգով մաքուրա, արժի ունենալ… 
> հոգու մաքրություննել հետը շփվելուց կջոգնվի… 
> կույս մարդ եք ման գալիս փսակվեք՞
> մեր հարևան Մարգո տոտան կույս ա… կարամ համարնել տամ…


Դա այդքան էլ սխալվելու բան չէ, :Cool:   շատ շատ տղան խաբի աղջիկը հավատա ու …
եվ ամեն դեպքում հոգու մաքրությունը շատ ավելի կարեվոր է :Xeloq:  
Պ.Ս. կատաղած կույս լինելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ է սիրած ունենալ :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

> Դա այդքան էլ սխալվելու բան չէ,  շատ շատ տղան խաբի աղջիկը հավատա ու …
> եվ ամեն դեպքում հոգու մաքրությունը շատ ավելի կարեվոր է 
> Պ.Ս. կատաղած կույս լինելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ է սիրած ունենալ


եվ ամեն դեպքում է ավելի լավ սիրած ունենալ…  :LOL:

----------


## Root

> Դա այդքան էլ սխալվելու բան չէ,  շատ շատ տղան խաբի աղջիկը հավատա ու …
> եվ ամեն դեպքում հոգու մաքրությունը շատ ավելի կարեվոր է 
> *Պ.Ս. կատաղած կույս լինելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ է սիրած ունենալ:*D


Այ որ դու իմ նախկին դասախոսներից մեկին ետ խորհուրդը տված լինեիր հիմա մենք Կարմիր դիպլոմով էինք ավարտել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

> Այ որ դու իմ նախկին դասախոսներից մեկին ետ խորհուրդը տված լինեիր հիմա մենք Կարմիր դիպլոմով էինք ավարտել


իմ մաթեմը 5 ա…  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Apsara

> իմ մաթեմը 5 ա…


Mesrop  ջան ուզում ես նախանձենք որ դու կատաղած կույս դասախոս չունես :Cool:

----------


## Wisper

> Ես գտնում եմ եթե սիրում ես մեկին քո համար նշանակություն չպետք է ունենա կույս է նա թե ոչ: Իսկ եթե կույս մարդ ես ման գալիս Հայաստանում, որ հետը ամուսնանաս, հավատացնում եմ Ձեզ չեք գտնի:


Դու իրո՞ք այդպես ես մտածում...  :Shok:  :
Ասեմ իմացի, որ տենց բան չկա, քանի որ քանի դէռ կուսությունը շատ մեծ դերա խաղալու աղջիկների ապագայում՝ հետևաբար շատ և շատ աղջիկներ ամեն գնով ձգտելու են պահպանել այն...  :Cool:  : Եթե մեր ազգային մտածելակերպը հասնի եսիմ որ փախած երկրի մտածելակերպին, ապա կույսերի թիվը կքչանա, բայց միշտ էլ կգտնվեն կույսեր....  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ .... Նորմալ մարդիկ *Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններով* են զբաղված ..... իսկ մենք հլա եստեղ այդ թեման ենք քննարկում .... Իլիչը կասեր գլխով մտածել է պետք և գործել


Շատ կտրուկ ես ասել Ռութ ջան... ավելի մեղմ եղիր, թե չե ո՞վ գիտի, թե նորմալ մարդիկ ինչով են զբաղված...
*Ու ընդհանրապես, ժողովուրդ ջան, որ խոսում եք տենց միանգամից օբշյակի համար մի խոսեք՝ սաղի տեղը*  : Արտահայտեք ձեր անձնական կարծիքը.... և վերջ...  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> համաձայն եմ հեղինկաի հետ, եթե տղաներին կարելի է ապա աղջիկներին ինչու է արգելված, կամ ամեն ինչում ինչու աղջկա և տղամարդու մեջ այդքան մեծ է դրված տարբերությունները



կներես  :Blush:  ,կոպիտ է հնչում ,բայց ստորագրությունս տիպիկ պատասխան է :Tongue:

----------


## Wisper

> Այն,ինչ կարելի է Զևսին,չի կարելի եզին


Կներես  :Blush:  ,կոպիտ է հնչում  նաև ստորագրությունտ...  :Blush:

----------


## Root

> Շատ կտրուկ ես ասել Ռութ ջան... ավելի մեղմ եղիր, թե չե ո՞վ գիտի, թե նորմալ մարդիկ ինչով են զբաղված...
> *Ու ընդհանրապես, ժողովուրդ ջան, որ խոսում եք տենց միանգամից օբշյակի համար մի խոսեք՝ սաղի տեղը*  : Արտահայտեք ձեր անձնական կարծիքը.... և վերջ...




Երևի Կատակս չհասկացար ..... հետո կյանքում տենց բան չկա որ  օբշյակի համար  ընդհանուր լինի .. բացառություննրը ամենուր են ետպես չի ՞  :Smile:  , հետո էլ անկախ նրանից եստեղ ով ինչ է խոսում ... իր սեփական կարծիքն է արտահայտում և վերջ .. դրանից իրականությունը, որպեզինէ էլ այն լինի, չի տուժում:

----------


## Amaru

Եթե ոմանք  «նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ» ունեցած աղջկան անվանում են «անբարոյական», ինչի՞ տղուն անբարոյական չեք ասում, հը՞: Թե՞ էտ էլ ա... «բնություն»:

----------


## Artgeo

Ված, իմ արև մտածում եմ էս թեման փակեմ: Նենց աղջիկներ կան, որ նենց կույղ կձևանան, որ երբեք չես իմանա, որ նրանք կույս չեն եղել: Դեպքեր գիտեմ:
Ուրեմն եկեք մի քիչ ավելի ռեալ նաենք ու տեսնենք բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները

1. Աղջիկն իրոք կույս է, ամեն ձև
2. Աղջիկը կույս չի, սակայն հարաբարերություն է ունեցել մի քանի սիրած էակի կամ ընկերոջ  հետ, ընդ որում ոչ միաժամանակ: Այսինքն կյանքի տարբեր հատվածներում տարբեր մարդկանց հետ:
3. Աղջիկը կույս չի, սակայն անում է այնպես, որ ամուսինը մտածում ա, որ կույս ա
4. Աղջիկը կույս ա, բայց... Բոլոր այլ ծակ ու ծուկ օգտագործվում ա այլ նպատակներով

Կարծես էլ տարբերակ չկա: 
Առաջին երկուսը իմ համար ընունելի են հարյուր տոկոսով:
3-ը համարում եմ անընդունելի: Ես թույլ չեմ տա, որ իմ ընտանիքը սկսվի ստով:
4-ը անընդունելի է:

Բայց, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե հաջորդ խաչմերուկում իրեն ինչ է սպասում:
Ինձ համար կարևորն ու էականը այն է, որ իմ հետ եղած ժամանակ նա ինձ չդավաճանի, այնպես ինչպես ես իրեն չեմ դավաճանի: Իսկ ինչ է եղել մինչ ինձ, մեծ հաշվով հետաքրքիր չէ: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, վրացերեն մի հատ լավ խոսք կա, ամենքը թող իր պոռնիկ հորաքրոջը նայի:

Հ.Գ. Անձնական չընդունել, իմաստը փոխաբերական ա:

----------


## Mesrop

> 4. Աղջիկը կույս ա, բայց... Բոլոր այլ ծակ ու ծուկ օգտագործվում ա այլ նպատակներով


բոց էր Արտ…  :LOL: 
ուրեմն դու կույս ես չէ?
ես հենց էս տարբերակի վրով էի ասում որ կարևորը հոգու մագրությունն ա…
եթե հոգին էղավ մաքուր, (1,2 տարբերակ) ուրեմն կարող ես հանգիստ լիինել…
բայց որ զգում ես հոգին պղտոր ա, ուզում ա կույս լինի… մեկա փչացած ա…  :Wink: 
նենց որ եթե անդրադառնանք թեմայի բուն իմաստին, ես կասեմ իմ կարծիքը
եթե էդ ամենը ուղեկցվում ա փոխադարձ սիրով, ուրեմն կարելիյա ու անբարոյականություն չի!

----------


## Artgeo

Մես շարոքւնակությունը որ կարդայիր գրածիս, կհասկանայիր, որ ես էլ խնդիր չունեմ:

Մեկ էլ հայ տղեքի մեծ մասի մի սովորություն չեմ հասկանում: Հերիքա աղջիկը իրանց ընդամենը համբուրի ու սաղ աշխարհով մեկ տարածում են, որ էդ աղջիկը սենց ա նենց ա: Կամ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա հետները, սաղ ընկերների մետ պտի հպարտանյան, բա գիտե՞ս սենց ու սենց բան ա եղել, արաաաա, ես դեմք եմ...

----------


## docart

Այսօր մի հիվանդանոցի պատին փակցված էր ԻՆՏԻՄ ՎԻՐԱԲՈՒԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ Այսինքն այս ճյուղը ամեն ինչ փակում , վերացնում է, ու էլ կռիվ–դավի չի լինում։

----------


## Wisper

> Այսօր մի հիվանդանոցի պատին փակցված էր ԻՆՏԻՄ ՎԻՐԱԲՈՒԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ Այսինքն այս ճյուղը ամեն ինչ փակում , վերացնում է, ու էլ կռիվ–դավի չի լինում։


Հեհեհե  :LOL:  : Լավ էր, բայց արհեստականը բնականից տարբերելու ձևեր էլ կան...  :Blush:  
 :Cool:

----------


## Mesrop

> Հեհեհե  : Լավ էր, բայց արհեստականը բնականից տարբերելու ձևեր էլ կան...


տղեն աղջկանից տարբերելու ձևեր էլ կա…  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Apsara

Ես մեր հայ իրականության մեջ միայն մի բան չեմ կարող հասկանալ և ընդունել, եթե ինչ-որ բան անում են անպայման գաղտնի պիտի պահեն, ասենք ընկեր են ունեցել ու հիմա նորից սիրահարվել են, սկսում են ամեն ինչ անել որ տղան հանկարծ չիմանա իրենց անցածի մասին
Բայց եթե ինչ-որ բան արել ես ու այլևս չես կարող փոխել, ինչու թաքցնել
Ազնվությունը ավելի շուտ կգնահատվի քան անմեղությունը շինծու…

----------


## electrical_storm

կին առնելուց ոնց որ մաշնա առնեն…լոլ… նախընտրում են յուղը վրեն, քշած/խփած չլինի… բայց ի տարբերություն մաշնեքի՝ ցանկալիա, որ Գերմանիայից բերված չլինի :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Իմ կարծիքով,լավ ընտանիքի աղջինկները միշտ եղել են,կան ու կլինեն:Պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարող է մի տղամարդու չհետաքրքրել իր կնոջ անցյալը:Ինչքան էլ քեզ սիրի ու հարգի,եթե արդեն պարկած-հելած է ուրիշների հետ նշանակում է որ մաքուր չի,անխելք է:

Կապ չունի քանի հոգու հետ է արել, սիրով է արել թե միայն վայելելու համար,եթե կույս չի նոռմալ չի:Եթե այդպես չլիներ,դրսի հայերը կխառնվեինք ուրիշ ազգերի հետ ու մեր ազգը ագգ չեր լինի:Բայց մինչեվ հիմա մեծ մասը գալիս են ու մերոնց հետ են ամուսնանում:Մեր մաքուր ավանդույթներով:Ու երբ իմ ամուսնանալու տարիքը գա,ամպայման Հայաստանից կամ Սփյուռքից կընտրեմ իմ կնոջը:Սփյուռքի կանայք էլ պինդ ավանդույթներով:ՄԵՐՆ ՈՒՐԻՇ Է ՏՂԵՔ,ՄԻ ԷՇԱՑԵՔ

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շատ ուրախալիա որ Հայաստանից դուրս բնակվող ՀԱՅ-ը պահպանումա իր ազգայինը ու չի ցանկանում եվրոպական մտածելակերպով մտածի,այն դեպքում որ մեր երկրում գնալով շատանում են մարդիկ որոնք կյանքի նպատակ են դրել փոխարինել հայկական ազգային ավանդույթնելը գնալով էլ ավելի անբարոյական դառնող եվրոպայի ապրելակերպով.....
թյուրիմացաբար այդ երևույթը կապելով նրա հետ որ արդեն 21 դարնա.....

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի է 21-րդ դա՞ր ա, թե՞ 7-րդ: Եթե ես աղջկան սիրում եմ ու նա ինձ է սիրում ու մենք իրար հետ երջանիկ ենք, մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում որևէ մեկի կարծիքը: 

Ջա՜ն, կարմիր խնձորիկ

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի է 21-րդ դա՞ր ա, թե՞ 7-րդ: Եթե ես աղջկան սիրում եմ ու նա ինձ է սիրում ու մենք իրար հետ երջանիկ ենք, մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում որևէ մեկի կարծիքը: 
> 
> Ջա՜ն, կարմիր խնձորիկ


իրա անցյալնել քեզ չի հետաքրքրում :Think:   :Shok:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> իրա անցյալնել քեզ չի հետաքրքրում


Ինձ հետաքրքում ա իր ներկան (որը պիտի լինեմ միայն ես, ինչպես և իմ ներկան կլինի միայն ինքը) ու միասնական երջանիկ ապագան:

----------


## REAL_ist

պռոստը եթե անցյալը "ՓԱՌԱՀԵՂ" լինի,որը քեզ չհետքարքրի,դժվար թե իրա ներկան մենակ դու լինես.......

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> պռոստը եթե անցյալը "ՓԱՌԱՀԵՂ" լինի,որը քեզ չհետքարքրի,դժվար թե իրա ներկան մենակ դու լինես.......


Դա արդեն իմ ու իրա խնդիրն ա ու կյանքն ա: Ու թարգեք էլի մյուսների անկողին մտնելը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ու թարգեք էլի մյուսների անկողին մտնելը:


ապեր ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում,որի իրավունքը ունեմ,դու էլ քոնը
երևի ես թեման բացածա որ ամեն մեկը իրա կարծիքը գրի,թե չե? :Think:

----------


## electrical_storm

Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Պաոլո Կոելյո "11 Րոպե" գիրքը:

----------


## Artgeo

> ապեր ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում,որի իրավունքը ունեմ,դու էլ քոնը
> երևի ես թեման բացածա որ ամեն մեկը իրա կարծիքը գրի,թե չե?


Էլի որ, բայց պետք չի պարտադրել սեփական կարծիքը ուրիշներին, համոզել ու նամանավանդ կոպիտ ու վիրավորելով սեփական կարծիքը առաջ տանել:
Հենց դրա համար եմ ասում, որ թեման վերածվել ա, ոչ թե կարծիքի փոխանակման, այլ ճշտի պարզման՝ ճիշտը մի հատ ա ու իմնա սկզբունքով: Այս ամենը կոնկրետ քեզ չի վերաբերվում: Ամենևին: Ընդհանրապես թեմայի ընթացքին ու գրառումներում տիրող հիմնականում ագրեսից զգացմունքների մասին է խոսքը:




> Հարցն այն աստիճան անհատական մոտեցում է պահանջում, որ նույնիսկ քննարկման կարիք չկա: Ամեն մի զույգի, ավելին, ամեն մի անհատի ներքին խնդիրն է:

----------


## Anton_Braind

Վերջերս  ծանոթացա մի  Սոց. հարցումի  տվյալների  որտեղ  նշվում  էր  որ  հայաստանյան  նորաստեղծ  ընտանիքներում  տղամարդկանց  58,Իսկ  կանանց 36  տոկոսն  մինչ   ամուսնությունը  ունի սեռական  փորձ: :Ok:  :Think: 
ԸՆԴ ՈՐՈՒՄ   կանայք հիմնականում կոնտակտի  մեջ  են մտնում  իրենց ապագա ամուսիների  հետ,մինչդեռ մեր սիրելի  Հոլանդիայում  այս  տոկոսները  անցնում  են  90-ի  սահմանը: :Love: 
Այսպիսով>>>>>>ՊԵՏՔ Է  ԱՐԴՅՈՔ  սեռական  փորձը  աղջկան  և  տղային  մինչ  ամուսնանալը ,թէ  մեզ ավելի  հաճելի է կարմիր  խնձորի  լուրը: :Blush:

----------


## Anton_Braind

Ոչ  մի  հայ   աղջիկ  Հայաստանում  չի կանգնի տղային  ասի <<<ՔՆԻՐ  ԻՆՁ ՀԵՏ>>>>>
Ու  էդ  շատ լավ ա,բայց  եթե  աղջիկը  վախում  է   և   ամաչում   սեքսով  զբաղվել  այն տղայի հետ  որի  հետ  հենց  ինքը  ուզում  ա, արդեն   այն   բարդույթն  ա,որ  դսից ուրիշի  աչքն ա հանում,ներսից մերը:
Ցանկացածս   ազատ  ենք  մեր  որոշումների  մեջ:Ազատությունը  դա այն  մեծագույն  գաղափարն է   որին  հասել է  ՄԱՐԴ-ԱՐԱՐԾԸ:  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Ոչ  մի  հայ   աղջիկ  Հայաստանում  չի կանգնի տղային  ասի <<<ՔՆԻՐ  ԻՆՁ ՀԵՏ>>>>>


Ո՞նց կարող ես ԲՈԼՈՐԻ մասին ասել. հո՞ Հայաստանի բոլոր աղջիկներին չես ճանաչում:  :Wink: 
Կարող է կանգնում ասում են, կամ էլ նստած տեղից են համարձակ առաջարկության գնում, կամ էլ  նույնիսկ, Աստված էլ չանի, պառկած են լինում:  :Tongue: 
Ի՞նչ գիտես:  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Ո՞նց կարող ես ԲՈԼՈՐԻ մասին ասել. հո՞ Հայաստանի բոլոր աղջիկներին չես ճանաչում: 
> Կարող է կանգնում ասում են, կամ էլ նստած տեղից են համարձակ առաջարկության գնում, կամ էլ  նույնիսկ, Աստված էլ չանի, պառկած են լինում: 
> Ի՞նչ գիտես:


Ճիշտ ես, ես ինքս նույնիսկ մի քանի հոգու տենց գիտեմ, նստես հետները հաց ուտես մի քանի բաժակել խմես, ասես գնում եմ տուն քեզ չի թողնի գնաս ու էնքան առիթ կտա սեքսի որ պտի ուղեղից հիվանդ լինես չհասկանալու համար, իսկ եթե սկզբունքորեն ցուց տաս որ չես հասկացել նա ինքը կառաջարկի, ընդ որում ոչ ոք չ մտածում նրանց մասին որպես պոռնիկների:

----------


## Andro

kamac kamac kpoxvi, ayspes chi mna. Bayc mi banic piti zguysh linel vor lriv amotner@ chkorcnen! 
Mer hayeri  mot  cankacac paragaum txaneri artonutyunner@ shata (cavoq)

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում լատիներեն տառերով գրելն արգելվում է։ Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## P.S.

Ինձ համար գոյություն չունի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն հասկացություն: Ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում սեքսը՝ անձնագրում կնիքից հետո: Եթե ես սիրով զբաղվում եմ իմ սիրած աղջկա հետ, ապա ըստ էության հարսանիքից հետո և առաջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: 

Չեմ ուզում կարծիքս որևէ մեկի վրա փաթաթել կամ ասել, որ ես ամենաճիշտն եմ, բայց մի բան ասեմ՝ վաղուց անցել է այն ժամանակը, երբ սեքսը տաբու էր մեր երկրում՝ խոսելու և զբաղվելու համար: Այժմ այն յուրաքանչյուր անհատի գործն է:

Օրինակ, վերջերս կարդացի, որ Ընկերներ ամերիկյան սերիալի դերասանուհի Լիզա Կուդրոուն մինչև 31 տարեկան կույս է մնացել՝ մինչև իր հարսանիքի առաջին գիշերը: 

Այստեղ չկա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն: Ուղղակի, եթե առաջ կույս լինելը պարտադիր էր, հիմա դարձել է ցանկալի: Ու ցանկալի որոշ մարդկանց համար: Ինձ համար՝  թքած ունեմ, միայն աղջիկը նորմալ մարդ լինի, ինձ սիրի, ես էլ իրեն:  Որոշ մարդկանց համար իմ կեցվածքը կարող է թվալ անթասիբություն: Գուցե: Ես դա համարում եմ՝ ռացիոնալ վերաբերմունք:

----------


## Andro

> Ինձ համար գոյություն չունի.....


Բայց չափի մեջ: Տղաները ասում են, որ  պետք է կույս լինի, իսկ տեղը եկած պահին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնի:

----------


## Մականուն

> Ինձ համար գոյություն չունի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն հասկացություն: Ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում սեքսը՝ անձնագրում կնիքից հետո: Եթե ես սիրով զբաղվում եմ իմ սիրած աղջկա հետ, ապա ըստ էության հարսանիքից հետո և առաջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:


Բա առաջին գիշերը չհանես անձնագիրը դնես դիմացդ որ.... :LOL:  
Սեքսն ու ամուսնությունը իրար հետ այնքան կապ ունեն, որքան ուսումն ու ինստիտուտը. առանց վերջինի էլ գոյություն ունեն, բայց վերջինի դեպքում ինչ որ տեղ վերածվում են պարտականության ու չնայած այս ամենին վերջինի գոյությունը ոչ պարտադիր այլ ցանկալի պայման է: Դե ասեք, ով՞ չի ինձ հետ համամիտ: 
Եկեք մտածենք ուղեղով, թե չէ դժվար է... ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեքսը ամուսնության հետ: Ամուսնությունը շատ ավելին է, քան սեքսը՝ այն էլ առաջին:

----------


## P.S.

> Բա առաջին գիշերը չհանես անձնագիրը դնես դիմացդ որ.... 
> Սեքսն ու ամուսնությունը իրար հետ այնքան կապ ունեն, որքան ուսումն ու ինստիտուտը. առանց վերջինի էլ գոյություն ունեն, բայց վերջինի դեպքում ինչ որ տեղ վերածվում են պարտականության ու չնայած այս ամենին վերջինի գոյությունը ոչ պարտադիր այլ ցանկալի պայման է: Դե ասեք, ով՞ չի ինձ հետ համամիտ: 
> Եկեք մտածենք ուղեղով, թե չէ դժվար է... ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեքսը ամուսնության հետ: Ամուսնությունը շատ ավելին է, քան սեքսը՝ այն էլ առաջին:


Շատ հետաքրքիր գրառում ես արել...ոչ հակաճառում ես, ոչ էլ համաձայնում: Ընդամենը ուրիշ համեմատություն ես անում, որն ընդամենը պետք է ընդունել ի գիտություն… :Think:

----------


## Մականուն

> Շատ հետաքրքիր գրառում ես արել...ոչ հակաճառում ես, ոչ էլ համաձայնում: Ընդամենը ուրիշ համեմատություն ես անում, որն ընդամենը պետք է ընդունել ի գիտություն…


Դե երևի միտք հստակ չեմ արտահայտել, բայց ըստ էության համաձայնում էի գրածիդ հետ :Ok:

----------


## Զարմացած

Հարաբերության մեջ սեռականը աստիձանաբար վանում է հարաբերությունը, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը ունի, ու զգտումը ամուսնանալու հավասարվում է զրոի

----------


## Ariadna

> Հարաբերության մեջ սեռականը աստիձանաբար վանում է հարաբերությունը, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը ունի, ու զգտումը ամուսնանալու հավասարվում է զրոի


Հիմա արդեն ես եմ զարմացածը :Blush:  Փաստորեն ամուսնանալու միակ իմաստը սեքսն է՞, ըստ քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Undina

Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդկանց հարաբերությունները հասել են էդ աստիճանի վստահելի ւ մտերմիկ մակարդակին, ուրեմն դա ոչ իմ, ոչ քո, ոչ իրա, ոչ էլ ցանկացած ուրիշ որևէ մեկի խնդիրն է…
Կարևորը այն է, որ աղջիկը չապրի "консервная банка"  սկզբունքով (մեկը բացումը անի, բոլորը օգտվեն, ու հետո էլ դատարկ դուրս շպրտեն) :Angry2: 

Ու մի բան էլ.
Եթե տղան պահանջում է աղջկանից չունենալ սեռական հարաբերություններ մինչև ամուսնությունը, ապա նա էլ պետք է նույնը անի: սեռական դիսկրիմինացիա չպիտի լինի: :Angry2:  
Դե հիմա մենք մեղավոր ենք, որ տղաների մոտ լինել չլինելը պարզելը հնարավոր չի, իսկ մեր մոր հնարավորա :Blush: . որեմն կրակն ենք ընկել………… :Angry2:  :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

> Դե հիմա մենք մեղավոր ենք, որ տղաների մոտ լինել չլինելը պարզելը հնարավոր չի, իսկ մեր մոր հնարավորա. որեմն կրակն ենք ընկել…………


դուք էլ պրոբլեմ չունեք... ամենաորակյալ ձևով հատուկ մասնագետները կվերացնեն բոլոր <թերությունները> ամենաշատը հիսուն դոլարով...

հարցը դա չի...
նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ-շատ են տարբերվում ուղղակի սեռական հարաբերություններից, դրանք շատ կարևոր են, ու, ըստ իս - անհրաժեշտ, 100 տոկոսով վստահ լինելու համար, որ նա, ում ընտրել ես, իսկապես նա է, ում հետ ուզում ես ապրել կյանքիդ մնացած մասը...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ-շատ են տարբերվում ուղղակի սեռական հարաբերություններից, դրանք շատ կարևոր են, ու, ըստ իս - անհրաժեշտ, 100 տոկոսով վստահ լինելու համար, որ նա, ում ընտրել ես, իսկապես նա է, ում հետ ուզում ես ապրել կյանքիդ մնացած մասը...


Իսկ եթե այդ հարաբերություններից հետո համոզվում ես, որ ընտրությունդ սխալ է... :Think:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ եթե այդ հարաբերություններից հետո համոզվում ես, որ ընտրությունդ սխալ է...


Ավելի լավ է մինչև ամուսնանալը համոզվես, քան ամուսնանալուց հետո  :Wink:

----------


## Undina

Վայ էս ինչ լավ ասեցիր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   նենց լավ ասեցիր  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ես համաձայն եմ. Գիտես ըստ ստատիստիկայի բաժանությունների 45-48%  տեղի են ունենում դավաճանության ու սեռական անբավարարվածության պատճառով :Sad:

----------


## Chilly

> Վայ էս ինչ լավ ասեցիր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   նենց լավ ասեցիր  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


բա որ ասում եմ...

----------


## Undina

Մեջբերում:
Undina-ի խոսքերից  
Վայ էս ինչ լավ ասեցիր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! նենց լավ ասեցիր !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


բա որ ասում եմ... 


դե հիմաաաաա :Blush:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Վայ էս ինչ լավ ասեցիր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   նենց լավ ասեցիր  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ես համաձայն եմ. Գիտես ըստ ստատիստիկայի բաժանությունների 45-48%  տեղի են ունենում դավաճանության ու սեռական անբավարարվածության պատճառով


Սեռական անբավարարվածությունը, և դրանից բխող դավաճանության խնդիրը պարտադիր չէ լուծել նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունների միջոցով: Համենայն դեպս եթե հանդիպում ես մի աղջկա, որը հազար անգամ ավելի լավն է բոլոր իմաստներով, քան թե հազար ու մի "բարոյական" աղջիկ, զուտ այն բանի համար որ ինքը կույս չէ հրաժարվես, էդ ես ընդունում եմ սխալ: 
Ու մի հարց է ինձ հետաքրքիր, էդ խնդիրը հայերի մեջ մտել է քրստոնեությունից? Թե դա եղել է մինչ այդ: Այսինքն դա ոչ թե հայ ազգի համար է խ?նդիր, այլ հավատացող մարդու համար?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ու մի բան էլ.
> Եթե տղան պահանջում է աղջկանից չունենալ սեռական հարաբերություններ մինչև ամուսնությունը, ապա նա էլ պետք է նույնը անի: սեռական դիսկրիմինացիա չպիտի լինի:



Սենց ա լինում էլի ,որ ներկայիս սերնդի շատ աղջիկներ ամեն ինչում ուզում են տղու հետ ոտ գցել ,աղջիկ եք ու ծնվել եք Հայաստանում ,ուրեմն հաշտվեք հայի հոգեկերտվածքի հետ ու եղեք աղջկա դերում ... ոնց ա նեռվերս քայքայվում սենց գրառումներից <<եթե տղեն սենց ա անում ,ուրեմն աղջիկն էլ պտի անի >>  ու նման  մտքեր...
Հ.Գ.
Տղեն պտի  ունենա *լիքը* հարաբերություն , փորձ ձեռք բերի ,որ հետո իրա ու կնոջ սեռական կյանքում ինք ինչ-որ տեղ  խաղա ուսուցչի դեր ,ոչ թե կինը ասի ,թե որը որից հետո ա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ-շատ են տարբերվում ուղղակի սեռական հարաբերություններից, դրանք շատ կարևոր են, ու, ըստ իս - անհրաժեշտ, 100 տոկոսով վստահ լինելու համար, որ նա, ում ընտրել ես, իսկապես նա է, ում հետ ուզում ես ապրել կյանքիդ մնացած մասը...


էս մոտեցման հետ լրիվ համաձայն չեմ ,եթե ես մեկին սիրում եմ ուրեմն ,իրա նկատմամբ կիրք էլ եմ զգում ,էլ ինչ կա ըտեղ պարզելու թե համապատասխան ա , թե չէ :Shok: 
 կամ էլ 90 տոկոսով ա համապատասխանում ,ուրեմն ետ աղջկան պտի ասես.<<Սիրելի'ս , մենք միմյանց չենք բավարարում ? >> կարողա ետ անգամ չի ստացվել ,բայց  հետագա ամուսնական կյանքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում ,կամ էլ կարողա մի քիչ են չի , բայց հո մարդիկ իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանում սեքսի համար :Shok:

----------


## BusinessMen

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, սիրո մասին պատկերացումները հիմա փոխված են ու շատ ցավալի է, որ աղջիկներն են մեծամասամբ այդպես մտածում…

----------


## Second Chance

> Վայ էս ինչ լավ ասեցիր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   նենց լավ ասեցիր  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ես համաձայն եմ. Գիտես ըստ ստատիստիկայի բաժանությունների 45-48%  տեղի են ունենում դավաճանության ու սեռական անբավարարվածության պատճառով


Ստից բաներ էք խոսում ձեր բերած օրինակը հետևանք է ոչ թե պատճառ,  եթե ամուսիններն էլ իրար չեն սիրում բնականաբար նրանց մոտ կմարի միմյանց հանդեպ ցանկություները.. և բնականանաբար էլ կդառնան անբավարարված ու կդավաճանեն իրար  :Smile: 

Չեմ կարծում, որ ամուսինները եթե իրար իսկապես սիրում են ինչ որ պրոբլեմ կունենան սեռական կյանքում /եթե իհարկե առողջական չի պրոբլեմը/
Հետո էլ ձեր ասած նախամուսնական փորձի մասին... էտ ինչու պետքա սովորեն պոռնիկներից կամ չգիտեմ ուրիշ ինչ կանանց մոտ՞ ,որ հետո իրենց սիրելիին սովորացնեն  ... չեմ հասկանում ,եթե մինչև ամուսնական գիշերը սեքսով զբաղված չլինեն չեն իմանա թե դա ինչ է՞  :Think:  կարծում եմ բնությունը կհուշի ոնց էլ լինի .... 



> կարողա ետ անգամ չի ստացվել ,բայց հետագա ամուսնական կյանքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում ,կամ էլ կարողա մի քիչ են չի , բայց հո մարդիկ իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանում սեքսի համար


 ես էլ եմ էտպես կարծում  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սենց ա լինում էլի ,որ ներկայիս սերնդի շատ աղջիկներ ամեն ինչում ուզում են տղու հետ ոտ գցել ,աղջիկ եք ու ծնվել եք Հայաստանում ,ուրեմն հաշտվեք հայի հոգեկերտվածքի հետ ու եղեք աղջկա դերում ... ոնց ա նեռվերս քայքայվում սենց գրառումներից <<եթե տղեն սենց ա անում ,ուրեմն աղջիկն էլ պտի անի >> ու նման մտքեր...


դրա մի հատ լավ օրինակ կա, եթե չեմ սխալվում Ֆինլանդիայում, դե այնտեղ պիվա շատ են խմում, ու դրանից հետո մինչև տուն գնալը տղամարդիկ իրանց կարիքները ծառի տակ են հոգում, կանայքել պնդելով սեռական հավասարության մասին, որոշում են հետ չմնալ :Lol2:  :Bad: 
ՄԱՌԱԶՄ
կներեք թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվեցի :Smile:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հետո էլ ձեր ասած նախամուսնական փորձի մասին... էտ ինչու պետքա սովորեն պոռնիկներից կամ չգիտեմ ուրիշ ինչ կանանց մոտ՞ ,որ հետո իրենց սիրելիին սովորացնեն  ... չեմ հասկանում ,եթե մինչև ամուսնական գիշերը սեքսով զբաղված չլինեն չեն իմանա թե դա ինչ է՞  կարծում եմ բնությունը կհուշի ոնց էլ լինի ....



Դե չէ :Think: , տենց պատասխանատու գործը չարժի թողնել բնության հույսին :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ստից բաներ էք խոսում ձեր բերած օրինակը հետևանք է ոչ թե պատճառ,  եթե ամուսիններն էլ իրար չեն սիրում բնականաբար նրանց մոտ կմարի միմյանց հանդեպ ցանկություները.. և բնականանաբար էլ կդառնան անբավարարված ու կդավաճանեն իրար 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ ամուսինները եթե իրար իսկապես սիրում են ինչ որ պրոբլեմ կունենան սեռական կյանքում /եթե իհարկե առողջական չի պրոբլեմը/
> Հետո էլ ձեր ասած նախամուսնական փորձի մասին... էտ ինչու պետքա սովորեն պոռնիկներից կամ չգիտեմ ուրիշ ինչ կանանց մոտ՞ ,որ հետո իրենց սիրելիին սովորացնեն  ... չեմ հասկանում ,եթե մինչև ամուսնական գիշերը սեքսով զբաղված չլինեն չեն իմանա թե դա ինչ է՞  կարծում եմ բնությունը կհուշի ոնց էլ լինի .... 
>  ես էլ եմ էտպես կարծում


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բնությունն ամենազոր է, հենց բնությունից հեռանալուց են բոլոր դժբախտություններն ու խնդիրներն առաջ գալիս...  :Think:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ստից բաներ էք խոսում ձեր բերած օրինակը հետևանք է ոչ թե պատճառ,  եթե ամուսիններն էլ իրար չեն սիրում բնականաբար նրանց մոտ կմարի միմյանց հանդեպ ցանկություները.. և բնականանաբար էլ կդառնան անբավարարված ու կդավաճանեն իրար 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ ամուսինները եթե իրար իսկապես սիրում են ինչ որ պրոբլեմ կունենան սեռական կյանքում /եթե իհարկե առողջական չի պրոբլեմը/
> Հետո էլ ձեր ասած նախամուսնական փորձի մասին... էտ ինչու պետքա սովորեն պոռնիկներից կամ չգիտեմ ուրիշ ինչ կանանց մոտ՞ ,որ հետո իրենց սիրելիին սովորացնեն  ... չեմ հասկանում ,եթե մինչև ամուսնական գիշերը սեքսով զբաղված չլինեն չեն իմանա թե դա ինչ է՞  կարծում եմ բնությունը կհուշի ոնց էլ լինի .... 
>  ես էլ եմ էտպես կարծում



Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ, ապրես, ավելացնեմ կան հատուկ մասնագետներ որոնք կօգնեն, կան լավ գրականություններ մի խոսքով

----------


## Paradise

Իմ կարծիքով դա յուրաքանչյուր անձի գործն է քանի որ Հայաստանում դեռ քո ասածը չի ընդունվում այնպես ինչպես ուրիշ երկրներում բայց եթե ենթադրենք որ զույգերը մինչ ամուսնութըունը զբաղվեցին սեքսով ու հանկարծ պարզվում է որ տղան գնացել է այդ քայլին ոչ թե աղջկա հանդեպ ունեցած սիրուց այլ ուղակի որպեսզի պարծենալու տեղ ունենա ընկերների մոտ որ իրեն հաջողվել է սեքսով զբաղվել կույս աղջկա հետ ու?աղջկա ողջ կյանքը խորտակվում է: Բայց կան նաև այնպի աղջիկներ որոնց համար կույս լինեն թե չլինեն պրոբլեմ չի ներկայացնում դասավորել իրենց կյանքը: Այդպիսիներին հիմնականում հանդիպում են (բանից բեխաբար ) մարդիկ: Մյուս կողմից` եթե տղայի և աղջկա մեջ ամեն ինչ որոշված է,  այսինքն ամուսնության պրոբլեմներ չկան և նրանք երկուսն էլ խելագարի պես իրար սիրում են , ապա այդ դեպքում գուցե և կարելի է:
     Այս հարցի շուրջ դեռ երկար կարելի է քննարկել քանի որ դեպք է լինում երբ տղան է մեղավոր և խաղում է աղջկա զգացմունքների հետ և հակառակը: Անձամբ իմ համար իմ զգացմունքները սրբություն են վորովհետև ոչ բոլորին կարող ես սիրել, իսկ սիրում են Ծնողներին, Քույր, Եղբայր, Երեխա,Կին, Ամուսին, Սիրած Էակ որը հետագայում դառնում է կին կամ ամուսին և դրանք բոլորը աշխարհում մեր ունեցած ՍՐԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ են:

----------


## dvgray

Ինձ թվում է ոչ թե Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ են սխալ, այլ "ամուսնություն" ասվածը:
Ինչ որ անբնական մի բան է "ամուսնություն" -ը:
Այսինքն բնության մեջ էտ պես երևույթ չկա: Դա մարդու հորինած ապուշությունն է:

----------


## Արմին

> էս մոտեցման հետ լրիվ համաձայն չեմ ,եթե ես մեկին սիրում եմ ուրեմն ,իրա նկատմամբ կիրք էլ եմ զգում ,էլ ինչ կա ըտեղ պարզելու թե համապատասխան ա , թե չէ
>  կամ էլ 90 տոկոսով ա համապատասխանում ,ուրեմն ետ աղջկան պտի ասես.<<Սիրելի'ս , մենք միմյանց չենք բավարարում ? >> կարողա ետ անգամ չի ստացվել ,բայց  հետագա ամուսնական կյանքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում ,կամ էլ կարողա մի քիչ են չի , բայց հո մարդիկ իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանում սեքսի համար


 :Ok:  Այս մտքի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ինչ որ բաներ չպետք  է անես, որ իմանաս ինքնա թե չէ, եթե մարդուն մինչև վերջ համոզված ես, որ սիրում ես, ու կիրքն էլ պակասություն չի անում, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալա ու կստացվի, կարիք չկա փորձելու :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ թվում է ոչ թե Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ են սխալ, այլ "ամուսնություն" ասվածը:
> Ինչ որ անբնական մի բան է "ամուսնություն" -ը:
> Այսինքն բնության մեջ էտ պես երևույթ չկա: Դա մարդու հորինած ապուշությունն է:


Համաձայն չեմ

Այսինքն ով ում հասնի ինչ ուզի անի, ու երեխեքն էլ ... դե հիմա ի՞նչ երեխա .. ի՞նչ ամուսնություն, դա ապուշություն է: Բնության մեջ պահպահակ էլ չի եղել էդ էլ ա մարդու հորինած ապուշություն, ասյինք ինչքան սեքս(բնական), ենքան երեխա, ու բնության նման ինչքան շատ հարաբերություններ, տարբեր կանանց հետ, ենքան բազմացում: Ու բնության մեջ շատ դեպքերում մայրը միայնակա մեծացնում երեխաներին(երևի ձագերին), մարդիկ էլ սկսեն տենց անել, ապուշության փոխարե՞ն:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## ArmBoy

Ձեր (նկատի ունեմ՝ մեծ մասի) գրածից դուրս է գալիս, որ մարդ ինչ հորինել է մինչեւ հիմա, ապուշություն է: Լավ, բա մարդու ո՞ր հորինածն է նորմալ բան, ֆորո՞ւմը եւ այն, որ լիքը մարդ խոսում են այնպիսի թեմաներից, որից սկի գաղափար էլ չունեն, հա՞  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ձեր (նկատի ունեմ՝ մեծ մասի) գրածից դուրս է գալիս, որ մարդ ինչ հորինել է մինչեւ հիմա, ապուշություն է: Լավ, բա մարդու ո՞ր հորինածն է նորմալ բան, ֆորո՞ւմը եւ այն, որ լիքը մարդ խոսում են այնպիսի թեմաներից, որից սկի գաղափար էլ չունեն, հա՞


Ինչը մեկի համար ապուշությունա ,մյուսի համար նորությունա , տակ չտո տենց մի ասեք :LOL:  :Tongue: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների
Ոչ մի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչ մի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ


"Ոչ մի" - ն եթե խաչասերենք իր բնօրինակի հետ, ապա կստացվի որ ոչ թե մի հատ, այլ մեկից ավելի անգամներ:
Ճի՞շտ հասկացա ես քեզ  :Smile: 
…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> "Ոչ մի" - ն եթե խաչասերենք իր բնօրինակի հետ, ապա կստացվի որ ոչ թե մի հատ, այլ մեկից ավելի անգամներ:
> Ճի՞շտ հասկացա ես քեզ 
> …


Իհարկե սխալ հասկացար  :Huh: 
Էխ մարդիկ , ամեն ինչ խաչասերմամբ եք բացատրում :Tongue: 
Ասեմ հարցը շատ անձնական բնույթի է ու ամեն զույգի գործն է, որը ճիշտ կհամարեն , նա էլ կլինի ճիշտը: Հետո իրանք են պատասխան տալու իրենց ամեն քայի համար  :Tongue: 
Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին... :Cool:

----------


## FactorX

ժողովուրդ...  :Shok:  սեքսի մասին էդքան ել փիլիսոփայել... չարժե, ով ինչքան ուզումա, ում հետ ուզումա թող զբաղվի, մի կողմ նետեք ավանդական պատկերացումները ու շարժվեք առաջ, վերջապես

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ժողովուրդ...  սեքսի մասին էդքան ել փիլիսոփայել... չարժե, *ով ինչքան ուզումա, ում հետ ուզումա* թող զբաղվի, մի կողմ նետեք ավանդական պատկերացումները ու շարժվեք առաջ, վերջապես


 :Shok:  Պրիչյոմ տուտ ավանդական պատկերացումներ,  գո՞հ ես քո գրածից, հլը ուշադիր կարդա  :Cool: 
Չէ լուրջ եմ ասում *ես աշխարհը գժվելա*, սեքսուալ ռեվալյուշնա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

> ժողովուրդ...  սեքսի մասին էդքան ել փիլիսոփայել... չարժե, ով ինչքան ուզումա, ում հետ ուզումա թող զբաղվի, մի կողմ նետեք ավանդական պատկերացումները ու շարժվեք առաջ, վերջապես


Միայն չմոռանաք պաշտպանվելուց , դե հազար հիվանդություն և այլն :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պրիչյոմ տուտ ավանդական պատկերացումներ,  գո՞հ ես քո գրածից, հլը ուշադիր կարդա 
> Չէ լուրջ եմ ասում *ես աշխարհը գժվելա*, սեքսուալ ռեվալյուշնա


Հա, մեզ մոտ նոր ա էդ «ռեվոլյուշնը»: Հետո կամաց կամաց կհանդարտվեն:

----------


## Katka

> Հա, մեզ մոտ նոր ա էդ «ռեվոլյուշնը»: Հետո կամաց կամաց կհանդարտվեն:


Մենք շատ հեռու ենք էդ կարգի «ռեվոլյուշնից», մենք հալա քաղաքական ռեվոլյուշնով ենք զբաղված, թեկուզ , արդյոք կա տարբերություն??? :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Պրիչյոմ տուտ ավանդական պատկերացումներ,  գո՞հ ես քո գրածից, հլը ուշադիր կարդա 
> Չէ լուրջ եմ ասում *ես աշխարհը գժվելա*, սեքսուալ ռեվալյուշնա


Ո՞ր աշխարհը   :Baby: 
Գժվելու բան կարծում եմ չկա: Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ու ծրագրավորված: *Մարդը գնում է դեպի անմեղություն*:  Իսկ ազատ սեքսի ամենօրյա հնարավորությունը, երբ էգն է ընտևում իր պարտնյորին, և ոչ թե ծնող - հարազատությունը, այդ անմեղություն  կարևորագույն բաղադրիչներից մեկն է: 
Այդ՝ *Ազատ սեքսից հետո միայն կսկսի կոմունիզմ կոչված հասարակարգը* 
 :Baby:

----------


## FactorX

> Պրիչյոմ տուտ ավանդական պատկերացումներ,  գո՞հ ես քո գրածից, հլը ուշադիր կարդա 
> Չէ լուրջ եմ ասում *ես աշխարհը գժվելա*, սեքսուալ ռեվալյուշնա


Իհարկե գոհ եմ, դու որ ուշադիր կարդաս ու մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ հենց ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ  ՔԽԽ մտածելակերպնա խանգարում էս ժողովրդին առաջ շարժվել

----------


## REAL_ist

> հենց ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ ՔԽԽ մտածելակերպնա խանգարում էս ժողովրդին առաջ շարժվել


դրանիցա էլի որ երգիրը երգիր չի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իհարկե գոհ եմ, դու որ ուշադիր կարդաս ու մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ հենց ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ  ՔԽԽ մտածելակերպնա խանգարում էս ժողովրդին առաջ շարժվել


 :LOL:  Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կդրդեն մարդկանց առաջ գնալ  ու լայն մտածել ՞  :LOL: 
Կարծում եմ ավանդականը հիմա շատ քիչ տեղերում է դեր խաղում,  ուղղակի մարդիկ սիրում են ամեն ինչ ավանդականի վրա բարդելը :Եթե համարում եմ սխալ նախաամուսնական սեռ. հարաբերությունները, դա չի նշանակում, որ ավանդապաշտանմունքից  է գալիս , դա ինձանից է գալիս . այսքանը...

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կդրդեն մարդկանց առաջ գնալ  ու լայն մտածել ՞ 
> Կարծում եմ ավանդականը հիմա շատ քիչ տեղերում է դեր խաղում,  ուղղակի մարդիկ սիրում են ամեն ինչ ավանդականի վրա բարդելը :Եթե համարում եմ սխալ նախաամուսնական սեռ. հարաբերությունները, դա չի նշանակում, որ ավանդապաշտանմունքից  է գալիս , դա ինձանից է գալիս . այսքանը...


Ճիշտա Ոզնի ջան Սրանց Չլսես  :Ok:  :Love:

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, էրեկ ընկերուհիս մի բան պատմեց, ուզում եմ անպայման պատմեմ։ Ուրեմն իր  մաման նոր ա պատմել էդ մասին։ Մի խոսքով, երբ իրա մաման ու պապան ամուսնացել են, դա էղել ա 60ական թվերի սկզբներին, Ստեփանավանում, առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվանից հետո, կեսուրը մտել է նորապսակների սենյակ, ու հարսի անկողնում նկատել  արյան հետք, զարմացած հարցրել է՝ թե էս ինչ ա, հարսն էլ, դե բնականաբար ավելի զարմացած կեսուրի զարմանալուց, պատասխանել է, դե որ առաջին գիշերն էր, էդպես ա լինում։ Կեսուրը ասել է՝ բայց տղաս ասել էր, որ ձեր մեջ ամեն ինչ վաղուց եղել է։ Հարսը զարմացել ու ձայն չի հանել։ Էկել է իր ամուսնուն, թե՝ ինչ ես տենց բան ասել ծնողներիդ, եթե իրականում չէր էղել ոչինչ։ Սա էլ թե՝ ես գիտեի, որ դու երեք տարի ընկեր ես ունեցել մինչև ինձ, մտածում էի, որ իր հետ եղած կլինես երեք տարում։ Ու էդ մարդը երբեք չի հարցրել նույնիսկ դրա մասին իր ապագա կնոջը, կամ էլ դրա պատճառով չի մտածել չամուսնանա։ Դե հիմա դուք հետևություններ արեք մարդկային որակների մասին, և ոմանք թող ամաչեն, որ 60-ականների սկզբներին նույնիսկ, հեռավոր գյուղերում, կային էդքան առաջադեմ մարդիկ, որոնց համար կարևորը սերն էր և դիմացինի մարդկային որակները։ Իսկ մեր օրերում, 21-րդ դարում, դեռ 90%-ի ուղեղանման օրգանը  չի տարբերվում իրենց նախնիների նույնանուն օրգանից՝ ոչ իր բովանդակությամբ, ոչ ծավալով  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Պատմությունն ուշագրավ էր... Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ - այ քեզ զույգ, որ այդ հարցը նրանց մեջ չի առաջացել: Դրանից օտարության հոտ է գալիս :Sad:

----------

Albus (06.06.2012), Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Պատմությունն ուշագրավ էր... Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ - այ քեզ զույգ, որ այդ հարցը նրանց մեջ չի առաջացել: Դրանից օտարության հոտ է գալիս


Բացարձակ, դրանից միայն սիրո հոտ է գալիս։ Դե կնոջ մտքով չի էլ անցել, որ բան ասի, որովհետև իրականում ոչինչ չի էղել նախորդ ընկերոջ հետ, իսկ ապագա ամուսինն էլ այնքան է սիրել, և այնքան նրբանկատ է եղել, որ նույնիսկ չի էլ հարցրել։

----------


## Lion

Եսիմ... ըստ իս այստեղ կոկռազ անտարբերություն է... Ուրեմն ինչ - քո սիրելիի կյանքի այդ կողմը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում?? Չգիտեմ, ես դա չեմ ընկալում... :Sad:

----------


## Ariadna

> Եսիմ... ըստ իս այստեղ կոկռազ անտարբերություն է... Ուրեմն ինչ - քո սիրելիի կյանքի այդ կողմը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում?? Չգիտեմ, ես դա չեմ ընկալում...


Այդ կողմը ո՞րն ա, էդ մարդը իմացել է, որ իր ընկերուհին ընկեր է ունեցել մինչև իրեն, ու մտածել է, որ եթե ընկեր ունես, սեքսը լրիվ բնական է, դրա համար էլ չի հարցրել, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ չհասկանալու։

----------


## Lion

> ւ մտածել է, որ եթե ընկեր ունես, սեքսը լրիվ բնական է,


 Փաստորեն ըստ քեզ ընկեր ունեցած յուրաքանչյուր աղջիկ արդեն... աղջիկ չէ? Վատ չի... :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Փաստորեն ըստ քեզ ընկեր ունեցած յուրաքանչյուր աղջիկ արդեն... աղջիկ չէ? Վատ չի...


Իմ մասին չենք խոսում, ըստ այդ մարդու, միգուցե և կասկածել է, բայց ամեն դեպքում դա իր համար բացարձակ նշանակություն չի ունեցել։  Էդ մարդը սիրել է և վերջ, դրա մասին է խոսքը։

----------


## Lion

Դե հա, հասկանալի է... խոսքն այդ մարդու մասին է: Ուրեմն ամեն մի ընկեր ունեցած աղջիկ չէ, որ անցել է այդ սահմանը: Բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա. Ուրեմն այդ տղայի համար այդ հարցը ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐՎԵԼ է, որ ինքը պարզաբանումներ է տվել ընտանիքին: Իսկ եթե կարևորվել է, բնական պիտի լինել թեկուզ և անուղղակի հարցը աղջկան: Իսկ եթե հարցը չի եղել, ուրեմն... զույգերը օտար են եղել իրար: Կամ տղան ռիսկ չի արել հարցնել - վերջին դեպքն էլ է օտարության մասին խոսում :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե հա, հասկանալի է... խոսքն այդ մարդու մասին է: Ուրեմն ամեն մի ընկեր ունեցած աղջիկ չէ, որ անցել է այդ սահմանը: Բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա. Ուրեմն այդ տղայի համար այդ հարցը ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐՎԵԼ է, որ ինքը պարզաբանումներ է տվել ընտանիքին: Իսկ եթե կարևորվել է, բնական պիտի լինել թեկուզ և անուղղակի հարցը աղջկան: Իսկ եթե հարցը չի եղել, ուրեմն... զույգերը օտար են եղել իրար: Կամ տղան ռիսկ չի արել հարցնել - վերջին դեպքն էլ է օտարության մասին խոսում


Իր համար չի կարևորվել, բայց մտածել է, որ միգուցե ամեն դեպքում տանը դա հետաքրքրի, դրա համար էլ էդպես է ասել, ավելորդ խոսակցություններից խուսափելու համար։

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հա, հասկանալի է... խոսքն այդ մարդու մասին է: Ուրեմն ամեն մի ընկեր ունեցած աղջիկ չէ, որ անցել է այդ սահմանը: Բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա. Ուրեմն այդ տղայի համար այդ հարցը ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐՎԵԼ է, որ ինքը պարզաբանումներ է տվել ընտանիքին: Իսկ եթե կարևորվել է, բնական պիտի լինել թեկուզ և անուղղակի հարցը աղջկան: Իսկ եթե հարցը չի եղել, ուրեմն... զույգերը օտար են եղել իրար: Կամ տղան ռիսկ չի արել հարցնել - վերջին դեպքն էլ է օտարության մասին խոսում


Խորհուրդ չէի տա տեսական դատողություններով խոսել մի գոյություն ունեցող ընտանիքի մասին, որի մասին անգամ այս թեմայում գրվածը բավարար էր հասկանալու համար, որ կուռ և իրար սիրող ընտանիք է: Այդպիսի տեսական դատողությունները տվյալ դեպքում ապաշնորհ գործ է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այդ կողմը ո՞րն ա, էդ մարդը իմացել է, որ իր ընկերուհին ընկեր է ունեցել մինչև իրեն, ու մտածել է, որ եթե ընկեր ունես, սեքսը լրիվ բնական է, դրա համար էլ չի հարցրել, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ չհասկանալու։


Պատմությունն իսկապես շատ լավն էր, բայց ես համաձայն եմ Lion_ի հետ, որ ավելի նորմալ կլիներ տղայի կողմից հետաքրքրության դրսևորումը:
Նրանք ամուսնանալուց առաջ վերջիվերջո նույնպես ընկերություն են արել, և, փաստորեն, առանց սեքսի: Ստացվում է տղան նորմալ է համարում, որ իրենք ընկերության ընթացքում սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նա ներքուստ համոզված է, որ աղջիկը նախորդ ընկերոջ հետ զբաղվել է:

----------


## Lion

Չուկ ջան - այս օրինակի վրա փորձում ենք հասկանալ կյանքը: Իսկ եթե ընտանիքի համար կարևորվել էր... թող աղջկան հարցներ, նոր "նրա անվան հետ խաղար" :Smile: 

 Ապրես, *Աթեիստ*: Քո վերջին դիտարկումը մտքովս չէր անցել...

----------


## Ariadna

> Խորհուրդ չէի տա տեսական դատողություններով խոսել մի գոյություն ունեցող ընտանիքի մասին, որի մասին անգամ այս թեմայում գրվածը բավարար էր հասկանալու համար, որ կուռ և իրար սիրող ընտանիք է: Այդպիսի տեսական դատողությունները տվյալ դեպքում ապաշնորհ գործ է:


Ապրես Չուկ ջան, էդպիսի ընտանիքից կարելի է միայն օրինակ վերցնել, մանավանդ, որ հաշվի առնենք, որ ունեցել են հինգ երեխա, և արդեն ունեն վեց հրաշք թոռնիկ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 54 վայրկյան անց



> Պատմությունն իսկապես շատ լավն էր, բայց ես համաձայն եմ Lion_ի հետ, որ ավելի նորմալ կլիներ տղայի կողմից հետաքրքրության դրսևորումը:
> Նրանք ամուսնանալուց առաջ վերջիվերջո նույնպես ընկերություն են արել, և, փաստորեն, առանց սեքսի: Ստացվում է տղան նորմալ է համարում, որ իրենք ընկերության ընթացքում սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նա ներքուստ համոզված է, որ աղջիկը նախորդ ընկերոջ հետ զբաղվել է:


Իրենք շատ կարճ են ընկերություն արել  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Դե իհարկե... ով ասեց, որ եթե աղջիկը կույս չի, դա դժբախտության սկիզբն է: Հազար օրինակ կարելի է բերել, որ հակառակ դեպքում դժբախտանում են: Սա այն հարցն է, որ ամեն տղամարդ ինքը պիտի ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ լուծի :Smile: 

Ուրեմն ԵՐԿԱՐ ընկեր ունեցածներն այդ սահմանն անպայման անցնում են?

----------


## Ariadna

> Չուկ ջան - այս օրինակի վրա փորձում ենք հասկանալ կյանքը: Իսկ եթե ընտանիքի համար կարևորվել էր... թող աղջկան հարցներ, նոր "նրա անվան հետ խաղար"
> 
>  Ապրես, *Աթեիստ*: Քո վերջին դիտարկումը մտքովս չէր անցել...


Աղջկա անվան հետ չի խաղացել, քանի որ ասել է, որ իր հետ է եղել, իսկ դա անվան հետ խաղալ չի, ամեն դեպքում ով, ով, բայց ստեփանավանցիները էդքան գեղացի չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Հա հասկացա - դրա համար էլ չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել: Ի դեպ - այստեղ էլի կա այդ պահը... Ուրեմն, ինչպես ասեցիր, ԿԱՐՃ ԵՆ ԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՐԵԼ... ու իրար հետ եղել են? Կեսուրը ինչ ասես կմտածի, սկսելով "Էս ում եմ տուն բերել" դատողությունից... :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե իհարկե... ով ասեց, որ եթե աղջիկը կույս չի, դա դժբախտության սկիզբն է: Հազար օրինակ կարելի է բերել, որ հակառակ դեպքում դժբախտանում են: Սա այն հարցն է, որ ամեն տղամարդ ինքը պիտի ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ լուծի
> 
> Ուրեմն ԵՐԿԱՐ ընկեր ունեցածներն այդ սահմանն անպայման անցնում են?


Անպայման չի, բայց բնական է։ Ես այլևս չեմ պատրաստվում բանավիճել,  ամեն մարդ թող իր կարծիքին մնա, իհարկե կուզեի, որ գոնե մեր երեխաների սերունդը մի քիչ ավելի ցիվիլ մտածեր....

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ափսոս գնում ես... ուղղակի մի հարց մնաց օդում: Ցիվիլ մտածելն ինչ է նշանակում? Որ աղջիկը կարող է տրվել երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ իրեն բարևած անձնավորությանը??

----------


## Ariadna

> Լավ, ափսոս գնում ես... ուղղակի մի հարց մնաց օդում: Ցիվիլ մտածելն ինչ է նշանակում? Որ աղջիկը կարող է տրվել երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ իրեն բարևած անձնավորությանը??


Հատուկ քեզ համար կմնամ ևս մեկ րոպե սոված  :LOL:  Ես մի բան եմ ասում, որ պետք է ամուսնանալ սիրելով և մարդուն ճանաչելով, իսկ մնացածը ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Իսկ մարդուն ճանաչել ասածի մեջ նաև էդ է մտնում՝ էդ աղջիկը առաջին պատահածին կտրվի թե ոչ  :Smile:  Դե ինձ բարի ախորժակ։ Շնորհակալություն։  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լավ, ափսոս գնում ես... ուղղակի մի հարց մնաց օդում: Ցիվիլ մտածելն ինչ է նշանակում? Որ աղջիկը կարող է տրվել երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ իրեն բարևած անձնավորությանը??


Վերջը չդիմացա. Lion, կարծում եմ շատ լավ հասկանում ես, որ խոսքը երկրորդ անգամ բարևածին տրվելու մասին չէ, ու խնդրում եմ այլևս նման կոպիտ օրինակներ չբերել: Խոսքը իրար սիրող զույգերի մասին է, որոնք իրար սիրում են, իրար ուզում են, բայց սեքս չեն անում, որովհետև ադաթներով մինչև ամուսնանալը չի կարելի: Էլ չեն մտածում, որ երբ որ էդ ադաթները ստեղծվել են մարդիկ 13-16 տարեկանում էին ամուսնանում: Չցիվիլը էն ա, որ երկու հասուն երիտասարդներ իրար սիրում են ու տարիներով իրար թաթիկ բռնաց ման են գալիս իրար լպստելով ու վախենում են սեքս անել, ու ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրանց տրամաբանությունը հուշում ա դրա սխալ լինելու մասին, այլ նրա համար, որ դա կարող է չընդունվել ուրիշների կողմից:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վերջը չդիմացա. Lion, կարծում եմ շատ լավ հասկանում ես, որ խոսքը երկրորդ անգամ բարևածին տրվելու մասին չէ, ու խնդրում եմ այլևս նման կոպիտ օրինակներ չբերել: Խոսքը իրար սիրող զույգերի մասին է, որոնք իրար սիրում են, իրար ուզում են, բայց սեքս չեն անում, որովհետև ադաթներով մինչև ամուսնանալը չի կարելի: Էլ չեն մտածում, որ երբ որ էդ ադաթները ստեղծվել են մարդիկ 13-16 տարեկանում էին ամուսնանում: Չցիվիլը էն ա, որ երկու հասուն երիտասարդներ իրար սիրում են ու տարիներով իրար թաթիկ բռնաց ման են գալիս իրար լպստելով ու վախենում են սեքս անել, ու ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրանց տրամաբանությունը հուշում ա դրա սխալ լինելու մասին, այլ նրա համար, որ դա կարող է չընդունվել ուրիշների կողմից:


Բագ..ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Էլի ընկել ենք ավանդույթ չավանդույթի հետևի՞ց: Ասե՞մ, ով ա ճիշտ: Ով շատ ա, են էլ ճիշտ ա: Հիմա, որ մեծամասնություը ընդունի «կորչի կարմիր խնձորը» լոզունգը, ուրեմն կլինի հենց այդպես, քանի չեն ընդունում, մի քանի խիզախներ իրանց թույլ կտան նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ: Ու դա էլի քչերի կողմից կընդունվի նորմալ, շատերի կողմից՝ աննորմալ: Կոնկրետ ես ոչ մի կերպ եմ վերաբերվում դրան: Աղջիկներ արեք են ինչ սիրտներդ ուզում ա, ու թքած ունեցեք կեղծ բարոյական նորմերի վրա: 

Սենց մի բան ասեմ, եթե տղան նույնիսկ մարմնավաճառի էլ սիրեց, ամուսնանալու ա, ու սաղ կյանքում թագուհու պես վերաբերվի: Ու թքած ա ունենալու բոլորի կարծիքի վրա:

----------


## Lion

> Հատուկ քեզ համար կմնամ ևս մեկ րոպե սոված  Ես մի բան եմ ասում, որ պետք է ամուսնանալ սիրելով և մարդուն ճանաչելով, իսկ մնացածը ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Իսկ մարդուն ճանաչել ասածի մեջ նաև էդ է մտնում՝ էդ աղջիկը առաջին պատահածին կտրվի թե ոչ  Դե ինձ բարի ախորժակ։ Շնորհակալություն։


Քեզ հետին թվով բարի ախորժակ: Ասածիդ հետ համամիտ եմ... :Smile: 




> Վերջը չդիմացա. Lion, կարծում եմ շատ լավ հասկանում ես, որ խոսքը երկրորդ անգամ բարևածին տրվելու մասին չէ, ու խնդրում եմ այլևս նման կոպիտ օրինակներ չբերել: Խոսքը իրար սիրող զույգերի մասին է, որոնք իրար սիրում են, իրար ուզում են, բայց սեքս չեն անում, որովհետև ադաթներով մինչև ամուսնանալը չի կարելի: Էլ չեն մտածում, որ երբ որ էդ ադաթները ստեղծվել են մարդիկ 13-16 տարեկանում էին ամուսնանում: Չցիվիլը էն ա, որ երկու հասուն երիտասարդներ իրար սիրում են ու տարիներով իրար թաթիկ բռնաց ման են գալիս իրար լպստելով ու վախենում են սեքս անել, ու ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրանց տրամաբանությունը հուշում ա դրա սխալ լինելու մասին, այլ նրա համար, որ դա կարող է չընդունվել ուրիշների կողմից:


 Դա փսաստ է, դա մեր իրականությունն է: Դրանից չես փախչի...

* Elmo*

 Կներես հարցերի համար - 

 1. դու այդքան համարձակություն կունենաս, որ սիրեց մարմնավաճառին ու վերաբերվես նրան քո ասածի պես,
 2. դու կուզենաս, որ քո կնոջ համար առաջինը եղած չլինես?

 Կրկին կներես - ուղղակի թեման է պահանջում այս հարեցրը...

----------


## Artgeo

> Սենց մի բան ասեմ, եթե տղան նույնիսկ մարմնավաճառի էլ սիրեց, ամուսնանալու ա, ու սաղ կյանքում թագուհու պես վերաբերվի: Ու թքած ա ունենալու բոլորի կարծիքի վրա:


+1000000 Ապացուցված է բազմաթից անգամ

----------


## Lion

Դեպքեր իհարկե կան... Բայց 10-ից 9-ի դեպքում դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գալիս :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Դեպքեր իհարկե կան... Բայց 10-ից 9-ի դեպքում դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գալիս


Ստատիստիկայի աղբյուրը խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ստատիստիկայի աղբյուրը խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել


Ես էլ էի ուզում նույնը հարցնել  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Կյանքում ինձ հանդիպած, իմ կողմից լսված դեպքեր :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դեպքեր իհարկե կան... Բայց 10-ից 9-ի դեպքում դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գալիս


Ինչ որ փաստեր ունե՞ս, թե՞ Ադիբեկյանի հետ ես շփվել:

Բոլոր հայերի կողմից սիրված "Կտոր մը երկինք" ֆիլմը քեզ օրինակ: Ոչ ոք այդ ֆիլմը ֆանտաստիկ չի անվանի:

Եթե տղան իսկականից սիրում է, աղջիկը ավելի կարևոր է դառնում, քան հասարակությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> 1. դու այդքան համարձակություն կունենաս, որ սիրեց մարմնավաճառին ու վերաբերվես նրան քո ասածի պես,


Այ ախպեր, ի՞նչ համարձակության մասին ա խոսքը. էս ո՞ւր հասանք: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ամուսնանալ մարմնավաճառի հետ, էդ ի՞նչ ստորություն ա, էդ ի՞նչ նվաստացում ա: Դրա համար ոչ մի համարձակություն էլ պետք չի, դրա համար ընդամենը անիքնասիրություն ա պետք: Հետո՞, ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ պետքա զբաղվի մարմնավաճառությա՞մբ, ասենք` ընտանիքով նստած են, մեկ էլ մշտական հաճախորդներից մեկը զանգում ա, ասում ա` Ծղոտներում համար եմ վերցրել, քեզ եմ սպասում, ինքն էլ ամուսնուն մի հատ համբուրում ա, որ իրան չկարոտի ու դուրս ա գալիս տնից հա՞: Էս ի՞նչ նորություններ են ի հայտ եկել: Ու եթե ասեք, որ ամուսնանալուց հետո չի զբաղվելու, ասեք, թե ինչի չի զբաղվելու, ի՞նչնա լինելու պատճառը, որ չի զբաղվելու:

Հ.Գ. Ամոթել ա, էս ի՞նչ ենք խոսում, ի՞նչ ենք քննարկում:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Ինչ որ փաստեր ունե՞ս, թե՞ Ադիբեկյանի հետ ես շփվել:


 :LOL: 




> Բոլոր հայերի կողմից սիրված "Կտոր մը երկինք" ֆիլմը քեզ օրինակ: Ոչ ոք այդ ֆիլմը ֆանտաստիկ չի անվանի:


 Ես ֆանտաստիկ չեմ անվանի, բայց կանվանեմ երջանիկ բացառություն...




> Եթե տղան իսկականից սիրում է, աղջիկը ավելի կարևոր է դառնում, քան հասարակությունը:


 Էդ եմ ասում էլի... իսկ նման դեպքում հասարակությունը պատժում է: Տղան զրկվում է հարգանքից կոլեկտիվում, ընկերական շրջապատում, բարեկամների մեջ... ու սկսվում են նրա ձախորդությունները :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կյանքում ինձ հանդիպած, իմ կողմից լսված դեպքեր


Եթե դու լսում ես միայն անհաջող դեպքերի մասին դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե հաջող դեպքերն այդքան քիչ են:

Պարզապես միայն անհաջող ամուսնությունից "տուժած" ամուսինները կարող են ամուսնալուծությունից հետո սկսել աջ ու ձախ պատմել կնոջ նախորդ սեքսուալ կյանքի մասին:

----------


## Chuk

> Կյանքում ինձ հանդիպած, իմ կողմից լսված դեպքեր


Եվ քանի՞ դեպք ես հանդիպել, որ տղան ամուսնացել է մարմնավաճառի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, բայց համաձանիր, որ եթե մարդ 3 տասնամյակ քայլում է... այս երկրում ու լսում դեպքեր, ապա հնարավոր չէ դրանցում որևէ օրինաչափություններ չտեսնել:

 Ի դեպ, դու կանեիր այդ քայլը, եթե արդեն ամուսնացած չես?? Կներես հարցի համար, իհարկե...

 Չուկ ջան, 10-ից ավել դեպք հաստատ լսել եմ...

----------


## Lion

Լավ... իսկ կուզենաիր քո տղան այդ քայլին դիմած լիներ??

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ... իսկ կուզենաիր քո տղան այդ քայլին դիմած լիներ??


Չէի ուզենա, բայց ստեղ հարցը սկի էլ նրանում չի, թե ես ինչ կուզենայի: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե տղամարդը սիրեց մեկին, իրա համար արդեն էական չի առաջինն ա էդ աղջկա համար, թե ոչ: Եթե իհարկե սիրում ա: Տղես էլ լինի, թքելու ա իմ կարծիքի վրա ու ամուսնանա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, 10-ից ավել դեպք հաստատ լսել եմ...


Ա՜խ լսել ես: Հա՛: Դա խնդրի էությունը փոխում է:
Ես կարծում էի թե բազում դեպքեր ես տեսել... իսկ լսելը, հա ինչ, լրիվ նորմալ է, որովհետև հաստատ ինչքան անհաջող այդպիսի ամուսնություն լինի, պատմությունը ողջ քաղաքով շրջելու է: Լիոն, պատմաբան ես, ի՞նչ է, դու չգիտե՞ս, թե շրթից-շուրթ անցնելով պատմությունները ոնց են աղաղվաղվում, փոխվում, սրված ու վառ երանգավորումներ ստանում: Ա՜խ այդ բամբասանքները  :Wink: 

Ներկայացրածդ ստատիստիկան համարում եմ չընդունված, անարժանահավատ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Չէի ուզենա


 Այդ եմ ասում... իսկ ուզենալը - իհարկե, մարդ եթե ուզեցավ կանի... ուղղակի դա կարո է լավ վերջ չունենալ ու 10-ից 9-ի դեպքում չի էլ ունենա...

----------


## Kuk

> Չէի ուզենա, բայց ստեղ հարցը սկի էլ նրանում չի, թե ես ինչ կուզենայի: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե տղամարդը սիրեց մեկին, իրա համար արդեն էական չի առաջինն ա էդ աղջկա համար, թե ոչ: Եթե իհարկե սիրում ա: Տղես էլ լինի, թքելու ա իմ կարծիքի վրա ու ամուսնանա:


Նայած տղամարդ. կան տղամարդիկ, և կան «տղամարդիկ»:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Ա՜խ լսել ես: Հա՛: Դա խնդրի էությունը փոխում է:
> Ես կարծում էի թե բազում դեպքեր ես տեսել... իսկ լսելը, հա ինչ, լրիվ նորմալ է, որովհետև հաստատ ինչքան անհաջող այդպիսի ամուսնություն լինի, պատմությունը ողջ քաղաքով շրջելու է: Լիոն, պատմաբան ես, ի՞նչ է, դու չգիտե՞ս, թե շրթից-շուրթ անցնելով պատմությունները ոնց են աղաղվաղվում, փոխվում, սրված ու վառ երանգավորումներ ստանում: Ա՜խ այդ բամբասանքները 
> 
> Ներկայացրածդ ստատիստիկան համարում եմ չընդունված, անարժանահավատ


 Չուկ ջա - քո իրավունքն է :Smile:  Իսկ դու տեսել ես հակառակը? 




> Նայած տղամարդ. կան տղամարդիկ, և կան «տղամարդիկ»:


 Իհարկե...

----------


## Chuk

> Նայած տղամարդ. կան տղամարդիկ, և կան «տղամարդիկ»:


Տղամարդկություն հասկացության սահմանումը, պատկերացումը գալիս է տվյալ մարդու աշխարհընկալումից ու աշխարհայացքից, որոնց ձևավորման վրա կարող են այս կամ այն չափով ազդել ներքին ընտանեկան, ազգային ու համամարդկային գործոնները, և յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ այս գործոններից մեկի ազդեցությունը լինում է գերակշռող ու ըստ դրա այդ մարդու մտքում ձևակերպվում է «տղամարդկություն» հասկացության սահմանումը:

Մեկի դեպքում, օրինակ, մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնությունը կարող է դիտվի տղամարդկային սկզբունքների դավաճանում, անինքնասիրությունի, մյուսի համար այն կարող է համարվել տղամարդկության ապացույց, քանզի նա հաշվի չառնելով շրջապատի կարծիքը հավատացել է իր սիրուն, ու ամուսնացել այդ աղջկա հետ: Գրեցի շատ կարճ:

----------


## Elmo

> Նայած տղամարդ. կան տղամարդիկ, և կան «տղամարդիկ»:


Kuk Ջան ինչ էլ մտածենք տենց մարդկանց մասին, էդ մեր սեփական կարծիքն ա, որը մեղմ ասած իրանց չի հուզում: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, դեպքերը շատ են: Մարդկանց ընտրությունը մնում ա իրանց հետ ու ստեղ էլ, մեղմ ասած, մեզ չի հետաքրքրում: Բայց չեմ պատրաստվում փեդը վերցնեմ ընկնեմ փողոցները ու տենց տղերքին գտնեմ ծեծեմ: Չեմ էլ ծափահարում: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ամեն մեը իրա ուզածով թող ապրի, եթե դա մեզ չի խանգարում: Իսկ ասենք հարևանիս տղու ամուսնությունը ոչ կույս աղջկա հետ հաստատ գրպանիս պարունակությունը չի դատարկի կամ լցնի: Է թող ամուսնանա, չուզողներն էլ թող կողքից գետինը ճանկռեն ու սեփական մազերները պոկեն, իրանց ի՞նչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջա - քո իրավունքն է Իսկ դու տեսել ես հակառակը?


Ո՛չ, չեմ տեսել: Լսել եմ: Լսել եմ համ քո ասած տարբերակով, համ հակառակ: Ու ահա հենց դրա համար էլ ինձ բարոյական կամ այլ տիպի իրավունք չեմ վերապահում նմանատիպ ստատիստիկա ներկայացնել, քանզի այդպիսի ինֆորմացիայի չեմ տիրապետում՝ ինչպես և դու  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Նման թեմայով պատմվածք ունեմ...

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=31381

 Բարդ բան է կյանքը... :Think: 

 Իսկ, այնուհանդերձ, որ դեպքերն ես... շատ լսել...

----------


## Elmo

> Գրեցի շատ կարճ:


Բեր ավելի կարճ գրեմ: 

Մենք չենք որոշում ով ա տղամարդ, ով ոչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ, այնուհանդերձ, որ դեպքերն ես... շատ լսել...


Իսկ դա էական չի, որովհետև ես փոքրիկ մարդ եմ հսկա մոլորակի ոչ այնքան փոքր երկրում: Հասարակ տրամաբանությունը հուշում է, որ բացասականի մասին խոսակցություններն ավելի բուռն են տարածվելու, քան դրականի: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ տրամաբանությունը չի կարող հիմք տալ ստատիստիկա ներկայացնելու:

----------


## Lion

Ես ինձ չեմ համարում փոքր մարդ. չգիտեմ, թող մեն մարդն ինքն անի իր ընտրությունը: Ամեն դեպքում չէի ուզենա իմ հարազատին այդ վիճակում տեսնել...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ինձ չեմ համարում փոքր մարդ. չգիտեմ, թող մեն մարդն ինքն անի իր ընտրությունը: Ամեն դեպքում չէի ուզենա իմ հարազատին այդ վիճակում տեսնել...


Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկը կուզենա՞ր  :Smile: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ մարմնավաճառը չէր ուզենա տեսնել իրեն մարմնավաճառի վիճակում, առնվազն մեծամասնությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես ինձ չեմ համարում փոքր մարդ. չգիտեմ, թող մեն մարդն ինքն անի իր ընտրությունը: Ամեն դեպքում չէի ուզենա իմ հարազատին այդ վիճակում տեսնել...


Իսկ ես կուզենամ իմ հարազատներին երջանիկ տեսնել ու ինձ բացարձակապես չի հուզում նրանք երջանիկ են կույս, միքիչ ձեռ տված, թե մի քանի հոգու հետ կենակցած կանանց հետ  :Wink:  :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես ինձ չեմ համարում փոքր մարդ. չգիտեմ, թող մեն մարդն ինքն անի իր ընտրությունը: Ամեն դեպքում չէի ուզենա իմ հարազատին այդ վիճակում տեսնել...


Լավ, իսկ դու իրավունք կվերապահեիր  խառնվելով  քո հարազատի անձնականի մեջ, ինչ-որ միջոցներ ձեռնարկեիր մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնությունը խաթարելու համար : Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս դու հարազատիդ մասին չես մտածում, այլ մտածում ես, որ ինչ կասեն մարդիկ՝  կողքից տեսնելով քո հարազատը ընտրությունը:
Իսկ եթե տղա լինեի ուզումա էտ աղջիկը հուրի փերի լիներ , ես  երբեք չէի սիրի նման բարքերով ապրած կնոջը: :Blush:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Տղամարդկություն հասկացության սահմանումը, պատկերացումը գալիս է տվյալ մարդու աշխարհընկալումից ու աշխարհայացքից, որոնց ձևավորման վրա կարող են այս կամ այն չափով ազդել ներքին ընտանեկան, ազգային ու համամարդկային գործոնները, և յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ այս գործոններից մեկի ազդեցությունը լինում է գերակշռող ու ըստ դրա այդ մարդու մտքում ձևակերպվում է «տղամարդկություն» հասկացության սահմանումը:


Կա ինքնասիրության հարց, սրա հետ համեմատվող որևէ գործոն չկա: Ու տղամարդու ինքնասիրությունը թույլ չի տալիս իր կնոջ մարմինը վաճառել, կամ արդեն մի քանի անգամ վաճառված մարմին ունեցող կնոջ հետ ամուսնանալ: 



> Մեկի դեպքում, օրինակ, մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնությունը կարող է դիտվի տղամարդկային սկզբունքների դավաճանում, անինքնասիրությունի, մյուսի համար այն կարող է համարվել տղամարդկության ապացույց, քանզի նա հաշվի չառնելով շրջապատի կարծիքը հավատացել է իր սիրուն, ու ամուսնացել այդ աղջկա հետ: Գրեցի շատ կարճ:


Տղամարդը չպետք է կարիք ունենա ցուցադրելու, ապացուցելու իր տղամարդ լինելը, եթե ինքն իրոք տղամարդ ա, ուրեմն դա ապացուցելու կարիքը չկա, առավել ևս քո ասած եղանակով, որը ոչ միայն չի կարող ինչ որ մեկի տղամարդկությունը ապացուցել, այլ հակառակը` կապացուցի որ տվյալ այդ տղամարդ կոչվածն իրականում տղամարդ չի և չի եղել, դա ընդամենը դիմակ ա եղել, որը վաղ թե ուշ պետք է պատռվեր ու պատռվեց: 
Ու չեմ կարում տրամաբանություն գտնեմ էս ամեն ինչի մեջ. եթե մի մարդ, մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանալով ուզում ա ցույց տա իրա` տղամարդ լինելը, ո՞վ ա ինքը էս կյանքում. ինքը հասել ա ամուսնանալու տարիքին ու դեռ իր տղամարդկությունն ապացուցելու խնդիր ունի՞, էդ մարդը տրորված մարդ ա, էդքան բան:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ցանկացած քննարկում գմփում ա ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնելու պատճառով՝ այս դեպքում ծայրահեղությունը մարմնավաճառի օրինակն էր:

----------


## Chuk

Կուկ, դու ընդամենը նշեցիր տղամարդկության *քո* պատկերացման մի մասը  :Wink: 
Իսկ ես ոչ մի տեղ չէի գրել, որ մարդը իր տղամարդկությունը ցույց տալու համար պիտի մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանա, այլ ասել է, որ երրորդ կողմի մարդը դա կարող է համարել տղամարդկություն՝ ելնելով իր աշխարհընկալումից, աշխարհայացքից: 

Բայց Ձայնալարը ճիշտ ա ասում, իզուր ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk Ջան ինչ էլ մտածենք տենց մարդկանց մասին, էդ մեր սեփական կարծիքն ա, որը մեղմ ասած իրանց չի հուզում: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, դեպքերը շատ են: Մարդկանց ընտրությունը մնում ա իրանց հետ ու ստեղ էլ, մեղմ ասած, մեզ չի հետաքրքրում: Բայց չեմ պատրաստվում փեդը վերցնեմ ընկնեմ փողոցները ու տենց տղերքին գտնեմ ծեծեմ: Չեմ էլ ծափահարում: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ամեն մեը իրա ուզածով թող ապրի, եթե դա մեզ չի խանգարում: Իսկ ասենք հարևանիս տղու ամուսնությունը ոչ կույս աղջկա հետ հաստատ գրպանիս պարունակությունը չի դատարկի կամ լցնի: Է թող ամուսնանա, չուզողներն էլ թող կողքից գետինը ճանկռեն ու սեփական մազերները պոկեն, իրանց ի՞նչ:


Էլմո ջան, համասեռամոլներին էլ չի հուզում, թե իրանց մասին ինչ են մտածում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, դա չի փոխում իրենց պիղծ էությունը, ու ես էլ չեմ պատրաստվում փեդը վերցնեմ ու ընկնեմ համասեռամոլների կամ մարմնավաճառների` անբարոյականների հետևից, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում իրանց համարել տղամարդ, բարոյական անձնավորություն: իսկ չուզողի հարց ստեղ ընդհանրապես չեմ տեսնում. ինչ համասեռամոլներին չուզող լինել, ինչ մարմնավաճառների ամուսնությանը, էական տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Ինձ էլ նեղություն չի տալիս իրանց ամուսնությունը, ընդամենը նյարդերիս վրա ազդում ա էն երևույթը, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանալով տղամարդ կարողա դառնան, կարողա լինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր խրախուսեն դա, դրական որակեն ու ներկայացնեն որպես դրական երևույթ:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, դու ընդամենը նշեցիր տղամարդկության *քո* պատկերացման մի մասը 
> Իսկ ես ոչ մի տեղ չէի գրել, որ մարդը իր տղամարդկությունը ցույց տալու համար պիտի մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանա, այլ ասել է, որ երրորդ կողմի մարդը դա կարող է համարել տղամարդկություն՝ ելնելով իր աշխարհընկալումից, աշխարհայացքից: 
> 
> Բայց Ձայնալարը ճիշտ ա ասում, իզուր ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում


Չուկ ջան, մեջբերում եմ գրառումս, որը որակեցիր որպես իմ` տղամարդկության պատկերացում. թող մեկը հերքի այս գրառմանս մեջ տեղ գտած գեթ մեկ արտահայտություն, տեսնեմ` ինչ որ մեկը կա՞, որ ուրիշ ձև ա պատկերացնում տղամարդուն, ոչ թե «տղամարդուն»:



> Կա ինքնասիրության հարց, սրա հետ համեմատվող որևէ գործոն չկա: Ու տղամարդու ինքնասիրությունը թույլ չի տալիս իր կնոջ մարմինը վաճառել, կամ արդեն մի քանի անգամ վաճառված մարմին ունեցող կնոջ հետ ամուսնանալ: 
> 
> Տղամարդը չպետք է կարիք ունենա ցուցադրելու, ապացուցելու իր տղամարդ լինելը, եթե ինքն իրոք տղամարդ ա, ուրեմն դա ապացուցելու կարիքը չկա, առավել ևս քո ասած եղանակով, որը ոչ միայն չի կարող ինչ որ մեկի տղամարդկությունը ապացուցել, այլ հակառակը` կապացուցի որ տվյալ այդ տղամարդ կոչվածն իրականում տղամարդ չի և չի եղել, դա ընդամենը դիմակ ա եղել, որը վաղ թե ուշ պետք է պատռվեր ու պատռվեց: 
> Ու չեմ կարում տրամաբանություն գտնեմ էս ամեն ինչի մեջ. եթե մի մարդ, մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանալով ուզում ա ցույց տա իրա` տղամարդ լինելը, ո՞վ ա ինքը էս կյանքում. ինքը հասել ա ամուսնանալու տարիքին ու դեռ իր տղամարդկությունն ապացուցելու խնդիր ունի՞, էդ մարդը տրորված մարդ ա, էդքան բան:

----------


## Chuk

> կամ արդեն մի քանի անգամ վաճառված մարմին ունեցող կնոջ հետ ամուսնանալ:


Բազում մարդիկ այս մտքի հետ կվիճեն:

Կուկ, պարզվում է, որ մենք շատ ենք շեղվել թեմայից: Թարգում ենք օֆտոպը:

----------


## Kuk

> Բազում մարդիկ այս մտքի հետ կվիճեն:
> 
> Կուկ, պարզվում է, որ մենք շատ ենք շեղվել թեմայից: Թարգում ենք օֆտոպը:


Ցանկացողների հետ պատրաստ եմ մի նոր թեմայում մինչև վերջ բանավիճել :Smile: 

Մենք մեղավոր չենք, թեմայի բնույթն ա այդպիսին :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, համասեռամոլներին էլ չի հուզում, թե իրանց մասին ինչ են մտածում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, դա չի փոխում իրենց պիղծ էությունը, ու ես էլ չեմ պատրաստվում փեդը վերցնեմ ու ընկնեմ համասեռամոլների կամ մարմնավաճառների` անբարոյականների հետևից, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում իրանց համարել տղամարդ, բարոյական անձնավորություն: իսկ չուզողի հարց ստեղ ընդհանրապես չեմ տեսնում. ինչ համասեռամոլներին չուզող լինել, ինչ մարմնավաճառների ամուսնությանը, էական տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Ինձ էլ նեղություն չի տալիս իրանց ամուսնությունը, ընդամենը նյարդերիս վրա ազդում ա էն երևույթը, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնանալով տղամարդ կարողա դառնան, կարողա լինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր խրախուսեն դա, դրական որակեն ու ներկայացնեն որպես դրական երևույթ:


Մենք էլ իրանց ներվերի վրա ենք ազդում ով իմանա:  :LOL: 
Հիմա ո՞վ ա ճիշտ, ո՞վ ա սխալ բեր էլի կրկնվեմ: Ով շատ ա են էլ ճիշտ ա: Հալա թող մարդկանց 70 տոկոսը համասեռամոլ լիներ, տես ոնց էին իմ ու քո նմաններին հալածելու, եթե ուզենային իհարկե: Դրա համար եմ ասում չեն խանգարում թող լինեն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին մի քանի տասնյակ գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Առաջին ամուսնական գիշեր» թեմայից՝ վերջինիս չհամապատասխանելու պատճառով։*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էրեխեք, էրեկ ընկերուհիս մի բան պատմեց, ուզում եմ անպայման պատմեմ։ Ուրեմն իր  մաման նոր ա պատմել էդ մասին։ Մի խոսքով, երբ իրա մաման ու պապան ամուսնացել են, դա էղել ա 60ական թվերի սկզբներին, Ստեփանավանում, առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվանից հետո, կեսուրը մտել է նորապսակների սենյակ, ու հարսի անկողնում նկատել  արյան հետք, զարմացած հարցրել է՝ թե էս ինչ ա, հարսն էլ, դե բնականաբար ավելի զարմացած կեսուրի զարմանալուց, պատասխանել է, դե որ առաջին գիշերն էր, էդպես ա լինում։ Կեսուրը ասել է՝ բայց տղաս ասել էր, որ ձեր մեջ ամեն ինչ վաղուց եղել է։ Հարսը զարմացել ու ձայն չի հանել։ Էկել է իր ամուսնուն, թե՝ ինչ ես տենց բան ասել ծնողներիդ, եթե իրականում չէր էղել ոչինչ։ Սա էլ թե՝ ես գիտեի, որ դու երեք տարի ընկեր ես ունեցել մինչև ինձ, մտածում էի, որ իր հետ եղած կլինես երեք տարում։ Ու էդ մարդը երբեք չի հարցրել նույնիսկ դրա մասին իր ապագա կնոջը, կամ էլ դրա պատճառով չի մտածել չամուսնանա։ Դե հիմա դուք հետևություններ արեք մարդկային որակների մասին, և ոմանք թող ամաչեն, որ 60-ականների սկզբներին նույնիսկ, հեռավոր գյուղերում, կային էդքան առաջադեմ մարդիկ, որոնց համար կարևորը սերն էր և դիմացինի մարդկային որակները։ Իսկ մեր օրերում, 21-րդ դարում, դեռ 90%-ի ուղեղանման օրգանը  չի տարբերվում իրենց նախնիների նույնանուն օրգանից՝ ոչ իր բովանդակությամբ, ոչ ծավալով


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ տղայի կողմից ավելի նորմալ ու բնական կլիներ, եթե նա հետաքրքրվեր, թե իր սիրելին իրենից առաջ սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցել է, թե ոչ։ Չեմ կարծում, թե ձեզնից որևէ մեկը կարող է պնդել, թե իրեն բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում այդ հարցը։ Բոլորովին ուրիշ հարց է, տղամարդն ինչքանով է կարևորում այդ հարցը, կամ ինչքանով այն կազդի իրենց հարաբերությունների ու կնոջ նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի վրա։ Խոսքը զուտ հետաքրքրվելու մասին է։ Օրինակ, ես հաստատ կվիրավորվեի, եթե իմ սիրելիին այդ հարցն ընդհանրապես չհետաքրքրեր։ Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ նույնքան կվիրավորվեի, եթե այդ հարցը նրա համար որոշիչ դեր խաղար։  :Wink:  Իհարկե, չեմ պնդում, թե ներկայացված պատմության մեջ տղամարդու չհետաքրքրվելն անտարբերության հետևանք էր, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես տարօրինակ եմ համարում նման մոտեցնումը։ 




> Չուկ ջան, մեջբերում եմ գրառումս, որը որակեցիր որպես իմ` տղամարդկության պատկերացում. թող մեկը հերքի այս գրառմանս մեջ տեղ գտած գեթ մեկ արտահայտություն, տեսնեմ` ինչ որ մեկը կա՞, որ ուրիշ ձև ա պատկերացնում տղամարդուն, ոչ թե «տղամարդուն»:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kuk-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> Կա ինքնասիրության հարց, սրա հետ համեմատվող որևէ գործոն չկա: Ու տղամարդու ինքնասիրությունը թույլ չի տալիս իր կնոջ մարմինը վաճառել, կամ արդեն մի քանի անգամ վաճառված մարմին ունեցող կնոջ հետ ամուսնանալ:


Նախ երևի ճիշտ կլիներ պարզաբանել, թե ով ինչ է հասկանում ինքնասիրություն ասելով։ Համենայնդեպս, իմ պատկերացրած ինքնասիրությունը քո նշածի հետ կապ չունի։ 
Բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ տղամարդու ինքնասիրությունը թույլ չի տալիս իր կնոջ մարմինը վաճառել։  :Shok:  Իսկ մի՞թե խոսք եղավ որևէ մեկի կնոջ մարմինը վաճառելու մասին։ Որևէ մեկն ասա՞ց, որ պատրաստ է ամուսնանալ մարմնավաճառի հետ, որն ամուսնությունից հետո էլ է մտադիր իր մարմինը վաճառել։

----------


## Kuk

Ուլուանա ջան, եթե դեմ չես, գրառմանդ մաս-մաս պատասխանեմ հա՞, որ ոչ մի բան բաց չթողեմ :Wink: 



> Նախ երևի ճիշտ կլիներ պարզաբանել, թե ով ինչ է հասկանում ինքնասիրություն ասելով։ Համենայնդեպս, իմ պատկերացրած ինքնասիրությունը քո նշածի հետ կապ չունի։


Մի՞թե ինքնասիրության բացակայության հետևանք չես համարի, եթե տղան ամուսնանա մարմնավաճառի հետ: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է բարոյական համարվել մի մարդ, ով փողի դիմաց տրվել ա ամեն պատահած տղամարդու: Ն աչի կարող լինել բարոյական, իսկ նրա հետ ամուսնացողը, նրա անբարոյականությունն անտեսողը չի կարող ունենալ ինքնասիրություն. ինքնասիրություն ունեցող ոչ մի տղամարդ չի կարող անբարոյականի հետ ամուսանանալ, նրան կամավոր տանել իր տուն, սարքել իր տան անդամ: Սա իմ պատկերացրած ինքնասիրությունը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:



> Բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ տղամարդու ինքնասիրությունը թույլ չի տալիս իր կնոջ մարմինը վաճառել։  Իսկ մի՞թե խոսք եղավ որևէ մեկի կնոջ մարմինը վաճառելու մասին։ Որևէ մեկն ասա՞ց, որ պատրաստ է ամուսնանալ մարմնավաճառի հետ, որն ամուսնությունից հետո էլ է մտադիր իր մարմինը վաճառել։


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ամուսնանալուց առաջ է վաճառել, թե ամուսնությունից հետո, անբարոյականությունը մնում է անբարոյականություն, դա վաղեմության ժամկետ չունի, սա օրենք չէ, այլ տրամաբանություն, առողջ մտածելակերպ, բարոյականության նորմ, անվանիր, ինչպես ուզում ես: Եվ եթե մարմնավաճառն ամուսնանում է, ապա ի՞նը կարող է նրա համար արգելք հանդիսանա, որ նա չզբաղվի մարմնավաճառությամբ, սերը ամուսնու նկատմա՞մբ. էդ հեքիաթի մասին սերիայից ա, չեմ հավատում, դրանց համար սերն ու սեքսը տարբեր են ու միմյանց չեն լրացնում կամ խանգարում, եթե միմյանց հետ փոխկապակցված լինեին, ապա նրանք առանց սիրո առկայության սեքսով չէին զբաղվի, և սա նշանակում է, որ նրանք պատրաստ են շարունակել իրենց անբարոյական գործողությունները` մարմնավաճառությունը, նույնիսկ ամուսնությունից հետո, այսինքն` այդ կին կոչվածի ամուսինը ստիպված է լինելու հանդուրժել դա, ինչն էլ կնշանակի, որ նա վաճառում է իր կնոջ մարմինը. չէ՞ որ մարմնավաճառները տրվում են ամեն պատահած անձնավորության *գումարի դիմաց*: Այդ` բարոյականության մասին պատկերացում չունեցողի ամուսինը ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ կարող է արգելել իր կնոջը` զբաղվել մարմնավաճառությամբ. պետք է ասի, որ դա անբարոյականի արա՞րք է, այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է ամուսնացել նրա հետ, եթե գիտի, որ դա անբարոյականի արարք է: Այնպես որ, շատ հավանական եմ համարում, որ այդպիսի կինը կշարունակի իր գործը նույնիսկ ամուսնությունից հետո, բազմաթիվ նման անձանց եմ ճանաչում ինքս:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Կուկ, դեմ չես, չէ՞, որ գրառումդ լրիվ չկարդամ:

Մարմնավաճառի տեսակ է տրաֆիքինգի զոհը դարձած աղջիկը, օրինակ, ում գողանալով իր հայրենիքից տարել են օտար պետություն և ում հարկադրվել է զբաղվել մարմնավաճառությամբ: Այդպիսի գերեվարությունից փրկվածին հասարակությունից դուրս վիճակի դնողին, նրա մարդկային ու բարոյական արժանիքներ չունեցող համարողին չեմ կարող տղամարդ համարել  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, դեմ չես, չէ՞, որ գրառումդ լրիվ չկարդամ:
> 
> Մարմնավաճառի տեսակ է տրաֆիքինգի զոհը դարձած աղջիկը, օրինակ, ում գողանալով իր հայրենիքից տարել են օտար պետություն և ում հարկադրվել է զբաղվել մարմնավաճառությամբ: Այդպիսի գերեվարությունից փրկվածին հասարակությունից դուրս վիճակի դնողին, նրա մարդկային ու բարոյական արժանիքներ չունեցող համարողին չեմ կարող տղամարդ համարել


Արտ, դու արդեն անցար կավատներին (ճիշտ ե՞մ ասում էս բառը :LOL: ): Պետք չի և չի կարելի մարմնավաճառների մարմնավաճառ լինելու մեղքն ամբողջովին գցել նրանց վրա: Իհարկե նրանց տականք լինելը նույնիսկ ապացուցման կարիք չունի, բայց դա այլ թեմա է, այստեղ խոսքը նրանց մասին է, ովքեր իրենց կամքով են դարձել մարմնավաճառ: Չնայած` քո ասած տարբերակն էլ բավականին վիճելի է. վերջերս հեռուստացույցով մի դեպք տեսա, երբ տասնհինգ տարեկան աղջիկը փախել էր այդպիսի պիղծ մթնոլորտ ունեցող մի վայրից և չգիտեր` թե ուր է փախնում, բայց փախել էր, այնպես որ պետք չի արդարացնել նրանց, ովքեր տարիքն առած, կյանքի փորձը ձեռք բերած գնում, ընկնում են նման տականքների ձեռքը ու մնում են այնտեղ երկա~ր-երկար: Է թող փախնեն, էդ երեխու չափ խելք չունե՞ն: Թող փախնեն, մարդիկ էլ կտեսնեն, որ էդ մարդու կամքով չի եղել, այսինքն` բռնաբարել են իրեն, և չեն մեղադրի նրան:

----------


## Chuk

> ովքեր իրենց կամքով են դարձել մարմնավաճառ: Չնայած` քո ասած տարբերակն էլ բավականին վիճելի է


Դու արդեն սկսեցիր կռուգը փոքրացնել  :Smile: 
Մինչդեռ գիտես, թե ինչքա՜ն կարելի է խորանալ: Ափսոս հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ ծեծված թեման հա քրքրելու, թող անհամեստություն չթվա, բայց տարիքս անցել է  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Դու արդեն սկսեցիր կռուգը փոքրացնել 
> Մինչդեռ գիտես, թե ինչքա՜ն կարելի է խորանալ: Ափսոս հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ ծեծված թեման հա քրքրելու, թող անհամեստություն չթվա, բայց տարիքս անցել է


Չեմ փոքրացնում, էլի եմ ասում` չեմ ընդունում դա ոչ մի դեպքում, բացարձակապես ոչ մի դեպքում, թող փախնեն, ինչպես նշածս երեխան է արել: 
Իսկ այն, որ ես չեմ ալարում ու խոսում եմ այս թեմայով, դա չի նշանակում, որ ինձ համար այս հարցում կան հարցականներ, ես ունեմ հստակ դիրքորոշում այս հարցի վերաբերյալ և կարող եմ ցանկացած լուրջ մարդու հետ բանավիճել այս հարցի շուրջ ինչպես հիմա, այնպես էլ տասը տարի հետո, այնպես որ տարիքի հետ կապված ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ փոքրացնում, էլի եմ ասում` չեմ ընդունում դա ոչ մի դեպքում, բացարձակապես ոչ մի դեպքում, թող փախնեն, ինչպես նշածս երեխան է արել:


Շատ վիճելի բան ես ասում, թերևս չգիտես թրաֆիքինգի մասին մանրամասներ  :Wink: 
Կան փախնողներ, ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր շաաաատ դժվարությամբ, բազումներին վաճառվելուց հետո են կարողանում փախնել:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ վիճելի բան ես ասում, թերևս չգիտես թրաֆիքինգի մասին մանրամասներ 
> Կան փախնողներ, ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր շաաաատ դժվարությամբ, բազումներին վաճառվելուց հետո են կարողանում փախնել:


Արտակ ջան, է թող չվաճառվեն, թող ենթարկվեն տարատեսակ բռնությունների, ինչի ակամա սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը բռնություն չի՞, սեռական ոտնձգության ենթարկվելը պակաս բռնություն ա՞, թող նման պիղծ բռնությունների փոխարեն ենթարկվեն ասենք` ծեծի, բայց ոչ սեռական ոտնձգության: Թող թեկուզ կյանքի գնով դիմադրեն, բայց չվաճառվեն, այ էդ ա բարոյականությունը: Հիմա կասես` էդ աբսուրդ ա, հազվադեպ ալինում և այլն, բայց փաստ ա, որ դա խրախուսվում ա, հարգվում ա, բայց չի հարգվում, ավելին` հալածվում ա վաճառվողը, ու հալածողը չի նայում, թե գիտես` տարել գցել են մի սենյակ ու ապտակում էին, ստիպում էին տրվել, ու ճիշտ էլ անում ա, որ անտեսում ա էդ հանգամանքները:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, է թող չվաճառվեն, թող ենթարկվեն տարատեսակ բռնությունների, ինչի ակամա սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը բռնություն չի՞, սեռական ոտնձգության ենթարկվելը պակաս բռնություն ա՞, թող նման պիղծ բռնությունների փոխարեն ենթարկվեն ասենք` ծեծի, բայց ոչ սեռական ոտնձգության: Թող թեկուզ կյանքի գնով դիմադրեն, բայց չվաճառվեն, այ էդ ա բարոյականությունը: Հիմա կասես` էդ աբսուրդ ա, հազվադեպ ալինում և այլն, բայց փաստ ա, որ դա խրախուսվում ա, հարգվում ա, բայց չի հարգվում, ավելին` հալածվում ա վաճառվողը, ու հալածողը չի նայում, թե գիտես` տարել գցել են մի սենյակ ու ապտակում էին, ստիպում էին տրվել, ու ճիշտ էլ անում ա, որ անտեսում ա էդ հանգամանքները:


Կուկ ջան, գիտես, արդեն վստահ եմ, որ հետդ բանավեճի չեմ բռնվելու  :Wink: 
Իսկ քեզ ուղղակի կմաղթեմ, որ երբևէ հարկադրված չլինես կարծիքդ փոխել՝ անձամբ առնչվելով նման իրավիճակների, այլ ընդամենը կարծիքդ փոխես, իմանալով այն, ինչ կատարվում ա ու ընդունելով ըստ արժանվույն, ոչ թե զուտ էմոցիոնալ: Գիտեմ, որ կուզես ինձ առարկել: Պետք չի: Թե ես, թե մյուսները արդեն գիտենք որ իմ հետ համաձայն չես  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկը կուզենա՞ր 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ մարմնավաճառը չէր ուզենա տեսնել իրեն մարմնավաճառի վիճակում, առնվազն մեծամասնությունը


 :Smile: 




> Իսկ ես կուզենամ իմ հարազատներին երջանիկ տեսնել ու ինձ բացարձակապես չի հուզում նրանք երջանիկ են կույս, միքիչ ձեռ տված, թե մի քանի հոգու հետ կենակցած կանանց հետ  :


 Եթե... հասնեն երջանկության :Smile: 




> Լավ, իսկ դու իրավունք կվերապահեիր խառնվելով քո հարազատի անձնականի մեջ, ինչ-որ միջոցներ ձեռնարկեիր մարմնավաճառի հետ ամուսնությունը խաթարելու համար : Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս դու հարազատիդ մասին չես մտածում, այլ մտածում ես, որ ինչ կասեն մարդիկ՝ կողքից տեսնելով քո հարազատը ընտրությունը:


 Այո: Հենց նրա մասին մտածելով կխառնվեին - իհարկե, շատ մոտիկ հարազատի...




> Իսկ եթե տղա լինեի ուզումա էտ աղջիկը հուրի փերի լիներ , ես երբեք չէի սիրի նման բարքերով ապրած կնոջը:


 Ըհը... չգիտես ինչու բոլորը նման թեմաներում մարմնավաճառի դերում պատկերացնում են Սիրունիկը կինոյի կերպարին: Իսկ իրական մարմնավաճառների մեջ 1000-ից հազիվ մեկնա տենց. 




> Բայց Ձայնալարը ճիշտ ա ասում, իզուր ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում


 +1 :Smile:

----------


## Սարգսյան

ի՞նչ կապ ունեն մարմնավաճառները  թեմայի հետ: :LOL: 

եթե էս քննարկումը օգտակար լիներ...սիրել մեկին ու չամունանալ միայն այն պատճառով, որ աղջիկը (ինչու՞ աղջիկ :Smile: , որովհետև դեռ չեմ հանդիպել մեկին որ բարձրաձայն անհանգստանար իր ապագա ամուսնու կույս լինել կամ չլինելով) կույս չի.. Արդարացի եմ համարում որ ոմանք միասին չեն ու դա իրանց ցավ ա պատճառում, հենց վերոհիշյալ «պրոբլեմի» պատճառով և էգոիստություն ա աղջիկների որոշ զանգվածի փոխարեն որոշում կայացնելը, նկատի ունեմ էս տեսակ մթնոլորտի պահպանումը.. ով ուզում ա թող պահպանի իրան իրա ամուսնու համար, հեշտ եմ ասում չէ՞

----------


## ihusik

Ռուսերեն մի հոտված հանդիպեցի այս հարցի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր է -
կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ

----------


## Rhayader

Գիտե՞ք ինչում է հարցն իրականում: Տղամարդիկ մի քանի պատճառներ ունեն աղջկանից կուսություն պահանջելու: Առաջինը՝ սեփականատիրական զգացողություններն են, երբ տղամարդը կնոջը վերաբերվում է որպես առարկայի ու չի ուզում (կոպիտ է հնչում, բայց այդպես է) «քշած հեծանիվ» ունենալ: Երկրորդ դեպքում տղամարդը, համոզված չլինելով իր արական կարողությունների մեջ, վախենում է, որ կամ իր կինն իրենից լավ սիրեկան է ունեցել, կամ էլ իրենից լավին կգտնի: Երրորդ դեպքը հույժ գիտական է՝ կինն իր օրգանիզմում պահում է բոլոր տղամարդկանց գեներն, ում սերմնահեղուկը ներթափանցել է իր օրգանիզմ, անկախ նրանից՝ հղիացել է դրանից հետո, թե ոչ: Հետագայում նա կարող է դրանցից ոմանք փոխանցել իր երեխաներին: Ինչևէ, այս դեպքում դա հայրական գեների հաշվին չի տեղի ունենում, այնպես որ՝ ամեն վախ անհիմն է:
Անուններ բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ տալու, բայց ես ինքս ավելի քան չորս հարյուր տարբեր աղջիկների հետ սեքս եմ ունեցել: Չկարծեք, թե հպարտանալու համար եմ ասում՝ այդ ուղղությամբ թերարժեքության կոմպլեքս չունեմ: Պարզապես կասեմ, որ այն, որ դրա տեղի ունենալը իրենց նկատմամբ իմ հարգանքը հաստատ չի նվազեցրել:
Միգուցե դա նրանից է, որ ես հայկական շրջապատում չեմ մեծացել, բայց ես ինքս համարում եմ, որ սեքսը, կուլտուրայի ու հիգիենայի համապատասցան կանոնները պահպանելու դեպքում, մարդու կյանքի նորմալ մասն է: Վարում եմ առողջ ու ակտիվ սեռական կյանք,  ու ինքս ինձանից երբեք չեմ պահանջում, որ աղջկա համար լինեմ լավագույն սիրեկանը:
Իրականում ես շատ ավելի քիչ եմ մտածում սեքսի մասին ու շատ ավելի քիչ «ազաբոչեննի» եմ, քան կուսության պահապանները:
Բացի դրանից:
Ես լսել եմ մի տարօրինակ կարծիք՝ «եթե հարսանիքից առաջ արել ա, հարսանիքից հետո էլ կանի»: Սա անվստահություն է, իսկ որտեղ չկա վստահություն, չկա նաև սեր: Ու, եթե աղջկան սեքսից ետ է պահել միայն այն, որ եթե կույս չլինի՝ իր հետ չեն ամուսնանա, նա գործողությունների լրիվ ազատություն է ստանում «առաջին գիշերվանից հետո»: Իսկ, ինչպես ասում են, չես վստահում՝ պատրաստ եղիր խաբվելու:
Անձամբ ինձ անկողնում հետաքրքիր չի լինի մի աղջկա հետ, ով սեռական կյանքի ոչ մի փորձ չունի, նամանավանդ՝ նա չի կարողանա իմ հետ իրականացնել իմ այդքան սիրելի տանտրիկ ու մեդիտատիվ պրակտիկաները:
Լայն մտածեք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռուսերեն մի հոտված հանդիպեցի այս հարցի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր է -
> կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ


Սկսեմ ավիրել:



> О развращенности нравов в США, где до 30% гомосексуалистов и лесбиянок, наслышан каждый. Тем неожиданнее прозвучала информация по радиостанции «Свобода» о том, что среди американцев растет спрос на девственниц. Что это: курьез или тенденция? Если тенденция, то реально ли ожидать восстановления норм нравственности в Америке? И пойдут ли путем восстановления нравственных норм западные государства с аморальным уклоном: Франция, Голландия, Германия, Англия и многие другие?


Հիմարները նախորոք մտցնում են իրենց «բարոյական» նորմերը, հռչակելով սեքսն ու հոմոսեքսուալ կապերն անբարոյական: Ինչևէ, ես, որպես հոգեբան, ամբողջ հոդված ունեմ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի վերաբերյալ՝ առաջացման պատճառները, արտահայտման ձևերը և այլն: Տանը կլինեմ կգցեմ՝ այն լուրջ գիտական աշխատություն է, հիմնված միայն ստուգված փաստերի և ուսումնասիրությունների վրա: Այնտեղից երևում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:
Բացի դրանից՝ ժամանակակից ամերիկական ու ևրոպական երիտասարդությունը՝ այսպես կոչված «իքս սերունդը», որը ծնվել է ութանասունականներին ու իննսունականների սկզբին, հայտնի է որպես «no sex generation»՝ սերունդ առանց սեքսի: Նրանց սեռական պասիվության պատճառներից են ծնողների բաժանվելու ու դրա հետ կապված հոգեսեռական տրավմաների բարձր քանակը, սեռավարակների տարածումն ու դրանց դեմ դաժան, վախեցնողական, տրավմատիկ ագիտացիան ու մի քանի ուրիշ հասարակական-հոգեբանական պատճառներ:
Ինչևէ, իմ անձնական փորձն ասում է, որ կուսության կուլտիվիզացիա այդ երկրներում կատարվում է միայն «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներից» մի քանիսից ներգաղթած աղքատ ու հետամնաց մասսայի մոտ:
Այլ է վիճակը «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում»՝ այստեղ լայն տարածված է ինչպես կանացի կուսության կուլտիվիզացիան, այնպես էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունը՝ մարմնավաճառությունը: Այս խիստ բաժանման պատճառն են հիմնականում ցածր կենսամակարդակն ու «կույս չես՝ պոռնիկ ես» սկզբունքը:
Այսպիսով, առաջին պարագրաֆը լրիվ հիմքից զուրկ է ու հիշեցում է (քիչ էր մնում ասեի՝ Գյուլնազ տատի) Վանականի գրած զառանցանքները:
Պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ մարդը հակված է հավատալ նրանի, ինչին ուզում է հավատալ: Երբ նրան դա հրամցնում են դա քչից-շատից տրամաբանական ու փոխկապակցված կերպով, ինչքան էլ դա անհիմն լինի, նա ագահորեն կլանում է՝ առանց տակը նայելու:
Շարունակե՞մ քանդելը, թե՞ հերիք է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես միանշանակ դեմ եմ և՛ տղայի, և՛ աղջկա նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչն է այդպես ասում: Թե ինչու է այդպես ավելի լավ, ինքներդ մտածեք: Մանրամասները հետո կգրեմ, երբ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կունենամ:


Բյուր, իսկ ո՞վ ա քո էդ աստվածը դառել, որ ինձ ասի՝ ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Մառազմների մեջ ես ընկնում: Չի կարելի ամեն հարցում ընտրությունը տալ աստծու ձեռքը: ԼաՎեյն շատ լավ ա ասում՝



> Հիմա ու այսեղ է ձեր տառապանքի ժամը, հիմա ու այստեղ է ձեր վայելքի ժամը: Գիտակցեք դա, հավատացեք ինքներդ ձեզ, ու կլինեք աստվածներին նման:
> Հիմա ու այստեղ, դուք կլինեք ձեր աստվածները:





> ես հենց դա նկատի ունեմ ՝ տղաների համար չկա այդ պռոբլեմը , թեկուզ ողջ Հայաստանը իմանա , իսկ աղջիկը եթե սխալվեց միգուցե ճակատագրական պռոբլեմի  առաջ կանգնի…


Հասարակական պրոբլեմ է, կապված ասիական բարքերի հետ, ըստ որոնց կինը «ապրանք» է: Իրականում հայերն այնքան են փչացրել իրենց գենոֆոնդը, որ իրականում ոչ մի էական տարբերություն չունեն ոչ քրդերից, ոչ թուրքերից, ոչ թաթարներից: Եթե չես հավատում, Գենեոգրաֆիկ նախագծին ուղարկիր քո գենետիկական մատերիալը, միանգամից կիմանաս՝ ովքեր են ու որտեղից են եկել նախնիներդ մինչև քարի դար:



> կներես , բայց  պետքա նման կերպ պատասխանեմ , որպիսի ավելի մատչելի լինի.
> քո կարծիքով , ինչպես կվերաբերվի տղան այդպիսի պատասխան լսելու դեպքում,
> այն աղջկա կողմից , որի հետ պատրաստվում է անցկացնել իր կյանքի մնացած
> օրերը …


Անձամբ ես եթե ամուսնանամ էլ՝ խիստ տհաճությամբ կամուսնանամ կույսի հետ:



> Ի դեպ, գրառումս կարող էր սխալ հասկացվել, դրա համար մի փոքրիկ ուղղում պետք է մտցնեմ, եթե տղան կամ աղջիկը նախկինում սխալմամբ ունեցել են սեռական հարաբերություն, պետք չէ դրա համար մեղադրել նրան: Դա մեր գործը չէ, Աստծո գործն է:


Այ հենց աստված ավելի լավ է իր երկար քիթը չխոթի իմ անկողին, այլաբես քթին կստանա:



> իրոք քիչ՛մը արդեն ծեծված թեմայա,..  
> 
> բայց այստեղ ճիշտ է Պոետը՝ այն առումով, որ զույգերը պետք է գուցե եւ անցնեն այդ սեռական համատեղելիության նախնական էտապը, որպիսի հետագայում որոշակի հարցեր չանդրադառնան իրենց ընտանեկան գոյատեւման վրա,..


Կոմս, իսկ եթե ավելի թեթև նայենք դրան, սեքսն ախր կյանքի հաճույքներից է ու մարդու բնական պահանջ, որը չբավարարելը բերում է ծանր, հաճախ անդառնալի հետևանքների, ինչպիսին են սեռական անկարողությունը, անպտղությունը, սեռական օրգանների քաղցկեղը և այլն: Ասենք՝ մեկը չի պատրաստվում դեռևս ամուսնանալ, ի՞նչ է, պետք է տառապի՞ այս ամենից:
Մի պարտադրեք իրար սիրո ու սեքսի կապը, ամուսնությանն ու սեքսինը՝ առավել ևս:



> Եվրոպական բարոյալքված նորմեր  
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ, մարդկության բոլոր հոգևոր Մեծ ՈՒսուցիչները, բոլոր հիմնական կրոնները բացասական են վերաբերվել նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Հետևաբար կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որը որևէ այդպիսի կրոն է դավանում, պետք է որ բացական վերաբերվի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Իսկ թե որոնք են կրոնների այդպիսի վերաբերմունքի պատճառները, այ դրանք պետք է լուրջ ուսումնասիրել ու հասկանալ:
> 
> Իսկ աթեիստներին կարող եմ ասել, որ բացի հոգևոր, բարոյական պատճառներից նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններից զերծ մնալու գիտական փաստերով հիմնավորվող շատ լուրջ պատճառներ  կան: Դրանք հիմնավորված ներկայացնելու համար դեռ որոշ բաներ պիտի պարզեմ: Հուսով եմ, որ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու առաջիկայում կներկայացնեմ դրանք։ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ինչպես արդեն  երևի հասկացաք, խիստ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում ինչպես աղջկա, այնպես էլ տղայի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալուն։ Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ խիստ սխալ եմ համարում  նախկինում այս հարցում սխալված աղջկան հալածելն ու քարկոծելը։ Եթե օրինակ  այսպես ասած «իմ միակը», նախկինում այս հարցում սխալված լիներ, ապա դա չէր ազդի իմ նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի վրա։


Արշակ, աշխարհում հնագույն կրոններից մեկում՝ Հինդուիզմում, պահանջվում է ամուսնանալ սեքսի համար: Ամուսնանալու մի քանի ավանդույթներ կան, որոնցից ամենագեղեցիկը երգիչ-գանդհարվներինն է՝ պետք է փոխադարձ սեր ու համաձայնություն խոստովանել իրար: Ընդ որում, ամեն մարդ՝ անկախ իր վարնայից, ինքն է ընտրում իր ամուսնանալու ավանդույթն ու կարող է ամուսնանալ քանի անքամ ուզի:
Հունական հին հավատի մեջ անընդհատ գովերգվում են նախամուսնական, հետամուսնակատ, արտամուսնական հարաբերությունները: Միայն Զևսի բեղունությանը նայիր:
Եգիպտական կրոնում սեքսի վրա սահմանափակում դրվում է միայն հարճերի վրա, բայց կուսություն նույնիսկ նրանցից չի պահանջվում:
Կարող եմ հավերժ շարունակել, ու հավատա ինձ՝ դու երբեք չես կարողանա համեմատվել կամ մրցել իմ հետ հին հավատների ուսումնասիրության հարցում: Միակ սեքսատյացը Հուդայիզմն էր, իր բոլոր հետևանքներով (խաչապաշտություն, իսլամ):



> նախ ուզում եմ Koms-ին ու  Poet-ին հարց տալ...
> հարգելիներս, այ ասում եք նախնական հարաբերությունները պետք են, որպեսզի զույգը զգա համատեղելի է, թե չէ...
> լավ, էդ դեպքում էսպիսի մի բան, ասենք մի աղջիկ, նման ձևով է վարվում, հետո պարզվում է, որ համատեղելի չեն ասենք ինչ ինչ պատճառներով, հետո մեկ ուրիշի հետ է հանդիպում...ու նրա հետ էլ չի ստացվում կյանքը կապել...կարևոր չէ ինչ պատճառով, գուցե որոշ ժամանակ հետո բնավորությունների անհամատեղելիություն է նկատվում, ինչպես հաճախ է զույգերի մոտ լինում...հետո մյուս ընկերոջ հետ...հետո մյուս, քանի դեռ չի գտել, այսպես ասած իր ապագա ամուսնուն...այդպես է չէ՞ մենք փնտրում ենք, ասենք, հանդիպում մարդկանց հետ, մինչև գտնում մեր կեսին...հիմա պատկերացրեք էդ բոլորի հետ նա սեռական հարաբերություններ մեջ է մտնում...ինչպե՞ս եք սրան վերաբերվում...ու եթե իմանաք, որ ձեր ընտրյալը այդպես մի քանիսի հետ փորձել է իր "համատեղությունը", ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվեք դրան...միայն անկեղծ, ես պատասծանը արդեն գիտեմ, բայց կուզեի ձեզ լսել...
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կարծիքին...
> մեկ մեկ էնքան եմ ուզում ձեզ ծեծել  թեմաները ստեղծողներին էլի...էնպիսի էեմա եք բացում, որ 2 բառով ասելն անհնար է...լավ փորձեմ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ անտարբեր, բացի դրանից՝ իրար պատմելու բան կունենանք:



> Կարծիք կազմելը որն ա՞, այսինքն ի՞նչ կարծիք, ես մի կարծիք հաստատ կարամ կազմեմ. էդ աղջիկը ինձանից առաջ ուրիշ տղաի հետ եղել ա. ու չեմ հավատում, որ կա մի տղա, որ էդ փաստից իրեն վատ չի զգա , եթե իհարկե դա էն աղջիկն ա, որին նա պիտի համարեի իր կեսը, իր շարունակությունը, իր կյանքի գանձը: ու ոնց պիտի դու հավատաս էդ աղջկան, երբ նա կասի, որ դու իր միակն ես.  "միակ" բառը ուրիշի, թեկուզ նախկինի գոյություն չի հանդուրժում:


Մելիք, նորմալ մարդիկ իրականում կան ու քիչ չեն:

----------


## ars83

Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի հոդված, որը պատմում է հայկական գյուղում տեղի ունեցածի մասին։ Հոդվածն առնչվում է նաև տվյալ թեմայի հետ։ Տեղադրում եմ հղումն առանց մեկնաբանությունների։

http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/education/49729/view

Եթե մոդերատորները հարկ կհամարեն, կարող են այն հեռացնել։

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի հոդված, որը պատմում է հայկական գյուղում տեղի ունեցածի մասին։ Հոդվածն առնչվում է նաև տվյալ թեմայի հետ։ Տեղադրում եմ հղումն առանց մեկնաբանությունների։
> 
> http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/education/49729/view
> 
> Եթե մոդերատորները հարկ կհամարեն, կարող են այն հեռացնել։


Կարծում եմ, այն բարոյական չի լինի հեռացնել, քանի որ դա ճշմարտությունն է՝ միգուցե ոչ այն, ինչ մենք ուզում ենք տեսնել:
Բոլոր չարիքների մայրը տգիտությունն է:

----------


## Second Chance

> Բյուր, իսկ ո՞վ ա քո էդ աստվածը դառել, որ ինձ ասի՝ ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Մառազմների մեջ ես ընկնում: Չի կարելի ամեն հարցում ընտրությունը տալ աստծու ձեռքը: ԼաՎեյն շատ լավ ա ասում՝
> 
> Այ հենց աստված ավելի լավ է իր *երկար քիթը չխոթի* իմ անկողին, այլաբես քթին կստանա:


Հարգելի Needles In Eyes , մենք ապրում ենք Քրիստոնյա երկրում ու այդ պատճառով շատ բնական է արտահայտվել այդպիսի կարծիքներով  ինչպիսիք են «Աստված դեմ է», «Աստվացածունչն ասում է » և այլն , իսկ այն  որ դուք Աստծուն չէք հավատում դեռ չի նշանակում որ պետք է նման անհարգալից գրառումներ անեք Նրա վերաբերյալ 

իսկ այս ձեր մեջբերումը 



> Հիմա ու այսեղ է ձեր տառապանքի ժամը, հիմա ու այստեղ է ձեր վայելքի ժամը: Գիտակցեք դա, հավատացեք ինքներդ ձեզ, ու* կլինեք աստվածներին* նման:
> Հիմա ու այստեղ, *դուք կլինեք ձեր աստվածները*:


    սա  հենց սատանայի ձեռագիրն է, որը ձգտում է ամեն կերպ զրկել մարդուն սրբությունից ,հեռացնել Աստծուց ... 
դա իր գործելակերպն է Ծննդոցից սկսած :Smile:  նայիր ինչ նման է « եթե ուտես այդ պտղից *Աստծո նման կլինես*....»

----------


## Rhayader

> սա  հենց սատանայի ձեռագիրն է, որը ձգտում է ամեն կերպ զրկել մարդուն սրբությունից ,հեռացնել Աստծուց ... 
> դա իր գործելակերպն է Ծննդոցից սկսած նայիր ինչ նման է « եթե ուտես այդ պտղից *Աստծո նման կլինես*....»


Ես հատուկ հենց այդ տողերը օրինակ բերեցի: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե քեզ ամբողջ կյանքդ խաբել են, որ համապատասխանեցնեն իրենց հասարակաբարոյական նորմերին ու Հախվերդյանի «Բանող Եզի» ստատուսին բերել:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես հատուկ հենց այդ տողերը օրինակ բերեցի: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե քեզ ամբողջ կյանքդ խաբել են, որ համապատասխանեցնեն իրենց հասարակաբարոյական նորմերին ու Հախվերդյանի «Բանող Եզի» ստատուսին բերել:


 :Smile: 
Իսկ միգուցե դու ես խաբված ?

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ միգուցե դու ես խաբված ?


Քիչ հավանական է, քանի որ ես դիտարկում եմ բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները: Ու ցանկացած դեպքում հրաժարվում եմ ենթարկվել, ում էլ դա լինի:

----------


## Dayana

> Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի հոդված, որը պատմում է հայկական գյուղում տեղի ունեցածի մասին։ Հոդվածն առնչվում է նաև տվյալ թեմայի հետ։ Տեղադրում եմ հղումն առանց մեկնաբանությունների։
> 
> http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/education/49729/view
> 
> Եթե մոդերատորները հարկ կհամարեն, կարող են այն հեռացնել։


 :Sad:  էս անասունին պետք է գազանանոցում պահել, որպես ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆԻ  :Angry2: 
 :Sad:  ոնց ա երկիր մոլորակը էս տեսակիններին պահում  :Sad:  դրան 4 անգամ պետք է սպանել, վերակենդանացնել ու հետո նորի սպանել, էն էլ ծեծելով  :Sad:   :Sad:  հետո էլ ասում են դժողք  :Sad:  սրա նմաններին դժողքում էլ տեղ չի լինի  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էս անասունին պետք է գազանանոցում պահել, որպես ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆԻ 
>  ոնց ա երկիր մոլորակը էս տեսակիններին պահում  դրան 4 անգամ պետք է սպանել, վերակենդանացնել ու հետո նորի սպանել, էն էլ ծեծելով   հետո էլ ասում են դժողք  սրա նմաններին դժողքում էլ տեղ չի լինի


Հա հաստատ   :Smile: , բայց այս պատմությունում աղջիկն էլ հրեշտակ չէր, անորմալ պատմությունն էր, անորմալ սյուժե, անորմալ կերպարներ: Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ հավատում այս պատմության իսկության մեջ, հորինածա  :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> էս անասունին պետք է գազանանոցում պահել, որպես ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆԻ 
>  ոնց ա երկիր մոլորակը էս տեսակիններին պահում  դրան 4 անգամ պետք է սպանել, վերակենդանացնել ու հետո նորի սպանել, էն էլ ծեծելով   հետո էլ ասում են դժողք  սրա նմաններին դժողքում էլ տեղ չի լինի


Բռնաբարության հոդվածով բանտ գնալը մահապատժից վատ ա: Նենց որ դժողքը ինքը իրա ամենալավ երազում կտենա:

----------


## Dayana

> Հա հաստատ  , բայց այս պատմությունում աղջիկն էլ հրեշտակ չէր, անորմալ պատմությունն էր, անորմալ սյուժե, անորմալ կերպարներ: Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ հավատում այս պատմության իսկության մեջ, հորինածա


իրականա, ավելի քան իրական  :Sad:  քույրիկս էդ համակարգում է աշխատում, որ գալիս պատմում է ինչեր է լսել  :Sad:  սարսափելիա  :Sad: 



> Բռնաբարության հոդվածով բանտ գնալը մահապատժից վատ ա: Նենց որ դժողքը ինքը իրա ամենալավ երազում կտենա:


 :Sad:   ամենավատն էնա, որ ես դրա նմանին խղճում եմ  :Sad:  նաև էդ անխելք աղջկան  :Sad:  ու մեզ` հասարակությանը, որ թույլ ենք տվել նման երևույթ  :Sad:

----------


## impression

դա անամոթություն ա... չգիտեմ` ոնց կվերաբերվեի,  եթե ասենք իմանայի, որ իմ շրջապատում  որևէ մեկը նախամուսնական հարաբերություն ա ունեցել, էն էլ` սեռական: Վառել դրանց:  :Angry2:

----------


## Երկնային

_էս նախաամուսինները դեռ չպսակվա՞ն, այ մարդ…_

----------


## impression

> _էս նախաամուսինները դեռ չպսակվա՞ն, այ մարդ…_


մեռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  :LOL:  Արուս, դու մեկ-մեկ իսկականից ԲԱՐՁՐ հումորներ ես անում, սպանի~ր  :LOL:

----------


## ihusik

> Սկսեմ ավիրել:
> 
> Հիմարները նախորոք մտցնում են իրենց «բարոյական» նորմերը, հռչակելով սեքսն ու հոմոսեքսուալ կապերն անբարոյական: Ինչևէ, ես, որպես հոգեբան, ամբողջ հոդված ունեմ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի վերաբերյալ՝ առաջացման պատճառները, արտահայտման ձևերը և այլն: Տանը կլինեմ կգցեմ՝ այն լուրջ գիտական աշխատություն է, հիմնված միայն ստուգված փաստերի և ուսումնասիրությունների վրա: Այնտեղից երևում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:
> Բացի դրանից՝ ժամանակակից ամերիկական ու ևրոպական երիտասարդությունը՝ այսպես կոչված «իքս սերունդը», որը ծնվել է ութանասունականներին ու իննսունականների սկզբին, հայտնի է որպես «no sex generation»՝ սերունդ առանց սեքսի: Նրանց սեռական պասիվության պատճառներից են ծնողների բաժանվելու ու դրա հետ կապված հոգեսեռական տրավմաների բարձր քանակը, սեռավարակների տարածումն ու դրանց դեմ դաժան, վախեցնողական, տրավմատիկ ագիտացիան ու մի քանի ուրիշ հասարակական-հոգեբանական պատճառներ:
> Ինչևէ, իմ անձնական փորձն ասում է, որ կուսության կուլտիվիզացիա այդ երկրներում կատարվում է միայն «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներից» մի քանիսից ներգաղթած աղքատ ու հետամնաց մասսայի մոտ:
> Այլ է վիճակը «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում»՝ այստեղ լայն տարածված է ինչպես կանացի կուսության կուլտիվիզացիան, այնպես էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունը՝ մարմնավաճառությունը: Այս խիստ բաժանման պատճառն են հիմնականում ցածր կենսամակարդակն ու «կույս չես՝ պոռնիկ ես» սկզբունքը:
> Այսպիսով, առաջին պարագրաֆը լրիվ հիմքից զուրկ է ու հիշեցում է (քիչ էր մնում ասեի՝ Գյուլնազ տատի) Վանականի գրած զառանցանքները:
> Պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ մարդը հակված է հավատալ նրանի, ինչին ուզում է հավատալ: Երբ նրան դա հրամցնում են դա քչից-շատից տրամաբանական ու փոխկապակցված կերպով, ինչքան էլ դա անհիմն լինի, նա ագահորեն կլանում է՝ առանց տակը նայելու:
> Շարունակե՞մ քանդելը, թե՞ հերիք է:


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ի՞նչ էիր քանդում, բայց հերիք է :Smile:  հա իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, որ գրածդ գրեթե ոչ մի միտք ճիշտ չեմ համարում ու կարելի է խելքի ուժով կեղծն էլ ճշմարիտ ներկայացնել, սևն էլ սպիտակ ու գովաբանել ազատ, անկաշկանդ սեռական հարաբերությունները հարյուրավորների հետ ու համարել դա բնական ու բարոյական... բա ինչ անմեղ են էն հոմոսեքսուալիստներն ու ինչ անմեղ պատճառներով են իրենք իրենց սեռակցի հետ բավարարում իրենց կարիքները- ինչ անմեղ են՝ ուղղակի հրեշտակներ մաքուր... դաաաա, ու՞ր հասանք - նույնիսկ պարզվում է, որ հին ու իմաստուն կրոնները՝ մեր մեծամասամբ բարոյական հասարակության սյուներն էլ գովաբանել են սեռական հարաբերություններն անկախ ամեն բանից ու չգիտես ինչու մեր նախկին սերունդներն այդ ներկայացրածի պես չեն ապրել ու չեն ենթարկվել կրոնի ներկայացրած նորմերին ազատ անկապ սեռական կյանք վարելուն... իրականում ասելու կամ կարծիքդ հերքելու եզրեր էլ չեմ գտնում այնքան որ հեռու են ճշմարտությունից ասածներդ... չնայած վստահ իմ ասածներն էլ քեզ համար են այդպես ու դա ամեն մարդու ինքն իր համար որոշելու հարց է միայն թե. միայն թե կյանքը մեծ ուսուցիչ է ու ինչքան էլ մարդ հեռու փաղչի ու թեկուզ հակառակ բնության ու Տիեզերքի իր հորինած նորմերը քարոզի ու սևը սպիտակի տեղ անցկացնի մեկ է մի օր կյանքի դասերը մարդ պետք է սովորի ու կարողանա սպիտակը սևից ու սեփական Լույսը իր իսկ ստվերից զատել կարողանա...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ի՞նչ էիր քանդում, բայց հերիք է հա իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, որ գրածդ գրեթե ոչ մի միտք ճիշտ չեմ համարում ու կարելի է խելքի ուժով կեղծն էլ ճշմարիտ ներկայացնել, սևն էլ սպիտակ ու գովաբանել ազատ, անկաշկանդ սեռական հարաբերությունները հարյուրավորների հետ ու համարել դա բնական ու բարոյական... բա ինչ անմեղ են էն հոմոսեքսուալիստներն ու ինչ անմեղ պատճառներով են իրենք իրենց սեռակցի հետ բավարարում իրենց կարիքները- ինչ անմեղ են՝ ուղղակի հրեշտակներ մաքուր... դաաաա, ու՞ր հասանք - նույնիսկ պարզվում է, որ հին ու իմաստուն կրոնները՝ մեր մեծամասամբ բարոյական հասարակության սյուներն էլ գովաբանել են սեռական հարաբերություններն անկախ ամեն բանից ու չգիտես ինչու մեր նախկին սերունդներն այդ ներկայացրածի պես չեն ապրել ու չեն ենթարկվել կրոնի ներկայացրած նորմերին ազատ անկապ սեռական կյանք վարելուն... իրականում ասելու կամ կարծիքդ հերքելու եզրեր էլ չեմ գտնում այնքան որ հեռու են ճշմարտությունից ասածներդ... չնայած վստահ իմ ասածներն էլ քեզ համար են այդպես ու դա ամեն մարդու ինքն իր համար որոշելու հարց է միայն թե. միայն թե կյանքը մեծ ուսուցիչ է ու ինչքան էլ մարդ հեռու փաղչի ու թեկուզ հակառակ բնության ու Տիեզերքի իր հորինած նորմերը քարոզի ու սևը սպիտակի տեղ անցկացնի մեկ է մի օր կյանքի դասերը մարդ պետք է սովորի ու կարողանա սպիտակը սևից ու սեփական Լույսը իր իսկ ստվերից զատել կարողանա...


Իհուսիկ, գրածս ապացուցեմ: Սողոմոն թագավորի մասին լսել ես, կարծում եմ: Նրա Երգ Երգոցի գոյության մասին էլ երևի գիտես: Այն նկարագրում է ու գովերգում կյանքի շարունակման այդ պրոցեսը, իր մեջ ներառելով նույնիսկ աղջկա եղբայրների խանդը:
Համոզվիր ինքդ.
http://spintongues.msk.ru/SongSolomon.htm
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BE%D0%BD%D0%B0

Իսկ դու իմ գրածը հերքելու եզրեր չես գտնում, որովհետև.
1. ես ստուգված աղբյուրներից եմ օգտվում
2. դու բավականաչափ տեղեկացված չես թեմայիս
3. քո դրույթների հիմքում պապենական դոգմաներից բացի ոչ մի բան չկա

----------


## Ariadna

> դա անամոթություն ա... չգիտեմ` ոնց կվերաբերվեի,  եթե ասենք իմանայի, որ իմ շրջապատում  որևէ մեկը նախամուսնական հարաբերություն ա ունեցել, էն էլ` սեռական: Վառել դրանց:


Մի հատ օֆֆտոպեմ էլի, որ չօֆֆտոպեմ, կմեռնեմ  :LOL:  Լիլի գրածը կարդացի, մի հատ հաղորդում հիշեցի հեռուստատեսային, մի քանի տարի առաջ եմ տեսել, ուրեմն փողոցում բռնում էին պատահական անցորդների ու հարցնում. "Ինչ կանեիք, եթե իմանայիք, որ ձեր դիմացինը հոմո սապիենս է  :LOL: " Ու պատասխանների 80%-ը մոտավորապես էս բովանդակության էր. "Ես նրա հետ ընդհանրապես չէի շփվի, այդպիսիններին պետք է մեկուսացնել հասարակությունից, ախպեր, ըտենցները իրավունք չունեն ապրելու, դրանց պետք ա վառել "  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

Կարծում եմ, Լիլիթը նախաամուսնական սեռական հումոր էր անում:

Ամուսինը առաջին գիշերը հարցնում ա կնոջը.
-Սիրելիս :LOL: , դու ինձանից առաջ տղամարդիկ ունեցե՞լ ես:
-Չե:
-Իսկ ես ունեցել եմ :Tongue: 

Եկեք ինձ անվանենք սրանից հետո Նախաամուսնական Սեռական Նիդլզ ին Այզ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կարծում եմ, Լիլիթը նախաամուսնական սեռական հումոր էր անում:
> 
> Ամուսինը առաջին գիշերը հարցնում ա կնոջը.
> -Սիրելիս, դու ինձանից առաջ տղամարդիկ ունեցե՞լ ես:
> -Չե:
> -Իսկ ես ունեցել եմ
> 
> Եկեք ինձ անվանենք սրանից հետո Նախաամուսնական Սեռական Նիդլզ ին Այզ:


Եթե Լիլիթն էլ հումոր չաներ, այլ լուրջ գրած լիներ, ես կգնայի ու կկախվեի :LOL: ։ Պարզապես իրա գրածը կարդալով, էդ հաղորդումը հիշեցի։  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են իրանց քթերը կոխում ուրիշի անկողին: Երևի սեփական անկողինը չափազանց դատարկ ա:
Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների առումով, Իհուսիկ, ասեմ՝ իմ ընկերներից մեկը հոմոսեքսուալ է, ու չես պատկերացնի, թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու տաղանդով ինքը ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ ինչքան բարձր ա կանգնած:
Եթե մեկը տանը ամբողջ օրը նստած կամ տան դեմը պպզած մեկն ա, պարզ ա, որ նախաամուսնական սեքսին կնայի որպես չարիքի, որովհետև քրիստոնեությունը, որը ինքը հալած յուղի նման ընդունել ա, թեկուզ և ոչ էդ անվան տակ, սովորացրել ա, որ դա մեղք ա, ու ընդհանրապես հաճույքը մեղք ա:
Հասարակությունը հակված ա մարդկանց հոգեբանական կասրտացիայի ենթարկելու, որովհետև կաստրատին ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարել:

----------


## John

թե ինչ եք գտել էդ սեքսի մեջ… նախաամուսնական առավել ևս…

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են իրանց քթերը կոխում ուրիշի անկողին: Երևի սեփական անկողինը չափազանց դատարկ ա:
> Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների առումով, Իհուսիկ, ասեմ՝ իմ ընկերներից մեկը հոմոսեքսուալ է, ու չես պատկերացնի, թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու տաղանդով ինքը ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ ինչքան բարձր ա կանգնած:
> Եթե մեկը տանը ամբողջ օրը նստած կամ տան դեմը պպզած մեկն ա, պարզ ա, որ նախաամուսնական սեքսին կնայի որպես չարիքի, որովհետև քրիստոնեությունը, որը ինքը հալած յուղի նման ընդունել ա, թեկուզ և ոչ էդ անվան տակ, սովորացրել ա, որ դա մեղք ա, ու ընդհանրապես հաճույքը մեղք ա:
> Հասարակությունը հակված ա մարդկանց հոգեբանական կասրտացիայի ենթարկելու, որովհետև կաստրատին ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարել:


հա էլի ճիշտ ես, էդ բոլորը կարող են իրար սիրել, ապրել համերաշխ ընտանիքում: Ասենք կինն իրա երեք ամուսիններով, որոնցից ամեն մեկն ունի ևս 2 կին, ու ասենք ինչ կարևոր է թե ով ում կինն է կամ ամուսինը, կարևորը որ մարդիկ երջանիկ լինեն  :Smile:  Թե չէ մենք հետամնաց ու ոչինչ չհասկացող, էգոիստ մարդիկս ինչ-որ ոչ-կարևոր բաների հետևից ենք ընկել  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են իրանց քթերը կոխում ուրիշի անկողին: Երևի սեփական անկողինը չափազանց դատարկ ա:
> Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների առումով, Իհուսիկ, ասեմ՝ իմ ընկերներից մեկը հոմոսեքսուալ է, ու չես պատկերացնի, թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու տաղանդով ինքը ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ ինչքան բարձր ա կանգնած:
> Եթե մեկը տանը ամբողջ օրը նստած կամ տան դեմը պպզած մեկն ա, պարզ ա, որ նախաամուսնական սեքսին կնայի որպես չարիքի, որովհետև քրիստոնեությունը, որը ինքը հալած յուղի նման ընդունել ա, թեկուզ և ոչ էդ անվան տակ, սովորացրել ա, որ դա մեղք ա, ու ընդհանրապես հաճույքը մեղք ա:
> Հասարակությունը հակված ա մարդկանց հոգեբանական կասրտացիայի ենթարկելու, որովհետև կաստրատին ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարել:


_տարօրինակ ա, բայց հետդ համաձայն եմ…_

----------


## Rhayader

> Ասենք կինն իրա երեք ամուսիններով, որոնցից ամեն մեկն ունի ևս 2 կին, ու ասենք ինչ կարևոր է թե ով ում կինն է կամ ամուսինը, կարևորը որ մարդիկ երջանիկ լինեն


Ձեզ միշտ էլ մնում է հարևան պառավների հետ սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ նրանց անձնական կյանքի իրական ու մտացածին մանրամասները քննարկելու հնարավորություն:
Հա, ասենք ապրում են, ձե՞զ ինչ:

----------


## Երկնային

> հա էլի ճիշտ ես, էդ բոլորը կարող են իրար սիրել, ապրել համերաշխ ընտանիքում: Ասենք կինն իրա երեք ամուսիններով, որոնցից ամեն մեկն ունի ևս 2 կին, ու ասենք ինչ կարևոր է թե ով ում կինն է կամ ամուսինը, կարևորը որ մարդիկ երջանիկ լինեն  Թե չէ մենք հետամնաց ու ոչինչ չհասկացող, էգոիստ մարդիկս ինչ-որ ոչ-կարևոր բաների հետևից ենք ընկել


_Չէ, Դայ, ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա… հեշտ ա դիմացինին մեղադրել, մինչև ինքդ չես անում նույն սխալը…
Ամեն դեպքում, մարդ պետք ա աշխատի ապրել իր կյանքով, ոչ թե ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ քիթ խոթելով… Եթե իրենք երջանիկ են էդպես, ուրեմն թող երջանիկ լինեն. ուրիշի երջանկությունը չեն խլում…_

----------


## Ribelle

> Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են իրանց քթերը կոխում ուրիշի անկողին: Երևի սեփական անկողինը չափազանց դատարկ ա:
> Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների առումով, Իհուսիկ, ասեմ՝ իմ ընկերներից մեկը հոմոսեքսուալ է, ու չես պատկերացնի, թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու տաղանդով ինքը ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ ինչքան բարձր ա կանգնած:
> Եթե մեկը տանը ամբողջ օրը նստած կամ տան դեմը պպզած մեկն ա, պարզ ա, որ նախաամուսնական սեքսին կնայի որպես չարիքի, որովհետև քրիստոնեությունը, որը ինքը հալած յուղի նման ընդունել ա, թեկուզ և ոչ էդ անվան տակ, սովորացրել ա, որ դա մեղք ա, ու ընդհանրապես հաճույքը մեղք ա:
> Հասարակությունը հակված ա մարդկանց հոգեբանական կասրտացիայի ենթարկելու, որովհետև կաստրատին ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարել:


Իսկ քո ընկերը այդքան լավն է, որովհետև հոմոսեքսուալիստ է?: թե ուղղակի լավն է, որովհետև լավն է:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա էլի ճիշտ ես, էդ բոլորը կարող են իրար սիրել, ապրել համերաշխ ընտանիքում: Ասենք կինն իրա երեք ամուսիններով, որոնցից ամեն մեկն ունի ևս 2 կին, ու ասենք ինչ կարևոր է թե ով ում կինն է կամ ամուսինը, կարևորը որ մարդիկ երջանիկ լինեն  Թե չէ մենք հետամնաց ու ոչինչ չհասկացող, էգոիստ մարդիկս ինչ-որ ոչ-կարևոր բաների հետևից ենք ընկել


Դայուշ, ոչ ոք իր երջանկության ձևը քեզ չի պարտադրում :Smile:  Դու էլ քոնը մի պարտադրիր ուրիշներին :Smile:  Դու չես կարող բուսակերին համոզել, որ միսը պետք է ուտել, քանի որ դու այն սիրում ես, ու քո համար այն համեղ ա: Նույնը և` ընդհակառակը, ի դեպ:

----------


## ihusik

*Needles In Eyes* կրկին պետք է ասեմ, որ կատարածդ ոչ մի եզրահանգման հետ դա լինի ինձ հետ կապված թե ոչ համամիտ չեմ ու համարում եմ սխալ - սա իմ տեսանկյունն է ու ամեն մարդ ֆորումում ներկայացնում է իր տեսակետն ու արտահայտում իր մտքերը այս կամ այն հարցի հետ կապված, որի համար և կան ընդհանրապես ֆորումները ու հետևաբար ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի անկողին իր քիթն չի մտցնում այլ ներկայացնում է իր պատկերացումները տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ու կարող է ու իրավունք ունի նաև արտահայտելու այս կամ այն անձի կարծիքի հետ իր անհամաձայնությունը։ Բնականաբար իմ մասին ոչինչ չիմանալով իմ մասին եզրակացություններդ սխալ են, մինչդեռ ես ինքս ինձ բավականին գիտեմ ու կարող եմ ասել, որ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում ես ուրիշի ապրելակերպի մեջ չեմ խառնվում բացառությամբ եթե որևէ մեկն ինձ այս կամ այն հարցի հետ կապված խորհուրդ է հարցնում ու առավել ևս չի հետաքրքրում ուրիշի ինտիմ հարաբերությունները միայն թե վատն այն է, որ նոր սերունդը լինելով շատ ընկալողունակ ցավալիորեն հաճախ տեսնելով եղած ու նորմա դարձած անբարոյականությունը չի կարողանում հասկանալ թե դա իրական արժեք է մարդկային թե՞ պարզապես մարդիկ են անբարոյականությունն որոշ դեպքերում դարձրել նորմա- այ սա է ցավալի ու մտածելու առիթ տալիս թե ներկայիս անբարոյականությունը նորմա դարձրած հասարակության մի վառ մասը որը միշտ էկրաններից ու ամեն քայլափոխից մեր մեջ է ներխուժում ու իրեն տան տեր զգում ինչպես պետք է կարողանան նոր սերունդ դաստիարակել ու հետևաբար նաև հարց է ծագում թե այսպես դեպի ու՞ր ենք գնալու - եթե այսպես գնա կա մի ուղի մի ելքով միայն՝ ինքնաոչնչացում միայն, ինչը քիչ քիչ տեղի է ունենում հենց մեր աչքի առաջ և եթե հենց մենք չենք տուժել մարդկության անբարո կենսակերպի պատճառով բնության արհավիրքներից որ լեցուն է հիմա ողջ մոլորակով մեկ ապա դա չի նշանակում որ մենք պետք է աչքերներս փակենք ու շարունակենք մեր նորմա դարձած անբարո վարքն մինչ մի օր հարց կառաջանա ամբողջովին մոլորակի կործանման մասին ինչը և ուզում են բարոյականությանն ու Լույսին հակառակ գնացող ուժերն ու ինչին նպաստում են կամա թե ակամա մարդկանց մեծ մասը իրենց առօրյա ոչ թե դեպի Լույսին այլ խավարին նպաստող կյանքով։ 

Ասածներս դատապարտում չէ ոչ մեկին, ես հեռու եմ որևէ մեկին դատելուց ու դրա իրավունքը չունեմ ես, ասածներս նրանց համար են, որոնք ուզում են իրենց համար կյանքում չափորոշիչներ ունենան ու չտեսնելով նորմա դարձած արատավոր երևույթներն ու չունենալով դրանց հակառակ որևէ գաղափար ընդունեն որ ուրեմն դա է միակ ճիշտն ու շարժվեն դրանցով, ասածներս նրանց համար չեն որ գիտեն ճիշտ են ապրում այլ նոր սերնդի համար ու նաև նրանց, որոնք իրենք պետք է ծնող դառնան ու նոր սերունդ դաստիարակեն... Եվ ասածներս էլ հարգելի *Needles In Eyes* հիմնված են ոչ միայն պապենական քո ասած դոգմաների վրա այլ գիտության կողմից նոր հնարավոր դարձած այն ապացույցների վրա որ հնարավոր են դարձել ներկայումս կատարել ու տեսնել թե գիտությունից այդքան հեռու մեր պապերն ինչքան ճիշտ են ապրել ու թե ժամանակակից այս տեխնիկայի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչերի հետ մեկ տեղ որքան է մարդ հեռացել իր իսկ մարդ լինելու կոչումից, որին բնութագրում է առաջին հերթին բարոյական լինելը. ոչ մի բույսի կամ կենդանու բարոյականությունը պետք չէ բայց մարդու համար դա մարդ լինելու ու մարդ մնալու պայմաններից ամենագլխավորն է։

Երգ Երգոցի ու նաև բոլոր այն հոգևոր գրականության մասին որոնցից դու օգտվում ես քո տեսակետը հիմնավորելու համար ասեմ, որ նման գրականության կարդալու և հասկանալու համար միայն տառերն իմանալն ու կարդալ կարողանալն շատ քիչ է և ըստ էության դա ոչինչ չի էլ տա եթե կարդացածի էությունն ու սիմվոլիկան չհասկանա մարդ, ինչպես որ տրվում է ցանկացած հոգևոր արժեք ունեցող գրականություն քանզի այդ գրածը կարող է ցանկացած մարդ կարդալ բայց միայն նրանք ովքեր բացի տառից գիտեն թե ինչ սիմվոլների մասին է խոսքն ու ինչ է ուզում հեղինակն ասել կարող են հասկանալ այդ գրվածքը։ Կարող ես թեկուզ հենց ինքդ էլ կարդաս քո իսկ վիկիպեդիայի հղման մեջ Երգ Երգոցի մեկնության բաժինը - և դա ամբողջը չէ...

Իմ պատկերացմամբ եթե տղամարդու համար միևնույն է թե իր ապագա կինը մեկ հոգու հետ է ունեցել սեռական հարաբերություններ թե մի քանիսի նման տղամարդն ըստ իս ընտրում է ոչ թե սրտի ու հոգու ընկեր այլ պարզապես սեկսուալ զուգընկեր ու հետևաբար իսկական սիրո մասին այստեղ խոսելն ավելորդ է - ի դեպ այդպես է հենց վիճակն ամերիկաներում ու եվրոպաներում, որոնց ֆինանսական ճնշման տակ էլ ընդունում են նրանց անբարոյական նորմերը նաև մնացած թույլ պետությունները։

----------


## Վարպետ

Կներեք, օֆֆտոպի համար, բայց ոնց եմ ցավում, որ չեմ կարողանում կարդալ իհուսիկի պատասխանը` կետադրական նշանների իսպառ բացակայության պատճառով: Խնդրում եմ, մոդերներ, ուղղեք, էլի:
Մի տեսակ անզգացմունք է ամեն ինչ` առանց կետադրական նշանների: Կոստյումով, գալստուկով ու անժպիտ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ձեզ միշտ էլ մնում է հարևան պառավների հետ սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ նրանց անձնական կյանքի իրական ու մտացածին մանրամասները քննարկելու հնարավորություն:
> Հա, ասենք ապրում են, ձե՞զ ինչ:


Նրանց ընտրությունն է, ես եմ ու իմ սուրիճի բաժակը հարևան տստիկների հետ  :Smile:  ոչ մեկին չեմ հյուրասիրում  :Smile: 



> _Չէ, Դայ, ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա… հեշտ ա դիմացինին մեղադրել, մինչև ինքդ չես անում նույն սխալը…
> Ամեն դեպքում, մարդ պետք ա աշխատի ապրել իր կյանքով, ոչ թե ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ քիթ խոթելով… Եթե իրենք երջանիկ են էդպես, ուրեմն թող երջանիկ լինեն. ուրիշի երջանկությունը չեն խլում…_


Ես եչ մեկի երջանկությունը չեմ խլում  :Smile:  Բայց մի ձևացրու, թե դա նորմալ ես համարում  :Smile:  Էն ինչը դու չես ընդունում, մի ընդունի ու մի փորձի ուրիշերին հասկանալ: Կարող են, թող իրենք իրենց հասկանալ  :Smile: 




> Դայուշ, ոչ ոք իր երջանկության ձևը քեզ չի պարտադրում Դու էլ քոնը մի պարտադրիր ուրիշներին Դու չես կարող բուսակերին համոզել, որ միսը պետք է ուտել, քանի որ դու այն սիրում ես, ու քո համար այն համեղ ա: Նույնը և` ընդհակառակը, ի դեպ:


Վա, ես իսկապես չեմ պարտադրում  :Smile:  Ամեն մեկն ունի իր սեփական "գլուխ"-ը ու դրանով կարող է մտածել, հետևաբար կատարի սեփական ընտրությունը ապրելու կամ չապրելու, մի ուտելու կամ չուտելու, մարդ սպանելու կամ չսպանելու  համար  :Smile:  Իսկ ես պաս  :Smile:  Ես եմ ու իմ միակության գաղափարը, դրան ոչ ոք ու ոչինչ մոտ գալ չի կարող  :Smile:  Ուզում եք քարով գլխիս խփեք  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Needles In Eyes* կրկին պետք է ասեմ, որ կատարածդ ոչ մի եզրահանգման հետ դա լինի ինձ հետ կապված թե ոչ համամիտ չեմ ու համարում եմ սխալ - սա իմ տեսանկյունն է ու ամեն մարդ ֆորումում ներկայացնում է իր տեսակետն ու արտահայտում իր մտքերը այս կամ այն հարցի հետ կապված, որի համար և կան ընդհանրապես ֆորումները ու հետևաբար ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի անկողին իր քիթն չի մտցնում այլ ներկայացնում է իր պատկերացումները տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ու կարող է ու իրավունք ունի նաև արտահայտելու այս կամ այն անձի կարծիքի հետ իր անհամաձայնությունը։ Բնականաբար իմ մասին ոչինչ չիմանալով իմ մասին եզրակացություններդ սխալ են, մինչդեռ ես ինքս ինձ բավականին գիտեմ ու կարող եմ ասել, որ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում ես ուրիշի ապրելակերպի մեջ չեմ խառնվում բացառությամբ եթե որևէ մեկն ինձ այս կամ այն հարցի հետ կապված խորհուրդ է հարցնում ու առավել ևս չի հետաքրքրում ուրիշի ինտիմ հարաբերությունները միայն թե վատն այն է, որ նոր սերունդը լինելով շատ ընկալողունակ ցավալիորեն հաճախ տեսնելով եղած ու նորմա դարձած անբարոյականությունը չի կարողանում հասկանալ թե դա իրական արժեք է մարդկային թե՞ պարզապես մարդիկ են անբարոյականությունն որոշ դեպքերում դարձրել նորմա- այ սա է ցավալի ու մտածելու առիթ տալիս թե ներկայիս անբարոյականությունը նորմա դարձրած հասարակության մի վառ մասը որը միշտ էկրաններից ու ամեն քայլափոխից մեր մեջ է ներխուժում ու իրեն տան տեր զգում ինչպես պետք է կարողանան նոր սերունդ դաստիարակել ու հետևաբար նաև հարց է ծագում թե այսպես դեպի ու՞ր ենք գնալու - եթե այսպես գնա կա մի ուղի մի ելքով միայն՝ ինքնաոչնչացում միայն, ինչը քիչ քիչ տեղի է ունենում հենց մեր աչքի առաջ և եթե հենց մենք չենք տուժել մարդկության անբարո կենսակերպի պատճառով բնության արհավիրքներից որ լեցուն է հիմա ողջ մոլորակով մեկ ապա դա չի նշանակում որ մենք պետք է աչքերներս փակենք ու շարունակենք մեր նորմա դարձած անբարո վարքն մինչ մի օր հարց կառաջանա ամբողջովին մոլորակի կործանման մասին ինչը և ուզում են բարոյականությանն ու Լույսին հակառակ գնացող ուժերն ու ինչին նպաստում են կամա թե ակամա մարդկանց մեծ մասը իրենց առօրյա ոչ թե դեպի Լույսին այլ խավարին նպաստող կյանքով։ 
> 
> Ասածներս դատապարտում չէ ոչ մեկին, ես հեռու եմ որևէ մեկին դատելուց ու դրա իրավունքը չունեմ ես, ասածներս նրանց համար են, որոնք ուզում են իրենց համար կյանքում չափորոշիչներ ունենան ու չտեսնելով նորմա դարձած արատավոր երևույթներն ու չունենալով դրանց հակառակ որևէ գաղափար ընդունեն որ ուրեմն դա է միակ ճիշտն ու շարժվեն դրանցով, ասածներս նրանց համար չեն որ գիտեն ճիշտ են ապրում այլ նոր սերնդի համար ու նաև նրանց, որոնք իրենք պետք է ծնող դառնան ու նոր սերունդ դաստիարակեն... Եվ ասածներս էլ հարգելի *Needles In Eyes* հիմնված են ոչ միայն պապենական քո ասած դոգմաների վրա այլ գիտության կողմից նոր հնարավոր դարձած այն ապացույցների վրա որ հնարավոր են դարձել ներկայումս կատարել ու տեսնել թե գիտությունից այդքան հեռու մեր պապերն ինչքան ճիշտ են ապրել ու թե ժամանակակից այս տեխնիկայի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչերի հետ մեկ տեղ որքան է մարդ հեռացել իր իսկ մարդ լինելու կոչումից, որին բնութագրում է առաջին հերթին բարոյական լինելը. ոչ մի բույսի կամ կենդանու բարոյականությունը պետք չէ բայց մարդու համար դա մարդ լինելու ու մարդ մնալու պայմաններից ամենագլխավորն է։
> 
> Երգ Երգոցի ու նաև բոլոր այն հոգևոր գրականության մասին որոնցից դու օգտվում ես քո տեսակետը հիմնավորելու համար ասեմ, որ նման գրականության կարդալու և հասկանալու համար միայն տառերն իմանալն ու կարդալ կարողանալն շատ քիչ է և ըստ էության դա ոչինչ չի էլ տա եթե կարդացածի էությունն ու սիմվոլիկան չհասկանա մարդ, ինչպես որ տրվում է ցանկացած հոգևոր արժեք ունեցող գրականություն քանզի այդ գրածը կարող է ցանկացած մարդ կարդալ բայց միայն նրանք ովքեր բացի տառից գիտեն թե ինչ սիմվոլների մասին է խոսքն ու ինչ է ուզում հեղինակն ասել կարող են հասկանալ այդ գրվածքը։ Կարող ես թեկուզ հենց ինքդ էլ կարդաս քո իսկ վիկիպեդիայի հղման մեջ Երգ Երգոցի մեկնության բաժինը - և դա ամբողջը չէ...


Արդարանալու փոխարեն փորձիր որևէ հիմնավորված բան գրել: Թեչե, պապերով որ լինի, պիտի բարձրանանք ծառերն ու բանան ուտենք:



> Իմ պատկերացմամբ եթե տղամարդու համար միևնույն է թե իր ապագա կինը մեկ հոգու հետ է ունեցել սեռական հարաբերություններ թե մի քանիսի նման տղամարդն ըստ իս ընտրում է ոչ թե սրտի ու հոգու ընկեր այլ պարզապես սեկսուալ զուգընկեր ու հետևաբար իսկական սիրո մասին այստեղ խոսելն ավելորդ է - ի դեպ այդպես է հենց վիճակն ամերիկաներում ու եվրոպաներում, որոնց ֆինանսական ճնշման տակ էլ ընդունում են նրանց անբարոյական նորմերը նաև մնացած թույլ պետությունները։


Նորմերն ընդունում են անհատները՝ իրենց համար, կախված նրանից թե որքան է դա համապատասխանում իրենց էությանը: Պետության հետր միասին է նորմերի գալիս միայն կաստրացիայի ենթարկված ռչխարների անդեմ նախիրը, իսկ ինձ նրանց նկատմամբ ես խիստ անտարբեր եմ:
http://orthodoxia.org/lib/1/1/9/5.aspx
Սա Երգ Երգոցի քրիստոնեական բացատրությունն է, այն ամեն անգամ կարդալիս ծիծաղից ընկնում եմ գետնին: Հուդայականն ավելի ահավոր է:
Ինչպես ասում է իմ ընկերներից մեկն այս առիթով՝



> *Azaluciel ‎(12:28 PM):*
> Oooooooo
> Особенно хорошо они понимают то место про эрегированые соски

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա, ես իսկապես չեմ պարտադրում  Ամեն մեկն ունի իր սեփական "գլուխ"-ը ու դրանով կարող է մտածել, հետևաբար կատարի սեփական ընտրությունը ապրելու կամ չապրելու, մի ուտելու կամ չուտելու, մարդ սպանելու կամ չսպանելու  համար  Իսկ ես պաս  Ես եմ ու իմ միակության գաղափարը, դրան ոչ ոք ու ոչինչ մոտ գալ չի կարող  Ուզում եք քարով գլխիս խփեք


Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ քո միակության գաղափարը անձամբ ինձ նյարդայնացնում ա, սխալ ա թվում :Smile:  Ինչու ես քեզ պետք ա համոզեմ, որ դա սխալ ա, հլը մի հատ էլ քարով խփեմ գլխիդ, եթե էդ գաղափարը, նրա ընկալման մեխանիկան, դրանից բխող` քո ներքին ապրումները, դրա արդյունքը քեզ միայն երջանկացնում են?  :Smile:  

Մենք խոսում ենք նրա մասին, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ նման ձևով են մտածում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երջանիկ են, այլ որ էդպես պետք է: Ու "էդպես պետք է"-ի ձեռքը տառապում են ողջ կյանքում, զի դա արմատապես անհամահունչ է իրենց ներքին էությանն ու զգացածին:

Հիմա դու ուզում ես ականջներդ կտրել քանի որ վստահ ես, որ երջանիկ ես լինելու դրա արդյունքում? Է կտրի~, այ բալամ: Մի քիչ կհամոզեմ, որ չկտրես, քանի որ կարծում եմ` փոշմանելու ես: Բայց եթե կտրես ու իրոք երջանկանաս, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, ու կմատնանշեմ այդ օրինակը` որպես երջանկության հասնելու եղանակ: 

Բայց եթե փոշմանես` հակառակն եմ անելու, գոռալու եմ, աղաղակելու եմ` ականջներնիդ մի կտրեք մարդիկ: Ու հիմա էլ անում եմ` այլ օրինակներով: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նոր ականջներ հաստատ չեն աճելու :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ քո միակության գաղափարը անձամբ ինձ նյարդայնացնում ա, սխալ ա թվում Ինչու ես քեզ պետք ա համոզեմ, որ դա սխալ ա, հլը մի հատ էլ քարով խփեմ գլխիդ, եթե էդ գաղափարը, նրա ընկալման մեխանիկան, դրանից բխող` քո ներքին ապրումները, դրա արդյունքը քեզ միայն երջանկացնում են?  
> 
> Մենք խոսում ենք նրա մասին, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ նման ձևով են մտածում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երջանիկ են, այլ որ էդպես պետք է: Ու "էդպես պետք է"-ի ձեռքը տառապում են ողջ կյանքում, զի դա արմատապես անհամահունչ է իրենց ներքին էությանն ու զգացածին:
> 
> Հիմա դու ուզում ես ականջներդ կտրել քանի որ վստահ ես, որ երջանիկ ես լինելու դրա արդյունքում? Է կտրի~, այ բալամ: Մի քիչ կհամոզեմ, որ չկտրես, քանի որ կարծում եմ` փոշմանելու ես: Բայց եթե կտրես ու իրոք երջանկանաս, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, ու կմատնանշեմ այդ օրինակը` որպես երջանկության հասնելու եղանակ: 
> 
> Բայց եթե փոշմանես` հակառակն եմ անելու, գոռալու եմ, աղաղակելու եմ` ականջներնիդ մի կտրեք մարդիկ: Ու հիմա էլ անում եմ` այլ օրինակներով: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նոր ականջներ հաստատ չեն աճելու


Ես լրիվ հականում եմ Վա  :Blush:  բայց ականջներս չեմ կտրելու  :Jpit:  
Չէ իսկապես լրիվ հասկանում եմ  :Smile:  ուղղակի ուզում եմ ականջներս կտրելիս անտարբեր չլինես, ու ես էլ չեմ կարող անարբեր լինել բոլոր հիմա իրենց ականջները  կտրողներին  :Smile:  Ու դու անտարբեր չես  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

> Արդարանալու փոխարեն փորձիր որևէ հիմնավորված բան գրել: Թեչե, պապերով որ լինի, պիտի բարձրանանք ծառերն ու բանան ուտենք:


Այս գրառումս կարդացել ու կցած կայքում գրածն կարդացել ես ու գիտական որևէ բան չե՞ս նկատել :Think: 
Ռուսերեն մի հոտված հանդիպեցի այս հարցի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր է. 
կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ
Ի դեպ սխալ կարծիք ունես թե պապենական պահպանողականության պատճառով է, որ այդպես եմ մտածում... անձամբ ես նորի կողմնակից եմ, բայց գիտակցված նորի, այլ ոչ թե բնազդներով առաջնորդվող, որոնց ուղված է ավելի շուտ ներքևում մեջբերածս քո գրառումը. մարդիկ որոնք պատրաստ են ընդունելու հարուստ արևմուտքի նույնիսկ անբարոյականությունը ու դա համարել առաջադիմություն... Գեղեցիկ արժեքների կորուստն առաջադիմություն չէ, այլ՝ հետադիմություն...



> Նորմերն ընդունում են անհատները՝ իրենց համար, կախված նրանից թե որքան է դա համապատասխանում իրենց էությանը: Պետության հետր միասին է նորմերի գալիս միայն կաստրացիայի ենթարկված ռչխարների անդեմ նախիրը, իսկ ինձ նրանց նկատմամբ ես խիստ անտարբեր եմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Այս գրառումս կարդացել ու կցած կայքում գրածն կարդացել ես ու գիտական որևէ բան չե՞ս նկատել
> Ռուսերեն մի հոտված հանդիպեցի այս հարցի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր է. 
> կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ
> Ի դեպ սխալ կարծիք ունես թե պապենական պահպանողականության պատճառով է, որ այդպես եմ մտածում... անձամբ ես նորի կողմնակից եմ, բայց գիտակցված նորի, այլ ոչ թե բնազդներով առաջնորդվող, որոնց ուղված է ավելի շուտ ներքևում մեջբերածս քո գրառումը. մարդիկ որոնք պատրաստ են ընդունելու հարուստ արևմուտքի նույնիսկ անբարոյականությունը ու դա համարել առաջադիմություն... Գեղեցիկ արժեքների կորուստն առաջադիմություն չէ, այլ՝ հետադիմություն...


Նորից նույն հոդվածը տվեցիր՝ ասեմ, որ դրա մեջ բացի ջուր ծեծելուց ոչինչ չկա: Ավելի մանրամասն գրել էի, երբ առաջին անգամ էիր գցել այդ հոդվածը:
Քեզ էլ կասեմ, թեկուզ նորից ձեր «անաչառ» օդմինիստրացիան նկատողություն անի. դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինքդ քեզ դատավոր ես հռչակում՝ որոշելու, թե ինչն է բարոյական, ու ինչը ոչ: Այս չկայացած ազգի ու չկայացած պետության պայմաններում ադաթներն ու արվեստն էլ , պարզ է չկայացած են: Ձեր այսպես կոչված հայկական ավանդույթների մեծ մասը առաջացել է թուրքերի ազդեցության տակ:
Ես անձամբ թուրքերին դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ, կուզեք՝ քարկոծեք խոսքերիս համար, այլախոհների դեմ միայն այդ զենքն ունեք: Բայց դեմ եմ մի ազգի, որն ապրում է այն ադաթներով, որոնցով ապրել են թուրքերը 19րդ դարի վերջին:
Ադաթ բառն իզուր չեմ օգտագործում, որ մտածեք՝ կզգաք:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Կարդացի բոլորի գրառումները: Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Կարծում եմ այս հարցին կա մի  պատասխան, բնությունը: Եթե մարդը բավականին հասուն է հոգեպես և ֆիզիկապես, ապա ինքն էլ ազատ է որոշում կայացնելու գնա այդ կապին, թե չգնա: Տհաճորեն զարմացա, երբ տեսա, որ շատերը, մանավանդ աղջիկները, թերագնահատելով սեռական կյանքի կարևորությունը, պնդում են, որ հնարովի բան է սեռական անհամատեղելիության պատճառով բաժանվելը: Գրեթե 98 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, նրանք ոչ մի իրական փորձ չունեն այս ասպարեզում: Իսկ արդյոք տեղին է դա պնդելը, ուղղակի ռոմանտիկ իդեալիստական պատկերացումների վրա հիմնվելով: Ես չեմ փորձում զրոյացնել դրանք, բայց մեզանից հարյուր անգամ խելացի ու տաղանդավոր հոգեբաններ և կենսաբաններ են դա ապացուցել, բացի դրանից հարյուրավոր զույգեր: Նույն Կառնեգին, որ էլի ասում է սերը ծաղիկ է, որ սեքսով են ջրում: Թեկուզ վերանայեք Ֆռեյդի լիբիդոն; Մինչ հակառակը պնդողները հիմա կասեն եդպես չի, հոգևորն է կարևոր: Կասեմ հա եդպես է, բայց մանավանդ տղամարդուն սեքսը առաջնային է: Դա նա կստանա իր սիրելիից, թե ուրիշից , բայց հաստատ կստանա: Եթե դա էք ուզում հետևեք մեր հին սերնդի շատ կանանց ուրախ օրինակին, լավ ել ապրում են, ու ամուսինները ինչ ուզում անում եմ:Մենակ հոգևորնա կարևոր չէ՞, բա ոնց: Հավատացեք ցավով եմ ասում չեմ քննադատում: Բայց եդ իդեալիստապաշտներին ասեմ, պետք չի ցանակալին իրականի տեղ պնդել: Պատկերացումները, երազանքները մի բան է, իրականությունը այլ: Ինչ կատարվումա երկու հասուն մարդկանց միջև, զուտ իրենց անձնականնա: Ու բնությունը զորեղ է: Պետք է ուղղակի մի քիչ սեռական կյանքի գրագիտություն ունենալ: Դա հասուն մարդու համար շատ բնական պահանջմունք է, ու էստեղ ճշտի սխալի հարց չի կարող լինել: Իսկ սխավել, կամ անմիտ երևալ կարելի է անփորձ լինելով կարծիք պնդելուց

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզապես հայաստանում մարդիկ (նամանավանդ կանայք) մեծ մասամբ ոնց երեխա են ծնվում, նենց երեխա էլ մնում են, ու դա համարում են կոմպլիմենտ:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Պարզապես հայաստանում մարդիկ (նամանավանդ կանայք) մեծ մասամբ ոնց երեխա են ծնվում, նենց երեխա էլ մնում են, ու դա համարում են կոմպլիմենտ:


Համամիտ չեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Համամիտ չեմ:


Ուրախ կլինեմ սխալված լինել, բայց անձնական փորձս դա է պնդում:

----------

Lion (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ուրախ կլինեմ սխալված լինել, բայց անձնական փորձս դա է պնդում:


Իմ անձնական փորձն էլ հակառակը ցույց տվեց :Wink:  Ամեն դեպքում հասուն մարդիք խնդիրներ պիտի չունենան նման հարցերում :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (06.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Աղջիկները մի քիչ ուշ են մեծանում - այս հարցում սատարում եմ Ռայդերին... Մինչև 21-22 տարեկանը հովերով են տարված, հետո հանկարծ զգում են, որ ուշանում են, բայց... ահագին լավ տարբերակներ արդեն բաց թողած են լինում: Իսկ պատճառը չնչին մի բան էր - այն ժամանակ, երբ լուրջ մի տղամարդ էր իրեն ուզում, իրեն դուր չէր գալիս դրա "բիզությունը" ու հակառակի պես դուր էր գալս իրենց դասարանի Աշոտը, որի չոլկեն ժելեյած վիճակում այնքան գեղեցիկ էր... :Smile:

----------

comet (08.05.2009), Rhayader (06.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Աղջիկները մի քիչ ուշ են մեծանում - այս հարցում սատարում եմ Ռայդերին... Մինչև 21-22 տարեկանը հովերով են տարված, հետո հանկարծ զգում են, որ ուշանում են, բայց... ահագին լավ տարբերակներ արդեն բաց թողած են լինում: Իսկ պատճառը չնչին մի բան էր - այն ժամանակ, երբ լուրջ մի տղամարդ էր իրեն ուզում, իրեն դուր չէր գալիս դրա "բիզությունը" ու հակառակի պես դուր էր գալս իրենց դասարանի Աշոտը, որի չոլկեն ժելեյած վիճակում այնքան գեղեցիկ էր...


սխալվում ես Լիոն ջան, պարզից eլ պարզա ,որ տղաներն են ավելի ուշ հասունանում,հիմնականում, էլի:

----------

Մարկիզ (06.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Չգիտեմ՝ ում ճանաչած աղջիկները երբ են հասունանում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ էդ հարցում աղջիկներն ուշ են հասունանում: Մի հատ մտեք ծննդատուն, տեսեք ինչքան անչափահաս մայր կա:

----------

Lion (06.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (06.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> սխալվում ես Լիոն ջան, պարզից eլ պարզա ,որ տղաներն են ավելի ուշ հասունանում,հիմնականում, էլի:


 Ֆիզիոլոգիապես, այո... բայց ասեմ - վերջերս հաճախ եմ առիթ ունենում շփվելու տասներորդցիների կամ առաջին կուսեցիների հետ :Smile:  Այդտեղից էլ կարծիքս... Դե, երևի, դա անխուսափելի է - մարդկության պատմությունը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդիկ ոչինչ չեն սովորում և սերնդեսերունդ անցնում են նույն խութերի վրայով :Sad:

----------


## Second Chance

> Աղջիկները մի քիչ ուշ են մեծանում - այս հարցում սատարում եմ Ռայդերին... Մինչև 21-22 տարեկանը հովերով են տարված,





> Ֆիզիոլոգիապես, այո... բայց ասեմ - վերջերս հաճախ եմ առիթ ունենում շփվելու տասներորդցիների կամ առաջին կուսեցիների հետ:) Այդտեղից էլ կարծիքս... Դե, երևի, դա անխուսափելի է - մարդկության պատմությունը սովորեցնում է, որ մարդիկ ոչինչ չեն սովորում և սերնդեսերունդ անցնում են նույն խութերի վրայով


Ուղղակի դա նրանից է, որ շատ աղջիկներ սիրում են չափազանց միամիտ ու օդերով տարված ձևանալ: Դրա համար քեզ այդպես է թվացել: Բայց իրականում այդպես չէ:

----------


## Lion

Կարծո՞մ ես: Եսիմ... օրինակ, մի ազգականուհի ունեմ, տիպիկ "տասներորդցի": Հիանալի աղջիկ է, ընտիր ընտանիքից - էդ հո ես գիտեմ: Բայց, հեսա վերջին զանգնա - կարծես լրիվ մանկության գիրկնա ընկել, ավտո, չոլկեք, բեմ... Այ աղջիկ ջան, մեկն ասող լինի, աղջկա համար դրանից հազար ու մի կարևոր բան կա, քան թե մայիսի 23-ին պորտը բաց մեքենաների բաց պատուհաններից խժժալն ու իրանց ռեպուտացիան լրջորեն փչացնելը...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Աղջիկները մի քիչ ուշ են մեծանում - այս հարցում սատարում եմ Ռայդերին...


Լիոն, էս մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում  :Shok: 
Դա կասեյի տղաները իրենց հույս են տալիս  :Hands Up: 
Դա արդեն ապացուցված ու պարզ բանա, որ աղջիկնեը եթե ոչ 3 ապա 2տարով ավելի հասուն են տղաներից: ::}: 

Ինչ վերաբերումա նրան, որ վերջին զանգին աղջիկը նման ձևովա պատրաստվում.Շատ բնական բան էտ տարիքի համար.Դու ասա էտ տարիքի տղան ո՞նցա պատրաստվում  :Think:  Ինձ թվումա,որ դու հիմա էս տենց մտածում,որովհետև հիմա շատ ավելի հասուն ես,քան նույն այդ տարիքի տղան, որի համար աղջկա նման պահվածքը շատ բնական ու նորմալ է ընդունվում :Pardon: 
Մայիսի 23  :Love: 


Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին կարելիա ասել նորմալ եմ վերաբերում: Դա առաջին հերթին զույգերի որոշումնա...ու ինչպես մյուս ինտիմ հարցերը, նույն ձևով էլ երրորդն ավելորդ է  :Tongue:  ուրիշի կյանքին պետք չի խառնվել  :Blush:

----------

Փոքրիկ (06.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Եսիմ... կհավատաս, կարծես խելագարվել են - չգիտես ինչու միշտ համեստ ու ձև տված են, բայց այդ օրը պետք է իրենց անպայման այնպես պահեն, որ ամեն ինչ փչացնեն:

----------


## Second Chance

> Կարծո՞մ ես: Եսիմ... օրինակ, մի ազգականուհի ունեմ, տիպիկ "տասներորդցի": Հիանալի աղջիկ է, ընտիր ընտանիքից - էդ հո ես գիտեմ: Բայց, հեսա վերջին զանգնա - կարծես լրիվ մանկության գիրկնա ընկել, ավտո, չոլկեք, բեմ... Այ աղջիկ ջան, մեկն ասող լինի, *աղջկա համար դրանից հազար ու մի կարևոր բան կա*, քան թե մայիսի 23-ին պորտը բաց մեքենաների բաց պատուհաններից խժժալն ու իրանց ռեպուտացիան լրջորեն փչացնելը...


Էտ հազար ու մի կարևոր բանը որնա՞. պետքա՞սկսի դարդ անել, կամ մտածել նախամուսնական սեռական հարբերությունների մասին : Իհարկե չթվա, թե թեթևամտության կողմ եմ, կամ համարում լրիվ ճիշտ բարեկամուհուդ պահվածքը:  Պարզապես քո ասածը  այդ հասունության հետ կապված չէ, որը տարբեր է տղաներից: Նույն կերպ ավելի գունավոր պատրաստվում են տղաները :Smile: :

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Եսիմ... կհավատաս, կարծես խելագարվել են - չգիտես ինչու միշտ համեստ ու ձև տված են, բայց այդ օրը պետք է իրենց անպայման այնպես պահեն, որ ամեն ինչ փչացնեն:


 :Smile: Լիոն ջան, ես էլ անցած տարի եմ ավարտել, ու որ հիմա հիշում եմ  :Scare: ուժըըըսս..
 :Smile: ուղղակի էդ էն զգացումն ա , որ վերջապես ավարտում ես դպրոց կոչեցյալը :Bad: ... մենք ամբողջ 1ամիս կռիվ էինք անում, որ թույլ տային վերջին զանգին բեմ բարձրանանք... բոլոր կոմլեքսները դնում ես մի կողմ ու էտ օրը մի լավ ուրախանում, ծաղրում, կատակում... :Hands Up: 

 :Smile: նախաամուսնական հարաբերություննեի մասին էլ ասեմ, ամեն մարդ իր խելքի չափով ա մտածում.... թող ունենան առողջ մտածելակերպ ու անեն էն, ինչ իրենք են ճիշտ համարում... 
ես մի դասընկերուհի ունեի, 9-րդ դասարանի կեսից ամուսնացավ ու 6ամիս հետո երեխա ունեցավ... այ դա սիրուն չի :Xeloq:

----------


## Lion

Դե ավելի կարևոր բաների պահով... նկատի ունեմ ամուր ընտանիքի պես դատարկ մանրուքներ :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Հայերի մոտ էս երևույթը շատ ծանր է տարվում, այն ինչ եվրոպայում, ամերիկյան մայրցամաքում մարդիկ կարծես ավելի, շատ ավելի ռեալ են վերաբերվում այս երևույթին: Ես ավելի շատ լիբերալ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդ եմ և կարծում եմ, որ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին ամեն ոք ինքը պետք է որոշում կայացնի, սակայն ոչ մի արգելք չարժի դնել, այն էլ մեր ժամանակներում, երբ կան բոլոր միջոցները կանխելու վերջինիս ոչ ցանկալի հետևանքները: Հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններ ունենալը իմ կարծիքով գովելի է: Սա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ այդ էներգիան, որը կուտակվում է մարդու մոտ հզոր էներգիա է, որը պետք է, որ դուրս գա: Հակառակ պարագայում մարդիկ ունենում են մի շարք հոգեբանական խնդիրներ: Բացի դրանից մարդուն անընդհատ ստիպում են սպասել ինչ-որ օրվա,ամուսնության, չգիտեմ, ավելի իրար մոտիկանալու օրվան, մի խոսքով մարդ ավելի շատ ամուսնանում է  ոչ թե սիրո, այլ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու, այդ էներգիան դուրս մղելու համար ու դրանից էլ սկսում են բոլոր դժբախտությունները:  :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.05.2009), Ariadna (18.05.2009), Kita (18.05.2009), Rhayader (06.05.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Դե ավելի կարևոր բաների պահով... նկատի ունեմ ամուր ընտանիքի պես դատարկ մանրուքներ


 Լիոն ջան բայց 10րդ դասարանցու ինչին է՞ պետք ամուր ընտանիքի մասին անհանգստանալը: Նա դրա մասին դեռ շատ ժամանակ կունենա մտածելու, այ նրանք ովքեր, որ հենց այդ ժամանակվանից են սկսում անհանգստանալ այ  հենց իրենք են պրոբլեմ  ունենում նման  հարցերով :Wink:

----------


## razmik21

> Հայերի մոտ էս երևույթը շատ ծանր է տարվում, այն ինչ եվրոպայում, ամերիկյան մայրցամաքում մարդիկ կարծես ավելի, շատ ավելի ռեալ են վերաբերվում այս երևույթին: Ես ավելի շատ լիբերալ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդ եմ և կարծում եմ, որ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին ամեն ոք ինքը պետք է որոշում կայացնի, սակայն ոչ մի արգելք չարժի դնել, այն էլ մեր ժամանակներում, երբ կան բոլոր միջոցները կանխելու վերջինիս ոչ ցանկալի հետևանքները: Հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններ ունենալը իմ կարծիքով գովելի է: Սա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ այդ էներգիան, որը կուտակվում է մարդու մոտ հզոր էներգիա է, որը պետք է, որ դուրս գա: Հակառակ պարագայում մարդիկ ունենում են մի շարք հոգեբանական խնդիրներ: Բացի դրանից մարդուն անընդհատ ստիպում են սպասել ինչ-որ օրվա,ամուսնության, չգիտեմ, ավելի իրար մոտիկանալու օրվան, մի խոսքով մարդ ավելի շատ ամուսնանում է  ոչ թե սիրո, այլ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու, այդ էներգիան դուրս մղելու համար ու դրանից էլ սկսում են բոլոր դժբախտությունները:


  Գիտես ինչ.... Շատ լավ է, որ Հայաստանում այդպիսի բաներն "շատ ծանր են տանում:
Եթե նայենք աշխարհի չափանիշներով շատ բաներ բավականին բնական ու նորմալ կթվան: ԲԱՅՑ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ՊԱՐԶ ԱՍՈՒՄ Է ՄԵԶ, ՈՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՆՈՒՄ ԴԱ ԵՎ ԴԱ ՄԵԾ ՄԵՂՔ Է:

----------


## VisTolog

Ե՞րբ են մարդիկ հասկանալու որ կյանքը հաչույքի համար չէ...

----------


## Rhayader

Վիստոլոգ, համաձայն եմ, ճիշտ կյանքը տառապանք է, դաժան աշխարհ է, և այլն: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ժող, այո, կյանքը ոչ միայն հաճույքի համար է: Համաձայն եմ:
Բայց մի բան, որ ճիշտ անելու դեպքում և հաճելի է, և օգտակար, և անհրաժեշտ, որից հրաժարվեու պատճառով է, որ մարդիկ այդքան թերի հարաբերություններ են ունենում իրար հետ, ինչու՞ հրաժարվել դրանից: Ինչու՞ անիմաստ տեղը սահմանափակել դա ու հրաժարվել մի բանից, ինչն իրականում կարող է ձեզ այդքան բան տալ:
Ասեմ ինչու: Եթե ճիշտ եք համարում մինչև ամուսնությունը սեքսով չզբաղվելը: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքանով է դա հիմնավորված, ձեր իրավունքն է սեքսով չզբաղվել մինչև ամունությունը, ցանկության դեպքում կարող եք ընդհանրապես սեքսով չզբաղվել:
Բայց ինչպե՞ս եք համարձակվում, քանի՞ գլխանի եք, որ ուրիշներին էլ եք ուզում պարտադրել ձեր համոզմունքներով շարժվել: Դուք ինքներդ ձեզ նայեք, ինչո՞վ եք մյուսներից բարձր, որ նրանց կյանք եք սովորացնում: Նույնիսկ ես նման իրավունք ինձ չեմ վերապահում:
Չեմ հասկանում: Մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է պայքարել դոգմայի դեմ:
Եթե սա համարում եք վիրավորանք, բողոքեք, բայց ես ՍՈՖը չեմ լինի, եթե չշպրտեմ ձեր երեսին. թույլ մարդիկ եք դուք, ու չարիք եք գործում՝ ձեր թուլությունն ուրիշների վզին փաթաթելով: Դուք եք աշխարհի թույնը, դուք եք աշխարհի չարիքը:

----------


## dvgray

Նախասեռական ամուսնական հարաբերություններ ունենալը նորմալ բան չի:

----------

Rhayader (19.05.2009), Surveyr (19.05.2009), Հայկօ (19.05.2009)

----------


## Economist

Ինչքա՜ն են մարդիկ սիրում փիլիսոփայել: Շատ գեղեցիկ, լիրիկական մտքեր կարդացի: Հայերը այս հարցում էլ են մենակ խոսում: 
Բան եք քթել հասարակական քննարկման առարկա դարձնելու:
Էդ ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն ա:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2009), Kita (19.05.2009), Rhayader (19.05.2009), Հայկօ (19.05.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> ԲԱՅՑ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ՊԱՐԶ ԱՍՈՒՄ Է ՄԵԶ, ՈՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՆՈՒՄ ԴԱ ԵՎ ԴԱ ՄԵԾ ՄԵՂՔ Է:


Աստվածաշունչը խաբում է, ես շատ եմ դա հավանում, հեչ էլ մեղք չի:

----------

Economist (19.05.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչքա՜ն են մարդիկ սիրում փիլիսոփայել: Շատ գեղեցիկ, լիրիկական մտքեր կարդացի: Հայերը այս հարցում էլ են մենակ խոսում: 
> Բան եք քթել հասարակական քննարկման առարկա դարձնելու:
> Էդ ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն ա:


Չնայած, որ արդեն 450 գրառում են արել  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

razmik21-ի խոսքերից  
ԲԱՅՑ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ՊԱՐԶ ԱՍՈՒՄ Է ՄԵԶ, ՈՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՆՈՒՄ ԴԱ ԵՎ ԴԱ ՄԵԾ ՄԵՂՔ Է:

Աստվածաշունչը-բնությունը և մարդը չեն կարող իրար հակասել  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

Հայ տղաները դեռ դրան պատրաստ չեն, ստերիոտիպները դեռ չեն վերացել ու հարեւանի կարծիքը դեռ կարեւոր է :Smile:  Բայց կարծում եմ նախա-ն ճիշտ է, հետագա հիսթափություններից զերծ մնալու համար :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե պրինցիպի նախան էնքանովա ճիշտ որ դա չլինի ամուսնանալու պատճառը  :LOL: 

Թե չէ մարդ կա ստիպված ամուսնանումա որ...  :Jpit: 

Հետո նոր գիտակցումա իրա գործած սխալի ողջ լրջությունը...

----------

Rhayader (19.05.2009), Լեո (19.05.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա դե պրինցիպի նախան էնքանովա ճիշտ որ դա չլինի ամուսնանալու պատճառը 
> 
> Թե չէ մարդ կա ստիպված ամուսնանումա որ... 
> 
> Հետո նոր գիտակցումա իրա գործած սխալի ողջ լրջությունը...


Բա վաղամուսնացիկ (վաղամեռիկի սկզբունքով) կատաղած կույսերը (անուններ չտամ :LOL: )

----------


## Սլիմ

> ԲԱՅՑ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ ՊԱՐԶ ԱՍՈՒՄ Է ՄԵԶ, ՈՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՆՈՒՄ ԴԱ ԵՎ ԴԱ ՄԵԾ ՄԵՂՔ Է:


Մեղք չի դա պարզապես պահանջ է, ուտելու, շնչելու պես մի բան: Մեղք կլինի շատ զանազան մարդկանց հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը երևի: Այն  բաները որ մեզ հաճույք են պատճառում չեն կարող մեղք լինել, եթե քեզ զրկում ես հաճույքից այ դա մեղքա քո անձի հանդեպ :Wink: 



> Նախասեռական ամուսնական հարաբերություններ ունենալը նորմալ բան չի:


  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Առաջին սեքսս(առաջին սեր սկզբունքով) ամուսնացավ ու շատ հաջող(մոսկվահայի հետ, որը թքած ուներ տենց բաների վրա): Շատ չզարմացա: Այ շատ զարմացա, որ էդքան թմբկահարումներից հետո, որ հայ կույս լինի, հայ ձեռ տված չլինի և այլն.... բանակից գալուց հետո հայտնաբերեցի, որ ինչքան աղջիկ կար, որի հետ հարաբերություններ եմ ունեցել, բոլորն էլ ամուսնացած են ու երջանիկ:  :Smile:  համ էլ ուրախացա: Լավ ա երբ ամեն ինչ լավ ա:
Հիմա լուրջ դեմք ենք ընդունում, ու նորից սկսում քննադատել նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերույթյունները: Լուրջ դեմքով կարևորը, ու բարձրաձայն, որ բոլորը լսեն: Լսեցի՞ն, լավ: Մեկ ա ամեն մարդ վարվելու ա իր ուզածով, թեկուզ ամենաբարձր քննադատողը կարող ա վաղը ոչ կույսի հետ ամուսնանա: Բայց կարևորը թող երջանիկ լինի, ամենակարևորը դա է: Թե չէ ամուսնանում ես կույսի հետ, մեկ ա հաջորդ օրը հաստատ կույս չի լինում  :LOL:  :

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2009), comet (19.05.2009), Enigmatic (15.07.2009), Kita (19.05.2009), malaletka (28.07.2009), Rhayader (16.07.2009), Ուլուանա (20.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Առաջին սեքսս(առաջին սեր սկզբունքով) ամուսնացավ ու շատ հաջող(մոսկվահայի հետ, որը թքած ուներ տենց բաների վրա): Շատ չզարմացա: Այ շատ զարմացա, որ էդքան թմբկահարումներից հետո, որ հայ կույս լինի, հայ ձեռ տված չլինի և այլն.... բանակից գալուց հետո հայտնաբերեցի, որ ինչքան աղջիկ կար, որի հետ հարաբերություններ եմ ունեցել, բոլորն էլ ամուսնացած են ու երջանիկ:  համ էլ ուրախացա: Լավ ա երբ ամեն ինչ լավ ա:
> Հիմա լուրջ դեմք ենք ընդունում, ու նորից սկսում քննադատել նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերույթյունները: Լուրջ դեմքով կարևորը, ու բարձրաձայն, որ բոլորը լսեն: Լսեցի՞ն, լավ: Մեկ ա ամեն մարդ վարվելու ա իր ուզածով, թեկուզ ամենաբարձր քննադատողը կարող ա վաղը ոչ կույսի հետ ամուսնանա: Բայց կարևորը թող երջանիկ լինի, ամենակարևորը դա է: *Թե չէ ամուսնանում ես կույսի հետ, մեկ ա հաջորդ օրը հաստատ կույս չի լինում * :


Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն էլ են ամուսնացել ոչ կույս կանաց հետ ու շատ հաջող :Smile: 
Վերջին տողերիդ ճշմարտացիությունը ... :Hands Up:  լավնա :LOL:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Չեմ  կարծում,որ  տղաները  կարող են մինչ ամուսնանալը  նման հարաբերություններ չունենալ: Ոչ ոք  ոչ մեկին հաշվետու չէ իր  քայլերի համար,իսկ յուրաքանչյուր  հայ աղջիկ   իր պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պետք է   ամեն ինչից վեր դասի:

----------


## Ռեդ

Միևնույն է կգտնվեն սովետական մտքերով, կոմունիզմը կապիտալիզմից վեր դասող մի քանի պապիկներ ու տատիկներ, որոնք կխոսան, կքննադատեն երիտասարդներին, նրանց արարքները: Կոպիտ ասած՝ պուսծ գավարյատ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Թե կոմունիզմն ու կապիտալիզմն ինչ կապ ունեն այդ հարցի հետ...

----------

Elmo (15.07.2009)

----------


## Manya

Ոչ մի սիրող  և հարգող հայ տղա իրեն թույլ չի տա
այդ քայլը անի աղջկա իր սիրած էակի հանդեպ: Բոլորովին դեմ եմ
այն արտահայտությանը «դե սիրում էին չդիմացան ստացվեց»: Դու ինքտ
կարող ես կառավարել քո ցանկությունը այդ պահին ու հետագայում ավելի 
լավ ապագա կունենաս եթե մտածես վաղվա մասին ոչ այդ պահի: Ասելիքս 
մեր հայ աղջիկներին է վերաբերվում:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ոչ մի սիրող  և հարգող հայ տղա իրեն թույլ չի տա
> այդ քայլը անի աղջկա իր սիրած էակի հանդեպ: Բոլորովին դեմ եմ
> այն արտահայտությանը «դե սիրում էին չդիմացան ստացվեց»: Դու ինքտ
> կարող ես կառավարել քո ցանկությունը այդ պահին ու հետագայում ավելի 
> լավ ապագա կունենաս եթե մտածես վաղվա մասին ոչ այդ պահի: Ասելիքս 
> մեր հայ աղջիկներին է վերաբերվում:


Եթե տղան իրոք սիրում է, ուրեմն ուզում է ամուսնանալ ու վստահ է, որ կամուսնանա, եթե վստահ է , որ կամուսնանա, էլ ի՞նչ է նշանակում իրեն էդպիսի բան թույլ չի տա սիրած աղջկա հանդեպ: Էդ դեպքում ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ պետք է թույլ չտա, եթե շատ է սիրում, եթե դա էդքան վիրավորական բան է…

----------

Kita (22.07.2009), Լեո (15.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Եթե տղան իրոք սիրում է, ուրեմն ուզում է ամուսնանալ ու վստահ է, որ կամուսնանա, եթե վստահ է , որ կամուսնանա, էլ ի՞նչ է նշանակում իրեն էդպիսի բան թույլ չի տա սիրած աղջկա հանդեպ: Էդ դեպքում ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ պետք է թույլ չտա, եթե շատ է սիրում, եթե դա էդքան վիրավորական բան է…



Նման հարցերում ՎՍՏԱՀ լինել հնարավոր չէ...
Վստահ լինելը դեռ պատճառ չէ նման քայլին գնալու համար...
1000 ու մի բան կարող է պատահել... հասկանում ես, եթե օրինակ տղայի հետ ինչ որ դժբաղթ պատահար լինի ու նա մահանա (ամուսնությունից առաջ), մեր երկրում այդ աղջկա բաղթի վրա քար է ընկնում...

Հ.Գ. անձամբ ես, վաղվա օրվա համար ՎՍՏԱՀ չեմ... 
իսկ ապագայի վրա ՎՍՏԱՀ մարդկանց, կարող եմ միայն շնորհավորել` անսահման օպտիմիստ լինելու կապակցությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Manya (15.07.2009), Second Chance (16.07.2009)

----------


## Սարգսյան

պատի՛վ, արժանապատվությու՛ն դեֆորմացվել, դառել են կուսությունն հաստատող թաղանթ  :Think:  մի տե գրեմ,պահեմ՝ մարդ էս, պետք կգա:
էլ չեմ մտնի էս թեման...

----------


## Manya

> Եթե տղան իրոք սիրում է, ուրեմն ուզում է ամուսնանալ ու վստահ է, որ կամուսնանա, եթե վստահ է , որ կամուսնանա, էլ ի՞նչ է նշանակում իրեն էդպիսի բան թույլ չի տա սիրած աղջկա հանդեպ: Էդ դեպքում ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ պետք է թույլ չտա, եթե շատ է սիրում, եթե դա էդքան վիրավորական բան է…


Իմ գրածը ոչ թե ամուսնությունից հետոն է այլ  նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է խոսքը: :Ok:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իմ գրածը ոչ թե ամուսնությունից հետոն է այլ  նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է խոսքը:


Սիրելի Մանյա, սա ևս այն թեմաներից է, որը, իհարկե քննարկում ենք, բայց իրականում  քննարկելու թեմա չի, ամեն զույգ ինքը ինքը պետք է որոշի, ինչպես ապրել։ Ես պարզապես չեմ ընդունում քո ասած էս մի արտահայտությունը ՝ «Ոչ մի սիրող և հարգող հայ տղա իրեն թույլ չի տա այդ քայլը անի աղջկա, իր սիրած էակի հանդեպ»: Իմ շրջապատում բազմաթիվ են զույգերը, որոնք մինչև ամուսնանալը արդեն վաղուց իրար հետ էին (սեռական կապի իմաստով), հիմա արդեն ամուսնացած են, շատ երջանիկ ընտանիքներ ունեն, հրաշալի ամուսիններ են։ Նորից եմ ասում, դա միայն և միայն զույգերի որոշելու խնդիրն է, ու չի կարելի ասել, էս տղան որ չարեց, կամ էս աղջիկը, ուրեմն լավն էր, իսկ էն մյուսը վատն էր։ Սովորեք վերջապես մարդկային արժանիքները վեր դասել կուսաթաղանթից։

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Cassiopeia (16.07.2009), Katka (16.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), murmushka (16.07.2009), Կաթիլ (17.07.2009), Սլիմ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Սիրելի Մանյա, սա ևս այն թեմաներից է, որը, իհարկե քննարկում ենք, բայց իրականում  քննարկելու թեմա չի, ամեն զույգ ինքը ինքը պետք է որոշի, ինչպես ապրել։ Ես պարզապես չեմ ընդունում քո ասած էս մի արտահայտությունը ՝ «Ոչ մի սիրող և հարգող հայ տղա իրեն թույլ չի տա այդ քայլը անի աղջկա, իր սիրած էակի հանդեպ»: Իմ շրջապատում բազմաթիվ են զույգերը, որոնք մինչև ամուսնանալը արդեն վաղուց իրար հետ էին (սեռական կապի իմաստով), հիմա արդեն ամուսնացած են, շատ երջանիկ ընտանիքներ ունեն, հրաշալի ամուսիններ են։ Նորից եմ ասում, դա միայն և միայն զույգերի որոշելու խնդիրն է, ու չի կարելի ասել, էս տղան որ չարեց, կամ էս աղջիկը, ուրեմն լավն էր, իսկ էն մյուսը վատն էր։ Սովորեք վերջապես մարդկային արժանիքները վեր դասել կուսաթաղանթից։


Դրա համար էլ շատերը լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ են կանգնում: Ամեն ինչ թողնում են  հետամուսնականին, հետո թթված դեմքեր ընդունում: Նախօրոք է պետք ամեն ինչ պարզել: Կարեւոր սիրեք եւ լինեք սիրված, իսկ նախա եւ հետամուսնական հարցերը ձեր անձնական պրոբլեմն է: «Հետամուսնականը» համազգային ավանդույթ սարքել պետք չէ: :Ok:

----------

Ariadna (16.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Սիրած մարդու հետ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի ա անել: 
Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները համարում եմ յուրաքանչյուր մարդու անձնական խնդիրը, որին քննարկելու ու քննադատելու խնդիր չունի ոչ ոք: Իսկ պահպանողական հայացքների տեր մարդիկ պարզապես կարող են իրենց սիրելիի հետ սկսել սեռական կյանքը մինչև արդեն նշանակված հարսանիքը, կարծում եմ՝ դրանով իրենք իրենց պահպանողականությունը չեն կորցնի:
Իհարկե, վերջին միտքս վերաբերում է միայն նրանց, ովքեր ունեն պահպանողական հայացքներ և կամ պատկանում են այդպիսի հայացքների տեր ընտանիքների ու շրջապատի: Կան շատ մարդիկ(նրանք իմ կարծիքով դեռևս կազմում են մեծամասնություն), որոնց համար հետամուսնական սեռական կյանքն է միակ ընդունելին, ինչը նույնպես ընդունելի է. վերջ ի վերջո հազարավոր տարիներ շդպես ենք ապրել  :Smile:

----------


## Manya

> Սիրելի Մանյա, սա ևս այն թեմաներից է, որը, իհարկե քննարկում ենք, բայց իրականում  քննարկելու թեմա չի, ամեն զույգ ինքը ինքը պետք է որոշի, ինչպես ապրել։ Ես պարզապես չեմ ընդունում քո ասած էս մի արտահայտությունը ՝ «Ոչ մի սիրող և հարգող հայ տղա իրեն թույլ չի տա այդ քայլը անի աղջկա, իր սիրած էակի հանդեպ»: Իմ շրջապատում բազմաթիվ են զույգերը, որոնք մինչև ամուսնանալը արդեն վաղուց իրար հետ էին (սեռական կապի իմաստով), հիմա արդեն ամուսնացած են, շատ երջանիկ ընտանիքներ ունեն, հրաշալի ամուսիններ են։ Նորից եմ ասում, դա միայն և միայն զույգերի որոշելու խնդիրն է, ու չի կարելի ասել, էս տղան որ չարեց, կամ էս աղջիկը, ուրեմն լավն էր, իսկ էն մյուսը վատն էր։ Սովորեք վերջապես մարդկային արժանիքները վեր դասել կուսաթաղանթից։


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն այն մտքի հետ որ ամեն զույքի գործն է և ես երբեք չեմ քննադատում այդ մարդկանց ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չտանջել ինքներդ ձեզ, սեռական հարաբերությունները սիրային հարաբերությունների բաղկացուցիչ մասն են, առանց որի Ձեր հարաբերությունները, կներեք, բայց կիսատ են: Այլ հար ց է, եթե մտածում եք, որ բա որ հետս չամուսնանա, հաջորդներն էլ իմանան կույս չեմ, իրանք էլ չամուսնանան: Ես էլ, եթե Հայաստանում ապրող աղջիկ լինեի, կարող ա ես էլ տենց մտածեի  :LOL:  Ինչ ասեմ, էդ էլ արդեն մեր՝ տղաների մեղքն է. բարոյականության մասին սխալ ու կարծրացած, ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված պատկերացումների պատճառով մենք ինքներս դրդում ենք մեր հասարակության գեղեցիկ հատվածի մի ստվար զանգվածի չտրվել մեզ: Ոչինչ, ժամանակի հետ կանցնի, հետո էլ կարող ա մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնենք՝ ախր շատ ծայրահեղական ժողովուրդ ենք է  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Ariadna (16.07.2009), E-la Via (19.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Manya (16.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չտանջել ինքներդ ձեզ, սեռական հարաբերությունները սիրային հարաբերությունների բաղկացուցիչ մասն են, առանց որի Ձեր հարաբերությունները, կներեք, բայց կիսատ են: Այլ հար ց է, եթե մտածում եք, որ բա որ հետս չամուսնանա, հաջորդներն էլ իմանան կույս չեմ, իրանք էլ չամուսնանան: Ես էլ, եթե Հայաստանում ապրող աղջիկ լինեի, կարող ա ես էլ տենց մտածեի  Ինչ ասեմ, էդ էլ արդեն մեր՝ տղաների մեղքն է. բարոյականության մասին սխալ ու կարծրացած, ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված պատկերացումների պատճառով մենք ինքներս դրդում ենք մեր հասարակության գեղեցիկ հատվածի մի ստվար զանգվածի չտրվել մեզ: Ոչինչ, ժամանակի հետ կանցնի, հետո էլ կարող ա մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնենք՝ ախր շատ ծայրահեղական ժողովուրդ ենք է


Եկեք ամեն դեպքում լավատես լինենք, միգուցե մի օր մեր հասարակությունն էլ հասնի էդ մակարդակին, որ սիրային հարաբերությունը սեռականից չզատի: Էսօր թերթում կարդում էի, որ Հայաստանում բնակչության թվի համեմատ շատ բարձր է սեռավարակների թիվը: Իսկ պատճառը ո՞րն է: Էն, որ մեր տղաները, իրենց գյոզալական ընկերուհիներին թողած գնում մարմնավաճառների հետ են սեքս անում: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե Մանյան Ձայնալարի գրառմանը շնորհակալություն է հայտնել, դա արդեն մի քայլ առաջ է վերոհիշյալ հարցում  :Wink:

----------

Kita (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էն, որ մեր տղաները, իրենց գյոզալական ընկերուհիներին թողած գնում մարմնավաճառների հետ են սեքս անում:


*Ներիր, բայց այս նախադասությունը ինձ մոտ զզվանք առաջարեց...*


Հ.Գ.Ես մարմնավաճառների հետ "ՍԵՔՍԻՆ" դեմ եմ...  իմ պատկերացմամբ սեքս միայն սեռական ակտը չե..
իսկ մարմնավաճառի հետ միայն դա կարող ես անել, անգամ զզվելով նրան դիպչել..
իսկ ընկերուհвւս հանդեպ տենց բան չեմ անի (պատճառը ներկայացրել եմ միքանի գրառում առաջ)

----------

hamLT (16.07.2009), Manya (17.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Ներիր, բայց այս նախադասությունը ինձ մոտ զզվանք առաջարեց...*
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.Ես մարմնավաճառների հետ "ՍԵՔՍԻՆ" դեմ եմ...  իմ պատկերացմամբ սեքս միայն սեռական ակտը չե..
> իսկ մարմնավաճառի հետ միայն դա կարող ես անել, անգամ զզվելով նրան դիպչել..
> իսկ ընկերուհвւս հանդեպ տենց բան չեմ անի (պատճառը ներկայացրել եմ միքանի գրառում առաջ)


Ինչի՞ց զզվեցիր սեքսի՞ց, թե մարմնավաճառներից: Կամ մի գուցե սեքսից մարմնավաճառի հե՞տ: Իսկ ու՞մ հետ պետք ա սեքսով զբաղվի չամուսնացած տղամարդը: Կամ միգուցե պետք չէ առհասարակ զբաղվել այդ պախարակելի պրոցեսով  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ինչի՞ց զզվեցիր սեքսի՞ց, թե մարմնավաճառներից: Կամ մի գուցե սեքսից մարմնավաճառի հե՞տ: Իսկ ու՞մ հետ պետք ա սեքսով զբաղվի չամուսնացած տղամարդը: Կամ միգուցե պետք չէ առհասարակ զբաղվել այդ պախարակելի պրոցեսով


զզվեցի կենկրետ սրանից




> Էն, որ մեր տղաները, իրենց գյոզալական ընկերուհիներին թողած գնում մարմնավաճառների հետ են սեքս անում


Իսկ մարմնավաճառների հետ սեքսից զզվում եմ , ու դեմ եմ... ավելին կասեմ, երբեք չեմ զբաղվել սեքսով մարմնավաճառի հետ, այսինքն երբեք փող չեմ տվել սեքսի համար...
ավելին, բոլոր աղջիկները ով որ իմ հետ "պարկել" են, հաստատ փողի համար չեն դա արել...
Մարմնավաճառի ծառայություններից օգտվելը - ինձ համար սեքս չէ

----------

Manya (17.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> զզվեցի կենկրետ սրանից


Կոնկրետ ինչի՞ց երևույթից, ֆոնտից, տառաչափից: Լավ, ինչևէ, կխնդրեմ տենց արտահայտություններից խուսափել, քանի որ դրանք կարող են վիրավորական նրբերանգներով ընկալվել՝ սա ասում եմ ոչ որպես մոդերատոր  :Smile: 




> Իսկ մարմնավաճառների հետ սեքսից զզվում եմ , ու դեմ եմ... ավելին կասեմ, երբեք չեմ զբաղվել սեքսով մարմնավաճառի հետ, այսինքն երբեք փող չեմ տվել սեքսի համար...
> ավելին, բոլոր աղջիկները ով որ իմ հետ "պարկել" են, հաստատ փողի համար չեն դա արել...
> Մարմնավաճառի ծառայություններից օգտվելը - ինձ համար սեքս չէ


Էս մասով միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, բայց հավատա, սիրած մարդու հետ սեքսի հետ համեմատած էդ «հետդ պառկողների» հետ սեքսն էլ ա տուֆտա բան: Էդ միջանկյալ տարբերակն ա՝ փողի համար չի, հաճույքի համար ա, բայց սկզբունքորեն դու կարաս իրա երորդը լինես էդ օրվա մեջ: Որ խորանաս, կարող ա դրանից էլ սիրտդ խառնի  :Jpit:  Մենակ չասես, ես գիտեմ ում հետ եմ լինում, բան ման, սաղ ստատիստիկաին տիրապետում եմ, թե որերորդն եմ, քանի օրվա մեջ, տենց բան չկա  :Smile:  Էդ քո ասած տիպի կանայք քեզ ավելի լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, քան դու իրանց  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էս մասով միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, բայց հավատա, սիրած մարդու հետ սեքսի հետ համեմատած էդ «հետդ պառկողների» հետ սեքսն էլ ա տուֆտա բան: Էդ միջանկյալ տարբերակն ա՝ փողի համար չի, հաճույքի համար ա, բայց սկզբունքորեն դու կարաս իրա երորդը լինես էդ օրվա մեջ: Որ խորանաս, կարող ա դրանից էլ սիրտդ խառնի  Մենակ չասես, ես գիտեմ ում հետ եմ լինում, բան ման, սաղ ստատիստիկաին տիրապետում եմ, թե որերորդն եմ, քանի օրվա մեջ, տենց բան չկա  Էդ քո ասած տիպի կանայք քեզ ավելի լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, քան դու իրանց


Այո, Չեմ կարող ասել, որ նրանց լիովին ճանաչում եմ, բայց նայեվ ամեն 2-րդ "կպցրացի" - ի հետ չեմ պարկում..  բոլոր նրանց ում հետ որ ուղղակի ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար եմ, աշխատում եմ որոշ չափով ճանաչել` այնքան որ բավարար լինի նրա հետ սեքսով զբաղվելու համար:
Եվ միայն այն միտքը, որ իմ հետ ինտիմ կապի մեջ մտնողը `ինձ հետ է նրա համար որ իր դուրը գալիս եմ, այլ ոչ Փողի համար ` ինձ համար շատ մեծ դեր ունի...
Եվ ես չեմ ընդունում ՍԵՔՍ բառը` որպես ուղղակի սեռական ակտ, ինձ համար դա շատ ավելի մեծ ու հաճելի հասկացողություն է  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովուրդ ջան, բա որ լինում են տղաներ, որոնց ուղեղը հիմնականում մի ուղղությամբ է աշխատում, իրենք խաբում են իրենց զուգընկերուհուն և ... իսկ եթե այդ աղջկա դաստիարակությունն էլ մի քիչ թույլ է լինում, ինքն այլևս զրկվում է հասկանալու և ճաշակելու կյանքի գերագույն հաճույքը, որն է` ընտանիք ունենալ: Իհարկե, էդ տղաներն էլ չեն հասկանում ընտանիքի կարևորությունը, ու իրենց ընտանիքը հիմանականում անկայուն է լինում, ուստիև լեցուն բազմաթիվ դեպրեսիվ մթնոլորտով...
Իհարկե, ոչ բոլորդ կհամարեք իմ նշածը կյանքի գերագույն հաճույք, դա սուբյեկտիվ է... բայց կարծում եմ, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի  :Smile: 
Ներկայումս դրությունը պարադոքսալ է... քանզի աշխարհում սեքսի պռոպագանդա է տեղի ունենում, և երիտասարդների ուղեղն էլ մթագնում է բնազդը..... իսկ շուտ ամուսնանալ սովորաբար չեն ցանկանում...

----------

may (22.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, բա որ լինում են տղաներ, որոնց ուղեղը հիմնականում մի ուղղությամբ է աշխատում, իրենք խաբում են իրենց զուգընկերուհուն և ... իսկ եթե այդ աղջկա դաստիարակությունն էլ մի քիչ թույլ է լինում, ինքն այլևս զրկվում է հասկանալու և ճաշակելու կյանքի գերագույն հաճույքը, որն է` ընտանիք ունենալ: Իհարկե, էդ տղաներն էլ չեն հասկանում ընտանիքի կարևորությունը, ու իրենց ընտանիքը հիմանականում անկայուն է լինում, ուստիև լեցուն բազմաթիվ դեպրեսիվ մթնոլորտով...
> Իհարկե, ոչ բոլորդ կհամարեք իմ նշածը կյանքի գերագույն հաճույք, դա սուբյեկտիվ է... բայց կարծում եմ, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի 
> Ներկայումս դրությունը պարադոքսալ է... քանզի աշխարհում սեքսի պռոպագանդա է տեղի ունենում, և երիտասարդների ուղեղն էլ մթագնում է բնազդը..... իսկ շուտ ամուսնանալ սովորաբար չեն ցանկանում...


Մի բան չհասկացա ինչ կապ ունի դաստիարակության թույլ կամ ուժեղ լինելը բնական կարիքները հոգալու ու սիրելու ունակության հետ?  :Angry2: Ըստ քո լոգիկայի եթե "ուժեղ" դաստիարակված ես , կարելիա մի քանի տարի հաց չուտել, ջուր չխմել, մի խոսքով զսպես քեզ, էտ էլա չէ օրգանիզմի պահանջ: Դրա համար էլ շատ շատերը "ուժեղ" դաստիարակությամբ դեպրեսիվ են, նախանձ ու կատաղի :LOL:  Հետո ինչա նշանակում տղաները խաբում են ?Ինչի էն աղջիկը, ով սեքսովա զբաղվում հանուն տղայիա անում? կամ պարտադրված? Ես աղջիկ գիտեմ, որ ամբողջ օրը մտածումա դրա մասին, լավ չի զբաղվի , հանգստանա, սկսի ավելի օգուտ տվող բաների մասին մտածել? Հետո էլ դա երկկողմանի ցանկություն պիտի լինի ու խաբելը ինչ կապ ունի? նույն հաջողությամբ կարելիա մտածել որ աղջիկնա տղային խաբում ու սեքսով զբաղվում իրա հետ, ինչի են բոլորը աղջիկներին միշտ զոհի տեղ դնում, լավ էլ սեքս են անում, հետո որ չի ստացվում, թե բա խաբվեցինք, ինչ կա խաբվելու? Հո իրան սկզբում չէին առաջարկել անց կացնել լուռ երեկո մոմերի լույսի տակ խնձոր ուտելով, հետո էլ նա տեբե սեքս? Պարզից էլ պարզա` *2 հասուն մարդիկ* սիրում են իրար ու եթե առողջական պռոբլեմներ չունեն սեքս էլ կուզեն: Իսկ ով ասեց որ սեքսով զբաղվելուց հետո կինը զրկվումա երջանիկ լինելու հնարավորությունից` ընտանիք ունենալուց, թե ըստ քեզ ընտանքի ունենալու անհրաժեշտ պայմանը էնա, որ կույս լինի տվյալ աղջիկը? Դե եթե ուրիշ արժանիքներ չունի, թող էտ լինի իրա ֆիշկեն:
Հ.Գ. Ասում են կույսը փչածացիղ իրա մտքերով չի տարբերվու, արդյունքում երկուսն էլ մտածում են նույն բանի մասին :Tongue:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Kita (22.07.2009), Manya (24.07.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

Մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ. հայերը ամուսնանում են, որ իրար հետ քնեն, իսկ այլազգիները որ իրար հետ արթնանան:

----------

Yevuk (22.07.2009), Սլիմ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ. հայերը ամուսնանում են, որ իրար հետ քնեն, իսկ այլազգիները որ իրար հետ արթնանան:


Նայած:
Հայեր(ու ոչ միայն հայեր) կան ամուսնանում են 
- փողի համար
- որ տանը չմնան
- ծնողները ճնշում են, թե շուտ արա ամուսնացի թոռ ունենանք, մեզ քֆուր տա
- գյոռմափշտիկ ա բաքիգոռմայա, ինչ ա դրանից են արած լինում ժամանակին
- պատահական սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունեցել
- թուղթ ու գրով կպցրել են(հա հա, էս մեկը խնդալու էր :LOL: )
- լավ, հզոր աներ ունենալու համար
- արտասահմանու հետ՝ քաղաքացիություն, կամ էլի փողից մողից ունենալու համար

մենակ իսկական մարդիկ(նաև հայ իսկական մարդիկ) են ամուսնանում, որովհետև սիրում են:

----------

Annushka (23.07.2009), Ariadna (23.07.2009), Chilly (24.07.2009), Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Manya (24.07.2009), Ungrateful (22.07.2009), Yevuk (23.07.2009), Երվանդ (23.07.2009), Կաթիլ (23.07.2009), Նիկեա (01.04.2017), Սլիմ (23.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (24.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> - *գյոռմափշտիկ* ա *բաքիգոռմայա*, ինչ ա դրանից են արած լինում ժամանակին


Ապրի Ձայնալարը, հուշեց:  :Blush: 
Բաշիքյարթման:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մի բան չհասկացա ինչ կապ ունի դաստիարակության թույլ կամ ուժեղ լինելը բնական կարիքները հոգալու ու սիրելու ունակության հետ?


Եթե դաստիարակությունը ուժեղ է լինում, խաբվելուց հետո աղջիկը խելքը հավաքում է գլուխը, ոչ թե ...



> Ըստ քո լոգիկայի եթե "ուժեղ" դաստիարակված ես , կարելիա մի քանի տարի հաց չուտել, ջուր չխմել, մի խոսքով զսպես քեզ, էտ էլա չէ օրգանիզմի պահանջ: Դրա համար էլ շատ շատերը "ուժեղ" դաստիարակությամբ դեպրեսիվ են, նախանձ ու կատաղի


Այո դու ճիշտ ես, նամանավանդ այսօր տիրող իրվաիճակում, որ ամենուր սեքս է...
Դա նպաստում է, որ մարդիկ սեռական տեսակետից շուտ հասունանան... իսկ դեռահասը դժվար է հասկանում, թե ինչ է նշանակում զսպել... 
Զսպելու կարողությունը դա մարդկային ուժեղ հատկանիշներից է... դու կարող ես զսպել քո կարիքները, կարող ես նաև զսպել քո ցանկությունները... որոնք երբեմն լինում են վտանգավոր... Օրինակ, հոգևորականները որ պահում են մեծ և փոքր պասերը, դրանք, կարծում եմ, հենց մարդու մեջ դաստիարակում է զսպելու կարողություն և ուժեղ կամք:




> Հետո ինչա նշանակում տղաները խաբում են ?Ինչի էն աղջիկը, ով սեքսովա զբաղվում հանուն տղայիա անում? կամ պարտադրված? Ես աղջիկ գիտեմ, որ ամբողջ օրը մտածումա դրա մասին, լավ չի զբաղվի , հանգստանա, սկսի ավելի օգուտ տվող բաների մասին մտածել? Հետո էլ դա երկկողմանի ցանկություն պիտի լինի ու խաբելը ինչ կապ ունի? նույն հաջողությամբ կարելիա մտածել որ աղջիկնա տղային խաբում ու սեքսով զբաղվում իրա հետ, ինչի են բոլորը աղջիկներին միշտ զոհի տեղ դնում, լավ էլ սեքս են անում, հետո որ չի ստացվում, թե բա խաբվեցինք, ինչ կա խաբվելու? Հո իրան սկզբում չէին առաջարկել անց կացնել լուռ երեկո մոմերի լույսի տակ խնձոր ուտելով, հետո էլ նա տեբե սեքս?


Ճիշտ ես ասում, ամեն տեսակ օրինակներ ես էլ գիտեմ... 



> Պարզից էլ պարզա` *2 հասուն մարդիկ* սիրում են իրար ու եթե առողջական պռոբլեմներ չունեն սեքս էլ կուզեն: Իսկ ով ասեց որ սեքսով զբաղվելուց հետո կինը զրկվումա երջանիկ լինելու հնարավորությունից` ընտանիք ունենալուց, թե ըստ քեզ ընտանքի ունենալու անհրաժեշտ պայմանը էնա, որ կույս լինի տվյալ աղջիկը? Դե եթե ուրիշ արժանիքներ չունի, թող էտ լինի իրա ֆիշկեն:
> Հ.Գ. Ասում են կույսը փչածացիղ իրա մտքերով չի տարբերվու, արդյունքում երկուսն էլ մտածում են նույն բանի մասին


Խոսքը ոչ թե աղջկա /տղայի/ ֆիզիկական տվյալների մասին է... այլ մոտեցման, թե ինչպես է նա մոտենում ընտանիքի գաղափարին... ցավոք այսօր քչերն են դա հասկանում: 
Մարդիկ ընտանիք են կազմում ընտանիք ունենալու համար, ոչ թե սեքսով զբաղվելու կամ այլ բաների համար... իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր հեշտությամբ տրվում են իրենց ցանկություններին, սովորաբար դժվար են ընկալում ընտանիքի իմաստը:
Ասենք խի են մարդիկ միշտ ուրախացել ու մեծ շուքով նշել հարսանիքները? Որն է դրա խորհուրդը? Հիմա սովորաբար հարսանիք էլ չեն անում, կամ անում են, իրանք էլ չիմանալով, թե ինչու: Ժամանակին հայերը ամուսնանալը ասոսացրել են տիեզերքի անդամ լինելու հետ... քանի դեռ  մարդն ամուսնացած չէ, նա տիեզերքի անդամ չէ... որն է սրանց խորհուրդը? 




> մենակ իսկական մարդիկ(նաև հայ իսկական մարդիկ) են ամուսնանում, որովհետև սիրում են:


Ոչ, մարդիկ ամուսնանում են, որովհետև ցանկանում են ընտանիք ունենալ, կազմել... ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի... սիրելը խթան է հանդիսանում դրան:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Եթե դաստիարակությունը ուժեղ է լինում, խաբվելուց հետո աղջիկը խելքը հավաքում է գլուխը, ոչ թե ...:


Ինչ խաբվել? :Angry2:  Սիրո մեջ որնա խաբվելը? Դու ուղակի մի բան հասկացի եթե ինչ որ մեկը սեքսովա զբաղվում , լինի դա աղջիկ թե տղա , թե չգիտեմ բույս, անումա իրա համար:




> Այո դու ճիշտ ես, նամանավանդ այսօր տիրող իրվաիճակում, որ ամենուր սեքս է...
> Դա նպաստում է, որ մարդիկ սեռական տեսակետից շուտ հասունանան... իսկ դեռահասը դժվար է հասկանում, թե ինչ է նշանակում զսպել... 
> Զսպելու կարողությունը դա մարդկային ուժեղ հատկանիշներից է... դու կարող ես զսպել քո կարիքները, կարող ես նաև զսպել քո ցանկությունները... որոնք երբեմն լինում են վտանգավոր... Օրինակ, հոգևորականները որ պահում են մեծ և փոքր պասերը, դրանք, կարծում եմ, հենց մարդու մեջ դաստիարակում է զսպելու կարողություն և ուժեղ կամք:
> ...:


Նախ ամենուր սեքս չկա, իմ համար սեքսը ոչ թե ինչ որ օօօօօօօ հասկացությունա, այլ ուղակի նոռմալ մարդու, հասուն մարդու կյանքի մի մասը: Զսպել? Իսկ ինչի համար? Երբ զսպում ես , էտ պիտի իմաստ ունենա, ասենք ես կարամ ինձ զսպեմ, եթե սիրելիս մի 5 ամսով գնա եսիմ ուր , բայց ինչի պիտի զսպեմ եթե ինքը իմ կողքինա , ինչի համար? Սերը ու սեքսը առանձին չեն ապրում երկար, սիրուն սնունդա պետք թե հոգևոր և թե ֆիզիկական: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հոգևորականներին, դրա համար էլ ամեն մարդ չի հոգևորական դառնում, կան ուղակի մարդիկ, կան հոգևորականներ, կան վաբշե սրբեր:




> Խոսքը ոչ թե աղջկա /տղայի/ ֆիզիկական տվյալների մասին է... այլ մոտեցման, թե ինչպես է նա մոտենում ընտանիքի գաղափարին... ցավոք այսօր քչերն են դա հասկանում: 
> Մարդիկ ընտանիք են կազմում ընտանիք ունենալու համար, ոչ թե սեքսով զբաղվելու կամ այլ բաների համար... իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր հեշտությամբ տրվում են իրենց ցանկություններին, սովորաբար դժվար են ընկալում ընտանիքի իմաստը:
> Ասենք խի են մարդիկ միշտ ուրախացել ու մեծ շուքով նշել հարսանիքները? Որն է դրա խորհուրդը? Հիմա սովորաբար հարսանիք էլ չեն անում, կամ անում են, իրանք էլ չիմանալով, թե ինչու: Ժամանակին հայերը ամուսնանալը ասոսացրել են տիեզերքի անդամ լինելու հետ... քանի դեռ  մարդն ամուսնացած չէ, նա տիեզերքի անդամ չէ... որն է սրանց խորհուրդը? 
> Ոչ, մարդիկ ամուսնանում են, որովհետև ցանկանում են ընտանիք ունենալ, կազմել... ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի... սիրելը խթան է հանդիսանում դրան:


Մոտեցում? Ըստ քեզ եթե կինը կազմի ընտանիք , նա չի ունենա իր գաղափարները ընտանիքի մասին? Կամ այդ գաղափարները թերի կլինեն քան ինչ որ մի աղջկա գաղափարները: Ընդհանրապես գաղափարները , արժեքային համակարգը ինչ կապ ունի կույս լինելու հետ? 
Իմ ապագա ընտանիքի կատարյալ անթերի լինելը կախված կլինի նրանից թե ինչ դաստիարակություն ունեմ ես, ինչպես եմ վերաբերվում ամուսնուս ու նրա ծնողներին /հարազատներին, ինչքան խելամիտ ու ներող կլինեմ ես ու ոչ թե նրանից ես կույս եմ թե կին: 
Իսկ հարսանիք անելը, ցանկացածն էլ երևի թե կուզենա , որ հիշատակվի էն օրը, երբ ինքը ստեղծումա ինչ որ փոքրիկ հրաշք`ընտանիք, բայց այժմյան վատ պայմաններում շատ քչերը ունեն այդ հնարավորությունը ու դրա համար էլ նախընտրում են ինչ որ ուրիշ նպատակներով ծախսել միջոցները: 
Սիրելը խթան չի, սիրելը միակ պատճառնա որ մարդկանց իրար կողքի պիտի պահի, իսկ ամուսնանալու ցանկությունը ոնց կարա գա , եթե չսիրես? ասենք ոնց որ կուշտ ժամանակ ճաշ ուտես, դե որովհետև ճաշի ժամնա: Մեր պատկերացումները կյանքի մասին,մեր արժեքային համակարգերը խիստ տարբերվում են,շաաատ տարբեր դաստիարակություններ ունենք ու դրա համար անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակել մեր այս քննարկումը, միևնույնն է ընդհանու հայտարար նամ նե սվետետ :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Չգիտեմ էսքան ինչ եք գտնում գրելու:  
Սիրո մեջ այն ամենը, ինչ երկու հոգու (կամ ավել) համաձայնությամբ ու ցանկությամբ ա, լավ ա ու կարելի ա, ու ոչ մեկի գործը չի:_

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Manya (24.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> _Չգիտեմ էսքան ինչ եք գտնում գրելու:  
> Սիրո մեջ այն ամենը, ինչ երկու հոգու (կամ ավել) համաձայնությամբ ու ցանկությամբ ա, լավ ա ու կարելի ա, ու ոչ մեկի գործը չի:_


Էն կարգին հաղորդման միլիցեքին հիշեցի Նյուտ:
- ձեր ցանկությամբ ա՞
- հա(տղամարդու ձայն)
- հա(կանացի ձայն)
հաջորդ թփի մոտ
- ձեր ցանկությամբ ա՞
- հա(տղամարդու ձայն)
- հա(կանացի ձայն)
մյուս թփի մոտ
- ձեր ցանկությամբ ա՞
- հա(տղամարդու ձայն)
- հա(տղամարդու ձայն)

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.07.2009), Ariadna (23.07.2009), Kuk (23.07.2009), Manya (24.07.2009), Մարկիզ (23.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009), Տրիբուն (27.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Սիրելը խթան չի, սիրելը միակ պատճառնա որ մարդկանց իրար կողքի պիտի պահի, իսկ ամուսնանալու ցանկությունը ոնց կարա գա , եթե չսիրես? ասենք ոնց որ կուշտ ժամանակ ճաշ ուտես, դե որովհետև ճաշի ժամնա: Մեր պատկերացումները կյանքի մասին,մեր արժեքային համակարգերը խիստ տարբերվում են,շաաատ տարբեր դաստիարակություններ ունենք ու դրա համար անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակել մեր այս քննարկումը, միևնույնն է ընդհանու հայտարար նամ նե սվետետ


Ճիշտ ես, այսպիսի թեմաներում տարակարծիք մարդկանց վիճաբանությունն անիմաստ է... Շատ հարցերում ես հասկանում եմ քեզ և համաձայն եմ քո հետ...
Ես պարզապես փորձեմ ամփոփել... այստեղ մոտեցումն է կարևոր, թե ով ինչպես է պատկերացնում ընտանիքը... Ըստ իս մարդու կատարյալ երջանկությունը գալիս է նրա ընտանիքի ճիշտ կայացումից... 
Հա ի դեպ, եթե միայն սերը հիմք հանդիսանար ընտանիքում, որ այսօր շատերն են այդպես կարծում, ապա պետք է որ շատանան ամուսնալուծությունները(և դա այդպես է ), քանզի մարդկանց մոտ հաճախ լինում են հոգեվիճակներ, երբ նրանք ձանձրանում են իրենց սիրելի մարդուց, կամ սիրահարվում են մեկ այլ մարդու...
Եթե միայն սերը հանդիսանար, ապա կարելի է նորմալ համարել հոմո ուղղվածության մարդկանց ամուսնությունները....

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սեքսն ու սերը միշտ չէ, որ իրար հետ համաքայլ են: Առանց սիրելու էլ, միայն համակրանքով, երբեմն նույնիսկ առանց դրա էլ կարելի է սեքսով զբաղվել: Չէ՞ որ հնարավոր չէ մի անգամից սիրած մարդ ունենալ: Ուղղակի ծնողների ու զավակների ակտիվ ինֆորմացիոն փոխանակման դեպքում հնարավոր կլինի չզսպելը՝ առողջ ապրելակերպը, լավ դաստիարակությունն ու անփորձանք սեքսը համատեղել:
Ոմանք էլ համակրանքը սիրո դրոշակի տեղ են բռնում:

Համ էլ նախամուսնական ասվածը հարաբերական է: Ի՞նչ է ամուսնությունը, եթե ոչ փաստաթղթային պայմանականություն կամ նման մի բան:

Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ինչպե՞ս կարող է խոսք գնալ ամուսնության մասին, երբ զույգն իր միասնության կարևոր բաղադրատարրերից մեկի մասին գաղափար չունի: Էդ համարյա նույնն է, ինչ առանց օդապարիկի գոյության մասին հավաստիանալու ինքնավստահ ուղղաթիռից թռչելը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Համ էլ նախամուսնական ասվածը հարաբերական է: Ի՞նչ է ամուսնությունը, եթե ոչ փաստաթղթային պայմանականություն կամ նման մի բան:


Էդ հնում էլ էն փաստաթղթերով պսակվել մարդիկ? :Xeloq: 
Ամուսնանալը, այսինքն ընտանիք կազմելը, դա մադկային մտքի հանճարեղ նվաճումն է... 
Համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում:

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ հնում էլ էն փաստաթղթերով պսակվել մարդիկ?


Հնում փաստաթուղթը գեղի պառվեքն են եղել:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հա ի դեպ, եթե միայն սերը հիմք հանդիսանար ընտանիքում, որ այսօր շատերն են այդպես կարծում, ապա պետք է որ շատանան ամուսնալուծությունները(և դա այդպես է ), քանզի մարդկանց մոտ հաճախ լինում են հոգեվիճակներ, երբ նրանք ձանձրանում են իրենց սիրելի մարդուց, կամ սիրահարվում են մեկ այլ մարդու...
> Եթե միայն սերը հանդիսանար, ապա կարելի է նորմալ համարել հոմո ուղղվածության մարդկանց ամուսնությունները....


Հասկանում ես, եթե իրոք սիրում ես ու ոչ թե հրապուրված ես , չես կարա մի օր էլ չսիրես կամ ուրիշին սիրես, ինչքան էլ սիրուդ առարկան չարդարացնի իրան: Իսկ ձանձրանալը, ես էլ եմ ձանձրանում ու շատ հաճախ, բայց եթե սիրելիդ զարգացող էակա, ոնց բոլոր մարդիկ, իրա մեջ նոր հետաքրքրություններ կարելիա գտնել:  :Wink:  Մամաիցս էլ եմ ձանձրանում, բայց չեմ գնում հարևանի ավելի հետաքրքիր  ու գաղափարներով ինձ ավելի մոտ մամային մամա դարձնում ինձ: Ուղակի սիրում եմ , դրա համար էլ իմ համար իմը թանկա բոլորինից, լինի մամա թե սիրելի: :Smile:

----------

murmushka (25.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Նայեք ժողովուրդ: Կարճ սենց ա դառնում:
Տղերքի համար
մինչև ամուսնանալը ինչը համով ա ուտել, ինչը ձրի ա՝ վերցնել, ինչը քեզնից սիրուն ա ու հակառակ սեռի՝ դոմփել:
Ամուսնությունից հետո:
ինչ տալիս են ուտել, ինչը առնում ես՝ տանել տուն, ինչը քեզանից սիրուն ա ու քո կինը չի՝ ձեռք չտալ:

----------

Chilly (24.07.2009), Surveyr (24.07.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Նայեք ժողովուրդ: Կարճ սենց ա դառնում:
> Տղերքի համար
> մինչև ամուսնանալը ինչը համով ա ուտել, ինչը ձրի ա՝ վերցնել, ինչը քեզնից սիրուն ա ու հակառակ սեռի՝ դոմփել:
> Ամուսնությունից հետո:
> ինչ տալիս են ուտել, ինչը առնում ես՝ տանել տուն, ինչը քեզանից սիրուն ա ու քո կինը չի՝ ձեռք չտալ:


Ու նաև. գնում ես լեվի միմիայն առյուծ որսալու համար:  :LOL:

----------

Հրատացի (25.07.2009), Սլիմ (24.07.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Շատ հաճախ լինում է, երբ կիրքը ավելի ուժեղ է լինում ու ավելի ամուր է կապում մարդկանց ,քան սերը:Շատ-շատ մարդիկ կան որ հանդիպում են միայն կրքից ու իրենց կիրքը բավարարելու համար:
Կարծեմ տենց ֆիլմ էլ կա, բաց տեսարաններով, Միկկի Ռուռկն է խաղում:
Իմ կարծիքով ֆիզիկական հարաբերությունները հավասար են սիրո հետ, ու շատ կարևոր է, որ ֆիզիկապես հմնկնեն, քանի որ եթե մարդիկ ունենան տարբեր նախասիրություններ ֆիզիկական հարաբերություններում ու իրար չհասկանան ու չհամնկնեն, սերը հաստատ շատ շուտ կանցնի: Դրա համար պետք է ամեն կերպ պահել կիրքը, որպեսզի չմարի:

----------

Ձայնալար (24.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դրա համար պետք է ամեն կերպ պահել կիրքը, որպեսզի չմարի:


դրա համար էլ նախաամուսնական սեքսից հետո, աղջիկներ
Պայքար՜ Պայքար՜ մինչև ամուսնություն

----------


## Սլիմ

> դրա համար էլ նախաամուսնական սեքսից հետո, աղջիկներ
> Պայքար՜ Պայքար՜ մինչև ամուսնություն


Էտ մեկը ճիշտա, կասեմ ավելի պայքար հանուն կյանքի ու առանց կանոնների :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> դրա համար էլ նախաամուսնական սեքսից հետո, աղջիկներ
> Պայքար՜ Պայքար՜ մինչև ամուսնություն


Ախպեր հիմա դու ու՞մ կողմից ես, կարա՞ս նենց անես տղեքը սկսեն վախենալ սեքսից  :LOL:  Ունենանք լիքը կույս տղեք ու ստիպված պուտանների մոտ գնացող աղջկեք  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (26.07.2009), Սլիմ (24.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ախպեր հիմա դու ու՞մ կողմից ես, կարա՞ս նենց անես տղեքը սկսեն վախենալ սեքսից  Ունենանք լիքը կույս տղեք ու ստիպված պուտանների մոտ գնացող աղջկեք


Հիմա էլ կան շաաաատ մեծաքանակ կույս տղեք ու..... :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Ախպեր հիմա դու ու՞մ կողմից ես, կարա՞ս նենց անես տղեքը սկսեն վախենալ սեքսից  Ունենանք լիքը կույս տղեք ու ստիպված պուտանների մոտ գնացող աղջկեք


Ամեն մարդ չի պայքարի կողմնակից Բագ ջան, նենց որ easy

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես անընդհատ ուզում եմ գրեմ էս թեմայում, նենց գայթակղող ա լոլ 
Կույս ա , կույս չի... ի՞նչ տարբերություն? կարևորը, որ հավատարիմ լինեն իրար, հարգեն ու հասկանան իրար ՝անկողնում և անկողնուց դուրս!
թե չէ, որ կույս-կույս գնում ամուսնանում են, հետո իրար համապատասխան չեն լինում անկողնում, ամուսինը սկսում ա ման գալ, կնոջ հետ քնում ա մենակ ուրիշներին պատկերացնելով ու մենակ նրա համար, որ տնեցիք թոռնիկ են ուզում: Կինն էլ մենակ երեխայա պահում ու զակատ ա անում, կամ էլ ինքն ա սկսում ման գալ... էլ ի՞նչ ընտանիք?
ԲԱՅՑ, ես չեմ ասում, որ միշտ ա տենց: Լինում են, որ համապատասխան չեն լինում, բայց փորձում են նոր բաներ, սովորում են իրար հասկանալ, եթե սերն իսկական ա ու ցանկություն կա պայքարելու միմյանց հետ միմյանց համար:
Ես անձամբ կողմ եմ, նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մի 4-6 հոգու հետ քնել, տենալ դուրդ չի գալիս, գնալ հաջորդին փորձել: Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ  :Smile:  
ընդհանրապես, ընդունված ա, մեր կովկասյան գաղափարախոսության մեջ, որ հենց աղջիկն իրան պետք ա խնայի, իսկ տղեքի մասին խոսք անգամ չկա ՝ ով ում հավանեց, ով առիթ տեսավ, պետք ա լինի:  նու՜ 100%անոց չի ասածս, այլ տենց մի 65%: 
չկա նման բան, որ "վայ, ես տղամարդ եմ, ես կարիքներ ու ցանկություններ ունեմ" ... ունես, զսպի՛ քեզ... ու թող գլուխս չհարդուկեն, որ իմպոտենտ կդառնան զսպելով, ոչ մի գիտական փաստ չկա դրա վերաբերյալ: Նույնիսկ, հակառակը կա ՝ տղամարդու էրեկցիան ավելի արդյունավետ ա լինում (բառիս բոլոր կողմերով  և անկյուններով) երկար սեռական հարաբերություններ չունենալուց հետո! 
ես հասկանում եմ, հիմա մարդիկ կասեն էս աղջիկն ինքն իրան հակասում ա, բայց իրականում էդպես չի  :Smile:  ասածս էն ա, որ եթե տրիլիոն % համոզված եք, որ ամբողջ գալակտիկայի պարամետրով  էլ ձեզ այդքան սիրող ու գնահատող էակ չկա, որքան նա , ով ձեր կողքին է, կարիք չկա ցանկությունը ճնշելու: Իսկ եթե չես գտել, ուրեմն չի նշանակում, որ ինչքան գորտ կա պիտի համբուրես մինչև քո արքայազնին / արքայադստերը գտնես!

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2009), Enigmatic (24.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), murmushka (25.07.2009), Ribelle (26.07.2009), Ձայնալար (24.07.2009), Սլիմ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> ես անընդհատ ուզում եմ գրեմ էս թեմայում, նենց գայթակղող ա լոլ 
> Կույս ա , կույս չի... ի՞նչ տարբերություն? կարևորը, որ հավատարիմ լինեն իրար, հարգեն ու հասկանան իրար ՝անկողնում և անկողնուց դուրս!
> թե չէ, որ կույս-կույս գնում ամուսնանում են, հետո իրար համապատասխան չեն լինում անկողնում, ամուսինը սկսում ա ման գալ, կնոջ հետ քնում ա մենակ ուրիշներին պատկերացնելով ու մենակ նրա համար, որ տնեցիք թոռնիկ են ուզում: Կինն էլ մենակ երեխայա պահում ու զակատ ա անում, կամ էլ ինքն ա սկսում ման գալ... էլ ի՞նչ ընտանիք?
> ԲԱՅՑ, ես չեմ ասում, որ միշտ ա տենց: Լինում են, որ համապատասխան չեն լինում, բայց փորձում են նոր բաներ, սովորում են իրար հասկանալ, եթե սերն իսկական ա ու ցանկություն կա պայքարելու միմյանց հետ միմյանց համար:
> Ես անձամբ կողմ եմ, նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մի 4-6 հոգու հետ քնել, տենալ դուրդ չի գալիս, գնալ հաջորդին փորձել: Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ  
> ընդհանրապես, ընդունված ա, մեր կովկասյան գաղափարախոսության մեջ, որ հենց աղջիկն իրան պետք ա խնայի, իսկ տղեքի մասին խոսք անգամ չկա ՝ ով ում հավանեց, ով առիթ տեսավ, պետք ա լինի:  նու՜ 100%անոց չի ասածս, այլ տենց մի 65%: 
> չկա նման բան, որ "վայ, ես տղամարդ եմ, ես կարիքներ ու ցանկություններ ունեմ" ... ունես, զսպի՛ քեզ... ու թող գլուխս չհարդուկեն, որ իմպոտենտ կդառնան զսպելով, ոչ մի գիտական փաստ չկա դրա վերաբերյալ: Նույնիսկ, հակառակը կա ՝ տղամարդու էրեկցիան ավելի արդյունավետ ա լինում (բառիս բոլոր կողմերով  և անկյուններով) երկար սեռական հարաբերություններ չունենալուց հետո! 
> ես հասկանում եմ, հիմա մարդիկ կասեն էս աղջիկն ինքն իրան հակասում ա, բայց իրականում էդպես չի  ասածս էն ա, որ եթե տրիլիոն % համոզված եք, որ ամբողջ գալակտիկայի պարամետրով  էլ ձեզ այդքան սիրող ու գնահատող էակ չկա, որքան նա , ով ձեր կողքին է, կարիք չկա ցանկությունը ճնշելու: Իսկ եթե չես գտել, ուրեմն չի նշանակում, որ ինչքան գորտ կա պիտի համբուրես մինչև քո արքայազնին / արքայադստերը գտնես!


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, մենակ չհասկացա գորտ համբուրել ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեիր Փիսո ջան :Think:  :LOL: , փաստորեն տղեքի ձեռքերը տենց լպրծուն են հա որ որպես գորտ են ասոցացվում  :LOL: , իմ կարծիքով պիտի լինի սենց ՝ քանի դու ազատ ես ոչ թե գորտ պիտի տշես այլ սեռական փորձ կուտակելով զբաղվես, տղեքը փիսիկ ջան մի ուրիշ կարգի անկապ արարածներ են, եթե աչքը դրսից չկշտացնեն, մենակ մի հոգի ունենան կյանքում,( սիրած էակը) հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա որ գոնե մի անգամ տարբերության համար կդվաճանի :Wink: , նենց որ քանի ազատ են թող անեն ինչ ուզում են, իսկ աղջիկները չգիտեմ :Sad: , մեղք են աղջիկները, էլի թո անեն ինչ ուզում են , բայց հետոոո չնեղանան հաաա :LOL:

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, մենակ չհասկացա գորտ համբուրել ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեիր Փիսո ջան, փաստորեն տղեքի ձեռքերը տենց լպրծուն են հա որ որպես գորտ են ասոցացվում , իմ կարծիքով պիտի լինի սենց ՝ քանի դու ազատ ես ոչ թե գորտ պիտի տշես այլ սեռական փորձ կուտակելով զբաղվես, տղեքը փիսիկ ջան մի ուրիշ կարգի անկապ արարածներ են, եթե աչքը դրսից չկշտացնեն, մենակ մի հոգի ունենան կյանքում,( սիրած էակը) հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա որ գոնե մի անգամ տարբերության համար կդվաճանի, նենց որ քանի ազատ են թող անեն ինչ ուզում են, իսկ աղջիկները չգիտեմ, մեղք են աղջիկները, էլի թո անեն ինչ ուզում են , բայց հետոոո չնեղանան հաաա


նկատողությունը տեղին էր գորտերի պահով, ուղակի ամերիկական խոսք ա "you' ve got to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince" - ռուսական "Лягушка-царевна" հեքիաթի մոտիվներով:

այսինքն, մարդ իր կեսին գտնելու համար շատ չը-կեսերի ա հանդիպում և նրանց վրա վատնում ժամանակը: Դե դուք , լինելով  տղամարդ, կասեք , որ մարդը փորձ ա հավաքում, որ վաղը մյուս օր իր իրական կեսին կարողանա բավարարել, ես էլ ասում եմ, թող սովորի, բայց չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ պետք ա փորձի ու հետո դա իրեն արդեն հետաքրքիր ու ցանկալի չթվա: ֆըսյո!  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> նկատողությունը տեղին էր գորտերի պահով, ուղակի ամերիկական խոսք ա "you' ve got to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince" - ռուսական "Лягушка-царевна" հեքիաթի մոտիվներով:
> 
> այսինքն, մարդ իր կեսին գտնելու համար շատ չը-կեսերի ա հանդիպում և նրանց վրա վատնում ժամանակը: Դե դուք , լինելով  տղամարդ, կասեք , որ մարդը փորձ ա հավաքում, որ վաղը մյուս օր իր իրական կեսին կարողանա բավարարել, ես էլ ասում եմ, թող սովորի, բայց չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ պետք ա փորձի ու հետո դա իրեն արդեն հետաքրքիր ու ցանկալի չթվա: ֆըսյո!


Լավ, լավ՝ մի ջղայնացի :Blush:  :LOL: , ճիշտ ես , բայց մի բան հաշվի չես առնում, կեսի հետ մի համբուրը շատ ավելի հաճելի ա ու նաղնտրելի քան մի դյուժին չկեսերի հետ սեքսը :Wink: , կապ չունի ինչ ձևի :Wink:

----------

Փիսիկ (26.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ, լավ՝ մի ջղայնացի, ճիշտ ես , բայց մի բան հաշվի չես առնում, *կեսի հետ մի համբուրը շատ ավելի հաճելի ա ու նաղնտրելի քան մի դյուժին չկեսերի հետ սեքսը*, կապ չունի ինչ ձևի


Սուուտ՜  :LOL: 
Մեկը մյուսի հետ համեմատելու չի:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.07.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սուուտ՜ 
> Մեկը մյուսի հետ համեմատելու չի:


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  Հաստատ սուտ չի :Wink: , խելոք պահի քեզ , Անուշին կասեմ :Angry2: , իմ համար նենց ա ոնց որ ասի, ես երբ որ սիրում եմ աչքիս ուրիշ ոչ մի աղջիկ չի երևում :Blush:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Հաստատ սուտ չի, խելոք պահի քեզ , Անուշին կասեմ, իմ համար նենց ա ոնց որ ասի, *ես երբ որ սիրում եմ աչքիս ուրիշ ոչ մի աղջիկ չի երևում*


*

*


նենց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամուսինս ասում ա, չեմ պատկերացնում, որ տենց էլի մարդիկ կան! ի՜նչ լավ ա , բայց , որ բարիս բուն իմաստով "լավ տղեքի" (ամենագոգվալից ձևով եմ ասում, առանց հեգնանքի մի կաթիլի) գենը չի վերացել! Ռեսպեկտ!   :Cool:

----------

Երվանդ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> նենց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամուսինս ասում ա, չեմ պատկերացնում, որ տենց էլի մարդիկ կան! ի՜նչ լավ ա , բայց , որ բարիս բուն իմաստով "լավ տղեքի" (ամենագոգվալից ձևով եմ ասում, առանց հեգնանքի մի կաթիլի) գենը չի վերացել! Ռեսպեկտ!


+1 արա ջան: Ես կնոջս հետ հենց ծանոթացել եմ էլ ոչ մեկ չէր գալիս աչքիս:
Բայց դրանից առաջ ինչ շարժվում էր վրեն էի հարձակվում:

----------

Amaru (26.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

Այստեղ այնքան թեժ քննարկումներ են գնում այս հարցի շուրջ, այնքան շատ բան է ասվում, որ կարծես թե էլ ասելու բան չի մնում: Կարող եմ ասել, որ սա անձնական խնդիր է, և ամեն մերը ինքը պետք է որոշում կայացնի: Կան այնպիսիններ. որ նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններ են ունենում առանց վախի, անհանգստության, կան այնպիսիններ էլ, որ իրենց պահպանում են իրենց ամուսնու ու ամուսնական գիշերվա համար: Ես գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որ միասեր են և կարող են տրվել միայն մեկ մարդու: Նրանք չեն կարող գնալ իրենց էությանը դեմ, և դա հարգելի է: Բայց եթե քեզ պահպանում ես միայն հասարակության կարծիքի համար, նախապաշարմունքներից ելնելով, դա սխալ է: Եթե սիրում եք ու ձեր մեջ կիրք է առաջացել, ապա տրվե՛ք միմյանց մեծ կրքով, ուրախությամբ, թեթև սրտով, միմյանց ուրախություն և երջանկություն պարգևեք, չէ՞ որ մեր կյանքում այնքան շատ են տխրությունն ու դժբախտությունը: Տրվեք միմյանց առանց վաղվա մասին մտածելու: Մի վախեցեք այն մտքից, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե ապագայում միմյանց հետ չլինեք: Եթե նույնիսկ այդպիսի բան լինի, ճիշտ է դժվար կլինի, բայց այդ դժվարությունը հաղթահարելի կլինի: Դուք կսիրեք մեկ ուրիշի: Չէ՞ որ աշխարհում այնքան լավ ու հետաքրքիր մարդիկ կան:
Գիտեք, եթե մեր միջից հանենք վախերը, վերանան կոմպլեքսները, հաղթահարենք հազարամյակներից եկած մեր նախապաշարմունքները, այս հարցին այդքան լուրջ չէինք մոտենա: Մեզ տրված է մարմին, և բնական է մարմնական ցանկությունը, հատկապես երբ սիրում եք միմյանց: Մարմինը ոչ միայն մեր հոգու կացարանն է, այլ նաև դա մեզ  տրված է հաճույքի համար: Ցանկանում ե՞ք միմյանց, ապա ազատ տրվեք իրար: Եթե ձեր մեջ այդ կայծն է առաջացել, ապա այդ կայծից խարույկ վառեք ու այդ խարույկի շուրջ պարեք ու ուրախացեք: Չէ՞ որ դուք սիրում եք, մի որոշ ժամանակով կորցնում եք ձեզ և ձուլվում եք միմյանց ու աշխարհի հետ: Պետք է սիրել ու երջանկացնել իրար, այլ ոչ թե բարդացնել կյանքը կեղծ բարոյական նորմերով:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2009), Cassiopeia (25.07.2009), Kita (26.07.2009), Yevuk (25.07.2009), Աթեիստ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մարմինը ոչ միայն մեր հոգու կացարանն է, այլ նաև դա մեզ տրված է հաճույքի համար:


Մինչև վերջ խմելով հաճույքի գավաթը՝ հատակում կեղտոտ ավազի նստվածքի ես հանդիպում։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մինչև վերջ խմելով հաճույքի գավաթը՝ հատակում կեղտոտ ավազի նստվածքի ես հանդիպում։


Ոչ մի նման բան: ՈՒզում ես ասել չխմենք, որ տակի նստվածքը չտեսնե՞նք: Նստվածքը ձեր խմելուց կախված չի: 
Համ էլ, բավարարելով մարմնի ցանկությունները՝ հոգին էլ է բավարարվում: Այնպես եք ցածրացնում մարմնականը՝ կարծես դա վատ է, իսկ հոգևորը՝ բացարձակ լավ: Չեմ ընդունում: Դրանք փոխկապակցված, միմյանց լրացնող կողմեր են, ու առանց դրանցից մեկի հոգի-մարմին բալանսը խախտվում է:

----------

E-la Via (27.07.2009), Սելավի (26.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ոչ մի նման բան: ՈՒզում ես ասել չխմենք, որ տակի նստվածքը չտեսնե՞նք: Նստվածքը ձեր խմելուց կախված չի: 
> Համ էլ, բավարարելով մարմնի ցանկությունները՝ հոգին էլ է բավարարվում: Այնպես եք ցածրացնում մարմնականը՝ կարծես դա վատ է, իսկ հոգևորը՝ բացարձակ լավ: Չեմ ընդունում: Դրանք փոխկապակցված, միմյանց լրացնող կողմեր են, ու առանց դրանցից մեկի հոգի-մարմին բալանսը խախտվում է:


Այո ճիշտ է հոգին և մարմինը պետք է ներդաշնակության մեջ պահել: Բայց ոչ թե հոգին պետքէ ձգտել ներդաշնակել մարմնին այլ հակառակը :Smile:

----------

Կտրուկ (27.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (27.07.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մեզ տրված է մարմին, և բնական է մարմնական ցանկությունը, հատկապես երբ սիրում եք միմյանց: Մարմինը ոչ միայն մեր հոգու կացարանն է, այլ նաև դա մեզ  տրված է հաճույքի համար: Ցանկանում ե՞ք միմյանց, ապա ազատ տրվեք իրար: Եթե ձեր մեջ այդ կայծն է առաջացել, ապա այդ կայծից խարույկ վառեք ու այդ խարույկի շուրջ պարեք ու ուրախացեք: Չէ՞ որ դուք սիրում եք, մի որոշ ժամանակով կորցնում եք ձեզ և ձուլվում եք միմյանց ու աշխարհի հետ: Պետք է սիրել ու երջանկացնել իրար, այլ ոչ թե բարդացնել կյանքը կեղծ բարոյական նորմերով:


Սիրուն ես գրել :Blush:  , բայց  մարմնի հետ մեկտեղ տրված է նաև  բանականություն , եթե ունենք մարմին ու ցանկություններ չի նշանակում պետք է բոլորը հերթականությամբ ի կատար ածենք, ինչ է մեր հոգին բավարարված զգա ու մենք մեզ երջանիկ, ինչքան էլ սիրենք :  :Smile:  Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր բարոյական նորմերը որոշում, լինի դա կեղծ , թե չկեղծ,  եթե տրվենք մեր մարմնի ցանկություններին, աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ կվայրենանան, ամբողջ օրը խարույկ կվառեն ու պադամ պադամ կպարեն :  :LOL:  






> Մինչև վերջ խմելով հաճույքի գավաթը՝ հատակում կեղտոտ ավազի նստվածքի ես հանդիպում։


Եթե սիրով խմես հաճույքի գավաթը, հատակին չես հասնի, երբեք :  :Smile:  բնականաբար ավազ էլ չես տենա:  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.07.2009), Chilly (27.07.2009), Chuk (27.07.2009), Dayana (27.07.2009), Երվանդ (27.07.2009), Սելավի (27.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (27.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե սիրով խմես հաճույքի գավաթը, հատակին չես հասնի, երբեք :  բնականաբար ավազ էլ չես տենա:


Ոզնի ջան.սիրով խմելը բոլորովին այլ բան է.դրա հետ համաձայն եմ։Բայց իմ խոսքը վերաբերվում էր կրքով խմելուն։ մեջբերման մեջ  խորհուրդ էր տրվում  ազապվել բարոյական նորմերից.վախերից և ում ցանկանում ես նրան էլ տրվել։սա նշանակում է դառնալ մարմնի գերին.ով ում ցանկանա.կարելի է մոտակա թփի տակ ուզածդ բանը անել.չէ որ խորհուրդէր տրվում նաև ազատվել ամոթի զգացումից.իսկ անամոթին ամեն բան կարելի է՝ այնպես չէ։
մարդը պետք է կարողանա իր կրքի բնազդով տապբերվել շնից։ 
իրական մաքուր սերը. մարմնավոր ցանկությոոնից չի բխում.այլ՝ հոգուց։

----------

Second Chance (27.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոչ մի նման բան: ՈՒզում ես ասել չխմենք, :


Չէ Ֆոտոն ջան։ՈՒզում եմ ասել՝ մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա և հասկացիր ինչ է ասվում. նոր արտահայտվիր։
իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում. որևէ մեկը ցանկանում է մխրճվել մարմնավոր հաճույքների և կրքի մեջ՝ նրան ՙբարի՚ ճանապարհ.ես ոչ մեկի ձեռքը չեմ կարող բռնել։

----------


## Լեռնցի

Պարզապես մարդու պսակվելու ժամանակը որ գալիս ա, պիտի պսակվի, ոչ թե զիզիբիզի բաներով զբաղվի, ուղղակի հիմա մի քիչ սոցիալականն է խանգարում, դրա համար էլ սենց հարցեր են առաջանում...
Թե չէ ընտանեկան հարաբերությունները բռնել կապել են սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ... անհամապատասխանություն, եսիմ ինչ... մի երկու հիմար եվրոպացի մի երկու հիմարություն են դուրս տվել... ...
Հա մեկ էլ... նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն "չի կարելի" ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հասարակական կարծիքն է այդպես... այլ որովհետև դրա մեջ խորհուրդ կա: Թե չէ մի երկու "ազատամիտ", կարծելով թե հերոսություն են անում, վանկարկում են "Թքած ունեմ" հայտնի հիմարությունը և իրենց հերոս կարծելով, ամեն հիմարություն անում...
Մասնավորապես ժողովուրդն այդ կենցաղին եկել է մի քանի հազար տարում, ու դա բանականության էվոլուցիա է...
Ես այսպես եմ կարծում... եթե լինի մտածելակերպը այնպես, ինչպես ասենք Եվրոպայում է, կյանքից հիասթափված, կյանքը չհակացած և անիմաստ մարդիկ կգերակշռեն հասարակության մեջ, իսկ եթե լինի մեր մտածելակերպը, ապա երջանիկ մարդիկ ավելի կգերակշռեն հասարակության մեջ:
Կարող եմ պաշտպանել տեսակետս:

----------

Աշխեն (27.07.2009), Կտրուկ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ոզնի ջան.սիրով խմելը բոլորովին այլ բան է.դրա հետ համաձայն եմ։Բայց իմ խոսքը վերաբերվում էր կրքով խմելուն։ մեջբերման մեջ  խորհուրդ էր տրվում  ազապվել բարոյական նորմերից.վախերից և ում ցանկանում ես նրան էլ տրվել։սա նշանակում է դառնալ մարմնի գերին.ով ում ցանկանա.կարելի է մոտակա թփի տակ ուզածդ բանը անել.չէ որ խորհուրդէր տրվում նաև ազատվել ամոթի զգացումից.իսկ անամոթին ամեն բան կարելի է՝ այնպես չէ։
> մարդը պետք է կարողանա իր կրքի բնազդով տապբերվել շնից։ 
> *իրական մաքուր սերը. մարմնավոր ցանկությոոնից չի բխում.այլ՝ հոգուց։*


Իրական մաքուր սերը իրոք որ հոգուց է բխում, բայց առանց կրքի սեր չի լիում, եթե մի պահ լինի էլ չի կարող գոյատևել, կիրքը տարբեր տեսակ կարողա ա լինել, միայն կիրքը երբ սեր չկա , քո ասած մի ձևի անասնական(շնային) բան ա պարունակում իր մեջ, մի քիչ կոպիտ եմ ասում բայց տենց ա, ինչև թեմայից չշեղվելու համար ուղղակի նշեմ որ  երկու տարբերեակների դեմ էլ(սեքսել թե չէ :Jpit: ) ոչինչ չունեմ, զույգերը թող իրանք որոշեն, էսօր ես բարի եմ :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էլ ինչ-որ ինձ զոռով պահում էի, որ էս թեմայում բան չգրեմ: Փաստորեն զսպում էի ցանկությունս: Ստացվում ա: 

Ուրեմն կապեր ունենալը ընդհանրապես լավ բան ա, համ աղջիկների համար համ էլ տղաների - հատկապես եթե այդ կապերը սեռական են: Իսկ դրանք նախաամուսնական են, թե հետամուսնական, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի: Կարևորը որակով լինի:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Chilly (27.07.2009), Սլիմ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> Իսկ դրանք նախաամուսնական են, թե հետամուսնական, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի


Կարևորը որ ամուսնական բառը լինի...  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե չէ ընտանեկան հարաբերությունները բռնել կապել են սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տուրոյի հետ: Սեռական հարաբերություններն ընտանիքում անթույլատրելի են: Մաքուր ընտանիքը պիտի առանց սեքսի լինի:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Chilly (27.07.2009), Elmo (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009), Kuk (27.07.2009), Արտիստ (27.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.07.2009), Ձայնալար (27.07.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.07.2009), Սլիմ (27.07.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տուրոյի հետ: Սեռական հարաբերություններն ընտանիքում անթույլատրելի են: Մաքուր ընտանիքը պիտի առանց սեքսի լինի:


Տրիբուն ջան, դու լրիվ քո ոճի մեջ ես... 
Բաներ կան, որ մարդիկ հասկանում են  50-60 տարեկանում, եթե հասնում են էդ տարիքին, ...  էն որ սկսում են փոշմանել էլ էլի... ու դա տեղի է ունենում գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հետ:
էս կյանքը խաղի նման չէ, կան քայլեր, որ էլ չես կարող ետ բերել....
Ահա ժողովուրդի փիլիսոփայությունը` Խոսքը մեծին, ջուրը փոքրին: 
Մենք հսկա ժառանգություն ունեք կողմնորոշվելու համար ճիշտ ապրելու հարցում:  :Smile: 
Առաջ դեպի ԵՎՐՈՊԱ, իսկ Ձեզ Բարի ճանապարհ:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Բաներ կան, որ մարդիկ հասկանում են  50-60 տարեկանում, եթե հասնում են էդ տարիքին, ...  էն որ սկսում են փոշմանել էլ էլի... ու դա տեղի է ունենում գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հետ:
> էս կյանքը խաղի նման չէ, կան քայլեր, որ էլ չես կարող ետ բերել....
> Ահա ժողովուրդի փիլիսոփայությունը` Խոսքը մեծին, ջուրը փոքրին: 
> Մենք հսկա ժառանգություն ունեք կողմնորոշվելու համար ճիշտ ապրելու հարցում: 
> Առաջ դեպի ԵՎՐՈՊԱ, իսկ Ձեզ Բարի ճանապարհ:


Մեկի համար մի բանա լավ ու ճիշտ, մյուսի համար մեկ այլ բան, ինչ կապ ունի մեծ կամ փոքր լինելը? Էնքան ապուշ մեծեր կան ու կան շատ խելացի երիտասարդներ: Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր սիտուացիաներում տարբեր արդյունքների են հասնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, դու լրիվ քո ոճի մեջ ես... 
> Բաներ կան, որ մարդիկ հասկանում են  50-60 տարեկանում, եթե հասնում են էդ տարիքին, ...  էն որ սկսում են փոշմանել էլ էլի... ու դա տեղի է ունենում գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հետ:
> էս կյանքը խաղի նման չէ, կան քայլեր, որ էլ չես կարող ետ բերել....
> Ահա ժողովուրդի փիլիսոփայությունը` Խոսքը մեծին, ջուրը փոքրին: 
> Մենք հսկա ժառանգություն ունեք կողմնորոշվելու համար ճիշտ ապրելու հարցում: 
> Առաջ դեպի ԵՎՐՈՊԱ, իսկ Ձեզ Բարի ճանապարհ:


Տուրո ջան, չեմ հասկանում թե հաց ու ջուրը, մեծից կամ փոքրից, դարավոր ժառանգությունը, ու այլ լուրջ արժեքները էս պահին, էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, ինչ կապ ունեն նախա-ընթացիկա-հետ-ամուսնական սեռական կապերի հետ: 

Ասենք, կարամ ես  համ իմ ազգին շատ սիրեմ, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ, եթե ազգիս սիրելուց ազատ ժամանակ եմ ունենում, գեղեցիկ կանաց սիրեմ ?? Էական չի երբ - նախամուսնական, թե հետամուսնական ժամանակաշրջանում:  

Ու ապեր, եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ պիտի 60 տարեկանում փոշմանենք ինչ-որ բանի համար, ապա հավատա ապեր - մարդիկ ավելի շատ փոշմանում են չարածների համար, քան արածների համար: Արածներիդ արդյունքն ու հետևանքները նաղդ կամ մի քիչ հետո իմանում ես: Իսկ չարածներից համար գաղափար չունես, լավ կլիներ, թե վատ:

Այնպես որ հագելիներս, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շատ պարզ հարցը իզուր տեղը չծանրացնել: Ոնց հարմար եք գտնում նենց էլ արեք: Էս կյանքում լիքը վատ բաներ կան, որոնք չի կարելի անել: Բայց սեռական կապերը հաստատ դրանց մեջ չեն մտնում:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009), Kuk (27.07.2009), Norton (27.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ցավալին այն է, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք կարծում են թե սեռական ազատությունը դա զուտ եվրոպական բարիք է, որից օգտվել չի կարելի: Փաստորեն, մնացած մարդկությունը լրիվ տուֆտա վիճակում ա, համ հացի փող չկա, համ էլ չեն թողնում հանգիստ հաճույք ստանան:  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ցավալին այն է, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք կարծում են թե սեռական ազատությունը դա զուտ եվրոպական բարիք է, որից օգտվել չի կարելի: Փաստորեն, մնացած մարդկությունը լրիվ տուֆտա վիճակում ա, համ հացի փող չկա, համ էլ չեն թողնում հանգիստ հաճույք ստանան:


Իսկ այն որ Եվրոպայում և Ամերիկայում 100ավոր անչափահասների հղիություն են ընդհատում այդ բարիքի արդյունքը չէ՞:

----------


## E-la Via

> Մինչև վերջ խմելով հաճույքի գավաթը՝ հատակում կեղտոտ ավազի նստվածքի ես հանդիպում։


Եթե Դուք ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիք, ապա կտեսնեիք, որ ես նկատի չունեմ հաճույք առանց սիրո:  Ես ասում եմ, երբ սիրում են ու մարդկանց մեջ  կիրք է առաջանում, ապա բոլորովին էլ հարկավոր չէ սպասել, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները տեղի ունենան ամուսնանալուց կամ հարաբերությունները օրինականացնելուց հետո:  Իսկ հաճույքը կյանքի նպատակ դարձնելը նկատի չունեի: Սիրուց ստացած հաճույքը ուղակի երջանկանալու ու երջանկացնելու միջոցներից է:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ այն որ Եվրոպայում և Ամերիկայում 100ավոր անչափահասների հղիություն են ընդհատում այդ բարիքի արդյունքը չէ՞:


Երևի անչափահասներին պահպանակ չեն վաճառում:

----------

Փիսիկ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո ջան, չեմ հասկանում թե հաց ու ջուրը, մեծից կամ փոքրից, դարավոր ժառանգությունը, ու այլ լուրջ արժեքները էս պահին, էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, ինչ կապ ունեն նախա-ընթացիկա-հետ-ամուսնական սեռական կապերի հետ:


Դա բնական է... 





> Ասենք, կարամ ես  համ իմ ազգին շատ սիրեմ, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ, եթե ազգիս սիրելուց ազատ ժամանակ եմ ունենում, գեղեցիկ կանաց սիրեմ ?? Էական չի երբ - նախամուսնական, թե հետամուսնական ժամանակաշրջանում:  
> Ու ապեր, եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ պիտի 60 տարեկանում փոշմանենք ինչ-որ բանի համար, ապա հավատա ապեր - մարդիկ ավելի շատ փոշմանում են չարածների համար, քան արածների համար: Արածներիդ արդյունքն ու հետևանքները նաղդ կամ մի քիչ հետո իմանում ես: Իսկ չարածներից համար գաղափար չունես, լավ կլիներ, թե վատ:


Այո, ճիշտ ես... 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ իմ ասածները ծավալվում են հետևյալ մտքի շուրջ... եթե տվյալ ժողովուրդը ապրի այնպես, ինչպես կառաջարկում եք դուք, ապա ժողովուրդի մեջ երջանիկ մարդիկ ավելի քիչ կլինեն... էս կյանքից տենց էլ բան չհասկացող...
Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում, երջանիկ մարդկանց թիվը հասարակարգում կգերակշռի...



> Այնպես որ հագելիներս, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շատ պարզ հարցը իզուր տեղը չծանրացնել: Ոնց հարմար եք գտնում նենց էլ արեք: Էս կյանքում լիքը վատ բաներ կան, որոնք չի կարելի անել: Բայց սեռական կապերը հաստատ դրանց մեջ չեն մտնում:


Ամեն հարց էլ պարզ է... ամեն բան էլ կարելի է... Յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է իր համար սահմանում կարելիներն ու չի կարելիները... պարզապես դրանում նրան կարող են օգնել մարդկության փորձն ու խորհուրդները...

----------


## E-la Via

> Սիրուն ես գրել , բայց  մարմնի հետ մեկտեղ տրված է նաև  բանականություն , եթե ունենք մարմին ու ցանկություններ չի նշանակում պետք է բոլորը հերթականությամբ ի կատար ածենք, ինչ է մեր հոգին բավարարված զգա ու մենք մեզ երջանիկ, ինչքան էլ սիրենք :  Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր բարոյական նորմերը որոշում, լինի դա կեղծ , թե չկեղծ,  եթե տրվենք մեր մարմնի ցանկություններին, աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ կվայրենանան, ամբողջ օրը խարույկ կվառեն ու պադամ պադամ կպարեն :  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե սիրով խմես հաճույքի գավաթը, հատակին չես հասնի, երբեք :  բնականաբար ավազ էլ չես տենա:


Գիտես ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է սիրես: Ես դեմ առանց սիրո սեռական հարաբերություններին: Դա կլինի քո էության առջև կատարած սրբապղծություն, ու ճիշտ ես՝ այդ ժամանակ չենք տարբերվի կենդանիներից

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես ասում եմ, երբ սիրում են ու մարդկանց մեջ  կիրք է առաջանում, ապա բոլորովին էլ հարկավոր չէ սպասել, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները տեղի ունենան ամուսնանալուց կամ հարաբերությունները օրինականացնելուց հետո:


way  իսկ եթե տվյալ մարդը(աղջիկը) բավական թույլ սիրտ է ու շուտ շուտ սիրահարվում է ցավալի չի լինի նրա վիճակը  և ինչով կտարբերվի շարքային ......ից։
Ասեմ մի գաղտնիք՝որը կարծում եմ օգտակար կլինի նամանավանդ աղջիկներին։Մեծամասամբ.  երբ տղան մինչև ամուսնանալը հասնում  է ՙԻր  ուզածին՚   նրա մոտ առաջանում է որոշակի հիասթափություն։ :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասեմ մի գաղտնիք՝որը կարծում եմ օգտակար կլինի նամանավանդ աղջիկներին։Մեծամասամբ.  երբ տղան մինչև ամուսնանալը հասնում  է ՙԻր  ուզածին՚   նրա մոտ առաջանում է որոշակի հիասթափություն։


Սեփական փորձից եք ասում էդ գաղտնիքը?
Էդ ձեր մեծամասնությունն էլ եթե տենց տապակվում ա ամուսնական առաջին գիշերը կուսաթաղանթ պատռելու դարդով, թող մինչև այդ վրաերթի փորձեր չանի իր սիրած աղջկա ուղղությամբ:
Որ հետո էլ չասի` բա տեսար ինչ եղավ? Հիմա դու սովորական պ**նիկից ինչով ես տարբերվում?

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), E-la Via (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009), Kuk (27.07.2009), Quyr Qery (14.04.2011), Ribelle (27.07.2009), Երկնային (27.07.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ այն որ Եվրոպայում և Ամերիկայում 100ավոր անչափահասների հղիություն են ընդհատում այդ բարիքի արդյունքը չէ՞:


Իսկ այն որ Հայասատնում գինեկոլոգների մոտ հերթ է ամուսնանալուց առաջ կուսությունը վերականգնելու համար, որ նախաամուսնական սեռական կապերը թաքցնեն ??  Ավելի խայտառակ բան չեմ պատկերացնում: 

Կամ երևի տեղյակ չէք Երևանում աբոռտների քանակից: Իսկ մեր մոտ այդ պրոբլեմի բաց հասարակական քննարկում չկա: Ամոթ ա: Նամուսով ազգ ենք: Չի կարելի ա բացեիբաց ասել, որ մենք էլ ենք աբոռտ անում: Ու դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը գիտի թե միայն Եվրոպայում են անչափահասները աբոռտ անում: Եվրոպայում գոնե ապահովիչից օգտվել են սովորեցնում:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), E-la Via (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009), Kuk (27.07.2009), Manya (27.07.2009), Երկնային (27.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.07.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե տվյալ ժողովուրդը ապրի այնպես, ինչպես կառաջարկում եք դուք, ապա ժողովուրդի մեջ երջանիկ մարդիկ ավելի քիչ կլինեն... էս կյանքից տենց էլ բան չհասկացող...


Ապեր չգիտեմ էտ դուքի մեջ ով ա մտնում, ու ինչ են առաջարկել: Ես որ բան չեմ առաջարկել: Ուշադիր կարդա մի քիչ, ու բաներ մի հորինի առաջարկների մասին: 

Փաստորեն քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ միջին եվրոպացին միջին հայից կամ միջին պարսիկից ու արաբից պակաս երջանիկ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեփական փորձից եք ասում էդ գաղտնիքը?
> Էդ ձեր մեծամասնությունն էլ եթե տենց տապակվում ա ամուսնական առաջին գիշերը կուսաթաղանթ պատռելու դարդով, թող մինչև այդ վրաերթի փորձեր չանի իր սիրած աղջկա ուղղությամբ:
> Որ հետո էլ չասի` բա տեսար ինչ եղավ? Հիմա դու սովորական պոռնիկից ինչով ես տարբերվում?


Լրիվ համաաձայն եմ Լիլ ջան, ցավդ էլ տանեմ: 

Կամ թող սաղ կանգնեն ասեն, սաղս կույս ենք` աղջկ-տղա, կամ էլ սուս ու փուս կայֆավատ ենք լինում ու չենք բողոքում: 

Թե չէ, հավեսով, տղեքով, դուխով, սեռական փորձով, գլխներիցս մեծ ու փոք զոռ ենք տալիս - մենք սեռական կյանքի հարուս փորձ ունենք, բայց աղջիկները սաղ կույս են: Բա ինչ էինք սիրում էտ հարուստ փորձը ձեռք բերելու ժամանակ, հավ ?

----------

Kuk (27.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտես ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է սիրես: Ես դեմ առանց սիրո սեռական հարաբերություններին: Դա կլինի քո էության առջև կատարած սրբապղծություն, ու ճիշտ ես՝ այդ ժամանակ չենք տարբերվի կենդանիներից


Սիրելը իսկականից լավ բան ա: Սեռական հարաբերությունն էլ սիրո առկայության դեպքում իրոք հրաշք երևույթ ա: Բայց դե սրբապղծության մասով, մի քիչ չափազանցնում եք, հարգելիս:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր չգիտեմ էտ դուքի մեջ ով ա մտնում, ու ինչ են առաջարկել: Ես որ բան չեմ առաջարկել: Ուշադիր կարդա մի քիչ, ու բաներ մի հորինի առաջարկների մասին: 
> 
> Փաստորեն քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ միջին եվրոպացին միջին հայից կամ միջին պարսիկից ու արաբից պակաս երջանիկ է:


Դուքի մեջ նրանք են մտնում, ովքեր կողմ են նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին...

Դուրս է գալիս, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ միջին հայն ավելի երջանիկ է, քան միջին եվրոպացին:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Սեփական փորձից եք ասում էդ գաղտնիքը?


Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի նման պրիմիտիվ հարցադրմանը.բայց ասեմ որ *ՈՉ։* 
Պետք  չէ ձեռքդ կրակի մեջ մտցնես .որ տեսնես այն այրում է
 Իսկ իմ ասածը՝ հիասթափության առումով. կարող են հաստատել շատ տղաներ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի նման պրիմիտիվ հարցադրմանը.բայց ասեմ որ *ՈՉ։* 
> Պետք  չէ ձեռքդ կրակի մեջ մտցնես .որ տեսնես այն այրում է
>  Իսկ իմ ասածը՝ հիասթափության առումով. կարող են հաստատել շատ տղաներ։


Փաստորեն դեղատոմսը հետևայալն է. Չհիասթափվելու համար սեքսով մի զբաղվեք: Ու ընդհանրապես կուսություն լավ պյանի, շառից փորձանքից հեռու:  

Բայց ձեռքը կրակի մեջ մտցնելու պահը դուրս եկավ; Ես մինչև հիմա մտցնելու պահը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև էի պատկերացնում:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուրս է գալիս, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ միջին հայն ավելի երջանիկ է, քան միջին եվրոպացին:


Սուտ ա: Բա ինչի են սաղ հայերը ուզում եվրոպա գնան, ու մի հատ եվրոպացի չկա, որ ուզենա գա Հայաստանում ապրի ?? Կամ էլ հայերը սաղ մազոխիստ են, ուզում են պակաս երջանիկ ապրել:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

> way  իսկ եթե տվյալ մարդը(աղջիկը) բավական թույլ սիրտ է ու շուտ շուտ սիրահարվում է ցավալի չի լինի նրա վիճակը  և ինչով կտարբերվի շարքային ......ից։
> Ասեմ մի գաղտնիք՝որը կարծում եմ օգտակար կլինի նամանավանդ աղջիկներին։Մեծամասամբ.  երբ տղան մինչև ամուսնանալը հասնում  է ՙԻր  ուզածին՚   նրա մոտ առաջանում է որոշակի հիասթափություն։


Կտրուկ, իրոք  ցավալի կլինի նրա վիճակը, քանի որ նա միայն սիրահարվում է, այլ ոչ սիրում: Դա մակերեսային զգացողություն է և նրա համար շատ դժվար կլինի: Այդպիսի մարդիկ կամ թույլ կամքի տեր մարդիկ են, կամ փնտրտուքների մեջ են, բայց միանգամից պիտակավորել նրանց, չեմ կարող: Քո ասած "շարքայինները" մարմնավաճառներն են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է տղայի  հիասթափության,ապա դա, իմ կարծիքով, կատարվում է մի քանի պատճառով.
1. կամ տղային դուր չի եկել հարաբերությունը: Դա նրա սպասվածը չէր,   
2. նա հարաբերությունից հետո մտածում է, որ եթե այս աղջիկը ինձ մինչ ամուսնությունը տրվոց, ուրեմն անբարոյական պահվածք է թույլ տվել, թեկուզ ես պնդեցի, ու ինձ է տրվել,
3.նա ուղակի չի սիրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուքի մեջ նրանք են մտնում, ովքեր կողմ են նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին...


Մոռացա: Ես չգիտեմ էտ ժամանակային սահմանափակումներն ով ա իրա խելքով դրալ: Բայց անձամբ ես կողմ եմ որակյալ ու ջիգյարով սեռական հարաբերություններին:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Սուտ ա: Բա ինչի են սաղ հայերը ուզում եվրոպա գնան, ու մի հատ եվրոպացի չկա, որ ուզենա գա Հայաստանում ապրի ??


Քեզ հույս տուր...
Նեղ սոցիալապես մարդիկ ավելի լավ են ապրում... 
Բա ինչի են հաճախ այն դեպերը, երբ հայն իր երեխաներին ուղարկում է Հայաստան, հայեցի դաստիրակվելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3.նա ուղակի չի սիրում:


Քվերակում եմ այս տարբերակի օգտին: Չի սիրււմ: Որ սիրեր, անհամբեր կսպասեր, թե երբ պիտի հաջորդ անգամ սեքսով զբաղվի հետը:

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի նման պրիմիտիվ հարցադրմանը.բայց ասեմ որ *ՈՉ։* 
> Պետք  չէ ձեռքդ կրակի մեջ մտցնես .որ տեսնես այն այրում է
>  Իսկ իմ ասածը՝ հիասթափության առումով. կարող են հաստատել շատ տղաներ։


Իսկ եթե տղան աղջկան շատ սիրում է, աղջիկն էլ իրեն, պատրաստվում են ամուսնանալ ասենք երկու տարուց, ու սեքս են անում, էդ դեպքում էդ տղան էդ աղջկա ինչից է հիասթափվում, կասե՞ք։ Իհարկե, հնարավոր է, ֆիզիկական անհամատեղելիություն, ինչը շատ ավելի լավ է պարզել նախքան ամուսնանալը։
Բնական է, եթե տղան փողոցում աղջկան հավանի, հետևից գնա, խոսացնի, հետո էլ ասի արի գնանք հենց էսօր սեքս անենք, աղջիկը համաձայնի, տղան կարող է հիասթափվել, բայց էստեղ կարծում եմ ոչ թե էդ տարբերակն է քննարկվում, այլ հասուն մարդկանց հասուն սերը, որը նաև սեքս է ենթադրում։

----------


## Estrella

> Քեզ հույս տուր...
> Նեղ սոցիալապես մարդիկ ավելի լավ են ապրում... 
> Բա ինչի են հաճախ այն դեպերը, երբ հայն իր երեխաներին ուղարկում է Հայաստան, հայեցի դաստիրակվելու համար:


Էդպիսի սեպքեր էլ կան?? :Think:  չեմ հանդիպել.. :Shok: ,

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ինչի են հաճախ այն դեպերը, երբ *հայն* իր երեխաներին ուղարկում է Հայաստան, հայեցի դաստիրակվելու համար:


Տուրո, մի քանի դեպքից կանոն մի սարքի, մեկ: Երկրորդ, ասում ես հայը, չես ասում ֆրանսիացին կամ շվեդը, կամ պորտուգալացին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի նման պրիմիտիվ հարցադրմանը.բայց ասեմ որ *ՈՉ։* 
> Պետք  չէ ձեռքդ կրակի մեջ մտցնես .որ տեսնես այն այրում է
>  Իսկ իմ ասածը՝ հիասթափության առումով. կարող են հաստատել շատ տղաներ։


Հարցադրումը պրիմիտիվ չէր: Ես ուղղակի մոռացել էի մեր հին հայկական խասիաթը` ազգի անունից խոսալու:

Ինձ շատ տղաների հաստատածը չի հետաքրքրում: Ես Ձեզ արդեն ասացի կարծիքս այդ գաղտնիքի հետ կապված:
Աղջկան, հատկապես քեզ սիրող աղջկան սեռական հարաբերության մղել ու մեկ էլ դրանից ելնելով հիասթափվել այդ աղջկանից ու շարքայյին բ** հանել, դա միայն մի անուն ունի, որ ես չեմ նշի, բայց երևի հասկացաք: 

Հա, ու մի կիսաթեմատիկ անեկդոտ:

Մի հայ տղա նավաբեկության ժամանակ Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսի հետ ընկնում ա անմարդաբնակ կղզի ու մի ամիս մարդ չի գալիս հետևներից: 
Իրանք էլ սենց հավեսին կայֆավատ, սեքս, կեքս տենց էլի:
Էս Ջենիկը բայց զգում ա որ էս տղեն մի տեսակ դժգոհ ա:
Ասում ա` ինչի էլի, լավ չի մեզ իրար հետ?
Էս հայն ասում ա `ես լավ կլինեմ, մենակ մի հատ էս սև մայկես հագի, էս թզբեխս վերցրու  գնա էն ծառի տակ պպզի էլի:
Էս Լոպեսը սուսուփուս անում ա:
Էս տղեն գնում ա մոտը, սենց ա անում`
- Ի, արյա Գագո?? Վայ ախխպերսսսս....բա իմացար ինչ էղավ??? Էս մի ամիս ա Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսին հո չեմ դոմփուու~~~մ..

----------

E-la Via (27.07.2009), Freeman (30.07.2010), Kuk (27.07.2009), Մարկիզ (27.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.01.2010), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

> way  
> Ասեմ մի գաղտնիք՝որը կարծում եմ օգտակար կլինի նամանավանդ աղջիկներին։Մեծամասամբ.  երբ տղան մինչև ամուսնանալը հասնում  է ՙԻր  ուզածին՚   նրա մոտ առաջանում է որոշակի հիասթափություն։


Դա գաղտնիք չի ըստ իս , արդեն վաղուց բացահայտված, կներեք, տականքություն է, կարծում եմ հիասթափված տղան նույնիսկ հաճույք էլ չի ստանում , քանի որ ողջ ընթացքում մտածում ա << Թու... իմ սիրելին փչացած է.....>>, ՀԻմարություն :Tongue:

----------


## E-la Via

Ես չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն, եթե մեզ հայ են ասում, ուրեմն մենք չպետք է ազատ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենանք, եթե մենք հայ ենք պետք է նամուսով լինենք, որրիշ ազգեր կարող են չլինել, բայց մենք պետք է: Մենք մեր բարոյական նորմերով ավելի ենք երջանիկ, քան եվրոպացին ու ամերիկացին: Իսկ եթե այդքան երջանիկ ենք, ապա ինչի՞ չենք տեսնում երջանիկ դեմքեր:

----------

Kita (27.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն, եթե մեզ հայ են ասում, ուրեմն մենք չպետք է ազատ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենանք, եթե մենք հայ ենք պետք է նամուսով լինենք, որրիշ ազգեր կարող են չլինել, բայց մենք պետք է: Մենք մեր բարոյական նորմերով ավելի ենք երջանիկ, քան եվրոպացին ու ամերիկացին: Իսկ եթե այդքան երջանիկ ենք, ապա ինչի՞ չենք տեսնում երջանիկ դեմքեր:


Թաքցնում ենք երջանկություններս, way ջան:
Մարդ չիմանա:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Թաքցնում ենք երջանկություններս, way ջան:
> Մարդ չիմանա:


Կարևորը բանաձևը չիմանան, դա մեր ազգային, լիցենզիոննի բանաձևն է երջանկության; Բայց շատ մոտիկ ազգերին կարելի ա ասել, ասենք ֆրանսիացիներին, իրենք մեր բարեկամներն են, մինչև ամուսնանալը, ասենք մինչև 35 տարեկան, սեքս չանեք ու երջանկությունը կթակի ձեր ազգի դարպասները։

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ անլուրջ գրառում չհամարել, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում։

----------

E-la Via (27.07.2009), Estrella (27.07.2009), Kita (27.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քեզ հույս տուր...
> Նեղ սոցիալապես մարդիկ ավելի լավ են ապրում... 
> Բա ինչի են հաճախ այն դեպերը, երբ հայն իր երեխաներին ուղարկում է Հայաստան, հայեցի դաստիրակվելու համար:





> Դուրս է գալիս, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ մ*իջին հայն ավելի երջանիկ է, քան միջին եվրոպացին*:


Տուրոջան… :Shok:  լու՞րջ ես ասում: Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված այն համոզմունքդ, որ ամսական 5000 եվրո վաստակող ավստրիացին ավելի դժբախտ է, քան 200 եվրո ամսական վաստակող, շեֆի կողմից անընդհատ տեռորի ենթարկվող զտարյուն հայը :Jpit: : Չլինի՞ պատճառը նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների առավել տարածվածությունն է Եվրոպայում: :Think:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Kuk (27.07.2009), Մեղապարտ (27.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եվ վերջապես, տեսնես (իհարկե, ամոթով եմ հարցնում) չամուսնացած, բայց չափահաս ֆորումցի տղաներից քանիսին կյանքում ընդհանրապես սեռական հարաբերություն չեն ունեցել: :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Հայկօ (27.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն, եթե մեզ հայ են ասում, ուրեմն մենք չպետք է ազատ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենանք, եթե մենք հայ ենք պետք է նամուսով լինենք, որրիշ ազգեր կարող են չլինել, բայց մենք պետք է:


Սովետից մնացած բնավորության գիծ ա էլի: Սովետում էլ սեքս չկար:
Երեխաներին պարտիան էր ծնում, կոմիսարներն էլ դաստիարակում էին:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

եկեք մի պահ մի կողմ դնենք բարոյական նորմերը և երջանի կամ դժբախտ  լինելու հանգամանքը։Բոլորին էլ պարզ է որ գիտատեխնոլոգիական առաջընդացը տանում է դեպի բարոյականության անկման։ Սակայն եթե եվրոպացին դրան հասել է սինխրոն ճանապարհով՝և դա այդ ձևաչափում օրիաչափ է. ապա մեզ մոտ դա չկա՛։
սենց ասեմ. ցանկացած լավ բան իր հետ բերում է նաև վատը.(տվյալ դեպքում անբռնազբոսիկ սեքսը)բայց՝ քանի որ մեզ մոտ լավը բացակայում է .եկեք գոնե վատից օգտվենք հա՞։ :Shok:

----------


## E-la Via

Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացը տանում է բարոյական անկման: Եվ  ընդհանրապես դրանք իրար հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Որքան որ ինձ է հայտնի, թեմայի այցելուներից և ոչ մեկը լուրջ մտադրություն չունի ամուսնանալ «Դար» ակումբ ինտերնետային ֆորումի հետ, սակայն այդ նույն թեմայի այցելուների մի զգալը մասը չի խորշում այս թեմայի հետ բառիս բուն իմաստով զբաղվել սեռական հարաբերություններով: Հարգելիներս, դա անթույլատրելի է: «Դար» ակումբը «դուրս ընկած» աղջիկ չէ, որ ով պատահի նրա թեմաների հետ սեքս անի: Սա անգամ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ չեն, այլ կամայական, պահի թելադրանքով, հաճույքի համար կատարվող սեռական հարաբերություններ: Պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել անլուրջ, անբովանդակ, «կայֆավատային» գրառումները, չբռնաբարել անմեղ ֆորումի միամիտ թեմային, կատարել միայն լուրջ, հիմնավորված, բովանդակային գրառումներ:*

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Cassiopeia (28.07.2009), Freeman (30.07.2010), Kita (27.07.2009), Ribelle (27.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.01.2010), Ուլուանա (27.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կան հարցեր որոնք  մեր(հայ) հասարակությունը մշտապես քննարկում է  որպես ամենա տգետ հասարակություն:
Մենք գործ ունենք ֆիզիոլոգիայի հետ օրգանիզմը կարիք ունի ազատվելու հորմոնների ավելորդ քանակությունից որը արդադրում է չհարցնելով մեր կարծիքը և շրջանցելով մեր ազգային պատկանելիությունը:
Ցանկացած քննարկում չէ որ հարկավոր է սկսկսել մենք «հայ ենք » նախաբանով:
Սեռահասուն երիտասարդը մեր իրականության մեջ իր սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու սահմանափակ բարոյական հնարավորություն ունի:
Նշեմ մի քանիսը կարծում եմ իմ այս մոտեցումը դժգոհություն չի առաջացնի:
Առաջն տեղում օնանիզմն է երկրորդ տեղում մարմնավաճառների ծառայությունից օգտվելը :
Ծնողները նախնտրում են հարցը լուծել հիմնովին ,քսան տարեկան ամուսնությունների միջոցով:
Հիմա ինչ պետք է անի այն անձը որը չի ցանկանում օգտվել թվարկված միջոցներից և ցանկանում է ապրել սեռական կյանքով իր նախնտրած անձի հետ:
Հայաստանի պայմաններում տուպիկ, ահա այստեղից սկսվում են տարբեր մանի պուլացիաները որոնց նկատմամաբ մեր հասարակությունը (բամբասանքների մասով) անտարբեր չէ:
Պապան ասեց ,մաման թաքցրեց ախպերությունը իմացավ և այլն և այլն:
Ցանկացած երիտասարդ պետք է հասկանա որ սեռական հարաբերությունները իր  կյանքի մասն է կազմում և ինքը պատասխանատու է իր պարտնյորի համար:
Այլ ոչ թե հայավարի :

----------

Ariadna (27.07.2009), Chuk (27.07.2009), Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Kita (28.07.2009), Lion (27.07.2009), Yevuk (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Ժող ի՞նչ կա էսքան խոսալու, չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞վ համաձայն չի, որ սեռական հարաբերությունը բոլորի համար պարտադիր է: Եթե կա նենց մարդ, որ որոշել ա երբեք սեռական հարաբերություն չունենա, առնվազն իմպոտենտ ա, լինի տղա, թե աղջիկ: Հետո. ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե դա երբ ա լինելու: Եթե Լիլի պատմած անեկդոտի նման ամեն մի ինքնահաստատման խնդիր ունեցող տականքի պատճառով լիքը նորմալ աղջիկներ պուտանկի անուն հանեն, իհարկե, կասենք, որ սեքսը անբարոյականություն ա: Աղջկա կողմից անբարոյականություն ա սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալն ամեն պատահածի հետ, առանց սիրելու, առանց համոզված լինելու, որ իրեն սիրում է տվյալ անձը, բայց իհարկե չի կարելի միշտ մեղադրել աղջկան: Եթե մի հատ ոչխար ամիսներով խաբում ա մի աղջկա իբր սիրում ա, ինչ ա թե էդ աղջկա հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա, հետո էլ քուչի տղեքին պատմի, որ էդ աղջիկը էլ կույս չի, կարա՞ք, մի բան արեք, ուրեմն սրանից պետքա եզրակացնել, որ էդ աղջիկը անբարոյական ա, որ սեքսը անբարոյականների համար ա՞:

Մեկ էլ մի բան. չեմ հասկանում սեքսից հիասթափվելը որն ա: Եթե մարդ առողջական խնդիրներ չունի ու սեքսից հիասթափվում ա, անկեղծ ասած, կարծում եմ, որ ինքը համապատասխան մասնագետի կարիք ունի՝ լինի դա մաշկավեներոլոգ, թե հոգեբան:
Ու մեկ ուրիշ դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում սեքսից հիասթփվելը, որ ասվում ա՝ համապատասխան են, թե ոչ, պետքա ամուսնանալուց առաջ մի հատ փորձեն տեսնեն համապատասխանում են միմյանց, թե ոչ: Սա չեմ հասկանում: Եթե չեն ուզում մինչև ամուսնությունը հարաբերություն ունենալ, բայց ինչ ա թե կարողա չհամապատասխանեն, դրա համար մի հատ փորձի համար պետքա ունենան, այ էս արդեն անկապ սեքսի առիթ ման գալու եմ նմանացնում: Եթե մարդիկ իրար սիրում են, ինչի՞ պետքա իրար չհամապատասխանեն անկողնում: Մեկը միքիչ անփորձ ա, խնդիր չկա, սեքսի փորձը ո՞րս ա, ո՞վ ա փորձառու ծնվում կամ փորձառու լինելը ի՞նչ ա, ես չգիտեմ, լուրջ եմ ասում: Պոռնո ֆիլմերում են նկարվելու, ինչ ա, որ փորձառու լինեն: Մեկ, երկու, ամեն ինչ նորմալ կլինի:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Second Chance (27.07.2009), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Հենո (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացը տանում է բարոյական անկման: Եվ  ընդհանրապես դրանք իրար հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն:


Լավ չասենք գիտատեխնիկական.այլ՝ տնտեսական։գուցէ երկար ժամանակ պահանջվի որ ասեմ թէ ինչու։բայց փաստ է որ զարգացած պետություններում ընտանիքի ամրությունը շատ  խարխուլ վիճակում է։
և ոչ միայն պետությունների մակարդակով. այլ մեր առօրյաում՝ չափից շատ ՙզարգացած՚ ընտանիքների մոտ  առկա է  որոշակի բարոյական նորմերի խախտում։
չնայած կան նաև բացառություններ։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ու մեկ ուրիշ դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում սեքսից հիասթփվելը,


 Կուկ ջան ոչ թէ սեքսից են հիասթափվում .այլ անձից


> որ ասվում ա՝ համապատասխան են, թե ոչ, պետքա ամուսնանալուց առաջ մի հատ փորձեն տեսնեն համապատասխանում են միմյանց, թե ոչ: Սա չեմ հասկանում:


էս մեկը ես էլ չեմ հասկանում։ :Smile:

----------


## Ribelle

Կտրուկ եթե քո սիրած աղջիկը ցանկանա քեզ հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ ուրեմն փչացած ա՞ որ քեզ սիրում ա ՞ :Shok: 
ինչից ես հիասթափվելու՞  :Shok:  ինչն ես փորձում՞ :Shok:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ եթե քո սիրած աղջիկը ցանկանա քեզ հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ ուրեմն փչացած ա՞ որ քեզ սիրում ա ՞
> ինչից ես հիասթափվելու՞  ինչն ես փորձում՞


Ribelle թող սա լինի առաջին ու վերջին անձնական հղումը.որովհետև այդպիսի հղումներից զերծ մնալով ահակին օրինակներ չեմ ներկայացրել։Օրինակ որևէ մեկին կարելի է հարցնել ՝ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեիք այն փաստին որ օրերից մի օր  որևէ  հավաքույթի ժամանակ մեկը ձեզ  կտեղեկացնի  որ ձեր կինը անկողնում շատ լավն է.կամ նմանօրինակ բաններ։
ամեն դեպքում պատասխանեմ հարցիդ։ 
եթե իմ սիրած աղջիկը սկսեր  իր նախաձեռնությամբ  ՙհարձակումներ գործել՚  հաստատ կասկածի տակ կառներ  հետագա  գործնթացները։նախաձեռնողը ես պետք է լինեի.սակայն  փառք Աստծո ՝իմ բանականությունը մինչև հիմա կրքի գերի չի դարձել։
*(անձնական թեման փակեցինք)*

----------


## Տատ

Էխ, էխ,,, աղջիկս սիրահարվել է, շատ լուրջ ու գեղեցիկ ու փոխադարձ, ամուսնության մասին խոսք անգամ չկա (դեռ ահավոր շուտ է, երկուսն էլ լիքը բան պիտի անեն կյանքում) ու վայ թե սա կմնա միայն առաջին սեր: Բայց հաստատ կլինի մտերմացում (եթե արդեն չի եղել :Think: ) ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ նա կանի դա իր սիրած մարդու հետ: Իսկ հետո՝ թքած, Եվրոպա ենք, վրան խոսացող չի լինի: Հո մինչև 25 տարեկան չի սպասելու՝ ամուսնանա, նոր իմանա, ինչ է սեքսը, կաշմար... :Shok:  Ինչպես ասենք, ես :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2009), E-la Via (28.07.2009), Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Kita (28.07.2009), Ribelle (28.07.2009), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Գալաթեա (28.07.2009), Սլիմ (28.07.2009), Վարպետ (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կներեք, իսկ հայկական ադաթներով համբուրվել (սենց մի տեսակ, ոնց-որ ամերիկական կինոներում ա) թույլատրվու՞մ է նախաամուսնական շրջանում: :Think:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Իսկ երրորդ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ` երկրորդ ամուսնությունից հետո, կարելի են? :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2009), E-la Via (28.07.2009), Kita (28.07.2009), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Կներեք, իսկ հայկական ադաթներով համբուրվել (սենց մի տեսակ, ոնց-որ ամերիկական կինոներում ա) թույլատրվու՞մ է նախաամուսնական շրջանում:


Տղային՝ այո, աղջկան՝ ոչ: Դե գնացեք գտեք ձևը :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տղային՝ այո, աղջկան՝ ոչ: Դե գնացեք գտեք ձևը


Իհարկե, ներեցեք, որ այս հայերիս համար կարևորագույն թեմայից այսպես անտակտաբար շեղվում եմ, բայց ես եզրակացնում եմ, որ հայ տղաների*Ս* յուրաքանչյուր օր տեսնելիս, միմյանց պարտադիր համբուրելու պատճառը հենց այստեղ է թաքնված… :Think: 
 :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2009), E-la Via (28.07.2009), Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Kita (28.07.2009), Ribelle (28.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.01.2010), Վարպետ (28.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Դե գնացեք գտեք ձևը


Այսինքն՝ գտել էք ձևը :Hands Up:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Այսինքն՝ գտել էք ձևը


 ::}: Դրա համար էլ կապույտիկները ավելանում են... Այ մարդ, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի՞ եք էսքան խորացել... Ամեն մեկն իր ճիշտն ունի ու դրանով ա առաջ շարժվում: Իսկ հետոն հետո կերևա :Smile: :

----------


## malaletka

ընկերներիցս մեկը լավ խոսք ուներ....ասում էր..._"պինդ պահեք, հանկարծ ցեցը չուտի...մարդ ես..."_

----------


## Սլիմ

Էս թեման իմ համար ոնց որ անձնական լինի, ամեն մի գրախը յուրովի վերապրում եմ :Sad:   Ես ճիշտ եմ համարում որ մարդ իրա սիրած մարդու հետ անի էն ինչ ուզում են երկուսով ու դա կապ չունի ամուսնացած թե չամուսնացած ժամանակ: Ուղակի հետո կանգնում ես մի փաստի առաջ, որ քեզ չեն հասկանում, անգամ ծնողներդ ու մնում ես մենակ, միակ հարազատդ սիրածդ էակնա լինում, որ քեզ չի մեղադրում: Ու եթե դաստիարակվել ես բավականին ավանդական ընտանիքում, կյանքդ դժոխքի են վերածելու հենց ծնողներդ: :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ եթե տղան աղջկան շատ սիրում է, աղջիկն էլ իրեն, պատրաստվում են ամուսնանալ ասենք երկու տարուց, ու սեքս են անում, էդ դեպքում էդ տղան էդ աղջկա ինչից է հիասթափվում, կասե՞ք։ Իհարկե, հնարավոր է, ֆիզիկական անհամատեղելիություն, ինչը շատ ավելի լավ է պարզել նախքան ամուսնանալը։


Արիադնա ջան, եթե տղամարդը կնոջ նկատմամբ սեր-կամ համակրանք (սիմպատիա) ունենալու դեպքում, կնոջ համաձայնությամբ, զբաղվում է սեքսով, ու հետո հանկարծ ինչ-որ բանից հիասթափվում է, ուրեմն պիտի դիմի բժիշկի: Սկզբի համար վիրահատական միջամտության կարիք կարող ա չլինի: 



> Բնական է, եթե տղան փողոցում աղջկան հավանի, հետևից գնա, խոսացնի, հետո էլ ասի արի գնանք հենց էսօր սեքս անենք, աղջիկը համաձայնի, տղան կարող է հիասթափվել, ..


Էս դեպքում ինչից կամ ումից ա հիասթափվում ?? Աղջկանից: Ախր ինքը չի էլ ճանաչում էտ աղջկան նորմալ, որ հիասթափվի կամ չհիասթափվի: Սա պատահական սեռական կապ է: Եթե հաջողացրել են կարգին սեքսով զբաղվել, հալալ ա: Եթե մի բան նենց չի եղել, դե ոչինչ, պատահում ա: Երևի էս դեպքում պետք է մտածել այն մասին, որ պատահական սեռական կապեր ունենալը այնքան էլ հետաքրիր բան չի: Կարող է վնասել առողջությանը, էն էլ բացառիկ դեպքերում, երբ կողմերը լրիվ թերի են: Հիասթափությունը ինչ-որ ոչ մի կերպ էս երկու դեպքերում էլ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ուրեմն այսպես …
Ես իրականում դեմ չեմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, ես դեմ չեմ նույնիսկ երբ մարդիկ կենակցում են կենդանիների հետ… Յուրաքանչյուր ոք մեկ անգամ է գալիս կյանք և յուրաքանչյուրիս օրերն էլ հաշվել կարելի է… Յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է որոշում ինչ անել, ինչն է ավելի հարմար և այլն… ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ոչ մի բանում որևէ մեկին արգելել, եթե դա չի խանգարում մեկ այլ մարդու գործունեությանը:
… մարդկությունն արդեն բավականին փորձ կուտակել է և բազմիցս տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից առաջարկվել են  հասարակարգի մոդելներ… Յուրաքանչյուր մոդել իր դարն ապրել է… կամ դեռ չի ապրել… կամ փորձում է ապրել…
Մոդելներն ըստ իս երկու կոնտեքստ ունեն… մեկը հասարակությանը հեշտ կառավարելու և ճորտացնելու հիմքի վրա է… մյուսը հավասարության… և այնպիսի մոդել… որտեղ մարդիկ ավելի երջանիկ են լինում, հիմնականում քիչ են լինում նրանց բողոքները:
Մենք` հայերս, բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, որ հազարամյակների պատմություն ունենք, և հազարմյակների պատմության ընթացքում ժողովուրդն իր համար մշակել է օրենքներ հասարակական փոխհարաբերությունների ոլորտում:
Հարգելի ընկերներ… կարելի է ընդունել, որ այսօր էլ ժողովուրդն էվոլուցիա է ապրում և փոխում է իր օրենքները… մասնավորապես այս թեմայի ոլորտում: Այս տեսակետից ես որևէ բողոք չեմ կարող ունենալ, եթե հավատում եմ ժողովուրդի իմաստությանը:
Սակյան, այստեղ կա մի մեծ սակայն… Արդյոք ժողովուրդն է այսօր փոխում իր դիրքորոշումները: Ահա, այսօր 21-րդ դար է, և դարն ունի իր զենքը` ինֆորմացիան: Ինֆորմացիոն հոսքն այսօր տարբեր կեղտոտ վայրերից է փչում: Եվ այդ կեղտը երբեմն նստում է մարդկանց վրա: 
Ինֆորմացիայի հոսքն այսօր աշխատում է մարդկային բնազդների վրա` Վախի, Սեռական հակումների, Վայրենության… վերջինը չգիտեմ ինչքանով է բնազդ…
Հենց երկրորդի գոյությունն է ստիպում այսօր վերանայել մեր սկզբունքները… Հարցն այստեղ միայն նախաամունսական սեռական հարաբերությունները չեն… հավատացեք… 
Այսօր Աստրալ ակումբում թերթիկներ են բաժանում, թե ինչու հայ աղջիկներ չկան Պոռնո ֆիլմերում, եկեք հայ աղջիկներ, չէ որ դուք շատ գեղեցիկ եք, նկարահանվեք այդ ֆիլմերում: 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկների ամսաթերթում հոդված է լույս տեսնում` Շոու բիզնեսում հնարավոր չէ կույս մնալ: Եվ այպես հազարներով… Ինչով եք Եվրոպացուց պակաս…
 Ես կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած նամուսով հայ տղամարդու սա պետք է զայրացնի:
Այսպես… ինչպես տեսնում եք, այդքան էլ մենք չենք փոխում մեր կողմնորոշումները.. Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, հայ ժողովուրդի ապրած փորձը դեն գցելուց առաջ պետք է մի քիչ մտածել… Չի կարելի, ոչ թե հասարակության կարծիքի համար, այլ, որովհետև դրա մեջ խորհուրդ կա… որովհետև մարդիկ դրան են հանգել մի քանի հազար տարի ապրելով: Որն է խորհուրդը, մի քիչ խորհեք, կհասկանաք…

----------

Dina (07.09.2009), Dragon (06.09.2009), Աթեիստ (03.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվ վերջապես, տեսնես (իհարկե, ամոթով եմ հարցնում) չամուսնացած, բայց չափահաս ֆորումցի տղաներից քանիսին կյանքում ընդհանրապես սեռական հարաբերություն չեն ունեցել:


Իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, որ ես էլ ուզում եմ նույն բանը աղջիկների համար իմանալ: Անհամեստություն թող չլինի էլի: Բայց եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ բոլոր տղաներ սեռական փորձ ունեն, իսկ աղջիկներից ոչ մեկը չունի, պետք է նոր թեմա բացել ինտիմ բաժնում - «100%-ոց հոմոսեքսուլաիզմ ու զոոֆիլիա Հայաստանում, միֆ թե՞ իրականություն»:

----------

Արտիստ (28.07.2009), Ձայնալար (03.08.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս թեման իմ համար ոնց որ անձնական լինի, ամեն մի գրախը յուրովի վերապրում եմ  Ես ճիշտ եմ համարում որ մարդ իրա սիրած մարդու հետ անի էն ինչ ուզում են երկուսով ու դա կապ չունի ամուսնացած թե չամուսնացած ժամանակ: Ուղակի հետո կանգնում ես մի փաստի առաջ, որ քեզ չեն հասկանում, անգամ ծնողներդ ու մնում ես մենակ, միակ հարազատդ սիրածդ էակնա լինում, որ քեզ չի մեղադրում: Ու եթե դաստիարակվել ես բավականին ավանդական ընտանիքում, կյանքդ դժոխքի են վերածելու հենց ծնողներդ:


Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ մեր հասարակությունը, կամ դրա մի լուրջ մասը, ֆետիշացնում է կուսությունը: Կուսությունն էլ իր հերթին դիտարկվում է ոչ թե որպես ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակ, այլ որպես մարդկային որակ: Կոպիտ ասած, եթե կույս ես, ուրեմն լավ աղջիկ ես, կույս չես՝ վատ աղջիկ ես: Բացարձակ տխմարություն ու անբարոյականություն: 

Ու քանի մենք, հայ տղաներս կշարունակենք նման մտածելակերպը, պիտի համակերպվենք այն մտքի հետ, որ մեզ պիտի խաբեն: Ու շատ էլ ճիշտ կանեն: Տղեքի մեծ մասը, աղջկա հետ ծանոթանալուց առաջ, առանց պարզելու իրո՞ք իրենք հարմար են, կա՞ արդյոք համակրանք, որը հետո կարող է զգացմունքի վերաճել և այլն և այլն, գնում է քուչից ճշտելու, թե ինչ են մտածում աղջկա մասին: Ու անկեղծորեն հավատում են, որ քուչում բոլորը հաստատ պիտի իմանան, թե ով ով է: Դե քուչի բիթի տղեքը կիմանան, բա ոնց - առավոտից իրիկուն աղջկա փեշից բռնած ման են գալիս: 

Դրա համար էլ մեր հարաբերությունները վերածվել են մի հատ մեեեեծ կոնսպիրացիայի: Կայֆեր ենք անում բոլորս, բայց հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա, ու քանի մարդ չգիտի, բոլորը երջանիկ են:

----------

Annushka (29.07.2009), Ariadna (28.07.2009), Chilly (29.07.2009), Enigmatic (28.07.2009), Legolas (28.07.2009), Ribelle (28.07.2009), Yevuk (28.07.2009), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Արտիստ (28.07.2009), Մարկիզ (28.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2009), Սլիմ (07.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Միջինվիճակագրական  հայ տղամարդը գլուխ գովան է և բավականին ցինիկ,սեռական փոխարա բերությունը այդ միջիվիճակակգրական  հայ տղամարդի համար ինքնա արտահայտման միջոց է :

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.01.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Տղան պիտի, ոչ թե գնա քուչի տղեքից հարցնի (© Տրիբուն), այլ պիտի հնարավորինս մոտիկից փորձի ճանաչել աղջկան, ու համոզվել, որ նա բարոյական է: Եթե պարզեց, որ բարոյական է (բարոյական` բոլոր իմաստներով), ապա էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի` կույս է, թե կույս չի...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Տղան պիտի, ոչ թե գնա քուչի տղեքից հարցնի (© Տրիբուն), այլ պիտի հնարավորինս մոտիկից փորձի ճանաչել աղջկան, ու համոզվել, որ նա բարոյական է: Եթե պարզեց, որ բարոյական է (բարոյական` բոլոր իմաստներով), ապա էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի` կույս է, թե կույս չի...


Որոնք են այդ բոլոր բարոյական իմաստնեը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Որոնք են այդ բոլոր բարոյական իմաստնեը:


Նախ ոչ թե իմաստներն են բարոյական, այլ բարոյական բառն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձեւով կարող են ընկալել: Կա մարդ, որի համար բարոյական է նա, ով, ենթադրենք, ամուսնուն չի դավաճանում: Իմ ասած բարոյականը ավելի լայն իմաստ ունի:  :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Ու քանի մենք, հայ տղաներս կշարունակենք նման մտածելակերպը, պիտի համակերպվենք այն մտքի հետ, որ մեզ պիտի խաբեն: *Ու շատ էլ ճիշտ կանեն:* Տղեքի մեծ մասը, աղջկա հետ ծանոթանալուց առաջ, առանց պարզելու իրո՞ք իրենք հարմար են, կա՞ արդյոք համակրանք, որը հետո կարող է զգացմունքի վերաճել և այլն և այլն, *գնում է քուչից ճշտելու, թե ինչ են մտածում աղջկա մասին*: Ու անկեղծորեն հավատում են, որ քուչում բոլորը հաստատ պիտի իմանան, թե ով ով է:


Լավն էր :Hands Up: : Ճիշտ ու անկեղծ:

Լսեք, ռազ ուժ գուլյաեմ...պաշտպանական-կանխատեսային միջոցները (պռեզ) ընդհանրապես տարածված են՞, մատչելի՞: Այսինքն՝ տղան պիտի թաքուն գնա դեղատնից առնի՞: Իսկ աղջիկն իհարկե իրավունք չունի պահանջել իր սիրած տղայից օգտագործել այդ չնչին էլէմենտը, որ գոնե միանգամից պամպերսը չծածկի նրա ամբողջ երիտասարդ կյանքը :Angry2: : Ամոթ է, չէ՞:

Տղաներ, արեք, պաշտպան(վ)եք, ամուսնացեք հետո թեկուզ ուրիշի հետ, որը նույնպես արդեն փորձել է ու ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՀԱՄՈԶԵՔ ԾՆՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ, որ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ այդ աղջկան և ուրախ եք, որ նա էլ վերջապես (գուցե մի սխալից հետո) ձեց է ընտրել և գիտակցում է հենց ձեր հետ ստացված հաճույքը: 
Միամիտ ու անփորձ աղջիկը ցուցե տարիներ հետո ռեվանշ վերցնի՝ ցանկանալով գոնե մի-երկու բան էս կյանքում փորձել, բացի Ձերդ Մեծությունից: Պատրաստ ե՞ք :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> (պռեզ) ընդհանրապես տարածված են


Չեն օգտագործում:
Կարելի է ասել հիմնականում հայհոյելու համար են օգտագործվում, այն էլ բանավոր, միայն անվանումը: Դրա համար էլ բժիշկները միշտ գործ ունեն անելու: Ու էլի թաքուն:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չեն օգտագործում:
> Կարելի է ասել հիմնականում հայհոյելու համար են օգտագործվում, այն էլ բանավոր, միայն անվանումը: Դրա համար էլ բժիշկները միշտ գործ ունեն անելու: Ու էլի թաքուն:


Չէ, արդեն նենց չի որ միանշանակ չեն օգտագործում: Ապտեչնիկ ծանոթներ ունեմ, աննախադեպ ա վերջին շրջանում գրանցված աճը: Ըստ այդմ, կարծես` հարգանքն էլ ա մեծացել միմյանց նկատմամբ:

----------


## Տատ

> Չէ, արդեն նենց չի որ միանշանակ չեն օգտագործում: Ապտեչնիկ ծանոթներ ունեմ, աննախադեպ ա վերջին շրջանում գրանցված աճը: Ըստ այդմ, կարծես` հարգանքն էլ ա մեծացել միմյանց նկատմամբ:


Լավ է:

Պետք են նախամուսնական հարաբերությունները, անհրաժեշտ երկուսին էլ: Չէ՞ որ ամուսնությանը լուրջ պետք է մոտենալ, վստահ լինել (դե գոնե որոշ ժամանակ): 
Այդ կուսական սահմանափակումը խանգարում է նաև տղային, երիտասարդական հնարավոր սխալը դարձնում բեռ՝ ամբողջ կյանքով: Երբեմն ամուսնանում են ստիպված, որովհետև պարտավոր են, իսկ ուզածն ի՞նչ էր՝ մի հատ (լավ, մի քանի անգամ) կրքոտ գործողություն: 

Աղջիկն էլ...ասենք սիրահարված են, ամեն ինչ լավ է, կիրք, ցանկություն, հավատ: Ամուսնացան, որ հասնեն միմիմում ծրագրին, սեքս: Բայց սկսվում է մակսիմում ծրագիրը, դժվար, երկար, անչափ ավելի որակ ու կապվածություն պահանջող: Եթե բախտը բերեց՝ կստեղծվի ընտանիք, իսկ եթե շուտափույթ էր՞: Տանջանք, դժգոհություն, բաժանված երեխաներ:
Ինչու զոհաբերել մաքսիմումը՝ մինիմումին: Եկեք փորձենք, սխալվենք, տրվենք անհրաժեշտ ու գեղեցիկ կրքին, հասկանանք ու գիտակից դիմենք մեծ քայլին: Չի բացառվում, որ հենց առաջին սերդ կլինի ամուսինդ և հակառակը: Ավելի լավ:
 :Hi:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2009), Վարպետ (29.07.2009), Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Էս թեմայից երևում ա, թե ինչ արդարացումներ կարող են իրենց համար գտնել նորմալ սեռական զուգընկեր գտնելուն անընդունակ մարդիկ :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2009), Ձայնալար (03.08.2009), Վարպետ (29.07.2009), Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, արդեն նենց չի որ միանշանակ չեն օգտագործում: Ապտեչնիկ ծանոթներ ունեմ, աննախադեպ ա վերջին շրջանում գրանցված աճը: Ըստ այդմ, կարծես` հարգանքն էլ ա մեծացել միմյանց նկատմամբ:


Ոնց ասում են՝ նորմալ տղամարդը պահպանակ օգտագործում ա, էգոիստը՝ չի օգտագործում, իսկ սուպերէգոիստն օգտագործում ա, բայց փշիկներով դեպի ներս ա հագնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2009), Վարպետ (29.07.2009), Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ոնց ասում են՝ նորմալ տղամարդը պահպանակ օգտագործում ա, էգոիստը՝ չի օգտագործում, իսկ սուպերէգոիստն օգտագործում ա, բայց փշիկներով դեպի ներս ա հագնում:


իսկ մազոխիստը պահպանակը կնոջն ա հագցնում  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պաշտպանական-*կանխատեսային* միջոցները (պռեզ)


Լավն էր: Կանխարգելիչ չեն ասում սրան ?? Լուրջ եմ հարցնում, կարող ա ես լավ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավն էր: Կանխարգելիչ չեն ասում սրան ?? Լուրջ եմ հարցնում, կարող ա ես լավ չգիտեմ:


Հա :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեն օգտագործում:
> Կարելի է ասել հիմնականում հայհոյելու համար են օգտագործվում, այն էլ բանավոր, միայն անվանումը: Դրա համար էլ բժիշկները միշտ գործ ունեն անելու: Ու էլի թաքուն:


Էլմո ջան, դե էտ քո ասածը օգտագործման ձևերից միայն մեկն ա: Դա ապահովիչի կարևոր ֆունկցիա է, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց ոչ գլխավոր: 

Իմ իմանալով, գոնե իմ իմացած մարդկանց շրջանակում, ոչ թե օգտագործում են, այլ առանց դրա հիմնականում չեն էլ պատկերացնում: Ավելի ապահով ու անշառ միջոց մարդկությունը դեռ չի հորինել: Բայց էս արդեն թեմայից շեղում էր: 

Ինչ էի ուզում ասել, հա, որ նախաամուսնական (էս բառը գրում եմ, որ թեմայի մեջ մնանք էլի) սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնելիս, ապահովիչը հարգանք է համ ինքդ քո, համ էլ դիմացինի նկատմամբ:

----------

Տատ (29.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց ասում են՝ նորմալ տղամարդը պահպանակ օգտագործում ա, էգոիստը՝ չի օգտագործում, իսկ սուպերէգոիստն օգտագործում ա, բայց փշիկներով դեպի ներս ա հագնում:


Ինչպես կասեր մեծն կոմպոզիտորը. 




> Հայրենիքի, անշուշտ, մեծն է լավը: Ինչպես եւ վարունգի` կանաչը: Աղջկա` կույսը: Կրծքի` երկու հատը: Ազգի` համաշխարհայինը: ՀՀՇ-ի` նախկինը: Ռամկավարի` դաշնակը: Դաշնակի` հիմարը: Դեպուտատի` օգտագործածը: *Ռետինի` կոմպլեմենտարը` վերջում գլխին քաշելու համար:*

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2009), davidus (22.09.2009), Elmo (29.07.2009), Freeman (30.07.2010), Kita (29.07.2009), Moonwalker (30.07.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rhayader (29.07.2009), romanista (30.07.2010), Surveyr (01.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (30.07.2010), Գալաթեա (29.07.2009), Երվանդ (29.07.2009), Ձայնալար (03.08.2009), Մարկիզ (29.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

թէ՜   աղջիկը  և  թէ՜  տղան  պետք  է  լավ  գիտակցեն  այս  բանը,ետե  ծնվել  եք  ուրեմն  ձեր  կյանքը  ապրեք  այնպես, որ  երբեք չփոշմանեք  ձեր  արածների  համար....

----------

Արիացի (22.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> թէ՜   աղջիկը  և  թէ՜  տղան  պետք  է  լավ  գիտակցեն  այս  բանը,ետե  ծնվել  եք  ուրեմն  ձեր  կյանքը  ապրեք  այնպես, որ  երբեք չփոշմանեք  ձեր  արածների  համար....


Եթե բախտ եք ունեցել պատահականության բերումով հայտնվել այս մութ աշխարհում ուրեմն մինչև մեռնելը ձեր կյանքը ապրեք այնպես, որ երբեք չփոշմանեք ձեր *չ*արածների համար…

----------

Kita (22.09.2009), Rhayader (30.07.2010), Շինարար (22.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

ես   հենց  այդպես  ել  անւմ  եմ  Tanamasi  ջան.......

----------


## ranchpar

ու  ևս  մի  բան  էլ  իմացիր....բազում  անգամ  եմ  հայտնվել  այս  մութ  խավարի  տիղմում  ու  միշտ  էլ  ՛՛հաղթահարել եմ.....դեր  դժվարություն  չես  տեսել ,դրա  համար  ել տենց  հեշտին  ես  խոսում....

----------


## ihusik

Թեմայի հետ կապված - հետաքրքիր է իմանալ...

*
НАУКА О ДЕВСТВЕННОСТИ - "ТЕЛЕГОНИЯ"*

----------


## Sagittarius

> թէ՜   աղջիկը  և  թէ՜  տղան  պետք  է  լավ  գիտակցեն  այս  բանը,ետե  ծնվել  եք  ուրեմն  ձեր  կյանքը  ապրեք  այնպես, որ  երբեք չփոշմանեք  ձեր  արածների  համար....


թէ՜ աղջիկը և թէ՜ տղան պետք է լավ գիտակցեն այս բանը, երբեք չփչացնեք այն մարդու կյանքը, ով ձեզ և ուրիշ ոչ մեկին վնաս չի պատճառել, ուրիշի անձնականի մեջ քիթներդ չխոթեք. բամբասանքով չզբաղվեք....ֆսյոոոոո՜

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2010), E-la Via (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարգելի մոդերատորներ. կխնդրեի թեմային նաև հարցում կցել:

<<Ի՞նչպես եք վերաբերվում նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին>> 

Նախապես շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Նեյրոֆիզիոլոգ Ջեյմս Ու. Փրեսքոթն անցկացրել է 400 մինչարդյունաբերական հասարակությունների միջմշակութային ստատիկ վերլուծություն ու պարզել, որ այնտեղ որտեղ երեխաները ստանում են բավարար չափով ֆիզիկական փաղաքշանք, մարդիկ հակված են մերժելու բռնությունը: Նույնիսկ այն հասարակությունները, որտեղ ընդունված չէ երեխաներին փաղաքշել, «ծնում են» բռնության չհակված չափահասների, եթե դրանցում չի ճնշվում դեռահասների սեքսուալությունը: Փրեսքոթը համարում է, որ բռնության ձգտող մշակույթները բաղկացած են անհատներից, որոնք զրկված են եղել մարմնական հաճույքներից կյանքի երկու կրիտիկական ժամանակահատվածում՝ մանկության եւ պատանեկության ընթացքում: Այնտեղ, որտեղ խրախուսվում են ֆիզիկական փաղաքշանքները, չկա հակվածություն գողության, կազմակերպված կրոնի եւ ցուցադրական պճնամոլության հանդեպ, իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ երեխաների նկատմամբ կիրառվում են ֆիզիկական պատիժներ, առօրյայի մաս են կազմում ստրկատիրությունը, հաճախակի սպանությունները, կտտանքները, թշնամիներին վնասելը, կնոջը ցածրագույն էակ համարելը, եւ գերակայում է հավատն առ մեկ կամ մի քանի գերբնական արարածներ, որոնք միջամտում են ամենօրյա կյանքին:
> Փրեսքոթը գրում է. «Հավանականությունն այն բանի, որ մանկական փաղաքշանքները խրախուսող ու մինչամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին հանդուրժողական վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերող հասարակությունը հակված կլինի բռնության, կազմում է 2%: Իսկ շանսը, որ այդ կապը պատահական է, կազմում է 1-ը 125 000-ի: Ես ծանոթ չեմ որեւէ այլ պարամետրերի, որոնք օժտված լինեին կանխատեսելիության այսպիսի հզոր ուժով»:


Փրեսքոթի հետազոտության արդյունքներին կարող եք առավել մանրամասն ծանոթանալ *էստեղ* 
/նյութը անգլերեն ա/:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Rhayader (30.07.2010), Sagittarius (30.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հարգելի մոդերատորներ. կխնդրեի թեմային նաև հարցում կցել:
> 
> <<Ի՞նչպես եք վերաբերվում նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին>> 
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


Հարցումն էլ՝ բաց: Ո՜նց կշատանան ամուսնական առաջարկությունները...  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2010), Rhayader (30.07.2010), VisTolog (30.07.2010), Yellow Raven (30.07.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հարցումն էլ՝ բաց: Ո՜նց կշատանան ամուսնական առաջարկությունները...


_Ամուսնակա՞ն_, Հա՛յկ, թե՞ *նախ*_ամուսնական_ :LOL: :

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2010), Freeman (30.07.2010), Rhayader (30.07.2010), VisTolog (30.07.2010), Yellow Raven (30.07.2010), Yevuk (30.07.2010), Երկնային (30.07.2010), Հայուհի (30.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Թեմայի հետ կապված - հետաքրքիր է իմանալ...
> 
> *
> НАУКА О ДЕВСТВЕННОСТИ - "ТЕЛЕГОНИЯ"*


Էդ էն ***ած տեսությունը չի՞, որ մենք ->[էս]<- թեմայում վառեցինք, թաղեցինք և այլն:
Նախ, այն պնդումը, թե տելեգոնիան գիտություն է, *սուտ* է, ու ցանկացած մարդ, ով պնդում է, թե տելեգոնիան գիտություն է, *ստում է*: Հետո՝ տելեգոնիան առավել տարածված էր ֆաշիստների ու նրանց համակիրների՝ նեոնացիստների, թեոսոֆների ու այլ ռասսայական գերազանցություն քարոզող խմբավորումների մեջ: Ովքեր պատրաստ էին հիստերիկայի մեջ ընկնել ու կնոջը խոտանել միայն ռասսայապես «թերի» մարդու հետ սեռական կապ ունենալու համար: Ինչի համար ինտենսիվ քարոզում էին տելեգոնիան, մասնավորապես՝ որ «թերի» ռասսայի ներկայացուցչի հետ ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ՊԱՀՊԱՆԱԿՈՎ սեքս ունենալու դեպքում երեխաները կժառանգեն այդ ռասսայի հատկանիշները :LOL:  կարդալիս ես երկար ծիծաղում էի այդ ապուշության համար: Վերոհիշյալ ծեմայում «տելեգոնիա» պսևդոգիտության ծիծիկը հիմնավորապես պոկած է:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Leo Negri (04.08.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> _Ամուսնակա՞ն_, Հա՛յկ, թե՞ *նախ*_ամուսնական_:


Բազմամուսնական  :Xeloq: :


Նախասեռական ամուսնական հարաբերություններ չեն լինու՞մ: Կամ սեռական նախահարաբերության առաջարկություններ: Անձամբ ես գերադասում եմ նախաառաջարկային սեռական ամուսնաբանությունները:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

հումորը  լավ  բանա  Հայկո  ջան,  բայց  նախամուսնական  սեռական  հարաբերությունները  որնա,  չեմ  ընդունում  ու  վսյո,  վերջ

----------

Ապե Ջան (04.08.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> հումորը  լավ  բանա  Հայկո  ջան,  բայց  նախամուսնական  սեռական  հարաբերությունները  որնա,  չեմ  ընդունում  ու  վսյո,  վերջ


տղաների համար նույնպե՞ս  :Think:

----------

kyahi (04.08.2010), Skeptic (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> տղաների համար նույնպե՞ս


այսի՞նքն

----------


## kyahi

Այսինքն էն, որ տղա էլ թող սեռական հարաբերություն չունենա մինչ ամուսնանալը, թե չէ ու՞մ ա պետք նման անբարոյական ու հազար հոգու հետ ման եկած ամուսին, մարդ ես կարողա վեներական հիվանդություն էլ ունենա:

----------

Leo Negri (04.08.2010), Skeptic (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Չամիչ (04.08.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> այսի՞նքն


այսինքն են որ որոշ մադիկ այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ընդհանրապես չեն ունդունում, նաև տղաների պարգայում /օրինակ նաև իսլամում/, դա տեսակետ է, արժեքային համակարգ է, որը արժանի է գոյության, բարի, բայց դա բոլորավին այլ թեմա է, ..... քան այն, երբ մարդիկ այդ սահմանափակումը տեսնում են միայն աղջիկների համար, որը ինձ համար տրամաբանությունից ընդհանրապես զուրկ է, և անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ է ասում ադաթը, կրոնը կամ և այլնը, եթե ես մի բանին տրամաբանական պատասխան չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ապա ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ կարող դրա հետ համաձայնվել, /մենակ էն պատուհանից դուրս ներս թքելու օրիանկը չբերեք, հակառակ դեպքում ինձ համար քննարկումը սպառված է/

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), kyahi (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Այսինքն էն, որ տղա էլ թող սեռական հարաբերություն չունենա մինչ ամուսնանալը, թե չէ ու՞մ ա պետք նման անբարոյական ու հազար հոգու հետ ման եկած ամուսին, մարդ ես կարողա վեներական հիվանդություն էլ ունենա:


դրա  համար  էլ  ամեն  մեկի հետ  պետք  չի  ման  գալ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:52 ----------




> այսինքն են որ որոշ մադիկ այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ընդհանրապես չեն ունդունում, նաև տղաների պարգայում /օրինակ նաև իսլամում/, դա տեսակետ է, արժեքային համակարգ է, որը արժանի է գոյության, բարի, բայց դա բոլորավին այլ թեմա է, ..... քան այն, երբ մարդիկ այդ սահմանափակումը տեսնում են միայն աղջիկների համար, որը ինձ համար տրամաբանությունից ընդհանրապես զուրկ է, և անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ է ասում ադաթը, կրոնը կամ և այլնը, եթե ես մի բանին տրամաբանական պատասխան չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ապա ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ կարող դրա հետ համաձայնվել, /մենակ էն պատուհանից դուրս ներս թքելու օրիանկը չբերեք, հակառակ դեպքում ինձ համար քննարկումը սպառված է/


բայց  մենք  Հայաստանում  ենք  ապրում,  ու  էտ  իսլամական  օրենքները  մեր  համար  չեն,  մենք  մեր  օրենքներն  ունենք

----------


## Աբելյան

> բայց  մենք  Հայաստանում  ենք  ապրում,  ու  էտ  իսլամական  օրենքները  մեր  համար  չեն,  մենք  մեր  օրենքներն  ունենք


Ուրեմն մարդ ավելի լավ ա մուսուլման դառնա: :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), yerevanci (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ուրեմն մարդ ավելի լավ ա մուսուլման դառնա:


կարելիա  մտածել  Հայկո  ջան,  բայց  դրանց  օրենքները  լավ  կարդալուց  հետո

----------


## Աբելյան

Բայց էդ ո՞ր օրենքներն են, որ մեզ տենց շղթայել են:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> դրա  համար  էլ  ամեն  մեկի հետ  պետք  չի  ման  գալ
> բայց  մենք  Հայաստանում  ենք  ապրում,  ու  էտ  իսլամական  օրենքները  մեր  համար  չեն,  մենք  մեր  օրենքներն  ունենք


Դե տենց աղջիկներն էլ կարան ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգան, բա հետո?
 Մեկ էլ էտ օրենքները ինչ-որ տեղ ամրագրված են, թե հերթական հայ տղաների մտածածնա? )))))

----------


## yerevanci

> Բայց էդ ո՞ր օրենքներն են, որ մեզ տենց շղթայել են:


դե  ինձ  թվումա  ինչ  օրենք  էլ  լինի,  սկզբից  հաճելի  կլինի,  դու  ասա  հետոն  լավ  լինի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:02 ----------




> Դե տենց աղջիկներն էլ կարան ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգան, բա հետո?


 ի՞նչ ,  էլ  ուրիշ  տեղ  չասես  Լուս  ջան   :Angry2: 




> Մեկ էլ էտ օրենքները ինչ-որ տեղ ամրագրված են, թե հերթական* հայ տղաների* մտածածնա? )))))


հայ  տատիկների  ու  պապիկների,  մեր  նախնիների,  ու  ինչու  չէ  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  իդեալական  համարվող  հայ  տղամարդկանց

----------


## kyahi

> դրա  համար  էլ  ամեն  մեկի հետ  պետք  չի  ման  գալ


Բա, որ ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգաս, ի՞նչ անես, լրիվ աղջիկները սպասում են ամուսնանալուն ու անբարո կլիներ մինչ ամուսնանալը մեկի հետ հարաբերություն ունենալ, իսկ ամուսնացածի հետ էլ հո չես հարաբերվի, ի՞նչ է, անբարոյակա՞ն ես :Shok:  մնում են մարմնավաճառները :Tongue:  Հետևություն նման անբարոյական ամուսին ոչ մի աղջկա պետք չի: Եկեք անկախ սեռից հարգենք ադաթը, միթե էդքան դժվարա մաքուր և անաղարտ մնալը:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> դե  ինձ  թվումա  ինչ  օրենք  էլ  լինի,  սկզբից  հաճելի  կլինի,  դու  ասա  հետոն  լավ  լինի


Բայց խոմ չեն վարակելու իրար: :Smile: 



> Դե տենց աղջիկներն էլ կարան ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգան, բա հետո?
>  Մեկ էլ էտ օրենքները ինչ-որ տեղ ամրագրված են, թե հերթական հայ տղաների մտածածնա? )))))


Դրանք "չգրված" օրենքներ են: :Secret:

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (04.08.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> բայց  մենք  Հայաստանում  ենք  ապրում,  ու  էտ  իսլամական  օրենքները  մեր  համար  չեն,  մենք  մեր  օրենքներն  ունենք


 :Shok:  բայց դա ընդամենը օրինակ էր, 

և կրկին իմ հարցերի պատասխաները չստացա

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի պահ պատկերացրեցի, որ էս թեման խորհուրդ հարցնելու նպատակով ա բացվել, պատկերացրեք էդ խեղճ նախաամուսինների վիճակը, որ 2006 թվից սպասում են ակումբցիք ընդհանուր հայտարարի գան, որ իրանք էլ իմանան արժի, թե չէ…  էհհհհ, աշխարհ-աշխարհ, դաժան աշխարհ… _

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), murmushka (04.08.2010), Sagittarius (04.08.2010), Yellow Raven (04.08.2010), Աբելյան (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բա, որ ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգաս, ի՞նչ անես, լրիվ աղջիկները սպասում են ամուսնանալուն ու անբարո կլիներ մինչ ամուսնանալը մեկի հետ հարաբերություն ունենալ, իսկ ամուսնացածի հետ էլ հո չես հարաբերվի, ի՞նչ է, անբարոյակա՞ն ես մնում են մարմնավաճառները Հետևություն նման անբարոյական ամուսին ոչ մի աղջկա պետք չի: Եկեք անկախ սեռից հարգենք ադաթը, միթե էդքան դժվարա մաքուր և անաղարտ մնալը:


Այս  դեպքում  մաթեմատիկական  հետևությունը  ճիշտ  պատասխանին  չի  բերում

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ի՞նչ ,  էլ  ուրիշ  տեղ  չասես  Լուս  ջան


դե ձեր ասածն եմ ասում ուղղակի հակարառակ կողմից  :Jpit:  ուրիշ տեղ չկա էլ, մենակ ստեղ ))))



> հայ  տատիկների  ու  պապիկների,  մեր  նախնիների,  ու  ինչու  չէ  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  իդեալական  համարվող  հայ  տղամարդկանց


 Կներես բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ հենց հայ տղամարդիկ են իդելականը, նախ են պատճառով, որ իդելական ոչ մի բան չկա ))) հետո էլ մարդս մարդ լինի, ազգությունն ինչ կապ ունի?

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Բա, որ ամեն մեկի հետ ման չգաս, ի՞նչ անես, լրիվ աղջիկները սպասում են ամուսնանալուն ու անբարո կլիներ մինչ ամուսնանալը մեկի հետ հարաբերություն ունենալ, իսկ ամուսնացածի հետ էլ հո չես հարաբերվի, ի՞նչ է, անբարոյակա՞ն ես մնում են մարմնավաճառները Հետևություն նման անբարոյական ամուսին ոչ մի աղջկա պետք չի: Եկեք անկախ սեռից հարգենք ադաթը, միթե էդքան դժվարա մաքուր և անաղարտ մնալը:


ետ ադաթը վաղ թե ուշ մոռացվելու է :նայելով հիմիկվա աղջիկներին ,դրանից եմ եզրակացնում: իսկ դրանում վատ բան չկա եթե իրար սիրում են ու վերջի վերջո ամուսնանալու են,հետո դա հո ստիպողական չի,այլ աղջիկնա ուզում ու թույլ տալիս տղային

----------

Աբելյան (04.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ, ամեն աղջկա մոտ էլ իրա "միակի" հետ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունների շրջանում կամաց-կամաց գալիս ա էն միտքը, որ ինքը վերջը պսակվելու ա: Դե, պսակվելու ա, հետո... :Blush:  Ու էդ աղջիկը դա գիտակցելով հանդերձ վերջում ամուսնանում ա: :Shok:  Ոնց ա համարձակվում: :Shok:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բայց խոմ չեն վարակելու իրար:


միանգամից  էտ  մտածիր  :Wink:   բայց  դե  հո  մենակ  էտի  չի՞

----------


## kyahi

> Այս  դեպքում  մաթեմատիկական  հետևությունը  ճիշտ  պատասխանին  չի  բերում


Մաթեմատիկա՞ :Shok:  ուղղակի հասարակ տրամաբանություն…ասա ուղղակի ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ դուք էլ հարաբերություն չունենաք ու կարգին ձեր ընտանիքին նվիրված լինեք, եթե ես հարգում եմ ադաթը դու ինչի՞ չես հարգում: Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, պատահական հարաբերություն ես ունենալու ու դա անբարոյականա, լինես աղջիկ թե տղա…էդ չի՞ ասում ադաթը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ետ ադաթը վաղ թե ուշ մոռացվելու է :նայելով հիմիկվա աղջիկներին ,դրանից եմ եզրակացնում: իսկ դրանում վատ բան չկա եթե իրար սիրում են ու վերջի վերջո ամուսնանալու են,հետո դա հո ստիպողական չի,այլ աղջիկնա ուզում ու թույլ տալիս տղային


Եթե իմ ընկերուհին ինձ տենց բան թույլ տա, հետը չեմ ամուսնանա: :Bad:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> միանգամից  էտ  մտածիր   բայց  դե  հո  մենակ  էտի  չի՞


Lավ ասենք իրանք մտածում են որ 100% իրար հետ են լինելու ու մեկել օրերից մի օր իրանք իրար հետ չեն ամսունանաում ու .....

----------


## Աբելյան

> միանգամից  էտ  մտածիր   բայց  դե  հո  մենակ  էտի  չի՞


Ուրիշները իմանալու ե՞ն:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Արթուր ջան, ապեր էս նենց թեմայ ա, որ մի տեսակ էն չի էլի հա քննարկվի, մի քիչ անձնական ա: Հիմա մեկը դեմ ա, մյուսը կողմ ա, էհ հետո՞: Հիմա, որ դու դեմ ես ես էլ քո հետ ասենք թե էլի, յանիմ, ինչ-որ բա՞ն կփոխվի: Չեմ կարծում: Լիքը մարդ կա, կարա անընդհատ գրի, որ ինքը դեմ ա և այլն, բայց ցանկացած պահի մեկ էլ միամիտ-միամիտ շահագռգռվում ա  ու գմփ: Կախված ա զույգերի համատեղելիությունից, թե երկուստեք ինչպես կընկալեն, ինչպես հոգեբանորեն դրան պատրաստ կլինեն: Անում են լավ են անում, պահում են հետո անելուն, ապրեն, էլի լավ են անում: :Smile:  Մեզ ի՞նչ: :Think: 
Օրինակ ես պահել եմ հետոյվան, դաժը հորոսկոպով եմ կույս մեռնում: :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Chuk (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), kyahi (04.08.2010), Sagittarius (04.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yellow Raven (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե իմ ընկերուհին ինձ տենց բան թույլ տա, հետը չեմ ամուսնանա:


Էդ քեզ թվում ա, կամուսնացնեն :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

> Lավ ասենք իրանք մտածում են որ 100% իրար հետ են լինելու ու մեկել օրերից մի օր իրանք իրար հետ չեն ամսունանաում ու .....


ու տենց բան չի լինում ետ հարաբերությունը ծնվումա են վաղտ,երբ արդեն մնացելա մի քանի ամիս իրանց նշանդրեքին,ոչ թե 2 տարի:

----------


## yerevanci

> Մաթեմատիկա՞ ուղղակի հասարակ տրամաբանություն…ասա ուղղակի ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ դուք էլ հարաբերություն չունենաք ու կարգին ձեր ընտանիքին նվիրված լինեք, եթե ես հարգում եմ ադաթը դու ինչի՞ չես հարգում: Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, պատահական հարաբերություն ես ունենալու ու դա անբարոյականա, լինես աղջիկ թե տղա…էդ չի՞ ասում ադաթը:


Սիրո  մեջ  էնքան  հաճելի  այլ  բաներ  կան,  որ  սեռական  հարաբերությունն  էլ  կարելիա  թողնել  ամուսնանալուց  հետո,  ինչքան  էլ  որ  սիրեմ  ու  գժվեմ  մի  աղջկա  համար,  չեմ  ամուսնանա  իրա  հետ,  եթե  ինքը  իրան  ինձ  հետ  նման  բան  թույլ  տա  մինչև  ամուսնանալը

----------


## kyahi

> Lավ ասենք իրանք մտածում են որ 100% իրար հետ են լինելու ու մեկել օրերից մի օր իրանք իրար հետ չեն ամսունանաում ու .....


ու տեղ աղջկան խաչում են, ծնողները երեսը թեքում են նման անբարոյականից, իսկ տղան իր համար մի ուրիշ աղջիկա ման գալիս…էդա ադաթը, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, աղջիկա էլի հո տղա չէ:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ու տեղ աղջկան խաչում են, ծնողները երեսը թեքում են նման անբարոյականից, իսկ տղան իր համար մի ուրիշ աղջիկա ման գալիս…էդա ադաթը, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, աղջիկա էլի հո տղա չէ:


Չեն խաչում, ուղղակի էլ աղջիկը կույս չի լինում:  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Սիրո  մեջ  էնքան  հաճելի  այլ  բաներ  կան,  որ  սեռական  հարաբերությունն  էլ  կարելիա  թողնել  ամուսնանալուց  հետո,  ինչքան  էլ  որ  սիրեմ  ու  գժվեմ  մի  աղջկա  համար,  չեմ  ամուսնանա  իրա  հետ,  եթե  ինքը  իրան  ինձ  հետ  նման  բան  թույլ  տա  մինչև  ամուսնանալը


եթե 2-տեք պատրաստ են հոգեպես,դրա մեջ բան չկա,դա ել ուրիշ սերա,բայց ամեն մեկը մի ձև է մտածում:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էդ քեզ թվում ա, կամուսնացնեն


Բա որ հանկարծ գաղտնի կանալներով էդ աղջկա համբավը հասնի տնետուն: :Shok:

----------


## My World My Space

> Չեն խաչում, ուղղակի էլ աղջիկը կույս չի լինում:


հետո մի 25000 դրամով նորից կույս ա դառնում..... :Wink:

----------

tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> ինչքան  էլ  որ  սիրեմ  ու  գժվեմ  մի  աղջկա  համար,  չեմ  ամուսնանա  իրա  հետ,  եթե  ինքը  իրան  ինձ  հետ  նման  բան  թույլ  տա  մինչև  ամուսնանալը


_Բայց էդ պահին առիթից կօգտվես, չէ՞…

ուֆ երեխեք…_

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ուրիշները իմանալու ե՞ն:


 :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա որ հանկարծ գաղտնի կանալներով էդ աղջկա համբավը հասնի տնետուն:


Ավելի վատ քեզ համար, «համբավավոր» աղջկա հետ կամուսնանաս :Jpit: 

Հայկ ջան, նենց փորձված աղվեսներ են թակարդն ընկել, որ դու՝ միամիտ լոռեցի, ձև չունես…

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.08.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> հետո մի 25000 դրամով նորից կույս ա դառնում.....


ես չէի ուզում գրել,բայց ..    :Smile:  ետել կա  ես տենց մարդ գիտեմ  ,որ եղել ու ապրել են իրար հետ,բայց մերը աղջկա խանգարեց իրանց երջանկությանը ու բաժանեց միմյանց,դեռ նույնիսկ չեին էլ նշանվել  :Sad:  ես իրա........

----------


## Երկնային

> Բա որ հանկարծ գաղտնի կանալներով էդ աղջկա համբավը հասնի տնետուն:


_Ի՞նչ համբավ, Հայկ: Որ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սիրել ա, հետդ եղել ա, դառավ անբարոյակա՞ն… չեմ ասում ամեն պատահածի հետ, մենակ քո հետ… 

Ու վոոբշե, եթե ուզում եք իմանաք՝ կույս լինելը բարոյական լինելու հետ հեեեեչ կապ չունի, մեծ տղաներ եք, պետք ա որ իմանայիք… 

թե խի էս թեման մտա, հեսա սաղի հետ կռվեմ, գնամ_

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չեն խաչում, ուղղակի էլ աղջիկը կույս չի լինում:


Դա էլ ընդունելի երևույթ չի, որ ամեն մի կիսախակ հարաբերության հիման վրա սեքս են անում: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (04.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ուրիշները իմանալու ե՞ն:


 :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> _Ի՞նչ համբավ, Հայկ: Որ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սիրել ա, հետդ եղել ա, դառավ անբարոյակա՞ն… չեմ ասում ամեն պատահածի հետ, մենակ քո հետ… 
> 
> Ու վոոբշե, եթե ուզում եք իմանաք՝ կույս լինելը բարոյական լինելու հետ հեեեեչ կապ չունի, մեծ տղաներ եք, պետք ա որ իմանայիք… 
> 
> թե խի էս թեման մտա, հեսա սաղի հետ կռվեմ, գնամ_



*Երկնայի՛ն* - Մարմնավաճառներն են անբարոյականները՞

----------


## Sagittarius

ես թեման ավելի շատ չատ ա հիշեցնում  :Sad: 
շատ շատ գրառումների տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, արժեքները ճիշտ ու սխալ չեն լինում, դրանք կամ լինում են, կամ չեն լինում.

*ուղղակի աշխատեք ձեր սեփական արժեքային համակարգում անբարոյական չլինել*

----------

Chuk (04.08.2010), My World My Space (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> _Ի՞նչ համբավ, Հայկ: Որ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սիրել ա, հետդ եղել ա, դառավ անբարոյակա՞ն… չեմ ասում ամեն պատահածի հետ, մենակ քո հետ… 
> 
> Ու վոոբշե, եթե ուզում եք իմանաք՝ կույս լինելը բարոյական լինելու հետ հեեեեչ կապ չունի, մեծ տղաներ եք, պետք ա որ իմանայիք… 
> 
> թե խի էս թեման մտա, հեսա սաղի հետ կռվեմ, գնամ_


Ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ,աղջիկը չի կարա դառնա անբարոյական,եթե եղելա մենակ իր սիրեցյալի հետ

----------


## Ariadna

> *Երկնային* - Մարմնավաճառներն են անբարոյականները՞


Անբարոյականը նա է, ով դավաճանում է իր սիրելիին՝ անկախ սեռից։

----------

Chuk (04.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), murmushka (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դա էլ ընդունելի երևույթ չի, որ ամեն մի կիսախակ հարաբերության հիման վրա սեքս են անում:


Իհարկե, միանշանակ, բայց ո՞վա գժվել կիսախակ վիճակում սեքս անի:  :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

Էս թեման ինձ նենց ա բացել  :LOL: 

Ժողովուրդ մենակ մի հարց, էլի։ Ու նենց առանց ցրելու, կոնկրետ պատասխան։ Էտ որ կույս լինելը տենց կարևոր ու կյանքի ու մահվան հարց ա, բա էտ տղու կույս լինել չլինե՞լը ոնց եք ստուգելու։ Թե, եթե տղեն պուպուլիկ ունի, ուրեմն առավելություն ունի՞  :Angry2:   Յաաաաախք  :Bad:

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), Chuk (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Leo Negri (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (04.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անբարոյականը նա է, ով դավաճանում է իր սիրելիին։ (Նյուտ ջան, քեզ չեմ ասում էլի, գիտեմ, որ դու տարբերում ես)


Էտ ո՞րտեղա գրած

----------


## Ariadna

> Էտ ո՞րտեղա գրած


Հենց էստեղ հիմա գրվեց, կարող եք նույնիսկ պրինտ անել  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Jarre (04.08.2010), murmushka (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010), Մանուլ (04.08.2010), Նարե (05.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Էս թեման ինձ նենց ա բացել 
> 
> Ժողովուրդ մենակ մի հարց, էլի։ Ու նենց առանց ցրելու, կոնկրետ պատասխան։ Էտ որ կույս լինելը տենց կարևոր ու կյանքի ու մահվան հարց ա, բա էտ տղու կույս լինել չլինե՞լը ոնց եք ստուգելու։ Թե, եթե տղեն պուպուլիկ ունի, ուրեմն առավելություն ունի՞   Յաաաաախք


հայկական տրամաբանությունա ու պապենական սովետի ժամաակվա Լենինից եկած:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ավելի վատ քեզ համար, «համբավավոր» աղջկա հետ կամուսնանաս
> 
> Հայկ ջան, նենց փորձված աղվեսներ են թակարդն ընկել, որ դու՝ միամիտ լոռեցի, ձև չունես…


Աչքիս մի հատ անթացուպ, անթասիբ մեկին առնեմ: :Blush:  Տենց ինձ ավելի հանգիստ կզգամ: :Xeloq:  Օրը 24 ժամ ազատ սեր, համբավը տեղն ա, բոլորին հայտնի ա ինքը ով ա, ինձ էլ հայտնի ա ով ինչ ա խոսալու մեր հետևից: Եթե հանկարծ դավաճանեց էլ` ես իրան կդավաճանեմ: :Goblin:  Ամեն ինչ բացահայտ ա, թե չէ ինձ շատ պետք ա էդքան անորոշությունների մեջ ընկնեմ: :Xeloq:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.08.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հենց էստեղ հիմա գրվեց, կարող եք նույնիսկ պրինտ անել


Ո՞վ, ի՞նչվոր մեկը  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

> *Երկնայի՛ն* - Մարմնավաճառներն են անբարոյականները՞


_Իմ աչքում ներկա պահին ավելի անբարոյականը էն տղեն ա, որ օգտագործում ա աղջկան: Նա, ով գիտի, որ ինքը չկույս աղջկա հետ չի ամուսնանալու ոչ մի դեպքում, ու գիտի, որ էդ աղջկա մոտ ինքը առաջինն ա լինելու, ու մեկ ա օգտվում ա առիթից… Էն հարիֆ աղջիկն էլ հարսանիք-մարսանիք ա պատկերացնում…

Իսկ մարմնավաճառների պահով ես ասելու բան չունեմ, էդ իրանց ընտրածն ա ու իրանք իրանց կույսի տեղ չեն դնում…_

----------

Chuk (04.08.2010), einnA (07.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Jarre (04.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (04.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010), Նարե (05.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> _Իմ աչքում ներկա պահին ավելի անբարոյականը էն տղեն ա, որ օգտագործում ա աղջկան: Նա, ով գիտի, որ ինքը չկույս աղջկա հետ չի ամուսնանալու ոչ մի դեպքում, ու գիտի, որ էդ աղջկա մոտ ինքը առաջինն ա լինելու, ու մեկ ա օգտվում ա առիթից… Էն հարիֆ աղջիկն էլ հարսանիք-մարսանիք ա պատկերացնում…
> 
> Իսկ մարմնավաճառների պահով ես ասելու բան չունեմ, էդ իրանց ընտրածն ա ու իրանք իրանց կույսի տեղ չեն դնում…_


մի բան ասեմ ,եթե չգիտես,հիմա տղեքը հեռու են մնում այդպիսի աղջիկների հետ առաջին անգամ լինելուց,որովհետև կարողա իրա վերջը լավ չլինի,դե չխորանամ խի,ոնց:

----------


## Աբելյան

> _Ի՞նչ համբավ, Հայկ: Որ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սիրել ա, հետդ եղել ա, դառավ անբարոյակա՞ն… չեմ ասում ամեն պատահածի հետ, մենակ քո հետ… 
> 
> Ու վոոբշե, եթե ուզում եք իմանաք՝ կույս լինելը բարոյական լինելու հետ հեեեեչ կապ չունի, մեծ տղաներ եք, պետք ա որ իմանայիք… 
> 
> թե խի էս թեման մտա, հեսա սաղի հետ կռվեմ, գնամ_


Կապ չունի, իրա մտքով սեռական հարաբերություններ են անցել: :Shok:  Որտեղից ա իմացել... Հաստատ մի տեղից տեսել ա... Եթե մի տեղից չի էլ տեսել, ուրեմն ինքը պատկերացրել ա... Ուրեմն ինքը էդ տղուն հավանած էլ կլնի... :Bad:  Ուրեմն մտքով ինձ դավաճանել ա: :Cray:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> մի բան ասեմ ,եթե չգիտես,հիմա տղեքը հեռու են մնում այդպիսի աղջիկների հետ առաջին անգամ լինելուց,որովհետև կարողա իրա վերջը լավ չլինի,դե չխորանամ խի,ոնց:


աբեր անչափահասներից են հեռու մնում:

----------


## My World My Space

> _
> Իսկ մարմնավաճառների պահով ես ասելու բան չունեմ, էդ իրանց ընտրածն ա ու իրանք իրանց կույսի տեղ չեն դնում…_


Մեկ-մեկ դնում են, եթե ամուսնանալու հարմար թեկնածու են գտնում..... :Wink:

----------

Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աչքիս մի հատ անթացուպ, անթասիբ մեկին առնեմ: Տենց ինձ ավելի հանգիստ կզգամ: Օրը 24 ժամ ազատ սեր, համբավը տեղն ա, բոլորին հայտնի ա ինքը ով ա, ինձ էլ հայտնի ա ով ինչ ա խոսալու մեր հետևից: Եթե հանկարծ դավաճանեց էլ` ես իրան կդավաճանեմ::aggresive Ամեն ինչ բացահայտ ա, թե չէ ինձ շատ պետք ա էդքան անորոշությունների մեջ ընկնեմ:


Դե, տենց մի էլ հուսալքվի, Հայկ ջան :Jpit:  սաղ հեչ, աչքս ջուր կտրեց է այ ախպեր, կարուսելները մնացին :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

> աբեր անչափահասներից են հեռու մնում:


ապեր ես չափահասների համար ել եմ ասում,եթե մի քիչ խրված լինեիր այդ մասով կիմանայիր թե խի եմ ետի ասում,եքա պատմությունա:լավ արի ստեղ ետ չքնարկենք,բայց իմացի,որ չափահասի վրով ելա լավ թեմաներ լինում

----------


## Երկնային

> Կապ չունի, իրա մտքով սեռական հարաբերություններ են անցել: Որտեղից ա իմացել... Հաստատ մի տեղից տեսել ա... Եթե մի տեղից չի էլ տեսել, ուրեմն ինքը պատկերացրել ա... Ուրեմն ինքը էդ տղուն հավանած էլ կլնի... Ուրեմն մտքով ինձ դավաճանել ա:


_Հայկ, ես չկամ  Քիչ էր մնում քո երեսից սմայլիկների չարաշահում անեի էս նեղ մաջալին 

Տենաս մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ հիմա չեմ ջոկում էս լուրջ ես գրել, թե կատակով  եթե լուրջ էր, կներես  

Վերջը օֆֆտոպի համար եմ տուգանվելու, եթե ոչ սմայլիկների չարաշահման համար_

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էլի սկսվեց :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (04.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), Հայուհի (04.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> _Հայկ, ես չկամ  Քիչ էր մնում քո երեսից սմայլիկների չարաշահում անեի էս նեղ մաջալին 
> 
> Տենաս մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ հիմա չեմ ջոկում էս լուրջ ես գրել, թե կատակով  եթե լուրջ էր, կներես _


Արխային, չեմ ների: :Wink: 



> Դե, տենց մի էլ հուսալքվի, Հայկ ջան սաղ հեչ, աչքս ջուր կտրեց է այ ախպեր, կարուսելները մնացին


Թու... Սիրտս նենց կարուսել ուզեց... Սաղ էս մեր ադաթավոր հայ աղջիկների մեղքով... :Cry:

----------

Շինարար (04.08.2010), Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Թու... Սիրտս նենց կարուսել ուզեց... *Սաղ էս մեր ադաթավոր հայ աղջիկների մեղքով*...


Մեկը բողոքումա, որ կույս չեն... մյուսը՝ ադաթավոր են... Կողմնորոշվե՛ք, ժողովու՛րդ :Angry2: 
Հ.Գ. Դրա համար էլ պետք չի տենց թեմաներ քննարկել, մեկա ընդհանուր եզրահանգման երբեք չեք գա:

----------

tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> _Իմ աչքում ներկա պահին ավելի անբարոյականը էն տղեն ա, որ օգտագործում ա աղջկան: Նա, ով գիտի, որ ինքը չկույս աղջկա հետ չի ամուսնանալու ոչ մի դեպքում, ու գիտի, որ էդ աղջկա մոտ ինքը առաջինն ա լինելու, ու մեկ ա օգտվում ա առիթից… Էն հարիֆ աղջիկն էլ հարսանիք-մարսանիք ա պատկերացնում…
> 
> Իսկ մարմնավաճառների պահով ես ասելու բան չունեմ, էդ իրանց ընտրածն ա ու իրանք իրանց կույսի տեղ չեն դնում…_


Դե դա էլ է սխալ, որ աղջիկների պատկերացմամբ, տղաների հետ ցանկացած ընկերություն պետք է հարսանիքով ավարտվի։ Ու, ընդհանրապես, ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իմ ուղեղում ու ոչ միայն։

Իմ կարծիքով, մարդ մի բան անելուց պետք ա մտածի, իրա խիղճը հանգիստ լինելո՞ւ  է էդ բանն անելուց հետո...Բնությունից տրված, տղաներն ավելի ազատ են էդ հարցում։ Բայց դե էն աղջիկն էլ, ում նկատմամբ անխղճություն են անում, կարա կոտրվի, դառնա հրեշ ու էնքա՜՜՜՜՜ն տղու անխղճություն անի որ...

Վոպշմ, էդ ամեն ինչը շատ դժվար ա, բայց պետք ա ամեն մեկը իրա համար էդ արժեքային համակարգը, առաջնահերթությունները դարակ-դարակ դասավորի՝ իր բոլոր հատկանիշները հաշվի առնելով։ Օրինակ, եթե շաատ կրքոտ ա՝ ոչ մեկին հավերժ սեր չխոստանա, կամ էլ գտնի իրա նման մեկին։ Բայց մի բան էլ եմ հասկացել, որ էդ դասավորելը համարյա անհնար ա մինչև քիթդ գետնին չքսես։ Սենց հարցերում ուրիշի սխալներով կարան սովորեն միայն շաաաաատ խելացիները։   

Արյա, «նախաամուսնական», «սեռական», «հարաբերություններ» բառերից ոչ մեկը չօգտագործեցի։ :Tongue:

----------

Leo Negri (04.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեկը բողոքումա, որ կույս չեն... մյուսը՝ ադաթավոր են... Կողմնորոշվե՛ք, ժողովու՛րդ
> Հ.Գ. Դրա համար էլ պետք չի տենց թեմաներ քննարկել, մեկա ընդհանուր եզրահանգման երբեք չեք գա:


Էհ, ասենք թե կողմնորոշվեցինք... :Smile:

----------

Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Էհ, ասենք թե կողմնորոշվեցինք...


Էդ քիչա, ադաթ կա, բան կա... :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մեկա հեսա մտնենք Եվրոխորհուրդ`հայերի իմացած Եվրոպան , սաղ ես քնննարկումներն կմոռանանք,ու կույս բառը ընդմիշտ կվերանա,ել չեմ ասում ադաթի մասին:

----------


## Inana

Մի հատ  ինձ ծանոթ տղա կա, ինքը ասում ա` ես  թքած ունեմ` աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ: Եթե սիրեմ կամուսնանամ: Հիմա էս ֆորումի տղաներին եմ հարցնում: Դուք, եթե աղջկան շաաատ սիրեք ու հետո պարզվի, որ ինքը կույս չի, վերջ էլ իրա հետ չեք ամուսնանա, թե........?

----------

tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Մի հատ  ինձ ծանոթ տղա կա, ինքը ասում ա` ես  թքած ունեմ` աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ: Եթե սիրեմ կամուսնանամ: Հիմա էս ֆորումի տղաներին եմ հարցնում: Դուք, եթե աղջկան շաաատ սիրեք ու հետո պարզվի, որ ինքը կույս չի, վերջ էլ իրա հետ չեք ամուսնանա, թե........?


ՉԷ,եթե իմ հետ լիներ առաջին անգամ հա!!!!!

----------


## Արևածագ

*Նախամուսնական* սեռական հարաբերությունների քննարկումը ահագին զվարճալի թեմա է, այդ պատճառով էլ մարդիկ աշխուժորեն գրում են այստեղ:  Իսկ *հետամուսնականը* երևի ողբալի է, դրա պատճառով էլ այդ մասին ակումբում թեմա չկա... :Think:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010), Yellow Raven (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010), Հայկօ (04.08.2010), Հայուհի (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010), Շինարար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հատ  ինձ ծանոթ տղա կա, ինքը ասում ա` ես  թքած ունեմ` աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ: Եթե սիրեմ կամուսնանամ: Հիմա էս ֆորումի տղաներին եմ հարցնում: Դուք, եթե աղջկան շաաատ սիրեք ու հետո պարզվի, որ ինքը կույս չի, վերջ էլ իրա հետ չեք ամուսնանա, թե........?


Հեռատես տղան էս հարցին չի պատասխանի :Jpit:  ու ընդհանրապես ծիծաղելի եմ համարում՝ ինձ համար մեկ ա-ի կարգի հայտարարությունները, ինտիմը կյանքը պետք ա մնա ինտիմ, ում ինչ գործն ա՝ նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունեցել են թե ոչ, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի գովազդել սեփական նախաամուսնական սեքսը կամ սեփական կնոջ՝ մինչև ամուսնանալը ոչ կույս լինելը :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (04.08.2010), Հայուհի (04.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> *Նախամուսնական* սեռական հարաբերությունների քննարկումը ահագին զվարճալի թեմա է, այդ պատճառով էլ մարդիկ աշխուժորեն գրում են այստեղ:  Իսկ *հետամուսնականը* երևի ողբալի է, դրա համար էլ այդ մասին ակումբում թեմա չկա...


ավելի լավա չբացել,չեմ ուզում պատկերացնեմ ,թե ընդեղ ինչա կատարվելու,մանավանդ աղջիկները ոնց են հարձակվելու տղաների վրա :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Արևածագ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այստեղ արտահայտվողների 90 % - ի գիտեն որ ես սենց կանեմ էս էս էս իրավիճակներում, բայց հետո անելու ճիշտ հակառակը: Էս են հարցնա որ չէս կարող միանշանակ էս պահին դրան պատասխան տալ: Ուղղակի կարող էս մոտավոր քո կարծիքը հայտնել այս թեմայով:

----------


## tikopx

> Հեռատես տղան էս հարցին չի պատասխանի


ես ինձի թույլ չեմ տա,բայց դուք չգիտեմ,դրա համար ել հաստատ եմ ասում

----------

Inana (04.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Հեռատես տղան էս հարցին չի պատասխանի ու ընդհանրապես ծիծաղելի եմ համարում՝ ինձ համար մեկ ա-ի կարգի հայտարարությունները, ինտիմը կյանքը պետք ա մնա ինտիմ, ում ինչ գործն ա՝ նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունեցել են թե ոչ, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի գովազդել սեփական նախաամուսնական սեքսը կամ սեփական կնոջ՝ մինչև ամուսնանալը ոչ կույս լինելը


Ուղղակի էս հարցի պատասխանը ցույց կտար ձեր կախվածությունը հասարակական կարծիքից կամ ձեր համարձակությունը հանուն սիրո ներել սիրելիի մի ՄԵԾ սխալը :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> մեկա հեսա մտնենք Եվրոխորհուրդ`հայերի իմացած Եվրոպան , սաղ ես քնննարկումներն կմոռանանք,ու կույս բառը ընդմիշտ կվերանա,ել չեմ ասում ադաթի մասին:


Կարող ա արդեն մեզ քննադատեն մեր ոչ էնքան ազատ մտածելակերպի համար: :Jpit:

----------


## Սամսար

> *Նախամուսնական* սեռական հարաբերությունների քննարկումը ահագին զվարճալի թեմա է, այդ պատճառով էլ մարդիկ աշխուժորեն գրում են այստեղ: Իսկ *հետամուսնականը* երևի ողբալի է, դրա պատճառով էլ այդ մասին ակումբում թեմա չկա...


Հետամուսնականը, երևի, ռուսների ասած «պեսպօրյադօչնիե սվյազի»-ն ա կամ էլ արաղը։

----------

tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուղղակի էս հարցի պատասխանը ցույց կտար ձեր կախվածությունը հասարակական կարծիքից կամ ձեր համարձակությունը հանուն սիրո ներել սիրելիի մի ՄԵԾ սխալը


Կարդալ է պետք գրառումները մեջբերելուց առաջ :Smile:

----------


## Inana

> Կարդալ է պետք գրառումները մեջբերելուց առաջ


Հա? Բա ես չգիտեի :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մի հատ  ինձ ծանոթ տղա կա, ինքը ասում ա` ես  թքած ունեմ` աղջիկը կույս ա, թե չէ: Եթե սիրեմ կամուսնանամ: Հիմա էս ֆորումի տղաներին եմ հարցնում: Դուք, եթե աղջկան շաաատ սիրեք ու հետո պարզվի, որ ինքը կույս չի, վերջ էլ իրա հետ չեք ամուսնանա, թե........?


Կամուսնանամ.
1. Եթե աղջիկը ի ծնե կույս չի:
2. Եթե աղջկան ժամանակին բռնաբարել ա մեկը: (Էս 2-ը գործնականում անհնար տարբերակներ են)
3. Եթե էդ աղջկան կուսությունից ես եմ զրկել:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Անցնում էի ասի մի երկու տող էլ ես գրեմ էլի  :Smile: 
Նախ և առաջ ուզում եմ հայտնեմ թե իմ համար ովքեր են անբարոյական համարվում ովքեր չէ, 

Կույս լինելը կամ չլինելը դա 90% ով կապ չունի;Ձեր ասած փաղոցային մարմնավաճառները անբարոյական չեն քանի որ չեն թաքցնում իրանց ով լինելը, ավելի շատ անբարոյական են "սարքովի" կույսերը;90% տղաներին ա վերաբերվում, եթե աղջկան սիրեն ու աղջիկն էլ կույս չլինի հաստատ դա ոչ մի բանի չի խանգառելու ուզել կամ չուզելուն քանի որ.....Քանի որ կարևորը միշտ նայա որ իրար հասկանան, եթե նույնիսկ տարբեր խավերից են;Տղաների  կույս չլինելը աղջիկները/կանայք միշտ էլ հանդուրժել են, բայց սրտի խորքում նեղացած են եղել, նենց որ էն տղաները որոնք համարում են իրանց համար նորմալ ու բարոյական տղա, որ հենց իրանք կույս չեն ապա սխալվում են առնվազը նրա համար որ իրենց կինը տենց չի համարում;Աղջիկը որը փորձում ա թաքցնի իրա անցյալը վերջի վեջո ամեն ինչ պարզ ա դառնում ու հավայ վրեն նակլեյկա ա կպցվում անբարոյականի, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր սկզբից ասերԷն տղեն որ ասում ա, որ 100% էս դեպքում կանեմ հենց սենց սովորաբար 90%ով հակառակն ա անում, դա ընդամենը անհաջող ինքնահաստատում ա... (երբեք մի ասա 100%)
Երևի թե էսքանը... Կաևորեք Ձեր համար Ձեր սկզբունքները... :Smile:

----------

Agni (05.08.2010), Ariadna (05.08.2010), CactuSoul (05.08.2010), Inana (04.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), tikopx (04.08.2010), Երկնային (05.08.2010), Հայուհի (04.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> 1. Եթե աղջիկը ի ծնե կույս չի:


Տենց բան էլ ա լինում :Shok:

----------

tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Տենց բան էլ ա լինում


Իհարկե լինում ա: Կամ էլ դեֆլորացիայի ժամանակ կիսալուսնաձև թաղանթը չի պատռվում:

----------

Inana (04.08.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2010), tikopx (04.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Փաստորեն մեր տղաները պահպանողական հայացքներ ունեն?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հա? Բա ես չգիտեի


 Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ ձեր խոսակցույանը, բայց Ինանան ջան քո հարցի պատասխանը կստանայիր, եթե կարդայիր թեմայի առաջին 40 էջերը  :Smile:  
Նորից կրկնելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Inana

> Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ ձեր խոսակցույանը, բայց Ինանան ջան քո հարցի պատասխանը կստանայիր, եթե կարդայիր թեմայի առաջին 40 էջերը  
> Նորից կրկնելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում:


Կներեք, չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## tikopx

> Կներեք, չեմ կարդացել:


ես էլ

----------


## Հայկօ

Կարդում եմ ու չգիտես ինչու՝ պատկերացնում եմ էս ամբողջ ղալմաղալը մոտավորապես նույն մասնակիցների կատարմամբ, բայց ռեալում ու Բանգլադեշ գնացող ճխտված 77 համարի մարշուտկի մեջ  ::}: : Չգիտեմ, ինձ բացել ա  :LOL: :


Լաչառ ձայն. «Արյա դու կամուսնանայի՜՞ր: Չէ դու հարցիս պատասխանի. կամուսնանայի՞ր (հողերս գլխիդ)»: Գյաջ_ըլնեմ ձայն. «Հա դե մոքուր ջան ոնց որ ուրեմն բանը էդ պտի մեկ էլ տեսար համ էլ թե չէ՜ աբե...»: Քնքույշ_տղու ձայն՝ հետևի շարքերից. «Դա բնավ նշանակություն չունի... Ա՜խ, ա՜խ, աաաաաաաաաա՜խ, հա լավ, ունի, ունի՜»: Աղջկա ձայն՝ հետևի շարքերից. «Դա բնավ նշանակություն չու... չու... չու... չունի-իիի-իիիիի-իիիիիիի՜... աահ... աաաաաաաաաա՜հ... չունի...»: Գյաջ_ըլնեմ ձայն. «Հո հո հո... քո համար որ հաստատ արդեն չունի, ազիզ: Լավն էի՞, կյանք»: Լաչառ ձայն (գերագույն արհամարանքով). «Հա, մեկ դու ես լավը, մեկ էլ էն հետևի նստած պարսիկը (հողերս դրա գլխին): Սիս_Մասիս ձայն. «Ես չեմ հասկընար, աս ի՞նչ փութանկա օթոբաս է, ես... Աաաաաաաաա՜խ, կուսությի՜ւնս...»: Շոֆեռի ձայն. «Կույս-մույս չգիտեմ, վերջում սաղդ էլ մուծվելու եք»: Աղջկա ձայն. «Ես կողմ եմ ազատ մարշուտկայական հարաբերություններին... Ինչ հաստ է ձեր... դրամապանակը...»: Սիս_Մասիս ձայն. «Հարգա՛վ, աղվո՛րս, եգուր հայենիքին կապանքները թոթափեմ վրայեդ»: Քնքույշ_տղու ձայն (ամաչկոտ). «Ըըը... կներեք, էլի... սխալ տեղ եք ներդնում ձեր դրամապանակը»: Սիս_Մասիս ձայն. «Հոգ չէ, աղվո՛րս, փան մը չկա, եգուր հայրենիքիս գարոդը քաղեմ քեզմե-եեեե-եեեեեե-եեեեեեե՜»:  Գյաջ_ըլնեմ ձայն. «Գյաջ ըլնեմ...»: Լաչառ_ձայն (հույսով լեցուն). «Դու դրամապանակ չունե՞ս, ապեր»: Շոֆեռի ձայն (դավադիտ եղած). «Ս****ր եղեք սաղդ, հասանք: Աբեր, էդ դրամապանակդ քաշի մարդիկ կարանան իջնեն»: Աղջկա ձայն (թել ու ասեղի կարոտ). «Ո՞վ կարա քսանհինգհազարանոց մանրի»:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), impression (05.08.2010), Jarre (05.08.2010), Kuk (04.08.2010), kyahi (05.08.2010), LoK® (05.08.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), REAL_ist (05.08.2010), Skeptic (05.08.2010), Yellow Raven (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Աբելյան (05.08.2010), Արևածագ (04.08.2010), Երկնային (05.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.08.2010), Մանուլ (05.08.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Օ՜ֆ, օ՜ֆ:
Գրառումս թեմայից դուրս չի: Դիտարկում ա:
Ուրեմն ունենք բարիկադ ու բարիկադի 2 կողմ:
մի կողմում կանացի սեռն ու տղամարդկային սեռի ավելի հասուն, մեծ տարիքի մարդիկ են, հիմնականում,
մյուս կողմում տղամարդկային սեռի առավել երիտասարդ տարիքի մարդիկ, հիմնականում:

Անշուշտ բարիկադի երկու կողմում էլ կան բացառություններ:
Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ բարիկադի մյուս կողմում գտնվող ներկայիս առավել երիտասարդ տարիքի ներկայացուցիչները մի քանի տարի անց հայտնվելու են բարիկադի այս կողմում, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես այժմ այս կողմում են շատերը նրանցից, ովքեր 2-3 տարի առաջ մյուս կողմում էին:

Ընդամենը դիտարկում էր: Գուցե ճիշտ: Գուցե սխալ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ու մտորելու տեղ տվող  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.08.2010), Աբելյան (05.08.2010)

----------


## impression

> Կամուսնանամ.
> 1. Եթե աղջիկը ի ծնե կույս չի:
> 2. Եթե աղջկան ժամանակին բռնաբարել ա մեկը: (Էս 2-ը գործնականում անհնար տարբերակներ են)
> 3. Եթե էդ աղջկան կուսությունից ես եմ զրկել:


Հայկ ջան, մնում էր ավելացնեիր՝
 համապատասխան կանդիդատները գրեն պմ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), tikopx (05.08.2010), Աբելյան (05.08.2010), Երկնային (05.08.2010), Հայուհի (05.08.2010), Նիկեա (01.04.2017), Չամիչ (05.08.2010), Ռեդ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ասվածը կարելի է տարբեր կերպ հասկանալ: Նախամուսնական սեռական կյանք էն մարդու հետ ում հետ պատրաստվում ես ամուսնանալ, նախամուսնական սեռական կապ մեկի հետ ով չի պատրաստվում քեզ հետ ամուսնանալ եւ այլն....

Երկրորդ տարբերակի դեպքում արգելքներ դնելը դեռ մի կերպ կարելի է հասկանալ, բայց առաջին տարբերակի դեքպում, երբ մարդիկ արդեն նշանվել են, 5-7 ամիս հետո պատրաստվում են ամուսնալ, պարտաճանաչ նստել սպասում եմ առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվան, մեղմ ասած հակաբնական է, կոպիտ ասած՝ աննորմալ:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), tikopx (05.08.2010), Ռեդ (05.08.2010), Սամսար (05.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Կարծում եմ թե այս նյութը շատ է համապատասխանում թեմային, ինչևէ կարդացեք շատ հետաքրքիր է  :LOL: 

*ԿՈՒՅՍ ՀԱՐՍՆԵՐԻՆ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՑ ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ*

_Հնում որոշ ազգերի համար կույս ամուսնանալը խայտառակություն էր_  :Smile: 

Ուսումնասիրելով մարդկության սեքսուալ հին ավանդույթները, սկսում ես մտածել, որ դարեր առաջ մեր նախնիները շատ ավելի ազատ են եղել սեռական հարաբերություններում, քան այսօրվա քաղաքակիրթ մարդիկ: Մեր նախնիները ամեն ինչ անում էին, որպեսզի սեքսից առավելագույն հաճույք ստանային եւ նմանապես հաճույք պատճառեին զուգընկերոջը: Ճիշտ է, մեր նախնիների ամենատարածված սեքս-ավանդույթներից էր հաճույք պատճառել ոչ միայն ամուսնուն, այլեւ գյուղապետին, հարգարժան հյուրին կամ, ասենք, անծանոթ անցորդին, այնուամենայնիվ, նրանց համար դա «սուրբ» գործ էր:
Օրինակ՝ *Տիբեթում* նախքան ամուսնանալը կինը պետք է նվազագույնը 20 տղամարդու հետ սեռական կապ ունենար, հակառակ դեպքում «տունը կմնար»: Եվ որպեսզի որքան հնարավոր է շատ տղամարդու գրավեին, չամուսնացած տիբեթուհիները դուրս էին գալիս իրենց բնակավայրի գլխավոր մայրուղի եւ օրերով սպասում անցորդներին: Երբ հանդիպում ու գայթակղում էին երկար սպասված անցորդին ու վերջապես սեռական ակտը կայանում էր, տիբեթուհիները նորաթուխ երկրպագուից ինչ-որ իր էին խնդրում՝ փոքրիկ հայելի կամ ոչ թանկարժեք թեւնոց, վզնոց: Դա արվում էր ոչ թե որպես հուշ՝ անմոռանալի սեքսի մասին, այլ գյուղի ավագներին ու ավանդապաշտներին ապացուցելու, որ իսկապես սեքս եղել է եւ ըստ այդ նվերների քանակի՝ հաստատվում էր նաեւ գայթակղված տղամարդկանց քանակը: Ընդ որում, նույն Տիբեթում կույս ամուսնանալը պարզապես խայտառակություն էր: Եթե որեւէ ընտանիք կույս աղջիկ հարս բերեր ու հանկարծ այդ «գույժն» ընկներ հարեւանների ականջը, ապա ամբողջ ընտանիքին գյուղից վտարում էին:
Ըստ *Հերոդոտոսի*, *աֆրիկյան հենդա ցեղերի* կանանց ոտքերը զարդարում էին կաշվե շղթաները: Որքան շատ այդ շղթաներից, այնքան այդ կանայք մեծ հարգանք էին վայելում տղամարդկանց շրջանում: Բանն այն է, որ շղթաների քանակով հաշվում էին, թե որքան տղամարդ է եղել այդ կնոջ կյանքում: Աֆրիկացի կանայք անգամ հպարտանում էին ոտքի շղթաների քանակով. որքան շատ շղթա՝ այնքան ցանկալի հարսնացու: Այս ավանդույթում ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն կա: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ սեքսը ամուր ընտանիքի գրավականներից է համարվում, ապա տիբեթուհիներն ու աֆրիկուհիները մի քանի տասնյակ տղամարդու հետ սեռական կապի մեջ մտնելով, ոչ միայն իրենց աստվածներին էին հաճոյանում, այլեւ փորձ էին ձեռք բերում եւ վերջապես ընտրում էին լավագույն փեսացուին: Ասում են՝ Տիբեթի եւ Աֆրիկայի որոշ գյուղերում դեռեւս այս ավանդույթը պահպանվել է:
Իսկ ահա *Հյուսիսային Կամչատկայի* բնակիչները դարեր շարունակ հյուրընկալության շատ համարձակ ավանդույթ ունեին: Տանտիրոջ համար մեծ պատիվ էր, եթե հյուրը սեռական կապի մեջ մտներ տանտիրուհու հետ: Ուստի տանտիրուհին ջանք չէր խնայում հյուրին դուր գալու համար: Եթե հանկարծ հյուրը ցանկություն չհայտներ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ տիկնոջ հետ, դա համարվում էր մեծ վիրավորանք: Իսկ երբ տանտիրուհուն հաջողվում էր սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ հյուրի հետ եւ 9 ամիս հետո երեխա էր ծնվում, ապա ողջ գյուղով մեծ շուքով նշում էին այդ առիթը՝ որպես երկար սպասված տոն:
Պոլինեզիայում ամուսնանալուց առաջ հարսնացուն պետք է գոնե 2 երեխա ունենար, ընդ որում՝ երեխաների հայրությունը ոչ ոքի չէր հետաքրքրում: Գուցե ավանդույթի նպատակը ցեղը բազմացնե՞լն էր:
Նախկինում *Նոր Գվինեայի Տրոբրիան* կղզիներում զուգընկերոջը գրգռելու լավագույն տարբերակ էր համարվում նրա թարթիչները, բառի բուն իմաստով՝ կրծելը: Գուցե այս տարբերակը կիրառեն մազոխիստական սեքսի սիրահարները, բայց սովորական «մահկանացուների» համար բավական է նաեւ էրոգեն գոտիները համբուրելն ու շոյելը:
Հանուն սեքսի՝ մարդիկ ինչի ասես, որ ընդունակ չեն: Ինդոնեզիայի Սումատրա կղզու բատտա ցեղի տղամարդիկ իրենց առնանդամի աշխատանքն «աշխուժացնելու» նպատակով սեռական ակտից առաջ առնանդամի ծայրից մետաղի կտորներ կամ փոքրիկ քարեր էին մտցնում: Բատտա ցեղի տղամարդկանց կարծիքով, այդպես նրանք յուրահատուկ հաճույք էին պատճառում զուգընկերուհուն: Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչպիսի զգացողություններ են ստացել կանայք, բայց որ դա միանշանակ վտանգավոր փորձարկում է, կհամաձայնեն շատերը:
Խաղաղ օվկիանոսի *Միկրոնեզիա կղզու* ցեղերից մեկի տղամարդիկ կանանց գրգռելու համար սեռական ակտին մասնակից էին դարձնում խայթող մրջյունին, որի խայթոցը կարճատեւ, բայց շա՜տ սուր էրոտիկ զգացողություն էր պատճառում:
*Կորեացի* եւ *ճապոնացի* կանայք մինչ օրս էլ սեռական ակտի ժամանակ տղամարդուն «զգոն» պահելու համար ոսկե ասեղով «քնքշանքով» ծակում են նրա առնանդամը: Ըստ ճապոնուհիների, դա խթանում է սեռական ցանկությունը:
*Բրազիլիայի տոպինամբա ցեղի* տղամարդիկ կարծում են, որ իրենց ցեղակից կանանց դուր է գալիս միայն մեծ առնանդամը, եւ ցեղակից կանանց երազած չափսերին հասնելու համար, նրանք անգամ թունավոր օձերի խայթոցին էին դիմում: Դժվար թե այսօր որեւէ եվրոպացի տղամարդ դիմի նման քայլի, քանի որ վաղուց արդեն կանայք համոզվել են, որ կարեւորը չափսերը չեն, այլ տեխնիկան:
Ըստ *աֆրիկյան ցեղերից* մեկի ավանդույթի, ամուսնանալուց առաջ փեսացուները յուրօրինակ քննություն էին հանձնում: Նրանք նախ հարսնացուի մոր հետ պետք է սեռական կապի մեջ մտնեին: Բայց նախքան զոքանչի հետ սեքսը, հարսնացուի հայրը ստուգում էր տղամարդու ատամները, մազերը, առնանդամն ու մարմնի այլ հատվածներ, որից հետո որոշում՝ թե քանի անգամ պետք է փեսացուն «հաճույք պատճառի» հարսնացուի մորը: Ընդ որում, խեղճ փեսացուն 3-4 անգամով քննության «տակից» դուրս չէր գա: Եթե փեսացուն դիմանար՝ ցեղի հարգանքին կարժանանար:
*Աֆրիկայի շելլուկ ցեղերի* առաջնորդին բաժին էին հասնում ցեղի բոլոր սեռահասուն գեղեցկուհիները: Այդ գեղեցկուհիներին միանգամից նույն ժամանակահատվածում էին ամուսնացնում առաջնորդի հետ եւ պատահում էր, որ հարսնացուների թիվն անցնում էր 100-ը: Տղամարդիկ, մի շտապեք նախանձել շելլուկների առաջնորդներին: Եթե հանկարծ ու մի օր կինը դժգոհեց, որ ամուսինն այլեւս չի կարողանում բավարարել իրեն, ապա ամբողջ ցեղով մեկ նրան տանջամահ էին անում: Սա բացատրվում էր նրանով, որ իմպոտենտ տղամարդը ընդունակ չէ բերքատվության ուժը փոխանցել հողին եւ անասուններին, ինչից էլ կախված է ամբողջ ցեղի բարեկեցությունը: Այսօր էլ աֆրիկյան շատ ցեղերի մոտ նման ավանդույթներ կիրառվում են:

Վերը թվարկված սեքս-ավանդույթներից ժամանակակից կանանց համար թերեւս ամենաընդունելին *հնդկական*ն է: Ըստ դրա, եթե որեւէ կին ցանկանում է որեւէ տղամարդու՝ անգամ ամուսնացած, ապա այդ տղամարդն իրավունք չուներ մերժել կնոջը: Դա համարվում էր մեծ մեղք: Ասում են՝ հնդկական որոշ «խուլ» գյուղերում դեռեւս պահպանվել է այս ավանդույթը:

ՆԵԼԼԻ ԲԱԲԱՅԱՆ

Աղբյուրը՝ Առավոտ

----------

Chilly (05.08.2010), kyahi (05.08.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2010), tikopx (05.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Կարծում եմ թե այս նյութը շատ է համապատասխանում թեմային, ինչևէ կարդացեք շատ հետաքրքիր է 
> 
> *ԿՈՒՅՍ ՀԱՐՍՆԵՐԻՆ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՑ ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ*
> 
> _Հնում որոշ ազգերի համար կույս ամուսնանալը խայտառակություն էր_ 
> 
> Ուսումնասիրելով մարդկության սեքսուալ հին ավանդույթները, սկսում ես մտածել, որ դարեր առաջ մեր նախնիները շատ ավելի ազատ են եղել սեռական հարաբերություններում, քան այսօրվա քաղաքակիրթ մարդիկ: Մեր նախնիները ամեն ինչ անում էին, որպեսզի սեքսից առավելագույն հաճույք ստանային եւ նմանապես հաճույք պատճառեին զուգընկերոջը: Ճիշտ է, մեր նախնիների ամենատարածված սեքս-ավանդույթներից էր հաճույք պատճառել ոչ միայն ամուսնուն, այլեւ գյուղապետին, հարգարժան հյուրին կամ, ասենք, անծանոթ անցորդին, այնուամենայնիվ, նրանց համար դա «սուրբ» գործ էր:


Բայց սրանցից ո՞ր մեկին ես կարամ իմ նախնին համարել՝ թեկուզ ամենահեռավոր...

----------

ՆանՍ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բայց սրանցից ո՞ր մեկին ես կարամ իմ նախնին համարել՝ թեկուզ ամենահեռավոր...


Ասում են կյանքը աֆրիկայից ա առաջացել  :Wink: 

 :Vayreni:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), murmushka (05.08.2010), tikopx (05.08.2010), Աբելյան (05.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց սրանցից ո՞ր մեկին ես կարամ իմ նախնին համարել՝ թեկուզ ամենահեռավոր...


Դա արդեն դու պիտի իմանաս  :Wink:  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:19 ----------




> Ասում են կյանքը աֆրիկայից ա առաջացել


Ինչպես նաև AIDS-ը  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բայց սրանցից ո՞ր մեկին ես կարամ իմ նախնին համարել՝ թեկուզ ամենահեռավոր...


Վերջերս կարդում էի, որ էդ բերված օրինակներից շատ–շատերը տարածված են եղել նաև հեթանոս հայերի մոտ։ Էնպես որ աֆրիկա հասնել պետք չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly

> Կարծում եմ թե այս նյութը շատ է համապատասխանում թեմային, ինչևէ կարդացեք շատ հետաքրքիր է 
> 
> *ԿՈՒՅՍ ՀԱՐՍՆԵՐԻՆ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՑ ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ*


Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ կարող է ինձ ասել թե ի՞նչ կարժենա ճանապարհորդությունը էս արձակուրդներին Տիբեթ, հետո Ալյասկա, Աֆրիկայի որոշ գյուղեր, Հյուսիսային Կամչատկա... շատ հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ նրանց մշակույթին...  :LOL:

----------

Tig (05.08.2010), tikopx (05.08.2010), yerevanci (05.08.2010), Աբելյան (05.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Նիկեա (01.04.2017), Սամսար (05.08.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Լավ էլ ախորժակդ բացվելա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ կարող է ինձ ասել թե *ի՞նչ կարժենա* ճանապարհորդությունը էս արձակուրդներին Տիբեթ, հետո Ալյասկա, Աֆրիկայի որոշ գյուղեր, Հյուսիսային Կամչատկա... շատ հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ նրանց մշակույթին...


ՁԻԱՀ, AIDS  :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ կարող է ինձ ասել թե ի՞նչ կարժենա ճանապարհորդությունը էս արձակուրդներին Տիբեթ, հետո Ալյասկա, Աֆրիկայի որոշ գյուղեր, Հյուսիսային Կամչատկա... շատ հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ նրանց մշակույթին...


էհ,  կրքերը  թեժանում  են

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Եկել եմ մի քիչ ազերիների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնեմ: :LOL:  Մի քանի մտքեր երեկ կարդացի՝ բավականին անընդունելի: Նյարդայնանում եմ, որ մինչև հիմա շատերին քորում ա մարդկանց անձնական կյանքում մտնելը: Նյարդայնացնում ա, որ *գրառում եմ* տեսնում, որ չեն ամուսնանա ոչ կույսի հետ: Լավ ենք անում չեք ամուսնանում չկույսերի հետ, բայց ի՞նչի համար խիստ անձնական թեման դարձնենք հասարակության համար բաց քննարկման առարկա: Հիմա մարդ են պատահել ա, ի՞նչի մեր «սուտի» պահպանողական հայացքներով առաջադեմ երևանք՝ վերին աստիճանի տղամարդկային արժանիքներով պատված: Իսկական տղամարդը նա չի, որ ամուսնանում ա միայն ու միայն «կույսի» հետ: Պահպանողական ու ավանդապաշտ տղեն, հարգում ու սիրում ա կնոջը ինչպես, որ կա: Պահպանողական տղեն կնոջ սխալ արարքի համար մի սովորական հայացքով այնպես ա նայում, որ տեղն ու տեղը չորանա: Այլ ոչ թե մենակ կույսի հետ ամուսնանալու մասին մտածում, ջհանդամը, թե մի հատ էլ գլխին նստի, շրջապատհից ու ծնողից կտրի, վիզ դրած ցանկանա առանձին ապրի, ու կեղտոտ հոգեբանությամբ սկսի այնքան թունավորել կյանքդ, որ կյանքի մասին, առավել ևս սեքսի մասին սկսես զզվանքով մտածել: Երանի տվեք, որ կինդ լինի բարեհաջող, ընտանիքիդ անդամներին ու առաջին հերթին քեզ հարգող: Չլինի միայն բարեկեցիք կյանքի մասին մտածող, այլև ընտանեկան ամենանեղ պահերին քեզ սատարկանգնող: Թասիբը այն չի, որ կույսի հետ ես ամուսնացել: Կարևորը սիրի ու գնահատի քեզ ինչպես, որ կաս ու չդավաճանի հայացքներդ, չտրորի տղամարդկային արժանապատվությունդ, որպեսզի շրջապատումդ կախ հայացքով ման չգաս ու ամաչես, որ նման դարվեշի հետ ես կյանքդ կապել: Ու գիտեք ինչու՞ են այսօրվա մեր աղջիկների մեծ մասը մինչ ամուսնանալը տրվում /զզվում եմ էս արտահայտությունից/ տղաներին, որովհետև էնքան շառլատան կամ էլ անհեռատես ոչխարներ կան, որ երդում պատառ են ուտում, որ վաղը հենց կամուսնանան նրանց հետ, որ նույսնիսկ Աստված չի բաժանի իրանց սերը, միայն թե բավարարեն իրանց գելխեղդային հաճույքները: Մեղադրում ենք, նման աղջիկներին, բայց արի ու տես մեծամասնությունը, որ այսօր այդ կարգավիճակում է, վերը նշվածս թշվառների պատճառով է: Էսքանը գրեցի-գրեցի, սակայն պատրաստ չեմ վաղը ևեթ ամուսնանալ չկույսի հետ, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ ինձ իմպոտենցիայի աստիճանի հասցնող ագռավի հետ: Աղջիկներին էլ կոչ եմ անում, չմիամտվել ու հոգով-սրտով ու բան-մանով չնվիրվել ամեն մի հանդիպակած Ալֆոնսի: Զսպեք Ձեզ, չգիտեք թե ինչ կլինի հետագայում:

----------

Agni (05.08.2010), Chilly (05.08.2010), einnA (07.08.2010), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kita (05.08.2010), Moonwalker (05.08.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Shah (05.08.2010), Skeptic (05.08.2010), tikopx (05.08.2010), Valentina (05.08.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Արևածագ (23.09.2010), Երկնային (05.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010), Նարե (08.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեղադրում ենք, նման աղջիկներին, բայց արի ու տես մեծամասնությունը, որ այսօր *այդ կարգավիճակում* է, վերը նշվածս թշվառների պատճառով է: Էսքանը գրեցի-գրեցի, սակայն պատրաստ չեմ վաղը ևեթ ամուսնանալ չկույսի հետ, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ ինձ իմպոտենցիայի աստիճանի հասցնող ագռավի հետ: Աղջիկներին էլ կոչ եմ անում, չմիամտվել ու հոգով-սրտով ու բան-մանով չնվիրվել ամեն մի հանդիպակած Ալֆոնսի: Զսպեք Ձեզ, չգիտեք թե ինչ կլինի հետագայում:



Որ կարգավիճակու՞մ: Էնպես խոսեցիր կարծես խոսքը մի ողբերգական ու ցավալի  կարգավիճակի մասի է, ամբողջ պատմությունն էլ հենց այն է, որ էտ ամենից տենց ողբերգություն չսարքվի: Որորվհետեւ նման մոտեցումը չափազանց կաշկանդում եւ հիվանդացնում է մարդու նորքին աշխարհը, էսքան ագրեսիա ո՞րտեղից մեր ազգի մեջ հենց ինքներս մեր հանդեպ, որովհետեւ նման անառողջ սահմանափակումներով ինքներս մեզ չափից դուրս մեծ ցավ ենք պատճառում ու ի վերջո թշնամանում մեկս մեկի դեմ:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Այդ ասելով, ողբերգալին ի նկատի չունեմ Չամիչ, ես էլ չեմ կարողանում տանել այդ երևույթը, որ մարդկ համարում եմ դժբախտություն: Ի նկատի ունեի ոչ կույսը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այդ ասելով, ողբերգալին ի նկատի չունեմ Չամիչ, ես էլ չեմ կարողանում տանել այդ երևույթը, որ մարդկ համարում եմ դժբախտություն: Ի նկատի ունեի ոչ կույսը:


Դե, քո խոսքերը հենց նման կերպ հնչեցին, ստացվեց, որ էտ թշվառների պատճառով էտ աղջիկները նման թշվառ կարգավիճակում են :Smile: 

Իրականում, թշվառ կարգավիճակում մենք բոլորս ենք, որ բնությունից տրված, բնական կյանքով ապրելու համար մարդիկ նման խարդախ միջոցների պիտի դիմեն:

Ի դեպ, հարեւան թեմայում նշեցի այն մասին, որ իրեն դժբախտ համարող ազգերի տասնյակում հայերը զբաղեցնում են պատվավոր 2-րդ հորիզոնականը, համոզված եմ, որ հենց այս հարթության մեջ  պետք է փնտրել խնդրի արմատները :Think:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Kita (05.08.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Է՜, իմ դժբախտ հայ ժողովուրդ ջան: Ծովից ծով արքայություն եք կորցրել, հիմեն եք ման գալիս  :Not I: :

----------

Leo Negri (12.11.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, մնում էր ավելացնեիր՝
>  համապատասխան կանդիդատները գրեն պմ


Բայց ես ստեղ ու՞մ եմ կուսությունից զրկել… :Xeloq: 



> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ կարող է ինձ ասել թե ի՞նչ կարժենա ճանապարհորդությունը էս արձակուրդներին Տիբեթ, հետո Ալյասկա, Աֆրիկայի որոշ գյուղեր, Հյուսիսային Կամչատկա... շատ հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ նրանց մշակույթին...


Բայց ոնց որ Գելենջիկը էնքան էլ հեռու չի: :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Chilly (06.08.2010), Հայկօ (05.08.2010), Ձայնալար (07.08.2010)

----------


## 6-oper

Ազատ երկիր, ազատ բարքեր հայկական մենտալիտետ, նահապետական մոտեցումներ .......
Կարեվորը զգուշ լինել :Wink:

----------


## erexa

Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ կապ չունի աղջիկ թե տղա երկուսի դեպքում էլ դեմ եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ կապ չունի աղջիկ թե տղա երկուսի դեպքում էլ դեմ եմ:


  :LOL: 
Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ... Չոր ինքնաբավարարմանը՞:

----------

Gayl (05.12.2010), kyahi (05.12.2010), Leo Negri (05.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rammer (06.12.2010), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010), Skeptic (05.12.2010), Yellow Raven (05.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ... Չոր ինքնաբավարարմանը՞:


Ինչի՞ չոր, չորը ցավոտ ա :Blink:  :LOL: 
Երեխա ջան, մի անհանգստացի, նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները քեզ, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, չեն սպառնում :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Skeptic (05.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ... Չոր ինքնաբավարարմանը՞:


Մարդը արդեն ասեց ինչինա դեմ, դժվար չէր ընկալելը թե ինչին է կողմ:

Հ.Գ Ինչ մի...

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մարդը արդեն ասեց ինչինա դեմ, դժվար չէր ընկալելը թե ինչին է կողմ:


Գիտենք, որ ասել ա ու գիտենք ինչ ա ասել, էդ ամեն ինչը կարդալու համար քո օգնության կարիքը չունեմ: Ինքն ասել ա ինչին ա դեմ ու հեչ էլ հեշտ չի հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ տեսակի սեքսուալ պահանջների բավարարմանն ա կողմ, գրառմանս մեջ էլ նշած ա հավանական տարբերակներից մեկը: Հիմա պարզ ա՞




> Հ.Գ Ինչ մի...


Հենց էդ: Ուրի՞շ:

----------

Gayl (05.12.2010), Leo Negri (05.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010), Skeptic (05.12.2010), Yellow Raven (05.12.2010)

----------


## impression

> Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ կապ չունի աղջիկ թե տղա երկուսի դեպքում էլ դեմ եմ:


 էխ, երեխա, երեխա...
իսկ փորձառու կանայք դեմ են հետամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին. իրենց գլուխն է ցավում, հավես չունեն, չափազանց հոգնած են կամ էլ "այսօր այդ օրը չի"

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Cassiopeia (08.12.2010), E-la Via (05.12.2010), kyahi (05.12.2010), Leo Negri (05.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010), Skeptic (05.12.2010), SSS (06.12.2010), Ungrateful (05.12.2010), VisTolog (05.12.2010), Աբելյան (05.12.2010), Գեա (05.12.2010), Հայկօ (05.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Միքո (05.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2010), Նիկեա (01.04.2017), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2010), Տրիբուն (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գիտենք, որ ասել ա ու գիտենք ինչ ա ասել, էդ ամեն ինչը կարդալու համար քո օգնության կարիքը չունեմ: Ինքն ասել ա ինչին ա դեմ ու հեչ էլ հեշտ չի հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ տեսակի սեքսուալ պահանջների բավարարմանն ա կողմ, գրառմանս մեջ էլ նշած ա հավանական տարբերակներից մեկը: Հիմա պարզ ա՞
> 
> 
> 
> Հենց էդ: Ուրի՞շ:


Էդ երևի մենակ դուք գիտեք: Համենայնդեպս թեմայում չկար ինչոր ուրիշ գրառում: Հավաբար ՊՄ եմ քե շբվեց:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էդ երևի մենակ դուք գիտեք: Համենայնդեպս թեմայում չկար ինչոր ուրիշ գրառում: Հավաբար ՊՄ եմ քե շբվեց:


Այ հիմա ես ու վստահ եմ, որ մի քանի հոգի ևս ունենք քո օգնության կարիքը: Եթե դժվար չի` մի փոքր ավելի հասկանալի լեզվով կներկայացնե՞ս տվյալ գրառումդ:




> Հավաբար ՊՄ եմ քե շբվեց:


Մանավանդ էս հատվածը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ հիմա ես ու վստահ եմ, որ մի քանի հոգի ևս ունենք քո օգնության կարիքը: Եթե դժվար չի` մի փոքր ավելի հասկանալի լեզվով կներկայացնե՞ս տվյալ գրառումդ:


ՉԷ  :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ... Չոր ինքնաբավարարմանը՞:


Անհամեստ հարցերին չեմ պատասխանում:  :Yerexa:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անհամեստ հարցերին չեմ պատասխանում:


Անհամեստ սմայլիկներ կդնես, անհամեստ հարցերին չես պատասխանի՞  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), impression (05.12.2010), kyahi (05.12.2010), matlev (05.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010), Skeptic (05.12.2010), Ungrateful (05.12.2010), VisTolog (05.12.2010), Yellow Raven (05.12.2010), Աբելյան (05.12.2010), Նիկեա (01.04.2017), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես ասեմ լրիվ կողմ եմ ու գտնում եմ դա բնական է,բա մի հատ չփորձել :LOL: ,կարող է չեն փորձում,ամուսնանում են ու հետո տխուր անակնկալ է լինում,ես բոլոր սեռական կապերին կողմ եմ,բայց վերապահումներով,1)Հիգենիկ,2)Պահպանվել միշտ,վստահությունը լավ բան է,բայց 7 չափիր մեկը կտրիր,3)Այնպես չլինի որ հետո ամանչես նման կապի համար,ես կողմ եմ բնական սեռական հարաբերություններին:

----------

Skeptic (05.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա մի հատ չփորձե՞ս պարզես կույս ա, կույս չի: :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Անհամեստ սմայլիկներ կդնես, անհամեստ հարցերին չես պատասխանի՞ :


Էն ա՝ պատասխանեց, էլի :LOL:  :Yerexa:  :Tongue:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Նախամուսնական սեռական կապ
1.Նախ եթե փոխում ես մի քանի սեռական զուգընկեր, դառնում ես նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրից ձեռք բերած նորատիպ ու անձին յուրահատուկ միկրոօրգանիզմների կրիչ, և փոխանցում ես դրանք ապագա կնոջդ, ինչը կարա հանգեցնի տարբեր տեսակի ալերգիկ երևույթներից մինչև խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ
2. եթե ապագա կնոջդ հետ ունենում ես սեռական կապ, ապա պարզա,որ ամուսնանում ես կուսությունից զրկվածի հետ
3. եթե վստահ չես, ու որոշում ես ստուգես նոր ամուսնանաս, ուրեմն չկա փոխադարձ վստահության էն մակարդակը,որը ունենում են ամուսնության շեմին
4. Էս կետը Քրիստոնյաների համարա: Կուսությունից զուրկ աղջիկը իրավունք չունի մտնել եկեղեցի հարսի քողի տակ, ու մասնակցել ամուսնության հոգևոր արարողությանը
5. Սա էլ իմ կարծիքնա: Շարժվեք ծնողների օրինակով: Ամեն դեպքում ծնողը թե փորձառույա թե հոգատար: 
6. Եթե ժամանակները փոխվում են, չի նշանակում որ մաքրության չափանիշներն էլ են փոխվում: Կան արժեքներ , որոնք մնայուն են ու կայուն բոլոր ժամանակներում:

Ու մի բան էլ, կուտակված էներգիան, որը գերակշռող մեծամասնության մոտ արտահայտվումա գրգռվածության ձևով, կարելիա ուրիշ ձև վատնել, առանց վնասելու սեռական օրգանները: Տարբերակներ կան յոգայում և որոշ արևելյան մարտարվեստներում:

----------


## AniwaR

Այ ես էսպես հարց եմ ուզում տալ չգիտեմ էլ ում, որովհետև ակումբում համապատասխան տարիքային խմբի մարդիկ (հատկապես՝ ակտիվ անդամների շարքում) քիչ կան: Դրա համար «ենթադրենք»-ով կձևակերպեմ.

Ենթադրենք՝ դուք ծնող եք, ունեք սեռահասուն (:Պ) տարիքի (մմմ... ավելի կոնկրետ՝ 17-ից 23-24 տարեկան) չամուսանացած աղջիկ երեխա (կամ եթե ուզում եք նաև տղա երեխա, ինձ կոնկրետ աղջիկների պահն է հետաքրքրում) ու մի օր իմանում եք, որ ինքը սեռական հարաբերություններ է ունեցել/ունենում: Ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքեք դրան:  :Think:  Ասենք, ի՞նչ տիպի խոսակցություն կունենանք (եթե կունենաք) ձեր երեխայի հետ: Որպես հավանական տարբերակ, ասենք. «Ասա տեսնեմ՝ ո՞վ է այդ սրիկան, մինչև հետդ չամուսնանա, օրուարև չեմ տա դրան» :LOL:  և այլն... :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.12.2010), Rhayader (05.12.2010), Shah (05.12.2010), VisTolog (10.12.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախամուսնական սեռական կապ
> 1.Նախ եթե փոխում ես մի քանի սեռական զուգընկեր, դառնում ես նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրից ձեռք բերած նորատիպ ու անձին յուրահատուկ միկրոօրգանիզմների կրիչ, և փոխանցում ես դրանք ապագա կնոջդ, ինչը կարա հանգեցնի տարբեր տեսակի ալերգիկ երևույթներից մինչև խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ


Եթե խոսքը մաշկավեներական հիվանդությունների մասին չի, ապա պահանջում եմ ապացույց: Ըստ իս, սուտ ինֆորմացիա է: Եթե խոսքը գնում է տելեգոնիայի մասին, ապա այն մի անգամ արդեն շոշափել եմ, ու ցույց տվել, որ գոյություն չունի:



> 2. եթե ապագա կնոջդ հետ ունենում ես սեռական կապ, ապա պարզա,որ ամուսնանում ես կուսությունից զրկվածի հետ


Ու՞: Դա ինձ պետք է ցնցե՞ր: Ինձ ավելի շուտ կցնցեր կույսի հետ ամուսնանալը:



> 3. եթե վստահ չես, ու որոշում ես ստուգես նոր ամուսնանաս, ուրեմն չկա փոխադարձ վստահության էն մակարդակը,որը ունենում են ամուսնության շեմին


Իսկ եթե պարզապես որոշել եք հաճելի երեկո անց կացնել :LOL: 



> 4. Էս կետը Քրիստոնյաների համարա: Կուսությունից զուրկ աղջիկը իրավունք չունի մտնել եկեղեցի հարսի քողի տակ, ու մասնակցել ամուսնության հոգևոր արարողությանը


Իսկ, մասնավորապես, իմ ****ի՞ն է, թե այդ առիթով ինչ կմտածեն տերտերները (վատ բան չմտածեք, աստղանիշների տակ թաքնված է ՏԱՆՁ բառը):



> 5. Սա էլ իմ կարծիքնա: Շարժվեք ծնողների օրինակով: Ամեն դեպքում ծնողը թե փորձառույա թե հոգատար:


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես: Կարող ա ծնող ա՝ նախամուսնական ոչ մի բան չի ունեցել:



> 6. Եթե ժամանակները փոխվում են, չի նշանակում որ մաքրության չափանիշներն էլ են փոխվում: Կան արժեքներ , որոնք մնայուն են ու կայուն բոլոր ժամանակներում:


Ահամ: Բայց անընդհատ լինում են կոմպլեքսավորված ու ինչ-որ հիվանդագին բաներով տառապող մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց սեքսից վախը փորձում են փաթաթել մնացածի վրա՝ անվանելով դա մաքրություն: Իրական մաքրությանը կարելի է հասնել միայն մի կերպ. օճառով:
Համ էլ՝ էդ ի՞նչ մաքրություն է, որ գողը կարող է տանել :Jpit: 



> Ու մի բան էլ, կուտակված էներգիան, որը գերակշռող մեծամասնության մոտ արտահայտվումա գրգռվածության ձևով, կարելիա ուրիշ ձև վատնել, առանց վնասելու սեռական օրգանները:


Դե հա, ո՞վ ա ասում սեռական օրգանները պողպատաձուլական ստանոկի մեջ մտցնել :Jpit:  կարելի ա պարզապես սեքսով զբաղվել: Ի գիտություն, նշեմ, որ որոշ տարիքից հետո, երբ սեռական ֆունկցիան կանոնակարգվում ա, սեռական կարիքները որևէ կերպ չբավարարելը կարա բերի սեռական թուլության, ժամանակից շուտ պրծնելու, պրոստատիտի ու նման լիքը ոչ այնքան հաճելի երևույթների:



> Տարբերակներ կան յոգայում և որոշ արևելյան մարտարվեստներում:


Որպես ոլորտին շատ լավ ծանոթ մարդ ասեմ, որ ոչ յոգայում, ոչ էլ արևելյան որևէ մարտարվեստում սեքսին փոխարինող ոչինչ չկա: Յոգայում կան պրակտիկաներ՝ բրահմաչարյայի (սեռական պահքի տեսքով) հետ կապված, բայց դա նախատեսված է սեռական էներգիան այլ նպատակներով օգտագործելու, ոչ թե սեռական տեսքով արտահայտվող էներգիան ճիշտ ուղու բերելու համար:

Չեմ սիրում նման ինքնագոհ գրառումներ, որոնց տակ ոչինչ չկա: Հիմա ասեմ՝ հիմնավորիր, կարո՞ղ ես:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), E-la Via (06.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.12.2010), VisTolog (10.12.2011)

----------


## erexa

> Էն ա՝ պատասխանեց, էլի


Մակարդակի բացակայություն  :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մակարդակի բացակայություն


Այդքան խիստ մի եղիր ինքդ քո հանդեպ :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Մի հարց  :Smile:  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի հարց  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան


Ես պատրաստ եմ թքած ունենալ այդ փաստի վրա :Smile:  բավարար պատասխա՞ն է: + երբեք չեմ վստահի, առանձնապես չեմ հարգի ու ինձ մոտիկ չեմ թողնի, իմ ընկեր երբեք չեմ համարի այն մարդուն, ում համար դա էական է:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.04.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ:


Ես:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (05.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Այ ես էսպես հարց եմ ուզում տալ չգիտեմ էլ ում, որովհետև ակումբում համապատասխան տարիքային խմբի մարդիկ (հատկապես՝ ակտիվ անդամների շարքում) քիչ կան: Դրա համար «ենթադրենք»-ով կձևակերպեմ.
> 
> Ենթադրենք՝ դուք ծնող եք, ունեք սեռահասուն (:Պ) տարիքի (մմմ... ավելի կոնկրետ՝ 17-ից 23-24 տարեկան) չամուսանացած աղջիկ երեխա (կամ եթե ուզում եք նաև տղա երեխա, ինձ կոնկրետ աղջիկների պահն է հետաքրքրում) ու մի օր իմանում եք, որ ինքը սեռական հարաբերություններ է ունեցել/ունենում: Ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքեք դրան:  Ասենք, ի՞նչ տիպի խոսակցություն կունենանք (եթե կունենաք) ձեր երեխայի հետ: Որպես հավանական տարբերակ, ասենք. «Ասա տեսնեմ՝ ո՞վ է այդ սրիկան, մինչև հետդ չամուսնանա, օրուարև չեմ տա դրան» և այլն...


Բարեկամներ, որոշեցի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ նոր թեմա բացել: Խնդրում եմ այնտեղ անել գրառումները:  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ես պատրաստ եմ թքած ունենալ այդ փաստի վրա բավարար պատասխա՞ն է:


քեզ չէի էլ կասկածում )) հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ, ագիտացիա անող տղաներից ո՞վքեր են էլի պատրաստ: մեկել վերնագիրը չեմ հասկանում սեռական հարաբերություններ ում հետ ամուսնաննալու են, թե՞ ում հետ պատահի:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> քեզ չէի էլ կասկածում )) հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ, ագիտացիա անող տղաներից ո՞վքեր են էլի պատրաստ: մեկել վերնագիրը չեմ հասկանում սեռական հարաբերություններ ում հետ ամուսնաննալու են, թե՞ ում հետ պատահի:


Երկու չամուսնացած մարդկանց միջև սեռական հարաբերությունները: Անկախ նպատակներից ու հանգամանքներից:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի հարց  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան


Պատրաստա:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Արդեն երեք ձայն ունենք: Է՞լ ով: Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ ժամանակներն իսկապես փոխվել են: Որ մենք արդեն կարող ենք պահանջել, որ մեր արժեքների հետ հաշվի նստեն:

----------


## AniwaR

Որ ես տղա լինեի, ես էլ պատրաստ կլինեի:  :Jpit: 

Անցնու՞մ ա:  :Unsure:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

ժամանակին ես էլ էի պատրաստ, բայց հարցին հիմա չեմ կարողանում պատասխանեմ...  :Smile:  չգիտեմ նա էր մեղավոր, թե ես ))

----------


## Rhayader

> ժամանակին ես էլ էի պատրաստ, բայց հարցին հիմա չեմ կարողանում պատասխանեմ...  չգիտեմ նա էր մեղավոր, թե ես ))


Ինձ թվում է՝ դա մի փոքր ավելի անձնական թեմա է: Պարզապես, ընդհանուր խորհուրդ, եթե կարելի է. հաճախ դժվար է մի դեպքից ընդհանուրի մասին պատկերացում չկազմելը, թեկուզ զգայական գործոնների առումով: Բայց հաճախ համբերությունն ու փորձը պատասխան են տալիս հարցերին:



> Որ ես տղա լինեի, ես էլ պատրաստ կլինեի: 
> 
> Անցնու՞մ ա:


Ափսոս, բայց չի անցնում, քանի որ ըստ փաստի ենք խոսում :Sad:

----------

Շինարար (06.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Արդեն երեք ձայն ունենք: Է՞լ ով: Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ ժամանակներն իսկապես փոխվել են: Որ մենք արդեն կարող ենք պահանջել, որ մեր արժեքների հետ հաշվի նստեն:


 :Smile:  ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր... իմ ձայնը կիսով ձերն ա ))), եթե կարողանաս հեղափոխես ինձ` իմ ձայնը 100 ձայն համարի ) :

----------


## Rhayader

> ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր... իմ ձայնը կիսով ձերն ա ))), եթե կարողանաս հեղափոխես ինձ` իմ ձայնը 100 ձայն համարի ) :


Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ես չեմ կարծում, որ դրա իրավունքն ունեմ :Wink:  իմ գլխավոր գաղափարախոսությունն, ի վերջո, ընտրության ազատությունն է:
Բայց կուզեի լսել քո պնդումներն ու կասկածները, ու գոնե ասել, թե ինքս ինչ եմ մտածում այդ ամենի մասին:

----------


## Shah

> Ինձ թվում է՝ դա մի փոքր ավելի անձնական թեմա է: Պարզապես, ընդհանուր խորհուրդ, եթե կարելի է. հաճախ դժվար է մի դեպքից ընդհանուրի մասին պատկերացում չկազմելը, թեկուզ զգայական գործոնների առումով: Բայց հաճախ համբերությունն ու փորձը պատասխան են տալիս հարցերին:


ընդհանրապես անփորձ եմ սիրային գործերում  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> ընդհանրապես անփորձ եմ սիրային գործերում


Բայց պնդում ես, որ մի կարծիքի ես եղել, իսկ հիմա կասկածների մեջ ես: Հետո՝ կասկածների ու մտքերի իրավունք անփորձ մարդն էլ ունի: Ու հաճախ անփորձ մարդիկ այնքան պարզ են տեսնում ճիշտ ճանապարհը)

----------

VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ես չեմ կարծում, որ դրա իրավունքն ունեմ իմ գլխավոր գաղափարախոսությունն, ի վերջո, ընտրության ազատությունն է:
> Բայց կուզեի լսել քո պնդումներն ու կասկածները, ու գոնե ասել, թե ինքս ինչ եմ մտածում այդ ամենի մասին:


իհարկե ոչ մի անգամ չեմ դատապարտի նման քայլ անողներին... բայց էդ ժամանակ ուղղակի չհավատացի "ժամանակին սխալ կողմնորոշված" աղջկան  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Բայց պնդում ես, որ մի կարծիքի ես եղել, իսկ հիմա կասկածների մեջ ես: Հետո՝ կասկածների ու մտքերի իրավունք անփորձ մարդն էլ ունի: Ու հաճախ անփորձ մարդիկ այնքան պարզ են տեսնում ճիշտ ճանապարհը)


 Իմ համար ճիշտ ու սխալ ճանապարհ էլ չկա, կա էն ինչը արդեն կա:

----------


## Shah

Դու ե՞րբ ես հավատում աղջկան: Ե՞րբ պատրաստ կլինես:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ու մի բան էլ, կուտակված էներգիան, որը գերակշռող մեծամասնության մոտ արտահայտվումա գրգռվածության ձևով, կարելիա ուրիշ ձև վատնել, առանց վնասելու սեռական օրգանները: Տարբերակներ կան յոգայում և որոշ արևելյան մարտարվեստներում:





> Որպես ոլորտին շատ լավ ծանոթ մարդ ասեմ, որ ոչ յոգայում, ոչ էլ արևելյան որևէ մարտարվեստում սեքսին փոխարինող ոչինչ չկա: Յոգայում կան պրակտիկաներ՝ բրահմաչարյայի (սեռական պահքի տեսքով) հետ կապված, բայց դա նախատեսված է սեռական էներգիան այլ նպատակներով օգտագործելու, ոչ թե սեռական տեսքով արտահայտվող էներգիան ճիշտ ուղու բերելու համար:


Ավելացնեմ, որ նման պրակտիկաներ բեխաբար անելը /_ինչը որպես կանոն տեղիա ունենում բավականին հաճախ, նամանավանդ հետսովետական երկրներում` շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան գրագետ, որակով աղբյուրների վրա հիմնված յոգիկ/տանտրիկ/դաոսական պրակտիկան_/ լավագույն դեպքում կբերի երազախաբությունների, ցի-ի բլոկադաների կամ սեքսուալ արմատներ ունեցող պսիխոզների: Վատագույն դեպքում կտա կվառի-կցբխի մարդու ներքին համակարգը` համապատասխան հետևանքներով: Ու հաստատ նման պրակտիկաների իմաստը, նույնիսկ եթե հանենք արտահայտված սեքսուալ բնույթ ունեցող պրակտիկաները, _"սեքսուալ էներգիան սեռական օրգանները չվնասելու համար այլ կերպ վատնելը_" չի: Ասեմ ավելին` նման պրակտիկաներ անելուց սեռական գրգռվածությունը երբեմն շատ ավելի ուժեղ կարա լինի, քան առաջ էր` նամանավանդ եթե խոսքը չինական դիսցիպլինաների մասին է: Համապատասխանաբար շատ ավելի դժվար կլինի նման գռգռվածության հետ գործ ունենալը:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Albus

> Մի հարց  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան


 :Nea:

----------


## Rhayader

Եթե փտած խողովակ եք նորոգել, կիմանաք, թե  ինչ զզվելի գործ է. մի ծակը փակում ես՝ մյուսն է բացվում:
Նույնն էլ փտած գաղափարների հետ է: Եթե մի բան դոգմա է, նրան հավատացող մարդիկ անընդհատ ստիպված են արդարացումներ ու բացատրություններ փնտրել դրա համար: Չմոռանանք Ֆրեյդի փորձը հովանոցի հետ (եթե ինչ-որ մեկը չի լսել, կարող եմ պատմել):
Ասածս ինչու՞մ է կայանում: Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների հակառակորդները մեկը մյուսի հետևից տարբեր պատճառաբանություններ են բերում իրենց գաղափարների համար: Պատճառաբանությունները մեկը մյուսի հետևից ջարդվում են, քանի որ իրենց տակ հիմք չկա: Բայց «ծակ խողովակը»՝ կույս ամուսնանալու դոգման, դեռ շատ ուժեղ է հայ հասարակության մեջ:
Քննարկեմ պատճառաբանություններից երեքը, դասակարգված ըստ դելյուզիայի բարդության:
*Ոչ կույս աղջիկը մաքուր չի:* Ծագում է հետաբրահամյան «սեքս՝ միայն հանուն բազմացման» գաղափարից, ըստ որի սեքսը մեղք է, ու թույլատրելի միայն վերոհիշյալ նպատակով: Իր ամենածայրահեղ արտահայտումը ստանում է օրթոդոքսալ հուդայականության մեջ, որտեղ ամուսինը, կնոջ մարմնով չգայթակղվելու համար, կնոջ վրա սեքսից առաջ մեջտեղում ծակ սպիտակեղեն է գցում: Կաթոլիկների մոտ արգելված է կոնտրացեպցիան, մաստուրբացիան («Օնանի մեղք»), աբորտներն ու սեքսի ոչ ավանդական ձևերը («Սոդոմիա»): Այս ամենը նույն երևույթի արտահայտումներն են տարբեր արժեքային համակարգերի պայմաններում:
*Եթե աղջիկը մինչև ինձ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ սեքս է արել, ապա հետո էլ կանի:* Նախ՝ հենց բուն միտքն անբարոյական է ու սեռական խտրականություն է արտահայտում: Նման անվստահություն մարդու նկատմամբ, ում, քո կարծիքով սիրում ես... մյուս կողմից, դու դրանով պնդում ես, թե դա կնոջ բնույթի մասն է կազմում: Իսկ արդյո՞ք սիրող մարդը չի սիրում այն, ինչ կինը կա, փոխանակ փորձելով իրական մարդուն համապատասխանեցնել ինչ-որ իր ստեղծած պատկերի: Հետո՝ բոլոր մարդիկ նույնը չեն: Ու, ի վերջո, կույս ամուսնանալու ճնշումը հակառակ ռեակցիայի է բերում. ամուսնանում են, որ տանը չմնան, հետո անում, ինչ ուզում են (չես ապացուցի): Անձամբ ես շատ ավելի քիչ կվստահեի հատուկ տանը չմնալու համար կույս մնացած աղջիկներին: Ի վերջո, կան ալտերնատիվ սեքսի տարբերակներ, ու կուսությունը կարելի է պահպանել/վերականգնել՝ սեքսից չհրաժարվելով: Այնպես որ, կուսամոլներն ընդամենը իրենց խիղճն են հանգստացնում:
*Տելեգոնիա՝ իմ երեխաները նման կլինեն նրա նախորդ սիրեկաններին:* Այս թեմայում քննարկվում է տելեգոնիան, ու թե ինչպես նրա գոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի հաստատվել, այլ կերպ ասած՝ հեքիաթ է:
 :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (06.12.2010), kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Մի հարց  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան


Նուրբ ասած թքած ունեմ նման հանգամանքի վրա:

Բայց դե եթե հանկարծ մի օր իմ կողքի հիպոթեթիկ կնոջը /եթե հանկարծ որոշեմ որևէ դժբախտի հետ ամուսնանալ, ինչը մոտ ապագայում քիչ հավանական է/ մեկը դեմ դիմաց համարձակվի քննադատել, կամ այլ կերպ մատնանշել նման հանգամանքի հիպոթեթիկ գոյությունը, մոտակա ծանր կահույքի միավորը կթռնի քննադատողի գլխին: Հետևից կթռնի մոտակա շիշը: Մի պարզ պատճառով` ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի որևէ բան ասել կողքիս մարդուն:

----------

E-la Via (06.12.2010), kyahi (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> իհարկե ոչ մի անգամ չեմ դատապարտի նման քայլ անողներին... բայց էդ ժամանակ ուղղակի չհավատացի "ժամանակին սխալ կողմնորոշված" աղջկան


Դե, Աֆր, ես էլ չէի հավատա դա որպես սխալ ներկայացնող աղջկան: Ի նկատի ունեմ, այդ պահին դա նրան բնավ սխալ չէր թվում, չէ՞ :Jpit:  ուրիշի հետ սեքս անելն ուրիշ բան է, հետո դրա համար արդարանալն՝ ուրիշ:
Այլ կերպ ասած, Առյուծի համար Գառ ուտելը հանցանք չի. դա նրա էությունն է: Առյուծը երբեք չի արդարանա Գառ ուտելու համար: Բայց եթե Գառը Գառ ուտի... լավ բանի չի բերի:
Ամեն մարդուն՝ իրենը:

----------


## Rhayader

Դեռևս չորսով մեկ՝ հօգուտ մեզ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի հարց  տղաներից ո՞վ ա պատրաստ ու ո՞վ չի պատրաստ ամուսնանա իրենից բացի սեռական հարաբերություններ ունեցած աղջկա հետ: Ես լավ հետ եմ մնացել, ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչքան


Պատրաստ եմ, բայց պիտի ինձ հավատարիմ լինի (իհարկե փոխադարձաբար), դավաճանելու դեպքում էլ միայն աղջիկների հետ (իհարկե եթե ցանկանում ա  :Jpit: ):

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այլ կերպ ասած, Առյուծի համար Գառ ուտելը հանցանք չի. դա նրա էությունն է: Առյուծը երբեք չի արդարանա Գառ ուտելու համար: Բայց եթե Գառը Գառ ուտի... լավ բանի չի բերի:


Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ առյուծը թքած ունի, թե ինչ են գառները, կամ ցանկացած այլ կենդանիները, մտածում իր անձնական կյանքի մասին:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (10.12.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դեռևս չորսով մեկ՝ հօգուտ մեզ:


մենքը ո՞րն ա, հաշիվը ինչ կապ ունի, հասկանում եմ, որ Հայաստանում տոլերանտությունը կաղում ա, ու մեծամասնությունը իրենց գաղափարները և արժեքները փորձում են փաթաթել մնացածի վզին, որի հետեվանոքով շատ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքը ձախողվում ա, բայց եթե նույնիսկ «մենք» լինեինք 99%, երբեք ինձ իրավունք չէի վերապահի նույն բանը անելու /արժեքներ փաթաթել/: 

Շատ տարբեր աղջիկների եմ հանդիպել, տարբեր մշակույթներից, և իմ անձնական նախասիրություններից լինելով կուսությունը բնավ ընտրության չափանիշ չի հանդիսանում իձ համար: Բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցիր Rhayader ջան, կարևորը որ մադիկ ունենան ըտրության հնարավարություն, և եթե նրանք կարևորում են կուսությունը, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի նրանց հակառակում ապացուցել և ժամանակից հետ մնալը ստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի, իհարկե եթե նրանք ուրիշներից չեն պահանջում հետևել իրենց արժեքներին և այլ կերպ մտածողներին անվանում անբարոյական:

----------

Albus (06.12.2010), erexa (06.12.2010), One_Way_Ticket (06.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

մի տեսակ մենակ տղաներն են գրում կողմ :Smile: ես 2 ձեռով կողմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին, ասենք նենց չէ, որ ամեն պատահածի հետ քնեմ, բայց երբ ընկեր ունենամ, չեմ պատրաստվում զսպել ինձ… Էտքան բան, նենց որ Ռայադեր ջան, 5-1 օգուտ մեզ :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), E-la Via (06.12.2010), kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (12.12.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Չեմ սիրում նման ինքնագոհ գրառումներ, որոնց տակ ոչինչ չկա: Հիմա ասեմ՝ հիմնավորիր, կարո՞ղ ես:


Չեմ սիրում նման ստերիլուղեղ գրառումներ  :Smile:  ստե սենցեն չէ՞ շփվում: Ես թազա արժեքների ծանոթ չեմ էլի, ներող էղեք որ տանձիս էլ չի: Ես հին ՄԱՐԴ եմ:
  խոսքս ոչ մի կերպ անձնավորված չէր, ու ոչ մեկ պիտակավորում չէր ստացել վռոդի:
Ռայդեռռռռռռ, անունդ չգիտեմ մեռռռռռնեմ խելքիդ: Մի օր կհանդիպենք , մի քիչ տերտերների մի քիչ էլ խելքիդ մասին կզրուցենք  :Wink:  գոռոզ մարդ չեմ, սովորելու բաներ կլնի քեզնից երեվի, դու փոխված ժամանակներից ես:  :Smile:

----------

Albus (06.12.2010), Ungrateful (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կաշխատեմ երբեք չեմ ամուսնանամ, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ անգամ ընկերություն չեմ անի մեկի հետ ով ինչ որ տղու հետ զբաղվել է սեքսով կամ անգամ մի քանի կուբամետր ընկեր ա ունեցել:

Rayader կարծում եմ քո գրածները լրիվ օդ են, գրում ես գրելու համար և որ ցույց տաս ուրիշներից տարբերվում ես ու այս դաշտում բոլորից առավել ես: Ապեր էն որ չստերով նստում են էկրանի հետևը ու սկսում են տառերի կույտ հավաքել դա չի նշանակում, որ ռեալ կյանքում այդքան կաս ու կարող ես, ապեր ուրեմն վերցնում ես թուղթը բաժանամում ես երկու մասի, մի տեղում  գրում ես, թե ինչ ես երազում, իսկ մյուս մասում, թե կյանքումդ ընդհանրապես ինչի ես հասել ու թեկուզ ինչի կարաս հասնես, եթե կցանկանաս էտ թուղն էլ կարաս քցես ինետ, դե կարծում եմ, որ թղթի մի կողմը դատարկ է մնալու:

----------


## Մանանա

> Rayader կարծում եմ քո գրածները լրիվ օդ են, գրում ես գրելու համար և որ ցույց տաս ուրիշներից տարբերվում ես ու այս դաշտում բոլորից առավել ես: Ապեր էն որ չստերով նստում են էկրանի հետևը ու սկսում են տառերի կույտ հավաքել դա չի նշանակում, որ ռեալ կյանքում այդքան կաս ու կարող ես, ապեր ուրեմն վերցնում ես թուղթը բաժանամում ես երկու մասի, մի տեղում  գրում ես, թե ինչ ես երազում, իսկ մյուս մասում, թե կյանքումդ ընդհանրապես ինչի ես հասել ու թեկուզ ինչի կարաս հասնես, եթե կցանկանաս էտ թուղն էլ կարաս քցես ինետ, դե կարծում եմ, որ թղթի մի կողմը դատարկ է մնալու:


հետաքրքիր ա, ինչի ա քեզ թվում, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը քո նման չի մտածում, ուրեմն ինքը օդա ու չի կարա գոյություն ունենա :Shok:

----------

E-la Via (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Մանուլ (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հետաքրքիր ա, ինչի ա քեզ թվում, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը քո նման չի մտածում, ուրեմն ինքը օդա ու չի կարա գոյություն ունենա


Շատերի հետ եմ անհամաձայնություն ունեցել, երբևէ տեսե՞լ ես այսպիսի կարծիք արտահայտեմ, իհարկե ոչ, իսկ այս դեպքը իմ կարծիքով այլ է, այս եզրակացությանը եկել եմ ոչ միայն այս թեմային ծանոթանալով :Wink: 
Եվ հետո կարծում եմ Rayader ը քո պաշտպանության կարիքը չունի, լա՞վ :Wink:

----------


## Մանանա

> Շատերի հետ եմ անհամաձայնություն ունեցել, երբևէ տեսե՞լ ես այսպիսի կարծիք արտահայտեմ, իհարկե ոչ, իսկ այս դեպքը իմ կարծիքով այլ է, այս եզրակացությանը եկել եմ ոչ միայն այս թեմային ծանոթանալով
> Եվ հետո կարծում եմ Rayader ը քո պաշտպանության կարիքը չունի, լա՞վ


անկեղծ ասաց, շատ չեմ հետևում ակումբի գրառումներին, չգիտեմ նման կարծիքներ էլի արտահայտել ես, թե չէ, բայց ես ամենևին Ռայադերին պաշտպանելու համար չեմ գրել, այլ ահավոր նեռվայնանում եմ նման մտածողությունից

----------

Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> անկեղծ ասաց, շատ չեմ հետևում ակումբի գրառումներին, չգիտեմ նման կարծիքներ էլի արտահայտել ես, թե չէ, բայց ես ամենևին Ռայադերին պաշտպանելու համար չեմ գրել, այլ ահավոր նեռվայնանում եմ նման մտածողությունից


Եթե չես հետևում այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես Rayader ին ուղղված գրառումին ինքդ փորձում կիսով չափ պատասխանել :Shok:

----------


## Մանանա

> Եթե չես հետևում այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես Rayader ին ուղղված գրառումին ինքդ փորձում կիսով չափ պատասխանել


տվյալ թեմայի այսօրվա գրառումները կադացել եմ, սիրելի Գայլ, և պատասխանում եմ այսօրվա և այս թեմայի գրառումներին, իսկ քո գրածն ուղղված էր այսօրվա քննարկմանը, ընդամենն այդքանը

----------

Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> տվյալ թեմայի այսօրվա գրառումները կադացել եմ, սիրելի Գայլ, և պատասխանում եմ այսօրվա և այս թեմայի գրառումներին, իսկ քո գրածն ուղղված էր այսօրվա քննարկմանը, ընդամենն այդքանը


Իրավունք ունեմ եզրակացնելու, որ իմ գրառումը չես կարդացել կամ էլ կխնդրեմ մեկ անգամ ևս կարդաս :Smile: 
Իմ գրածը վերաբերվում էր ոչ միայն այսօրվա և այս թեմային :Wink:

----------


## Մանանա

> Իրավունք ունեմ եզրակացնելու, որ իմ գրառումը չես կարդացել կամ էլ կխնդրեմ մեկ անգամ ևս կարդաս
> Իմ գրածը վերաբերվում էր ոչ միայն այսօրվա և այս թեմային


անգամ եթե ակումբում գրած չլինեիր ու ընդհանրապես գրածդ անձնավորում չունենար, ինձ ուղղակի դուր չեկավ գրառումդ, կարծում եմ իրավունք ունեմ գրառումդ հավանելու կամ չհավանելու ու այսքանով կարող ենք էս օֆֆ թոփ-ը փակել :Wink:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

:LOL: Մեկն ըլներ, նստեր իր սեփական ցուցակը կազմեր՝ երազանքների և ձեռքբերումների:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> անգամ եթե ակումբում գրած չլինեիր ու ընդհանրապես գրածդ անձնավորում չունենար, ինձ ուղղակի դուր չեկավ գրառումդ, կարծում եմ իրավունք ունեմ գրառումդ հավանելու կամ չհավանելու ու այսքանով կարող ենք էս օֆֆ թոփ-ը փակել


Իսկ ես երբեք չգրեցի, որ իրավունք չունես չհավանելու :Wink:

----------


## Մանանա

> Իսկ ես երբեք չգրեցի, որ իրավունք չունես չհավանելու


խորապես շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու դա չգրեցիր, փակեցինք խոսակցությունը

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Բնականաբար նախամաուսնական  սեռական հարաբերությունը մեղք է համարվում ու ամեն մեկը ով կհանդիսանա դավաճան ու կամուսնանա չլինելով կույս, ինքը կպատժվի աստծո կողմից, բայց մինչ հասնելը աստծուն, նա պետք է արժանանա բիրտ հասարակության քննադատական հայացքներին, ամուսնու հեգնանքին ու տարած-թոխած համբավը վայելի: ՄՄՄ , սա իհարկե ամենաճիշտ մտածելակերպնա, մենք սնեց եթե չլինեիքն հիմա Հայաստան չէր լինի ու ապագա սերունդը անբարո կլիներ, որը մեզ՝ հայերիս, չի սազում…

Իսկ եթե լուրջ ինչու՞ զսպել քո ցանկությունները / որոնք համոզված եմ աղջիկ, թե տղա կա / , եթե արդյունքում դու հաճույք ես ստանում և ոչ մի ահավոր բան չես անում:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկն ըլներ, նստեր իր սեփական ցուցակը կազմեր՝ երազանքների և ձեռքբերումների:


Երևի առաջարկս դուրդ եկավ, հըմ, որպես խրախուսանք առաջին կազմողին նվեր Վիվայի ֆլեշկա, մինչև 25 ն էլ անվճար ինետ:

----------


## Chuk

Զզվեմ գը էս թեմայից: Այդա, թողեք հանգիստ ինչ ուզում եմ՝ անեմ, հերիք  ա քննարկեք  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), einnA (06.12.2010), Gayl (06.12.2010), kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Ungrateful (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Աբելյան (06.12.2010), Հայկօ (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Զզվեմ գը էս թեմայից: Այդա, թողեք հանգիստ ինչ ուզում եմ՝ անեմ, հերիք  ա քննարկեք


 Վերցնում ենք թուղթը... :LOL: 
Էս գիշերվա հազարին ամենաակտիվ թեման էս ա, զբաղվում ենք էլի :LOL:

----------


## Մանանա

> Էս գիշերվա հազարին ամենաակտիվ թեման էս ա, զբաղվում ենք էլի


հա էլի, մեկ ա էս քննարկումից հետո էլ կույսը կմնա կույս, չկույսն էլ անվերադարձ չկույս :LOL:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> չկույսն էլ անվերադարձ չկույս


Եթե իհարկե չդիմի Հայաստանում մատչելի կուսավերականգնման վիրաբուժության: Ինչի պահանջարկը, ինչպես ասելա մի ծանոթ բուժքույր, շատ մեծա:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (10.12.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> հա էլի, մեկ ա էս քննարկումից հետո էլ կույսը կմնա կույս


Համաձայն չեմ: Միշտ էլ հնարավորություն կա սխալներն ուղղելու:  :Jpit:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե իհարկե չդիմի Հայաստանում մատչելի կուսավերականգնման վիրաբուժության: Ինչի պահանջարկը, ինչպես ասելա մի ծանոթ բուժքույր, շատ մեծա:


Էտի չնաշանակեց, որ սեքսով չի զբաղվել :LOL:  
Դա նշանակեց էն բանը էն բանից անել, որ ամուսինը իրա ձեռքով էն բանը էն բանից չանի :LOL:

----------


## Մանանա

> Եթե իհարկե չդիմի Հայաստանում մատչելի կուսավերականգնման վիրաբուժության: Ինչի պահանջարկը, ինչպես ասելա մի ծանոթ բուժքույր, շատ մեծա:


դե հա, հաստատ մեծացելա դիմողների թիվը, ինչը փաստում  ա այն մասին, որ վերջապես էտ անտերությունից զրկվում են, հետո էլ գալիսա ամուսնանալու պահը ու հայավարի կուսությունները բռնում ա :LOL:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էտի չնաշանակեց, որ սեքսով չի զբաղվել


Առնվազն էրկու սեքսի տեսակ կա, որից հետո կուսաթաղանթը ընդհանրապես չի վնասվում: Նման բան "չփչանալու խաթր" անողների թիվը վիրաբուժություն անողների թվից պակաս չի:




> Դա նշանակեց էն բանը էն բանից անել, որ ամուսինը իրա ձեռքով էն բանը էն բանից չանի


Դա նշանակումա ապագա ամուսնուն խաբել:
Երբ լսեցի իրական թվերը, զարմացել էի: Նենց որ խորհուրդ կտամ կուսասեր հասարակությանը ուշադիր լինել` արդյոք հարսը մեկ էլ մի իրեք օրով անսպասելի չի  հիվանդանում ամուսնական մեծն արարողությունից առաջ: Մեկ էլ տեսար...

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> դե հա, հաստատ մեծացելա դիմողների թիվը, ինչը փաստում ա այն մասին, որ վերջապես էտ անտերությունից զրկվում են, հետո էլ գալիսա ամուսնանալու պահը ու հայավարի կուսությունները բռնում ա


Ի դեպ, երկրորդ անգամ կարկատած կուսությունից զրկվելը, կարճաժամկետ վիրաբուժությունից հետո, շատ ավելի ցավոտա ու տրավմաների տեսանկյունից վտանգավոր: Իսկ երկարաժամկետը թանկա: Նենց որ նաև ուշադրություն դարձրեք, ուր էն գնում աղջկա ֆինանսները: Մեկ էլ տեսար...

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դա նշանակումա ապագա ամուսնուն խաբել:


 Ես էլ նույնն եմ ասում :Wink: 



> Երբ լսեցի իրական թվերը, զարմացել էի: Նենց որ խորհուրդ կտամ կուսասեր հասարակությանը ուշադիր լինել` արդյոք հարսը մեկ էլ մի իրեք օրով անսպասելի չի  հիվանդանում ամուսնական մեծն արարողությունից առաջ: Մեկ էլ տեսար...


Իհարկե այդպիսի բան անողները շատ են, բայց կարծում եմ բուժքույրը ուղակի չի կարող տիրապետել այդպիսի  թվերի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ծանոթ-մանոթ են խառնում այդպիսի վիրահատություն իրականացնելու համար:

----------


## Մանանա

> Դա նշանակումա ապագա ամուսնուն խաբել:
> Երբ լսեցի իրական թվերը, զարմացել էի: Նենց որ խորհուրդ կտամ կուսասեր հասարակությանը ուշադիր լինել` արդյոք հարսը մեկ էլ մի իրեք օրով անսպասելի չի  հիվանդանում ամուսնական մեծն արարողությունից առաջ: Մեկ էլ տեսար...


հա, հաստատ, ու մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ, կներեք, բայց հարիվ ու անփորձ տղամարդուն կույս չլինելով էլ կարելի ա խաբել, մեր դասախոսներից մեկի ասած՝ կարմիր ներկով ֆլակոն и все дела :LOL:

----------

kyahi (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ կներեք, բայց կուսություն «վերականգնողները» տուպոյ են:  :Fool: 
Նախ դիմացինին խաբելը անվստահության ու վատ հարաբերությունների հիմնախարիսխն ա: Էդ աղջիկը պիտի գիտակցի, որ եթե ուզում ա երջանիկ ամուսնություն, ապա պիտի ոչ մի անգամ սիրելի մարդուն չխաբի, իսկ չխաբելու ու խաբած չլինելու համար պիտի մինչեւ ամուսնանալը, ու ընդհանրապես մինչեւ լուրջ հարաբերությունների սկսվելը հարցնի էդ մարդու վերաբերմունքը կուսության նկատմամբ:





> հա, հաստատ, ու մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ, կներեք, բայց հարիվ ու անփորձ տղամարդուն կույս չլինելով էլ կարելի ա խաբել, մեր դասախոսներից մեկի ասած՝ կարմիր ներկով ֆլակոն и все дела


Կամ էլ սավանի փոխարեն Ճապոնիայի դրոշ:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010), kyahi (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Shah (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013), ՆանՍ (07.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ կներեք, բայց կուսություն «վերականգնողները» տուպոյ են: 
> Նախ դիմացինին խաբելը անվստահության ու վատ հարաբերությունների հիմնախարիսխն ա: Էդ աղջիկը պիտի գիտակցի, որ եթե ուզում ա երջանիկ ամուսնություն, ապա պիտի ոչ մի անգամ սիրելի մարդուն չխաբի, իսկ չխաբելու ու չաբած չլինելու համար պիտի մինչեւ ամուսնանալը, ու ընդհանրապես մինչեւ լուրջ հարաբերությունների սկսվելը հարցնի էդ մարդու վերաբերմունքը կուսության նկատմամբ:


 Գոյություն ունի մի կույտ ովքեր ամուսնանում են, որ գլխներին կրիշ ունենան, իսկ մի մասն էլ տուպոյ են :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իհարկե այդպիսի բան անողները շատ են, բայց կարծում եմ բուժքույրը ուղակի չի կարող տիրապետել այդպիսի թվերի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ծանոթ-մանոթ են խառնում այդպիսի վիրահատություն իրականացնելու համար:


Խառնեն չխառնեն: Պետգաղտնիք դա չի, ոչ մեկ ասիստենտ բուժքրոջ աչքերը չի կապում, ոչ էլ վիրահատվողի գլխին են տոպրակ դնում:
Տված թվերը ստատիստիկ բնույթ չէին կրում, ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա էր, թե միջինում շաբաթը քանի նման վիրաբուժությունա արվում:
Ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, արդյոք բժիշկը պայմանագրային տեսքով պարտավորվումա ոչ մեկին չբացահայտել պացիենտի ով լինելը: Կարողա պարտավորվումա, իսկ կարողա և չի պարտավորվում:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Խառնեն չխառնեն: Պետգաղտնիք դա չի, ոչ մեկ ասիստենտ բուժքրոջ աչքերը չի կապում, ոչ էլ վիրահատվողի գլխին են տոպրակ դնում:
> Տված թվերը ստատիստիկ բնույթ չէին կրում, ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա էր, թե միջինում շաբաթը քանի նման վիրաբուժությունա արվում:
> Ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, արդյոք բժիշկը պայմանագրային տեսքով պարտավորվումա ոչ մեկին չբացահայտել պացիենտի ով լինելը: Կարողա պարտավորվումա, իսկ կարողա և չի պարտավորվում:


ընդհանրապես, որքանով ես տեղյակ եմ, պարտավորվումա գինեկոլոգիական ու սեքսոլոգային բոլոր տեսակի խնդիրներ ունեցող պացիենների անձը կոնֆիդենցիալ  պահելը, նույն սկբունքը հոգեբանության մեջա օրինակ

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> ընդհանրապես, որքանով ես տեղյակ եմ, պարտավորվումա գինեկոլոգիական ու սեքսոլոգային բոլոր տեսակի խնդիրներ ունեցող պացիենների անձը կոնֆիդենցիալ պահելը, նույն սկբունքը հոգեբանության մեջա օրինակ


Դե, հիմենոպլաստիկան ոչ գինեկոլոգիայա, ոչ սեքսոլոգիա:
Ինքը պլաստիկ վիրահատությունա, իրան գլխավորապես անում են պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների կենտրոններում:  :Xeloq:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Տղաներին` մի խորացեք, լավ էր ասված, ամենքն էլ հնարավորություն ունեն ընտրելու: 
Աղջիկներին` ուզում ե՞ս` արա, չե՞ս ուզում` մի արա: Եթե կարող ես հետո պատասխան տաս ինքդ քեզ ու նրան, ապա խնչած ուրիշների վրա: 
Կյանքը նրանով ա կյանք, որ բոլորն էլ տարբերվում են մեկը մյուսից... մարդ կա ձմերուկ ա սիրում, մարդ էլ կա կլեպի համար ա գժվում  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (06.12.2010), Gayl (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Sagittarius (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Աբելյան (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Խառնեն չխառնեն: Պետգաղտնիք դա չի, ոչ մեկ ասիստենտ բուժքրոջ աչքերը չի կապում, ոչ էլ վիրահատվողի գլխին են տոպրակ դնում:
> Տված թվերը ստատիստիկ բնույթ չէին կրում, ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա էր, թե միջինում շաբաթը քանի նման վիրաբուժությունա արվում:
> Ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, արդյոք բժիշկը պայմանագրային տեսքով պարտավորվումա ոչ մեկին չբացահայտել պացիենտի ով լինելը: Կարողա պարտավորվումա, իսկ կարողա և չի պարտավորվում:


Դե պարզ ա որ աչքերը չեն կապում, ոնց հասկացա բուժքույրը ամբողջ Հայաստանի կամ թեկուզ Երևանի մակարդակով թիվ է ասել, իսկ ես կրկին պնդում եմ, որ նա չէր կարող տիրապետել այդպիսի թվի, հեքիաթ է:
Եվ կարող ա ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունի այդպիսի վիրահատություն անելու:

----------


## Մանանա

> Դե, հիմենոպլաստիկան ոչ գինեկոլոգիայա, ոչ սեքսոլոգիա:
> Ինքը պլաստիկ վիրահատությունա, իրան գլխավորապես անում են պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների կենտրոններում:


հա, պլաստիկ ա, բայց սեռական ոլորտի ա, ու ամեն դեպքում գաղտնիությունը պետքա պահպանվի, տխուր կլինի, եթե չի պահպանվում :Blink:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Եվ կարող ա ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունի այդպիսի վիրահատություն անելու:


բուժքույրը՞, բնականաբար չունի :Smile:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> բուժքույրը՞, բնականաբար չունի


Չէ հա խոսքս բժշիկների մասին է:Արդյոք կան պաշտոնական տվյալներ, եթե ոչ ուրեմն գաղտնի է անցկացվում, իսկ այդ դեպքում անգամ բժիշկները չեն կարող կոնկրետ թիվ ասել էլ ուր մնաց բուժքույրը թիվ ասի:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դե պարզ ա որ աչքերը չեն կապում, ոնց հասկացա բուժքույրը ամբողջ Հայաստանի կամ թեկուզ Երևանի մակարդակով թիվ է ասել, իսկ ես կրկին պնդում եմ, որ նա չէր կարող տիրապետել այդպիսի թվի, հեքիաթ է:


Ասելա իրանց կենտրոնի թվերը: Նույնիսկ էդ թվերն էին բավականին տպավորիչ, անգամ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Հայաստանում միակ կենտրոնը չի:




> Եվ կարող ա ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունի այդպիսի վիրահատություն անելու:


Իրավաբան չեմ: Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ պլաստիկ վիրաբուժությունները շատ խիստ են Հայաստանում լիցենզավորվում /մի կողմ թողնելով ծանոթ խառնելը, կաշառելը ու այլ միջոցներով նման իրավունք ստանալը/:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Չէ հա խոսքս բժշիկների մասին է:Արդյոք կան պաշտոնական տվյալներ, եթե ոչ ուրեմն գաղտնի է անցկացվում, իսկ այդ դեպքում անգամ բժիշկները չեն կարող կոնկրետ թիվ ասել էլ ուր մնաց բուժքույրը թիվ ասի:


կարծում եմ գաղտնի է պահվում այցելուների անունները,  բայց ոչ թիվը, նենց որ թիվը կարող են հանգիստ հրապարակել

----------

AniwaR (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> հա, պլաստիկ ա, բայց սեռական ոլորտի ա, ու ամեն դեպքում գաղտնիությունը պետքա պահպանվի, տխուր կլինի, եթե չի պահպանվում


Դե, որպես կանոն  նման հույժ գաղտնիքները վաղ թե ուշ բացահայտվում են աղջկա "իրական կույս" ընկերուհիների կողմից: Դա կոչվումա կանացի նախանձ:  :Shok: 





> կարծում եմ գաղտնի է պահվում այցելուների անունները, բայց ոչ թիվը, նենց որ թիվը կարող են հանգիստ հրապարակել


Անուն չեմ հարցրել  :LOL:  Բայց ճիշտ ես, դժվար թե ասեր:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> հա, պլաստիկ ա, բայց սեռական ոլորտի ա, ու ամեն դեպքում գաղտնիությունը պետքա պահպանվի, տխուր կլինի, եթե չի պահպանվում


կույս չլինելը անբարոյականության նշան չի, բայց վիրաբուժության արդյունքում իրեն կույս համարողը պարզապես պուտանկայա և ամեն դեպքում գաղտնիությունը պետք չի, որ պահպանվի, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Աբելյան (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասելա իրանց կենտրոնի թվերը: Նույնիսկ էդ թվերն էին բավականին տպավորիչ, անգամ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Հայաստանում միակ կենտրոնը չի:


Իսկ կենտորին անունը և այդ թիվը կասե՞ս:

----------


## Gayl

> կարծում եմ գաղտնի է պահվում այցելուների անունները,  բայց ոչ թիվը, նենց որ թիվը կարող են հանգիստ հրապարակել


Դե սպասենք, մինչև կենտրոնի անունը ասի, դե հետո ինետով կարելի է գտնել արդյոք տվյալ կենտրոնը պաշտոնական թիվ ունի:

----------

Shah (07.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Թիվը` շաբաթը մոտ մեկ օպերացիա, երբեմն ավելի քիչ: Անունը չեմ հիշում, երբեք ոչ ընդեղ էղել եմ, ոչ էլ /ես իմ ատամնաբուժարանի անունը չեմ հիշում, ուր մնաց հիմենոթերապիայի կենտրոնի անուն հիշեմ/: Եթե տենց թունդ հետաքրքիրա, կարամ մոտակա զանգելուց հարցնեմ, հասցեյով ու ամեն ինչով:

Եթե հետաքրքիրա նաև բուժքրոջ անուն ազգանունը հասցեն, ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել, չեմ ասի:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Թիվը` շաբաթը մոտ մեկ օպերացիա, երբեմն ավելի քիչ: Անունը չեմ հիշում, երբեք ոչ ընդեղ էղել եմ, ոչ էլ: Եթե տենց հետաքրքիրա, կարամ մոտակա զանգելուց հարցնեմ, հասցեյով ու ամեն ինչով:


Տարին հազիվ 40-50 վիրահատություն են անում, այնպես նկարագրեցիր, ես ասի աշխարհի վերջն ա:
Չէ անունը պետք չի, ձուկը ջրում բազար ենք անում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Տարին հազիվ 40-50 վիրահատություն են անում, այնպես նկարագրեցիր, ես ասի աշխարհի վերջն ա:


Տարին մինիմում 40 երևանցի տղա /որոնք բացառված չի, որ ազնիվ ու իրոք "կույսումաքուր" կնոջը յուրովի որոշակի չափով սիրող տղամարդ են/ խաբնվումա զուտ առավոտվա Կարմիր Խնձորի ու սեփական կնոջ վախի ու անվստահության խաթր: Չեմ կարծում որ քիչա:

Ու հաստատ հիմա թիվը ավելի շատ էլ կլինի` տվյալները մի էրկու իրեք տարվա հնության են:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Իմ կարծիքով (էս պահին ոչ մի կոնկրետ նորմատիվ իրավական ակտ չեմ կարող վկայակոչել), անկախ բժշկության ոլորտից՝ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի բժշկական գաղտնիքի պահպանման իրավունք՝ բացառությամբ օրենքով նախատեսված որոշակի դեպքերի թերևս: :Think:  Նույնիսկ դատարանում մասնագիտական գործունեության ընթացքում իրեն հայտնի դարձած տեղեկությունները հայտնելու պարտականություն բժիշկները չունեն (ինչպես, օրինակ, իրավաբանների, խոստովանահայրի դեպքում է): Էս ամենը կարծեմ ներառված է նույնիսկ Հիպոկրատի երդման մեջ: Ամեն դեպքում, էդ չի խանգարում *անանուն* վիճակագրական տվյալներ կազմելուն: Էդպես լիներ, էսօր չէինք իմանա, թե, օրինակ, աշխարհի բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է հիվանդ ՁԻԱՀ-ով:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Տարին մինիմում 40 երևանցի տղա /որոնք բացառված չի, որ ազնիվ ու իրոք "կույսումաքուր" կնոջը յուրովի որոշակի չափով սիրող տղամարդ են/ խաբնվումա զուտ առավոտվա Կարմիր Խնձորի ու սեփական կնոջ վախի ու անվստահության խաթր: Չեմ կարծում որ քիչա:
> 
> Ու հաստատ հիմա թիվը ավելի շատ էլ կլինի` տվյալները մի էրկու իրեք տարվա հնության են:


Քիչ չի բայց ես իմ ինչ էլ չի, եթե իհարկե համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, որին իհարկե չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քիչ չի բայց ես իմ ինչ էլ չի, եթե իհարկե համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, որին իհարկե չեմ հավատում:


Դա արդեն քո անձնական գործնա` իմ նպատակների մեջ քեզ համոզելը չի մտնում: Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, տվյալները ոչ օֆիցիալ են, ստացված առօրյա, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայով խոսակցության ընթացքում, ու ստատիստիկ բնույթ չեն կրում:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> մենքը ո՞րն ա, հաշիվը ինչ կապ ունի, հասկանում եմ, որ Հայաստանում տոլերանտությունը կաղում ա, ու մեծամասնությունը իրենց գաղափարները և արժեքները փորձում են փաթաթել մնացածի վզին, որի հետեվանոքով շատ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքը ձախողվում ա, բայց եթե նույնիսկ «մենք» լինեինք 99%, երբեք ինձ իրավունք չէի վերապահի նույն բանը անելու /արժեքներ փաթաթել/: 
> 
> Շատ տարբեր աղջիկների եմ հանդիպել, տարբեր մշակույթներից, և իմ անձնական նախասիրություններից լինելով կուսությունը բնավ ընտրության չափանիշ չի հանդիսանում իձ համար: Բայց ինչպես արդեն նշեցիր Rhayader ջան, կարևորը որ մադիկ ունենան ըտրության հնարավարություն, և եթե նրանք կարևորում են կուսությունը, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի նրանց հակառակում ապացուցել և ժամանակից հետ մնալը ստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի, իհարկե եթե նրանք ուրիշներից չեն պահանջում հետևել իրենց արժեքներին և այլ կերպ մտածողներին անվանում անբարոյական:


Sagittarius, «մենքն» էն մարդիկ են, ում համար տաբուն այլևս չի գործում: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում պահանջել, որ աղջիկներն ամուսնանալիս անպայման ուրիշի հետ սեքս ունեցած լինեն: Քո ասած տարբերակը չի գործում: Այնպես որ, տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է: Համ էլ՝ կարդա ստորագրությունս:



> Կաշխատեմ երբեք չեմ ամուսնանամ, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ անգամ ընկերություն չեմ անի մեկի հետ ով ինչ որ տղու հետ զբաղվել է սեքսով կամ անգամ մի քանի կուբամետր ընկեր ա ունեցել:
> 
> Rayader կարծում եմ քո գրածները լրիվ օդ են, գրում ես գրելու համար և որ ցույց տաս ուրիշներից տարբերվում ես ու այս դաշտում բոլորից առավել ես: Ապեր էն որ չստերով նստում են էկրանի հետևը ու սկսում են տառերի կույտ հավաքել դա չի նշանակում, որ ռեալ կյանքում այդքան կաս ու կարող ես, ապեր ուրեմն վերցնում ես թուղթը բաժանամում ես երկու մասի, մի տեղում  գրում ես, թե ինչ ես երազում, իսկ մյուս մասում, թե կյանքումդ ընդհանրապես ինչի ես հասել ու թեկուզ ինչի կարաս հասնես, եթե կցանկանաս էտ թուղն էլ կարաս քցես ինետ, դե կարծում եմ, որ թղթի մի կողմը դատարկ է մնալու:


Ինձ ուրախացնում ա քո գրածը: Գիտե՞ս, ես մարդկանց վրա հոտառություն ունեմ: Դու նենց սկզբներից իմ իգնոր-լիստում ես՝ ներվ եմ խնայում: Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ գուցե իզու՞ր եմ գցել: Նման դեպքերում հասկանում եմ՝ չէ, լավ էլ տեղին է:
Ինչևէ՝ չորսով երկու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախաամուսնական սեռական կապերին դեմ լինողը, հետամուսնական սեռական կապերին էլ դեմ կլինի  :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Այսպիսով, այս պահի դրությամբ. չորս արական, երկու իգական ձայն՝ ընդդեմ երկու արական ձայների:

Փոքրիկ բան ավելացնեմ. տղամարդիկ կարողանում են կանանց վրա պահանջներ դնել միայն այն պատճառով, որ կանայք դա թույլ են տալիս: Եթե կանայք որոշեին կուսամոլ տղամարդկանց բոյկոտ հայտարարել (ՈՉ, ՈՉ, ՈՒ ՆՈՐԻՑ ՈՉ այն աննորմալ մեթոդներին, որոնց կանացի որոշ ծայրահեղական կազմակերպություններ սիրում են դիմել՝ խմբակային կուսազրկումներ և այլն. խոսքն ամուսնանալու պահին կույս չլինելու մասին չի, այլ կույս լինելու փաստը որպես ամուսնության պարտադիր պայման հանելը), տղամարդիկ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ կլինեին հաշվի նստել կանանց հետ: Կանանց ծեծող, ոչ կույս աղջիկներին «ոչ մաքուր» համարող, և այլ տղաների հետ ոչ մի հարաբերություն սկզբունքայնորեն չունենալ: Մասսայականորեն: Սաբոտաժ մտցնել նրանց շարքերում՝ տղաներ, որոնք հաշտվում են իրադրության հետ ու պատրաստ են փոխվել, և այլն, որ երկկողմանի բոյկոտ չլինի՝ դիմացի շարքը խախտվի: Հասարակությա վերաձում, գոնե մի ոլորտում:
Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ, ինչպես կասեր Գեյմանը, ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզել հազար կատուների նույն բանի մասին երազել:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Աբելյան (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս թեման Ակումբի ամենամազալու թեմաներից մեկն ա: 

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, իսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո կարելի՞ ա ում հետ ոնց ուզում ես սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնես: 

Ավանդավոր հայ ժողովրդին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս աչքի լույսի պես պահպանել համազգային կուսությունը՝ ինչպես մինչև ամուսնանալը, այնպես էլ ամուսնանալուց հետո:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսպիսով, այս պահի դրությամբ. չորս արական, երկու իգական ձայն՝ ընդդեմ երկու արական ձայների:
> 
> Փոքրիկ բան ավելացնեմ. տղամարդիկ կարողանում են կանանց վրա պահանջներ դնել միայն այն պատճառով, որ կանայք դա թույլ են տալիս: Եթե կանայք որոշեին կուսամոլ տղամարդկանց բոյկոտ հայտարարել (ՈՉ, ՈՉ, ՈՒ ՆՈՐԻՑ ՈՉ այն աննորմալ մեթոդներին, որոնց կանացի որոշ ծայրահեղական կազմակերպություններ սիրում են դիմել՝ խմբակային կուսազրկումներ և այլն. խոսքն ամուսնանալու պահին կույս չլինելու մասին չի, այլ կույս լինելու փաստը որպես ամուսնության պարտադիր պայման հանելը), տղամարդիկ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ կլինեին հաշվի նստել կանանց հետ: Կանանց ծեծող, ոչ կույս աղջիկներին «ոչ մաքուր» համարող, և այլ տղաների հետ ոչ մի հարաբերություն սկզբունքայնորեն չունենալ: Մասսայականորեն: Սաբոտաժ մտցնել նրանց շարքերում՝ տղաներ, որոնք հաշտվում են իրադրության հետ ու պատրաստ են փոխվել, և այլն, որ երկկողմանի բոյկոտ չլինի՝ դիմացի շարքը խախտվի: Հասարակությա վերաձում, գոնե մի ոլորտում:
> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ, ինչպես կասեր Գեյմանը, ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզել հազար կատուների նույն բանի մասին երազել:


Էս ազգի հիմքերը քայքայող ի՞նչ մի հատ այլանդակ պլաններ ես մշակում:  :Tongue: 

Հարցի լուծումը ավելի պարզ ա - «Աստված տղովին ա տալիս» պարզ մոդելի հիման վրա: Բոլոր կուսություն պահանջողներից պետք ա պահանջել, որ իրանք էլ կույս լինեն: Էսքան բան:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս ազգի հիմքերը քայքայող ի՞նչ մի հատ այլանդակ պլաններ ես մշակում: 
> 
> Հարցի լուծումը ավելի պարզ ա - «Աստված տղովին ա տալիս» պարզ մոդելի հիման վրա: Բոլոր կուսություն պահանջողներից պետք ա պահանջել, որ իրանք էլ կույս լինեն: Էսքան բան:


Բա որ համաձայնեցին :LOL:  ախր դրանց կեսը հարբում՝ իրարով են բավարարվում :LOL:

----------


## SSS

> Այսպիսով, այս պահի դրությամբ. չորս արական, երկու իգական ձայն՝ ընդդեմ երկու արական ձայների:
> 
> Փոքրիկ բան ավելացնեմ. տղամարդիկ կարողանում են կանանց վրա պահանջներ դնել միայն այն պատճառով, որ կանայք դա թույլ են տալիս: Եթե կանայք որոշեին կուսամոլ տղամարդկանց բոյկոտ հայտարարել (ՈՉ, ՈՉ, ՈՒ ՆՈՐԻՑ ՈՉ այն աննորմալ մեթոդներին, որոնց կանացի որոշ ծայրահեղական կազմակերպություններ սիրում են դիմել՝ խմբակային կուսազրկումներ և այլն. խոսքն ամուսնանալու պահին կույս չլինելու մասին չի, այլ կույս լինելու փաստը որպես ամուսնության պարտադիր պայման հանելը), տղամարդիկ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ կլինեին հաշվի նստել կանանց հետ: Կանանց ծեծող, ոչ կույս աղջիկներին «ոչ մաքուր» համարող, և այլ տղաների հետ ոչ մի հարաբերություն սկզբունքայնորեն չունենալ: Մասսայականորեն: Սաբոտաժ մտցնել նրանց շարքերում՝ տղաներ, որոնք հաշտվում են իրադրության հետ ու պատրաստ են փոխվել, և այլն, որ երկկողմանի բոյկոտ չլինի՝ դիմացի շարքը խախտվի: Հասարակությա վերաձում, գոնե մի ոլորտում:
> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ, ինչպես կասեր Գեյմանը, ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզել հազար կատուների նույն բանի մասին երազել:


Բայ քանի մեր հասարակությունից խոսեցիր ասեմ, չես կարծում ,որ մեր պայմաններում ավելի լավա կույս մնալ ,մոնումենտի թփերի տակ,որը ինչ որ մեկի համար ժամեր առաջ զուգարան էր,ինչ որ կասկածելի բարերի կուպեներում, ուր իրենցից առաջ ով ասես չի եղել:Ախր խայտառակ վիՃակա, մերոնք դրան պատրաստ չեն :Ոնց շրջվում ես 20 տարեկան աղջիկա էռոզիա ունի, սեռական օրգանները բորբոքված են էլ եսիմ ինչ.. Նախամասունական սեռական հարաբերություններից առաջ սեռական դաստիրակության մսին խոսելը ճիշտ կլիներ,չգիտեմ գուցե մենք մեր ապագա սերունդին կարողանանք ճիշտ դաստիարակել... Կամ թեկուզ բացի առողջական վնասներից խոսենք հոգեկան վնասների մասին,գրեթե էդ աղջիկների 75 % -ը տառապում են գերու հոգեբանությամբ,չգիտեմ Բայ,սա հենց տենց հեշտ չի լուծվի ժամանակա պետք ...կաթիլ-կաթիլ ...

----------

Lord (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ քանի մեր հասարակությունից խոսեցիր ասեմ, չես կարծում ,որ մեր պայմաններում ավելի լավա կույս մնալ ,մոնումենտի թփերի տակ,որը ինչ որ մեկի համար ժամեր առաջ զուգարան էր,ինչ որ կասկածելի բարերի կուպեներում, ուր իրենցից առաջ ով ասես չի եղել:Ախր խայտառակ վիՃակա, մերոնք դրան պատրաստ չեն :Ոնց շրջվում ես 20 տարեկան աղջիկա էռոզիա ունի, սեռական օրգանները բորբոքված են էլ եսիմ ինչ.. Նախամասունական սեռական հարաբերություններից առաջ սեռական դաստիրակության մսին խոսելը ճիշտ կլիներ,չգիտեմ գուցե մենք մեր ապագա սերունդին կարողանանք ճիշտ դաստիարակել... Կամ թեկուզ բացի առողջական վնասներից խոսենք հոգեկան վնասների մասին,գրեթե էդ աղջիկների 75 % -ը տառապում են գերու հոգեբանությամբ,չգիտեմ Բայ,սա հենց տենց հեշտ չի լուծվի ժամանակա պետք ...կաթիլ-կաթիլ ...


Սոնա, էդպես ա, որովհետև սեքսի մասին խոսելն անգամ տաբու ա: Երբ սեքսն ազատ լինի, էթիկան ու հիգիենան ինքնստինքյան կձևավորվեն: Երբ մարդը կմտնի պահպանակ առնելու, իրա վրա ոչ թե ծաղրով կնայեն, այլ խրախուսանքով՝ նայեք, մարդը զուգընկերոջը հարգում ա, հոգում ա սեփական առողջության մասին: Հասկանու՞մ ես, պիտի սեքս լինի, որ լավն ու վատը ջոկվեն, որ մի հատ էլ գնանք դեպի լավը: Թեչէ «թող չլինի, վտանգավոր է»-ն լուծում չի: Սովետական միությունը չի, որ սեքս չլինի, ի վերջո:

----------

Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Սոնա, էդպես ա, որովհետև սեքսի մասին խոսելն անգամ տաբու ա: Երբ սեքսն ազատ լինի, էթիկան ու հիգիենան ինքնստինքյան կձևավորվեն: Երբ մարդը կմտնի պահպանակ առնելու, իրա վրա ոչ թե ծաղրով կնայեն, այլ խրախուսանքով՝ նայեք, մարդը զուգընկերոջը հարգում ա, հոգում ա սեփական առողջության մասին: Հասկանու՞մ ես, պիտի սեքս լինի, որ լավն ու վատը ջոկվեն, որ մի հատ էլ գնանք դեպի լավը: Թեչէ «թող չլինի, վտանգավոր է»-ն լուծում չի: Սովետական միությունը չի, որ սեքս չլինի, ի վերջո:


Իսկ  ես հենց դա եմ ասում  :Smile:  Շատ թերի է նույնիսկ չկա մեզ մոտ էտ կուլտուրան,վերջին հասնելու համար պետք է սկզբից սկսել

----------


## Shah

Բայց սահմանների մեջ էլի գոնե  :Jpit: ) Թե չէ ես պատկերացնում եմ սենց, օրերից մի օր որոշում են, որ սեքսը նորմալ ա ու մեր ազգն էլ гулять так гулять... սկսում են սեքսը վեր ածել պոռնոյի... լրիվ մեզ հատկանշական` առիթից օգտվողներով հարուստ կրկես կստացվի ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սոնա, էդպես ա, որովհետև սեքսի մասին խոսելն անգամ տաբու ա: Երբ սեքսն ազատ լինի, էթիկան ու հիգիենան ինքնստինքյան կձևավորվեն: Երբ մարդը կմտնի պահպանակ առնելու, իրա վրա ոչ թե ծաղրով կնայեն, այլ խրախուսանքով՝ նայեք, մարդը զուգընկերոջը հարգում ա, հոգում ա սեփական առողջության մասին: Հասկանու՞մ ես, պիտի սեքս լինի, որ լավն ու վատը ջոկվեն, որ մի հատ էլ գնանք դեպի լավը: Թեչէ «թող չլինի, վտանգավոր է»-ն լուծում չի: Սովետական միությունը չի, որ սեքս չլինի, ի վերջո:


Սեքսը չի կարա ազատ լինի: Դժբախտությունը նրանում ա, որ մինչև հիմա էտ ոլորտը օրենքով չի կարգավորվել: 

ՀՀ Օրենքի նախագիծ «Սեքսի մասին»

- ՀՀ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին արգելվում է սեքսով զբաղվել մինչև ամուսնանալը
- ՀՀ-ում ամուսնության տարիք է սահմանվում 25 տարեկանը
- սահմանված տարիքում ամուսնացածները կարող են սեքսով զբաղվել միայն երեխաներ ունենալու նպատակով
- սպասվող երեխաների, հետևապես նաև ակնկալվող սեքսի թիվը նախօրոք պետք գրանցել ոստիկանությունում, ԱԳՆ-ում, Կաթողիկոսի մոտ
- նախորդ կետից թույլատրվում է շեղում մինչև 15% չափով: Յուրաքանչյուր շեղման մասին պետք է անհապաղ տեղեկացնել ոստիկանությանը, ԱԳՆ-ին Կաթողիկոսարանին
- 25 տարեկանում չամուսնացածները մեկուսացվում են հասարակությունից և ուղարկվում են հարկադիր մաստուրբացիայի

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), davidus (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Եկել եմ համայն հայության ոչ կույս աղջիկներին առաջարկություն անեմ: :Cool: 
Ամուսնանում եմ, բայց ձեզնից մի քանի բան ա հասնում.
-սիրել,
-տան ծանրությունը ուսերին պահել,
-չդավաճանել,
-հա, մեկ էլ իմ ճաշակով…
Մի խոսքով, եթե չեք ուզում տունը մնաք, հերթ կայնեք: :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

> - ՀՀ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին արգելվում է սեքսով զբաղվել մինչև ամուսնանալը





> - սահմանված տարիքում ամուսնացածները կարող են սեքսով զբաղվել միայն երեխաներ ունենալու նպատակով


Տղեքն էլ ե՞ն քաղաքացի համարվում… :Xeloq:

----------


## Sophie

Մի ծանոթ ընտանիք գիտեմ, ծանոթս տղայի կողմից է:Ամուսնանալիս աղջիկը կույս չէր: Դրա մասին իմացան նաև բարեկամները , բայց դա նրանց համար ոչ մի նշանակությւն չուներ, քանի որ նա հիանալի անձնավորություն էր, ինչ ինչ հանգամանքներում խաբվել էր (տարիքով էլ փոքր էր տղայից, տղան այսպես ասած տարիքն առած էր, չուներ նորմալ համբավ, զբաղմունք  և ընտանիք կազմելը նրա հնարավորությունն էր անցնել նորմալ կյանքի ծնողների կարծիքով)մի խոսքով կարևոր  չէ թե ինչպես, համենայնդպես հաստատ անկապ ինչ որ մեկին չէր տրվել:  Ամուսնինը չներեց նրան: Անցավ մի քանի տարի: Հարսին սիրում էին թե տղայի ծնողները, թե բարեկամները, որովհետև նա իսկապես մի արտակարգ անձնավորություն էր: Սակայն այդ միտքը ամուսնուն հանգիստ չէր տալիս և նրանք բաժանվեցին: Հիմա աղջիկն ամուսնացել է ունի շատ լավ ընտանիք երեխաներ և շատ երջանիկ է: Իսկ տղան դարձել է բոմժ ու հարբեցող: Նա ոչ մեկին պետք չէ: 
Հիմա միթե նա չէր կարող լավ ընտանիք ու լավ կլյանք ունենալ այդ աղջկա հետ: Միթե՞ հիմա իր կյանքը ավելի պատվավոր է, քան այն մեկինը, որն ամուսնացել է այդ "ոչ կույս" աղջկա հետ և երջանիկ ապրում է:
Հիմա երևի կհարցնեք ինչու նա մինչև ամուսնությունը չասեց այդ մասին: Ես չգիտեմ ինչու , միգուցե վախեցել է, կամ մտածել, որ այդ պահին ամենահարմարը կլինի: Համենայնդեպս ես դեպք գիտեմ, որ տղան ու աղջիկը սիրել են, ընկերություն են արել և աղջիկը պատմել է տղային որ ինքը կույս չէ, որ մի այդպիսի դեպք է եղել իր կյանքում ոչ իր կամքով: Տղան միանգամից հրաժարվել է աղջկանից ասելով, որ ես դա չեմ կարող ընդունել,  ամուսնանալ չեմ կարող՝ իմ ծնողները շատ ավանդապաշտ են : Պատկերացնում էք ինչ ահավոր է: Խեղճ աղջիկը երկրորդ անգամ կոտրվել է, ու որոշել է այլևս ոչ ոքի չսիրել ու չամուսնանալ:

Երևի հենց դրա  համար են շատերը դիմում բժշկական միջամտության, ոչ թե որ իրենք անբարոյական են ու ուզում են սուրբ երևալ, այլ պարզապես գիտեն որ իրենց չեն հասկանա, չեն ընդունի , կխայտառակեն մի այդպիսի դեպքի համար, որը միգուցեև իրենց կամքից դուրս է եղել: Այնպես որ խիստ մի դատեք ժողովուրդ ջան  :Smile:  :

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղեքն էլ ե՞ն քաղաքացի համարվում…


Չէ, տղեքը որձ են համարվում, ու կարող են սեքսով զբաղվել ցանկացած այլ էգի հետ, բացի մարդկային էգից, քանի որ մարդկային էգը պարտադիր պիտի կույս մնա:

----------

davidus (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), SSS (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

*Gayl*, քո ասածներից գալիս ենք նրան, որ տղեն իրավունք ունի մինչեւ ամուսնանալը ինչքան ուզի սեքսով զբաղվելու, իսկ աղջիկը, եթե թեկուզ մեկ անգամ զբաղվել ա, վերջ, իրա կյանքը խորտակված ա: Դե որ տենց ա, ցանկացած աղջիկ ունի բոլոր բարոյական իրավունքները պահանջելու, որ իր ամուսինը լինի կույս:

----------

erexa (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), paniaG (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման գնաց կուսաթաղանթը կարելու՝ այն է ավելորդ գրառումներից ձերբազատվելու:*

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), davidus (06.12.2010), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Shah (06.12.2010), tikopx (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Ռեդ (06.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ի՞նչ բոմբ թեմա է :Hands Up: , ես էլ էշ–էշ դրել ու քաղաքականություն եմ կարդում, դու մի ասա ավելի կարևոր հարցեր կան աշխարհում… :Fool: 

Դավայծե մերժենք ոչ միայն նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները, այլև հարաբերություններն առհասարակ :Tongue: ։ Օրինակ պարտադիր պետք է հետաքրքրվել, աղջիկը ընԳեր ունեցել է՞, թե՞  ոչ, մինչև լավ ՏՂՈՒ դուրը գալը։ Դրա համար հատուկ մինչև աղջկան «պադխոդ» անելը պարտադիր պետք է իմանալ, թե այդ աղջիկը որ «քուչից» է (թաղամասից), ճարել այդ քուչի լավ տղերքին, ծանոթանալ ու ախպերանալ, իրար հետ սաունա գնալ ու հետո ...–ի («լևի»), ու էդ ընթացքում փորձել հավաքել էդ «էգի» մանկության դետալները ու հատկապես որձերի հետ շփումների սաղ մանրամասները իրենց ելևէջներով։ Եթե որոշակի կասկածներ կան, ապա «յակռվել» այդ կասկածների վրա, հետաքննություն իրականացնել, բացահայտել բոլոր «մեղավորներին» ու ճշտով սաղին տրաքացնել։ Հետո էլ սաղ ճիշտը դնել էդ աղջկա առաջ ու դավա՛յ անել… սենց պասլա՛տ անել… սենց վապշէ սի… անել արյա՛… 

Սա օրինակ էր, թե ինչպես մինչև ամուսնանալը պարզել ձեր ապագա մեքենայի… էհ ինչ եմ ասում, ընԳերուհու նախաամուսնական պատմությունը ու ինչպես վենդետտա անել բոլոր մեղավորներին, որ քար են գցել ՁԵՐ բախտի վրա։

Ժող, եթե լուրջ, ապա աղջիկը ավտոյից մի քիչ տարբերվում է, այնպես որ մենակ «զավադսկոյ» ու չխփած, յուբկա չփչած լինելը հետ աղջկա լավը լինելու մասին չի խոսում։ 

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ հարցեր չտալ իմ կնոջ սերվիսնի կնիժկայի մասին, թե չէ վենդետտա կանեմ։ :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Chuk (06.12.2010), davidus (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), murmushka (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), SSS (06.12.2010), Ձայնալար (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Մանուլ (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Նարե (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (06.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Ձայնալարն ու Չուկը համատեղ իրականացրին թեմայի կուսաթաղանթի հերթական անգամ կարման օպերացիան. թեման ձերբազատվել է տասնյակ անձնական հարթության գրառումներից: Տեսական հարթության քննարկումը մի՛ փոխեք անձնական հարթություն ու հիշե՛ք, որ յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական կյանքն իր գործն է: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ցանկության դեպքում, ինքը կարող է խոսել սեփական փորձի մասին:*

----------

tikopx (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա օրինակ էր, թե ինչպես մինչև ամուսնանալը պարզել ձեր ապագա մեքենայի… էհ ինչ եմ ասում, ընԳերուհու նախաամուսնական պատմությունը ու ինչպես վենդետտա անել բոլոր մեղավորներին, որ քար են գցել ՁԵՐ բախտի վրա։
> 
> Ժող, եթե լուրջ, ապա աղջիկը ավտոյից մի քիչ տարբերվում է, այնպես որ մենակ «զավադսկոյ» ու չխփած, յուբկա չփչած լինելը հետ աղջկա լավը լինելու մասին չի խոսում։


Գիտես կատակ ես անում, բայց լիքը մարդ մինչև ապագա սիրելիին յամի վրա չի կանգնացնում, որ սաղ բարեկամությունը տակից վրից նայի խփած ու կաթացող տեղ կա թե չկա, տուն չի տանում:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (08.12.2011), SSS (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Վիշապ (06.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սկզբունքորեն ամուսնացող անհատը անկախ սեռից բնականաբար ուզում է իմանալ թե ում հետ է ամուսնանում, այսինքն լավ ճանաչել՝ նոր ամուսնանալ։ Լավ ճանաչելու ձևերից մեկն է օրինակ  անցյալի մասին որոշ մանրամասներ պարզելը։ Օրինակ եթե աղջիկը իմանում է, որ իր սիրելին սենց Հունան Ավիտիսյանի պես դոշով պաշտպանել է ընկերներին՝ ապա իր սիրելին անձնվեր է փաստորեն։ Կամ ասենք տղան եթե իմանում է, որ աղջիկը ժամանակին ծերանոցի ծերերին խնամելու կամավորականներից է եղել, ուրեմն հոգատար է իր սիրելին։ Իսկ այ կուսաթաղանթի բացակայությունը դե արի ու իմացի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսում։ Դեռ ավելին՝ ներկայությունը ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում։ Թարս աշխարհ ա էլի… (թե ինչ պիտի ասեի, ես էլ մոռացա… :Xeloq: ) 
Հայեր, էլ ավելի կարևոր թեմա չկա՞ էս պահին…  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), murmushka (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), SSS (06.12.2010), մարդագայլուկ (19.04.2014), Տրիբուն (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սկզբունքորեն ամուսնացող անհատը անկախ սեռից բնականաբար ուզում է իմանալ թե ում հետ է ամուսնանում, այսինքն լավ ճանաչել՝ նոր ամուսնանալ։ Լավ ճանաչելու ձևերից մեկն է օրինակ  անցյալի մասին որոշ մանրամասներ պարզելը։ Օրինակ եթե աղջիկը իմանում է, որ իր սիրելին սենց Հունան Ավիտիսյանի պես դոշով պաշտպանել է ընկերներին՝ ապա իր սիրելին անձնվեր է փաստորեն։ Կամ ասենք տղան եթե իմանում է, որ աղջիկը ժամանակին ծերանոցի ծերերին խնամելու կամավորականներից է եղել, ուրեմն հոգատար է իր սիրելին։ Իսկ այ կուսաթաղանթի բացակայությունը դե արի ու իմացի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսում։ *Դեռ ավելին՝ ներկայությունը ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում։* Թարս աշխարհ ա էլի… (թե ինչ պիտի ասեի, ես էլ մոռացա…) 
> Հայեր, էլ ավելի կարևոր թեմա չկա՞ էս պահին…


Կոտորվես դու Վիշապ, դու ինչի՞ սեքսոպաթոլոգ չես աշխատում:   :Hands Up:  

Ապեր, կուսաթանղանթի ներկայությունը խոսում է ժուժկալության մասին: Նաև այն մասին, որ լավ տնտեսուհի կլինի ապագայում ու տան ունեցվածքը աչքի լույսի պես կպահի:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կուսաթաղանթի բացակայությունը խոսում է մեծ սրտի ու առատաձեռնության մասին - ուզել են, տվել ա: Այսինք,  որ ծերանաս, հիվանդ լինես, մի բաժակ ջուր ուզես, հաստատ կտա:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Վիշապ (06.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հա, հիշեցի… որպեզի շատ չխորանանք նախաամուսնական սեռական կյանքի առավելությունների կամ թերությունների մեջ (երկուսն էլ անկասկած կան, ու սա իսկապես վիճելի խնդիր է), ապա մի բան ասեմ. կարևորը մի՛ ամուսնացեք թե հոգով, թե մարմնապես պոռնիկների հետ։ Իսկ կուսաթաղանթի թե առկայությունը, թե բացակայությունը, նախաամուսնական կապերի թե լինելը, թե չլինելը չեն վկայում ու չեն բացառում պոռնիկ լինելը։

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), CactuSoul (06.12.2010), davidus (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Ungrateful (06.12.2010), Ձայնալար (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Մանուլ (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Նարե (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (06.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, հիշեցի… որպեզի շատ չխորանանք նախաամուսնական սեռական կյանքի առավելությունների կամ թերությունների մեջ (երկուսն էլ անկասկած կան, ու սա իսկապես վիճելի խնդիր է), ապա մի բան ասեմ. կարևորը մի՛ ամուսնացեք թե հոգով, թե մարմնապես պոռնիկների հետ։ Իսկ կուսաթաղանթի թե առկայությունը, թե բացակայությունը, նախաամուսնական կապերի թե լինելը, թե չլինելը չեն վկայում ու չեն բացառում պոռնիկ լինելը։


Ոսկի խոսքեր են, ուստա: Էս թեմայում երևի էլի պարզելու բան չկա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010)

----------


## Lord

Բայց ինչ անկապ թեմայա, տղերքը կպած համոզում են, որ իրանք կողմ են, դե բանականաբար պոտենցյալ զոհեր են ման գալիս, իսկ աղջիկները էտքանը հասկանալով...., և իրականում երկու կողմն էլ շատ են ուզում, բայց ի տարբերություն տղաների աղջիկները իրենց զսպում են, որ ամուսնանալուց խնդիրներ չառաջանան, իսկ քանի որ տղաները շատ թույլ են, չեն էլ փորձում իրենց զսպեսն, և ինչքան էլ ուզում եք վիճեք, բոլորն էլ նույն են մտածում, երբ իմանում են, որ աղջիկը կույս չի:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2010), paniaG (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Shah (06.12.2010), Sophie (06.12.2010), tikopx (06.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Շինարար (06.12.2010)

----------


## paniaG

> Բայց ինչ անկապ թեմայա, տղերքը կպած համոզում են, որ իրանք կողմ են, դե բանականաբար պոտենցյալ զոհեր են ման գալիս, իսկ աղջիկները էտքանը հասկանալով...., և իրականում երկու կողմն էլ շատ են ուզում, բայց ի տարբերություն տղաների աղջիկները իրենց զսպում են, որ ամուսնանալուց խնդիրներ չառաջանան, իսկ քանի որ տղաները շատ թույլ են, չեն էլ փորձում իրենց զսպեսն, և ինչքան էլ ուզում եք վիճեք, բոլորն էլ նույն են մտածում, երբ իմանում են, որ աղջիկը կույս չի:


Ծեր ամուսիններ երեկոյան ընթրում են,սպաս են ուտում,մեկ էլ ամուսինը գդալով խփում է կնոջ գլխին,կինը զարմացած հարցնում է.
-Ի՞նչու խփեցիր,
Ամուսինն ասում է.
-Որ չեմ հիշում ամուսնանալուց աղջիկ չէիր.... :Angry2:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Lord (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք ջան, ինչի՞ չեք կարում համակերպվեք էն մտքի հետ, որ նաև սեքսի հարցում մարդիկ կարան տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենան: Ինչի՞ եք նենց անում, որ բոլոր թեկուզ չնչին չափով սեքսին առնչվող թեմաները (նույնիսկ կարճ շրջազգեստի մասին թեման) բազառի են վերածվում ու ի վեջո փակվում են: Մի՞թե դժվար ա չանձնավորել չմասնավորեցնել մինչև «իմ կնիկը քո կնիկը»  մակարդակը: 

*Մոդերատորական:  Էլի մի քանի գրառում կջնջվեն, ու դրանով առանց տուգանային ջնջելու բարի ավանդույթը էս թեմայում մոտակա ժամանակների համար կհամարենք ավարտված: Թեման փակելու տակտիկայից էլ ստիպված կլինեմ անցնել user փակելու տակտիկային: Հուսով եմ, որ առիթ չեք տա: Շնորհակալություն:*

----------

Chuk (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Աբելյան (06.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), Հարդ (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տղեք ջան, ինչի՞ չեք կարում համակերպվեք էն մտքի հետ, որ նաև սեքսի հարցում մարդիկ կարան տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենան: Ինչի՞ եք նենց անում, որ բոլոր թեկուզ չնչին չափով սեքսին առնչվող թեմաները (նույնիսկ կարճ շրջազգեստի մասին թեման) բազառի են վերածվում ու ի վեջո փակվում են: Մի՞թե դժվար ա չանձնավորել չմասնավորեցնել մինչև «իմ կնիկը քո կնիկը»  մակարդակը:


 Մոդերատորականը չեմ քննարկում, այլ վերևի հատվածը :Jpit:  Ուղղակի անկողնային կյանքը պետք է մնա երևի անկողնում ու չբերվի ֆորում ու քննարկվի, ով ում երբ ոնց ա շինում, ներեցեք արտահայտությանս: Երբ սկսում ենք կեղտոտ սպիտակեղենը դուրս բերել, բնական ա, որ հոտ էլ ա գալիս :Smile:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Shah (06.12.2010), Աբելյան (06.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> … իսկ քանի որ տղաները շատ թույլ են, չեն էլ փորձում իրենց զսպեսն, և ինչքան էլ ուզում եք վիճեք, բոլորն էլ նույն են մտածում, երբ իմանում են, որ աղջիկը կույս չի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ են մտածում բոլորը, ավելի մանրամասն կարելի՞ է։ Ինձ թվում է այս պահին «բոլորից» ոմանք մտածում են, որ Ակումբում «պայծառատես» է հայտնվել։ :Tongue:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում՝ «ով ում երբ»-ը թող ով որ ուզում ա կիսվի, մի հատ սեռական կյանքի օրագիր բացի ու իրա կյանքը պատմի բոլոր մանրամասներով: Ստեղ քննարկվում են երևույթներ ու մեր վերաբերմունքը դրան, ոչ թե ամեն մեկիս ինտիմ կյանքը:

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Մոդերատորականը չեմ քննարկում, այլ վերևի հատվածը Ուղղակի անկողնային կյանքը պետք է մնա երևի անկողնում ու չբերվի ֆորում ու քննարկվի, ով ում երբ ոնց ա շինում, ներեցեք արտահայտությանս: Երբ սկսում ենք կեղտոտ սպիտակեղենը դուրս բերել, բնական ա, որ հոտ էլ ա գալիս


Այս թեմայի միակ իրենից արժեք ներկայացնող գրառումն իմ կարծիքով, ինձ հանդիպած:
Պետք չի էլի հնարության առջև էս հարցերը քննարկել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ, ցանկացած հարց կարելի է քննարկել մնալով քաղաքավարության սահմաններում։ Եթե այս թեման բացվել է ու լցվել էսքան գրառումներով, ուրեմն ակտուալ խնդիր է, ուրեմն շատերին հուզում է այս հարցը։ Ոմանք կարող են և իրենց որոշ հարցերի պատասխանը ստանալ, ոմանք էլ նույնիսկ հայացքներ փոխել, բա ֆորումը դրա համար է հենց։

----------

erexa (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ժողովուրդ, ցանկացած հարց կարելի է քննարկել մնալով քաղաքավարության սահմաններում։ Եթե այս թեման բացվել է ու լցվել էսքան գրառումներով, ուրեմն ակտուալ խնդիր է, ուրեմն շատերին հուզում է այս հարցը։ Ոմանք կարող են և իրենց որոշ հարցերի պատասխանը ստանալ, ոմանք էլ նույնիսկ հայացքներ փոխել, բա ֆորումը դրա համար է հենց։


Կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որն այս թեմայի շնորհիվ, կամ պատճառով հայացքի փոփոխություն է ունեցել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որն այս թեմայի շնորհիվ, կամ պատճառով հայացքի փոփոխություն է ունեցել:


Իսկ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ չկա, ի՞նչ նպատակով ես գրում կարծիքդ այստեղ։

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ չկա, ի՞նչ նպատակով ես գրում կարծիքդ այստեղ։


Ես կարծիք ե՞մ գրել :Shok:

----------


## Lord

> Իսկ ի՞նչ են մտածում բոլորը, ավելի մանրամասն կարելի՞ է։ Ինձ թվում է այս պահին «բոլորից» ոմանք մտածում են, որ Ակումբում «պայծառատես» է հայտնվել։


արի չխորանանք, էտ արդեն երեխայություն կլինի, սաղն էլ լավ հասկանում են, մեկա ջնջելու են, ավելի լավա ասեմ, որ ամեն մեկը ինքը պիտի ընտրի թե ոնց է ուզում վարվի իր կյանքի հետ, ուզումա սեքսով զբաղվի իր սիրած էակի հետ, թե մի փ հոգու հետ միանգամից, էտ իա խնդիրնա, ես մտածում եմ, որ տղա--աղջիկ հարաբերությունների մեջ դա երկրորդական դեր ունի, դա ուղակի ֆիզիկական կարիք է, որը մարդիկ կան չեն կարողանում չբավարարեն, ես դա թույլություն եմ համարում

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, ցանկացած հարց կարելի է քննարկել մնալով քաղաքավարության սահմաններում։ Եթե այս թեման բացվել է ու լցվել էսքան գրառումներով, ուրեմն ակտուալ խնդիր է, ուրեմն շատերին հուզում է այս հարցը։ Ոմանք կարող են և իրենց որոշ հարցերի պատասխանը ստանալ, ոմանք էլ *նույնիսկ հայացքներ փոխել*, բա ֆորումը դրա համար է հենց։


Ի՞նչ հայացք, եղբայր հայացք սեքսի հարցու՞մ, չեմ կարծում, թե սեքսով զբաղվում են համապատասխան հայացքների, սեքսով պարզապես զբաղվում են, հետո դրա վերաբերյալ ինչ-որ հավուր պատշաճի հայացքներ արտահայտում, որոնք կարող են ոչ մի կերպ չհապատասխանել տվյալ հայացքն արտահայտողի սեռական կյանքի առանձնահատկություններին: Մի խոսքով, սեքսով պետք է պարզապես զբաղվել ու վերջ, ես հելա էս թեմայից:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես կարծիք ե՞մ գրել


 :Jpit:  Լավ, այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ գործ ունես դու այս թեմայում։ Բացատրեմ ասելիքս. Ինչ–որ բանով հետաքրքրվող մարդու վրա այդ ինչ–որ բանը ազդեցություն է թողնում (կարևոր չի թե ինչպիսի), եթե դու կարծում ես, որ սույն թեման քեզ վրա ազդեցություն չունի, ուրեմն պետք է որ այն քեզ չհետաքրքրի։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Պետք չի էլի հանրության առջև էս հարցերը քննարկել:», օրենք ե՞ն խախտում քննարկողները, թե՞  քեզ վրա այնուամենայնիվ ազդում է թեման։ Եթե քո կարծիքով այստեղի գրառումները արժեք չունեն, էլ ի՞նչ գրող ու ցավի համար ես շարունակում կարդալ այդ գրառումները։

----------

Ariadna (06.12.2010), Kita (06.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), Ձայնալար (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Ի՞նչ հայացք, եղբայր հայացք սեքսի հարցու՞մ,…


Ոչ, նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների հարցում։ Թեմայի վերնագիրը չե՞ս կարդացել։




> ես հելա էս թեմայից:


  :Bye:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), VisTolog (06.12.2010), Ձայնալար (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուրեմն ես ինքս մի երկու գրառում առաջ կարծում էի, թե թեման իսկապես ակտուալ չի, բայց որոշ գրառումներ կարդալով *փոխեցի հայացքներս* :Jpit:  Փաստորեն խնդիրը իսկապես ակուտալ է, կարծում եմ, պետք է քննարկել։ :Tongue:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Լավ, այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ գործ ունես դու այս թեմայում։ Բացատրեմ ասելիքս. Ինչ–որ բանով հետաքրքրվող մարդու վրա այդ ինչ–որ բանը ազդեցություն է թողնում (կարևոր չի թե ինչպիսի), եթե դու կարծում ես, որ սույն թեման քեզ վրա ազդեցություն չունի, ուրեմն պետք է որ այն քեզ չհետաքրքրի։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Պետք չի էլի հանրության առջև էս հարցերը քննարկել:», օրենք ե՞ն խախտում քննարկողները, թե՞  քեզ վրա այնուամենայնիվ ազդում է թեման։ Եթե քո կարծիքով այստեղի գրառումները արժեք չունեն, էլ ի՞նչ գրող ու ցավի համար ես շարունակում կարդալ այդ գրառումները։


Սույն թեման ինձ վրա ազդեցություն չի ունեցել, հակառակ իմ սպասումներին:
Իսկ քննարկողներն օրենք չեն խախտում, ես ասում եմ, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով քննարկողներն էլ ինձ պես ոչնինչ չեն ստանալու այդ քննարկումից:
Նորից եմ կրկնում. թող ինչ որ մեկն ասի, թե ինչ որ փոփոխություն նկատել է իր մոտ թեմայի պատճառով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սույն թեման ինձ վրա ազդեցություն չի ունեցել, հակառակ իմ սպասումներին:
> Իսկ քննարկողներն օրենք չեն խախտում, ես ասում եմ, քանի որ քննարկողներն էլ ինձ պես ոչնինչ չեն ստանալու այդ քննարկումից:
> Նորից եմ կրկնում. թող ինչ որ մեկն ասի, թե ինչ որ փոփոխություն նկատել է իր մոտ թեմայի պատճառով:


Ախ դու ասեցիր իմ կարծիքով, իսկ ես ասեցի՝ Ոմանք կարող են և, ուրի՞շ։

----------


## Հարդ

> Ախ դու ասեցիր իմ կարծիքով, իսկ ես ասեցի՝ Ոմանք կարող են և, ուրի՞շ։


Ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ուղղակի կոչ եմ արել, որին ով կուզի կհետևի, ոչ չի ուզի ոչ :Smile: :

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց ինչ անկապ թեմայա, տղերքը կպած համոզում են, որ իրանք կողմ են, դե բանականաբար պոտենցյալ զոհեր են ման գալիս, իսկ աղջիկները էտքանը հասկանալով...., և իրականում երկու կողմն էլ շատ են ուզում, բայց ի տարբերություն տղաների աղջիկները իրենց զսպում են, որ ամուսնանալուց խնդիրներ չառաջանան, իսկ քանի որ տղաները շատ թույլ են, չեն էլ փորձում իրենց զսպեսն, և ինչքան էլ ուզում եք վիճեք, բոլորն էլ նույն են մտածում, երբ իմանում են, որ աղջիկը կույս չի:


Նախ եւ առաջ, Լորդ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ինձնից լավ գիտես, թե ես ինչ եմ մտածում, երբ իմանում եմ, որ աղջիկը կույս չի:  :Smile: 
Երկրորդ` նշեմ, որ սեռական պահանջը էմոցիա չի, որ մարդ իրեն զսպի կամ չզսպի: Մասնավորապես տղամարդկանց մոտ սեռական պահանջը չբավարարելը կարող է հանգեցնել բավական վատ բաների, օրինակ` շագանակագեղձի բորբոքման, այնպես որ թույլ լինելու խնդիր գոյություն չունի:

Վերջ ի վերջո մարդիկ զուգարան էլ են գնում եւ աննկարագրելի տգեղ ու հոտավետ բաներով են զբաղվում, ինչո՞ւ չզսպել, մի՞թե այդքան թույլ է համայն մարդկությունը:  :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Նախ եւ առաջ, Լորդ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ինձնից լավ գիտես, թե ես ինչ եմ մտածում, երբ իմանում եմ, որ աղջիկը կույս չի: 
> Երկրորդ` նշեմ, որ սեռական պահանջը էմոցիա չի, որ մարդ իրեն զսպի կամ չզսպի: *Մասնավորապես տղամարդկանց մոտ սեռական պահանջը չբավարարելը կարող է հանգեցնել բավական վատ բաների, օրինակ` շագանակագեղձի բորբոքման, այնպես որ թույլ լինելու խնդիր գոյություն չունի*:
> 
> Վերջ ի վերջո մարդիկ զուգարան էլ են գնում եւ աննկարագրելի տգեղ ու հոտավետ բաներով են զբաղվում, ինչո՞ւ չզսպել, մի՞թե այդքան թույլ է համայն մարդկությունը:


խնդրեմ Rammstein  ջան, քեզ որ լսենք պիտի են երրորդ մասում կայնողների մոտ էլ գնանք, անկապ սրա նրա հետ չքնելուց ոչ մի բարդություն էլ չի առաջանա, ուղակի պիտի հստակ իմանաս որ գլխով ես մտածում, և ով ում է ղեկավարում :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Կներեք օֆֆթոփի համար, բայց համանման թեմաների մեջ ցույց է տրվում "Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները"  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (07.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (06.12.2010), Ungrateful (06.12.2010), Վիշապ (06.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Աղջիկները պետք ա կույս մնան մինչև ամուսնանալը: Տղաներն ուրիշ են. իրանց կարելի ա սեքս անել:

Փաստորեն, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նման դիրքորոշում բռնած անձանց պատկերացրած իդեալական հայ հասարակությունը բաղկացած է կույս աղջիկներից և «տիրանոզավր» տղերքից:

Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ դեպքում էդ տղաները ու՞մ հետ պետք ա էդ սեքսն անեն:

Մի՞թե դուք խրախուսում եք արվամոլությունը կամ նախընտրում եք միլֆերին: :Shok: 

Ո՞չ:

Պարզ ա: Էդ նույն հասարակության մեջ նման տղաները գտնում են լավագույն դեպքում իրենց պատկերացմամբ «երկրորդ սորտի» աղջիկների, որոնց օգտագործում են սեքսուալ նպատակներով ու դեն շպրտում:

Անկեղծ ասած՝ դրանից ավելի անբարոյական լինելն անհնար է: Բոլոր այն երիտասարդներին, ովքեր անկախ ամուսնացած լինելու հանգամանքից և իրենց փոխհարաբերությունների մշտական/ժամանակավոր բնույթից, փոխադարձ սիրո, վստահության ու հարգանքի հիման վրա զբաղվում են սեքսով, ձեզ նմանների համեմատ կարելի է սրբի շքանշան տալ: Անբարոյականնե՛ր: :Angry2: 

Իրականում համաձայն եմ Rhayader-ի հետ՝ էն առումով, որ հա, էսօր կանայք են չափազանց թույլ գտնվում՝ էդ տեսակ խտրականություն թույլ տալով իրենց հանդեպ: Բայց մյուս կողմից հասարակության էդ քյառթ ու կարծրատիպերը դրոշակ սարքած (ցավոք մեծամասնություն կազմող) մասսայի (որի մեջ մտնում են 2 սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներ էլ) ճշնմանը դիմադրելը ահավոր դժվար ա: Նույնիսկ ֆորումներում, նույնիսկ ակումբի ինտիմ անկյունում աղջիկների/կանանց մեծամասնությունը բառիս բուն իմաստով ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄ է արտահայտվել, որ այո ինքն էլ նայում պոռնոներ, զբաղվում ձեռնաշարժությամբ, ցանկանում ունենալ նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություններ կամ ունի այդպիսիք և այլն, և այլն: Մինչդեռ էդ նույն հասարակության մեջ լավ տղերքը հպարտանալով են հայտարարում, որ քնել են, քնում են ու քնելու են (ոնց որ մի տառ բաց թողեցի) լիքը աղջիկների հետ, որոնց վրա, մեղմ ասած, թքած ունեն:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2010), davidus (07.12.2010), erexa (07.12.2010), Farfalla (07.12.2010), Kita (07.12.2010), kyahi (07.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Lord (07.12.2010), One_Way_Ticket (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rammstein (06.12.2010), Rhayader (06.12.2010), VisTolog (07.12.2010), Yevuk (08.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), Մանանա (06.12.2010), Մանուլ (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Նարե (07.12.2010), Վիշապ (07.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, Հայաստանում սեռականապես հասուն արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները մինչև ամուսնանալը ըստ սեռական ապրելակերպի *հիմնականում* բաժանվում են երեք խմբի՝ սեռական կյանքով ապրողներ, օնանիզմով զբաղվողներ և շամաններ: Վերջիններս կարողանում են սեռական էներգիան կոնցենտրացնել ու խնայել՝ տուն ա, պետք կգա տարբերակով, կամ էլ փոխակերպել այլ էներգիայի, ասենք՝ էլէկտրամագնիսական, ջերմամիջուկային, կամ գրավիտացիոն (օրինակ տիբեթյան շամանները ձեր կարծիքով ինչի՞ շնորհիվ են լևիտացիա անում: ) Շամանների բռնացնելը և ամուսնացնելը զոռ գործ է, որովհետև շամանները հիմնականում տարածված են Արագածոտնի լեռնային դժվարհասանելի գոտիներում, մի խոսքով համարվում է, որ նրանք նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների հետ կապված խնդիրներ չեն ստեղծում: Իսկ ահա կան օնանիզմի սիրահարներ, որոնք առանձնակի դաժան բերաբերմունք ունեն ան*կուս*ակցական բաների նկատմամբ ու ամուսնանալիս երբեմն հայտնվում են ցայտնոտային իրավիճակներում, երբ ասենք աղջիկը խոստովանում է, որ չունի ամուսնության ամենակարևոր, առանցքային գործոնը, և կամ նամանավանդ ամուսնական առաջին գիշերը, երբ տղան ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում հայտնաբերել այն, ինչը գտնվում է ներքևում, բայց տղայի կարծիքով վեր է ամեն ինչից: Նման իրավիճակներում խորհուրդ է տրվում այնուամենայնիվ զսպել հիսթերիկ պոռթկումները ու կիսատկլոր փողոց չվազել ու չհայհոյել աղջկա տոհմածառին, այլ փորձել հնարավորինս պահել հավասարակշռությունը ու ամեն դեպքում նրբորեն շարունակել կատարել ամուսնական պարտականությունները: Հաջորդ օրը նոր կարելի է սկսել հետաքննությունը: Նախ սկզբից դրական տրամադրվելու համար հարկ է թվարկել այն բոլոր իձերը, հանուն որոնց դուք ամուսնացել եք, բացի կուսաթաղանթից:
Օրինակ.
ա. Դուք վերջապես կին ունեցաք ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ շուտով երեխաներ էլ կունենաք, տա Աստված,
բ. Կինը Աստծու շնորհն է, փառք Աստծուն,
գ. Ի՞նչ պիտի անեիք դուք առանց կնոջ, էլի պիտի ստիպված կառտոլ խաշեիք, կամ օնանիզմով զբաղվեիք,
դ. Կինը մեկ մեկ օգտակար գործեր է անում ու խելացի խորհուրդներ է տալիս (հեսա կինս տեսնի ինչ եմ գրում, շան սատակ էլ կանի ինձ),
ե. Կնոջ հետ բացի սեքսով զբաղվելուց նաև կարելի է զրուցել, զբոսնել, շաշկի խաղալ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարելի է բլոտ խաղալ սովորեցնել,
զ. և այլն (զոռ եք տալիս երևակայությանը ու հայտաբերում նորանոր լիքը բարիքներ)
Ըհը: Հիմա արդեն որ դրական եք տրամադրված, մտածեք, ձեռ կինը ձեզ ֆռռացրե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ: Արդյո՞ք նա պարտավոր էր ձեզ ասեր իր կուսաթաղանթի բացակայության մասին, եթե այո, ապա ՀՀ օրենքի ո՞ր հոդվածով: Ու արդյո՞ք դուք հասցրել եք լավ ճանաչել ձեր սիրելիին նախքան ամուսնանալը, եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչն է ձեր պրոբլեմը, իսկ եթե ո՞չ, ապա... կրկին փորձեք դրականը փնտրել դրա մեջ: Այն է, դուք ահագին ժամանակ ունեք լավ ծանոթանալու իրար հետ, այն է մի ամբողջ կյանք: :Tongue:

----------

Kita (07.12.2010), Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rammstein (07.12.2010), Արևածագ (07.12.2010), Հայկօ (06.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010), Տրիբուն (07.12.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Ըհը: Հիմա արդեն որ դրական եք տրամադրված, մտածեք, ձեռ կինը ձեզ ֆռռացրե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ: Արդյո՞ք նա պարտավոր էր ձեզ ասեր իր կուսաթաղանթի բացակայության մասին, եթե այո, ապա ՀՀ օրենքի ո՞ր հոդվածով:


Ցավոք, հասարակական հարաբերությունները կարգավորող նորմերի շարքում տաբուները (տվյալ դեպքում «կարմիր խնձորի» տաբուն*) աչքի են ընկնում և մասնավորապես առանձնանում գրված իրավական նորմերից իրենց հաստատուտ բնույթով, էֆեկտիվությամբ ու անշեղ կատարմամբ: :Jpit: 

_*Ազնիվ խոսք, 8-րդ դասարանում իմ իրավունքի դասատուն էս օրինակն էր բերում երեխեքին տաբուն բացատրելու համար:_

----------

Rhayader (07.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Փաստորեն, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նման դիրքորոշում բռնած անձանց պատկերացրած իդեալական հայ հասարակությունը բաղկացած է կույս աղջիկներից և «տիրանոզավր» տղերքից:


Մոտավորապես այ սենց  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (06.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Rhayader (07.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> խնդրեմ Rammstein  ջան, քեզ որ լսենք պիտի են երրորդ մասում կայնողների մոտ էլ գնանք, անկապ սրա նրա հետ չքնելուց ոչ մի բարդություն էլ չի առաջանա, ուղակի պիտի հստակ իմանաս որ գլխով ես մտածում, և ով ում է ղեկավարում


Լորդ ջան, ես իմ գրառմամբ ընդամենը հերքել եմ քո ասած թուլությունը, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին III մասում կայնողները, կամ եսիմովքեր:  :Smile:  Նաեւ ես չեմ ասել, որ պետք ա անկապ սրա նրա հետ քնել, որ բարդություն չառաջանա, ես միայն ասել եմ, որ բնական պահանջը չպետք ա ճնշել: Իսկ չճնշելու ամենաբնական մեթոդը ինչ-որ մեկի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելն է:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (07.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ եւ առաջ, Լորդ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ինձնից լավ գիտես, թե ես ինչ եմ մտածում, երբ իմանում եմ, որ աղջիկը կույս չի: 
> Երկրորդ` նշեմ, որ սեռական պահանջը էմոցիա չի, որ մարդ իրեն զսպի կամ չզսպի: Մասնավորապես տղամարդկանց մոտ սեռական պահանջը չբավարարելը կարող է հանգեցնել բավական վատ բաների, օրինակ` շագանակագեղձի բորբոքման, այնպես որ թույլ լինելու խնդիր գոյություն չունի:
> 
> Վերջ ի վերջո մարդիկ զուգարան էլ են գնում եւ աննկարագրելի տգեղ ու հոտավետ բաներով են զբաղվում, ինչո՞ւ չզսպել, մի՞թե այդքան թույլ է համայն մարդկությունը:


Rammstein ջան, պետք չի սեքսի պես գյոզալ երևույթը, հատկապես նախամուսնական սեքսի պես գյոզալ երևույթը, իջեցնել, հազար ներողություն, ք.քելու մակարդակին: Սեքսը կարող ա իրոք որոշակիորեն ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջմունք ա, բայց սեքսի մեջ լիքը էմոցիա ու զգացմունք կա (կամ գոնե ուզում ենք որ լինի), որը հաստատ զուգարանում չես ունենում: Չնայած, ո՞վ գիտի, կարող ա մարդկ կա նույնքան էմոցիոնալ առավոտները զուգարան ա մտնում, հատկապես նախամուսնական շրջանում:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2010), Leo Negri (07.12.2010), Rhayader (07.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասածս ինչ էր, ի լրումն նախորդ գրառման ... 

Նախամուսնական շրջանում, մարդկային էգերն ու որձերը միմյանց նկատմամբ կարող են ունենալ նույնքան նուրբ զգացմունքներ, որքան ամուսնական ու հետամուսնական շրջանում: Համ էգերը, համ որձերը այդ նուրբ զգացմունքները, անկախ հետույքին պեչատի առկայությունից, պիտի նյութականացնեն: Սեքսը էտ զգացմունքների արտահայտման ձևերից մեկն է, ու իմ իմանալով, ամենանախընտրելի ձևը, քանի որ նաև առողջարար է: 17, 18-25, 26, 27 տարեկանը էմոցիոնալ առումով կյանքի ամենաանկայուն ժամանակաշրջանն ա. սիրում ես, հետո մեկ էլ էլ չես սիրում, մեկ էլ ուրիշն ա քեզ սիրում, ու դու ես ուրիշին սիրում: Ամիսը մեկ զույքին փոխելը չի խրախուսվում, բայց պետք ա համակերպվել այն փաստի հետ, որ մինչև ամուսնանալը բոլորս էլ ունենում ենք զգացմունքներ ու քնած կամ արթում երազում ենք մեր զգացմունքների օբյեկտի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելու մասին: Եթե մարդ կա, որ ուզում ա սպասի զագսի թույատվությանը, Աստված իրա հետ, կարա սաղ կյանքն էլ սպասի:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2010), Chuk (07.12.2010), Fender (07.12.2010), Leo Negri (07.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (07.12.2010), VisTolog (07.12.2010), Աբելյան (07.12.2010), Արևածագ (07.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), Ձայնալար (07.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Կարծում եմ, որ հսկայական բացթողում է, որ նախագահներից ոչ մեկը համահայկական շրջագայություն չի արել, որպեսզի պարզի՝ հայերին նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները պե՞տք են, թե՝ ո'չ: Ընդհանրապես պիտի քննարկվի՝ սեռական հարաբերությունները սազակա՞ն են իսկական հայի վեհ կերպարին: Որ դեպքու՞մ հայը կարող է հարաբերություններ ունենալ ու ի՞նչ նպատակով, քանի՞ անգամ: Թեմայի մերթ- մերթ ակտիվանալը խոսում է ոլորտի չկանոնակարգված ու բարձիթողի վիճակի մասին, որը տարկարծությունների տեղիք է տալիս: Բա ամո՞թ չի: Մի ազգ ,մի ժողովուրդ, մի հայրենիք ենք, սեքսի մասին կարծիքն էլ պիտի մեկ լինի:  :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2010), Kita (07.12.2010), Moonwalker (07.12.2010), My World My Space (07.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Ջնջված և տուգանված գրառմնան արձագանքները նույնպես ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Rammstein

> Rammstein ջան, պետք չի սեքսի պես գյոզալ երևույթը, հատկապես նախամուսնական սեքսի պես գյոզալ երևույթը, իջեցնել, հազար ներողություն, ք.քելու մակարդակին: Սեքսը կարող ա իրոք որոշակիորեն ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջմունք ա, բայց սեքսի մեջ լիքը էմոցիա ու զգացմունք կա (կամ գոնե ուզում ենք որ լինի), որը հաստատ զուգարանում չես ունենում: Չնայած, ո՞վ գիտի, կարող ա մարդկ կա նույնքան էմոցիոնալ առավոտները զուգարան ա մտնում, հատկապես նախամուսնական շրջանում:


Տրիբուն ջան, ես ասում եմ կաթը սեւ չի, դու ասում ես` կարագը դեղին ա:  :Blink:  Իմ գրածը ընդամենը բնական պահանջի վերաբերյալ օրինակ էր, իսկ դու խորացել ես, ապացուցում ես, որ սեքսը զուգարան գնալուց տարբերվում ա:  :LOL:  Կամ ես ո՞րտեղ եմ ասել, որ սեքսի մեջ էմոցիա ու զգացմունք չկա, որ դու հիմա ինձ հակառակն ես համոզում:  :Jpit: 
Էն մարդը ասել ա, որ թուլություն ա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ էն, ինչը որ (հատուկ քո համար` *նաեւ*) բնական պահանջ ա, չի կարա թուլություն լինի: Պրծ, վերջ, թհե էնդ…  :Jpit:

----------

Morg (08.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (07.12.2010), VisTolog (07.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ես ասում եմ կաթը սեւ չի, դու ասում ես` կարագը դեղին ա:  Իմ գրածը ընդամենը բնական պահանջի վերաբերյալ օրինակ էր, իսկ դու խորացել ես, ապացուցում ես, որ սեքսը զուգարան գնալուց տարբերվում ա:  Կամ ես ո՞րտեղ եմ ասել, որ սեքսի մեջ էմոցիա ու զգացմունք չկա, որ դու հիմա ինձ հակառակն ես համոզում: 
> Էն մարդը ասել ա, որ թուլություն ա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ էն, ինչը որ (հատուկ քո համար` *նաեւ*) բնական պահանջ ա, չի կարա թուլություն լինի: Պրծ, վերջ, թհե էնդ…


Լավ լավ, մի նեղացի, համոզեցիր  :Hands Up:  էտ «նաև»-ը լրիվ իմաստը փոխեց:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էն ծնողների վերաբերմունքի մասին առանձին թեմա է բացվել, կարծես թե նույն բանի շուրջ, բայց լավ, էստեղ գրեմ։ Ուրեմն Հայաստանում նախաամուսնական կապերի հակված *աղջիկը* կարող է լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ունենալ, եթե հանկարծ ու միամտաբար, թեթևամտորեն «սիրահարվեց» (չգիտեմ ինչու չակերտների մեջ եմ դնում) մտահորիզոնի սուր բացակայությամբ  տառապող մի սուբյեկտի, որը կյանքի նպատակ ու գերխնդիր ունի որևէ արտաքնապես աչքի ընկնող աղջկա հետ մերձանալ ու իր սակավամիտ ու դաստիարակության պակաս ունեցող շրջապատի մոտ ինքզինքը դրսևորել ու հպարտանալ, մատանացույց անելով իր «հաղթահարած դժվարությունը»։ Այստեղ կներեք, բայց աղջիկը թքեց։ Այսինքն «սխալի» ուղղում կարելի է կատարել, եթե աղջկա կողմից նենց նորմալոտ «ախպերություն» հանդես գա, որը դատաստանի կենթարկի անարգողին իր մերձավորներով, իսկ աղջկան՝ գեղավարի, պապական թուքումուր (կարող է և մեկ երկու սիլլա տան) ու մինչև նոր արկածներ։ Իրողությունն է այդպիսին։ Երկու պրոբլեմ կա իրականում, աղջկա մոտ այդ պրոբլեմը թեթևամտություն է կոչվում, իսկ տղայի մոտ… դե ես կասեի իդիոտիզմ, բայց դե ինչ–որ տեղ բթամիտ աքլորություն… հիմա մոդայիկ է այս ամենին անվանել չտեսություն, որովհետև իսկապես անիմացության, աշխարհայացքի պակասի խնդիրներ են… Ամեն դեպքում դաստիարակության ու կրթության խնդիրներ են սրանք։ Եթե դեռահասներին ժամանակին չեն բացատրում ամեն ինչ, ապա նրանց համար սեքսը դառնում է մի խորհրդավոր, գայթակղիչ մի բան, գրգռվում է սեռական երևակայությունը, նրանք չափից ավելի են սկսում զբաղվել օնանիզմով, հիվանդագին կրքեր ու ցանկություններ են առաջանում, իսկ հետո ընկնում են ծուղակը։ Իմիջայլոց թեթևամտության պատճառով պրոբլեմներ կարող են առաջանալ նաև երիտասարդ տղաների մոտ, երբ գայթակղության հետևանքով անբարո կանանց մոտ հաճախելու մոլուցք է ձևավորվում, որը կարող է և սկիզբ դնել հարբեցողության, ազարտային խաղերի, սեռավարակներ ձեռքբերելուն, մի խոսքով «փչանալուն»։ Այսինքն այս խնդիրը, որ այսպես բուռն մենք քննարկում ենք, իրականում դաստիարակության խնդիր է։ Եթե ծնողները մարդավարի դաստիարակում են իրենց երեխաներին ու տալիս են ողջ տեղեկատվությունը այնպես, որ երեխաները սեռականապես հասուն տարիքում թեթևամիտ ու անխոհեմ չգտնվեն, ապա կարելի է շատ չանհանգստանալ։ Իսկ եթե երեխաները մեծացել են արգելված թեմաների ու սահմանափակ ինֆորմացիայի պայմաններում, ապա նրանց հնարավոր է, որ ծանր կյանք է սպասվում անկախ սեռից։ Այստեղից էլ մեր հասարակության լայն շերտերի մոտ անառողջ վերաբերմունքը լիքը երևույթների նկատմամբ, որոնք առաջացրել է հենց ինքը՝ հիվանդ հասարակությունը։ Հիվանդությունը կոչվում է ինֆորմացիայի դեֆիցիտ։ Ինֆորմացիայի դեֆիցիտը կարող է բերել բարդությունների, ինչպիսին է օրինակ խրոնիկական բթամտությունը։ Այդ պարագայում մարդիկ կորցնում են որևէ բան հասկանալու ու սովորելու կարողությունը ու օղակը փակվում է։ Ինֆորմացիայի դեֆիցիտը մնում է ցմահ…

----------

Chuk (07.12.2010), einnA (08.12.2010), Fender (07.12.2010), Kita (08.12.2010), Moonwalker (08.12.2010), Morg (08.12.2010), Norton (08.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (07.12.2010), Sagittarius (11.12.2010), Shah (07.12.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (08.12.2010), Հայկօ (07.12.2010), Հարդ (07.12.2010), Ձայնալար (07.12.2010), ՆանՍ (13.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (08.12.2010), Տրիբուն (08.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Վիշապ ախպեր*, լավ ես գրել, մենակ անտեղի բարդացրել ես: 

Արի սենց մի հատ պարզ վիճակ վերցնենք: 

Դիցուկ ունենք զույգ, 18-19 տարեկան: Իրար սիրող: Նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ստացած, քո խոսքերով, առանց ավելորդ թեթևամտության: Էս զույգը արդեն մի վեց ամիս միասին ա: Ու որոշում են, որ պիտի նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ մտնեն: Մտնում են: Ու էլի մի տարի միասին են, ու ռեգուլյար նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ են մտնում  :Blush:  Հետ դիցուկ, առաջին հաննդիպումից մեկ ու կես տարի ու առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից մեկ տարի անց, կողմերից մեկը հասկանում ա, որ էլ չի սիրում կողմերից մյուսին: Էական չի, թե որը:  Ու զույգը բաժանվում է: Հետո բաժանունիմց ասենք մի վեց ամիս անց, համ տղան համ աղջիիկը հանդիպում են ուրիշ աղջկա ու տայի հետ: Մի երկու ամիս սիլի-բիլի են անում, հետո էլի մտնում են (թաղեմ դրանց բոյը) նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ: Ու քանի որ արդեն ավելի հասուն են, հանդիպում են ասենք մի երեք տարի: Ու երեք տարի, առանց ամաչելու, նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ են լինում: Հետո, արդեն 23-24 տարեկան հասակում, նորից հիասթափությունները, մի քիչ լաց ու կոց, ու էլի բաժանվում են զույգերը, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ: Հետո մի կես տարի հետո, խոսքի, աղջիկը կամ տղան սիրահարվում են երրորոդ անգամ: Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում են էլի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնել, հետո մեկ էլ հասկանում են որ շատ լուրջ իրար սիրում են, հասկանում են, որ կարող են ընտանիք կազմել, ու որոշում են ամուսնանալ: Այ սենց, ամեն մեկը իրա ճանապարհով, առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից հետո ունենալով ևս երկու նախամուսնական սեռական կապ, ամեն մեկը իրա համար, 26-27 տարեկանում ընտանիք ա կազմում, ու արդեն ամուսնական մշտական սեռական կապերի մեջ ա մտնում՝ իրա թվով երրորդ սիրելիի հետ: 

*Հարց, նորմալ պրոցես ա, թե՞ չէ: Որևէ մեկին էս պարագայում պետք ա քարկոծել, թե՞ չէ:*

----------

paniaG (11.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> *Հարց, նորմալ պրոցես ա, թե՞ չէ: Որևէ մեկին էս պարագայում պետք ա քարկոծել, թե՞ չէ:*


Իհարկե պետք է քարկոծել: Լրիվ լուրջ: Պետք է քարկոծել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կփորձեն քարկոծել իրանց  :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (08.12.2010), Kita (08.12.2010), Moonwalker (08.12.2010), Morg (08.12.2010), murmushka (08.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Sagittarius (11.12.2010), Skeptic (11.12.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Տրիբուն (08.12.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Լորդ ջան, ես իմ գրառմամբ ընդամենը հերքել եմ քո ասած թուլությունը, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին III մասում կայնողները, կամ եսիմովքեր:  Նաեւ ես չեմ ասել, որ պետք ա անկապ սրա նրա հետ քնել, որ բարդություն չառաջանա, ես միայն ասել եմ, որ բնական պահանջը չպետք ա ճնշել: Իսկ չճնշելու ամենաբնական մեթոդը ինչ-որ մեկի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելն է:


իմ ասածի իմաստը նա է, որ պետք է սեքսով զբաղվես ոչ թե էտ քո ասած բնական պահանջից ելնելով, այլ քո սիրած էակի հետ, ոչ թե ով որ իրեն առաջարկի, իմ ասածի իմաստը նա է, որ եթե դու ուզում էս քո էտ բնական կարիքը հոգաս կարաս դիմես մարմնավաճառների օգնությանը(որը իմ համար անընդունելի է), պետք է դրան նայես ոչ թե զուտ հաճուք ստանալու միջոց, այլ զգացմունքների արտահայտման մի ձև :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2010), erexa (08.12.2010), Lianik (08.12.2010), Shah (08.12.2010), Yevuk (08.12.2010), Աբելյան (09.12.2010), Հարդ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> *Վիշապ ախպեր*, լավ ես գրել, մենակ անտեղի բարդացրել ես: 
> 
> Արի սենց մի հատ պարզ վիճակ վերցնենք: 
> 
> Դիցուկ ունենք զույգ, 18-19 տարեկան: Իրար սիրող: Նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ստացած, քո խոսքերով, առանց ավելորդ թեթևամտության: Էս զույգը արդեն մի վեց ամիս միասին ա: Ու որոշում են, որ պիտի նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ մտնեն: Մտնում են: Ու էլի մի տարի միասին են, ու ռեգուլյար նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ են մտնում  Հետ դիցուկ, առաջին հաննդիպումից մեկ ու կես տարի ու առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից մեկ տարի անց, կողմերից մեկը հասկանում ա, որ էլ չի սիրում կողմերից մյուսին: Էական չի, թե որը:  Ու զույգը բաժանվում է: Հետո բաժանունիմց ասենք մի վեց ամիս անց, համ տղան համ աղջիիկը հանդիպում են ուրիշ աղջկա ու տայի հետ: Մի երկու ամիս սիլի-բիլի են անում, հետո էլի մտնում են (թաղեմ դրանց բոյը) նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ: Ու քանի որ արդեն ավելի հասուն են, հանդիպում են ասենք մի երեք տարի: Ու երեք տարի, առանց ամաչելու, նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ են լինում: Հետո, արդեն 23-24 տարեկան հասակում, նորից հիասթափությունները, մի քիչ լաց ու կոց, ու էլի բաժանվում են զույգերը, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ: Հետո մի կես տարի հետո, խոսքի, աղջիկը կամ տղան սիրահարվում են երրորոդ անգամ: Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում են էլի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնել, հետո մեկ էլ հասկանում են որ շատ լուրջ իրար սիրում են, հասկանում են, որ կարող են ընտանիք կազմել, ու որոշում են ամուսնանալ: Այ սենց, ամեն մեկը իրա ճանապարհով, առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից հետո ունենալով ևս երկու նախամուսնական սեռական կապ, ամեն մեկը իրա համար, 26-27 տարեկանում ընտանիք ա կազմում, ու արդեն ամուսնական մշտական սեռական կապերի մեջ ա մտնում՝ իրա թվով երրորդ սիրելիի հետ: 
> 
> *Հարց, նորմալ պրոցես ա, թե՞ չէ: Որևէ մեկին էս պարագայում պետք ա քարկոծել, թե՞ չէ:*


 Թեմայի հետ կապված անեկդոտ.

Երկու ընկեր զրուցում են երրորդի մասին.
-Բա իմացա՞ր, Լյովը պսակվեց էն Քրիստիկի հետ:
-Ո՞նց թե՝ պսակվեց  :Shok:  : Քրիստիկի հետ սաղ Չարենցավանն էր քնե:
- Դե Չարենցավանն էնքան էլ մեծ քաղաք չի... :Wink:

----------

Shah (11.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

"Լյով"-երը շատ են նայի չնեղանան քեզնից  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  





> Թեմայի հետ կապված անեկդոտ.
> 
> Երկու ընկեր զրուցում են երրորդի մասին.
> -Բա իմացա՞ր, Լյովը պսակվեց էն Քրիստիկի հետ:
> -Ո՞նց թե՝ պսակվեց  : Քրիստիկի հետ սաղ Չարենցավանն էր քնե:
> - Դե Չարենցավանն էնքան էլ մեծ քաղաք չի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Էս զույգը արդեն մի վեց ամիս միասին ա: Ու որոշում են, որ պիտի նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ մտնեն: Մտնում են: …Հետո … զույգը բաժանվում է: … բաժանումից ասենք մի վեց ամիս անց, համ տղան համ աղջիիկը հանդիպում են ուրիշ աղջկա ու տայի հետ: Մի երկու ամիս սիլի-բիլի են անում, հետո էլի մտնում են (թաղեմ դրանց բոյը) նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ: … … Հետո, … արդեն երկրորդ անգամ: … Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում են էլի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնել, հետո մեկ էլ հասկանում են որ շատ լուրջ իրար սիրում են, հասկանում են, որ կարող են ընտանիք կազմել, ու որոշում են ամուսնանալ:


Բռատ, կներես, որ դիտավորյալ կտրտել եմ գրածդ… Բայց էն ամուսնությունը վերջում, է՞դ ինչ թիթիզություն էր… սաղ նորմալ իրա հունով գնում էր էլի…  :Sad: 
Համ էլ պրեզերվատիվը կամ 21–րդ դարի այլ տեխնիկական հնարքները չլինեին, տեսնեմ ոնց էին 3–րդ level հասնելու։ Հենց առաջին level–ում դռակոնը կուտեր իրանց։

----------

Kita (11.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Rhayader (12.12.2010), Shah (11.12.2010), Տրիբուն (11.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բռատ, կներես, որ դիտավորյալ կտրտել եմ գրածդ… Բայց էն ամուսնությունը վերջում, է՞դ ինչ թիթիզություն էր… սաղ նորմալ իրա հունով գնում էր էլի… 
> Համ էլ պրեզերվատիվը կամ 21–րդ դարի այլ տեխնիկական հնարքները չլինեին, տեսնեմ ոնց էին 3–րդ level հասնելու։ Հենց առաջին level–ում դռակոնը կուտեր իրանց։


Ապեր, թիթիզները ամուսնացել են, քանի որ ուզում էին ընտանիք կազմել ու հաստատուն ու բազմամյա հարաբերություններ ձևավորել` երեխեքով, համատեղ տնտեսությամբ, գազի-լույսի վարձով, մի բարձով ու ծերության մեջ իրար մի բաժակ ջուր հասցնելով:

3 level էլ անցել են, քանի որ, դե հիմա, խոսքի փնտրում էին իրանց ապագա կեսին, կամ էլ պռոստը հաճույք էին ստանում երիտասարդ ու ազատ կյանքից, կայֆավատ:

Ու հերիք ա ջահելությանը դռակոնով վախեցնել - պրեզերվատիվն էլ հենց նրա համար ա, որ քանի level ուզում ես անցնես: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ level-ի վրա էլ մոռացել ես 21-րդ դարի տեխնոլոգիական հրաշքի մասին, դռակոնը պարտադիր չի որ դռան տակ նստած լինի ու ռեսկի ուտի սաղին: Դռակոնը հազարից մեկ ա նստած լինում: Լիքը ուրիշ դռակոններ կան, որոնք պռեզերվատիվի հետ կապ չունեն, բայց աջ ու ձախ, անկախ level-ից սաղին ուտում են:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ էտ գրառումիցս հետո ակտիվ քննարկումը ռեսկի կանգ առավ  :LOL:  Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ կարծիք հայտնելը կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում ա նշանակում, կողմ կամ դեմ: 

Բացի Չուկից, ոչ մեկը կարծիք չի ուզում հայտնի: Բայց Չուկի կարծիքի տակ լիքը շնորհակալություն կա, որը հուսադրող ա:

----------


## Shah

> Ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ էտ գրառումիցս հետո ակտիվ քննարկումը ռեսկի կանգ առավ  Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ կարծիք հայտնելը կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում ա նշանակում, կողմ կամ դեմ: 
> Բացի Չուկից, ոչ մեկը կարծիք չի ուզում հայտնի: Բայց Չուկի կարծիքի տակ լիքը շնորհակալություն կա, որը հուսադրող ա:


 Դե ստե ցույց ա տրվում մեր հասարակության փոքր մասնիկը` այսինքն վերեվներից ասել են սենց ա ու վերջ  :LOL: 

Ի միջի այլոց, մեկ-մեկ ինձ բացում են էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրանց քիթիկից են կողմ բան չեն տեսնում ու համոզված են, որ իրանք շատ ճիշտ ապրող մարդիկ են  :Jpit:  ու սկսում են "քարոզել" չմտածելով, որ քարոզվողը կարող ա իրանից մի քանի գլուխ ավելի փորձառու ա ու "բարձր տեղից ունի տեսած իրա կարծիքը"... Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ ինչ որ մեկը էս թեմա ա մտնում, որ կարծիք իմանա իրա համար, երևի մտնում են "իրանցը ասեն" ու հելնեն  :Jpit:  

Հ.գ. Մի բանով էր լավ որոշ տղաների համար, որ հիմա արդեն հստակ գիտեն, որ աղջիկների/կամ _էլ_արդեն_կանանց հետևից ընկնեն իրանց համար զվարճանալու... 

Մի գուցե փակվի՞ թեման:  ))

Հ.հ.գ 



> *Հարց, նորմալ պրոցես ա, թե՞ չէ: Որևէ մեկին էս պարագայում պետք ա քարկոծել, թե՞ չէ:*


Եթե հեքիաթը տենց ա վերջացել ապա +1 Չուկին, բայց հիմնականում նման հեքիաթները անհեփի ենդ են ունենում... ասնեք "միայնակ մայրը" վերնագրով հեքիաթ ա դառնում ))

----------

Rhayader (12.12.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> *Վիշապ ախպեր*, լավ ես գրել, մենակ անտեղի բարդացրել ես: 
> 
> Արի սենց մի հատ պարզ վիճակ վերցնենք: 
> 
> Դիցուկ ունենք զույգ, 18-19 տարեկան: Իրար սիրող: Նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ստացած, քո խոսքերով, առանց ավելորդ թեթևամտության: Էս զույգը արդեն մի վեց ամիս միասին ա: Ու որոշում են, որ պիտի նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ մտնեն: Մտնում են: Ու էլի մի տարի միասին են, ու ռեգուլյար նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ են մտնում  Հետ դիցուկ, առաջին հաննդիպումից մեկ ու կես տարի ու առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից մեկ տարի անց, կողմերից մեկը հասկանում ա, որ էլ չի սիրում կողմերից մյուսին: Էական չի, թե որը:  Ու զույգը բաժանվում է: Հետո բաժանունիմց ասենք մի վեց ամիս անց, համ տղան համ աղջիիկը հանդիպում են ուրիշ աղջկա ու տայի հետ: Մի երկու ամիս սիլի-բիլի են անում, հետո էլի մտնում են (թաղեմ դրանց բոյը) նախամուսնական սեռական կապի մեջ: Ու քանի որ արդեն ավելի հասուն են, հանդիպում են ասենք մի երեք տարի: Ու երեք տարի, առանց ամաչելու, նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ են լինում: Հետո, արդեն 23-24 տարեկան հասակում, նորից հիասթափությունները, մի քիչ լաց ու կոց, ու էլի բաժանվում են զույգերը, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ: Հետո մի կես տարի հետո, խոսքի, աղջիկը կամ տղան սիրահարվում են երրորոդ անգամ: Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսում են էլի նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մեջ մտնել, հետո մեկ էլ հասկանում են որ շատ լուրջ իրար սիրում են, հասկանում են, որ կարող են ընտանիք կազմել, ու որոշում են ամուսնանալ: Այ սենց, ամեն մեկը իրա ճանապարհով, առաջին նախամուսնական սեռական կապից հետո ունենալով ևս երկու նախամուսնական սեռական կապ, ամեն մեկը իրա համար, 26-27 տարեկանում ընտանիք ա կազմում, ու արդեն ամուսնական մշտական սեռական կապերի մեջ ա մտնում՝ իրա թվով երրորդ սիրելիի հետ: 
> 
> *Հարց, նորմալ պրոցես ա, թե՞ չէ: Որևէ մեկին էս պարագայում պետք ա քարկոծել, թե՞ չէ:*


Բացի սկզբի տղայից ու աղջկանից մնացած սաղին պետք է քարկոծել: Ինչու? Որովհետև ճիշտը *ստատուս քվոն* պահելն է, քանի որ գառնտիա չկա որ ամունանալուց հետո իրենք նորից չեն հասկանա որ սխալվել են ու նորից բաժանվեն ու նախամուսնան, այսինքն գառնտիա չկա որ ընտանիք չի քանդվի, իսկ քանի որ ընտանիքը երգրի հիմքն է ուրեմն կարող ա երգիր քանդվի: Բա արժի? Դրա համար պետք ա էն մնացածին ավտոմատով քարկոծել, որ հանկարծ մոտիկ դաժե չգան: Իսկ մեր սկզբի հերոսները թող շարունակեն իրանց գործը, կարող ա մի օր էլ բազմանան, բայց պարտադիր պիտի պհեն իրենց նախամուսնական կոնկրետ ստատուսը...

Ես մի քիչ թեման կարդացի բայց չհասկացա թե ինչու են մարդիկ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին? Որ աղջիկը կույս մնա և տղան ու հարևանները վստահ լինեն որ աղջիկը առաջ ոչ մեկի հետ  չի եղել? Բայց ավելի կարևոր ա որ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց հետո ուրիշի հետ չլինի ու միգուցե արժի որ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ կույս մնա? :Think:

----------

Ariadna (12.12.2010), Chuk (12.12.2010), Kita (12.12.2010), murmushka (12.12.2010), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Հայկօ (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (13.12.2010), Տրիբուն (12.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> իմ ասածի իմաստը նա է, որ պետք է սեքսով զբաղվես ոչ թե էտ քո ասած բնական պահանջից ելնելով, *այլ քո սիրած էակի հետ, ոչ թե ով որ իրեն առաջարկի*, իմ ասածի իմաստը նա է, որ եթե դու ուզում էս քո էտ բնական կարիքը հոգաս կարաս դիմես մարմնավաճառների օգնությանը(որը իմ համար անընդունելի է), պետք է դրան նայես ոչ թե զուտ հաճուք ստանալու միջոց, այլ զգացմունքների արտահայտման մի ձև


Իսկ ես ասել էի` ով առաջարկի՞: Էլի թող սիրած էակ լինի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, սիրած էակները կարան պարբերաբար փոփոխվեն, որտեւ շատ հաճախ են պատահում կարճատեւ սիրահարություններ, ո՞րն ա խնդիրը: Ու ընդհանրապես իմ որոշելիքը չի` մարդ սիրելով սեքսով զբաղվի՞, թե՞ չսիրելով:

----------


## Սելավի

Ինձ  թվում  է   առանձնապես   ոչ  մի  խնդիր  էլ  չկա:  Շատ  տղաներ  կան  որ  չեն  ուզում  ոչ  կույս  աղջկա  հետ  ամուսնանան:  Նույն  քանակությամբ  էլ  աղջիկներ  կան  որ  գերադասում  են  կույս  մնալ  մինչև  կհանդիպեն  հենց  այն  միակին  ում  հետ  կուզեն  ամուսնանալ: 
Կան  նաև  այլ  կերպ  մտածող  տղաներ  որոնց  համար  կարևոր  չի  աղջիկը  կույս  է  թե  ոչ,  և  կան  նաև  աղջիկներ  որոնք  ցանկանում  են,  որ  մինչև  ընտանիք  կազմելը  մտնեն   ակտիվ  նախաամուսնական  սեռական   հարաբերությունների  մեջ:  
Ասածս  այն  է,  որ  վերջում  նմանը  նմանին  է  գտնելու:  Առաջի  աղջկա   տեսակը,  գտնելու  է  իր  ձև  մտածող  տղային,  իսկ  երկրորդ մտածելակերպով   աղջկա   տեսակը  գտնելու  է  իր  նման  մտածելակերպ  ունեցող  տղային:
Ստեղ  լրիվ  ավելորդ  է  որ  մի  կողմը  համոզի  մյուս  կողմին  թե  ով  է  ավելի  ազատամիտ  կամ  ավելի  բարձրարժեք  գաղափարներով  տոգորված:
Ինչպես  ասում  են   կայսրինը  կայսրին,  աստծունը  աստծուն:
Այդ  երկու՝  իրարից  տարբեր   մտածելակերպի  տեր   մարդիկ  էլ  հավասարապես  ճիշտ  են,  թե  առաջի,  թե  երկրորդ  ընտրությունն   էլ     ունի,   իր՝  համ  բացասական  համ  էլ  դրական  կողմերը:
Այնպես  որ    ամեն  մեկը  թող  առաջնորդվի  իր  որոշումներով  և  պահի  թելադրանքով:

----------

Egern.net (22.02.2011), Freeman (12.12.2010), Shah (12.12.2010), VisTolog (12.12.2010), Աբելյան (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (12.12.2010), Հարդ (12.12.2010), ՆանՍ (13.12.2010), Վիշապ (12.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ  թվում  է   առանձնապես   ոչ  մի  խնդիր  էլ  չկա:  Շատ  տղաներ  կան  որ  չեն  ուզում  ոչ  կույս  աղջկա  հետ  ամուսնանան:  Նույն  քանակությամբ  էլ  աղջիկներ  կան  որ  գերադասում  են  կույս  մնալ  մինչև  կհանդիպեն  հենց  այն  միակին  ում  հետ  կուզեն  ամուսնանալ: 
> Կան  նաև  այլ  կերպ  մտածող  տղաներ  որոնց  համար  կարևոր  չի  աղջիկը  կույս  է  թե  ոչ,  և  կան  նաև  աղջիկներ  որոնք  ցանկանում  են,  որ  մինչև  ընտանիք  կազմելը  մտնեն   ակտիվ  նախաամուսնական  սեռական   հարաբերությունների  մեջ:  
> Ասածս  այն  է,  որ  վերջում  նմանը  նմանին  է  գտնելու:  Առաջի  աղջկա   տեսակը,  գտնելու  է  իր  ձև  մտածող  տղային,  իսկ  երկրորդ մտածելակերպով   աղջկա   տեսակը  գտնելու  է  իր  նման  մտածելակերպ  ունեցող  տղային:
> Ստեղ  լրիվ  ավելորդ  է  որ  մի  կողմը  համոզի  մյուս  կողմին  թե  ով  է  ավելի  ազատամիտ  կամ  ավելի  բարձրարժեք  գաղափարներով  տոգորված:
> Ինչպես  ասում  են   կայսրինը  կայսրին,  աստծունը  աստծուն:
> Այդ  երկու՝  իրարից  տարբեր   մտածելակերպի  տեր   մարդիկ  էլ  հավասարապես  ճիշտ  են,  թե  առաջի,  թե  երկրորդ  ընտրությունն   էլ     ունի,   իր՝  համ  բացասական  համ  էլ  դրական  կողմերը:
> Այնպես  որ    ամեն  մեկը  թող  առաջնորդվի  իր  որոշումներով  և  պահի  թելադրանքով:


Ցավը հենց այն է, որ որոշ տղաներ կարող է ամենեւին էլ չգտնեն իրենց մտածելակերպի տեր աղջկան, որտեւ իրենց «ճիշտը» կարող է բացառի գոտկատեղից ներքեւ գտնվող հարցերի մինչամուսնական քննարկումը: Իսկ այդ քննարկումը պարտադիր պայման է, որպեսզի պարզ դառնա` իրո՞ք կուսության հարցում երկուսն էլ նույնկերպ են մտածում, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Shah

> Ցավը հենց այն է, որ որոշ տղաներ կարող է ամենեւին էլ չգտնեն իրենց մտածելակերպի տեր աղջկան, որտեւ իրենց «ճիշտը» կարող է բացառի գոտկատեղից ներքեւ գտնվող հարցերի մինչամուսնական քննարկումը: Իսկ այդ քննարկումը պարտադիր պայման է, որպեսզի պարզ դառնա` իրո՞ք կուսության հարցում երկուսն էլ նույնկերպ են մտածում, թե՞ ոչ:


 Հիմա էլ անցաք ճիշտ ու սխալ մտածելակերպով մարդկանց առանձնացնելով, դե իհարկե դու հասկանում ես, մնացածն էլ նենց ուղղակի լսել են դրա մասին չէ՞ ու ընդունակ չեն հասկանան/խոսան դրա մասին )))

----------


## Rammstein

> Հիմա էլ անցաք ճիշտ ու սխալ մտածելակերպով մարդկանց առանձնացնելով, դե իհարկե դու հասկանում ես, մնացածն էլ նենց ուղղակի լսել են դրա մասին չէ՞ ու ընդունակ չեն հասկանան/խոսան դրա մասին )))


Ընդունակ են, բայց գուցե բարդույթներ ունեն, գուցե սխալ են համարում ու իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս դրա մասին խոսել` այդ կեցվածքով ծնելով բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ:

----------


## Shah

> Ես մի քիչ թեման կարդացի բայց չհասկացա թե ինչու են մարդիկ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին?


Մեծամասամբ դեմ չեն եթե իհարկե դա աղջկա ապագա ամուսինն ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ աղջիկները էս վերջերս չեն կարողանում/ուզում իրենց զսպեն մինչ իրենց ընտրյալին հանդիպեն: Բայց դա էլ վատ չի, բա էլ ու՞մ "կպցնեն" տղերքը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուֆ, զզվցրիք, ցռը (հազար ներողություն): Որ թեման մտնում ես՝ *ՃԻՇՏԸ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ Ա*:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ընդունակ են, բայց գուցե բարդույթներ ունեն, գուցե սխալ են համարում ու իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս դրա մասին խոսել` այդ կեցվածքով ծնելով բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ:


 Դե ով դրա մասին խոսալն էլ ա մեղք համարում էդ մեկը արդեն իսկականից "մի բան էն չի": ))

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե ով դրա մասին խոսալն էլ ա մեղք համարում էդ մեկը արդեն իսկականից "մի բան էն չի": ))


Բա ե՞ս ինչ եմ ասում:  :Smile: 
Ասում եմ, որ եթե նման մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ չլինեին, էսօր այնպիսի խնդիր չէր լինի, ինչպիսին է ամուսնանալուց հետո պարզելը, որ կինը կույս չի: Ամեն մեկը կգտներ իրեն համապատասխան զույգ, ու բոլորը կապրեին հաշտ ու կուսակրոն… է՜հ, համերաշխ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … կամ էլ պռոստը հաճույք էին ստանում երիտասարդ ու ազատ կյանքից, կայֆավատ:…


Ստեղ խորանալու կա «կայֆավատ» հասկացության շուրջ։ Պատկերացրու երիտասարդության ուղեղը մտցնում ենք «քանի ջահել ես, պիտի կայֆավատ լինես» գաղափարախոսությունը (չնայած էլ ու՞ր :Jpit: ) Ու էստեղ մրցակցություն է առաջանում՝ ով ինչքան շատ կայֆավատ… Կարելի է նաև խմբակային կայֆավատ, հաշիշ–մարիխուանա կայֆավատ… կարելի է զոռ տալ երևակայությանը ու մոգոնել առավել օրիգինալ կայֆեր, ասենք սադո–մազո, ֆետիշ, արյուն պզզցնել և այլն… 

Ամեն դեպքում եթե մարդիկ չափից ավելի շատ են «կայֆավատ» լինում, ապա նրանց պոռնիկներից տարբերելը ավելի ու ավելի զոռ խնդիր է դառնում, հետևաբար բացարձակ հանդուրժողաբար այս խնդրին մոտենալն էլ մեկ այլ ծայրահեղություն է։ 

Իմ կարծիքով առհասարակ «կայֆավատ» եզրույթը տուֆտա եզրույթ է, որովհետև ըստ իմ երկրամյա ընկալումների վերջինս ենթադրում է միայն «դիշովի կայֆեր», այսինքն սեքս, մարիխուանա, դիսկոտեկներում գալարվել, հարբուշներ տարբեր ախմախ խմիչքների միջոցով։ Օրինակ մեծամասնությունը սար բարձրանալուն, ջրի տակ սուզվելուն, լեռնադահուկասղալագյաբռլամիշին, հեծանվամոլությանը, կարճ կամ երկար ճանապարհորդություններին «կայֆավատ» չի անվանում, և ցավոք… որովհետև շատերի ուշքն ու միտքը հիմմար կայֆերն են (կներեք), որոնց համար մեծ ջանք թափել չի պահանջվում՝ փող ունե՞ս (պապան տվել ա), նստեցիր, խմեցիր–ուռեցիր, հելար գալարվեցիր, անցար կողքի սենյակ շինեցիր–շինվեցիր ու «արյա, էս ի՞նշ կայֆերով լի է կյանքը»… Արդյունքում ձևավորվում է էգոիստ, նեղ աշխարհայացքի տեր, համախմբվելու ու պետական հարցեր լուծելու ունակությունից զուրկ երիտասարդություն, որը շատ շատ կարող է բողոքել, որ կայֆավատ լինելու հնարավորություն չունի (ա–լյա Հունաստան): 
Դրա համար էլ ամուսնությունը ասոցացվում է հոգսերի ու ազատության սահմանափակումների հետ, ծերությունը՝ դժբախտության հետ։ Արդյունքում արևմտյան թոշակառուները մեր երիտասարդներից ավելի շատ են «կայֆավատ» լինում, իսկ մեր երիտասարդ ժամանակ բուռն կայֆեր արած ծերունի թոշակառուների կայֆերը՝ թզբեհն ու նարդին է, առողջ ծերունին էլ՝ էկզոտիկ երևույթ։

----------

Fender (12.12.2010), Kita (12.12.2010), Kuk (22.02.2011), Norton (12.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Shah (12.12.2010), Yevuk (12.12.2010), Արևածագ (12.12.2010), Դեկադա (12.12.2010), Հայկօ (12.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013), ՆանՍ (11.11.2011), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.12.2010), Տրիբուն (12.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հեքիաթը տենց ա վերջացել ապա +1 Չուկին, բայց հիմնականում նման հեքիաթները անհեփի ենդ են ունենում... ասնեք "միայնակ մայրը" վերնագրով հեքիաթ ա դառնում ))


Ի միջի այլոց, Հայաստոնւմ միայնակ մայերի թիվը կտրուկ մեծացել ա: Ամուսնալուծությունների էլ ինչ-որ լուրջ վիճակագրություն կա, հիմա թվերը չեմ հիշում, բայց ահագին անհանգստացնող թվեր են: 

Հիմա պատճառը բոլոր դեպքերում էն ա եղել, որ զույգերը նախամուսնական սեռական կապե՞ր են ունեցել, թե՞ ավելի լուրջ ու խորքային պատճառներ կան, ու էտ կողմերից որևէ մեկի կույս լինել չլինելը էտ պատճառների մեջ գրեթե չի մտնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ խորանալու կա «կայֆավատ» հասկացության շուրջ։ Պատկերացրու երիտասարդության ուղեղը մտցնում ենք «քանի ջահել ես, պիտի կայֆավատ լինես» գաղափարախոսությունը (չնայած էլ ու՞ր) Ու էստեղ մրցակցություն է առաջանում՝ ով ինչքան շատ կայֆավատ… Կարելի է նաև խմբակային կայֆավատ, հաշիշ–մարիխուանա կայֆավատ… կարելի է զոռ տալ երևակայությանը ու մոգոնել առավել օրիգինալ կայֆեր, ասենք սադո–մազո, ֆետիշ, արյուն պզզցնել և այլն… 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում եթե մարդիկ չափից ավելի շատ են «կայֆավատ» լինում, ապա նրանց պոռնիկներից տարբերելը ավելի ու ավելի զոռ խնդիր է դառնում, հետևաբար բացարձակ հանդուրժողաբար այս խնդրին մոտենալն էլ մեկ այլ ծայրահեղություն է։ 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով առհասարակ «կայֆավատ» եզրույթը տուֆտա եզրույթ է, որովհետև ըստ իմ երկրամյա ընկալումների վերջինս ենթադրում է միայն «դիշովի կայֆեր», այսինքն սեքս, մարիխուանա, դիսկոտեկներում գալարվել, հարբուշներ տարբեր ախմախ խմիչքների միջոցով։ Օրինակ մեծամասնությունը սար բարձրանալուն, ջրի տակ սուզվելուն, լեռնադահուկասղալագյաբռլամիշին, հեծանվամոլությանը, կարճ կամ երկար ճանապարհորդություններին «կայֆավատ» չի անվանում, և ցավոք… որովհետև շատերի ուշքն ու միտքը հիմմար կայֆերն են (կներեք), որոնց համար մեծ ջանք թափել չի պահանջվում՝ փող ունե՞ս (պապան տվել ա), նստեցիր, խմեցիր–ուռեցիր, հելար գալարվեցիր, անցար կողքի սենյակ շինեցիր–շինվեցիր ու «արյա, էս ի՞նշ կայֆերով լի է կյանքը»… Արդյունքում ձևավորվում է էգոիստ, նեղ աշխարհայացքի տեր, համախմբվելու ու պետական հարցեր լուծելու ունակությունից զուրկ երիտասարդություն, որը շատ շատ կարող է բողոքել, որ կայֆավատ լինելու հնարավորություն չունի (ա–լյա Հունաստան): 
> Դրա համար էլ ամուսնությունը ասոցացվում է հոգսերի ու ազատության սահմանափակումների հետ, ծերությունը՝ դժբախտության հետ։ Արդյունքում արևմտյան թոշակառուները մեր երիտասարդներից ավելի շատ են «կայֆավատ» լինում, իսկ մեր երիտասարդ ժամանակ բուռն կայֆեր արած ծերունի թոշակառուների կայֆերը՝ թզբեհն ու նարդին է, առողջ ծերունին էլ՝ էկզոտիկ երևույթ։


Աաաաա Վիշապ ձա, բայց դու ինչ դեմք ես: Դեմդ առնել չկա:  :Hands Up: 

Իզուր կախվեցիր կայֆավատ բառից: Իմ բերած օրինակի մեջ երիտասրադները տենց ՓԻՍ կայֆավատ չեն լինում: Հանդիպում են, ու բավականին երկար, մեկ տարի .. հետո երկու տարի .. հետո մոտ երեք տարի: 

*Հիմ հարցս ավելի կոնկրետցանեմ. 24-26 տարեկան տղան ու աղջիկը, երկուսն էլ չամուսնացած սիրում են իրար ու հանդիպում են, արդեն մոտ հինգ ամիս, խոսքի: Դեռ չեն որոշել ամուսնանալու են թե ոչ: Էտ ջահելները սեքսով զբաղվեն, թե՞ ոչ:
*
Որ հարցս նենց չհնչի, որ ծիպա ես հարցը տալիս եմ ու քաշվում եմ մի կողմ, կարամ կարծիքս ասեմ: 24-26  ու նույնիսկ ավելի երտասարդ տարիքում երկար ժամանակ հանդիպելը, իրար նկատմաբ զգացմունքներ ունենալը ու սեքսով *չ*զբաղվելը ........... խոսքի, լավ չի:  :Wink:  

Իսկ «կայֆավատի» պահով առանձին: Կարելի ա դաժե թեմա բացել «ոնց կարանք փիս տժանք, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու»: Մեր մեջ ասած, կարելի ա համ սար բարձրանալ, համ ջրասուզակությամբ զբաղվել, համ ռաֆտինգով զբաղվել (սրա համար կոնկրետ իմ ուշքը գնում ա), համ յախտա ու դահուկներ քշել, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ քո սած «դիշովի» կայֆերն անել - մարխուանա, նանարներ, մաչոներ, հարբեցողություն, դըմփը-ցըմփը:  Մեկ մյուսին չեն բացառում, եթե ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չես ընկնում: Ընդհանրապես պետք չի ոչինչը ծայրահեղացնել.

- եթե աղիջկը կույսի չի ու ունեցել ա պարտնյոր(ներ) մինչև ամուսնանալը, պոռնիկ չի
- եթե տղան կույս չի ու ունեցել ա ա պարտնյոր(ներ) մինչև ամուսնանալը, բոսյակ չի
- եթե մարիխուանայով ու հարբուշներով ա մեկ ու մեջ զվարճանում, աղջիկը կամ տղան, դիշովկա չի դառնում
- եթե միայն դահուկասպորտով է զբաղում, կամ համակարգիչով, բոտանիկ չի

Ամեն տեղ կա միջինը, որը նորմալ մարդկանց համար է: Կոնկրետ թեմայի շրջանակներում - մարդը պիտի սեքսով զբաղվի, անկախ պեչատի առկայությունից, քանի որ դա մարդու բնությունն է: Կրկնում եմ, անոռուգլուխ ու շաբաթական կապերը խրախուսել չի կարելի, բայց և ակնկալել որ մինչը ամուսնանալը սեռերից որևէ մեկը պիտի պարտադիր կույս մնա, դեմ ա բնության օրենքներին, քանի որ անհասկանալի ա, թե ում հետ պիտի կորցնի կուսությունը սեռերից մյուսը: Պոռնիկների՞: Այ սա արդեն քո ասած դռակոնի մոտ գնալն ա, օր ու մեջ: Ավելի լավ չի՞ սիրած-հավանած աղջկա հետ զբաղվել սեքսով, համ զգացմունք կա, համ առողջարար ա, համ էլ անվտանգ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013)

----------


## Shah

> Ի միջի այլոց, Հայաստոնւմ միայնակ մայերի թիվը կտրուկ մեծացել ա: Ամուսնալուծությունների էլ ինչ-որ լուրջ վիճակագրություն կա, հիմա թվերը չեմ հիշում, բայց ահագին անհանգստացնող թվեր են: 
> 
> Հիմա պատճառը բոլոր դեպքերում էն ա եղել, որ զույգերը նախամուսնական սեռական կապե՞ր են ունեցել, թե՞ ավելի լուրջ ու խորքային պատճառներ կան, ու էտ կողմերից որևէ մեկի կույս լինել չլինելը էտ պատճառների մեջ գրեթե չի մտնում:


 Արդեն ենթադրություններ արա, հաշվի առնելով մեր ժամանակին_համընթաց_գնացող_աղջիկներին (թեկուզ տղաներին) մեկել վիճակագրության թվերը...
Ճիշտը որ ասեմ սկզբում անհանգստանում էի, դաժե ուզում էի ինչ որ ձև բացատրեմ, հետո մտածեցի բա իմ հարյուրհիսունամյակին պետք ա՞... Հիմա ես չեմ քեզ ասելու, որ իմանաս ջահել տղեն ոնց ա աղջիկ "կպցնում" մաքսիմում երկու անգամ Ծերեթելի թեքվի, հետո արդեն տենց ազատություն_սիրող_աղջիկներին մի երկու քնքուշ բառ ա ասում ու պատրաստ ա մեր "ազատասերը" մտածելով, որ իրա հետ արժի քնել, ինքը հենց են տղեն ա, որին ինքը պատրաստ ա տրվի, հետո էլ տղեն հավես մավես հանում ա ու աբլոմ` ինչ որ մեկը մնաց զա բառտոմ  :Jpit:  ըտեից էլ առաջանում են ուրիշ վերջավորությամբ հեքիաթները... ընկել եք հոգեբանական վերլուծություններ եք անում... )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդեն ենթադրություններ արա, հաշվի առնելով մեր ժամանակին_համընթաց_գնացող_աղջիկներին (թեկուզ տղաներին) մեկել վիճակագրության թվերը...
> Ճիշտը որ ասեմ սկզբում անհանգստանում էի, դաժե ուզում էի ինչ որ ձև բացատրեմ, հետո մտածեցի բա իմ հարյուրհիսունամյակին պետք ա՞... Հիմա ես չեմ քեզ ասելու, որ իմանաս ջահել տղեն ոնց ա աղջիկ "կպցնում" *մաքսիմում երկու անգամ Ծերեթելի թեքվի,* հետո արդեն տենց ազատություն_սիրող_աղջիկներին մի երկու քնքուշ բառ ա ասում ու պատրաստ ա մեր "ազատասերը" մտածելով, որ իրա հետ արժի քնել, ինքը հենց են տղեն ա, որին ինքը պատրաստ ա տրվի, հետո էլ տղեն հավես մավես հանում ա ու աբլոմ` ինչ որ մեկը մնաց զա բառտոմ  ըտեից էլ առաջանում են ուրիշ վերջավորությամբ հեքիաթները... ընկել եք հոգեբանական վերլուծություններ եք անում... )))


Կարա՞մ չթեքվեմ:  :LOL:  Արի չխառնենք իրար Ծերեթելիի էժան պոռնիկներին իմ օրինակի մեջ ներկայացված աղջկա հետ: Դրանք տարբեր կատեգորիաներ են: Ու Ծերեթելիի վրա աղջիկ  չեն «կպցնում», ընդեղ բանալնի փող են տալիս արագ ու դիշովի օրգազմի համար, որը նույնիսկ օրգազմ դժվար ա համարել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացի սկզբի տղայից ու աղջկանից մնացած սաղին պետք է քարկոծել: Ինչու? Որովհետև ճիշտը *ստատուս քվոն* պահելն է, քանի որ *գառնտիա չկա որ ամունանալուց հետո իրենք նորից չեն հասկանա որ սխալվել են ու նորից բաժանվեն ու նախամուսնան, այսինքն գառնտիա չկա որ ընտանիք չի քանդվի, իսկ քանի որ ընտանիքը երգրի հիմքն է ուրեմն կարող ա երգիր քանդվի*: Բա արժի? Դրա համար պետք ա էն մնացածին ավտոմատով քարկոծել, որ հանկարծ մոտիկ դաժե չգան: Իսկ մեր սկզբի հերոսները թող շարունակեն իրանց գործը, կարող ա մի օր էլ բազմանան, բայց պարտադիր պիտի պհեն իրենց նախամուսնական կոնկրետ ստատուսը...
> 
> Ես մի քիչ թեման կարդացի բայց չհասկացա թե ինչու են մարդիկ դեմ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին? Որ աղջիկը կույս մնա և տղան ու հարևանները վստահ լինեն որ աղջիկը առաջ ոչ մեկի հետ  չի եղել? Բայց ավելի կարևոր ա որ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց հետո ուրիշի հետ չլինի ու միգուցե արժի որ աղջիկը ամուսնանալուց հետո էլ կույս մնա?


Գառանտիա չկա, որ ամուսնանալուց հետո չեն հասկանա, որ սխալվել են նաև բացառապես կույս ու մաքուր զույգերը: Պատճառներն էլ կարող են լինել ամենսովորական կենցաղայինը: Ու երգիրն էլի քաք մեջ եղավ: Ուրեմն պետք համ բոլորին բարձր վարձատրվող աշխտանքով ապահովել, երեխաներին ձրի մանկապարտեղ ու դպրոց, կանաց ձրի շոր-կոշիկ-կոսմետիկա, տղամարդկանց պարտադիր ֆուտբոլ նայելու ժամեր, կեսուր-զոքանչ-աներ-քենի-տալերին հենց սկզբից գլխից խփել: Իդեալական հասարակություն:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ...


Հոյակապ ա ուղղակի, ես էլ եմ ասում էլի ) , բա տենց աղջիկներ էլ են պետք "հանրությանը"... թե չէ համ ասում ենք "ծերեթելի գնալը" լավ բանի չի, համ էլ ձեռքերն ենք ուզում խնայենք... մի հատ տղա գիտեմ, որ իրա բլոգի համար էր դա անում, ամեն աղջկա հետ քնելով էդ ամեն ինչ գրում էր բլոգում (33 պատմություն), հիմա որ տղուն(ոչ_մաչո` սովորական տղու) հարցնես *ամենաքիչը* մի քսան աղջկա հետ քնել ա: Հարց` բա էդ ու՞մ հետ են տենց պատմություններ ունենում եթե ոչ տենց աղջիկների հետ: )) Կարճ ասած ամեն մեկը իրա ուզածին ա հասնում: Բռնվեք  ))

----------


## Shah

> Կարա՞մ չթեքվեմ:  Արի չխառնենք իրար Ծերեթելիի էժան պոռնիկներին իմ օրինակի մեջ ներկայացված աղջկա հետ: Դրանք տարբեր կատեգորիաներ են: Ու Ծերեթելիի վրա աղջիկ  չեն «կպցնում», ընդեղ բանալնի փող են տալիս արագ ու դիշովի օրգազմի համար, որը նույնիսկ օրգազմ դժվար ա համարել:


 Չեմ խառնում, հենց դրա համար էլ ասեցի "ազատություն_սիրող_աղջիկներ"  :Jpit:  
Ծերեթելի էլ կարելի ա լիքը հոմանիշներ բերել թե ինչ են անում... կպցնել, թե առնել, թե... թե...

----------


## Վիշապ

*Տրիբուն ախպեր*, հլը արի մի հատ ավանդական բիձու տրամաբանությամբ գնանք, տեսնենք ինչ է ստացվում :Wink: 




> Իմ բերած օրինակի մեջ երիտասրադները տենց ՓԻՍ կայֆավատ չեն լինում: Հանդիպում են, ու բավականին երկար, մեկ տարի .. հետո երկու տարի .. հետո մոտ երեք տարի: 
> 
> *Հիմ հարցս ավելի կոնկրետցանեմ. 24-26 տարեկան տղան ու աղջիկը, երկուսն էլ չամուսնացած սիրում են իրար ու հանդիպում են, արդեն մոտ հինգ ամիս, խոսքի: Դեռ չեն որոշել ամուսնանալու են թե ոչ: Էտ ջահելները սեքսով զբաղվեն, թե՞ ոչ:
> *
> Որ հարցս նենց չհնչի, որ ծիպա ես հարցը տալիս եմ ու քաշվում եմ մի կողմ, կարամ կարծիքս ասեմ: 24-26  ու նույնիսկ ավելի երտասարդ տարիքում երկար ժամանակ հանդիպելը, իրար նկատմաբ զգացմունքներ ունենալը ու սեքսով *չ*զբաղվելը ........... խոսքի, լավ չի:


Ուր*յ*եմն զգացմունքներ ունեն, իրար սիրում են, երկար ժամանակ է հանդիպում են, է թող ամուսնանան հը՞: Եթե չեն ամուսնանում ուրեմն կասկածում են, եթե կասկածում են ուրեմն զգացմունքները հաստատուն չեն: Ուրեմն թող առայժմ բավարարվեն օնանիզմով (թու՛, ձեր տիրու... :bidzayakan_hajhojanqner)




> Իսկ «կայֆավատի» պահով առանձին: Կարելի ա դաժե թեմա բացել «ոնց կարանք փիս տժանք, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու»: Մեր մեջ ասած, կարելի ա համ սար բարձրանալ, համ ջրասուզակությամբ զբաղվել, համ ռաֆտինգով զբաղվել (սրա համար կոնկրետ իմ ուշքը գնում ա), համ յախտա ու դահուկներ քշել, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ քո սած «դիշովի» կայֆերն անել - մարխուանա, նանարներ, մաչոներ, հարբեցողություն, դըմփը-ցըմփը:  Մեկ մյուսին չեն բացառում, եթե ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չես ընկնում:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Առհասարակ իսկական մուժիկը իր կյանքում պետք է ամեն ինչ փորձի, գոնե մի անգամ (էխ՜:&erunakan_hogocner): 




> Ընդհանրապես պետք չի ոչինչը ծայրահեղացնել.
> 
> - եթե աղիջկը կույսի չի ու ունեցել ա պարտնյոր(ներ) մինչև ամուսնանալը, պոռնիկ չի
> - եթե տղան կույս չի ու ունեցել ա ա պարտնյոր(ներ) մինչև ամուսնանալը, բոսյակ չի
> - եթե մարիխուանայով ու հարբուշներով ա մեկ ու մեջ զվարճանում, աղջիկը կամ տղան, դիշովկա չի դառնում
> - եթե միայն դահուկասպորտով է զբաղում, կամ համակարգիչով, բոտանիկ չի


Այո, համաձայն եմ՝ չեն, որովհետև էլի հանգամանքներ էլ պետք է հաշվի առնել, բայց այդ հանգամանքները մեզ՝ կողքից նայողներիս չեն հետաքրքրում: Ուստի չենք ծայրահեղացնում:




> Ամեն տեղ կա միջինը, որը նորմալ մարդկանց համար է: Կոնկրետ թեմայի շրջանակներում - մարդը պիտի սեքսով զբաղվի, անկախ պեչատի առկայությունից, քանի որ դա մարդու բնությունն է: Կրկնում եմ, անոռուգլուխ ու շաբաթական կապերը խրախուսել չի կարելի, բայց և ակնկալել որ մինչը ամուսնանալը սեռերից որևէ մեկը պիտի պարտադիր կույս մնա, դեմ ա բնության օրենքներին, քանի որ անհասկանալի ա, թե ում հետ պիտի կորցնի կուսությունը սեռերից մյուսը: Պոռնիկների՞: Այ սա արդեն քո ասած դռակոնի մոտ գնալն ա, օր ու մեջ: Ավելի լավ չի՞ սիրած-հավանած աղջկա հետ զբաղվել սեքսով, համ զգացմունք կա, համ առողջարար ա, համ էլ անվտանգ:


Բռատ շատ լավ ես ասում: Սիրածի հետ: Այ մարդ կա, օրինակ կարողանում է սեքսը տարբերել սիրուց: Կա սեքսի կուլտ հասկացություն, կան թե տղամարդիկ, թե կանայք, որոնք հատուկ սեքսով զբաղվելու համար գնում են հատուկ տեղ և հատուկ զբաղվում են սեքսով (Էս ախմախ երկրում էլ է սկսել տարածվել այս երևույթը): Այ էստեղ արդեն նախաամուսնական է, թե հետամուսնական է, արդեն էլ կապ չունի: 
Ես մտածում եմ, որ միարժեք կարծիք չունեմ այս ամենի շուրջ, հանգամանքների բերումով կարելի է օրինակ ասենք պոռնիկ էլ դառնալ, հիմա դնենք ու պարսիկների նման պոռնիկներին քարերով տանք սպանենք, էլի էն չի: *Սելավի* ախպոր կարծիքը օրինակ ինձ դուր եկավ, որ ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե իրեն ինչ է պետք: 
Կարևորը մարդիկ իրար հանդուրժեն ու հարգանք լինի... երևի :Xeloq:  (եսիմ ուֆ է, աման)

----------

Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Shah (12.12.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Թեման չեմ կարդում, սորրի, բայց ֆսյո ժէ կայֆ բան են էլի էդ «նախաամուսնական» սեռական հարաբերությունները  :Love:   :LOL:

----------

Maverick (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2011), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011)

----------


## Maverick

Հա, հաստատ լավ բանա...  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (13.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն ախպեր*, հլը արի մի հատ ավանդական բիձու տրամաբանությամբ գնանք, տեսնենք ինչ է ստացվում


Արի, բայց ասեմ քեզ ահագին անկապ բան ա ստացվելու, ու դու, մի բիձա ախպեր, համա ցրողական ես հարցին մոտենում հաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  Պետք չի ամեն ինչից հետո ծանր հոգոց հանել, կյանքը դեռ դեմներս ա, թու թու թու  




> Ուր*յ*եմն զգացմունքներ ունեն, իրար սիրում են, երկար ժամանակ է հանդիպում են, է թող ամուսնանան հը՞: Եթե չեն ամուսնանում ուրեմն կասկածում են, եթե կասկածում են ուրեմն զգացմունքները հաստատուն չեն: Ուրեմն թող առայժմ բավարարվեն օնանիզմով (թու՛, ձեր տիրու... :bidzayakan_hajhojanqner)


Ապե՞ր, էս ի՞նչ ասիր: Փաստորեն եթե դեռ հազար տոկոսով վստահ չես, որ ապագա հազար տոկոսանոց կեսիդ ես գտել, պիտի զբաղվես օնանիզմո՞վ: Էս ինչ մի հատ դաժանություն էր: Փաստորեն եթե խոսքի առաջին անգամ, կամ երկրորդ անգամ սիրահարվել ես, պարտադիր պիտի վազես զագս, որ օնանիզմով չզբաղվե՞ս: Կամ վատագույն դեպքում թողնես որ մենակ աղջիկը զբաղվի օնանիզմով, իսկ տղան վազի մարմնավաճառների մո՞տ: 

Կամ խոսքի զույգը ամուսնացել ա, հետո մի տարի հետո բաժանվում են, քանի որ, դե պատահում ա, ընտանիքում իրար չեն հասկանում, ասենք թե: Հետո ասենք աղջիկը երկրորդ անգամ ա ամուսնանում: Ի՞նչ ա ստացվում: Եթե զագսի պեչատով էր առաջին ամուսնու հետ սեքսով զբաղվում, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա երկրորդ ամուսնության համար: Եթե առանց էտ զագսի պեչատի էր զբաղվում առաջին զույգի հետ սեքսով, ուրեմն սաղ փիս ա: Այսինք սեքսով զբաղվում ենք միայն համապատասխան պետական մարմնի թույլատվությունը ստանալուց հետո, ու եթե կա այդ թույլատվությունը, ուրեմն քանի անգամ ուզում ես փոխի զույգիդ, սաղ նորմալ ա: 

Չե՞ս ուզում թքել պետական մարմնի թույլատվության վրա:   :Tongue: 




> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Առհասարակ իսկական մուժիկը իր կյանքում պետք է ամեն ինչ փորձի, գոնե մի անգամ (էխ՜:&erunakan_hogocner):


Առհասարակ, ոչ միայն իսկական մուժիկը, այլ նաև, ներող ըլեք ապե, աղջիկը: Ի միջի այլոց, փորձել պետռք ա ոչ ամեն ինչ (բայց ես ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա): Բայց դե կյանքում «մի երկու անգամ» մինչև կոմա հարբելը, ежик в тумане անելը, կլուբում քաշ գալը ...... ու սենց ... ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չի փչացնում, եթե մշտական բնույթ չի կրում: Կան էկզեմպլյարներ, որոնք դա սարքում են կյանքի իմաստ: Բայց դե խոսքը դրանց մասին չի: Խոսքը նորմալ մարդկանց մասին ա, որոնք բացի տքնաջան հայրենիքի մասին մտածելուց, մեկ ու մեջ էլ ուզում են տժան: մեկ ու մեջ տժալն էլ չի խանգարում ռեգուլյար զբաղվել ալպինիզմով ու հեծանվասպորտով: 




> Այո, համաձայն եմ՝ չեն, որովհետև էլի հանգամանքներ էլ պետք է հաշվի առնել, բայց այդ հանգամանքները մեզ՝ կողքից նայողներիս չեն հետաքրքրում: Ուստի չենք ծայրահեղացնում:


Ի՞նչ հանգամանք, Վիշապ ջան:  :Cool: 



> Բռատ շատ լավ ես ասում: Սիրածի հետ: Այ մարդ կա, օրինակ կարողանում է սեքսը տարբերել սիրուց: Կա սեքսի կուլտ հասկացություն, կան թե տղամարդիկ, թե կանայք, որոնք հատուկ սեքսով զբաղվելու համար գնում են հատուկ տեղ և հատուկ զբաղվում են սեքսով (Էս ախմախ երկրում էլ է սկսել տարածվել այս երևույթը): Այ էստեղ արդեն նախաամուսնական է, թե հետամուսնական է, արդեն էլ կապ չունի: 
> Ես մտածում եմ, որ միարժեք կարծիք չունեմ այս ամենի շուրջ, հանգամանքների բերումով կարելի է օրինակ ասենք պոռնիկ էլ դառնալ, հիմա դնենք ու պարսիկների նման պոռնիկներին քարերով տանք սպանենք, էլի էն չի: *Սելավի* ախպոր կարծիքը օրինակ ինձ դուր եկավ, որ ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե իրեն ինչ է պետք: 
> Կարևորը մարդիկ իրար հանդուրժեն ու հարգանք լինի... երևի (եսիմ ուֆ է, աման)


Եկանք հասանք վերջին: Կարծեմ ակումբում թեմա կա համապատասխան տեղերի մասին: Համապատասխան տեղերը թղնենք մի կողմ, ու գանք մեր սիրած նախամուսնական սեքսին, որը իրականացվում է երկու իրար նկատմամբ նուրբ զգացմունքներ ունեցող էակների միջև, որոնք դեռ չեն որոշել ամուսնանալու են թե ոչ: *Առանց ցրելու ու սար ու ձոր ընկենոլու ասեմ - պիտի սեքսով զբաղվեն:*  Եթե չեն զբաղվում, քանի որ կողմերից մեկը պեչատին ավելի մեծ կարևորություն ա տալիս, քան իրա զգացմունքներին, հալալ ա իրանց համբերությանն ու առողջությանը: 

Ի միջի այլոց - սարսափելի են հասուն տարիքում սեռական ցանկությունենրով ու ֆանտազիաներով օժտված, բայց չբավարարված էգերն ու որձերը, որոնց խանգարվող հոգեվիճակն իր մեջ հասարակական լուրջ վտանգ է պարունակում:

----------

Ariadna (22.02.2011), Աբելյան (13.12.2010), ՆանՍ (13.12.2010)

----------


## Markiza

Միթե    մեկը չկա, որ     ինձ հետ համամիտ լինի`  անկողինը մարդուն ճանաչելու շատ լավ միջոց է , ինչքան ուզում ես     կինո սրճարան գնա, մինչեւ սեռական հարաբերություն չլինի,շատ  դժվար  հասկանալը   էդ  մարդը քոնն ա  թե  չէ;  Ավելին`     քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունն  էլա  ճիշտ, պետք   ապրես  մի հարկի  տակ էդ  մարդու  հետ, որ    իսկականից ճանաչես;  Թե  չէ  մնացածը   սուտ բաներ  են,   երբ պիտի  հայերի  մեջ  կոտրվի   կուսության մառազմատիկ  հասկացությունը;ինչ  կուսություն, ինչ  բան,  ընենց  կույսեր  կան, որ    մյուսներին   կտանեն  ծովը ծարավ  հետ  կբերեն,  հերիք չի? ինքնախաբեությամբ  զբաղվենք ու  կարմիր խնձոր  խաղացնենք;

----------

Quyr Qery (07.04.2011), Win Wolf (11.04.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Միթե    մեկը չկա, որ     ինձ հետ համամիտ լինի`  անկողինը մարդուն ճանաչելու շատ լավ միջոց է , ինչքան ուզում ես     կինո սրճարան գնա, մինչեւ սեռական հարաբերություն չլինի,շատ  դժվար  հասկանալը   էդ  մարդը քոնն ա  թե  չէ;  Ավելին`     քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունն  էլա  ճիշտ, պետք   ապրես  մի հարկի  տակ էդ  մարդու  հետ, որ    իսկականից ճանաչես;  Թե  չէ  մնացածը   սուտ բաներ  են,   երբ պիտի  հայերի  մեջ  կոտրվի   կուսության մառազմատիկ  հասկացությունը;ինչ  կուսություն, ինչ  բան,  ընենց  կույսեր  կան, որ    մյուսներին   կտանեն  ծովը ծարավ  հետ  կբերեն,  հերիք չի? ինքնախաբեությամբ  զբաղվենք ու  կարմիր խնձոր  խաղացնենք;


էլի  էս  թեման  կենդանացավ,  հազիվ  խախանդ  ապրում  էինք :Angry2: 
հիմա  ոնց  չասեմ,  ախր  կվառվեմ  մեջս...  ի՞նչ  անկողին,  հո  ամբողջ  կյանքդ  անկողնում  չե՞ս  անցկացնելու,  վերջ  տվեք  էտ  ձեր  եսիմ  ինչ  մտածելակերպին,  եթե  ըտենց  մտածում  եք  նույնիսկ,  գոնե  ամաչեք  ու  մի  արտահայտվեք,  ու  համ  էլ  հայ  կամ  մեկ  ուրիշ  ազգն  ի՞նչ  կապ  ունի,  մտածելակերպ  գոյություն  ունի,  նշանակումա,  որ  տարիքդ  առնես  ու  էլ  անկողնում  պիտանի  չլնես,  ուրեմն  պիտի  մենակ  մեռնե՞ս

----------

Freeman (27.03.2011), Shah (27.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Միթե    մեկը չկա, որ     ինձ հետ համամիտ լինի`  անկողինը մարդուն ճանաչելու շատ լավ միջոց է , ինչքան ուզում ես     կինո սրճարան գնա, մինչեւ սեռական հարաբերություն չլինի,շատ  դժվար  հասկանալը   էդ  մարդը քոնն ա  թե  չէ;  Ավելին`     քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունն  էլա  ճիշտ, պետք   ապրես  մի հարկի  տակ էդ  մարդու  հետ, որ    իսկականից ճանաչես;  Թե  չէ  մնացածը   սուտ բաներ  են,   երբ պիտի  հայերի  մեջ  կոտրվի   կուսության մառազմատիկ  հասկացությունը;ինչ  կուսություն, ինչ  բան,  ընենց  կույսեր  կան, որ    մյուսներին   կտանեն  ծովը ծարավ  հետ  կբերեն,  հերիք չի? ինքնախաբեությամբ  զբաղվենք ու  կարմիր խնձոր  խաղացնենք;


Երբ պետքա սիրես, որ հասկանաս ամեն ինչ անկողնով չի որոշվում: :Smile:

----------

murmushka (27.03.2011), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Միթե    մեկը չկա, որ     ինձ հետ համամիտ լինի`  անկողինը մարդուն *ճանաչելու շատ լավ միջոց է* ,


 Տվյալ պարագայում կրկեսի. կամ երևանյան լճի կամուրջի տակ կանգնողները  փաստորեն դառնում են* հանրաճանաչ մարդիկ*։(Դուք կամուսնանաի՞ք նման _հեղինակությունների_ հետ)։


> ինչքան ուզում ես     կինո սրճարան գնա, մինչեւ սեռական հարաբերություն չլինի,շատ  դժվար  հասկանալը   էդ  մարդը քոնն ա  թե  չէ;


 Ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ զույգերը սեռական ներդաշնակության հասնում են որոշակի ժամանակ հետո(Գուցե և տարիներ)։


> ընենց  կույսեր  կան, որ    մյուսներին   կտանեն  ծովը ծարավ  հետ  կբերեն,


 Կարելի է մտածել թէ անկույսերը ծով են տանում ու  կշտացրած բերու՞մ։


> հերիք չի?


*Չե՛*

----------


## Աբելյան

Էլի սկսեց: :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (27.03.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Սեռական կյանքով ապրելը դա բնական պահանջ է, ու ցանկացած մարդ դրա կարիքը զգում է, զարմանալի կհնչի, բայց իմացեք,որ աղջիկները նույնպես :Think: …. Էնպիսի տպավորություն է ինձ մոտ ստեղծվել, որ տղաները ամունանում են. 1. 100 գրամ մսի համար, 2. Մի գիշերվա կայֆի համար, 3. Մի քիչ արյուն տեսնելու ու ուրախանալու համար, 4. Ու ամենավատը հարևաններին, բարեկամներին բան ապացուցելու համար(կարմիր խնձոր):Մեր հայ տղաները սիրում են , երբ իրենց խաբում են, այդ է պատճառը, որ աղջիկները դիմում են վիրահատությունների և նմանատիպ այլ բաների, իսկ եթե հանկարծ ու հանկարծ շշկռվում ու ճիշտն են ասում, հնչում են էսպիսի պատասխաններ. 1. Դու լռիվ փչացած ես, ու սաղ թաղով մեկ խայտառակ են անում, 2. Կյանքս դա ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի ու մանրից յան են տալիս, 3. Դա ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի, ու դա իրոք այդպես է, բայց վատն այն է, որտղաների շատ քիչ տոկոսն է այդպես մտածում: Ուղղակի իմացեք, որ հիմա այնքան փչացած կույսեր կան, որ բացի բուն գործողությունից ամեն ինչ էլ արել են, ու հենց նմաններին էլ դուք սրբի տեղ դրաց ման էք տալիս:

----------

h_jak (14.04.2011), Quyr Qery (14.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

դու քո փոխարեն խոսա:

----------

Նետ (11.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> դու քո փոխարեն խոսա:


թե՞ տեղը :Xeloq:

----------


## Shah

> թե՞ տեղը


 տարբերությունը?

----------


## VisTolog

> տարբերությունը?


Իրա փոխարեն, այսինքն իրա տեղը ուրիշի անունից, իսկ իրա տեղը, այսինքն իրա տեղը :LOL:

----------

yerevanci (11.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Իրա փոխարեն, այսինքն իրա տեղը ուրիշի անունից, իսկ իրա տեղը, այսինքն իրա տեղը


խորը շնչի, թեթև ապրի.... ի՞նչ ես բարդացնում  :Jpit: )
ի նկատի ունեմ, որ սխալ ա սաղին նույն բանը ասել:

----------

yerevanci (11.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տղերք ջան, մանավանդ նրանք, ովքեր մտածում են՝ «ես ըտենցը չեմ» կամ «ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի». մարդու ենթագիտակցությունը էնքան խորը երևույթ ա, մեկ-մեկ մտածում ես՝ էս բանը ըսենց ա, էն մեկը՝ ընենց, բայց պահը գալիս ա, ու տեսնում ես որ իրականում ամեն ինչ քո մտածածի ուղիղ հակառակով ա առաջդ կանգնում: Ու ինչքան էլ պաշտեք ձեր կնոջը, ով երբևէ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն(ներ) է ունեցել, միևնույն է, եթե հենց էնպես էլ չհիշեք, մի օր ո՜նց էլ չլինի մի վեճ կծագի ձեր մեջ, ասենք՝ ինչ-որ կենցաղային մանրուքից, ու անպայման, թեկուզ կես խոսքով կամ ակնարկով, բայց երեսով եք տալու (լավագույն դեպքում՝ մտքում), յա տակ դումայու: Կլինեն երևի իդեալական մարդիկ ու իդեալական հարաբերություններ, բայց դրանց գոյությունը դեռևս միայն տեսականորեն է ապացուցված:

Իսկ իրականում նախամուսնական կամ ամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները ճիշտ դեպքերում պիտի որ առանձնապես չտարբերակվեն, քանի որ էդ 2 մարդկանց խնդիրն է, թե որտեղ, ինչպես, ինչքան ու ինչով կզբաղվեն: Այ զուգընկերների փոփոխության հաճախականությունը գուցե ինչ-որ բան ասի մարդու մասին՝ անկախ ամուսնացած լինելուց (իհարկե, անմեղության կանխավարկածը չանտեսելով):

Ի միջի այլոց, թող տղամարդկանց չթվա, թե իրենց «նախամուսնականները» հաշվի մեջ չեն, ու միայն իգական սեռն է մեղավոր նման դեպքերում. եթե աղջիկը/կինը իսկապես ուզում է ձեզ սիրել, ապա նրա համար նույնքան, նույնիսկ եթե ոչ ավել, կարևոր և/կամ ցավալի են ձեր նախկին հարաբերությունները ուրիշ կանանց հետ: Առավել ևս եթե ինքը նման հարաբերություններ չի ունեցել մինչև ձեզ հանդիպելը, թե չէ հնարավոր է՝ «մեղքի զգացման» տակ քողարկվի նաև վիրավորանքը:

ԻՀԿ

Հ.Գ.
Շուտ եմ ասել՝ էլ չեմ գրելու, չսպասեք:

----------

davidus (14.04.2011), Lion (11.04.2011), Lord (14.04.2011), Quyr Qery (14.04.2011), Shah (11.04.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), VisTolog (11.04.2011), Zhor(ARM) (14.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

CactuSoul, բոլոր բառերիդ տակ ստորագրում եմ ու մի հատ էլ ծաղկեփունջ եմ նվիիրում հատ-հատ, որ դեռ քո պես հասկացող էլ կա: դա ոչ միայն քո _ԻՀԿ_-ն ա, այլ նաև ԻՀԿ ու ԻանՀԿ-ն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (11.04.2011), Lion (11.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> CactuSoul, բոլոր բառերիդ տակ ստորագրում եմ ու մի հատ էլ ծաղկեփունջ եմ նվիիրում հատ-հատ, որ դեռ քո պես հասկացող էլ կա: դա ոչ միայն քո _ԻՀԿ_-ն ա, այլ նաև ԻՀԿ ու ԻանՀԿ-ն ա:


+1  :Smile:  Ու թող մարդիկ չնեղանան, բայց այն տղերքի մեծ մասի ասածը, որ իրենց համար իրենց ընտրյալի "անցյալը" կարևոր չէ, ինձ մոտ հավատ չի ներշնչում...

----------

Malxas (11.04.2011), Mark Pauler (12.04.2011), Shah (11.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), yerevanci (11.04.2011), Արևածագ (14.04.2011), ՆանՍ (14.04.2011), Նետ (11.04.2011)

----------


## Գեա

"Սա տղամարդկանց աշխարհն է"  երգվում է հայտնի երգում ,և սա բացահայտ ճշմարտություն է: մեր հասարակությունը այսօր շարունակում է տղամարդու սեռական կյանքին( լինի դա նախամուսնական կամ ամուսնական) նայել մատերի արանքով առանց լուրջ քննադատության, իսկ կնոջ նմանատիպ  պահվացքին տալիս է խիստ որակումներ,որն էլ երբեմն  դժվարացնում է հետագա նորմալ կյանքով ապրելը:Ես կարծում եմ , որ  աղջկը ոչ մի կերպ չպետք է համաձայնվի սեռ հարաբերություններին , քանի դեռ թեկուզ մի տոկոսով կասկած ունի, որ տղան ոչ թե մինչև ականջների ծայրը սիրում է, այլ ընդամենը մինչև ականջների ծայրը սիրահարված է, որովհետև սերը հոգևոր արժեք է , այդ դեպքում տղամարդը պատրաստ է կնոջ կողքին մնալ նույնիսկ սեքսի ժամանակավոր բացակայության դեպքում,ավելին ամեն ինչ կանի սիրածին ընդմիշտ կողքին տեսնելու համար , իսկ սիրահարվածությունը ընդամենը  օրգանիզմում տեղի ունեցող քիմ ռեակցիաների շղթա է , որը պարտադրում է գնալ սեռ հարաբերությունների:ՈՒ եթե այդ ռեակցիաներին թույլ տաք գործելու` արդյունքում մի ամբողջ խեղված ապագայով ապրելու վտանգի առաջ կկանգնեք,նույնիսկ եթե հետագայում անձնական կյանքը նորմալ դասավորվի:
Իհարկե խոսքս չի վերաբերում այն դեպքերին  երբ աղջիկը ինքը հոգեբանական , կամ  ավանդական դաստիարակության հետ" պրբլեմներ չունի" ու գտնում է , որ ասենք հենց հասկացավ սեքս բառի իմաստը ուրեմն դրանով պետք է զբաղվել :
Այսքան փիլիսոփայելուս իմաստը այն էր , որ եթե սեքսից հետո  զույգը բաժանվում է , տղան շարունակում է ապրել առանց պրոբլեմների , իսկ աղջիկը  կամ  ճզմվում է առկա չգրված օրենքների ծանրության տակ կամ էլ խիղճը գրպանն է դնում ու ինքն էլ ուրիշին է խաբում`դիմելով արդեն ավանդական դարձած վիրահատական շտկմանը:Ու մեկ -մեկ մարդ քիչ է մնում ասի "արժանի եք":

----------

Lord (14.04.2011), Malxas (12.04.2011), Mark Pauler (12.04.2011), Quyr Qery (02.05.2011), Shah (12.04.2011), Tig (12.04.2011), VisTolog (11.04.2011), Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011), ՆանՍ (14.04.2011), Տրիբուն (14.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սեռական կյանքով ապրելը դա բնական պահանջ է, ու ցանկացած մարդ դրա կարիքը զգում է, զարմանալի կհնչի, բայց իմացեք,որ աղջիկները նույնպես…


Ո՞նց: :Shok:  Կարգին աղջիկներն էլ ե՞ն զգում: :Xeloq:

----------

Chilly (14.04.2011), Freeman (14.04.2011), Lord (14.04.2011), Shah (14.04.2011), Tig (14.04.2011), VisTolog (14.04.2011), Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2011), ՆանՍ (14.04.2011), Տրիբուն (23.04.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ո՞նց: Կարգին աղջիկներն էլ ե՞ն զգում:


Կարգին աղջիկը մարդ չի? :Shok:

----------

ՆանՍ (14.04.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Զգալն  ուրիշա,  դրան  տրվելն  ու  դրանով  ապրելն  ուրիշ  :Angry2:

----------

Shah (14.04.2011), VisTolog (14.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա: Օրինակ 1-2 օրը մեկ եթե պահանջ ա զգում ու ինքնաբավարարվում ա, ինչ-որ վատ բան ա՞:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա: Օրինակ 1-2 օրը մեկ եթե պահանջ ա զգում ու ինքնաբավարարվում ա, ինչ-որ վատ բան ա՞:


Առողջության համար վատ բան չի:  :Jpit: 
Դէ ո՞վա իմանում ինքը ինչա՞ անում:  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> Տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա: Օրինակ 1-2 օրը մեկ եթե պահանջ ա զգում ու ինքնաբավարարվում ա, ինչ-որ վատ բան ա՞:


Այո կա: Վատը այն է, որ հետո երբ այդ աղջիկն ամուսնանա ու գա նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու ժամանակը նրա մոտ կարող են շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ առաջ գալ: Հնարավոր է չկարողանա իր ամուսնու հետ... ու էլի ուզենա ինքն իրեն բավարարի, որովհետև այդպես է սովոր: Կներեք, որ այսպես խորացա, բայց այդ հարցին իսկապես պետք չի մատների արանքով նայել: Եթե չեք հավատում կարող եք մասնագետ բժշկից հարցնել , որը որ այդպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքերից տեղյակ է:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Sophie-ի հետ... դա կարող է չափազանց վատ հետևանքների բերել.... բայց դե ինչ արած՝ հայ տղաներին գոհացնելու համար պիտի մի քիչ էլ քո առողջությունը զոհես... :Angry2:  կամ էլ քո համար խելոք ապրես՝ մոռանալով օրգանիզմիդ մասին...
 Թե չէ կամ քեզ փչացած որակավորումը կտան՝ իհարկե շատ քիչ բացառությամբ կան հասկացող մտածողությամբ երիտասարդներ,, կամ էլ օրերից մի օր՝ նույնիսկ ընտանեկան կյանքում ,,երեսիդ կշպրտեն քո չկուսությունը.... էդ է պատճառը,, որ հիմա աղջիկները բացի բուն գործողությունից ինչ հիմարությամբ աեսե չեն զբաղվում՝մենակ թե կուսությունից չզրկվեն ... կամ էլ ՝ "բժիշկ ջան ես եկա՝ վաղը հարսանիքս է...".....

----------

Win Wolf (14.04.2011), Արէա (16.04.2011), Տրիբուն (23.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Sophie-ի հետ... դա կարող է չափազանց վատ հետևանքների բերել.... բայց դե ինչ արած՝ հայ տղաներին գոհացնելու համար պիտի մի քիչ էլ քո առողջությունը զոհես... կամ էլ քո համար խելոք ապրես՝ մոռանալով օրգանիզմիդ մասին...
>  Թե չէ կամ քեզ փչացած որակավորումը կտան՝ իհարկե շատ քիչ բացառությամբ կան* հասկացող մտածողությամբ երիտասարդներ*,, կամ էլ օրերից մի օր՝ նույնիսկ ընտանեկան կյանքում ,,երեսիդ կշպրտեն քո չկուսությունը.... էդ է պատճառը,, որ հիմա աղջիկները բացի բուն գործողությունից ինչ հիմարությամբ աեսե չեն զբաղվում՝մենակ թե կուսությունից չզրկվեն ... կամ էլ ՝ "բժիշկ ջան ես եկա՝ վաղը հարսանիքս է...".....


 փաստորեն անհասկացող մտածելակերպ ունեմ ես...

էլի որ Sophie-ին ճիշտ բան ասեց, բայց էլի պատճառներ կան ու ավելի կարևոր.. 
զարմանում եմ, որ ձեր համար արդեն սովորական բան ա դառել մինչ ամուսնանալը սեքս անելը նրա հետ ում հետ չեք պատրաստվում ամուսնանաք, իսկ ապագա ամուսնու մասին խոսք չկա, դա ոչ մեկի գործը չի, մենակ իրանց...

հետո, էդ կարկատանի սիրահար աղջիկներն էլ պիտի սաղ կյանք թաքցնե՞ն.. վստահ չեմ.. բա հետո՞

էն բեսամթ սավրեմեննի տղաներն էլ (էն որ իրանց համար մեկ ա) նույն ձև մեկ ա լինելու իրա կինը հետագայում, հավատա, ինչքան ուզում ա ասեն որ դա տենց չի:

քիր, մեկ-մեկ նենց գենիալնի մտքեր ես ասում..

----------

yerevanci (14.04.2011), ՆանՍ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> փաստորեն անհասկացող մտածելակերպ ունեմ ես...
> 
> էլի որ Sophie-ին ճիշտ բան ասեց, բայց էլի պատճառներ կան ու ավելի կարևոր.. 
> զարմանում եմ, որ ձեր համար արդեն սովորական բան ա դառել մինչ ամուսնանալը սեքս անելը նրա հետ ում հետ չեք պատրաստվում ամուսնանաք, իսկ ապագա ամուսնու մասին խոսք չկա, դա ոչ մեկի գործը չի, մենակ իրանց...
> 
> հետո, էդ կարկատանի սիրահար աղջիկներն էլ պիտի սաղ կյանք թաքցնե՞ն.. վստահ չեմ.. բա հետո՞
> 
> էն բեսամթ սավրեմեննի տղաներն էլ (էն որ իրանց համար մեկ ա) նույն ձև մեկ ա լինելու իրա կինը հետագայում, հավատա, ինչքան ուզում ա ասեն որ դա տենց չի:
> 
> քիր, մեկ-մեկ նենց գենիալնի մտքեր ես ասում..


 afr ջան,, դա սովորական բան չէ ու չի կարող լինել քանի մենք ապրում ենք ես հասարակությունում.... ես չեմ ասում թե պետք է դա անել՝ինքս դժվար թե անեի,, բայց չեմ էլ մեղադրում նրանց ովքեր արել են,, բայց աղջիկն էլ օրգանիզմ ունի.... էդ ինչի է տղայի համար նորմալ օրգանիզմի մասին հոգալը ,, իսկ աղջկա համար ՝ ոչ.... իսկ հասկացող մտածելակերպ ասելով ես ի նկատի ունեի,, որ մի հատ կճշտի պատճառները ,,ոնց է եղել,, ինչի է եղել... կարող է հարիֆ հարիֆ մի հաբռգածի է հավատացել ու խնդրեմ հետևանքները՝ հիմա ինչ՞՞ ՝ էդ աղջկան կախենք՞՞.... ու արդեն գրել էի,, որ հաստատ ինչքան էլ մեկ լինի տղայի համար հաստատ մի օր երեսով է տալու էդ փաստը՝ այ դու սենց էիր,, բայց ես քեզ հետ պսակվեցի....
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է էդ կարկատանով աղջիկներին,, հավատ նենց պահեն էդ փաստի գոյությունը,, որ մտքիդ ծերով էլ չանցնի..... լուրջ եմ ասում ՝նենց բաշարողները կան....

----------

Արէա (16.04.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

Արա լավ էլի, էս ինչ թեմա եք քննարկում էն էլ մի 1000 քանի պոստով: Մի հատել բացեք Նախաամուսնական համբույր, նախաամուսնական սեր, մեկել նախաամուսնական հաց ուտել:

----------

Altair (26.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> afr ջան,, դա սովորական բան չէ ու չի կարող լինել քանի մենք ապրում ենք ես հասարակությունում.... ես չեմ ասում թե պետք է դա անել՝ինքս դժվար թե անեի,, բայց չեմ էլ մեղադրում նրանց ովքեր արել են,, բայց աղջիկն էլ օրգանիզմ ունի.... էդ ինչի է տղայի համար նորմալ օրգանիզմի մասին հոգալը ,, իսկ աղջկա համար ՝ ոչ.... իսկ հասկացող մտածելակերպ ասելով ես ի նկատի ունեի,, որ մի հատ կճշտի պատճառները ,,ոնց է եղել,, ինչի է եղել... կարող է հարիֆ հարիֆ մի հաբռգածի է հավատացել ու խնդրեմ հետևանքները՝ հիմա ինչ՞՞ ՝ էդ աղջկան կախենք՞՞.... ու արդեն գրել էի,, որ հաստատ ինչքան էլ մեկ լինի տղայի համար հաստատ մի օր երեսով է տալու էդ փաստը՝ այ դու սենց էիր,, բայց ես քեզ հետ պսակվեցի....
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է էդ կարկատանով աղջիկներին,, հավատ նենց պահեն էդ փաստի գոյությունը,, որ մտքիդ ծերով էլ չանցնի..... լուրջ եմ ասում ՝նենց բաշարողները կան....


1. մենք ցենտր հասարակություն ունենք, ավելի ճիշտ էն ինչ մնացել ա
2. եթե տենց կոպիտ հաշվարկ ես վերցրել ապա ասեմ, որ սխալ ա տղու ու աղջկա օրգանիզմները համեմատել, տղաների մոտ դա լրիվ ուրիշ ձև ա արտահայտվում, աղջիկների մոտ ուրիշ, ես դրանով չեմ ուզում առավելություններ _տամ_ տղաներին, իսկ աղջիկներին էլ ասեմ «դուք կարում եք զսպեք, պիտի զսպեք». չեմ էլ արդարացնում տղաների թվաքանակ լրացնելը: 
3. դե եթե տղեն պիտի սիրի պիտի որ աղջիկն էլ սիրի ու ենթադրվում ա, որ էդ ամեն ինչը պիտի իմանա տղեն, թե չէ, նորից եմ ասում, սուտ ասելով երկար չեն գնում...  (ոչ տղուն եմ մեղադրում ոչ էլ աղջկան էդ դեպքում, մենակ դու ասա տղեն հետո առիթ ման չգա էդ թեմայով «խոսա») հ.գ. ոչ մեկի կախել չի կարելի ոչ մի դեպքում... 
4. թաքցնողներին ընդհանրապես ուրիշ դասին եմ վերագրում, ասենք ռասիայի _կանգնողների_ դասին, դրանց գաղտնիքը բացահայտվելու ժամանակ կասկածում եմ որ արյուն չթափվի...
5. ... ու ընդհանրապես ամեն մեկը, ամեն դեպքը, բոլորը առանձին դեպքեր են, չի կարելի ստանդարտացնել, չի կարելի եսիմինչեր անել, հիմա իմ կարդացածը կարդացի ու երրորդ կողմից (որը իմ կյանքը անգիր գիտի) ինքս ինձ մահապատիժ նշանակեցի  :Jpit: ) վաբշե տը ի սկզբանե նման տեսակետ եմ ունեցել թեմա առաջին անգամ մուտք գործելուց... կարողա որոշ տեղեր հակասեմ էլ ինքս ինձ, բայց ընդանուր միտքը՝ մարդս մարդ ըլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> 1. մենք ցենտր հասարակություն ունենք, ավելի ճիշտ էն ինչ մնացել ա
> 2. եթե տենց կոպիտ հաշվարկ ես վերցրել ապա ասեմ, որ սխալ ա տղու ու աղջկա օրգանիզմները համեմատել, տղաների մոտ դա լրիվ ուրիշ ձև ա արտահայտվում, աղջիկների մոտ ուրիշ, ես դրանով չեմ ուզում առավելություններ _տամ_ տղաներին, իսկ աղջիկներին էլ ասեմ «դուք կարում եք զսպեք, պիտի զսպեք». չեմ էլ արդարացնում տղաների թվաքանակ լրացնելը: 
> 3. դե եթե տղեն պիտի սիրի պիտի որ աղջիկն էլ սիրի ու ենթադրվում ա, որ էդ ամեն ինչը պիտի իմանա տղեն, թե չէ, նորից եմ ասում, սուտ ասելով երկար չեն գնում...  (ոչ տղուն եմ մեղադրում ոչ էլ աղջկան էդ դեպքում, մենակ դու ասա տղեն հետո առիթ ման չգա էդ թեմայով «խոսա») հ.գ. ոչ մեկի կախել չի կարելի ոչ մի դեպքում... 
> 4. թաքցնողներին ընդհանրապես ուրիշ դասին եմ վերագրում, ասենք ռասիայի _կանգնողների_ դասին, դրանց գաղտնիքը բացահայտվելու ժամանակ կասկածում եմ որ արյուն չթափվի...
> 5. ... ու ընդհանրապես ամեն մեկը, ամեն դեպքը, բոլորը առանձին դեպքեր են, չի կարելի ստանդարտացնել, չի կարելի եսիմինչեր անել, հիմա իմ կարդացածը կարդացի ու երրորդ կողմից (որը իմ կյանքը անգիր գիտի) ինքս ինձ մահապատիժ նշանակեցի ) վաբշե տը ի սկզբանե նման տեսակետ եմ ունեցել թեմա առաջին անգամ մուտք գործելուց...


Դու չգիտեմ,,բայց այ ես հաստատ ցենտր հասարակությունում չեմ ապրում,,ավելի ես զզվում եմ ես հասարակությունից :Bad: .... չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս գրառում անել,,թե չէ մի հատ կհարցնեի թե որն է մեր հասարակության ցենտր լինելը՝ երևի անգրագիտությունը....  

Իհարկե,, ես ինքս էլ շատ հարցերում  հակասել եմ ինքս ինձ,, կամ ժամանակի կամ սխալ սկզբունքների պատճառով... 



> կարողա որոշ տեղեր հակասեմ էլ ինքս ինձ, բայց ընդանուր միտքը՝ մարդս մարդ ըլի ……


 ստորագրում եմ .... :Jpit:  
 համենայնդեպս վատ չէր լինի ,,մարդիկ մի քիչ թեթև նայեին էդ փաստին,, ու ավելի շատ վատ վեչաբերվեին են չարությանը ու տգիտությանը,,որ տիրում է.... ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին... :Smile:

----------

Win Wolf (14.04.2011), Արէա (16.04.2011), Տրիբուն (23.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Դու չգիտեմ,,բայց այ ես հաստատ ցենտր հասարակությունում չեմ ապրում,,ավելի ես զզվում եմ ես հասարակությունից.... չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս գրառում անել,,թե չէ մի հատ կհարցնեի թե որն է մեր հասարակության ցենտր լինելը՝ երևի անգրագիտությունը....  
> 
> Իհարկե,, ես ինքս էլ շատ հարցերում  հակասել եմ ինքս ինձ,, կամ ժամանակի կամ սխալ սկզբունքների պատճառով... 
>  ստորագրում եմ .... 
>  համենայնդեպս վատ չէր լինի ,,մարդիկ մի քիչ թեթև նայեին էդ փաստին,, ու ավելի շատ վատ վեչաբերվեին են չարությանը ու տգիտությանը,,որ տիրում է.... ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին...


հասարակությունդ եթե դուրդ չի գալիս դա հասարակության խնդիրը չի դու ես սխալ տեղ ծնվել, դա ապացուցված ա՝ հասարակությունը բաղկացած ա մարդկանցից, երևի կեսից շատը քո պես կասի, բայց էդ կեսից շատը առաջին փոփոխությունը իրանց մեջ չեն անի:

իսկ ես հասարակության մասին ասելով ի նկատի ունեի նախամուսնականի վերաբերյալ... 
ոբշմ, սա մեր քննարկելու թեման չի, բանաձև գոյություն չունի, բոլորի համար, 
բայց խիղճ, մաքրություն, նվիրվածություն հասկացողությունները լավ բաներ են ամեն դեպքում:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.04.2011), Tig (15.04.2011), ՆանՍ (26.04.2011), Նետ (15.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վատը այն է, որ հետո երբ այդ աղջիկն ամուսնանա ու գա նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու ժամանակը նրա մոտ կարող են շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ առաջ գալ:





> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Sophie-ի հետ...


Հարցս առողջականին չէր վերաբերվում (թե չէ մեր աղջիկների ձեռից տղաներն էլ են էդ պրոբլեմի առաջ կանգնում): :Jpit:  Հարցս բարոյականին էր վերաբերվում: Ինքնաբավարարվելն էլ ա՞ արդյոք ոչ բարոյական երևույթ: :Smile:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հարցս առողջականին չէր վերաբերվում (թե չէ մեր աղջիկների ձեռից տղաներն էլ են էդ պրոբլեմի առաջ կանգնում): Հարցս բարոյականին էր վերաբերվում: Ինքնաբավարարվելն էլ ա՞ արդյոք ոչ բարոյական երևույթ:


Միակ պլյուսն էլ հենց էդ է ,,,որ բարոյական է..... բայց հոգեբանական առումով ճիշտ չէ.....

----------


## Աբելյան

Դե հիմա մարդ կա դա էլ ա ոչ բարոյական համարում… :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Այո կա: Վատը այն է, որ հետո երբ այդ աղջիկն ամուսնանա ու գա նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու ժամանակը նրա մոտ կարող են շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ առաջ գալ: Հնարավոր է չկարողանա իր ամուսնու հետ... ու էլի ուզենա ինքն իրեն բավարարի, որովհետև այդպես է սովոր: Կներեք, որ այսպես խորացա, բայց այդ հարցին իսկապես պետք չի մատների արանքով նայել: Եթե չեք հավատում կարող եք մասնագետ բժշկից հարցնել , որը որ այդպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքերից տեղյակ է:


Առանց ինքնաբավարարմամբ զբաղվելու էլ լիքը դեպքեր կան, երբ որ «նորմալ, ամուսնական» սեռական հարաբերությունների ժամանակ տղան իրա գործը շուտ ա պրծնում ու չի էլ մտածում աղջկա գործը ավարտին հասցնելու հարցում: Սա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր ա ու ուրիշ լուծումներ ա պահանջում: Իսկ երբ որ էդ լուծումները գտնվեն, էլ ինքնաբավարարմամբ զբաղվող աղջիկն էլ ամուսնու հետ պրոբլեմ չի ունենա:

Մեր մոտ շատ տարարծված որոշակի մտածելակերպի տեր տղամարդիկ էլ պիտի մի օր հասկանան, որ սեքսը միայն Steck Bratwurst in dein Sauerkraut*** անելով չի սահմանափակվում:

______________________
* Տապակած երշիկը թթու կաղամբի մեջ խցկելը: © Till Lindemann  :Jpit:

----------

AniwaR (24.04.2011), Freeman (23.04.2011), Moonwalker (23.04.2011), Quyr Qery (23.04.2011), tikopx (23.04.2011), Yellow Raven (23.04.2011), Աթեիստ (27.04.2011), Տրիբուն (23.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Հարցս առողջականին չէր վերաբերվում (թե չէ մեր աղջիկների ձեռից տղաներն էլ են էդ պրոբլեմի առաջ կանգնում): Հարցս բարոյականին էր վերաբերվում: Ինքնաբավարարվելն էլ ա՞ արդյոք ոչ բարոյական երևույթ:


 Չգիտեմ: Դատել չեմ ուզում: Բայց ինչը, որ առողջական կամ այլ վնաս  կարող է մարդուն հասցնել նշանակում է դրանով չարժե զբաղվել ըստ ինձ:

----------


## Sophie

> *Առանց ինքնաբավարարմամբ զբաղվելու էլ լիքը դեպքեր կան*, երբ որ «նորմալ, ամուսնական» սեռական հարաբերությունների ժամանակ տղան իրա գործը շուտ ա պրծնում ու չի էլ մտածում աղջկա գործը ավարտին հասցնելու հարցում: Սա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր ա ու ուրիշ լուծումներ ա պահանջում: Իսկ երբ որ էդ լուծումները գտնվեն, էլ ինքնաբավարարմամբ զբաղվող աղջիկն էլ ամուսնու հետ պրոբլեմ չի ունենա:
> 
> Մեր մոտ շատ տարարծված որոշակի մտածելակերպի տեր տղամարդիկ էլ պիտի մի օր հասկանան, որ սեքսը միայն Steck Bratwurst in dein Sauerkraut*** անելով չի սահմանափակվում:
> 
> ______________________
> * Տապակած երշիկը թթու կաղամբի մեջ խցկելը: © Till Lindemann


Ես ամենևին չասացի, թե զույգերի մեջ առաջացող  միակ խնդիրը ինքնաբավարարման պատճառով է: Բայց որ դրա պատճառով խնդիրներ առաջանում են դա հաստատ: Միգուցե և մեկի մոտ չառաջանա: Բայց սովորաբար աղջիկներն ուրիշ տեսակ են այդ հարցում քան տղաները իրենց մոտ հոգեբանական պահն ավելի ուժեղ է քան մարմնական: Ոնց որ օրինակ մեկը ինտերնետով շփվի ու այդպես իրեն լավ զգա, բայց հենց գնա իրական հանդիպման չկարողանա իրեն ճիշտ պահել, խոսել ՝ արդեն սովորել է իր հնարած վիրտուալ աշխարհին ու կերպարին: Հուսով եմ հասկանալի էր տարված զուգահեռը:

----------


## Գեա

Ժողովուրդ ջան , եթե խնդիրը օնանիզմի( վայ, կներեք ինքնաբավարարման ) հետևանքով առաջացած հետևանքների մասին է ,եկեք թեման տեղափոխենք բժշկության բաժին ու բժիշկների , հոգեբանների հետ  քննարկում ծավալենք դրա վնասակար կամ ոչ վնասկար լինելու  մասին , իսկ այստեղ իմ համեստ կարծիքով հարցը այլ է, երիտասարդ աղջիկը կամ  հատկապես աղջիկը մինչև ամւսնանալը պե՞տք է ապրի սեռական կյանքով:Կամ այլ կերպ ասած  սեռահասուն դառնալուց հետո , ասենք տասնչորս- տասնհինգ տարեկանից հետո սեռական ցանկությունը պետք է  անպայման բավարարել սեռական ակտով, թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ պետք է շարունակել հետևել ձևավորված հասարակական կարծիքին:
Ի դեպ չէ որ մինչև ամուսնանալը մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի սիրահարություններ,և արդյոք այդ բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է ընկերությունն ու շփումները "ամրապնդել" սեքսի միջոցով…

----------

Lord (27.04.2011), Tig (27.04.2011), tikopx (26.04.2011), Տրիբուն (27.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Արա լավ էլի, էս ինչ թեմա եք քննարկում էն էլ մի 1000 քանի պոստով: Մի հատել բացեք Նախաամուսնական համբույր, նախաամուսնական սեր, մեկել նախաամուսնական հաց ուտել:


Եվ այդպես շարունակ…Նախամուսնական(Օնլայն խաղ, ակ ծակում, ծառ տնկում, պատուհան կոտրում, խանութում աշխատել, ժամ ընտրել, կոշիկ կարել)…

----------

tikopx (26.04.2011), xaladilnick (29.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Եվ այդպես շարունակ…Նախամուսնական(Օնլայն խաղ, ակ ծակում, ծառ տնկում, պատուհան կոտրում, խանութում աշխատել, ժամ ընտրել, կոշիկ կարել)…


Մեսսի ջան,  եթե թեման քեզ  հետաքրքիր  չի, խի՞ ես մտնում, կարդում , հլը  մուննաթով էլ  արտահայտվում  ես: Դու  ավելի  լավ ա գնա  դասերդ  սովորի, քո նախամուսնականին հլը  մի 2  տարի  կա:

----------

aragats (27.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ ջան , եթե խնդիրը օնանիզմի( վայ, կներեք ինքնաբավարարման ) հետևանքով առաջացած հետևանքների մասին է ,եկեք թեման տեղափոխենք բժշկության բաժին ու բժիշկների , հոգեբանների հետ  քննարկում ծավալենք դրա վնասակար կամ ոչ վնասկար լինելու  մասին , իսկ այստեղ իմ համեստ կարծիքով հարցը այլ է, երիտասարդ աղջիկը կամ  հատկապես աղջիկը մինչև ամւսնանալը պե՞տք է ապրի սեռական կյանքով:Կամ այլ կերպ ասած  սեռահասուն դառնալուց հետո , ասենք տասնչորս- տասնհինգ տարեկանից հետո սեռական ցանկությունը պետք է  անպայման բավարարել սեռական ակտով, թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ պետք է շարունակել հետևել ձևավորված հասարակական կարծիքին:
> Ի դեպ չէ որ մինչև ամուսնանալը մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի սիրահարություններ,և արդյոք այդ բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է ընկերությունն ու շփումները "ամրապնդել" սեքսի միջոցով…


Լավ երգ ա, շատ եմ սիրում  :LOL:  А девушка созрела

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2011), Kita (28.04.2011), Աթեիստ (27.04.2011), Գեա (27.04.2011), Հայուհի (27.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Միակ պլյուսն էլ հենց էդ է ,,,որ բարոյական է..... բայց հոգեբանական առումով ճիշտ չէ.....


Իսկ ով ասեց , որ ինքնաբավարարումը բարոյական երևույթա ? Կամ ով ասեց որ սեքսը ոչ բարոյական երևույթա ?

----------

CactuSoul (28.04.2011), Lem (28.04.2011), Win Wolf (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Նման քննարկումների ջատագովներից շատերը ծանոթ են «տելեգոնիա» երեւոյթին: Առաջարկում եմ կարդալ այս յոդուածը:

----------


## Սլիմ

Հետաքրքիրա որ սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ մարդիկ նույնացնում են այլասերվածության հետ :Think:  Ինչ այլասերված բան կա նրա մեջ, որ սեռական հարաբերութուններ ունենան իրար սիրող զույգերը?

----------

Lem (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հետաքրքիրա որ սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ մարդիկ նույնացնում են այլասերվածության հետ Ինչ այլասերված բան կա նրա մեջ, որ սեռական հարաբերութուններ ունենան իրար սիրող զույգերը?


Եթէ չեմ սխալւում թեման *նախաամուսնական* սեռական հարաբերութիւններին է վերաբերւում:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Եթէ չեմ սխալւում թեման *նախաամուսնական* սեռական հարաբերութիւններին է վերաբերւում:


Հա ու ինչ , մինչև ամուսնանալը մարդիկ իրար չեն սիրում?

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա ու ինչ , մինչև ամուսնանալը մարդիկ իրար չեն սիրում?


Սիրում են, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութեան հետ:

Փիլիսոփաները երբէմն ասում են, որ իսկական սէրը հաւիտենական է:
Չոր որ ասենք, մարդիկ մեռնելուց յետոյ էլ են իրար սիրում:  :Jpit: )

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, եթե զույգը եկեղեցով ամուսնանում ա, հարազատների հետ խնջույքով հարսանիքը նշում ա, բայց դեռ զագս չի գնացել, չի գրանցվել, իրանց սեռական հարաբերությունները նախամուսնակա՞ն են համարվում, հետամուսնակա՞ն, թե՞ միջնամուսնական  :Think: 

Ու ընդհանրապես թույլատրելի՞ են.
երկրի օրենքների, սահմանադրության տեսանկյունից,հավատքի տեսակետից,բարոյականության տեսակետից,հայրենասիրության տեսակետից,քաղքենի-գավառական հարաբերությունների տեսակետից:

 :Think:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Cassiopeia (20.06.2011), Elmo (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), Lem (20.06.2011), Lord (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Ձայնալար (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սիրում են, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութեան հետ:
> 
> Փիլիսոփաները երբէմն ասում են, որ իսկական սէրը հաւիտենական է:
> Չոր որ ասենք, մարդիկ մեռնելուց յետոյ էլ են իրար սիրում: )


նչի իրա սիրածԷտ հավիտենական, պլատոնական սիրով հեռու չես գնա, ինչու պիտի մարդ իրան զսպի, իրա սիրած մարդուն մարդավարի չսիրի, միշտ մի պահ գա, որ ստոպ չի կարելի, մատիս մատանի դիր նոր  :LOL: 
Կամ էտ թուղթնա , որ պիտի հաստատի, որ կարեղ ես արտահայտել զգացմունքներդ լիովին, թե հարազատության տաշի տուշն?

----------

VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> եթե դա վերաբերվում է աղջիկներին , ապա մեր, հայերիս մոտ ընդունված շէ և ....
> իսկ տղաների առումով «դե տղայա ելի բա տենցել կլինի» , բայց ինչու՞ , եթե  ոչ,  ուրեմ
> բոլորի համարել միանշանակ  ոչ՛ , կարծումեմ նմ  համամիտ  կլինեք...……:


Սենց ասեմ, բարոյահոգեբանական լաիրժեք և հմապատասխան կերտվածքի ապահովման համար, իհարկէ սխալ է` թե աղջկա, և թե տղայի համար: Այդ ամենը գիտակցում էին մեր նախնիները և ամուսնությունները տեղի էին ունենում երիտասարդ, նույնիսկ պատանեկան տարիքում:
Սակայն, եթե դիտում ենք ֆիզիոլոգիայի տեսանկյունից, ապա բնությունը այդպիսի սահմանափակում դրել է միայն կանանց վրա` տղամարդու "կուսությունը" ոչ մի ձև չի երևում  :Smile: 
Եթե բնությունից աղջկան որոշակիորեն տարբերվել է լինում, ապա դա անպայման իմաստ ունի:
Նաև ակհայտորեն առկա են անբացատրելի երևույթներ, ինչպես ասենք հեռածնության երևույթը (տելեգենեզ): Պարզվում է, որ աղջկա հետագա սերունդների վրա, չգիտես թե ինչպես անդրադառնում է առաջին սեռական զուգընկերը: Այդ երևույթը բավականին հնուց հայտնի է կենդանական աշխարհում, սակայն առայժմ ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում չի ստացել:

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Նորմալ հայ տղամարդը նախընտրում է, որ իր կնոջ համար լինի առաջին տղամարդը: Այս երևույթը գալիս է ոչ այնքան կրոնական, որքան ենթագիտակցական գենետիկ մակարդակով:
Բայց ասեմ ձեզ, որ շատ աղջիկներ էլ ցանկանում են լինել իրենց ամուսնու համար առաջին կինը!!!

Ընդ որում հասուն կանանց մոտ էլ կա մի  ներքին մղում, որ "կույս" տղամարը ավելի ձգող և հետաքրքիր է:
Ներկայիս բարքերը, ինչպես նաև ամուսնական և սեռական կյանքը սկսելու ժամկետի երկարաձգումը հոգեբանական և ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրներ է ստեղծում, թե տղամարդու և թե կնոջ համար: Ուստի դժվար է ասել "30 տարեկան աղջիկ ջան, խելոք կմնաս", էլ չեմ ասում 30 տարեկան տղաների մասին  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում կողմ չեմ նախաամուսնական և առավել ևս արտաամուսնական կապերին:
Ի դեպ շեշտեմ, որ ամուսնություն ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ԶԱԳՍ-ը կամ եկեղեցին: Մարդիք կարող են ամուսնանալ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը կապելով  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (21.06.2011), Lem (20.06.2011), Lion (20.06.2011), Shah (20.06.2011), Tig (20.06.2011), zanazan (20.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Սենց ասեմ, բարոյահոգեբանական լաիրժեք և հմապատասխան կերտվածքի ապահովման համար, իհարկէ սխալ է` թե աղջկա, և թե տղայի համար: Այդ ամենը գիտակցում էին մեր նախնիները և ամուսնությունները տեղի էին ունենում երիտասարդ, նույնիսկ պատանեկան տարիքում:
> Սակայն, եթե դիտում ենք ֆիզիոլոգիայի տեսանկյունից, ապա բնությունը այդպիսի սահմանափակում դրել է միայն կանանց վրա` տղամարդու "կուսությունը" ոչ մի ձև չի երևում 
> Եթե բնությունից աղջկան որոշակիորեն տարբերվել է լինում, ապա դա անպայման իմաստ ունի:
> Նաև ակհայտորեն առկա են անբացատրելի երևույթներ, ինչպես ասենք հեռածնության երևույթը (տելեգենեզ): Պարզվում է, որ աղջկա հետագա սերունդների վրա, չգիտես թե ինչպես անդրադառնում է առաջին սեռական զուգընկերը: Այդ երևույթը բավականին հնուց հայտնի է կենդանական աշխարհում, սակայն առայժմ ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում չի ստացել:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Նորմալ հայ տղամարդը նախընտրում է, որ իր կնոջ համար լինի առաջին տղամարդը: Այս երևույթը գալիս է ոչ այնքան կրոնական, որքան ենթագիտակցական գենետիկ մակարդակով:
> Բայց ասեմ ձեզ, որ շատ աղջիկներ էլ ցանկանում են լինել իրենց ամուսնու համար առաջին կինը!!!
> 
> Ընդ որում հասուն կանանց մոտ էլ կա մի  ներքին մղում, որ "կույս" տղամարը ավելի ձգող և հետաքրքիր է:
> ...


Համապարփակ, կուռ վերլուծություն: Նման մանրամասնորեն դեռ թեմայում չէր եղել  :Yes:

----------

Apsara (21.06.2011), Ariadna (20.06.2011), Ձայնալար (20.06.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> ինչու պիտի մարդ իրան զսպի, իրա սիրած մարդուն մարդավարի չսիրի, միշտ մի պահ գա, որ ստոպ չի կարելի, մատիս մատանի դիր նոր 
> Կամ էտ թուղթնա , որ պիտի հաստատի, որ կարեղ ես արտահայտել զգացմունքներդ լիովին, թե հարազատության տաշի տուշն?


  Սլիմ ջան լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց մի մոռացիր, որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում, ու կան սովորույթներ, որ շատերն են սիրում պահպանել, ու դարեր էլ անցնեն մեկա իրանք էդ սովորություններից հետ չեն կանգնելու, բայց դե տենց կարծում եմ ճիշտ չի, ի վերջո փոխվում են ժամանակները, մարդիկ ու լավ կլիներ, որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ փոխվեին  նաև սովորույթները:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> նչի իրա սիրածԷտ հավիտենական, պլատոնական սիրով հեռու չես գնա, ինչու պիտի մարդ իրան զսպի, իրա սիրած մարդուն մարդավարի չսիրի, միշտ մի պահ գա, որ ստոպ չի կարելի, մատիս մատանի դիր նոր 
> Կամ էտ թուղթնա , որ պիտի հաստատի, որ կարեղ ես արտահայտել զգացմունքներդ լիովին, թե հարազատության տաշի տուշն?


Տարբեր հարցեր ես միմեանց խառնում:
Սէրը այլ բան է, նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութիւնը՝ այլ, ամուսնութիւնը լրիւ այլ: Ու ոնց որ նշեց Չուկը, այսօր նոյնիսկ դժուար է ասել, թէ որ դէպքում ենք մենք համարում զոյգերն ամուսնացած:
Բայց ամէն դէպքում, ես զոյգին համարում եմ ամուսնացած, եթէ նրանք համապատասխան ծիսակատարութեամբ երդում են տուել Եկեղեցում: 
Իսկ անհավատների պարագայում թերեւս զոյգերի ծնողների կամ մօտ հարազատների համաձայնութիւնը եւ որոշակի ժամանակում ընտանիքի պետական գրանցումը:




> Սլիմ ջան լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց մի մոռացիր, որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում, ու կան սովորույթներ, որ շատերն են սիրում պահպանել, ու դարեր էլ անցնեն մեկա իրանք էդ սովորություններից հետ չեն կանգնելու, բայց դե տենց կարծում եմ ճիշտ չի, ի վերջո փոխվում են ժամանակները, մարդիկ ու լավ կլիներ, որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ փոխվեին նաև սովորույթները:


Հասկանալու համար այդ սովորոյթների կարեւորութիւնը, անհնաժեշտ է հասկանալ ընտանիքի սրբութիւնը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ շեշտեմ, որ ամուսնություն ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ԶԱԳՍ-ը կամ եկեղեցին: Մարդիք կարող են ամուսնանալ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը կապելով


Մի քիչ մտածելուց հետո հասկացա, որ այնուամենայնիվ այնքան էլ կուռ վերլուծություն չէր ու հարցեր են առաջանում:
Փորձեմ շարադրել դրանք:

Այսպիսով, հստակ չի, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը կապելը:
Դիցուք Արան ու Անահիտը որոշել են իրենց կյանքերն իրար կապել: Սակայն ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներ հաշվի առնելով նրանք դեռևս չեն կարող համատեղ կյանք վարել: Այսպես, հանգամանքներից մեկը կարող է լինել Անահիտի ծնողների՝ Վաղարշակի ու Շահանեի կարծիքը, որ քանի դեռ իրենց աղջիկը չի ավարտել ուսումնական հաստատությունը նա չպետք է ամուսնանա: Մի կողմ թողնենք սրա օրինաչափության, կոռեկտության, նորմալ ու աննորմալ լինելու հարցերը: Արձանագրում ենք դեպքը: Այսպիսով  նրանք որոշել են կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը իրար կապել, սակայն դեռևս պետք է 1 տարի, 7 ամիս, 2 շաբաթ և 3 օր սպասեն՝ մինչև Անահիտը ստանա իր դիպլոմը ու  ծնողները համաձայնվեն ֆորմալացնել ամուսնությունը՝ հայկական ադաթներին, սովորություններին համաձայն Անահիտին կնության տալ Արային:

Բայց քանի որ նրանք որոշել են, որ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը իրար կապել, ընդ որում՝ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, նրանք որոշում են օգտվել նաև ամուսնական կյանքի բարիքներից ևս մեկից՝ սեռական հարաբերություններից: Այդ դեպքում դա համարվու՞մ է նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն, թե՞ ամեն դեպքում համարվում է ամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն, քանի որ նրանք իրենց սեփական նախաձեյնությամբ որոշել են ու կապում են իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Leo Negri (21.06.2011), murmushka (20.06.2011), Varzor (21.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

Չուկ, իհկ, «կյանքն ու ճակատագրերը կապելու» սահմանները առանց պաշտոնական թուղթ ունենալու կամ էլ ծնողների խորհուրդը առնելու դա երևի համատեղ մի տանն ապրելն ա, համատեղ ունեցվածքն ա, եթե շատ խիստ դատենք ապա նաև երեխա ունենալն ա:

----------


## matlev

> ...
> Նաև ակհայտորեն առկա են անբացատրելի երևույթներ, ինչպես ասենք հեռածնության երևույթը (տելեգենեզ): Պարզվում է, որ աղջկա հետագա սերունդների վրա, չգիտես թե ինչպես անդրադառնում է առաջին սեռական զուգընկերը: Այդ երևույթը բավականին հնուց հայտնի է կենդանական աշխարհում, սակայն առայժմ ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում չի ստացել:
> ...


Չանցավ:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2011), Skeptic (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իհկ, «կյանքն ու ճակատագրերը կապելու» սահմանները առանց պաշտոնական թուղթ ունենալու կամ էլ ծնողների խորհուրդը առնելու դա երևի համատեղ մի տանն ապրելն ա, համատեղ ունեցվածքն ա, եթե շատ խիստ դատենք ապա նաև երեխա ունենալն ա:


Անիմաստ ձևակերպում ա, Վարդան ջան: Անիմաստ չէ: Անիմաստագույն:
Եթե դիտարկենք, որ համատեղ ապրելն ա դրա ցուցանիշը, ուրեմն սեռական հարաբերությամբ չպետք է զբաղվեն այն «թուղթ ունեցող» ամուսինները, ում տանը ամուսինը խոպան է գնացել ու ամսական երկու օր է տուն գալիս:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես հանգիստ թողեք հասուն մարդկանց, իրանք ձեզնից լավ գիտեն, թե որ դեպքում ա պատշաճ, բարոյական ու նորմալ՝ կոնկրետ իրանց դեպքում, սեռական հարաբերությամբ զբաղվելը, քան ցանկացած այլ մարդ: 

Մասնավորապես եթե տվյալ զույգը լուրջ է տրամադրված ու որոշում է նաև սեռական հարաբերությամբ զբաղվել, ապա էդտեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի ոչ արդեն իսկ նույն տանը ապրելը, ոչ ծնողների համաձայնությունը, ոչ եկեղեցում օրհնանքը, ոչ պետության կողմից տրվող թուղթը, ոչ էլ որևէ այլ նման ատրիբուտ/ձևական բան, ու որևէ մեկը բարոյական իրավունք չունի դրա մասին դատելու, քննադատելու, փնովելու, ոչ նորմալ համարելու, 


հ.գ. Արա՛, ո՜նց եմ ներվայնանում սենց թեմաներից, որտեղ շատերը իրենց դնում են բարոյական եսիմինչի տեղ ու որոշում, որ իրենք պետք է սահմանեն մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները  :Angry2:  Սաղ Լեռնցին էր էլի... ասա քե՛զ ի՞նչ, թե ով ում հետ ա հարաբերվում, դու քո կյանքով ապրի, ա՛յ մարդ, ի՞նչ ես եկել էլի էս տխմար թեմաները թարմացնում...

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Elmo (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), Lem (20.06.2011), Rammstein (21.06.2011), Skeptic (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Էլիզե (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011), Շինարար (22.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Անիմաստ ձևակերպում ա, Վարդան ջան: Անիմաստ չէ: Անիմաստագույն:
> Եթե դիտարկենք, որ համատեղ ապրելն ա դրա ցուցանիշը, ուրեմն սեռական հարաբերությամբ չպետք է զբաղվեն այն «թուղթ ունեցող» ամուսինները, ում տանը ամուսինը խոպան է գնացել ու ամսական երկու օր է տուն գալիս:


ով ասեց, որ նրանք չունեն... նրանք էլ են ունեն, քանի որ իրար հետ են ապրում, համատեղ ունեցվածք ունեն ու նման բաներ... դա նրա համար ա, որ պատասխանատվության զգացումը թույլ չտա անմտածել քայլեր անել.. 
բա լավ, ո՞վ ունի դրա իրավունքը, դու ձևակերպի, կամ էլ «կյանքն ու ճակատագրերը կապելու» արտահայտությունն անողը, ինչ էլ ասես/ք հաստատ իդեալական սահմանում չի լինի:

իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ ինդիվիդուալ ա ամեն դեպք, երևի տեղի անտեղի անհանգստանում ենք մեր սերնդի համար... քանի որ ստեղ մեծամասնությունը արդեն անցյալով ա էն ամեն ինչի մասին խոսում...

----------


## Chuk

> ով ասեց, որ նրանք չունեն... նրանք էլ են ունեն, քանի որ իրար հետ են ապրում, համատեղ ունեցվածք ունեն ու նման բաներ... դա նրա համար ա, որ պատասխանատվության զգացումը թույլ չտա անմտածել քայլեր անել.. 
> բա լավ, ո՞վ ունի դրա իրավունքը, դու ձևակերպի, կամ էլ «կյանքն ու ճակատագրերը կապելու» արտահայտությունն անողը, ինչ էլ ասես/ք հաստատ իդեալական սահմանում չի լինի:
> 
> իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ ինդիվիդուալ ա ամեն դեպք, երևի տեղի անտեղի անհանգստանում ենք մեր սերնդի համար... քանի որ ստեղ մեծամասնությունը արդեն անցյալով ա էն ամեն ինչի մասին խոսում...


Վարդան ջան, ես ճիշտն ասած «անիմաստ ձևակերպում» ասելիս նկատի ունեի «կյանքն ու ճակատագրերը կապելողները կարող են» պնդումը:
Հենց հարցն էլ էդ ա, որ ոչ մի նման սահմանում չի կարող լինի: Իսկ ով էլ կսահմանի, էնքա՜ն դրան հակասող բաներ կասեմ...

Իսկ մնացածն արդեն ասել եմ:

հ.գ. Համատեղ ունեցվածք ունենալն էլ ոչ անհրաժեշտ, ոչ էլ բավարար պայման ա սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար: Իրար հետ անմիջական ու անհրաժեշտ առնչություն չունեցող բաներ են:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ուզում եք ծիծաղեք իմ վրա, ուզում եք միամիտ համարեք, բայց մեկ ա էս գրառումը կանեմ. երբ շաաատ տարիներ անցնեն ու ես դառնամ տատիկ, ունենամ թոռներ ու ծոռներ, և այդ միևնույն ժամանակ կյանքը ինձ բրազիլական սերիալ թվա, հավատացեք, որ կնստեմ ու լաց կլնեմ: ինչու՞, որովհետև կմտածեմ, որ չեմ կարողացել այս խեղաթյուրված դարում երեխաներիս ճիշտ դաստիարակել, դաստիարակել առաքինի, բարոյական: 
Կարծում եմ պարզ է իմ կարծիքը այս հարցի շուրջ:

----------

Shah (20.06.2011), հովարս (20.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> հ.գ. Արա՛, ո՜նց եմ ներվայնանում սենց թեմաներից, որտեղ շատերը իրենց դնում են բարոյական եսիմինչի տեղ ու որոշում, որ իրենք պետք է սահմանեն մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները  Սաղ Լեռնցին էր էլի... ասա քե՛զ ի՞նչ, թե ով ում հետ ա հարաբերվում, դու քո կյանքով ապրի, ա՛յ մարդ, ի՞նչ ես եկել էլի էս տխմար թեմաները թարմացնում...


:ՃՃՃ
Ամէն դէպքում․
Բարոյական եսիմինչ չի լինում: Կայ մի կերպար՝ իդեալ, որը սահմանուած է օրինակ Աստուածաշնչում:
Իսկ նորմալ մարդիկ ձգտում են այդ կերպարին:

Թեմայի վերջին գրառման ամսաթիւը չէի նկատել, թերեւս ճիշտ ես, չարժեր թարմացնել: :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

> :ՃՃՃ
> Ամէն դէպքում․
> Բարոյական եսիմինչ չի լինում: Կայ մի կերպար՝ իդեալ, որը սահմանուած է օրինակ Աստուածաշնչում:
> Իսկ նորմալ մարդիկ ձգտում են այդ կերպարին:
> 
> Թեմայի վերջին գրառման ամսաթիւը չէի նկատել, թերեւս ճիշտ ես, չարժեր թարմացնել: :Ճ


Այո՛, ո՜վ դու ամենաբարոյականդ բոլոր նորմալներեն  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Elmo (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), One_Way_Ticket (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> :ՃՃՃ
> Ամէն դէպքում․
> Բարոյական եսիմինչ չի լինում: Կայ մի կերպար՝ իդեալ, որը սահմանուած է օրինակ Աստուածաշնչում:
> Իսկ նորմալ մարդիկ ձգտում են այդ կերպարին:


 ապեր, դու ասա, ես քո հետ համամիտ եմ, կարևորը դուխով: 
ոչ մեկի անբարոյական համարել չարժե էդ մեկի արած-չարածների համար, բայց սեփական բարոյական պատկերացումները չարժե փոփոխել հանուն ուրիշների:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), հովարս (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (21.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այո՛, ո՜վ դու ամենաբարոյականդ բոլոր նորմալներեն


Բա Արտակ ջան:
Սարկազմի փոխարէն կարող էիր հասկանալ ասածս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա… էս երկու օր ա առաջին գծի վրա ա…

եկել եմ ասեմ որ ես կողմ եմ ու պետք ա խրախուսել…

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ մեկի անբարոյական համարել չարժե էդ մեկի արած-չարածների համար, բայց սեփական բարոյական պատկերացումները չարժե փոփոխել հանուն ուրիշների:


Այ ապրե՛ս, Վարդան ջան: Հենց էդ ա հարցը, որ ամեն մեկս ունենք բարոյականության մեր չափանիշները (ի դեպ բարոյականության չափանիշները ստատիկ բան չեն, այլ փոփոխական ժամանակում, տարածության մեջ, կոլորիտից և այլն): Յուրաքանչյուրս էլ պահում ենք բարոյականության մեր չափանիշները: Ընտրում ենք ապրելու մեր կերպը, մեր սկզբունքները, սահմանում մեր չափանիշները, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը իրավունք չի տալիս գնահատականներ հնչեցնել մեր ընտրածին հակառակն անողների նկատմամբ: Հասուն մարդիկ իրենք են ընտրում իրենց ապելակերպը, իրենք են որոշում, զբաղվել կամ չզբաղվել սեռական հարաբերություններով՝ մինչև ամուսնությունը կամ ամուսնությունից հետո: Ու մեզ չի տրված որևէ ընտրություն կատարողին փնովելը, նրան մեր հայացքները պարտադրել փորձելը: Մեր մեջ ասած էդ պարտադրելը գավառականություն ա:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), erexa (20.06.2011), Մինա (20.06.2011), Շինարար (22.06.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Հե՜յ գիտի հա...  Ժամանակին ես  նախամուսնական խոսակցությունների մասին էի երազում միայն... :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Chuk (20.06.2011), davidus (21.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), Shah (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (21.06.2011), Շինարար (22.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հե՜յ գիտի հա...  Ժամանակին ես  նախամուսնական խոսակցությունների մասին էի երազում միայն...


 իսկ տենց բաների մասին մտածելը ամոթ չէր  :Jpit: )

----------


## Լեռնցի

> էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա… էս երկու օր ա առաջին գծի վրա ա…
> 
> եկել եմ ասեմ որ ես կողմ եմ ու պետք ա խրախուսել…


Հրէն Չուկն ասում ա, ով ոնց ուզում ա թող «կայֆավատ» լինի: 
Ասում ա ամէն մարդ իրա համար կարող է սահմանել իր բարոյական նորմերը ու շարժուել այդ կերպ: 
Ասում ա պէտք չի պարտադրել:  Մեֆո ջան, ճիշտ ա ասում:
Բարոյականութիւնը չեն պարտադրում: Ինչպէս որ արեւի լոյսը տեսնելը չեն պարտադրում:
Մարդ կայ, չի ուզում տեսնի, ձեռքով զոյգ աչքերը հանում է: Խաւարասէր:
Մարդ էլ կայ հաղորդակից է կեանքի վսեմ խորհուրդին, ու պայքարում է, որ իր հայրենակիցներին քո նման խաւարամիտները չմոլորեցնեն:  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Հետաքրքիրա որ սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ մարդիկ նույնացնում են այլասերվածության հետ Ինչ այլասերված բան կա նրա մեջ, որ սեռական հարաբերութուններ ունենան իրար սիրող զույգերը?





> Հա ու ինչ , մինչև ամուսնանալը մարդիկ իրար չեն սիրում?


Ամեն դեպքում ամուսնությունը երկար չի տևի, որովհետև կորում է ամուսնության ''համ ու հոտը'', էլ չեմ ասում հոգևոր բարոյական տեսակետից, որ ......

(հայ աղջիկ ու՞ր ես հասել)

----------


## Արևածագ

> իսկ տենց բաների մասին մտածելը ամոթ չէր )


Ամոթ էր, այդ պատճառով էլ լուռումունջ էի երազում... :Jpit:  Տատիս ասում էր՝ ազապ աղջիկն ազապ տղայի հետ չի խոսա, կխայտառակվենք: Ես էլ ամուսնանալիս մտածում էի՝ ինչ լավ է, առանց խայտառակվելու մի կուշտ կխոսեմ... :Jpit:

----------

ՆանՍ (21.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ամեն դեպքում ամուսնությունը երկար չի տևի, որովհետև կորում է ամուսնության ''համ ու հոտը'', էլ չեմ ասում հոգևոր բարոյական տեսակետից, որ ......
> 
> (հայ աղջիկ ու՞ր ես հասել)


Ես կասեի հայ աղջիկը դեռ իր տեղում կանգնած է, մի կերպ բրդելով ուզում ենք առաջ տանենք: :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հրէն Չուկն ասում ա, ով ոնց ուզում ա թող «կայֆավատ» լինի: 
> Ասում ա ամէն մարդ իրա համար կարող է սահմանել իր բարոյական նորմերը ու շարժուել այդ կերպ: 
> Ասում ա պէտք չի պարտադրել:  Մեֆո ջան, ճիշտ ա ասում:
> Բարոյականութիւնը չեն պարտադրում: Ինչպէս որ արեւի լոյսը տեսնելը չեն պարտադրում:
> Մարդ կայ, չի ուզում տեսնի, ձեռքով զոյգ աչքերը հանում է: Խաւարասէր:
> Մարդ էլ կայ հաղորդակից է կեանքի վսեմ խորհուրդին, ու պայքարում է, որ իր հայրենակիցներին քո նման խաւարամիտները չմոլորեցնեն:


ազգս պտի բազմանա Լեռնո ջան,… մինչև ամուսնանալը և ամուսնանալուց հետո… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում արտաամուսնական կապեր ունենալուն… ազգային խնդիրներից վեր ի՞նչ կարա լինի… դրա համար էլ սենց քիչ ենք…

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ես կասեի հայ աղջիկը դեռ իր տեղում կանգնած է, մի կերպ բրդելով ուզում ենք առաջ տանենք:


Դա հետամնացութիւն է ՎիզՏօլօգ ջան: 
Մարդիկ առաջ են գնում, դուք միանգամից քարի դար կամ աւելի հեռու:

----------


## Shah

> Ես կասեի հայ աղջիկը դեռ իր տեղում կանգնած է, մի կերպ բրդելով ուզում ենք առաջ տանենք:


 սխալ ա էլի որ էսքանը քիչ ա, մի բան էլ պտի _առաջ_ _բրթվի_...
հովարս, լուրջ մի ընդունի, նորմալ աղջիկներ դեռ կան, առանց _բրթվելու_..

----------


## հովարս

> ազգս պտի բազմանա Լեռնո ջան,… մինչև ամուսնանալը և ամուսնանալուց հետո… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում արտաամուսնական կապեր ունենալուն… ազգային խնդիրներից վեր ի՞նչ կարա լինի… դրա համար էլ սենց քիչ ենք…


Էտ շնություն(անվանենք իր անվամբ) անելով ազգը պիտի շատանա՜, ամուսնացածները երեխա չեն բերում, ազատները ինչի՞ պիտի բերեն:




> Ես կասեի հայ աղջիկը դեռ իր տեղում կանգնած է, մի կերպ բրդելով ուզում ենք առաջ տանենք


Վիսթ ջան երևի Անիի(քաղաք) պատմությանը տեղյակ չես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ շնություն(անվանենք իր անվամբ) անելով ազգը պիտի շատանա՜, ամուսնացածները երեխա չեն բերում, ազատները ինչի՞ պիտի բերեն:
> 
> …


Բայց ինչու՞… ի՞նչ վատ բան կա՞ որ… չեմ հասկանում

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց ինչու՞…* ի՞նչ վատ բան կա՞ որ*… չեմ հասկանում


Եթե իրոք չգիտես՝ ասեմ.* մեղքը* տներ է* քանդում*, պետություններ է *ոչնչացնում,* թագավորություններ է* քայքայում,* ահա թե ինչ վատ բան կա

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ շնություն(անվանենք իր անվամբ) անելով ազգը պիտի շատանա՜, ամուսնացածները երեխա չեն բերում, ազատները ինչի՞ պիտի բերեն:


Իսկ որ ամուսնանում են, մի 7-10 ամիս լավ հարաբերվում, հետո բաժանվում, մորը թողելով երեխու(կամ երեխեքի) հետ մենակ: Էդ բարոյական ա՞:
Դրանից հետո էլ տղամարդը առանձին ա գնում հետամուսնական մի քանի տասնյակ հարաբերություններ, կինը՝ առանձին: Կամ տենց կյանքը խորտակված էլ ապրում ա իրան զսպելով ու քիչ քիչ ֆրիգիտ դառնալով:

Այ սենց ա հիմա ամուսնությունների մեծ մասն ավարտվում: Որովհետև սեռական բնույթի ամուսնություներ են տեղի ունենում: Այսինքն ամուսնանում են, որ «օրինական» հարաբերվեն, հետո էլ տեսնում են, որ դրանից կշտացան, տակը բան չմնաց:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.06.2011), Lion (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (21.06.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե իրոք չգիտես՝ ասեմ.* մեղքը* տներ է* քանդում*, պետություններ է *ոչնչացնում,* թագավորություններ է* քայքայում,* ահա թե ինչ վատ բան կա


Հովարս ջան, հիմա ես լիքը նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր եմ ունեցել,… ու՞մ տունն ա քանդվել, ո՞ր պետգությունն ա ոչնչացել ու ո՞ր թագավորությունն ա քայքայվել…

----------

Skeptic (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Դարք (21.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե իրոք չգիտես՝ ասեմ.* մեղքը* տներ է* քանդում*, պետություններ է *ոչնչացնում,* թագավորություններ է* քայքայում,* ահա թե ինչ վատ բան կա


Իսկ օրինակ ոչ բնականոն սեռական կյանքը առողջություն ա քանդում:

----------


## հովարս

> Շատ-շատ տվյալ սենյակի պատը:





> Հովարս ջան, հիմա ես լիքը նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր եմ ունեցել,… ու՞մ տունն ա քանդվել, ո՞ր պետգությունն ա ոչնչացել ու ո՞ր թագավորությունն ա քայքայվել…


Իսկ այսօր պետությունդ ի՞նչ վիճակի է

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ այսօր պետությունդ ի՞նչ վիճակի է


Քո ու իրա պետությունները շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում են: :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (20.06.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ այսօր պետությունդ ի՞նչ վիճակի է


էդ վիճակին հասել ա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Մեֆը, կամ ես նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր ենք ունեցել ուրիշ կանանց հետ, այլ նրա համար, որ նույնը պետական չինովնիկները արել են պետության ու բյուջեի հետ:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Mephistopheles (20.06.2011), Rammstein (21.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Մինա (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ այն դեպքում երբ զույգերը իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանալու: Դեմ չեմ երբ ամուսնանալու են, բայց այդքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ գտնում որտև ինչպես ասում են ամեն ինչ ունի իր ժամանակը: Դե պատկերացրեք այդ ամենը ժամանակին որը երկուսի կողմից ել սպասված է և ցանկալի-այս դեպքում սերը և ռոմանտիզմը գերիշխում են, իսկ ժամանակից շուտ միայն զգացմունքներն են...

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ որ ամուսնանում են, մի 7-10 ամիս լավ հարաբերվում, հետո բաժանվում, մորը թողելով երեխու(կամ երեխեքի) հետ մենակ: Էդ բարոյական ա՞:
> Դրանից հետո էլ տղամարդը առանձին ա գնում հետամուսնական մի քանի տասնյակ հարաբերություններ, կինը՝ առանձին: Կամ տենց կյանքը խորտակված էլ ապրում ա իրան զսպելով ու քիչ քիչ ֆրիգիտ դառնալով:
> 
> Այ սենց ա հիմա ամուսնությունների մեծ մասն ավարտվում: Որովհետև սեռական բնույթի ամուսնություներ են տեղի ունենում: Այսինքն ամուսնանում են, որ «օրինական» հարաբերվեն, հետո էլ տեսնում են, որ դրանից կշտացան, տակը բան չմնաց:


կակ ռազ էդ հիմա ա տենց ու դա առանձին դեպքեր են...

հլը տատերին ու պապերին նայի

կամ էլ չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց կարելի ա մի ցելի ընտանիքի հարաբերություններ լավ ու վատ սեքով չափել...

չնայած ինչ եմ է ասում... հմիկվա «տղությունը» ախր դրանով ա չափվում.. 
ու տենց..  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (21.06.2011), CactuSoul (21.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ այն դեպքում երբ զույգերը իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանալու: Դեմ չեմ երբ ամուսնանալու են, բայց այդքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ գտնում որտև ինչպես ասում են ամեն ինչ ունի իր ժամանակը: Դե պատկերացրեք այդ ամենը ժամանակին որը երկուսի կողմից ել սպասված է և ցանկալի-այս դեպքում սերը և ռոմանտիզմը գերիշխում են, իսկ ժամանակից շուտ միայն զգացմունքներն են...


Իսկ էտ ժամանակը ով է սահմանել?

----------


## Gazanchik

Ժամանակը ոչ մեկ չի սահմանել: Ժամանակը հենց ամուսնությունից հետո է, բայց քանի որ մարդիկ տարբեր են հետևաբար մտածելակերպնելա տարբեր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ այսօր պետությունդ ի՞նչ վիճակի է


օօօօօՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօօ… OK… հիմա հասկացա… ես պտի տենց բան արած չլինեի…

ես որ իմանայի որ էդ ժամանակ թագավորություն եմ քանդում ու երկիր եմ կործանում, չէի անի Հովարս ջան… քանդածս ամենաշատը կռավաթ ա եղել

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), murmushka (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Դարք (21.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ վիճակին հասել ա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Մեֆը, կամ ես նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր ենք ունեցել ուրիշ կանանց հետ, այլ նրա համար, որ նույնը պետական չինովնիկները արել են պետության ու բյուջեի հետ:


մերսի ախպերս, դու ինձ կհասկանաս…

----------


## Մինա

> Իսկ այսօր պետությունդ ի՞նչ վիճակի է





> Հովարս ջան, հիմա ես լիքը նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր եմ ունեցել,… ու՞մ տունն ա քանդվել, ո՞ր պետգությունն ա ոչնչացել ու ո՞ր թագավորությունն ա քայքայվել…


 Հովարս ջան հիմա պիտի համոզես,որ մեր պետության վիճակը Mephistopheles-ի նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների պատճառով է ողբալի վիճակում?

----------

Mephistopheles (21.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

*Elmo-ի* խոսքերից  
Իսկ որ ամուսնանում են, մի 7-10 ամիս լավ հարաբերվում, հետո բաժանվում, մորը թողելով երեխու(կամ երեխեքի) հետ մենակ: Էդ բարոյական ա՞:
 Դրանից հետո էլ տղամարդը առանձին ա գնում հետամուսնական մի քանի տասնյակ հարաբերություններ, կինը՝ առանձին: Կամ տենց կյանքը խորտակված էլ ապրում ա իրան զսպելով ու քիչ քիչ ֆրիգիտ դառնալով:

 Այ սենց ա հիմա ամուսնությունների մեծ մասն ավարտվում: Որովհետև սեռական բնույթի ամուսնություներ են տեղի ունենում: Այսինքն ամուսնանում են, որ «օրինական» հարաբերվեն, հետո էլ տեսնում են, որ դրանից կշտացան, տակը բան չմնաց:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Շատ շատ ճիշտա: Կամ հետո բաժանվելուց հետո նորից միանում են զութ երեխու համար բայց դե մեկա էէէէէ.....

----------


## Gazanchik

Դե եթե թեման լիներ համասեռամոլների մասին ապա կարելի էր ասել որ հենց իրենց պատճառով է երկիրը այս վիճակում

----------


## Gazanchik

Բայց կարա լինի շատ շատ ու ավելի շատ բան ծանոթանաս աղջկա հետ Ձեր մոտ լինի ամեն ինչ շատ լավ բայց ամուսնությունից հետո պարզվի որ նա եղել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց կարա լինի շատ շատ ու ավելի շատ բան ծանոթանաս աղջկա հետ Ձեր մոտ լինի ամեն ինչ շատ լավ բայց ամուսնությունից հետո պարզվի որ նա եղել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ


թող սկզբից ասի... ես իմն ասել եմ… բոլորը չէ, մանր-մունրները որ ասեի մինչև էսօր պտի պատմեի…

----------


## Win Wolf

> թող սկզբից ասի... ես իմն ասել եմ… բոլորը չէ, մանր-մունրները որ ասեի մինչև էսօր պտի պատմեի…


Իսկ որ սկզբից ասի գիտես բան է փոխելու? Եթե տվյալ անձը արդեն այն պատկերացումը ունի, որ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցող կինը իր կողքը տեղ չունի, ապա առաջ,թե հետո իր համար բան չի փոխի:

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց կարա լինի շատ շատ ու ավելի շատ բան ծանոթանաս աղջկա հետ Ձեր մոտ լինի ամեն ինչ շատ լավ բայց ամուսնությունից հետո պարզվի որ նա եղել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ


Գազանչիկ ջան,եթե ինչ-որ բան կա,որ ամուսնությունից հետո պիտի պարզվի(օր. «ես կատուներից ալերգիա ունեմ»«Ես տրվել եմ մեր հարևանի տղա Վալոդին»,«ու Վալոդի ախպորը») ուրեմն չպիտի ամուսնանաիք

----------


## Սլիմ

> Տարբեր հարցեր ես միմեանց խառնում:
> Սէրը այլ բան է, նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութիւնը՝ այլ, ամուսնութիւնը լրիւ այլ: Ու ոնց որ նշեց Չուկը, այսօր նոյնիսկ դժուար է ասել, թէ որ դէպքում ենք մենք համարում զոյգերն ամուսնացած:
> Բայց ամէն դէպքում, ես զոյգին համարում եմ ամուսնացած, եթէ նրանք համապատասխան ծիսակատարութեամբ երդում են տուել Եկեղեցում: 
> Իսկ անհավատների պարագայում թերեւս զոյգերի ծնողների կամ մօտ հարազատների համաձայնութիւնը եւ որոշակի ժամանակում ընտանիքի պետական գրանցումը:
> Հասկանալու համար այդ սովորոյթների կարեւորութիւնը, անհնաժեշտ է հասկանալ ընտանիքի սրբութիւնը:


Գիտեք ինչն է ինձ զարմացնում ձեր տեսակետի մեջ, որ կարծում եք թե սովորույթներ պահպանելը, կամ դրանց կարևորություն տալը ինչ որ կապ ունի ընտանիքը արժևորելուն: 
Ու ահավոր հետաքրքիր էր էն պահը , որ սերը, ամուսնությունը, սեռական հարաբերությունները ըստ ձեզ իրար հետ կապ չունեն ու տարբեր բաներ են: Չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, գիտեք երբ ասում են նախաամուսնական  սեռական հարաբերություններ , չգիտեմ ինչու հասկանում են պարտադիր այլ մարդկանց հետ ու դիտարկում դա որպես այլասերվածություն, իսկ ինչ մտքի եք էն բանի հետ, որ մարդիկ սեռահասուն տարիքում լինելով, իրար հետ երկար ժամանակ հանդիպելով ու միմյանց հանդեպ զգացմունքներ ունենալով կարող են տրվել իրենց զգացմունքներին, ինչ կա դրա մեջ վատ?

----------

Cassiopeia (22.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

> Գազանչիկ ջան,եթե ինչ-որ բան կա,որ ամուսնությունից հետո պիտի պարզվի(օր. «ես կատուներից ալերգիա ունեմ»«Ես տրվել եմ մեր հարևանի տղա Վալոդին»,«ու Վալոդի ախպորը») ուրեմն չպիտի ամուսնանաիք


Դե ես նման դեպքերի ականատես շատ եմ եղել դրա համար ասեցի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ամուսնանալուց առաջ դրա մասին ասել ինձ թվում է աղջիկները ասելու փոխարեն կգնան գինեկոլոգի մոտ և նրա հմուտ ջեռքի շարժումով ամեն ինչ կգա իր սկզբնական տեղը և դիրքը, և կարիք չի լինի դրա մասին պատմել ապագա ամուսնուն  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ որ սկզբից ասի գիտես բան է փոխելու? Եթե տվյալ անձը արդեն այն պատկերացումը ունի, որ նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցող կինը իր կողքը տեղ չունի, ապա առաջ,թե հետո իր համար բան չի փոխի:


Ապեր կփողի… օրինակ մեր հարևանը իրա 25 տարվա կնգան դաժան սպանել էր… դանակը մտցրել էր փորը ու սաղ աղիք-մաղիք ինչ կա-չկա թափել էր դուս, հետո տապոռով վիզն էր կտրել ցխել էր պատին, հետո սղացով մարմինը մաս-մաս էր անում, լավ ա ժամանակին վրա հասանք ասինք Մկո էս ի՞նչ ես անում… ասեց, բա էսօր իմացել եմ որ ինքը նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ ա  եղել, բա ես տենց տղա ե՞մ. *գոնե սկզբից ասեր էսքան չէի ջղայնանա*…

----------

Սլիմ (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Դե ես նման դեպքերի ականատես շատ եմ եղել դրա համար ասեցի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ամուսնանալուց առաջ դրա մասին ասել ինձ թվում է աղջիկները ասելու փոխարեն կգնան գինեկոլոգի մոտ և նրա հմուտ ջեռքի շարժումով ամեն ինչ կգա իր սկզբնական տեղը և դիրքը, և կարիք չի լինի դրա մասին պատմել ապագա ամուսնուն


Ճիշտ նշեցիր, դա քեզ միայն թվում է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գիտեք ինչն է ինձ զարմացնում ձեր տեսակետի մեջ, որ կարծում եք թե սովորույթներ պահպանելը, կամ դրանց կարևորություն տալը ինչ որ կապ ունի ընտանիքը արժևորելուն: 
> Ու ահավոր հետաքրքիր էր էն պահը , որ սերը, ամուսնությունը, սեռական հարաբերությունները ըստ ձեզ իրար հետ կապ չունեն ու տարբեր բաներ են: Չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, գիտեք երբ ասում են նախաամուսնական  սեռական հարաբերություններ , չգիտեմ ինչու հասկանում են պարտադիր այլ մարդկանց հետ ու դիտարկում դա որպես այլասերվածություն, իսկ ինչ մտքի եք էն բանի հետ, որ մարդիկ սեռահասուն տարիքում լինելով, իրար հետ երկար ժամանակ հանդիպելով ու միմյանց հանդեպ զգացմունքներ ունենալով կարող են տրվել իրենց զգացմունքներին, ինչ կա դրա մեջ վատ?


Սլիմ, էդ թող տան իրենց զգացմունքներին, բայց թող ճշտի սահմաններում մնան : Վաղը մսյօր ամուսնանան օջախ են չէ երկուսով շենացնելու, բա ասենք ինչքա՞ն սիրուն կլինի, որ քուչում թեկուզ թեթևակի սլուխներ ֆռան, որ մինչև օրենքով ու ճշտով ամուսնանալը դու կնգադ դոմփել ես:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ապեր կփողի… օրինակ մեր հարևանը իրա 25 տարվա կնգան դաժան սպանել էր… դանակը մտցրել էր փորը ու սաղ աղիք-մաղիք ինչ կա-չկա թափել էր դուս, հետո տապոռով վիզն էր կտրել ցխել էր պատին, հետո սղացով մարմինը մաս-մաս էր անում, լավ ա ժամանակին վրա հասանք ասինք Մկո էս ի՞նչ ես անում… ասեց, բա էսօր իմացել եմ որ ինքը նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ ա  եղել, բա ես տենց տղա ե՞մ. *գոնե սկզբից ասեր էսքան չէի ջղայնանա*…


Էս արդեն 2-րդ դեպքն է, որ ինձ տղու տեղ են դնում, բայց դե ես քուրիկ եմ :Blush:

----------


## Gazanchik

> Ճիշտ նշեցիր, դա քեզ միայն թվում է:


Ինչ որ չափով թվում է այդ դա է մեր դառը իրականությունը

----------


## Սլիմ

> Դե ես նման դեպքերի ականատես շատ եմ եղել դրա համար ասեցի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ամուսնանալուց առաջ դրա մասին ասել ինձ թվում է աղջիկները ասելու փոխարեն կգնան գինեկոլոգի մոտ և նրա հմուտ ջեռքի շարժումով ամեն ինչ կգա իր սկզբնական տեղը և դիրքը, և կարիք չի լինի դրա մասին պատմել ապագա ամուսնուն


Կարծում եմ , որ եթե տղամարդու կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու կրիտերիա է թաղանթի, հենց էտպիսի տղամարդուն պիտի հանդիպի կարկատած "լավ աղջիկ" :

----------

Cassiopeia (22.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Win Wolf (20.06.2011), Մինա (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Սլիմ, էդ թող տան իրենց զգացմունքներին, բայց թող ճշտի սահմաններում մնան : Վաղը մսյօր ամուսնանան օջախ են չէ երկուսով շենացնելու, բա ասենք ինչքա՞ն սիրուն կլինի, որ քուչում թեկուզ թեթևակի սլուխներ ֆռան, որ մինչև օրենքով ու ճշտով ամուսնանալը դու կնգադ դոմփել ես:


Այ ախպեր բայց խի՞ էն նենց դոմփում,որ սաղ քուչեն իմանա

----------

Mephistopheles (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Սլիմ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ես նման դեպքերի ականատես շատ եմ եղել դրա համար ասեցի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ամուսնանալուց առաջ դրա մասին ասել ինձ թվում է աղջիկները ասելու *փոխարեն կգնան գինեկոլոգի մոտ և նրա հմուտ ջեռքի շարժումով ամեն ինչ կգա իր սկզբնական տեղը և դիրքը*, և կարիք չի լինի դրա մասին պատմել ապագա ամուսնուն


դե ասում ես էլի… հիմա ո՞վ ա հարիֆը… ո՞վ ա խաբվածը… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ տանես առանձին քո անձնական գինեկոլոգի մոտ որ տեսնի կարի հետքեր կա՞ն թե չէ… կարող ա թել-մել մնացած լինի, կամ ասենք ասեղ, կարի մեքենա…

----------

Freeman (20.06.2011), Rammstein (21.06.2011), Սլիմ (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

> Կարծում եմ , որ եթե տղամարդու կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելու կրիտերիա է թաղանթի, հենց էտպիսի տղամարդուն պիտի հանդիպի կարկատած "լավ աղջիկ" :


Բայց ոնց կարա նորմալ տղեն լավ նայի նրան որ իր կյանքի ընկերը մինջև իրա հետ լինելը եղելա ինչ որ մեկի հետ

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ, էդ թող տան իրենց զգացմունքներին, բայց թող ճշտի սահմաններում մնան : Վաղը մսյօր ամուսնանան օջախ են չէ երկուսով շենացնելու, բա ասենք ինչքա՞ն սիրուն կլինի, որ քուչում թեկուզ թեթևակի սլուխներ ֆռան, որ մինչև օրենքով ու ճշտով ամուսնանալը դու կնգադ դոմփել ես:


Վահիկ ջան ամբողջ հարցը նրանումա , որ եթե քուչան ձեր անկողնումա լինելու, տարիքի հետ կնգադ հետ սեքսը նոռմի մեջ պահելու համար, հնարավորա ինչ որ նորություններ ցանկանաս ներմուծել ձեր սեռական կյանք, բա պատկերացնում ես էտ ժամանակ քուչեն ինչ թեմա կունենա: Վահիկ ով ասեց , որ քուչեն պիտի իմանա դու ում , որտեղ ու ոնց ես դոմփում?

----------

Cassiopeia (22.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այ ախպեր բայց խի՞ էն նենց դոմփում,որ սաղ քուչեն իմանա


Ախպերս, մի հատ հին ժողովրդի ծոցից եկած իմաստուն խոսք կա, ասումա «Աստծուց էլ կարաս ամեն ինչ թաքցնես, բայց քուչից չես կարա»  :Wink:

----------

Դարք (21.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

> դե ասում ես էլի… հիմա ո՞վ ա հարիֆը… ո՞վ ա խաբվածը… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ տանես առանձին քո անձնական գինեկոլոգի մոտ որ տեսնի կարի հետքեր կա՞ն թե չէ… կարող ա թել-մել մնացած լինի, կամ ասենք ասեղ, կարի մեքենա…


Ուղղակի ընտրություն կատարելիս պետք է աջքերտ չռած  :Shok:  լինես ու լաավ տնդղես թե դիմացինտ ովա

----------


## Սլիմ

> Բայց ոնց կարա նորմալ տղեն լավ նայի նրան որ իր կյանքի ընկերը մինջև իրա հետ լինելը եղելա ինչ որ մեկի հետ


Չգիտեմ ոնց , երևի մեծ դժվարությամբ, բայց գիտես եթե կյանքում գտնեւմ ես մեկին, ու վստահ ես որ գտել ես հենց էն մեկին, մի ելք գտնում ես, չեմ ասում գնան ծերեթելի մեկին բռնեն բերեն տում, բայց կյանքա բոլորն էլ սխալական են, պատահումա որ լավ մարդը ուղակի սխալվումա, պատահումա , որ լավ մարդը շատ սխալ քայլերա անում, բոլորս էլ սխալական ենք: Նույն հաջողությամբ էտ նորմալ տղեն, լավ տղեն կարա մեծանա, կնոջը կորցնի, ինքը երկրորդ անգամ ամուսնանա, արդեն ամուսնացած բաժանված, կամ ամուսնուն կորցրած կնոջ հետ, հիմա ինչ լավ տղությունը կորցրեց?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուղղակի ընտրություն կատարելիս պետք է աջքերտ չռած  լինես ու լաավ տնդղես թե դիմացինտ ովա


Հո չասիր այ ախպեր… կարող ա՞ գլուխս մտցնեմ… մինչև գոտկատեղ… մի հատ էլ մանրադիտակ տանեմ…

----------


## Սլիմ

> ինչ որ մեկի չէ… քո նման լավ տղու հետ… 
> 
> դու ուրիշի հետ եղել ես չէ՞… թե՞ չես եղել… ճիշտն ասա, չենք ծիծաղի… սաղս էլ մի աիբ ունենք


Հա Gazanchik շատ տեղինա ասված:Իսկ  դու ոչ մեկի առաջինը չես եղել?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան ամբողջ հարցը նրանումա , որ եթե քուչան ձեր անկողնումա լինելու, տարիքի հետ կնգադ հետ սեքսը նոռմի մեջ պահելու համար, հնարավորա ինչ որ նորություններ ցանկանաս ներմուծել ձեր սեռական կյանք, բա պատկերացնում ես էտ ժամանակ քուչեն ինչ թեմա կունենա: Վահիկ ով ասեց , որ քուչեն պիտի իմանա դու ում , որտեղ ու ոնց ես դոմփում?


Սեռական կյանքի նորությունը ո՞րնա, դոմփելա ու ֆսյո... Իսկ քուչեն սրբությունա, հարգանք կա , պատիվ կա, կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ կին արմատի համար պետքա էլ քուչա չիջնեմ:
Հենց էդա եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դոմփում ես, պետքա քուչում սաղին ասես, որ հետո հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարգին լավ տղու վզին չփաթաթվի էդ, սրտիդ էլ դարդ լինի…

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սեռական կյանքի նորությունը ո՞րնա, դոմփելա ու ֆսյո... Իսկ քուչեն սրբությունա, հարգանք կա , պատիվ կա, կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ կին արմատի համար պետքա էլ քուչա չիջնեմ:
> Հենց էդա եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դոմփում ես, *պետքա քուչում սաղին ասես*, որ հետո հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարգին լավ տղու վզին չփաթաթվի էդ, սրտիդ էլ դարդ լինի…


ճիշտ ա, բա դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա… որ հլա կուզես իմանաս դոմփելուց առաջ պտի ասես որ գան պատգուհանից տենան… հետո չըլնի նենց որ հավայի խոսում ես…

----------

Apsara (21.06.2011), Elmo (22.06.2011), Freeman (21.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Արէա (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սեռական կյանքի նորությունը ո՞րնա, դոմփելա ու ֆսյո... Իսկ քուչեն սրբությունա, հարգանք կա , պատիվ կա, կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ կին արմատի համար պետքա էլ քուչա չիջնեմ:
> Հենց էդա եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դոմփում ես, պետքա քուչում սաղին ասես, որ հետո հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարգին լավ տղու վզին չփաթաթվի էդ, սրտիդ էլ դարդ լինի…


Ինչ ամոթա, անկեղծ ամոթ քեզ, հազար ամոթ :Sad:  Հին խոսքերի հավատարիմ ես, մի խոսք էլ կա , հատուկ քո տեսակի տղաներին ուղղված, ասումա լավա եկեղեցու հիմք քանդես քան աղջկա անվան հետ խաղաս:
Իսկ սեռական կյանքի նորությունը Վահիկ կհասկանաս տարիների ընթացքում, 20-ում "դոմփելա ու ֆսյո" - երևի հերիքա:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> ճիշտ ա, բա դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա… որ հլա կուզես իմանաս դոմփելուց առաջ պտի ասես որ գան պատգուհանից տենան… հետո չըլնի նենց որ հավայի խոսում ես…


Կարան նկարահանեն էլ, ու դոմփացուցակում էտ անվան առաջ պտիչկա դնեն:

----------

Freeman (21.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ճիշտ ա, բա դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա… որ հլա կուզես իմանաս դոմփելուց առաջ պտի ասես որ գան պատգուհանից տենան… հետո չըլնի նենց որ հավայի խոսում ես…


Չէ, էդ չկա... Եթե լավ տղու համբավ ունենաս, ոչ մեկ չի կասկածի ասածներիդ վրա…




> Ինչ ամոթա, անկեղծ ամոթ քեզ, հազար ամոթ Հին խոսքերի հավատարիմ ես, մի խոսք էլ կա , հատուկ քո տեսակի տղաներին ուղղված, ասումա լավա եկեղեցու հիմք քանդես քան աղջկա անվան հետ խաղաս:
> Իսկ սեռական կյանքի նորությունը Վահիկ կհասկանաս տարիների ընթացքում, 20-ում "դոմփելա ու ֆսյո" - երևի հերիքա:


Հին ու ժամանակակից չկա, սաղ սուտ բաներ են, ճիշտը ոնց եղելա, նենց էլ մնումա... Ուղղակի շատ մարդիկ ճիշտը լավ չեն հասկանում… 
Բա բացի դոմփելուց էլ ի՞նչա :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարան նկարահանեն էլ, ու դոմփացուցակում էտ անվան առաջ պտիչկա դնեն:


չէ… տեղնալոգիայի դար ա, չես անի… իրականից լավը չկա… կենդանի կոնցերտի պես ա, բոլոր մանրունքները լսում ես ու տեսնում… ձայնագրությունը մաքրվում-կտրտվում-կպցվում ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, էդ չկա... Եթե լավ տղու համբավ ունենաս, ոչ մեկ չի կասկածի ասածներիդ վրա…


… դե մինչև լավ տղա լինելը… հետո կարաս ուրիշ ձև անես

----------


## VisTolog

> Սեռական կյանքի նորությունը ո՞րնա, դոմփելա ու ֆսյո...* Իսկ քուչեն սրբությունա*, հարգանք կա , պատիվ կա, կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ կին արմատի համար պետքա էլ քուչա չիջնեմ:
> Հենց էդա եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դոմփում ես, պետքա քուչում սաղին ասես, որ հետո հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարգին լավ տղու վզին չփաթաթվի էդ, սրտիդ էլ դարդ լինի…


  :LOL:  :LOL: 


Քուչեն ո՞վա, երկրորդ տու՞նա, առաջին դԲրո՞ցա, ճշտի բիսեԴկայա՞, թե գառաժների գլխին նստողների հավաքածու ա: Քուչեն ո՞վա, որ պիտի իմանա քո անձնական կյանքի մասին: :Blink:

----------

Apsara (21.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Արէա (20.06.2011), Դարք (21.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011), Սլիմ (20.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.06.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քուչեն ո՞վա, *երկրորդ տու՞նա, առաջին դԲրո՞ցա, ճշտի բիսեԴկայա՞*, թե գառաժների գլխին նստողների հավաքածու ա: Քուչեն ո՞վա, որ պիտի իմանա քո անձնական կյանքի մասին:


Էս սաղ մգեցրածներս  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> օօօօօՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօօ… OK… հիմա հասկացա… ես պտի տենց բան արած չլինեի…
> 
> ես որ իմանայի որ էդ ժամանակ թագավորություն եմ քանդում ու երկիր եմ կործանում, չէի անի Հովարս ջան… քանդածս ամենաշատը կռավաթ ա եղել


Մեֆ ջան, հենց ամեն ինչ կռավաթից է սկսում քանդվել,  առակն ասում է. կռավաթ քանդողը՝ պետություն էլ կքանդի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, հենց ամեն ինչ կռավաթից է սկսում քանդվել,  առակն ասում է. կռավաթ քանդողը՝ պետություն էլ կքանդի:


հիմա ես ազգի դավաճան ե՞մ…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> բայց կյանքա բոլորն էլ սխալական են, պատահումա որ լավ մարդը ուղակի սխալվումա, պատահումա , որ լավ մարդը շատ սխալ քայլերա անում, բոլորս էլ սխալական ենք: Նույն հաջողությամբ էտ նորմալ տղեն, լավ տղեն կարա մեծանա, կնոջը կորցնի, ինքը երկրորդ անգամ ամուսնանա, արդեն ամուսնացած բաժանված, կամ ամուսնուն կորցրած կնոջ հետ, հիմա ինչ լավ տղությունը կորցրեց?


Ոնց որ Նինան ա ասում, *Ошибки надо не признавать. Их надо смывать. КРОВЬЮ!*
Սխալները պետք է մաքրել արյամբ:  :LOL:

----------


## Սլիմ

> հիմա ես ազգի դավաճան ե՞մ…


 Դեռ մեբելի ցեխի, բայց ազգը ցուցակում հաջորդնա:

----------


## einnA

պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ :ՃՃ

ժողովուրդ էլի հասաք նույն կետին :Դ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վահիկին բան չասեք, անձամբ ես գիտե՞ք քանի հոգու եմ փրկել… ու ինձ ինչքամ շնորհակալություններ են ասել… ճիշտը պտի հաղթի ու պտի ջրի երես դուրս գա…

----------

Yellow Raven (20.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս սաղ մգեցրածներս


Արդեն դու ես որոշում քուչեն քո մասին ինչ կիմանա: Քանի հոգու հետ եմ եղել, նախաամուսնականա եղել թե հետամուսնական, էդ ոչ մեկի գործը չի: Գիտեմ ես ու իմ հետ ՆՍՀ ունեցողը, վերջ:

----------

Մինա (20.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

> ինչ որ մեկի չէ… քո նման լավ տղու հետ… 
> 
> դու ուրիշի հետ եղել ես չէ՞… թե՞ չես եղել… ճիշտն ասա, չենք ծիծաղի… սաղս էլ մի աիբ ունենք


լինելը եղել եմ բայց հարցը նրանումա որ տղեն կարա լինի բայց աղջիկը չի կարա

----------


## Ուրվական

> Սխալները պետք է մաքրել արյամբ:


Կամ ուղղակի սխալից հետո արյունը մաքրել: :LOL:

----------

Freeman (21.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Yellow Raven (20.06.2011), Հայկօ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. փոքր-ինչ հիվանդ լինելու, դրա հետևանքով համակարգչի մոտ քիչ լինելուս պատճառով թեմայի վերաբացումը արվում է խոստացված ժամկետից ուշ: Ջնջվել է 34 անձնական հարթության, թեմայից դուրս, ժամանցային գրառում: Հաշվի առնելով թեմայի բնույթը չափազանց խիստ չեմ մոտեցել խնդրին: 

Զգուշացնում եմ նաև, որ Լեռնցի մասնակիցը ուղիղ անձնական հարթության կպնողական/վիրավորական/սադրիչ գրառումերը շարունակելու դեպքում նորից կուղարկվի արձակուրդի:*

----------


## Chuk

> Հրէն Չուկն ասում ա, ով ոնց ուզում ա թող «կայֆավատ» լինի: 
> Ասում ա ամէն մարդ իրա համար կարող է սահմանել իր բարոյական նորմերը ու շարժուել այդ կերպ: 
> Ասում ա պէտք չի պարտադրել:  Մեֆո ջան, ճիշտ ա ասում:
> Բարոյականութիւնը չեն պարտադրում: Ինչպէս որ արեւի լոյսը տեսնելը չեն պարտադրում:
> Մարդ կայ, չի ուզում տեսնի, ձեռքով զոյգ աչքերը հանում է: Խաւարասէր:
> Մարդ էլ կայ հաղորդակից է կեանքի վսեմ խորհուրդին, ու պայքարում է, որ իր հայրենակիցներին քո նման խաւարամիտները չմոլորեցնեն:


Այս մի գրառմանը չէի կարող չարձագանքել: Ճիշտն ասած այստեղ պարադոքս կա, մի կողմից ես անկեղծորեն համարում եմ սույն գրառումն արձագանքի համար անարժան գրվածք, միտք, մյուս կողմից չեմ կարող չարձագանքել:

Այսպես: Այստեղ իմ խոսքերի խայտառակ խեղաթյուրում է կատարվել: Հստակեցնեմ, չնայած նրան, որ «կայֆավատ» բառը գրված է չակերտների մեջ, հարկ եմ համարում հատուկ ու հստակ գրել ու ասել.
Միայն տխմարը կարող է կյանքն իրար հետ կապած կամ կապել պատրաստվող երկու անձանց սեռական հարաբերությունները անվանել «կայֆավատ»:

Բարեբախտաբար ես տխմար չեմ ու նման ցածր արժեքային համակարգն ինձ հարիր չէ, հետևաբար այդ խոսքերն ուղղակի խեղաթյուրում էին:

Փոխարենը իմ խոսքերը կարելի էր մեկնաբանել այսպես.
1. Անբարոյականություն է այլ անձանց ներքին հարաբերությունների (այդ թվում՝ անկողնային հարբերությունների) մեջ մտնելու փորձերը, դրանք քննարկման առարկա դարձնելը,
2. Անբարոյականություն է ինչ-որ մեկին անբարոյական համարելը ելնելով լոկ նրանից, որ այդ ինչ-որ մեկը սեռական հարաբերությամբ է զբաղվել մինչ ամուսնանալը:

Այդ դեպքում ես չէի հակաճառի ու կասեի. այո՛, ես նման բան նկատի ունեցել եմ:

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2011), Kita (22.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (22.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (22.06.2011), Աբելյան (22.06.2011), Արէա (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (22.06.2011), Մինա (22.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011), Սլիմ (22.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> կակ ռազ էդ հիմա ա տենց ու դա առանձին դեպքեր են...
> 
> հլը տատերին ու պապերին նայի
> 
> կամ էլ չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց կարելի ա մի ցելի ընտանիքի հարաբերություններ լավ ու վատ սեքով չափել...
> 
> չնայած ինչ եմ է ասում... հմիկվա «տղությունը» ախր դրանով ա չափվում.. 
> ու տենց..


Կներես, բայց իմ գրառումն ու քո պատասխանը լրիվ տարբեր են: Չգիտեմ ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել լավ ու վատ սեքսի մասին տող գրառմանս մեջ: Կամ ու՞ր ա տղություն չափելու մասին տող:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.06.2011), Chuk (22.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսպիսով, հստակ չի, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը կապելը:
> Դիցուք Արան ու Անահիտը որոշել են իրենց կյանքերն իրար կապել: Սակայն ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներ հաշվի առնելով նրանք դեռևս չեն կարող համատեղ կյանք վարել: Այսպես, հանգամանքներից մեկը կարող է լինել Անահիտի ծնողների՝ Վաղարշակի ու Շահանեի կարծիքը, որ քանի դեռ իրենց աղջիկը չի ավարտել ուսումնական հաստատությունը նա չպետք է ամուսնանա: Մի կողմ թողնենք սրա օրինաչափության, կոռեկտության, նորմալ ու աննորմալ լինելու հարցերը: Արձանագրում ենք դեպքը: Այսպիսով  նրանք որոշել են կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը իրար կապել, սակայն դեռևս պետք է 1 տարի, 7 ամիս, 2 շաբաթ և 3 օր սպասեն՝ մինչև Անահիտը ստանա իր դիպլոմը ու  ծնողները համաձայնվեն ֆորմալացնել ամուսնությունը՝ հայկական ադաթներին, սովորություններին համաձայն Անահիտին կնության տալ Արային:
> 
> Բայց քանի որ նրանք որոշել են, որ իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը իրար կապել, ընդ որում՝ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, նրանք որոշում են օգտվել նաև ամուսնական կյանքի բարիքներից ևս մեկից՝ սեռական հարաբերություններից: Այդ դեպքում դա համարվու՞մ է նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն, թե՞ ամեն դեպքում համարվում է ամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություն, քանի որ նրանք իրենց սեփական նախաձեյնությամբ որոշել են ու կապում են իրենց կյանքերն ու ճակատագրերը:


Նախ ասեմ, որ շնողների դեմ լինելը հիմնավոր պատճառ չեմ համարում սեփական կյանքը չդասավորելու համար. ավելի շատ դա համարում եմ սեփական թուլությունը և անվստահությունը թաքցնելու միջոց:
Դու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես  :Smile:  Համ ընդունում են ադաթավոր ծնողների թելադարանքն ու կարծիքը, համ էլ սեռական հարաբերություններ են ուզում ունենալ մինչև ադաթով ամուսնանալը :Smile: 
Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ իր առաջին հերթին նման հարաբերություններից խուսափելը կամ սկսելը տղամարդու գործն է  :Smile:  Իսկական սիրող տղամարդը 1 տարի 7 ամիս չէ, ավելի շատ էլ կսպասի  :Smile: 
Համ էլ անմտություն է ինստիտուտի 3-րդ կուրսում սովորող աղջկան "պատահաբար" մայրացնելը  :Smile:  Այդպիսի դեպքերում պտք է մի քիչ էլ հեռուն նայել  :Smile: 
Կյանքներն ու ճակատագրերն իրա կապելը արտահայտվում է համատեղ կյանքով ապրելը` առանձին նոր ընտանիք ստեղծելը: Թե չէ հորական տներում մնալով իրար հետ կյանք չեն կապում, մանավանդ որ էդքան շատ են լսում մամային ու պապային  :Smile:

----------

Սլիմ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չանցավ:


Ում մոտ չանցավ, բայց արի ու տես որ անկախ չհավատալուց երևույթը առկա է  :Smile: 

Օրինակներ,
Նուն պահողները գիտեն, որ եթե էգ շունը առաջձին անգամ զուգավորվեց այլ "ցածր" ցեղատեսակի շան հետ, ապա նրա հետագա սերունդները լավ որակի չեն լինում  :Smile: 
Աղավնի պահողները նույն կերպ չեն թույլատրում, որ իրենց աղավնուհիները  :Smile:  զուգավորվեն անցանկալի տեսակի աղավնիների հետ, իսկ այդպիսի դեպք տեղի ունենալուց հետո "վզքաշ" են անում խեղճ աղունիկին:
Նունը կասեն նաև ձիապանները  :Smile: 
Եղել են նաև որոշակի դեպքեր, երբ այդ երևույթը նկատվել է նաև մարդկանց մոտ:

Դրան ոչ մի գիտական բացատրություն և հիմնավորում չեն տվել: Պետք չէ զարմանալ, որովհետև բնության մեջ դեռևս առկա են բազմաթիվ փաստացի երևույթներ, րոնց բացատրություններ չեն կարողանում տալ` գիտելիքների բազան չի հերիքում  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Կներեք , պիտի միջամտեմ :Sad:  Ինչքան ասում եմ , էս թեմայից հեռու մնամ գալիսա աչքիս առաջ :Sad: 



> Նախ ասեմ, որ շնողների դեմ լինելը հիմնավոր պատճառ չեմ համարում սեփական կյանքը չդասավորելու համար. ավելի շատ դա համարում եմ սեփական թուլությունը և անվստահությունը թաքցնելու միջոց:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ :Smile:  



> Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ իր առաջին հերթին նման հարաբերություններից խուսափելը կամ սկսելը տղամարդու գործն է  Իսկական սիրող տղամարդը 1 տարի 7 ամիս չէ, ավելի շատ էլ կսպասի


Տղամարդիկ թույլ արարածներ են, ու որ պահը գալիս , էն էլ տարիներա ձգվում էտ պահը, տղամարդու ուղեղը, խիղճը , սերը կուտակվումա շալվարի մեջ:



> Կյանքներն ու ճակատագրերն իրա կապելը արտահայտվում է համատեղ կյանքով ապրելը` առանձին նոր ընտանիք ստեղծելը: Թե չէ հորական տներում մնալով իրար հետ կյանք չեն կապում, մանավանդ որ էդքան շատ են լսում մամային ու պապային


Էս մի մտքի հետ որ 100% համաձայն եմ, էտ ավելի շատ կյանքը անկապացնումա, քան կապումա իրար , մի օր էլ նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս ու սկսվումա նոր փուլ, կռիվների թեժ շրջանը, էտ ժամանակ էլ ինչ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ, էլ ինչ նախասեռական ամուսնական հարաբերություններ, վսյո լետիտ կ չեռտյամ:

----------

VisTolog (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Ում մոտ չանցավ, բայց արի ու տես որ անկախ չհավատալուց երևույթը առկա է 
> 
> ....


Տես նախորդ գրառումս:  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Տղամարդիկ թույլ արարածներ են, ու որ պահը գալիս , էն էլ տարիներա ձգվում էտ պահը, տղամարդու ուղեղը, խիղճը , սերը կուտակվումա շալվարի մեջ:


Տղամարդիք թույլ են միայն կանանց առջև  :Smile:  Առավել ևս գեղեցիկ և մերկ կանանց  :Smile:  Ինչ կհաղեի քաջ հերոսին, թե չլինեն կինն ու էլի կինը, քանզի գինին չի հաղթում այլ "ցխում" ա  :Smile: 
Փաստորեն մտածում ես, որ շալվարի մեջ ուղեղ, խիղճ և սեր է կուտակվում? Եթե քո ասածով լիներ, ուրեմն կանայք իրոք ժամանակի ընթացքում կդառնաին ավելի խելացի, խղճով և սիրող  :Smile: 
Ոչ, ընդամենը արյուն է կուտակվում, որի հետևանքով ուղեղը զրկվում է անհրաժեշտ սնուցումից և միանում է ենթագիտակցական պաշտպանական և հարձակվողական ֆունկցիան:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ ասեմ, ապա տղամարդը թույլ է այնքանով, որքանով նրան թուլացնում է իր կողակից կինը  :Smile: 
Ուժեղ կնոջ կողքին` ուժեղ տղամարդ է լինում: Բնական է, որ խոսքը չի գնում ֆիզիկական ուժի մասին  :Smile: 
Իսկական տղեն տղայա` օդում, ջրում, ցամաքում  :Smile:  Առավել ևս կնոջ կողքին  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երկար մտածեցի վերջը եկա մի եզրակացության… Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կտրականապես անընդունելի ա, դա դավաճանության հավասար բան ա, բարոյագանության վերջնական անկում ու ամեն գնով պետք ա խուսափել էդ տեսակի կապերից և ես դա համարում եմ անընդունելի որ հայ կինը նման բան անի…

…տղամարդը կարող է… նա պետք է տռիներովկա անի որ կարողանա հայ կնոջը արժանապատիվ "նայի"… տռիներովկեքը պետք է արվի օտար տռինաժորների վրա…

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Երկար մտածեցի վերջը եկա մի եզրակացության… Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կտրականապես անընդունելի ա, դա դավաճանության հավասար բան ա, բարոյագանության վերջնական անկում ու ամեն գնով պետք ա խուսափել էդ տեսակի կապերից և ես դա համարում եմ անընդունելի որ հայ կինը նման բան անի…
> 
> …տղամարդը կարող է… նա պետք է տռիներովկա անի որ կարողանա հայ կնոջը արժանապատիվ "նայի"… տռիներովկեքը պետք է արվի օտար տռինաժորների վրա…


որ մի քիչել մատածես, կարողա գաս են եզրակացության,  որ հայ տղամարդուն տրինիռովկա պետք չի, մանավանդ օտար տրինաժոռների վրա: Մինչև էտ ել էինք մարդավարի ապրում:

----------

Varzor (23.06.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> որ մի քիչել մատածես, կարողա գաս են եզրակացության,  որ հայ տղամարդուն տրինիռովկա պետք չի, մանավանդ օտար տրինաժոռների վրա: Մինչև էտ ել էինք մարդավարի ապրում:


են որ ապրում եինք հաստատ, բայց մառդավարի էր թե չէ ետ արդեն հարց ա...

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս սաղ մգեցրածներս


Փաստորեն իմացանք դու որտեղից ես նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին իմացել: :Jpit:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Տղամարդիք թույլ են միայն կանանց առջև  Առավել ևս գեղեցիկ և մերկ կանանց  Ինչ կհաղեի քաջ հերոսին, թե չլինեն կինն ու էլի կինը, քանզի գինին չի հաղթում այլ "ցխում" ա 
> Փաստորեն մտածում ես, որ *շալվարի մեջ ուղեղ, խիղճ և սեր է կուտակվում*? Եթե քո ասածով լիներ, ուրեմն կանայք իրոք ժամանակի ընթացքում կդառնաին ավելի խելացի, խղճով և սիրող 
> Ոչ, ընդամենը արյուն է կուտակվում, որի հետևանքով ուղեղը զրկվում է անհրաժեշտ սնուցումից և միանում է ենթագիտակցական պաշտպանական և հարձակվողական ֆունկցիան:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ ասեմ, ապա տղամարդը թույլ է այնքանով, որքանով նրան թուլացնում է իր կողակից կինը 
> Ուժեղ կնոջ կողքին` ուժեղ տղամարդ է լինում: Բնական է, որ խոսքը չի գնում ֆիզիկական ուժի մասին 
> Իսկական տղեն տղայա` օդում, ջրում, ցամաքում  Առավել ևս կնոջ կողքին


Էն նշածս փոխաբերական իմաստովա :Wink: 
Ու որ գրել էս իսկական տղեն տղայա, էլի որ հա, բայց եթե մարդ պահանջներ ունի , էտ իրա իսկական լինելու վրա չի ազդում :Wink: 
Տղամարդիկ էտքան կամքի ուժ չունեն, հնարավորա պետք էլ չի որ ունենան: Գիտեմ երիտասարդ ընտանիք, որտեղ ինչ որ ոչ ստանդարտ իրավիճակներ են եղել, որից հետո ամուսինը փոշմանելա, բայց ինքնա չէ արել:




> Երկար մտածեցի վերջը եկա մի եզրակացության… Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կտրականապես անընդունելի ա, դա դավաճանության հավասար բան ա, բարոյագանության վերջնական անկում ու ամեն գնով պետք ա խուսափել էդ տեսակի կապերից և ես դա համարում եմ անընդունելի որ հայ կինը նման բան անի…
> 
> …տղամարդը կարող է… նա պետք է տռիներովկա անի որ կարողանա հայ կնոջը արժանապատիվ "նայի"… տռիներովկեքը պետք է արվի օտար տռինաժորների վրա…


Էս թեման գնալով դառնումա կուսության ինստիտուտ: :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Ժողովուրդ, ՆՍՀ-ն իրոք խանգարում ա սա հետագայում ընտանիք կազմելուն, բայց գիտե՞ք ինչի ա խանգարում, որովհետև մենք կարծրացած բարքերով հասարակություն ենք, որովհետև ինչքան ուզում ա դու շատ կարդացած լինես ու կինոներ նայած, ինչքան էլ որ թաղանթը քո համար պոֆիգ լինի, մեկա, դու մեղքի զգացում ունես, դու լավ աղջիկ ես, դու քուչեն հարգող ( :LOL: ) տղա ես, ու նույնիսկ կասեմ՝ քուչեն հարգող աղջիկ... ու մե՜ծ պրոբլեմ ա թաղանթի բացակայությունը... գիտե՞ք խի, որովհետև չկա թաղանթից դուրս հետաքրքրություն, ամուսնանում ենք, որովհետև պիտի ամուսնանանք, երեխա ունենանք, որ պապան թոռ ունենա, որ ապերը քեռի/հոպար դառնա, ու ֆսյո... գործից էլ հոգնած տուն կգանք, կնիգը ճաշ եփած կլնի...

Արտասահմանում երեխան պարտադիր զբաղվում ա սպորտով, գնում ա տարբեր խմբերի, սովորում ա, երաժշտությամբ ա զբաղվում, աճում ա հոգեպես, ինչքա՞ն եք ճանաչում էդպիսիներին Հայաստանում, որ էդ ամեն նչը ֆսյո վ ադնոմ կունենան... չկանք, հետաքրքրություն չկա, Վահիկի քուչեն վկա...

Էնպես որ, ես ՈՉ եմ ասում ՆՍՀ-ին Հայաստանում, դրանից ավելի կարևոր հարցեր էլ կան լուծելու, մինչև դրան հասնելը...

----------

Chuk (23.06.2011), Maverick (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դա... հարուստ արտասահմանում, այսինքն արևմտյան, կուշտ ու երջանիկ երկրներում: Իսկ ինչ-որ մի Սալվադորում, Բանգլադեշում կամ Մալիում ավելի վատ վիճակ է: Մեր ընտանիքի հայրերը հիմնականում հազիվ կարողանում են երեխայի առաջին անհրաժեշտությանկարիքը հոգան ու... հոգնած տուն են ընգնում: Պետք չէ նրանցից արևմտյան կուշտ ու կուռ բարքեր պահանջել...

----------


## Chilly

> Դա... հարուստ արտասահմանում, այսինքն արևմտյան, կուշտ ու երջանիկ երկրներում: Իսկ ինչ-որ մի Սալվադորում, Բանգլադեշում կամ Մալիում ավելի վատ վիճակ է: Մեր ընտանիքի հայրերը հիմնականում հազիվ կարողանում են երեխայի առաջին անհրաժեշտությանկարիքը հոգան ու... հոգնած տուն են ընգնում: Պետք չէ նրանցից արևմտյան կուշտ ու կուռ բարքեր պահանջել...


դե դրա համար չեմ էլ պահանջում, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ մինչև էս մեր հիվանդ արժեհամակարգի խնդիրը չլուծենք, մեզնից տեղը - տեղին ՆՍՀ անող դուրս չի գա  :Smile:

----------


## Farfalla

Մտածում եմ ու չեմ կարում հասկանամ թե ինչ կապ ունեն  քուչեն, հարևան-բարեկանմերը ՆՍՀ-ի հետ?
Եթե երկու հասուն, իրար սիրող մարդիկ հասկանում են, որ ուզում են ունենել ՆՍՀ, որ իրանք արդեն պատրաստ են դրան, ուրեմն էլ կարևոր չի թե ով ինչ կասի ու կմտածի: 
Դա ավելի լավա, քան որ տղան գնա եսիմ ում հետ "կապվի", աղջիկն էլ նստի ու ՆՍՀ-ի ցանկությունից շեղվի:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Lord (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Միքո (23.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> դե դրա համար չեմ էլ պահանջում, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ մինչև էս մեր հիվանդ արժեհամակարգի խնդիրը չլուծենք, մեզնից տեղը - տեղին ՆՍՀ անող դուրս չի գա


"Արժեհամակարգի խնդիր"-ը կլուծվի, երբ մենք ունենանք "կուշտ ու երջանիկ" երկիր, ասենք Շվեյցարիայի կամ, վերջին վարյանտ, գոնե Հունգարիայի պես: Բայց դե դա դեռ հարց է, լավ է արդյոք այդ "արժեհամակարգային փոփոխություն"-ը  :Think: 

Իհարկե, մենք բոլորս էլ երիտասարդներ ենք և "ազատություն"-ը բոլորիս էլ հոգու խորքում հաճելի է, բայց... այդ "արևմտյան ազատություն"-ն էլ իր լուրջ խնդիրներն է առաջացնում:

----------


## Քիմեռ

> են որ ապրում եինք հաստատ, բայց մառդավարի էր թե չէ ետ արդեն հարց ա...


մենք՝ հայերս, ապրել ենք! ու ոչ միայն մարդավարի ենք ապրել, այլև աստվածային բարքերով ենք ապրել, կասկածողի․․․․  վոբշմ կարա պրյամո գա ինձ տենա:

----------


## Chuk

> ՆԴու ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես  Համ ընդունում են ադաթավոր ծնողների թելադարանքն ու կարծիքը, համ էլ սեռական հարաբերություններ են ուզում ունենալ մինչև ադաթով ամուսնանալը


Եթե խոտի դեզի մեջ ասեղ ես ման գալիս, խնդրեմ, ման արի, բայց արի ինձ ազատի էլի քո երկարաշունչ գրառումները կարդալուց, որոնցում ոչինչ էդպես էլ չես ասում:

Հա, գտածդ ասեղը ասեղ չէր, չորացած խոտերից մեկն էր, որ փայլել էր ու քեզ ասեղ էր թվացել: Իմ գրածում որևէ հակասություն չկար:

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Արտասահմանում երեխան պարտադիր զբաղվում ա սպորտով, գնում ա տարբեր խմբերի, սովորում ա, երաժշտությամբ ա զբաղվում, աճում ա հոգեպես, ինչքա՞ն եք ճանաչում էդպիսիներին Հայաստանում, որ էդ ամեն նչը ֆսյո վ ադնոմ կունենան... չկանք, հետաքրքրություն չկա, Վահիկի քուչեն վկա...


ես որ մի ահագին մարդ ճանաչում եմ․․․ ու ավելին, ցանկացած արտասահմանում սպորտի գնացող, յոգաներով զբաղվող երեխուց ավելի ուժեղա, ավելի ճարպիկա, որովհետև իրանց պարապմունքները փչովի սարքերի վրա չեն, այլ իսկական լեռների, հանդերի, անտառների մեջ, իսկ հոգեպես էնքան են աճած, որ անխոցելի են ցանկացած նորամշակ ընտանիք ու բարոյականություն քանդող ծրագրերից․․  ես իրանց Արևը կծեմ, մի քիչ մեծանում ու նյութից հշաքներ են արարում․․ հայերիս առաջը պահել չկա․․

----------

Լեռնցի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ժողովուրդ, ՆՍՀ-ն իրոք խանգարում ա սա հետագայում ընտանիք կազմելուն, բայց գիտե՞ք ինչի ա խանգարում, որովհետև մենք կարծրացած բարքերով հասարակություն ենք, որովհետև ինչքան ուզում ա դու շատ կարդացած լինես ու կինոներ նայած, ինչքան էլ որ թաղանթը քո համար պոֆիգ լինի, մեկա, դու մեղքի զգացում ունես, դու լավ աղջիկ ես, դու քուչեն հարգող () տղա ես, ու նույնիսկ կասեմ՝ քուչեն հարգող աղջիկ... ու մե՜ծ պրոբլեմ ա թաղանթի բացակայությունը... գիտե՞ք խի, որովհետև չկա թաղանթից դուրս հետաքրքրություն, ամուսնանում ենք, որովհետև պիտի ամուսնանանք, երեխա ունենանք, որ պապան թոռ ունենա, որ ապերը քեռի/հոպար դառնա, ու ֆսյո... գործից էլ հոգնած տուն կգանք, կնիգը ճաշ եփած կլնի...
> 
> Արտասահմանում երեխան պարտադիր զբաղվում ա սպորտով, գնում ա տարբեր խմբերի, սովորում ա, երաժշտությամբ ա զբաղվում, աճում ա հոգեպես, ինչքա՞ն եք ճանաչում էդպիսիներին Հայաստանում, որ էդ ամեն նչը ֆսյո վ ադնոմ կունենան... չկանք, հետաքրքրություն չկա, Վահիկի քուչեն վկա...
> 
> Էնպես որ, ես ՈՉ եմ ասում ՆՍՀ-ին Հայաստանում, դրանից ավելի կարևոր հարցեր էլ կան լուծելու, մինչև դրան հասնելը...


Քուչա՞ն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Քուչա հասկացութիւնը մի քանի տարի է, իսկ մեր սովորոյթները՝ մի քանի հազար տարի, որոնք ամրագրուած են Աստուածաշնչում:
Կարծրացա՞ծ բարք: Գոնէ գիտե՞ս տելեգոնիայի մասին:




> Այս մի գրառմանը չէի կարող չարձագանքել: Ճիշտն ասած այստեղ պարադոքս կա, մի կողմից ես անկեղծորեն համարում եմ սույն գրառումն արձագանքի համար անարժան գրվածք, միտք, մյուս կողմից չեմ կարող չարձագանքել:


Ոնց որ Սոկրատեսը գրած լինի:

Սա դու ես գրել:



> Հենց էդ ա հարցը, որ ամեն մեկս ունենք բարոյականության մեր չափանիշները (ի դեպ բարոյականության չափանիշները ստատիկ բան չեն, այլ փոփոխական ժամանակում, տարածության մեջ, կոլորիտից և այլն): Յուրաքանչյուրս էլ պահում ենք բարոյականության մեր չափանիշները: Ընտրում ենք ապրելու մեր կերպը, մեր սկզբունքները, սահմանում մեր չափանիշները, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը իրավունք չի տալիս գնահատականներ հնչեցնել մեր ընտրածին հակառակն անողների նկատմամբ: Հասուն մարդիկ իրենք են ընտրում իրենց ապելակերպը, իրենք են որոշում, զբաղվել կամ չզբաղվել սեռական հարաբերություններով՝ մինչև ամուսնությունը կամ ամուսնությունից հետո:


Տալիս ես ընդհանուր գնահատականներ, յետոյ այն բերում մասնավորեցնում թեմայի բովանդակութեանը:
Իսկ տուածդ ընդհանուր գնահատականները կարելի է տարածել այլ հարթութիւնների վրայ եւս: Որը ես խտացրել եմ «կայֆավատ» բառի տակ:

----------


## Chuk

> Որը ես խտացրել եմ «կայֆավատ» բառի տակ:


Լեռնո ջան, իմ գրածները մի խտացրու, որովհետև խեղաթյուրում ես:

Իսկ Աստվածաշունչ ու նման բաներ հերիք է մեջբերես:

Այո՛, բարոյական նորմերը փոփոխական են: Դրանք փոփոխվում են ժամանակի ընթացքում: Դրանք փոփոխվում են տարածությունից կախված: Դրանք փոխվում են ազդեցություններից կախված և այլն: Եթե ուշադիր հետևես քո իսկ պատմությանը, ապա կտեսնես, թե բարոյականության ինչքան բաներ են հիմա փոխված, որոնք ինքդ էլ կիրառում ես:

Բարոյականության որևէ նորմ երբ սահմանվել է, սահմանվել է հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ժամանակի առանձնահատկությունները, խնդիրները ու նման բաներ:
Երբ սահմանվել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների այսպես կոչված արգելքը, ապրել ենք լրիվ այլ ժամանակ, երբ օրինակ
- ամուսնական միջին տարիքը շատ փոքր էր,
- երբ հղիանալուց պաշտպանվելու հնարավորությունները սակավ էին,
- երբ հավանական է, որ չկային սեռավարակների տարածման դեմն առնելու մեխանիզմներ,
- և այլն:

Մտածե՞լ ես սենց բաների մասին: Վստահ եմ, որ ոչ:
Քոնը «ադաթ» կարդալն է ու ձևացնելը, որ էնքան բարոյական ու հայրենասեր ես, որ դրանց բոլորին հետևում ես:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## SSS

> - ամուսնական միջին տարիքը շատ փոքր էր,
> - երբ հղիանալուց պաշտպանվելու հնարավորությունները սակավ էին,
> - երբ հավանական է, որ չկային սեռավարակների տարածման դեմն առնելու մեխանիզմներ,
> *- և այլն:*
> 
> Մտածե՞լ ես սենց բաների մասին: Վստահ եմ, որ ոչ:
> Քոնը «ադաթ» կարդալն է ու ձևացնելը, որ էնքան բարոյական ու հայրենասեր ես, որ դրանց բոլորին հետևում ես:


Մի բան էլ ես ավլեցնեմ հա  :Blush: 
Առաջ, բացի այն, որ ամուսնանալու միջին տարքը փոքր էր, միմյանց հետ շփվելու ժամանակահատվածն էր փոքր, այսպես կոչված նախաամուսնական ժ-ամանակահտվածը, որտեղ սեռական հարաբերությունը ոչ մի կերպ չէր տեղավորվի

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Lion (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնո ջան, իմ գրածները մի խտացրու, որովհետև խեղաթյուրում ես:
> 
> Իսկ Աստվածաշունչ ու նման բաներ հերիք է մեջբերես:
> 
> Այո՛, բարոյական նորմերը փոփոխական են: Դրանք փոփոխվում են ժամանակի ընթացքում: Դրանք փոփոխվում են տարածությունից կախված: Դրանք փոխվում են ազդեցություններից կախված և այլն: Եթե ուշադիր հետևես քո իսկ պատմությանը, ապա կտեսնես, թե բարոյականության ինչքան բաներ են հիմա փոխված, որոնք ինքդ էլ կիրառում ես:
> 
> Բարոյականության որևէ նորմ երբ սահմանվել է, սահմանվել է հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ժամանակի առանձնահատկությունները, խնդիրները ու նման բաներ:
> Երբ սահմանվել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների այսպես կոչված արգելքը, ապրել ենք լրիվ այլ ժամանակ, երբ օրինակ
> - ամուսնական միջին տարիքը շատ փոքր էր,
> ...


Էս աշխարհում տէնց բաների մասին մինակ մի հոգի է կարում մտածի: 
Դա Հայաստանում գործող Դար Ակումբի ադմինիստրատոր Չուկն է, նոյն ինքը՝ Արտակը:




> Քոնը «ադաթ» կարդալն է ու ձևացնելը, որ էնքան բարոյական ու հայրենասեր ես, որ դրանց բոլորին հետևում ես:


Հա է, քէ մատաղ,  տու կարող ա՞ կուճիր վախտդ չուրացած մասոււրավ ժեվեր սարքիլից ես իլալ:

----------


## Lion

Խնդիրն այն է, որ, մեծապես զգալով *Chuk*-ի ու նրա դիրքորոշումը պաշտպանողների ասածների հիմնավորվածությունը, միաժամանակ, սակայն, մեր հոգու խորքում մեզնից շատերը չեն կարողանում դրա հետ համակերպվել ու դրա "պրակտիկ կիրառություն"-ը տեսնել: Չեմ կարծում, որ այս թեմայում կամ այլ տեղ որևէ հայ տղա կկարողանա կանգնել ու ասել, որ.

1. ինքը իր կնոջ առաջին տղամարդը չի եղել,
2. ինքը թքած ունի դրա վրա:

Այսինքն այստեղ "հոգեբանական փակուղու" պես մի բան է...

----------


## Շինարար

Էս տելեգոնիայով արդեն բան արիք, թողիք: Էդ հաշվի չեն առել էլի եվրոպացիները, ամերիկացիները, ռուսները, որ սենց խավար ու չկայացած սերունդներ են տալիս, իսկ հայերը կան սենց վեհ ու վսեմ:

Խայտառակ վատ, հակաբարոյական, հակամարդկային թեմա է էս թեման: Երջանիկ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչ թե հաշվի չեն առնում կողքից ինչ կասեն, այլ էդ կողքի կարծիքը չեն էլ նկատում, իրանց դա պետք չի, էն որ պայքարում են էդ կարծիքի դեմ, ծաղրում կամ մարտնչում ու ասում՝ թքած ունենք, իրականում իրանք թքած չունեն, զգացե՞լ եք էս բարոյական նորմեր ասածը ինչքան ա խանգարում երջանիկ, կատարյալ երջանիկ լինելուն: Ես դրսում ուզում եմ երջանկությունից երեխայի նման թռվռալ, բայց մտածում եմ, որ կողքից վատ կնայեն ու չեմ անում ու եղա՞վ, որ մի քիչ սահանափակվեց, կաշկանդվեց իմ երջանիկ լինելը...

Արտասահմանում մի աղջիկ էի հավանել ու մարդաշատ վայրում բարձրացել էի իրենց տան դիմացի ծառը ու զգացմունքներս էի պատմում իրան, ու կողքից ոնց կնայեն, վեջս չէր, չէի նկատում, որովհետև ինձ համար մեկ էր, ասում էի՝ ո՞վ ա ինձ ճանաչում, հիմա էդ ազատությունը, որ ունեցել եմ Հայաստանից դուրս, ընդ որում երկրում, որտեղ ադաթների կապանքը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, քան մեզ մոտ, կարոտով եմ հիշում, ու փաստորեն հարցը նորմերի առկայությունը չի, հարցը ներքին ազատություն  էր, որարտահատվում էր էն գիտակցումով, որ մեկ ա՝ ինձ ճանաչող չկա: Այստեղ ցավոք չեմ կարող էդքան ազատ լինել: Ուրիշների բարոյականությունը քննարկելը վատ բան ա, սարսափելի, եթե էդ բարոյականթյունից ոչմեկ չի տուժում, սպանվում, թալանվում, բռնաբարվում, բայց քանի որ միշտ դա քննարկողներ լինելու են, երանի էն մարդկանց,որ կկարողանան չնկատել ուղղակի դա: Ուզում են իրար հետ սեքս անեն, անում են, դե դուք քննարկեք, իրանց վեջը չի, իրանք երջանիկ են, ո՞վ շահեց, ո՞վ կորցրեց...

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Արէա (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), մարդագայլուկ (19.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս աշխարհում տէնց բաների մասին մինակ մի հոգի է կարում մտածի: 
> Դա Հայաստանում գործող Դար Ակումբի ադմինիստրատոր Չուկն է, նոյն ինքը՝ Արտակը:


Ստում ես: Նման կերպ մտածողները մի հոգի չեն, տասնյակներով, հարյուրներով ու նույնիսկ հազարներով չի որ չափվում են:
Ստում ես, որովհետև փաստարկված պատասխան չես կարող գրել:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Շինարար* ջան, ճիշտ ես, բայց մեզ մոտ հասարակական հարգանքը շատ բան է որոշում, այդ թվում նաև նյութական բարեկեցություն, կարիերա, այնպես որ այդ ամենի վրա թքած ունենալը (կամ քո ասածով` չունենալը) մեծացնում է անհաջողակ մարդ լինելու հավանականությունը...

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շինարար* ջան, ճիշտ ես, բայց մեզ մոտ հասարակական հարգանքը շատ բան է որոշում, այդ թվում նաև նյութական բարեկեցություն, կարիերա, այնպես որ այդ ամենի վրա թքած ունենալը (կամ քո ասածով` չունենալը) մեծացնում է անհաջողակ մարդ լինելու հավանականությունը...


 Ո՞մ համար անհաջողակ, կողքի՞ց նայողի, թե՞ իր համար, որ երջանիկ ապրում ա՝ անելով իրա ուզածը, ու մեռնելով՝ էդպես էլ չիմանալով, թե իրան անհաջողակն են համարել:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարծում, որ այս թեմայում կամ այլ տեղ որևէ հայ տղա կկարողանա կանգնել ու ասել, որ.
> 
> 1. ինքը իր կնոջ առաջին տղամարդը չի եղել,
> 2. ինքը թքած ունի դրա վրա:
> 
> Այսինքն այստեղ "հոգեբանական փակուղու" պես մի բան է...


 Մհեր ջան, խնդիրն այլ կողմից ես ներկայացնում:
Խնդիրը հայ լինելը չի ու խնդիրը դա ասելուց քաշվելը չի:

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ իրա կամ իրա կնոջ սեռական կյանքը այլոց համար քննարկման առարկա չի սարքի: Դա ներքին, անձնական բան ա: Մեղմ ասած տխմարություն ա կանգնել ու այս թեմայում կամ այլ տեղ նման բան հայտարարելը: Դա առաջին կետի մասին:

Իսկ երկրորիդ մասին:
Այո՛, մեկը ես թքած կունենայի և ունեմ նման բաների վրա: Շատ ավելի կարևոր են մարդկային իրական արժեքները, հատկանիշները:

Բայց դե թեման էլ նրա մասին չէ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կինը նախկինում ուրիշի հետ է քնել, այլ նրա մասին է, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կինը մինչ ամուսնանալն իր հետ է զբաղվել սեռական հարաբերությամբ:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս տելեգոնիայով արդեն բան արիք, թողիք: Էդ հաշվի չեն առել էլի եվրոպացիները, ամերիկացիները, ռուսները, որ սենց խավար ու չկայացած սերունդներ են տալիս, իսկ հայերը կան սենց վեհ ու վսեմ:
> 
> Խայտառակ վատ, հակաբարոյական, հակամարդկային թեմա է էս թեման: Երջանիկ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչ թե հաշվի չեն առնում կողքից ինչ կասեն, այլ էդ կողքի կարծիքը չեն էլ նկատում, իրանց դա պետք չի, էն որ պայքարում են էդ կարծիքի դեմ, ծաղրում կամ մարտնչում ու ասում՝ թքած ունենք, իրականում իրանք թքած չունեն, զգացե՞լ եք էս բարոյական նորմեր ասածը ինչքան ա խանգարում երջանիկ, կատարյալ երջանիկ լինելուն: Ես դրսում ուզում եմ երջանկությունից երեխայի նման թռվռալ, բայց մտածում եմ, որ կողքից վատ կնայեն ու չեմ անում ու եղա՞վ, որ մի քիչ սահանափակվեց, կաշկանդվեց իմ երջանիկ լինելը...
> 
> Արտասահմանում մի աղջիկ էի հավանել ու մարդաշատ վայրում բարձրացել էի իրենց տան դիմացի ծառը ու զգացմունքներս էի պատմում իրան, ու կողքից ոնց կնայեն, վեջս չէր, չէի նկատում, որովհետև ինձ համար մեկ էր, ասում էի՝ ո՞վ ա ինձ ճանաչում, հիմա էդ ազատությունը, որ ունեցել եմ Հայաստանից դուրս, ընդ որում երկրում, որտեղ ադաթների կապանքը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, քան մեզ մոտ, կարոտով եմ հիշում, ու փաստորեն հարցը նորմերի առկայությունը չի, հարցը ներքին ազատություն  էր, որարտահատվում էր էն գիտակցումով, որ մեկ ա՝ ինձ ճանաչող չկա: Այստեղ ցավոք չեմ կարող էդքան ազատ լինել: Ուրիշների բարոյականությունը քննարկելը վատ բան ա, սարսափելի, եթե էդ բարոյակաոթյունից ոչմեկ չի տուժում, սպանվում, թալանվում, բռնաբարվում, բայց քանի որ միշտ դա քննարկողներ լինելու են, երանի էն մարդկանց,որ կկարողանան չնկատել ուղղակի դա: Ուզում են իրար հետ սեքս անեն, անում են, դե դուք քննարկեք, իրանց վեջը չի, իրանք երջանիկ են, ո՞վ շահեց, ո՞վ կորցրեց...


Վէր մի քանի պան աւել տսնայիր կողքդ, հարցերիդ պատասխանն էլ նհետը կը տսնայիր:
Տելեգոնիայով բան չենք անում, ասում ենք կայ: 

Աշխարհին, այո´, մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք՝ Ա´յն հերոսների տխրունակ տեսքով, Որոնք մեռնում են... անգործությունից... Նաև ա´յն կանանց, որոնք մինչև մահ Ճանաչում են լոկ մեկ տղամարդու...

Պարոյր Սեւակ

----------


## Lion

> Ո՞մ համար անհաջողակ, կողքի՞ց նայողի, թե՞ իր համար, որ երջանիկ ապրում ա՝ անելով իրա ուզածը, ու մեռնելով՝ էդպես էլ չիմանալով, թե իրան անհաջողակն են համարել:


Ոչ էն, որ էլ մյուսը` *օբյեկտիվորեն* անհաջողակ: Բանն այն է, որ մեր երկրում հարստությունը և կարիերան հաճախ կապված են նման հարգանքից: Այսինքն, եթե դու օրինակ ուզում ես քննիչ դառնալ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դու լինես լավ պրոֆեսիոնալ, բայց, չունենալով մարդկային բավարար հարգանք, ողջ կյանքում էլ չհասնես այդ պաշտոնին...

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վ
> Աշխարհին, այո´, մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք՝ Ա´յն հերոսների տխրունակ տեսքով, Որոնք մեռնում են... անգործությունից... Նաև ա´յն կանանց, որոնք մինչև մահ Ճանաչում են լոկ մեկ տղամարդու...
> 
> Պարոյր Սեւակ


Էս Պարույր Սևակն էս վերջերս արդեն շատ ա նյարդայնացնում...

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոչ էն, որ էլ մյուսը` *օբյեկտիվորեն* անհաջողակ: Բանն այն է, որ մեր երկրում հարստությունը և կարիերան հաճախ կապված են նման հարգանքից: Այսինքն, եթե դու օրինակ ուզում ես քննիչ դառնալ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դու լինես լավ պրոֆեսիոնալ, բայց, չունենալով մարդկային բավարար հարգանք, ողջ կյանքում էլ չհասնես այդ պաշտոնին...


Լավ էլի Լիոն, մեր երկիրը փոքր երկիր է, բամբասանքն արագ ա տարածվում, ու բազմաթիվ օրինակներ կան, որ քո ասածը հակասում են… Մի հատ շուրջդ նայի, ով ա մի բանի հասել ու ով ա էդ նորմերով ապրում...

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ստում ես: Նման կերպ մտածողները մի հոգի չեն, տասնյակներով, հարյուրներով ու նույնիսկ հազարներով չի որ չափվում են:
> Ստում ես, որովհետև փաստարկված պատասխան չես կարող գրել:


Այո, ստում եւ ձեւացնում եմ Չուկ ջան: Մեղա քեզ: 
Ես իրօք կարծում էի, թէ մեծ փիլիսոփայի հետ գործ ունեմ:

Ասածներիդ թերեւս պատասխան գրեյի, եթէ վստահ չլիեյիր, որ ես դրանց մասին չեմ մտածում: Այս դէպքում քեզ որեւէ կերպ պատասխանելն անիմաստ է:

Դարդ մի արա, լաւ ա լինելու,,․․․ դէ հա, կարող ա մի քիչ նեղուես, բայց կը հարմարուես․․․․

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր ջան, խնդիրն այլ կողմից ես ներկայացնում:
> Խնդիրը հայ լինելը չի ու խնդիրը դա ասելուց քաշվելը չի:
> 
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ իրա կամ իրա կնոջ սեռական կյանքը այլոց համար քննարկման առարկա չի սարքի: Դա ներքին, անձնական բան ա: Մեղմ ասած տխմարություն ա կանգնել ու այս թեմայում կամ այլ տեղ նման բան հայտարարելը: Դա առաջին կետի մասին:
> 
> Իսկ երկրորիդ մասին:
> Այո՛, մեկը ես թքած կունենայի և ունեմ նման բաների վրա: Շատ ավելի կարևոր են մարդկային իրական արժեքները, հատկանիշները:
> 
> Բայց դե թեման էլ նրա մասին չէ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կինը նախկինում ուրիշի հետ է քնել, այլ նրա մասին է, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կինը մինչ ամուսնանալն իր հետ է զբաղվել սեռական հարաբերությամբ:


Չէ, եղբայր, եղ քո ասածը հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի ուզեցա այլ կողմից մոտենալ և ցույց տալ, թե ինչ ծանր հարված է իրեն իսկական հայ տղամարդ համարող մարդու համար այն բանի գիտակցությունը և տարածումը, որ ինքը իր կնոջ առաջին տղամարդը չէ: Հետևաբար, քանի որ նման բանի գիտակցությումն ու տարածումը ծանր է, նման բան իր իսկ կողմից ասելն էլ գործնականում չի կարելի սպասել: Այսինքն, էլի իմ ասած "հոգեբանական փակուղի" վիճակն է, որին գումարվում է *Շինարարին* ասածս պահը` կորուստ հարգանք հասարակության աչքում:

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս Պարույր Սևակն էս վերջերս արդեն շատ ա նյարդայնացնում...


Ոնց որ էս վերջերս քեզ մի քիչ շատ բան է նյարդայնացնում․․․․:ՃՃՃՃ

Հալա տէս Չապլինը հինչ կանի: 

Մէջբերում նրա՝ դստերը գրած նամակից:

_«Քո աշխատանքը շատ ծանր է, ես գիտեմ, քո մարմինը ծածկված է մի կտոր մետաքսով: Հանուն արվեստի կարելի է հայտնվել բեմի վրա նաև մերկ, բայց այնտեղից պետք է վեռադառնալ հագնված և մաքրված: Ոչինչ և ոչ ոք այս աշխարհում արժանի չէ այն բանին, որպեսզի տեսնի աղջկա նույնիսկ ոտքերի եղունգները: Մերկությունը մեր ժամանակի ախտն է: Ես ծեր եմ, և իմ խոսքերը, հնարավոր է, ծիծաղելի են հնչում: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, քո մերկ մարմինը պետք է պատկանի նրան, ով կսիրի քո մերկ հոգին: Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, եթե քո համոզմունքները այս հարցում տասնյակ տարիների վաղեմություն ունենան, եթե այն պատկանի անցած ժամանակին: Մ՛ի վախեցիր, այդ տասնյակ տարիները չեն ծերացնի քեզ, բայց ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի, ես ցանկանում եմ , որ դու լինես վերջինը նրանցից, ովքեր կդառնան տկլորների կղզու հպատակը:»_

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Բարոյականության որևէ նորմ երբ սահմանվել է, սահմանվել է հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ժամանակի առանձնահատկությունները, խնդիրները ու նման բաներ:
> Երբ սահմանվել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների այսպես կոչված արգելքը, ապրել ենք լրիվ այլ ժամանակ, երբ օրինակ
> - ամուսնական միջին տարիքը շատ փոքր էր,
> - երբ հղիանալուց պաշտպանվելու հնարավորությունները սակավ էին,
> - երբ հավանական է, որ չկային սեռավարակների տարածման դեմն առնելու մեխանիզմներ,
> - և այլն:


մի հատ կարա՞ս ճշտես էտ պահը տատիկ պապիկներիցդ, բայց նախորոք խորհուրդ տամ դիստանցիայի վրա․․․

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լավ էլի Լիոն, մեր երկիրը փոքր երկիր է, բամբասանքն արագ ա տարածվում, ու բազմաթիվ օրինակներ կան, որ քո ասածը հակասում են… Մի հատ շուրջդ նայի, ով ա մի բանի հասել ու ով ա էդ նորմերով ապրում...



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*_- Послушай,  -  произнес наконец  Мацько  прерывистым голосом,  -  не зазорно было князю Витовту бежать так из Крева, не зазорно будет и тебе...
     - Эх!  -  с грустью сказал Збышко.  - Вы же знаете! Князь Витовт - он ведь великий князь, он корону получил из королевских рук, у него богатство и  власть -  а  я  ведь бедный шляхтич,  нет  у  меня ничего,  одна только честь..._

Խոսքը հարուստների ու իշխանավորների մասին չէ, որոնց ևս նման պարագայում չեն հարգում, այլ ուղղակի վախենում են չարախոսել: Խոսքը սովորական մարդկանց մասին է...

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*_- Послушай,  -  произнес наконец  Мацько  прерывистым голосом,  -  не зазорно было князю Витовту бежать так из Крева, не зазорно будет и тебе...
>      - Эх!  -  с грустью сказал Збышко.  - Вы же знаете! Князь Витовт - он ведь великий князь, он корону получил из королевских рук, у него богатство и  власть -  а  я  ведь бедный шляхтич,  нет  у  меня ничего,  одна только честь..._
> 
> Խոսքը հարուստների ու իշխանավորների մասին չէ, որոնց ևս նման պարագայում չեն հարգում, այլ ուղղակի վախենում են չարախոսել: Խոսքը սովորական մարդկանց մասին է...


 Լիոն, դու ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես էն մարդուն, որը կողքինին չարախոսում է նրա համար, որ նա  երջանիկ է, ու հիմնականում հենց դրա համար են չարախոսում, նախանձից: Ո՞ւմ ա պետք էն հարգանքը, որ հիմնված է դիմացինի անբարո հոգեկան բավարարվածության վրա, թե համենայն դեպս նա էլ իմ պես կաշկանդված ա ու նույն դարդի մեջ տապակվում ա... Անբարոյականի հարգանքը ու՞մ ա պետք...

----------

Skeptic (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Անբարոյականի հարգանքը ու՞մ ա պետք...


Անբարոյականին:

----------

Շինարար (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոնց որ էս վերջերս քեզ մի քիչ շատ բան է նյարդայնացնում․․․․:ՃՃՃՃ


Հա, ու սաղ էդ հասարակական նորմերն են անում, Լեռնցի ջան, էդ հասարակության ինչ ասելը չնկատելը ներառում ա նաև չնկատել հարևան Վարդուշի ասածը, ու ներառում ա նաև չնկատել էնպիսի մեծությունների ասածը, ինչպիսիք Սևակն ու Չապլինն են: Ինձ հետ մեջբերումներով խնդրում եմ մի բանավիճեք, էնքան կարող եմ մեջբերել, որ ոչ ոք հետևիցս չհասցնի, բայց ես իմ ասածը պնդելու համար կարիք չունեմ հղումներ կատարելու, ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, Չապլինն ու Սևակն ապրեն, կեցցեն, բայց դա ընդամենը իրանց կարծիքն ա:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Քննարկումից դուրս գալով, ասեմ, որ իրականում, մի անգամ էլ եմ պնդում, որ խնդիրը ներքին ա, հասարակությունը խանգարում ա էնքան, քանի մարդը տեսնում ա, որ կարող ա խանգարել,  մեր հասարակությունը էդքան վատը չի, ինչքան հասարակական կարծիքի ջերմ պաշտպաններն են այն ներկայացնում:

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Հա, ու սաղ էդ հասարակական նորմերն են անում, Լեռնցի ջան, էդ հասարակության ինչ ասելը չնկատելը ներառում ա նաև չնկատել հարևան Վարդուշի ասածը, ու ներառում ա նաև չնկատել էնպիսի մեծությունների ասածը, ինչպիսիք Սևակն ու Չապլինն են: Ինձ հետ մեջբերումներով խնդրում եմ մի բանավիճեք, էնքան կարող եմ մեջբերել, որ ոչ ոք հետևիցս չհասցնի, բայց ես իմ ասածը պնդելու համար կարիք չունեմ հղումներ կատարելու, ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, Չապլինն ու Սևակն ապրեն, կեցցեն, բայց դա ընդամենը իրանց կարծիքն ա:


այ մալլադեց!! որ դու եդքանը ջոգել ես, հաստատ իմացի կյանքում առաջ ես գնալու․․․!!

----------

Լեռնցի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա, ու սաղ էդ հասարակական նորմերն են անում, Լեռնցի ջան, էդ հասարակության ինչ ասելը չնկատելը ներառում ա նաև չնկատել հարևան Վարդուշի ասածը, ու ներառում ա նաև չնկատել էնպիսի մեծությունների ասածը, ինչպիսիք Սևակն ու Չապլինն են: Ինձ հետ մեջբերումներով խնդրում եմ մի բանավիճեք, էնքան կարող եմ մեջբերել, որ ոչ ոք հետևիցս չհասցնի, բայց ես իմ ասածը պնդելու համար կարիք չունեմ հղումներ կատարելու, ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, Չապլինն ու Սևակն ապրեն, կեցցեն, բայց դա ընդամենը իրանց կարծիքն ա:


Ընդամէնը իրանց կարծիքն ա :ՃՃ
Տէնց էս էլի մտածում, որ ներվայնանում ես․․․

Իսկ ինչպէ՞ս ենք մենք սովորում․․․․ ձեւավորում մեր աշխարհահայացքը․․․․ դպրոցից գոնէ գիտես հայերէն գրուած առաջին նախադասութիւնը․․․․

Բեր, մէջբերիր, քո ամէն մի մէջբերածին, ես 5 հատ հակառակը մէջ կը բերեմ:

Ու նաեւ նշիր թէ ով է եղել մէջբերածդ իր ապրած կեանքում․․․․

Նամուս: Մարդ պիտի նամուս ունենայ․․․ 
Լաւ ա ասել Շիրվանզադեն․․․․ Նամուսը գեադա գուդաների կերակուր չէ․․․

----------

Shah (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

Շինարար, Չուկ,

խոսքը նրա մասին չի որ բարձրաձայնեն իրենց ընտանեկան/սեռական կյանքը, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, թե ո՞նց կարա տղամարդը հանգիստ վերաբերվի էն փաստին որ իրա կինը արդեն մեկ ուրիշի հետ քնել ա... հարցը նրանում ա, որ էդ մտքից իրան հանգիստ կլինի՞:

ո՞վ ա ընտանիքում տենց դաստիարակություն ստացել, ում մեծերն են տենց ճանապարհ ընտրել ու իրանց լավ են զգացել, որ մի տատն ու պապն են տենց ապրել: կասկածում եմ որ ներկաներից մեկի ու մեկի կինը մինչ իրա կինը դառնալը արդեն իսկ մեկի հետ քնած լինի... խոսում եք էլի... 
ուրիշը որ անի չեմ ասի, մատով ցույց չեմ տա, անբարոյական էլ չեմ անվանի, բայց չեմ ընդունի դա իմ ու իմ հարազատի համար:

խնձորի օրինակը դուրս ա եկել... պատկերացրեք որ ձեզ կծած խնձոր տան, դուք էն կծածի պակասությունը չեք զգա, նաև կեղտոտ չի լինի էդ խնձորը, բայց մենակ էն մտքից որ խնձորից ուրիշն ա կծել նոր հետո ձեզ ա տալիս...

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նամուս: Մարդ պիտի նամուս ունենայ․․․ 
> Լաւ ա ասել Շիրվանզադեն․․․․ Նամուսը գեադա գուդաների կերակուր չէ․․․


 Հաստատ լավ ա ասել, ու նամուսով մարդը քիթը չի խոթի ուրիշի անձնական կյանքի մեջ:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, Չուկ,
> 
> խոսքը նրա մասին չի որ բարձրաձայնեն իրենց ընտանեկան/սեռական կյանքը, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, թե ո՞նց կարա տղամարդը հանգիստ վերաբերվի էն փաստին որ իրա կինը արդեն մեկ ուրիշի հետ քնել ա... հարցը նրանում ա, որ էդ մտքից իրան հանգիստ կլինի՞:


 Բայց դա ո՞ւմ, ինչ գործն ա, ուրիշի տղամարդը հանգիստ քնում ա, թե չէ, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ ուրիշի դարդը թողնել ա պետք ուրիշին, ամեն մարդ թող իրա կյանքը ապրի:

----------

VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հաստատ լավ ա ասել, ու նամուսով մարդը քիթը չի խոթի ուրիշի անձնական կյանքի մեջ:


Ո՞վ խոթում այ ցավդ տանեմ: 
Ասում ենք տա լաւ բան չի:

Որ լսում ենք մէկը տէնց ա արել: Ասում ենք ինքը խակ էր, չհասկացաւ, տէնց ա արել:
Որ լսում ենք, որ սաղ կեանքը տէնց ա անում, ուրիշ բան ենք ասում․․․

Ու տէնց․․․․

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Բայց դա ո՞ւմ, ինչ գործն ա, ուրիշի տղամարդը հանգիստ քնում ա, թե չէ:



որ մեքենաի մեջ մի բան փչանումա, էտ մեքենայի տերը խառնվումա, որ էտ խնդիրը վերացնի, այլ ոչ թե սպասում որ էտ փչացած սարքը են մնացածինել փչացնի ու մեքենան վարի գնա տիրոջ հետ:

----------

Լեռնցի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Բայց դա ո՞ւմ, ինչ գործն ա, ուրիշի տղամարդը հանգիստ քնում ա, թե չէ, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ ուրիշի դարդը թողնել ա պետք ուրիշին, ամեն մարդ թող իրա կյանքը ապրի:


Շին, ախպերս, ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ քո ասածը, լրիվ ընդունում եմ, պետք չի խառնվել ու նկատի չեմ էլ խառնվում ոչ մեկի սեռական կյանքին... 

մենակ մի հարցի կպատասխանե՞ս
դա նորմալ ա՞ քո կարծիքով:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## SSS

> որ մեքենաի մեջ մի բան փչանումա, էտ մեքենայի տերը խառնվումա, որ էտ խնդիրը վերացնի, այլ ոչ թե սպասում որ էտ փչացած սարքը են մնացածինել փչացնի ու մեքենան վարի գնա տիրոջ հետ:


Առավել իդեալական համեմատություն չէի էլ կարող պատկերացնել . Կին և մեքենա  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Claudia Mori (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Առավել իդեալական համեմատություն չէի էլ կարող պատկերացնել . Կին և մեքենա


չէէէէէ․․․․ դու ընկել ես պրոմեթևս․․․․․

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ախպերս, ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ քո ասածը, լրիվ ընդունում եմ, պետք չի խառնվել ու նկատի չեմ էլ խառնվում ոչ մեկի սեռական կյանքին... 
> 
> մենակ մի հարցի կպատասխանե՞ս
> դա նորմալ ա՞ քո կարծիքով:


Աֆրս, ես ասացի չէ՞, որ ուզում եմ քննարկումից դուրս գալ, ինձ այն ձանձրացրեց, վախենում եմ հարցիդ պատասխանեմ, էլի քննարկում առաջանա, ամեն դեպքում, որ ախպերս դու ես, ասեմ. ինձ ուրիշների անկողնային կյանքը նախևառաջ չի հետաքրքրում, որ հետո էլ մտածեմ, թե նորմալ ա կամ աննորմալ, հուսով եմ՝ պատասխանս բավարարեց:

----------


## Chuk

> մի հատ կարա՞ս ճշտես էտ պահը տատիկ պապիկներիցդ, բայց նախորոք խորհուրդ տամ դիստանցիայի վրա․․․


Շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար: Ցավոք տատիկ-պապիկներս մահացած են: Սակայն ի տարբերություն թերևս քո տատիկ-պապիկների իմ տատիկ-պապիկները «հայկական ավանդույթի» համաձայն ինձ չէին չափալախի, այլ հանգիստ կքննարկեին, անկախ նրանից՝ համաձայն կլինեին տեսակետիս, թե ոչ:

Իսկ քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ երբ պապիկ դառնաս թոռանդ աջ ու ձախ չծեծես ու սանձարձակությունը չթույլատրելով հանդերձ թոռներիդ ազատություն տաս:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> խոսքը նրա մասին չի որ բարձրաձայնեն իրենց ընտանեկան/սեռական կյանքը, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, թե ո՞նց կարա տղամարդը հանգիստ վերաբերվի էն փաստին որ իրա կինը արդեն մեկ ուրիշի հետ քնել ա... հարցը նրանում ա, որ էդ մտքից իրան հանգիստ կլինի՞:


Այո:
Եթե կինն անառակ չի, ապա այո, հանգիստ կլինի:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞վ խոթում այ ցավդ տանեմ: 
> Ասում ենք տա լաւ բան չի:
> 
> Որ լսում ենք մէկը տէնց ա արել: Ասում ենք ինքը խակ էր, չհասկացաւ, տէնց ա արել:
> Որ լսում ենք, որ սաղ կեանքը տէնց ա անում, ուրիշ բան ենք ասում․․․
> 
> Ու տէնց․․․․


Երբ լսում ենք, որ ինչ-որ մեկը մի անգամ սենց բան ա ասում, ասում ենք՝ խակ ա, ոչինչ, ասեց:
Որ շատ ա կրկնում, ուրիշ բան ենք ասում:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Այո:
> Եթե կինն անառակ չի, ապա այո, հանգիստ կլինի:


 իսկ ո՞նց կարա կինը դրանից հետո անառակ չլի: չնայած կան սակավ քանակի տարբերակներ, ասենք ամուսնացել-բաժանվել ա, ամուսինը մահացել ա ու նման բաներ, բայց մեկ ա՝ կծած խնձոր ուտելը էդքան էլ հաճելի չի...

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ո՞նց կարա կինը դրանից հետո անառակ չլի:


Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն նման հարաբերություն ունեցած տղամարդիկ:
Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն դա արած հազարավոր կանայք: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, Վարդան ջան, դու որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունես նման որևէ կնոջ անմիջական կամ այսպես ընդհանուր անառակ անվանելու: Նման կերպ անվանելդ կլինի անբարոյական, հետևաբար հորդորում եմ, այլևս նման արտահայտություններ չանել:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Արէա (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011)

----------


## SSS

> իսկ ո՞նց կարա կինը դրանից հետո անառակ չլի: չնայած կան սակավ քանակի տարբերակներ, ասենք ամուսնացել-բաժանվել ա, ամուսինը մահացել ա ու նման բաներ, բայց մեկ ա՝ կծած խնձոր ուտելը էդքան էլ հաճելի չի...


Գիտես էստեղ ամբողջ հարցը սեռական հարաբերություն կոչվածի ընկալումնա

----------


## Լեռնցի

Թեմայի վերնագիրն ընդհանուր է, ու մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը երեւոյթին տարբեր հանգամանքներում տարբեր է, որն էլ վիճաբանութիւնների տեղիք է տալիս:

Այս առումով կատարենք հետեւյալ տարբերակումը,

Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութիւն, երբ․

1․ տղան բռնաբարում է աղջկան - այս դէպքում էդ բռնաբարողին են մի հատ «բռնաբարում», իսկ աղջկան ամէն կերպ պիտի օգնել
2. երբ զոյգը նշանուած է եւ այնուամենայնիւ ամուսնանալուց առաջ հարաբերութիւններ են ունեցել - ամուսնանալուց յետոյ սովորաբար բոլորը մոռանում են դրա մասին՝ չվնասելու համար արդէն կայացած ընտանիքը: 
3. Երբ աղջիկը հարաբերութիւն է ունենեցել այն բոլորի հետ, ում սիրել կամ պարզապէս ում ցանկացել է - նման աղջկան լուրջ չեն վերաբերւում, բայց էլի, եթէ նա այնուամենայնիւ գտել է մէկին, ով ամուսնացել է իր հետ, սովորաբար լռում են, չվնասելու համար արդէն կայացած ընտանիքին, բայց սովորաբար չեն մոռանում: Նման դէպքում ընտանիքի ամրութիւնը խիստ կասկածելի է, երեխաների դաստիարակութիւնը ու կեանքը նոյնպէս լի դժուարութիւններով:

Ամէն դէպքում, ասում ենք, որ դա սխալ է: Սխալուել կարող են բոլորը, զղջալ նոյնպէս: Միայն հիմարն է, որ շարունակում է ուրանալ իր սխալը ու առաջնորդւում նոյն կերպ: 
Իսկ թէ ինչու է սխալ: Կարելի է բացատրել թէ՛ Աստուածաշնչով, եւ թէ՛ հնարավոր ռիսկերով: Էն, որ Չուկն ասում է, թէ հին ռիսկերը էսօր չկան, ու որ ինքը դրա մասին խորհել է, իրականում լաւ չի խորհել(Ինչքան էլ որ Սոկրատեսի պէս է գրում), որ մի հատ շուրջը լաւ նաեր, կը տեսներ, որ ռիսկերը ոչ միայն կան, այլ տասնապատիկ շատ են:
Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերութիւնները այնթոյլատրելի են ինչպէս տղամարդու, այնպէս էլ կնոջ համար: Պարզապէս կինը, ի տարբերութիւն տղամարդու, սրբացւում է, եւ այդ պատճառով նրա պարագայում սխալը աւելի ծանր է ընդունւում:

----------


## Chuk

Լեռնցի, գնա սեքսով զբաղվի: Հերիք ա գլուխ հարթուկես  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բարոյականության որևէ նորմ երբ սահմանվել է, սահմանվել է հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ժամանակի առանձնահատկությունները, խնդիրները ու նման բաներ:
> Երբ սահմանվել է նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների այսպես կոչված արգելքը, ապրել ենք լրիվ այլ ժամանակ, երբ օրինակ
> - ամուսնական միջին տարիքը շատ փոքր էր,
> - երբ հղիանալուց պաշտպանվելու հնարավորությունները սակավ էին,
> - երբ հավանական է, որ չկային սեռավարակների տարածման դեմն առնելու մեխանիզմներ,
> - և այլն:


Բոլոր ժամանակներում բարոյականությունը կոչվել է բարոյականություն իր բոլոր պահանջներով, մաքրությունը միշտ մնացել է մաքրություն իր բոլոր պահանջներով, և արդարությունն էլ չի ձևափոխվել: Մեր սրտի ցանկությունները չսարքենք *օրենք*

----------

Լեռնցի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Երկար մտածեցի վերջը եկա մի եզրակացության… Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները կտրականապես անընդունելի ա, դա դավաճանության հավասար բան ա, բարոյագանության վերջնական անկում ու ամեն գնով պետք ա խուսափել էդ տեսակի կապերից և ես դա համարում եմ անընդունելի որ հայ կինը նման բան անի…
> 
> …տղամարդը կարող է… նա պետք է տռիներովկա անի որ կարողանա հայ կնոջը արժանապատիվ "նայի"… տռիներովկեքը պետք է արվի օտար տռինաժորների վրա…


Ինչ վա~տն ես Mephistopheles. :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար: Ցավոք տատիկ-պապիկներս մահացած են: Սակայն ի տարբերություն թերևս քո տատիկ-պապիկների իմ տատիկ-պապիկները «հայկական ավանդույթի» համաձայն ինձ չէին չափալախի, այլ հանգիստ կքննարկեին, անկախ նրանից՝ համաձայն կլինեին տեսակետիս, թե ոչ:
> 
> Իսկ քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ երբ պապիկ դառնաս թոռանդ աջ ու ձախ չծեծես ու սանձարձակությունը չթույլատրելով հանդերձ թոռներիդ ազատություն տաս:


չէէէէ, փաստորեն դու ահագին բաներից խաբար ես․․․․ առաջին հերթին իմ գլխով տենց տխմար հարցեր չէին անցնի, իսկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը իրանց հարցել տա նման թեմայով  կզարմանան, որովհետև իրանց ժամանակ պաշտպանվել պետք չեր, սեռավարակ չկար, իրանք սաղնել Սուրբի օծմամբ են պսակվել, իսկ ով որ խթան կարար հանդիսանար, անբարոյականության համար կմեռցնեին, համոզված լինելով որ էտ խթանը հայ չի: Մաքուր հայը տենց չի գործում ու մտածում․․ հա իդեպ, որ իմ կողք տաստուս կամ պապիս նման հարց տային, ես ինքս շան սատակ կտայի հարցնողին: Հայկական  ավանդույթներնել տեղի անտեղի մեջ մի բեր․․

----------


## Shah

> Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն նման հարաբերություն ունեցած տղամարդիկ:
> Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն դա արած հազարավոր կանայք: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, Վարդան ջան, դու որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունես նման որևէ կնոջ անմիջական կամ այսպես ընդհանուր անառակ անվանելու: Նման կերպ անվանելդ կլինի անբարոյական, հետևաբար հորդորում եմ, այլևս նման արտահայտություններ չանել:


 ինչի՞ մինչև վերջ չես անում մեջբերումը...

Չուկ ջա, հասկանում եմ, շատերի մոտ ադմինաֆոբիա կա, բայց ես անառակին անառակ չեմ կարա չհամարեմ: մաքսիմում ի հարգանքս կարամ սենց հրապարակային տեղերում չասեմ դրա մասին: 
եթե գրառումս մինչև վերջ մեջբերես տարբերությունը համեմատաբար կզգաս:

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլոր ժամանակներում բարոյականությունը կոչվել է բարոյականություն իր բոլոր պահանջներով, մաքրությունը միշտ մնացել է մաքրություն իր բոլոր պահանջներով, և արդարությունն էլ չի ձևափոխվել: Մեր սրտի ցանկությունները չսարքենք *օրենք*


Կարմիր մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ:
Սև միտքը քո սրտի ցանկությունն էր. մի՛ սարքի օրենք  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> ինչի՞ մինչև վերջ չես անում մեջբերումը...
> 
> Չուկ ջա, հասկանում եմ, շատերի մոտ ադմինաֆոբիա կա, *բայց ես անառակին անառակ չեմ կարա չհամարեմ*: մաքսիմում ի հարգանքս կարամ սենց հրապարակային տեղերում չասեմ դրա մասին: 
> եթե գրառումս մինչև վերջ մեջբերես տարբերությունը համեմատաբար կզգաս:


Մեջբերում եմ լրիվ ու պատասախանում կրկին.



> իսկ ո՞նց կարա կինը դրանից հետո անառակ չլի: չնայած կան սակավ քանակի տարբերակներ, ասենք ամուսնացել-բաժանվել ա, ամուսինը մահացել ա ու նման բաներ, բայց մեկ ա՝ կծած խնձոր ուտելը էդքան էլ հաճելի չի...





> Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն նման հարաբերություն ունեցած տղամարդիկ:
> Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անառակ չեն դա արած հազարավոր կանայք: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, Վարդան ջան, դու որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունես նման որևէ կնոջ անմիջական կամ այսպես ընդհանուր անառակ անվանելու:* Նման կերպ անվանելդ կլինի անբարոյական*, հետևաբար հորդորում եմ, այլևս նման արտահայտություններ չանել:

----------


## Shah

> Գիտես էստեղ ամբողջ հարցը սեռական հարաբերություն կոչվածի ընկալումնա


 +1
ես նորմալ եմ ընդունում երբ կինը տրվում ա իրա սիրած տղամարդուն/ապագա_ամուսնուն, դրանից հետո ոչ մի վատ բան չի պատահում, բայց երբ ամեն մի թերհաս ինքն իր մեջ հայտարարում ա որ ինքը իր մեջ վստահ ա իրա ապագայի մեջ ու ոչ մի բան պլաններից դուրս չի գնա... էդ ժամանակ արդեն ծերուկ Շահը տխուր ժպտում ա իրան..

----------

ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի, գնա սեքսով զբաղվի: Հերիք ա գլուխ հարթուկես


Լաւ ա, դու գնայ, համ էլ գլուխդ քաշիր հարդուկի տակից․․․․

----------


## հովարս

> Կարմիր մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ:
> Սև միտքը քո սրտի ցանկությունն էր. մի՛ սարքի օրենք


Չուկ ջան, ես օրենսդիր չե՛մ: :Hi:

----------


## SSS

> +1
> ես նորմալ եմ ընդունում երբ կինը տրվում ա իրա սիրած տղամարդուն/ապագա_ամուսնուն, դրանից հետո ոչ մի վատ բան չի պատահում, բայց երբ ամեն մի թերհաս ինքն իր մեջ հայտարարում ա որ ինքը իր մեջ վստահ ա իրա ապագայի մեջ ու ոչ մի բան պլաններից դուրս չի գնա... էդ ժամանակ արդեն ծերուկ Շահը տխուր ժպտում ա իրան..


իսկ ես նորմալ եմ ընդունում որ աղջիկը ,կինը տրվումա սիրած տղամարդուն, ինչպես նաև նորմալ եմ ընդումում ,որ չի տրվում և սպասումա մինչև ամուսնանանլը, աննորմալ եմ համարում  էն  մարդկանց ,ովքեր իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում քննադատելու էդ ամենը

----------

Chuk (23.06.2011), Katka (23.06.2011), Lord (23.06.2011), Shah (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Արէա (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Մեջբերում եմ լրիվ ու պատասախանում կրկին.


 Չուկ ջան, կասե՞ս հակառակ դեպքեր, ի՞նչ հիմունքների վրա չհամարեմ, (նու ասենք չեմ խորանում անվանել մեկել համարել բառերի տարբերության մեջ) 
բայց ինձ բացատրի իմանամ ինչի պիտի համարեմ բարոյական նրան, ով դա արել ա հաճույքի, թերահասության, անհասկանալով, խաբվածության (և այլն) հետևանքով/համար:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> իսկ ես նորմալ եմ ընդունում որ աղջիկը ,կինը տրվումա սիրած տղամարդուն, ինչպես նաև նորմալ եմ ընդումում ,որ չի տրվում և սպասումա մինչև ամուսնանանլը, աննորմալ եմ համարում  էն  մարդկանց ,ովքեր իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում քննադատելու էդ ամենը


Սխալ ա, ասում ենք սխալ ա:

----------


## Shah

> Սխալ ա, ասում ենք սխալ ա:


 չէ, Լեռնցի, ճիշտ ա ասում... 
եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի, օտար մեռնողին դեղ տալ պետք չի... կարողա դեղ տաս, սկսի տանջվելով ապրել..

----------


## Katka

Բա ֆիզիոլոգիական տեսնկյունից որն ա ճիշտ: Երեսունամյա չամուսնացած չօգտագործված խնձորը, թե երեսունամյա չամուսնացած օգտագործված խնձորը: Զուտ մարդու/աղջկա/ օրգանիզմի բնականոն զարգացման առումով:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> չէ, Լեռնցի, ճիշտ ա ասում... 
> եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի,


օրինակ, էս էլ ա սխալ: :ՃՃՃ

Երկրորդն էլ, դեղ պիտի տաս, հեփ վեր գիդաս, որ օգնիլու ա․․․

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բա ֆիզիոլոգիական տեսնկյունից որն ա ճիշտ: Երեսունամյա չամուսնացած չօգտագործված խնձորը, թե երեսունամյա չամուսնացած օգտագործված խնձորը: Զուտ մարդու/աղջկա/ օրգանիզմի բնականոն զարգացման առումով:


Լաւ ա քառասուն չասեցիր: Ծայրահեղ օրինակներ չենք բերում: Հարցը ընդհանուր երեւոյթին է վերաբերւում: Երեւոյթը սխալ է: Բոլորը դա պիտի ընդունեն, իսկ ինչպէս վարուեն, ամէն մէկը ոնց կուզի:

----------

Ameli (23.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Բա ֆիզիոլոգիական տեսնկյունից որն ա ճիշտ: Երեսունամյա չամուսնացած չօգտագործված խնձորը, թե երեսունամյա չամուսնացած օգտագործված խնձորը: Զուտ մարդու/աղջկա/ օրգանիզմի բնականոն զարգացման առումով:


Katka, 
իրանք հասուն մարդիկ են, ես դաժե չեմ փորձի հասկանամ իրանց... ես խոսում եմ մոդա-սեքսի մասին... հիմա շատերն են դերձակների վրա հույս դնում.. կոպիտ ասած 15-23 տարեկանում համարում են իրանց բավական իմաստուն ու հետագայում հիմարի դերում դուրս գալիս:

----------

Արէա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Քանի դեռ չի պատահել, միշտ մտածում ես որ դա անհնար է, ու երբեք չի կարող պատահել քեզ հետ, սակայն երբ հենց քո կյանքում հայտնվում է այն մեկը, ում հետ ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունես, մոռացվում են բոլոր այն կանոնները որոնք հորինել ես, կամ լսել մյուսներից:
Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սխալ է անել դա Հայաստանում, գուցե մի քանի տասնամյակներ անց հնարավոր լինի նորմալ խոսել դրա մասին ու ոչ մեկին չմեղադրել, բայց ոչ հիմա:

----------

ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Քանի դեռ չի պատահել, միշտ մտածում ես որ դա անհնար է, ու երբեք չի կարող պատահել քեզ հետ, սակայն երբ հենց քո կյանքում հայտնվում է այն մեկը, ում հետ ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունես, մոռացվում են բոլոր այն կանոնները որոնք հորինել ես, կամ լսել մյուսներից:
> Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սխալ է անել դա Հայաստանում, գուցե մի քանի տասնամյակներ անց հնարավոր լինի նորմալ խոսել դրա մասին ու ոչ մեկին չմեղադրել, բայց ոչ հիմա:


Հակառակը, հիմա ցնցումների մէջ ենք: Ժամանակը կը գայ, ամէն բան կ'ընկնի տեղը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կասե՞ս հակառակ դեպքեր, ի՞նչ հիմունքների վրա չհամարեմ, (նու ասենք չեմ խորանում անվանել մեկել համարել բառերի տարբերության մեջ) 
> բայց ինձ բացատրի իմանամ ինչի պիտի համարեմ բարոյական նրան, ով դա արել ա հաճույքի, թերահասության, անհասկանալով, խաբվածության (և այլն) հետևանքով/համար:


Դեպքերը, կոնկրետ օրինակները էական չեն: Դրանք հազարներով կարելի ա բերել: Սկզբունքն ա կարևոր. դու ո՞վ ես, որ դատես ու անառակ համարես դիմացինի ընտրությունը:

----------


## Katka

Սեքսը կարևոր է. լինի դա նախա, թե հետ: Լավ կլինի նախա լինի, որ քո զուգընկերոջը ճանաչես` հետագա սթրես-դեպրեսված-ագրեսիվ վիճակներից խոսափելու համար:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Կ'ուզէ՞ք գիտնալ թէ ի՛նչպէս կը վերաբերէին փարիսեցիները շնութեան մեղքին մէջ բռնուած կնոջ մը հետ: Ինչպէս բորենիները պիտի յօշոտէին եւ բզքտէին իրենց ժանիքներուն մէջ ինկած եղնիկ մը, ճի՛շդ այնպէս, փարիսեցիները կը «յօշոտէին» իրենց ձեռքը ինկած մեղաւոր շնացող կինը: Կինը արդէն վիրաւորուած էր Սատանային կողմէ եւ կարիքը ունէր մարդոց, որոնք զինք ազատէին անոր ձեռքէն, բայց ի՜նչ ցաւալի բան, այն ձեռքերը, որոնք պէտք էր փութային զինք ազատագրել Սատանային ձեռքէն, պատրաստուած էին քարկոծելու եւ սպաննելու զինք:

 Այսօր մեր կեանքին մէջ շատ են «յօշոտիչ» փարիսեցիներուն թիւը: Փարիսեցիներ՝ որոնք փոխանակ տկար ձեռքերը զօրացնեն, ընդհակառակը՝ կը կոտրեն զանոնք: Փարիսեցիներ՝ որոնք փոխանակ աղքատին ու տկարին տէր կանգնելու, ընդհակառակը՝ կը ճզմեն եւ կ'ոտնակոխեն զայն: Փարիսեցիներ՝ որոնք փոխանակ մարդիկը Սատանային ձեռքէն ազատելու, իրենք սատանայութին կ'ընեն անոնց հանդէպ: 

Վաղինակ Վրդ. Մելոյեան

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա… էս երկու օր ա առաջին գծի վրա ա…
> 
> եկել եմ ասեմ որ ես կողմ եմ ու պետք ա խրախուսել…


+1

Ավելացնեմ, ոչ միայն խրապուսել, այլ նաև հարկ եղած դեպքում ստիպել

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հովարս ջան, հիմա ես լիքը նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր եմ ունեցել,… ու՞մ տունն ա քանդվել, ո՞ր պետգությունն ա ոչնչացել ու ո՞ր թագավորությունն ա քայքայվել…


Տենց եք անում, որ հայ-արիական կայսրություններից բան չի մնացել:

Այ ռուսները ընդհանրապես սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, դրա համար էլ եքա երկիր ունեն: Հա, ամերիկացիներն էլ սեքսից բեխաբար են, դրա համար էլ հարուստ են ու կուշտ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդ վիճակին հասել ա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Մեֆը, կամ ես նախաամուսնական սեռական կապեր ենք ունեցել ուրիշ կանանց հետ, այլ նրա համար, որ նույնը պետական չինովնիկները արել են պետության ու բյուջեի հետ:


Մեռա Վզգո  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բայց չինովնիկները բյուջեի ու պետության հետ նախամուսնական սեռական կարեի մեջ չեն մտնում: Նրանք բռնաբարում են պետությունը: Իսկ նորաստեղծ պետությունը բռնաբարելը երկու հոդվածով ա գնում - բռնաբարություն ու մանկապղծություն:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ասում ես էլի… հիմա ո՞վ ա հարիֆը… ո՞վ ա խաբվածը… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ տանես առանձին քո անձնական գինեկոլոգի մոտ որ տեսնի կարի հետքեր կա՞ն թե չէ… կարող ա թել-մել մնացած լինի, կամ ասենք ասեղ, *կարի մեքենա*…


Էն ջիպը, որի մեջ առաջին անգամ կապը տեղի ա ունեցել, դիվան, աթոռ, գորգ, պառկետից մի երկու կտոր  ................  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ճիշտ ա, բա դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա… որ հլա կուզես իմանաս դոմփելուց առաջ պտի ասես որ գան պատգուհանից տենան… հետո չըլնի նենց որ հավայի խոսում ես…


Համ տենան, համ էլ լավ ընգեր ախպերը պիտի կարանա մուղամով խորհուրդ էլ տա .... «աբեր, սխալ ես անում, էսի նախամուսնական չեղավ, էսի ես մենակս էլ կանեմ ... »

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես չեմ ուզում պնդել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ, ովքեր մինչ իրենց սեքսով զբաղված կանանց անառակ են համարում, իրականում վախենում են, որ կինն իրենց կհամեմատի իր նախկինի հետ ու իրենք պարտված դուրս կգան համեմատությունից  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Firegirl777 (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հիմա ես ազգի դավաճան ե՞մ…


Բա ի՞նչ ես: Մեղքերդ թողություն տալու համար, մի շաբաթ մենակ չոր հաց ու ջուր, մի ամիս երգում ես առավոտները ՀՀ հիմնը,  ու կես տարի մենակ օնանիզմ՝ ՀՀ դրոշի ներքո:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Ես չեմ ուզում պնդել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ, ովքեր մինչ իրենց սեքսով զբաղված կանանց անառակ են համարում, իրականում վախենում են, որ կինն իրենց կհամեմատի իր նախկինի հետ ու իրենք պարտված դուրս կգան համեմատությունից


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով սեփականատիրոջ խոցված ինքնասիրությունն է խոսում(միտքդ շարունակելով եմ ավելացնում) :

----------


## Չամիչ

Մինչեւ վերջերս «կարմիր խնձոր» կոչված ադաթին խիստ հեգնանքով եմ վերաբերվել, այն համարելով կնոջ իրավունքների լուրջ ոտնահարում, քանի որ ադաթը կա, բայց ադաթի՝ խելքին մոտ բացատրություն չկար: Մարդիկ ադաթը պահպանում են, բայց իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում թե ինչի համար, արդյունքում տղամարդը կարծես թե հայտնվում է արտոնյալ կարգավիճակում իսկ կինը՝ իրավազուրկ: Այստեղից ստեղծվում է լարվածություն, որովհետեւ մարդու միտքը լարված է այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ չի գտել խելքին մոտ պատասխան: Իսկ երբ առանց հիմնավորման քեզ ասնում են ճիշտը սենց ա ու վերջ, զրկում են ինքնուրույն մտածելու իրավունքից, սկսում ա լուրջ կոնֆլիկտ սեփական սեռական պատկանելության հանդեպ, ցածր ինքնագնահատական:

Շնորհակալություն տելեգոնիա երեւույթը հայտնաբերողներին, այս գիտությանը ծանոթանալու շնորհիվ «կարմի խնձոր» կոչված երեւույթը ադաթային մակարդակից բարձրացավ լրիվ նոր՝ գիտակցական ընկալման ու արժեվորման մակարդակ: Տելեգոնիան օգնեց հասկանալ, որ կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածը ոչ թե, պարզապես, տղամարդու քմահաճույքներից ու սեփական սեռական պատկանելությունը ավելի բարձր դասելու մղումներից ստեղծված արհեստական օրենք է, այլ լրի հակառակը: Մինչ դեռ այն մեզ փոխանցել է եւ հասել է հենց այդպիսի մատուցմամբ, տղամարդու ձեռքին դառնալով՝ կնոջ վրա իշխելու եւ իրավունքները սահամափակելու զենք:

Տելեգոնիան օգնում է գիտակցել, հասկանալ թե որքան բարձր է կնոջ դերը: Մարդկային սերնդի շարունակման, *արարման շնորհը պատկանում է հենց կնոջը: Կինը պետք է գիտակցի, որ իր ուսերին դրված է արարման մեծ առաքելություն*, պետք է հասկանա, որ իր օրգանիզմը կատարում է արտաքին աշխարհից ինֆորմացիան ընկալելու, պահպանելու եւ կրելու ֆունկցիա, այն ինֆորմացիան որը կինը ստանում է իր սեռական զուգընկերոջից, հատկապես առաջին զուգընկերոջից, ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչում, պահպանվում է, ֆիքսվում է, խմորում է հետագայում դառնալով *արարման մատերիալ:
*
Հենց սրանից պետք է սկսվի սեռական դաստիարակությունը: Կինը արդեն փոքր հասակից պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, պետք է գիտակցի եւ պատվով կրի իր բարձր դերը: Եւ եթե անգամ որոշի մինչ ամուսնանալը սեռական կյանք ունենալ, ապա պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները, հղիանալու հավանականությունը նվազում է, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները առողջ եւ որակով սերունդ ունենալու հավանականությունը հավասարվում է 0-ի: Հետեւաբար կինը պետք է խուսափի պատահական սեռական կապերից, պետք է հասկանա, որ յուրաքանչյուր սեռական զուգընկեր հանդիսանում է ապագա սերնդի էներգո ինֆորմացիոն հայր:

----------

Firegirl777 (23.06.2011), Varzor (23.06.2011), Լեռնցի (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քուչա՞ն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Քուչա հասկացութիւնը մի քանի տարի է, իսկ մեր սովորոյթները՝ մի քանի հազար տարի, որոնք ամրագրուած են Աստուածաշնչում:
> Կարծրացա՞ծ բարք: Գոնէ գիտե՞ս տելեգոնիայի մասին:


Համ մի քանի հազար տարվանից ես խոսում, համ Աստվածաշնրից: Մի հատ կողմնորոշվի էլի:

Ապեր, Աստվածաշնչի հետ մենք 1700 տարի ենք ընհամենը ծանոթ, դրանից առաջ էլ Հին Կտակարանի հետ միայն հրեաներն էին ծանո: Դու իմ իմանալով արիացի ես; Արի մեզ ասա թե հին արիացի-հայերը ինչ էին ասում նախամուսնական սեռական կապերի մասին:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով սեփականատիրոջ խոցված ինքնասիրությունն է խոսում(միտքդ շարունակելով եմ ավելացնում) :


Սեփականատիրոջ??? Ով է ում հանդեպ սեփականատեր?

----------

Ameli (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ էն, որ էլ մյուսը` *օբյեկտիվորեն* անհաջողակ: Բանն այն է, որ մեր երկրում հարստությունը և կարիերան հաճախ կապված են նման հարգանքից: Այսինքն, եթե դու օրինակ ուզում ես քննիչ դառնալ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դու լինես լավ պրոֆեսիոնալ, բայց, չունենալով մարդկային բավարար հարգանք, ողջ կյանքում էլ չհասնես այդ պաշտոնին...


ապեր, հիմա Հայաստանում քո ասած օբյեկտիվորեն հաջողակների գերակշիռ մասը օբյեկտիվորեն պոռնիկ ա, հոգեպես ու բարոյապես .... ինչի՞ հետևից ես ընկել, Մհեր ջան

----------


## Ameli

> Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սխալ է անել դա Հայաստանում, գուցե մի քանի տասնամյակներ անց հնարավոր լինի նորմալ խոսել դրա մասին ու ոչ մեկին չմեղադրել, բայց ոչ հիմա:


Ինչու եք սխալն ու ճիշտը կապում Հայաստանի հետ, սխալ լինի թե ճիշտ մարդու մտքին, որ կա անում ա , էդ մարդուց ա գալիս, նրա դաստիարակությունից, զսպվածությունից:
Ես գտնում եմ, որ դա սխալ է, բայց հիմա էլ նորմալ, առանց որևէ մեկին քննադատելու, մեղադրելու խոսում եմ դրա մասին:

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ինչու եք սխալն ու ճիշտը կապում Հայաստանի հետ, սխալ լինի թե ճիշտ մարդու մտքին, որ կա անում ա , էդ մարդուց ա գալիս, նրա դաստիարակությունից, զսպվածությունից:
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ դա սխալ է, բայց հիմա էլ նորմալ, առանց որևէ մեկին քննադատելու, մեղադրելու խոսում եմ դրա մասին:


Ինչ է նշանակում զսպվածությունից??? Բնական պահանջը զսպելը ըստ քեզ դաստիարակության արդյունք է?

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Սեփականատիրոջ??? Ով է ում հանդեպ սեփականատեր?


 Պա՞րզ չի,իհարկե  տղամարդն է սեփականատիրոջ պես վերաբերվում կնոջը:Ես մեր տղամարդկանց խրախուսելով չեմ գրում,բայց մինչև հիմա էլ շատերի մոտ կա այդ հեղինակավոր (ու սխալ) կարծիքը:

----------


## Ameli

> Ինչ է նշանակում զսպվածությունից??? Բնական պահանջը զսպելը ըստ քեզ դաստիարակության արդյունք է?


Ոչ, ն.ս.հ. ունենալը չունենալը նաև զսպվածությունից ա կախված, դաստիարակությունից, այլ ոչ թե բնական պահանջը զսպելը դաստիարակության արդյունք է:




> Պա՞րզ չի,իհարկե  տղամարդն է սեփականատիրոջ պես վերաբերվում կնոջը:Ես մեր տղամարդկանց խրախուսելով չեմ գրում,բայց մինչև հիմա էլ շատերի մոտ կա այդ հեղինակավոր (ու սխալ) կարծիքը:


Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի սեփականությունը չէ, մենք իրեր չենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հազիվ հասա էս թեմայի վերջին գրառմանը  :LOL: 

Ձեր տունը շինվի: Քիչ էին մեզ մեր բարդույթները, հիմա էլ թազա տերմին մտցրեցինք - տենելոգիա, տաֆտալոգիա - համեմատվեցքինք զույգվող շների ու կովերի հետ, ու պարզեցինք, որ եթե մեկը աղջկան մատով կպած լինի, հետո սաղ երեխեքը/ձագերը դրան են նման լինելու  :LOL:  

Բոլորի սեփականատիրական, բարոյահոգեբանական, հասարակական, սոցիալական, տնային-տնտեսական, ավանդական, աստվածաշնչյան նորմերը մի կողմ դնելով մի բան ասեմ էլի - ալամ աշխարհը մտածում ա թե ոնց, ինչ դիրքով, որ կողմից, ինչ հաճախությամբ սեքսով զբաղվի, մենք ստեղ դեռ քննարկում ենք «զբաղվի թե չզբաղվի հարցը», ու էտ հավայի հարցն էլ դարձրձլ ենք ազգային ազատագրական խնդիր: Բայց ալամ աշխարհը ոնց որ ծլում ծաղկում ա, իսկ մեր ազգապահպանները հազարներով լքում են Հայաստանը, իսկ ամուսնալուծությունների, ընտանեկան բռնության, մանկապղծության, լքված ու մանկատներում հայտնված երեխաների թիվն էլ օր օրի աճում ա: 

Գնանք մեզ ձորից քցենք, որ մինչև հիմա երկու մարդու (կամ էլ ավել ...  :Think: ) իրար հետ սեքսով զբաղվելու հարցը, նախամուսնական, ամուսնական, հետամուսնական, արտամուսնական, մեր համար դեռ քննարկման առարկայա:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Farfalla (23.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Գալաթեա (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մինչեւ վերջերս «կարմիր խնձոր» կոչված ադաթին խիստ հեգնանքով եմ վերաբերվել, այն համարելով կնոջ իրավունքների լուրջ ոտնահարում, քանի որ ադաթը կա, բայց ադաթի՝ խելքին մոտ բացատրություն չկար: Մարդիկ ադաթը պահպանում են, բայց իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում թե ինչի համար, արդյունքում տղամարդը կարծես թե հայտնվում է արտոնյալ կարգավիճակում իսկ կինը՝ իրավազուրկ: Այստեղից ստեղծվում է լարվածություն, որովհետեւ մարդու միտքը լարված է այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ չի գտել խելքին մոտ պատասխան: Իսկ երբ առանց հիմնավորման քեզ ասնում են ճիշտը սենց ա ու վերջ, զրկում են ինքնուրույն մտածելու իրավունքից, սկսում ա լուրջ կոնֆլիկտ սեփական սեռական պատկանելության հանդեպ, ցածր ինքնագնահատական:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն տելեգոնիա երեւույթը հայտնաբերողներին, այս գիտությանը ծանոթանալու շնորհիվ «կարմի խնձոր» կոչված երեւույթը ադաթային մակարդակից բարձրացավ լրիվ նոր՝ գիտակցական ընկալման ու արժեվորման մակարդակ: Տելեգոնիան օգնեց հասկանալ, որ կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածը ոչ թե, պարզապես, տղամարդու քմահաճույքներից ու սեփական սեռական պատկանելությունը ավելի բարձր դասելու մղումներից ստեղծված արհեստական օրենք է, այլ լրի հակառակը: Մինչ դեռ այն մեզ փոխանցել է եւ հասել է հենց այդպիսի մատուցմամբ, տղամարդու ձեռքին դառնալով՝ կնոջ վրա իշխելու եւ իրավունքները սահամափակելու զենք:
> 
> Տելեգոնիան օգնում է գիտակցել, հասկանալ թե որքան բարձր է կնոջ դերը: Մարդկային սերնդի շարունակման, *արարման շնորհը պատկանում է հենց կնոջը: Կինը պետք է գիտակցի, որ իր ուսերին դրված է արարման մեծ առաքելություն*, պետք է հասկանա, որ իր օրգանիզմը կատարում է արտաքին աշխարհից ինֆորմացիան ընկալելու, պահպանելու եւ կրելու ֆունկցիա, այն ինֆորմացիան որը կինը ստանում է իր սեռական զուգընկերոջից, հատկապես առաջին զուգընկերոջից, ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչում, պահպանվում է, ֆիքսվում է, խմորում է հետագայում դառնալով *արարման մատերիալ:
> *
> Հենց սրանից պետք է սկսվի սեռական դաստիարակությունը: Կինը արդեն փոքր հասակից պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, պետք է գիտակցի եւ պատվով կրի իր բարձր դերը: Եւ եթե անգամ որոշի մինչ ամուսնանալը սեռական կյանք ունենալ, ապա պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները, հղիանալու հավանականությունը նվազում է, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները առողջ եւ որակով սերունդ ունենալու հավանականությունը հավասարվում է 0-ի: Հետեւաբար կինը պետք է խուսափի պատահական սեռական կապերից, պետք է հասկանա, որ յուրաքանչյուր սեռական զուգընկեր հանդիսանում է ապագա սերնդի էներգո ինֆորմացիոն հայր:


Էդ տելեեսիմինչիան էլ մրգեղենի ժամանակակից բառեզրն ա հա ՞  :LOL:  Որ քաղքենիները զրույցի ժամանակ իրենց վատ չզգան հանկարծ:
Այսինքն ի՞նչ ա ստացվում, որ եթե կինը ինֆորմացիա կրողն ա, պետք ա իր էդ կրիչը 7-րդ հարկից ոչ մեկին ցույց չտա, ամաաան, չի կարելի, ինֆորմացիան շատ կլինի, կկախի սիստեման  :LOL: 

Իսկ տղամարդը քանի որ էդ ինֆոն տվողն ա, հանգիստ կարա շարժվող ու անշարժ ամեն առարկայի ուղղությամբ տարածի իր ինֆորմացին, ու ոչ մեկ իրան էն Չուկի խմբագրածից չի համարի: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ի տարբերություն կնոջ բարձր դերի /այլ կերպ ասած՝ տեղդ վեր ընգի, ախչի, կամուսնանաս, կանես, մինչ էդ կրիչդ մաքուր պահի, հարևան կա, բան կա/ տղամարդը թքած ունի, որ իր թանկարժեք ինֆորմացիան կարա շաաաատ կասկածելի վայրերում հայտվի...նույնիսկ փողով ձեռք բերվի  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, դու ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես էն մարդուն, որը կողքինին չարախոսում է նրա համար, որ նա  երջանիկ է, ու հիմնականում հենց դրա համար են չարախոսում, նախանձից: Ո՞ւմ ա պետք էն հարգանքը, որ հիմնված է դիմացինի անբարո հոգեկան բավարարվածության վրա, թե համենայն դեպս նա էլ իմ պես կաշկանդված ա ու նույն դարդի մեջ տապակվում ա... Անբարոյականի հարգանքը ու՞մ ա պետք...


Վատ կվերաբերվեմ, *Շինարար* ջան, բայց ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք: ՈՒ մի բան առայժմ փաստ է` առանց հասարակական հարգանքի մեր երկրում հեռուն չես գնա...




> Բայց դա ո՞ւմ, ինչ գործն ա, ուրիշի տղամարդը հանգիստ քնում ա, թե չէ, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ ուրիշի դարդը թողնել ա պետք ուրիշին, ամեն մարդ թող իրա կյանքը ապրի:


Դա իդեալում, բայց իրականում հենց նույն այդ. "իրենց կյանքով ապրող" արևմուտքում դեղին մամուլը ծաղկում է:

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> ապեր, հիմա Հայաստանում քո ասած օբյեկտիվորեն հաջողակների գերակշիռ մասը օբյեկտիվորեն պոռնիկ ա, հոգեպես ու բարոյապես .... ինչի՞ հետևից ես ընկել, Մհեր ջան


Էդ էլ կա, բայց... իրանք արդեն հաջողության հասել են ու իրենցից կակ մինիմում կվախենան: Իսկ այ դեռ հաջողության ճանապարհին նոր-նոր առաջին քայլերն անողներին հասարակական հարգանքը կարցնելը մեծապես կդժվարացնի հետագա կյանքը: Վերցնենք նույն գոմիկներին - հա, հավասար են, հա, ամեն ինչ ընդունել ենք օրենսդրական մակարդակում: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, որ ասենք հարկային տեսուչը կամ օպերլիազորը *բացահայտ* գոմիկ է ու պատասխանիր - նման մարդը կկարողանա ընդունվել աշխատանքի և, եթե ինչ-որ հրաշքով հանկարծ ընդունվեց, կկարողանա նորմալ աշխատանքային հարաբերություններ ունենալ? Կարծում եմ` ոչ: Նույնն էլ մեր պարագայում` հա, գուցե և վախենալով, գուցե և շառից հեռու մնալու ձգտումով մարդիկ տղամարդու երեսին չեն ասի այն ամենը, ինչ մտածում են նրա կնոջ մասին, բայց որ չեն հարգի, չեն ընդունի ու, առիթի դեպքում, տեղ չեն տա, հավանական է...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էդ տելեեսիմինչիան էլ մրգեղենի ժամանակակից բառեզրն ա հա ՞  Որ քաղքենիները զրույցի ժամանակ իրենց վատ չզգան հանկարծ:
> Այսինքն ի՞նչ ա ստացվում, որ եթե կինը ինֆորմացիա կրողն ա, պետք ա իր էդ կրիչը 7-րդ հարկից ոչ մեկին ցույց չտա, ամաաան, չի կարելի, ինֆորմացիան շատ կլինի, կկախի սիստեման 
> 
> Իսկ տղամարդը քանի որ էդ ինֆոն տվողն ա, հանգիստ կարա շարժվող ու անշարժ ամեն առարկայի ուղղությամբ տարածի իր ինֆորմացին, ու ոչ մեկ իրան էն Չուկի խմբագրածից չի համարի: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ի տարբերություն կնոջ բարձր դերի /այլ կերպ ասած՝ տեղդ վեր ընգի, ախչի, կամուսնանաս, կանես, մինչ էդ կրիչդ մաքուր պահի, հարևան կա, բան կա/ տղամարդը թքած ունի, որ իր թանկարժեք ինֆորմացիան կարա շաաաատ կասկածելի վայրերում հայտվի...նույնիսկ փողով ձեռք բերվի


Տղամարդու մոտ, որքան գիտեմ ինֆորմացիան պահպանվում է ընդամենը երկու տարի, հետո ջնջվում է: Հետեւաբար, եթե կինը արարման համար ուզում է լավ մատերիալ ունենալ, բնականաբար պետք է խուսափի այն տղամարդուց ով՝ ինչպես արդարացի նշեցիր իր ինֆորմացիան տարածում է անշարժ կամ շարժական ամեն մի առարկայի ուղղությամբ :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է տելեգոնիային: Ես հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ ունի իր առաքելությունը: Բոլոր կանայք չէ, որ ծնվել են արարման առաքելությամբ: Մարմնավաճառությունը նույնքան հին մասնագիտություն է, որքան մարդկությունը եւ սա նույնպես առաքելություն է: Եվ տղամարդկանց 90 տոկոսը նախընտրում է երեխա ունենալ ոչ թե մարմնավաճառից այլ մաքուր կնոջից, որորվհետեւ շատ պարզ է այն գիտակցում է, որ միայն մաքուր կինը կարող է ցեղական, պարոդիստի երեխա բերել: Եւ ինչու՞ է մարմնավաճառը համարվում ոչ մաքու՞ր, հենց իմ նշած պարզ պատճառով, ումից ասես, ինչ ասես, չի *հավաքել:* Անգամ կենդանի բուծողները շարժվում են ելնելով տելեգոնիաի օրենքներով, իսկ մենք հենց հերթը հասնում ա մարդուն միանգամից դառնում ենք «ժամանակակից», ամեն տեսակ պայմանականություններից, կաղապարներից մեզ «բարձր» դասող: 
Ոչ ոք չի քարոզում մինչեւ 40 տարեկանը կույս մնալ, խոսքը տեղեկացած լինելու մասին է եւ սեռական զուգընկեր ընտրելու հարցում գրագետ մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու մասին է, որորվեհտեւ սեռական զուգընկերը դառնում է մատերիալ եւ էներգոինֆորմացիոն հայր, կամ ըստ նախապատվության բազմաթիվ հայրերից մեկը:

----------


## SSS

> Տելեգոնիան օգնում է գիտակցել, հասկանալ թե որքան բարձր է կնոջ դերը: Մարդկային սերնդի շարունակման, *արարման շնորհը պատկանում է հենց կնոջը: Կինը պետք է գիտակցի, որ իր ուսերին դրված է արարման մեծ առաքելություն*, պետք է հասկանա, որ իր օրգանիզմը կատարում է արտաքին աշխարհից ինֆորմացիան ընկալելու, պահպանելու եւ կրելու ֆունկցիա, այն ինֆորմացիան որը կինը ստանում է իր սեռական զուգընկերոջից, հատկապես առաջին զուգընկերոջից, ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչում, պահպանվում է, ֆիքսվում է, խմորում է հետագայում դառնալով [B]արարման մատերիալ:


Ի սեր աստծո  :Shok:  :Shok:   ասել կուզես ,որ տղամարդը ընդհանրապես արարման հետ կապ չունի?

----------


## Տրիբուն

արաաաաաաաաա.. փաստորեն տելեգոնիայա, ոչ թե տենելոգիա ... ես էլ  գիտեի էս տերմինը ջրի բաքերի «տեն»-ից ա գալիս .. էն էլ ա երկար, մտտնում ա բաքի մեջ ու ներսից տաքացնում ա.. ինֆորմացիան էլ մի քանի ժամ մնում ա, եթե թեմոսը լավն ա ..

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի սեր աստծո   ասել կուզես ,որ տղամարդը ընդհանրապես արարման հետ կապ չունի?


Վայ դե ունի: Ինֆո ա տալիս մեկումեջ:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, տելեգոնիա երևույթ գոյություն չունի ու չի էլ կարող ունենալ: Դա միջնադարյան հետամնաց մտքի արգասիք է ընդամենը: Մինչև հիմա տելեգոնիան ապացուցող ոչ մի գիտական փաստ չի հայտաբերվել: Հերիք ա նյու-էյջական, սուտի-գիտական ու աղանդավորական զիբիլներ կարդաք, մեր ինտելեկտը մի վիրավորեք էդպիսի դեբիլություններով:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Lem (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Shah (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ի սեր աստծո   ասել կուզես ,որ տղամարդը ընդհանրապես արարման հետ կապ չունի?


 :Shok:  Իսկ ո՞վ նման բան ասե՞ց, մատերիալը կինը ստանում է տղամարդուց: Առանց մատերիալ ի՞նչ արարում: Ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չի կորում, ու կինը առավել մեծ նշանակություն պետք է հատկացնի ոչ միայն նշածս ինֆորմացիայի որակին, այլ իր ուղեղի պարունակությանը, որոհետեւ արարման գլխավոր պրոցեսը կատարում է ուղեղից պտուղին փոխանցվող իմպուլսների շնորհիվ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժողովուրդ, տելեգոնիա երևույթ գոյություն չունի ու չի էլ կարող ունենալ: Դա միջնադարյան հետամնաց մտքի արգասիք է ընդամենը: Մինչև հիմա տելեգոնիան ապացուցող ոչ մի գիտական փաստ չի հայտաբերվել: Հերիք ա նյու-էյջական, սուտի-գիտական ու աղանդավորական զիբիլներ կարդաք, մեր ինտելեկտը մի վիրավորեք էդպիսի դեբիլություններով:


Ունի ունի Ռուֆուս ջան, էն էլ ոնց ունի, կենդանիներ բուծելիս ունի, իսկ մարդ արարելիս չունի՞

----------


## SSS

> Իսկ ո՞վ նման բան ասե՞ց, մատերիալը կինը ստանում է տղամարդուց: Առանց մատերիալ ի՞նչ արարում: Ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չի կորում, ու կինը առավել մեծ նշանակություն պետք է հատկացնի ոչ միայն նշածս ինֆորմացիայի որակին, այլ իր ուղեղի պարունակությանը, որոհետեւ արարման գլխավոր պրոցեսը կատարում է ուղեղից պտուղին փոխանցվող իմպուլսների շնորհիվ:


Ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ, ես որ ժամանակին տելեգոնիան ուսումնասիրած լինեի ոչ թե լավ ամուսին կունենայի հիմա այլ լավ մատերիալ  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ո՞վ նման բան ասե՞ց, մատերիալը կինը ստանում է տղամարդուց: Առանց մատերիալ ի՞նչ արարում: Ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չի կորում, ու կինը առավել մեծ նշանակություն պետք է հատկացնի ոչ միայն նշածս ինֆորմացիայի որակին, այլ իր ուղեղի պարունակությանը, որոհետեւ արարման գլխավոր պրոցեսը կատարում է ուղեղից պտուղին փոխանցվող իմպուլսների շնորհիվ:


Եկեք մոդերների խորհուրդ տանք թեմայի անունը փոխեն «նախամուսնական մատերիալի ու ինֆորմացիայի փոխանցում»:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Farfalla (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2013), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ունի ունի Ռուֆուս ջան, էն էլ ոնց ունի, կենդանիներ բուծելիս ունի, իսկ մարդ արարելիս չունի՞


Նենց հավես ա կարդալ, թե ոնց ես դու լուրջ դեմքով մարդկանց ասենք կովերի կամ եզների հետ համեմատում, ընդ որում բանական մարդ արարածի կողքը դնելով *բուծել* բառը  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Lem (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), SSS (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նենց հավես ա կարդալ, թե ոնց ես դու լուրջ դեմքով մարդկանց ասենք կովերի կամ եզների հետ համեմատում, ընդ որում բանական մարդ արարածի կողքը դնելով *բուծել* բառը


Նենց հավես ա կարդալ ու հետեւել, թե դու ոնց ես մարդ հասկացությունը անգամ կենդանական տեսակից ցածր դասում: Անգամ կենդանական աշխարհում էգերի հավանությունը ստանալու համար որձերի մեջ լուրջ պայքար ա գնում, որովհետեւ էգը նախընտրում ա սերունդ ունենալ նրանից ով կվաստակի այդ իրավունքը, ցույց կտա, որ լավագույնն ա: Իսկ մարդիկ գիտությամբ կչալեն:

----------


## SSS

> Նենց հավես ա կարդալ ու հետեւել, թե դու ոնց ես մարդ հասկացությունը անգամ կենդանական տեսակից ցածր դասում: Անգամ կենդանական աշխարհում էգերի հավանությունը ստանալու համար որձերի մեջ լուրջ պայքար ա գնում, որովհետեւ էգը նախընտրում ա սերունդ ունենալ նրանից ով կվաստակի այդ իրավունքը, ցույց կտա, որ լավագույնն ա: Իսկ մարդիկ գիտությամբ կչալեն:


Իսկ իրենք նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունենում են ?

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Rammstein (23.06.2011), Գալաթեա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չէ բայց էս տելեգոնիայի գաղափարն ինձ ահագին դուր եկավ, ժող։ Ուրեմն կարելի է բոլոր հանդիպած լավ տղամարդկանցից ինֆորմացիա հավաքել, որ հետո, երբ որոշես երեխա ունենալ, ունենաս, ասենք, հանճար, ոչ թե ամբողջ կյանքում միայն իրենց ամուսնուն (էն էլ հարց է, թե էդ ամուսինն ինչպիսի ինֆորմացիայի կրող է ։ՃՃՃ ) ճանաչած կանանց երեխաների նման...  :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Sambitbaba (19.10.2014), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ իրենք նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունենում են ?


Ես հարցին խնդրում եմ կցել նաև, իսկ կենդանիները կուսաթաղանթ ունենում են? Ինձ միշտ հուզելա ես հարցը

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նենց հավես ա կարդալ ու հետեւել, թե դու ոնց ես մարդ հասկացությունը անգամ կենդանական տեսակից ցածր դասում: Անգամ կենդանական աշխարհում էգերի հավանությունը ստանալու համար որձերի մեջ լուրջ պայքար ա գնում, որովհետեւ էգը նախընտրում ա սերունդ ունենալ նրանից ով կվաստակի այդ իրավունքը, ցույց կտա, որ լավագույնն ա: Իսկ մարդիկ գիտությամբ կչալեն:


Մեկ էլ չմոռանանք, որ կենդանական աշխարհում էգերը բուծվելու ամեն սեզոնին որձին փոխում: Որոշ կենդանիների մոտ էլ մի որձը սերունդա ա բուծում մի անգամից չերեզ մի քանի էգ: Դու էս տարբերակներից որի՞ կողմնակիցն ես:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ իրենք նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունենում են ?


Չէ հա, իրանք մեզնից բարձր են, նամուսն էլ չորս անգամ նորմայից ավել:
Մինչև  եկեղեցով, զագսով, հայաթի բիսետկով չամուսնանան,  ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա տալ-առնել:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ իրենք նախաամուսնական հարաբերություն ունենում են ?


Նրանք ովքեր ուզում են ցեղական շուն կամ կատու պահել, բնական է փողոցից չեն վերցնում, որովհետեւ ցեղական կենդանի կարող է ծնվել միայն ցեղական տեսակից: Իսկ մարդկանց մոտ պարզվում է էտպես չի, իսկ «զարգացածները» համարում են, որ մարդը իրավունք ունի ում հետ ուզես, երբ ուզես, որտեղ ուզես, առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ անգամ գիտական բժշկության ոլորտում ցանկացած նոր փորձարկում սկզբում մարդկային օրգանիզմին առավել մոտ գնտվող կենդանիների վրա է կատարվում հետո նոր մարդու, մարդիկ մոռացել են, որ կենդանի տեսակ են:

----------


## SSS

> Նրանք ովքեր ուզում են ցեղական շուն կամ կատու պահել, բնական է փողոցից չեն վերցնում, որովհետեւ ցեղական կենդանի կարող է ծնվել միայն ցեղական տեսակից: Իսկ մարդկանց մոտ պարզվում է էտպես չի, իսկ «զարգացածները» համարում են, որ մարդը իրավունք ունի ում հետ ուզես, երբ ուզես, որտեղ ուզես, առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ անգամ գիտական բժշկության ոլորտում ցանկացած նոր փորձարկում սկզբում մարդկային օրգանիզմին առավել մոտ գնտվող կենդանիների վրա է կատարվում հետո նոր մարդու, մարդիկ մոռացել են, որ կենդանի տեսակ են:


Նենց հետաքրքիրա դու էս ինչ գրում ես հասկանալով ես գրում, իսկ առավել հետաքրքիրա թե մարդու ցեղատեսակը որնա, կամ ընդհանրապես կա տենց բան, կամ եթե կա,ոնց կարելիա իմանալ?

----------


## Chuk

> Նրանք ովքեր ուզում են ցեղական շուն կամ կատու պահել, բնական է փողոցից չեն վերցնում, որովհետեւ ցեղական կենդանի կարող է ծնվել միայն ցեղական տեսակից: Իսկ մարդկանց մոտ պարզվում է էտպես չի, իսկ «զարգացածները» համարում են, որ մարդը իրավունք ունի ում հետ ուզես, երբ ուզես, որտեղ ուզես, առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ անգամ գիտական բժշկության ոլորտում ցանկացած նոր փորձարկում սկզբում մարդկային օրգանիզմին առավել մոտ գնտվող կենդանիների վրա է կատարվում հետո նոր մարդու, մարդիկ մոռացել են, որ կենդանի տեսակ են:


Չամիչ ջան, հիմա մենք ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցի:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Lem (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), SSS (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (23.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չամիչ ջան, հիմա մենք ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցի:


Յարխուշտա պարել գիտե՞ս, հավատու՞մ ես որ հայերն են տելեգոնել մնացած բոլոր ազգերին, ուրեմն ցեղական ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Չամիչ ջան, հիմա մենք ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցի:


Ի դեպ չմոռանամ ավելացնել, Չամիչ ջան, էդ ցեղական կենդանիների մեծ մասը ցեղական են ոչ իրենց կամքով: Մարդը (կենդանին) սիրահարվում ա հարևանի կենդանուն (ասենք կատվին), բայց իրան չեն թողնում սեքս անել, զոռով տանում իրա նման մի ուրիշ ցեղականի ծոցն են գցում, ինչ ա թե թանգանոց կենդանի «արտադրեն» ու հետ թանկ գնով ծախեն: Հա, առաջ մարդկանց մոտ էլ էր տենց: Աղջկան տղուն կնության էին տալիս, մինչև ամուսնական գիշերը իսկի չէր իմանում, թե ում հետ ա պսակված, որտև դրված էր միայն մեկ. ցեղը պահելու խնդիր: Էդ մարդու կյանքը, իր զգացմունքները, իր հանգստությունը, խիղճը ու նման բաներն արհամարհված էին:

Անեկդոտ մը.
Ուրեմն մի աղջկա կնության են տալիս, բայց սա չի իմանում մարդն ով ա: Էդ տուն էլ որ գնում ա՝ 8 տղա ա լինում:
Առաջին գիշերը հերթով գալիս են մտնում են խեղճ աղջկա ծոցը: 
Էս աղջիկն էլ հլու-հնազանդ բոլորին ընդունում ա: Բայց առավոտը վեր ա կենում ու գնում սկեսուր-մայրիկի մոտ:
- Մայրիկ ջան, - ասում ա, - մենակ մի բան ասա, սրանցից ո՞ր մեկն էր իմ մարդը:
- Վիի՜, ախչի՛, - վրդովում ա սկեսուր մայրիկը, - մի օր ա էս տուն ես եկել՝ արդեն «իմ ու քո՞» ես անում...

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ես հարցին խնդրում եմ կցել նաև, իսկ կենդանիները կուսաթաղանթ ունենում են? Ինձ միշտ հուզելա ես հարցը


Չեն ունենում: Նույնիսկ էգ կապիկները կուսաթաղանթ չունեն...

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Լուսաբեր (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, հիմա մենք ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցի:


Չուկ ջան, ես ո՞վ եմ, որ ինձ թույլ տամ որոշել թե դու ով ե՞ս:

Ես հավատում եմ տելեգոնիային եւ արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը: Նրանք ովքեր չեն հավատում, ազատ են ապրել այնպես ինչպես իրենց սիրտն է թելադրում: Բազմիցս նշել եմ տարբեր թեմաներում, որ սիրած մարդու հետ սեռական կյանքով չապրելը համարել եմ եւ համարում եմ աննորմալություն: Կինը իրավունք ունի սիրել եւ սիրվել եւ իրավունք ունի կրել իր սիրած տղամարդուց ստացած ինֆորմացիան, դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:  Բայց մինչեւ այս կամ այն հարաբերությունները խորացնելը պիտի մի լավ ծանր ու թեթեւ անել եւ կասկածի ոչ մի նշույլ չունենալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Յարխուշտա պարել գիտե՞ս, հավատու՞մ ես որ հայերն են տելեգոնել մնացած բոլոր ազգերին, ուրեմն ցեղական ես:


 :Shok:  Քեզ լավ ե՞ս զգում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես ո՞վ եմ, որ ինձ թույլ տամ որոշել թե դու ով ե՞ս:


Նկատի ունեի ոչ թե ինձ, այլ ինձ ու քեզ: Ավելին, ոչ թե միայն ինձ ու քեզ, այլ մեր բոլոր հայրենակիցներին:
Հիմա ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցային:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես հավատում եմ տելեգոնիային եւ արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը: Նրանք ովքեր չեն հավատում, ազատ են ապրել այնպես ինչպես իրենց սիրտն է թելադրում: Բազմիցս նշել եմ տարբեր թեմաներում, որ սիրած մարդու հետ սեռական կյանքով չապրելը համարել եմ եւ համարում եմ աննորմալություն: Կինը իրավունք ունի սիրել եւ սիրվել եւ իրավունք ունի կրել իր սիրած տղամարդուց ստացած ինֆորմացիան, դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:  Բայց մինչեւ այս կամ այն հարաբերությունները խորացնելը պիտի մի լավ ծանր ու թեթեւ անել եւ կասկածի ոչ մի նշույլ չունենալ:


 Չամիչ ջան, այսինքն` ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե սպիտակամորթ կնոջ առաջին սեռական հարաբերությունը լինի սևամորթ տղամարդու հետ, ապա մի քանի տարի հետո, երբ էդ կինը երեխա ունենա սպիտակամորթ տղամարդուց, հնարավոր ա, որ էդ երեխան սևամո՞րթ լինի: Այսինքն` խառնուրդ /մուլատ/:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նկատի ունեի ոչ թե ինձ, այլ ինձ ու քեզ: Ավելին, ոչ թե միայն ինձ ու քեզ, այլ մեր բոլոր հայրենակիցներին:
> Հիմա ցեղակա՞ն ենք, թե՞ փողոցային:


Հարցդ տալուց առաջ կարդայիր նաեւ գրածիս շարունակությունը: Կարծում եմ հարցիդ սպառիչ պատասխանը կստանաս:
Հայերը շնորհիվ իրենց ադաթների բավականին հաջող կերպով պահպանել են իրենց ցեղական տեսակը:Այո, հայերը ցեղական են:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցդ տալուց առաջ կարդայիր նաեւ գրածիս շարունակությունը: Կարծում եմ հարցիդ սպառիչ պատասխանը կստանաս:
> Հայերը շնորհիվ իրենց ադաթների բավականին հաջող կերպով պահպանել են իրենց ցեղական տեսակը:Այո, հայերը ցեղական են:


Պարզապես ճշտում էի, դա ես նկատի ունեցել, թե ոչ:
Պատասխանդ լսելուց հետո «ներողամիտ» ժպտում եմ:

Ինչևէ: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրանում է նման կեղծ արժեքների, պնդումների հավատալուց, ապա թող հավատա: Ես դեմ չեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, այսինքն` ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե սպիտակամորթ կնոջ առաջին սեռական հարաբերությունը լինի սևամորթ տղամարդու հետ, ապա մի քանի տարի հետո, երբ էդ կինը երեխա ունենա սպիտակամորթ տղամարդուց, հնարավոր ա, որ էդ երեխան սևամո՞րթ լինի: Այսինքն` խառնուրդ /մուլատ/:


Մանուլ ջան, դա ես չեմ ուզում ասել, երեւույթը ուսումնասիրողները նշում են որ եղել են նաեւ նման դեպքեր:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Այո, *հայերը ցեղական են*:


Մամա ջաաան...  :Shok:   :Scare: 
Ես չեմ ուզում ցեղական լինել։ Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ նման չափանիշներով բնութագրեն։ Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ իմ մեր ազգին չչարչրկել զանազան անասնաբուծական համեմատություններով։

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Lem (08.07.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պարզապես ճշտում էի, դա ես նկատի ունեցել, թե ոչ:
> Պատասխանդ լսելուց հետո «ներողամիտ» ժպտում եմ:
> 
> Ինչևէ: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրանում է նման կեղծ արժեքների, պնդումների հավատալուց, ապա թող հավատա: Ես դեմ չեմ:


Հայ կանանց ինքնագնահատականը նման ժեստերի կարիքը կարծում եմ ունի, որովհետեւ, երեույթը դարեր շարունակ մատուցվել է միանգամայն այլ՝ տղամարդու մեծարման, եւ կնոջը իրավազուրկ դարձնելու  խեղաթյուրված տեսանկյունից: Իսկ սա երեւույթի մատուցման միանգամայն հակառակ ձեւ է, որտեղ կինը հայտնվում է գլխավոր դերում: Իզուր չէ, որ ասվում է՝ мать природа, мать земля, мать вселенная:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## murmushka

կներեք միամիտիս, բայց հարց թեմայի վերնագրից ինձ մոտ ամեն դեպքում ծագել է այն ենթադրությունը, որ ի վերջո արձանագրվել է ամուսնություն, իսկ հիմա քննարկում ենք ճիշտ են վարվել, որ նախքան ամուսնությունն են հարաբերվել, այդպես չէ՞: և ուրեմն ինչ ուզում են թող անեն, եթե երկու գիտակից մարդիկ, որոշել են, որ ամուսնանալու են, որը ենթադրում է նաև սեռական հարաբերություն, ուրեմն իրենց իսկ որոշումն է երբ զբաղվեն ու ինչպես: կամ թեմայի վերնագիրն է պետք փոխել, կամ էլ ... եսիմ է......
կյանքն էնքան բարդ է, ու դ-վարություններն այնքան շատ են հետ նախ ամուսնական կյանքում, որ չարժի ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնել նման մտքերով ու մտահոգություններով: կարևորը մարդ իր կյանքում միշտ գիտակցված քայլ անի ու պատրաստ լինի նաև տվյալ քայլի պատասպանատվությունը կրել... մնացյալն անհեթեթություն է

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Claudia Mori (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Գալաթեա (23.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մամա ջաաան...  
> Ես չեմ ուզում ցեղական լինել։ Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ նման չափանիշներով բնութագրեն։ Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ իմ մեր ազգին չչարչրկել զանազան անասնաբուծական համեմատություններով։


Չես ուզում մի եղի Նաիրուհի ջան: Այն ինչ *էս*, քո ընտրությունը չի, եւ քո միջամտությունը չի, այլ ծնողներինդ: Իսկ այն ինչ կլինեն քո զավակները, արդեն քո ընտրությունն ա ու քո՝ արարման պրոցեսին գիտակցական կամ կամայական մոտեցում ունենալը:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ կանանց ինքնագնահատականը նման ժեստերի կարիքը կարծում եմ ունի, որովհետեւ, երեույթը դարեր շարունակ մատուցվել է միանգամայն այլ՝ տղամարդու մեծարման, եւ կնոջը իրավազուրկ դարձնելու  խեղաթյուրված տեսանկյունից: Իսկ սա երեւույթի մատուցման միանգամայն հակառակ ձեւ է, որտեղ կինը հայտնվում է գլխավոր դերում: Իզուր չէ, որ ասվում է՝ мать природа, мать земля, мать вселенная:


Այ մարդ, դե մենք էլ հավասարացրել ենք, բռնել ռուսներից թխել ու դարձրել ենք *մայր* *հայր*ենիք  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Որտեղից ուր եք հասել ժողովուրդ ջան, ցեղական լինելը կամ չլինելը որոշելը ինչ կապ ունի բուն թեմայի հետ

Ի դեպ ինֆորմացիայի փոխանցման մասին ես էլ էի լսել, համաձայն եմ այդ վարկածի հետ, բայց... կա մի բայց ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, ոսկե միջինը: Այդ պահը պետք չէ սարսափ ֆիլմ դարձնել:
Ուղղակի խոսելուց միշտ ավելի հեշտ է, իրականությունը ավելի անսպասելի ու դաժան է, կարող ենք տարիներով մտածել մի բանի մասին, իսկ հարկն եղած պահին վարվել ճիշտ հակառակ կերպ, դրա համար կարծում եմ առաջինը սեփական անձը պետք է ճանաչել, հասկանալ թե ինչ է պետք կոնկրետ քեզ:
Անձամբ ես դեռ այնքան էլ չեմ հասկացել

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## Kita

Էս թեմայից նավսի հոտ է գալիս :Jpit: 

Փաստորեն Չամիչ ջան մինչ այս երևույթի բացահայտումը քո կյանքում դու քեզ ինքնագնահատակից զուրկ, իրավազուրկ աղջիկ էիր համարու՞մ ::}:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Claudia Mori (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էս թեմայից նավսի հոտ է գալիս
> 
> Փաստորեն Չամիչ ջան մինչ այս երևույթի բացահայտումը քո կյանքում դու քեզ ինքնագնահատակից զուրկ, իրավազուրկ աղջիկ էիր համարու՞մ


Այո Կիտա ջան, ապրես, խնդիրը շատ խորը ընկալեցիր, իրավազուրկ-իրավազուրկ ապրել եմ, փառքու պատիվ տելեգոնիային վերջապես իրավազրկանքներից ազատվեցի: :Blink:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Մանուլ ջան, դա ես չեմ ուզում ասել, երեւույթը ուսումնասիրողները նշում են որ եղել են նաեւ նման դեպքեր:


Ուրեմն էդ երևույթը ուսումնասիրողներն (որոնք նշում են այդպիսի դեպքերի մասին) առնվազն ապուշ են եղել, որ չեն արձանագրել այդ դեպքերը ու հերքել ժամանակակից գենետիկան, ստացել նոբելյան մրցանակ....  :LOL: 
Կամ էլ հերթական սուտասանները, որոնք ապուշների գլուխը ապուշ բաներ են լցնում: Տեղն ա դրանց:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այ մարդ, դե մենք էլ հավասարացրել ենք, բռնել ռուսներից թխել ու դարձրել ենք *մայր* *հայր*ենիք


Իսկապես, մոռացել էի ամենակարեւորը՝ Родина Мать :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

12 անդամ, 7 հյուր  :LOL:

----------


## Lem

Գնալով ամեն ինչ ավելի ա բարդանում... Երեխեք ջան, երբ վերջնական որոշեք՝ ճիշտը որն ա, մի տեղ մեծ ու կարմիր տառերով կգրեք, մարդ ես...

----------

Lion (23.06.2011), matlev (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուրեմն էդ երևույթը ուսումնասիրողներն (որոնք նշում են այդպիսի դեպքերի մասին) առնվազն ապուշ են եղել, որ չեն արձանագրել այդ դեպքերը ու հերքել ժամանակակից գենետիկան, ստացել նոբելյան մրցանակ.... 
> Կամ էլ հերթական սուտասանները, որոնք ապուշների գլուխը ապուշ բաներ են լցնում: Տեղն ա դրանց:


Ապա-ապա, կխնդրեի փաստերով, էտ ո՞վ է գաղտնի գաղտնի նոբելյան մրցանակ վաստակել, ինչքան գիտեմ երեւույթի հերքմանը լծված երանդուն գործիչնեը պոռնոինդուստրիայի մագնատների պատվեր իրականացնողներն են:

----------

Լեռնցի (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 12 անդամ, 7 հյուր


Հա Կարինե ջան, էդ ա:
Ցեղական հային հուզող հիմնական հյուրաշատ թեմաները՝ Եվրատեսիլի պարտություն, սեքսի բացակայություն, մոդերի ընտրություն:

----------

Claudia Mori (23.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Ապա-ապա, կխնդրեի փաստերով, էտ ո՞վ է գաղտնի գաղտնի նոբելյան մրցանակ վաստակել, ինչքան գիտեմ երեւույթի հերքմանը լծված երանդուն գործիչնեը պոռնոինդուստրիայի մագնատների պատվեր իրականացնողներն են:


Ուրախ եմ Ձեզ համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուրախ եմ Ձեզ համար:


Ի դեպ, տրադիցիոն գիտության այն ներկայացուցիչները ովքեր կփորձեն հերքել կամ հաստատել երեւույթի իրական կամ ոչ իրական լինելը կբախվեն իրենց իսկ կողմից սահմանված աշխարհընկալման եւ աշխարհճանաչման  կաղապարներին, պատնեշներին, որորհետեւ եթե նկատել եք, տելեգոնիայն խոսում է ինֆոմացիայի ոչ նյութական այլ էներգոինֆորամցիոն փոխանցման մասին: Ինպես գիտեք տրադիցիոն գիտության համար կա միայն նյութ եւ ոչ մի այլ բան նյութից այն կողմ:
Տելեգոնիա երեույթը գործում է անգամ այն դեպքում երբ կնոջ օրգանիզմ չի թափանցել եւ ոչ մի գրամ սերմնահեղուկ:

----------


## Գեա

> Տղամարդու մոտ, որքան գիտեմ ինֆորմացիան պահպանվում է ընդամենը երկու տարի, հետո ջնջվում է: Հետեւաբար, եթե կինը արարման համար ուզում է լավ մատերիալ ունենալ, բնականաբար պետք է խուսափի այն տղամարդուց ով՝ ինչպես արդարացի նշեցիր իր ինֆորմացիան տարածում է անշարժ կամ շարժական ամեն մի առարկայի ուղղությամբ
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է տելեգոնիային: Ես հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ ունի իր առաքելությունը: Բոլոր կանայք չէ, որ ծնվել են արարման առաքելությամբ: Մարմնավաճառությունը նույնքան հին մասնագիտություն է, որքան մարդկությունը եւ սա նույնպես առաքելություն է: Եվ տղամարդկանց 90 տոկոսը նախընտրում է երեխա ունենալ ոչ թե մարմնավաճառից այլ մաքուր կնոջից, որորվհետեւ շատ պարզ է այն գիտակցում է, որ միայն մաքուր կինը կարող է ցեղական, պարոդիստի երեխա բերել: Եւ ինչու՞ է մարմնավաճառը համարվում ոչ մաքու՞ր, հենց իմ նշած պարզ պատճառով, ումից ասես, ինչ ասես, չի *հավաքել:* Անգամ կենդանի բուծողները շարժվում են ելնելով տելեգոնիաի օրենքներով, իսկ մենք հենց հերթը հասնում ա մարդուն միանգամից դառնում ենք «ժամանակակից», ամեն տեսակ պայմանականություններից, կաղապարներից մեզ «բարձր» դասող: 
> Ոչ ոք չի քարոզում մինչեւ 40 տարեկանը կույս մնալ, խոսքը տեղեկացած լինելու մասին է եւ սեռական զուգընկեր ընտրելու հարցում գրագետ մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու մասին է, որորվեհտեւ սեռական զուգընկերը դառնում է մատերիալ եւ էներգոինֆորմացիոն հայր, կամ ըստ նախապատվության բազմաթիվ հայրերից մեկը:


Չամիչ ջան կներես, բայց ուղղակի չէ կարող չմիջամտել:Տելեգոնիան հետաքրքիր,բայց գիտական հիմքից բացարձակ ձուրկ տեսություն է, կարծում եմ ստեղծված հատուկ նպատակով , վերջին հիսուն տարիների սեռ հեղափոխության գլխապատառ ընթացքը մի քիչ դանդաղեցնելու համար,Տղամարդը կնոջը փոխանցում է գենետիկ ինֆորմացիա ,որը գտնվում է մի փոքրիկ , աչքով անտեսանելի ,բայց լրիվ ուսումնասիրված բջջի`սպերմատազոիդի  միջոցով , որն էլ ապրում է երեք օր մաքսիմում ու մեռնում է:Սա այսպես :Smile: 
Եթե տելեգոնիան ճիշտ է, ուրեմն ստացվում է , որ կինը հատկապես պետք է իր ու իր ապագա սերնդի գլխի ճարը տեսնի ու աշխատի , որ առաջին սեռ հանդիպումը կայանա նորմալ գենետիկ հավաքակազմ ունեցող տղամարդու հետ, ջանդամը ամուսնացած է թե չէ, բա ոնց, բա ինչ իմանա, կարող է չէ ամուսինը անկապի մեկը դուրս գա ,հո երեխաների ապագայի հետ չի խաղա; :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Ի դեպ, տրադիցիոն գիտության այն ներկայացուցիչները ովքեր կփորձեն հերքել կամ հաստատել երեւույթի իրական կամ ոչ իրական լինելը կբախվեն իրենց իսկ կողմից սահմանված աշխարհընկալման եւ աշխարհճանաչման  կաղապարներին, պատնեշներին, որորհետեւ եթե նկատել եք, տելեգոնիայն խոսում է ինֆոմացիայի ոչ նյութական այլ էներգոինֆորամցիոն փոխանցման մասին: Ինպես գիտեք տրադիցիոն գիտության համար կա միայն նյութ եւ ոչ մի այլ բան նյութից այն կողմ:
> Տելեգոնիա երեույթը գործում է անգամ այն դեպքում երբ կնոջ օրգանիզմ չի թափանցել եւ ոչ մի գրամ սերմնահեղուկ:


Սարսափ: Իսկ առանց սեռական հարաբերության էդ "էներգոինֆորմացիոն փոխանցումը" լինու՞մ ա: Թե պարտադիր ինչ-որ բան, պետք ա ինչ-որ տեղ մտցնել այդ "ոչ նյութական փոխանցման" համար:  :Xeloq: 

Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք "ինֆոմացիայի ոչ նյութական այլ էներգոինֆորամցիոն փոխանցման" նպատակով մատը մտցնել կնոջ ըըըը... ասենք ականջը, քիթը, ի՞նչ ուսումնասիրություններ կան այս ուղղությամբ: (Զուտ տրադիցիոն, գիտական հետաքրքրասիրություն:  :Think:  )

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան կներես, բայց ուղղակի չէ կարող չմիջամտել:Տելեգոնիան հետաքրքիր,բայց գիտական հիմքից բացարձակ ձուրկ տեսություն է, կարծում եմ ստեղծված հատուկ նպատակով , վերջին հիսուն տարիների սեռ հեղափոխության գլխապատառ ընթացքը մի քիչ դանդաղեցնելու համար,Տղամարդը կնոջը փոխանցում է գենետիկ ինֆորմացիա ,որը գտնվում է մի փոքրիկ , աչքով անտեսանելի ,բայց լրիվ ուսումնասիրված բջջի`սպերմատազոիդի  միջոցով , որն էլ ապրում է երեք օր մաքսիմում ու մեռնում է:Սա այսպես
> Եթե տելեգոնիան ճիշտ է, ուրեմն ստացվում է , որ կինը հատկապես պետք է իր ու իր ապագա սերնդի գլխի ճարը տեսնի ու աշխատի , որ առաջին սեռ հանդիպումը կայանա նորմալ գենետիկ հավաքակազմ ունեցող տղամարդու հետ, ջանդամը ամուսնացած է թե չէ, բա ոնց, բա ինչ իմանա, կարող է չէ ամուսինը անկապի մեկը դուրս գա ,հո երեխաների ապագայի հետ չի խաղա;


Գեա ջան, գոյություն ունի տրադիցիոն գիտություն, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի տրադիցոն գիտության՝ գիտական հոտազոտություններ կատարելու զինանոցը բավական աղքատիկ է ու սահմանափակ:Տրադիցոին գիտությունը ավելի շատ զբաղված է աշխարհամերժմամբ քան թե աշխարհաճանաչմամբ, եւ իր մենաշնորհային դիրքերը ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում զիջել շատ պարզ պատճառով, դեղային ինդուստրիան ահռելի ինդուստրիա է,որի շահերից է բխում ամեն կերպ մարդուն դարձնել կախյալ եւ ներշնչել, որ մարդը ոչինչ է, ոչ հոգի ունի, ոչ էներգոինֆորմացիոն դաշտ ունի, մարդը ընդամենը անիմաստ մատերի է, որի աշխատանքի խափանման դեպքում օգնություն կարելի է սպասել միայն դեղերից:
Փառք ու պատիվ ճապոնացի եւ ռուս գիտնականներին, էլի գոնե նրանք են փորձում ինչ որ կերպ հաղթահարել ու ճեղքել այդ ահռելի պատնեշները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք "ինֆոմացիայի ոչ նյութական այլ էներգոինֆորամցիոն փոխանցման" նպատակով ... մտցնել կնոջ ... ականջը, քիթը...  )


Լյով, բայց դու յաման ֆանտազիա ունես  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Լյով, բայց դու յաման ֆանտազիա ունես


Ռուֆուս, ես նշել եմ՝ մատը: Մոտեցումս ավանդական գիտական ա: Ես ոչ տրադիցիոնից բան չեմ հասկանում:  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սարսափ: Իսկ առանց սեռական հարաբերության էդ "էներգոինֆորմացիոն փոխանցումը" լինու՞մ ա: Թե պարտադիր ինչ-որ բան, պետք ա ինչ-որ տեղ մտցնել այդ "ոչ նյութական փոխանցման" համար: 
> 
> Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք "ինֆոմացիայի ոչ նյութական այլ էներգոինֆորամցիոն փոխանցման" նպատակով մատը մտցնել կնոջ ըըըը... ասենք ականջը, քիթը, ի՞նչ ուսումնասիրություններ կան այս ուղղությամբ: (Զուտ տրադիցիոն, գիտական հետաքրքրասիրություն:  )


 :Smile: Ինֆորմացիայի ամենաուժեղ փոխանողը հանդիսանում է հենց առաջին զուգընկերը ով կնոջը զրկել է կուսությունից: Դե եթե զրկել ա ուրեմն հաստատ զրկված չի եղել, մեղա մեղա :Blush: 

Մոռացա ասեմ, ախր խոսքը գնում է սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին,  դրա համար գոյություն ունենա հատուկ նախասահմանված սեռական օրգաններ, բայց դե չեմ չոռտ նե շուտիտ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դա իդեալում, բայց իրականում հենց նույն այդ. "իրենց կյանքով ապրող" արևմուտքում դեղին մամուլը ծաղկում է:


Լիոն, Արևելքն ու Արևմուտքը ինձ համար չափանիշ չեն, ես իդեալն եմ ուզում, կարանք ասենք՝ ուտոպիա է, անհնար, կարանք փորձենք մոտենալ: Շատ բան կարող ա ինքս չկարողանամ հաղթահարել, բայց հաղթահարողին միայն ողջունում եմ ու հիանում նրանով ոչ թե էջեր շարունակ փնովում ու չարախոսում, էսքան բան....

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, տելեգոնիան լավ բան ա, պատկերացնում եք ոնց ա մեծացնում լավ սերունդ ունենալու հավանականությունը, եթե աղջիկները սկսեն դրան հավատալ, պատկերացնում եք ինչ կկատարվի, հենց որակյալ գեներով տղամարդու հանդիպեն ամեն դեպքում մի հատ ՆՍՀ կաշխատեն հետը ունենալ, թող լինի էլի, լավ զապասը, լավ բան ա, էլ չեմ ասում առաջինի մասին, թե հիմա մտածում են դե լավ, ՆՍՀ անենք, հետո կամուսնանանք երևի, էդ ժամանակ կմտածեն՝ ամուսնանանք չամուսնանանք, մի հատ ՆՍՀ անենք, թող գեները գրանցվեն, վաղը մյուս օրը պետք կգան, հետո ամուսին ընտրելիս էլ էլ առանձնապես չեն մտածի լավն ա, վատն ա, խելոք ա, ապուշ ա, կարևորը իրանք արդեն իրանց զապասը ունեն  :LOL:  Չէ, շատ լավ բան ա, ափսոս ժամանակին չեմ իմացել, հիմա էլ արդեն ուշ ա  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (24.06.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Farfalla (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջին էջը կարդացի. ուրախ ա անցնում ստեղ ժամանակը փաստորեն  :Jpit: :

*Ariadna*, տուն ա, մի օր պետք կգա  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մամա ջաաան...  
> Ես չեմ ուզում ցեղական լինել։ Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ նման չափանիշներով բնութագրեն։ Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ իմ մեր ազգին չչարչրկել զանազան անասնաբուծական համեմատություններով։


Նաիրուհի ջան, եթե մի ազգ անասնական օրենքներով է ուզում ապրել, այդ ազգին ի՞նչ համեմատություններով վորակել:

----------

Shah (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա ջան, գոյություն ունի տրադիցիոն գիտություն, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի տրադիցոն գիտության՝ գիտական հոտազոտություններ կատարելու զինանոցը բավական աղքատիկ է ու սահմանափակ:Տրադիցոին գիտությունը ավելի շատ զբաղված է աշխարհամերժմամբ քան թե աշխարհաճանաչմամբ, եւ իր մենաշնորհային դիրքերը ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում զիջել շատ պարզ պատճառով, դեղային ինդուստրիան ահռելի ինդուստրիա է,որի շահերից է բխում ամեն կերպ մարդուն դարձնել կախյալ եւ ներշնչել, որ մարդը ոչինչ է, ոչ հոգի ունի, ոչ էներգոինֆորմացիոն դաշտ ունի, մարդը ընդամենը անիմաստ մատերի է, որի աշխատանքի խափանման դեպքում օգնություն կարելի է սպասել միայն դեղերից:
> Փառք ու պատիվ ճապոնացի եւ ռուս գիտնականներին, էլի գոնե նրանք են փորձում ինչ որ կերպ հաղթահարել ու ճեղքել այդ ահռելի պատնեշները:


Չամիչ ջան դու արի կլինի թարկիր այդ կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթը ոսկեպատելը,ուզում էրի ասել տելեգոնապատելը:Ինքը , ոնց որ ուզում է ժանգոտվի, կարող է էն չխոսկանության ու տղամարդու հետ հաց չուտելու ապուշ սովորության նման գնա կորչի դրանից էլ պրծնենք:Նախամուսնական սեռ հարաբերությունների ներկա չգրված օրենքների մեջ մի մեծ անարդարություն կա , տղային կարելի է ,աղջկան  չէ, դա էլ այսպես ասած պլավնի տեղափողվում է հետամուսնական ժամանակաշրջան , տղամարդուն կարելի է կնոջը ,ոչ:Ինչու?, որովհետև պատրիարխատ է , ու անհիշելի ժամանակներից տղամարդու համար կինը իր սեփականությունն է , այսպես ասած անձնական օգտագործման իրը, դե էլ ով կգնա խանութից օգտագործված իր կգնի , բոլորն էլ նորմալ չօգտագործած նասկի են ուզում հագնեն,ով էլ որ սեքնդ հենդ է գնում թարս են նայում:Այ տեսնում ես  ամեն ինչ ինչքան տխուր է, մինչև հիմա էլ սեռ հարաբերություն ունեցած աղջկան նայում են , որպես օգտագործած նասկու,առանց հարգելու նրա ապրելու ու ընտրություն ունենալու իրավունքը ու այստեղ էլ հենց սկզբից դա էր քննարկվում թե արդյոք աղջիկը պետք է ապրի մինչ ամուսնական սեռ կյանքով թե չէ, տղաների մասին խոսք չկա , իրենք խաղից դուրս են , իրենք ազատ են , ուզում է մեկն ունենան ուզում է հազարումեկը նրա ապագա կինը դրանով չի հետաքրքրվի , դրանից չի տանջվի, ու իրեն հարց չի տա թե ախր այդ հազարի մեջ , հո բոլորը անբարոյական չէին , ախր կարող է այս իմ հերոսը մի նորմալ կյանք է վարի տվել, եթե իմանա էլ , նորից այդ աղջկան կմեղադրի:Իսկ իրականությունը նրանում է , որ սեռ կյանքով ապրող աղջիկների մեծ մասը(խոսքը այն քարշ եկողներին չի վերաբերում) այդ քայլին գնում են հավությունից, սիրում են, տղեն էլ ստիպում է , թե եթե սիրում ես ուրեմն ապացուցիր ու....այդ լավ տղեն էլ հետո խիղճը գրպանը դրած բիզա վախտ հավերին է հիշում ու հաշվում ու էխ էխ անելով քաղցր ջահելությունն է հիշում : 
Հիմա քանի դեռ մեր մոտ այս մտածելակերպն է իհարկե հավանալ պետք չէ ու "ամրոցը պետք է անառիկ պահել", որովհետև եթե տղան սիրում է կդիմանա , համ էլ դա իրենց փորած փոսն է թող իրենք էլ այդ փոսի ձեռը տանջվեն, որ շատ  տանջվեն կարող է այդ փոսը լցնեն ու էս թեման էլ հետը պրծնի գնա , թե չէ հոգիներս արդեն դուրս եկավ :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հիմա էլ դուք սկսեցիք կարմիր խնձորի գովքը տանե՞լ :Tongue:  Թե՞ ավելի լավ ա էն մոտեցումը, որ կարելի է ՆԱՀ, բայց ում հետ, հեչ կարեւոր չի:Ժող ջան, վերջ ի վերջո կողմնորոշվեք:

----------

Գեա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Գեա ջան, ուշադիր կարդա իմ գրառումները: Ոչինչ ոչ ոսկեպատել եմ, ոչ էլ անգամ արծաթապատել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հլը մի րոպե… :Xeloq:  Եթե զույգը չի ամուսնացել, ուրեմն իրար հետ ընգեր-ընգերուհի են: Ընգերուհին էլ սրբություն ա: Ու տղեն պատրաստվում ա իրա սրբությունը ոտնակոխ անի՞: Արա լավ էլի, հայ ենք վերջապես::tzbex

----------

Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Հիմա էլ դուք սկսեցիք կարմիր խնձորի գովքը տանե՞լ Թե՞ ավելի լավ ա էն մոտեցումը, որ կարելի է ՆԱՀ, բայց ում հետ, հեչ կարեւոր չի:Ժող ջան, վերջ ի վերջո կողմնորոշվեք:


ես ուր կարմիր խնձորի գովքը ուր, դա մի չտեսնված չլսված ապուշ արարողակարգ է , մոտավորապես այս սցենարով
վաղ առավոտ էր, գիշերվա անհասկանալի ու սարսափելի դեպքերից հետո ԵՎԱն մի կերպ քնել էր, ավելի շուտ աչքը մի կերպ կպցրել էր, երբ հանկարծ ամուսինը սկսեց բոթել նրան , ԵՎԱն վախեցած մտածեց "յա էս ինչ է էլի ուզում ինձնից" ,բայց բանից պարզվեց , որ ուզելու հերթը հիմա սկեսուր մայրիկնն ու սկեսրայր հայրիկինն է,այսինքն ԱԴԱՆՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ամբողջ ցեղաընտանիքախմբինն է:Բավարարվելուց հետո ԱԴԱՄՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ պատուհանից մի ամբողջ օր տատանվում էր "ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԽՆՁՈՐ" նկարած սավանը, որը ամպագոռգոռ բարբառում էր "սմատռիտե ի զավիդույտե":
Կարմիր խնձորի այսինքն աղջկա բարոյականության խնդիրները վերաբերում է միայն ամուսնուն ու եթե չափահաս զույգը որոշում է ՆԱՀ անել մինչև ամւսնության թղթաբանությունը , դա ոչ մեկի գործն էլ չի,ու ոչ էլ անբարոյական է:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Նաիրուհի ջան, եթե մի ազգ անասնական օրենքներով է  ուզում ապրել, այդ ազգին ի՞նչ համեմատություններով վորակել:


Արսեն  ջա, համ ասում են չէ, մենք մարդ ենք, համ էլ ուզում են ամեն սեզոնի մի  զույգ փոխեն... 

մեկել աղջիկ տղա հավասարություն ու նման բաներ.. ասում եմ պտի  շուտ ասեին մինչ ամուսնանալս իմանայի...
թե չէ սաղ օր լիֆտ առաջինն են մտնում, մեքենայի դուռ ենք բացում, քֆուր  չենք տալիս կանանց մոտ, աշխատում ենք, բա իմանայինք ամանները մենք լվանայինք,  իրանք էլ կլուչները ձեռքներին 100 մետր բարձրության վրա գործ անեյին առանց  ստռախովչնի պարանի, բա որ շուտ իմանայինք որ մենք հավասար ենք տոլմեն մենք  կփաթաթեինք նոր տարուն ու էֆելյան աշտարակի մասին մենք երազեինք իրանք էլ  էդ երազանքը թող իրականացնեին... աչքերս նոր ա բացվում որ տրանսպորտում  իզուր եմ տեղ տվել, մոտոյի վրա էլ պտի հետևին նստեմ սրանից հետո... թող քշի.. տաքսու շոֆեռ կնանիք էլ թող զդաչի չունենան սրանից հետո =)

էդ տելեգոնյան ո՞վ մեջ բերեց... ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա, հոմ ֆլեշկա չի էդ կնիկը կամ էլ իրա որոշ տեղը: =))

h.գ. հիմա ասում եմ տեսնես ով հանգիստ կտաներ, եթե իրա կնոջ հետ ես մի հատ ՆՍՀ  ունենայի ինքն էլ դրանից հետո ամուսնանար էդ կնոջ հետ... լրիվ մաքուրով =))

h.h.գ. Արսեն ջան, անկեղծ նախանձում եմ որ քո տարիքին չեմ, համոզված եմ էն ժամանակ խելքը գլխին մարդիկ ավելի շատ էին...

----------

հովարս (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Հիմա էլ դուք սկսեցիք կարմիր խնձորի գովքը տանե՞լ Թե՞ ավելի լավ ա էն մոտեցումը, որ կարելի է ՆԱՀ, բայց ում հետ, հեչ կարեւոր չի:Ժող ջան, վերջ ի վերջո կողմնորոշվեք:


ես ուր, կարմիր խնձորի գովքը ուր, դա մի չտեսնված չլսված ապուշ արարողակարգ է , մոտավորապես այս սցենարով
վաղ առավոտ էր, գիշերվա անհասկանալի ու սարսափելի դեպքերից հետո ԵՎԱն մի կերպ քնել էր, ավելի շուտ աչքը մի կերպ կպցրել էր, երբ հանկարծ ամուսինը սկսեց բոթել նրան , ԵՎԱն վախեցած մտածեց "յա էս ինչ է էլի ուզում ինձնից" ,բայց բանից պարզվեց , որ ուզելու հերթը հիմա սկեսուր մայրիկնն ու սկեսրայր հայրիկինն է,այսինքն ԱԴԱՄՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ամբողջ ցեղաընտանիքախմբինն է:Բավարարվելուց հետո ԱԴԱՄՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ պատուհանից մի ամբողջ օր տատանվում էր "ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԽՆՁՈՐ" նկարած սավանը, որը ամպագոռգոռ բարբառում էր "սմատռիտե ի զավիդույտե":
Կարմիր խնձորի այսինքն աղջկա բարոյականության խնդիրները վերաբերում է միայն ամուսնուն ու եթե չափահաս զույգը որոշում է ՆԱՀ անել մինչև ամւսնության թղթաբանությունը , դա ոչ մեկի գործն էլ չի,ու ոչ էլ անբարոյական է:

----------


## Skeptic

> *մեկել աղջիկ տղա հավասարություն ու նման բաներ*.. ասում եմ պտի  շուտ ասեին մինչ ամուսնանալս իմանայի...
> թե չէ սաղ օր լիֆտ առաջինն են մտնում, մեքենայի դուռ ենք բացում, քֆուր  չենք տալիս կանանց մոտ, աշխատում ենք, բա իմանայինք ամանները մենք լվանայինք,  իրանք էլ կլուչները ձեռքներին 100 մետր բարձրության վրա գործ անեյին առանց  ստռախովչնի պարանի, բա որ շուտ իմանայինք որ մենք հավասար ենք տոլմեն մենք  կփաթաթեինք նոր տարուն ու էֆելյան աշտարակի մասին մենք երազեինք իրանք էլ  էդ երազանքը թող իրականացնեին... աչքերս նոր ա բացվում որ տրանսպորտում  իզուր եմ տեղ տվել, մոտոյի վրա էլ պտի հետևին նստեմ սրանից հետո... թող քշի.. տաքսու շոֆեռ կնանիք էլ թող զդաչի չունենան սրանից հետո =)


Հավասարությունն ու իրավահավասարությունը տարբեր բաներ են:  :Pardon: 
Ցանկացած խելքը գլխին մարդու համար պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ «կին = տղամարդ» պնդումը սխալ ա:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Yellow Raven (23.06.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հլը մի րոպե… Եթե զույգը չի ամուսնացել, ուրեմն իրար հետ ընգեր-ընգերուհի են: Ընգերուհին էլ սրբություն ա: Ու տղեն պատրաստվում ա իրա սրբությունը ոտնակոխ անի՞: Արա լավ էլի, հայ ենք վերջապես::tzbex


Ոտնակոխ անելը իզզզզվռաշենություն ա:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), matlev (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Արէա (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հավասարությունն ու իրավահավասարությունը տարբեր բաներ են: 
> Ցանկացած խելքը գլխին մարդու համար պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ «կին = տղամարդ» պնդումը սխալ ա:


ասածդ... ?  :Smile:  թե ասիր մի հատ էլ ես հեծանիվ հորինեմ =))

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ոտնակոխ անելը իզզզզվռաշենություն ա:


Ես ֆիսթինգը նկատի չունեի: :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (23.06.2011)

----------


## Lord

մինչդեռ դուք ստեղ որոշում եք արժի, թե չարժի սեկսով զբաղվել, մարդիկ գործում են, ինչ եք ընկել անիմաստ բանակչությունների հետևից, ուզում եք սեկսով զբաղվեք զբաղվեք, ոչմեկ իրավունք չունի ասի սեկսով եք զբաղվում ուրեմն վատն եք, ամեն մեկը իր տեղը թող որոշի, ով էլի չի ուզում թող չզբաղվի սեկսով, ոչմեկ էլ ձեզ չի ստիպում, մեկա ամեն դեպքում էլ դա ամուսնանալու հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չունի, ամեն դեպքում էլ ամուսնանալու եք էն մարդու հետ ով կընդունի ձեզ ոնց որ կաք, և ոչ կույս չլինելը, ոչ ոտքերի մազերը, ոչ միջնակարգ կրթությունը դեր չեն խաղալու  :Ok: 
Գնացեք հանգիստ ապրեք, ոնց ճիշտ եք համարում

----------

Firegirl777 (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Reh32 (23.06.2011), The silent river (23.06.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Միքո (23.06.2011), Շինարար (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> ասածդ... ?  թե ասիր մի հատ էլ ես հեծանիվ հորինեմ =))


Ո՞վ ա խոսում հեծանիվ հորինելու մասին. քո գրածից եզրակացրեցի, թե «գենդերային հավասարություն» ասելով հասկանում ես տղամարդկանց ու կանանց հնարավորությունների հավասարությունը էն դեպքում, երբ խոսքը ընդամենը իրավունքների հավասարության մասին ա:  :Dntknw:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, տելեգոնիան լավ բան ա, պատկերացնում եք ոնց ա մեծացնում լավ սերունդ ունենալու հավանականությունը, եթե աղջիկները սկսեն դրան հավատալ, պատկերացնում եք ինչ կկատարվի, հենց որակյալ գեներով տղամարդու հանդիպեն ամեն դեպքում մի հատ ՆՍՀ կաշխատեն հետը ունենալ, թող լինի էլի, լավ զապասը, լավ բան ա, էլ չեմ ասում առաջինի մասին, թե հիմա մտածում են դե լավ, ՆՍՀ անենք, հետո կամուսնանանք երևի, էդ ժամանակ կմտածեն՝ ամուսնանանք չամուսնանանք, մի հատ ՆՍՀ անենք, թող գեները գրանցվեն, վաղը մյուս օրը պետք կգան, հետո ամուսին ընտրելիս էլ էլ առանձնապես չեն մտածի լավն ա, վատն ա, խելոք ա, ապուշ ա, կարևորը իրանք արդեն իրանց զապասը ունեն  Չէ, շատ լավ բան ա, ափսոս ժամանակին չեմ իմացել, հիմա էլ արդեն ուշ ա


Ան, բայց պատկերացնում ե՞ս հետո աղջկա ամուսինը ավելի որակյալ գեներով մարդ լինի: Ավելի լավ սերունդ ունենալու երազանքները ջուրը կընկնեն  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, տքնաջան քննարկումներից հետո պետք ա մի ձև ընդհանրացնենք ընենց որ բոլորի համար ընդունելի լինի… ես առաջարկում եմ…

1. մինչև պսակգվելն ինչ ուզում եք արեք, բայց ոնց որ մինչև էդ եղել ա պտի բերեք էդ տեսքի… սվաղում եք, կարկատում եք ինչ եք անում ձեր գործն ա վերջում պտի լինի ոնց որ թազա… կարի տեղեր, վիտչկաներ, զբոռ բան ման չլինի… ոչ ավել բան արեք ոչ իմպրովիզացիաներ արեք թե սենց սիրուն ա … ոնց որ կա տենց… վսյօ՛

2. եթե պսագվում ես ապա, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, կուսաթաղանթից մի բան պետք ա սարքես որ հիշատակ ու ամենակարևորը, ապացույց մնա… ասենք կարելի ա դհոլ սատքել ու թմբկահարել, կամ ձեռնոցներ սարքել, կամ գոտի, ժամացուցի ռեմեն… էլ չասեմ էրեխի համար ին սիրուն պլաշ կամ կուրտկա կարա լինի…

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (23.06.2011), Yellow Raven (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Գալաթեա (23.06.2011), Էլիզե (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> h.h.գ. Արսեն ջան, անկեղծ նախանձում եմ որ քո տարիքին չեմ, համոզված եմ էն ժամանակ խելքը գլխին մարդիկ ավելի շատ էին...


Վարդան ջան, չգիտեմ տարիքիս նախնձելը որքանով է լավ, բայց այսօրվա վիճակի համար մեր մեղքն էլ կա:

----------


## araqscomp

Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև հաստատ չես կարող համոզված լինել, թե տղան քեզ կլքի թե կամուսնանա, հետո էլ հո չես կարող շարունակել նույն բանը մյուս ընկերոջ հետ և այդպես շարունակ: Համ էլ տղամարդը դա հաստատ երեսով կտա հետագայում (եթե կոնֆլիկտ լինի) անգամ եթե ամուսնանա իր սիրած աղջկա հետ:

----------

հովարս (24.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին, որովհետև հաստատ չես կարող համոզված լինել, թե տղան քեզ կլքի թե կամուսնանա, հետո էլ հո չես կարող շարունակել նույն բանը մյուս ընկերոջ հետ և այդպես շարունակ: Համ էլ տղամարդը դա հաստատ երեսով կտա հետագայում (եթե կոնֆլիկտ լինի) անգամ եթե ամուսնանա իր սիրած աղջկա հետ:


Էրեխեք, սա էս թեմայի էպիլոգը պետք ա լինի...

Կարմիր խնձորը վկա:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), ivy (23.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), murmushka (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), The silent river (23.06.2011), Yellow Raven (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Հայ կանանց ինքնագնահատականը նման ժեստերի կարիքը կարծում եմ ունի, որովհետեւ, երեույթը դարեր շարունակ մատուցվել է միանգամայն այլ՝ տղամարդու մեծարման, եւ կնոջը իրավազուրկ դարձնելու  խեղաթյուրված տեսանկյունից: Իսկ սա երեւույթի մատուցման միանգամայն հակառակ ձեւ է, որտեղ կինը հայտնվում է գլխավոր դերում: Իզուր չէ, որ ասվում է՝ мать природа, мать земля, мать вселенная:


 Իմ կարծիքով պարզապես տխուր ինքնամխիթարանքից դրդված եք պնդում  Ձեր տեսակետը հարգելի Չամիչ,քանի որ միայն ու միայն հոգեբանորեն լավ զգալու համար եք  պնդում(համենայդեպս Ձեր այս մեկնաբանությունից այդ տպավորությունն եմ ստանում):

----------

Մանուլ (23.06.2011)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեման որ մտնում եմ, ինձ էնքան հին եմ զգում՝ 20-րդ դարում մնացած իմ ՆՍՀ-ով:  :Sad:  
Առաջարկում եմ թեման վերանվանել ՀՍՀ, մենք էլ խոսելու բան ունենանք: 
Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի՝ «ՀՍՀ-ն ՆՍՀ-ից հետո»:  :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Խոծիծե ժենիստես, խոծիծե ռազվոդիտես...  :Jpit: 

Ա՛խ զարմանում եմ` ով ինչ հարմար է գտնում թող դրանով էլ առաջնորդվի. ինչի՞ ենք բոլորին կպած ուզում պսիխոզի հասցնել`  մեր մտքերը իրենց վզով փաթաթելով:   :Dntknw:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս թեման որ մտնում եմ, ինձ էնքան հին եմ զգում՝ 20-րդ դարում մնացած իմ ՆՍՀ-ով:  
> Առաջարկում եմ թեման վերանվանել ՀՍՀ, մենք էլ խոսելու բան ունենանք: 
> Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի՝ «ՀՍՀ-ն ՆՍՀ-ից հետո»:


Այվ, գործ չունես, ստեղարենք ՆՍՀ աղջիկն ա բ... անառակ համարվում, պատկերացնում ե՞ս ՀՍՀ-ին քանի ռեյս կհկիզեն: Սայլարկով  :LOL: 
Մերսի  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, գործ չունես, ստեղարենք ՆՍՀ աղջիկն ա բ... անառակ համարվում, պատկերացնում ե՞ս ՀՍՀ-ին քանի ռեյս կհկիզեն: Սայլարկով 
> Մերսի


Գալ ջան, մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց հետո սեռական կյանքով որ ապրում են, դա վատ բան է, հա՞: Բա երեխա ո՞նց ունենան:  :Think: 
Էդ քո ասածը ԱՍՀ-ն է, ոչ թե ՀՍՀ-Ն:  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե խոտի դեզի մեջ ասեղ ես ման գալիս, խնդրեմ, ման արի, բայց արի ինձ ազատի էլի քո երկարաշունչ գրառումները կարդալուց, որոնցում ոչինչ էդպես էլ չես ասում:
> Հա, գտածդ ասեղը ասեղ չէր, չորացած խոտերից մեկն էր, որ փայլել էր ու քեզ ասեղ էր թվացել: Իմ գրածում որևէ հակասություն չկար:


1. Խոտի դեզի մեջ ասեղղ փնտրելուց առաջ նախ պետք է գոնե ենթադրել, որ այդ ասեղը կա :
2. Տեսուղության և ճանաչողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ
3. Ազատություն ստանալու համար ինձ մի դիմի, դիմի ՀՀ նախագահին` նամաներում էլլի կլնի  :Smile: 
4. Չես ուզում, մի կարդա, հո քեզ զոռով չեմ ստիպում  :Smile: 

Ասածիս իմաստն են էր, որ եթե իրոք ոըզում են, կարող են և պատրաստ են, ապա հանգիստ էլ կարող են իրար հետ ապրել` պապաին ու մամաին պետք չի մեղադրել այն բանում, որ սեփական ես չկա և չկա սեփական կյանքը դասավորելու ձգտում  :Smile:

----------


## The silent river

Հայ տղերքի մի բելուկ գոյություն ունի, որ իրանք նույնիսկ ամուսնանում են սեքսի համար: Իրանց համար կին բառը հապավում ա` "Կ.Ի.Ն." - "կողմնակի ինքնաբավարարման նմուշ": Իմ անգամ մի տհասի մեկը մոտս սենց բանա ասում.
  - Իրիկունները որ հոգնած գնում եմ տուն հաց եմ ուտում, կնգաս պարկացնում եմ կառավաթին մի հատ ... ու քնում եմ: Որ չի էլ տալիս էնա մի հատ բեռնին տալիս եմ քցում տակս ու ասում այ ...(հայհոյանք)  խելոք պարկի տեղտ ու սկսում ...: Բա դա նորմալ ամուսնու պատմելու բանա՟, էն ել կիսա անծանոթ մարդու մոտ: Դրանց նմեններին դնգստելնելա քիչ: Հետո էլ խոսում եք մինչամուսնական հարաբերությունից: Ամերիկայում սեռական հիվանդության տեսակները ավելի շատ ա քան բնակչությունը, ու դա գալիս ա հենց նրանից, որ չափահաս կույսերը ծիծաղի թեմա են: 15 տարեկանից ով ում հետ հասնում քնում ա: Հիմա ո՟րնա  ճիշտ մինչ ամուսնանալը կույս մնալը՟, թե՟ "ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹԻ" հետ քնելը:

----------

Lion (24.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Հայ տղերքի մի բելուկ գոյություն ունի, որ իրանք նույնիսկ ամուսնանում են սեքսի համար: Իրանց համար կին բառը հապավում ա` "Կ.Ի.Ն." - "կողմնակի ինքնաբավարարման նմուշ": Իմ անգամ մի տհասի մեկը մոտս սենց բանա ասում.
>   - Իրիկունները որ հոգնած գնում եմ տուն հաց եմ ուտում, կնգաս պարկացնում եմ կառավաթին մի հատ ... ու քնում եմ: Որ չի էլ տալիս էնա մի հատ բեռնին տալիս եմ քցում տակս ու ասում այ ...(հայհոյանք)  խելոք պարկի տեղտ ու սկսում ...: Բա դա նորմալ ամուսնու պատմելու բանա՟, էն ել կիսա անծանոթ մարդու մոտ: Դրանց նմեններին դնգստելնելա քիչ: Հետո էլ խոսում եք մինչամուսնական հարաբերությունից: Ամերիկայում սեռական հիվանդության տեսակները ավելի շատ ա քան բնակչությունը, ու դա գալիս ա հենց նրանից, որ չափահաս կույսերը ծիծաղի թեմա են: 15 տարեկանից ով ում հետ հասնում քնում ա: Հիմա ո՟րնա  ճիշտ մինչ ամուսնանալը կույս մնալը՟, թե՟ "ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹԻ" հետ քնելը:


այս գրառումը ուղիղ ճանապարհով պիտի գնա "սեռական դաստիարակություն"թեմա ապացուցելու համար , թե չդաստիարակության հետևանքները ինչ ողբալի կարող են լինել

----------

erexa (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հլը մի րոպե… Եթե զույգը չի ամուսնացել, ուրեմն իրար հետ ընգեր-ընգերուհի են: Ընգերուհին էլ սրբություն ա: Ու տղեն պատրաստվում ա իրա սրբությունը ոտնակոխ անի՞: Արա լավ էլի, հայ ենք վերջապես::tzbex


 Հայկ էտ ոնց եղավ որ ընկերուհին կամ կինը սրբությունա?

----------


## Մինա

> Հայ տղերքի մի բելուկ գոյություն ունի, որ իրանք նույնիսկ ամուսնանում են սեքսի համար: Իրանց համար կին բառը հապավում ա` "Կ.Ի.Ն." - "կողմնակի ինքնաբավարարման նմուշ": Իմ անգամ մի տհասի մեկը մոտս սենց բանա ասում.
>   - Իրիկունները որ հոգնած գնում եմ տուն հաց եմ ուտում, կնգաս պարկացնում եմ կառավաթին մի հատ ... ու քնում եմ: Որ չի էլ տալիս էնա մի հատ բեռնին տալիս եմ քցում տակս ու ասում այ ...(հայհոյանք)  խելոք պարկի տեղտ ու սկսում ...: Բա դա նորմալ ամուսնու պատմելու բանա՟, էն ել կիսա անծանոթ մարդու մոտ: Դրանց նմեններին դնգստելնելա քիչ: Հետո էլ խոսում եք մինչամուսնական հարաբերությունից: Ամերիկայում սեռական հիվանդության տեսակները ավելի շատ ա քան բնակչությունը, ու դա գալիս ա հենց նրանից, որ չափահաս կույսերը ծիծաղի թեմա են: 15 տարեկանից ով ում հետ հասնում քնում ա: Հիմա ո՟րնա  ճիշտ մինչ ամուսնանալը կույս մնալը՟, թե՟ "ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹԻ" հետ քնելը:


Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղությու՞ն:Նորմալ հարաբերությունների առկայությունը բացարվու՞մ է:

----------

Lion (24.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայ տղերքի մի բելուկ գոյություն ունի, որ իրանք նույնիսկ ամուսնանում են սեքսի համար: Իրանց համար կին բառը հապավում ա` "Կ.Ի.Ն." - "կողմնակի ինքնաբավարարման նմուշ": Իմ անգամ մի տհասի մեկը մոտս սենց բանա ասում.
>   - Իրիկունները որ հոգնած գնում եմ տուն հաց եմ ուտում, կնգաս պարկացնում եմ կառավաթին մի հատ ... ու քնում եմ: Որ չի էլ տալիս էնա մի հատ բեռնին տալիս եմ քցում տակս ու ասում այ ...(հայհոյանք)  խելոք պարկի տեղտ ու սկսում ...: Բա դա նորմալ ամուսնու պատմելու բանա՟, էն ել կիսա անծանոթ մարդու մոտ: Դրանց նմեններին դնգստելնելա քիչ: Հետո էլ խոսում եք մինչամուսնական հարաբերությունից: Ամերիկայում սեռական հիվանդության տեսակները ավելի շատ ա քան բնակչությունը, ու դա գալիս ա հենց նրանից, որ չափահաս կույսերը ծիծաղի թեմա են: 15 տարեկանից ով ում հետ հասնում քնում ա: *Հիմա ո՟րնա  ճիշտ մինչ ամուսնանալը կույս մնալը՟, թե՟ "ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹԻ" հետ քնելը:*


"ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹԻ" հետ քնելը ապահովիչով

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ էտ ոնց եղավ որ ընկերուհին կամ կինը սրբությունա?


Ոնց: :Shok:  Հայկական օջախը սրբություն ա: Իմ ընգերուհին էլ օջախի ապագա լույսն ու կրակն ա:

----------


## impression

Քարկոծեք ինձ, բայց էս թեմայի գոյությունն արդեն տեղով մեկ ամոթ ա: Գնացեք սեքս արեք, այ մարդ, աստված որ ասել ա սիրեք իրար, ոչ մի ժամկետ չի նշել:

----------

Adriano (23.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ *նախամուսնական հարաբերություններին*, որովհետև հաստատ չես կարող համոզված լինել, թե տղան քեզ կլքի թե կամուսնանա, հետո էլ հո չես կարող շարունակել նույն բանը մյուս ընկերոջ հետ և այդպես շարունակ: Համ էլ տղամարդը դա հաստատ երեսով կտա հետագայում (եթե կոնֆլիկտ լինի) անգամ եթե ամուսնանա իր սիրած աղջկա հետ:


Արաքս ջան, իսկ նախամուսնական բոլո՞ր հարաբերություններին ես դեմ: Ասենք իրար հետ ծանոթանալ, կինո գնալ, համբուրվել, պահմտոցի խաղալ, ծաղիկ նվիրել...
Բոլոր-բոլոր հարաբերությունների՞ն ես դեմ  :Wink: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա լրիվ անկեղծ ու լուրջ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նման կասկածներ ունեն, որ իրենց ընտրյալն իրենց կլքի, որ գուցե տղան հարաբերությունները լուրջ չի համարում, ապա չշտապել, հազար անգամ կշռել ու քննել, այլ ոչ թե անմիջապես ունենալ սեռական հարաբերություններ: Ցավոք մեր հասարակությունում քիչ չեն նաև էնպիսի տղաները, որոնք աղջիկներից միայն սեքս են ուզում, հասնում են դրան, իսկ հետո «վրայով քայլում», ստորացնում:

Էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ տարանջատել այդ դեպքը հասուն մարդկանց, փոխադարձաբար իրար հարգող մարդկանց, հստակ որոշում, նպատակ ունեցող մարդկանց հարաբերություններից:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), erexa (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Գեա (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց հետո սեռական կյանքով որ ապրում են, դա վատ բան է, հա՞: Բա երեխա ո՞նց ունենան: 
> Էդ քո ասածը ԱՍՀ-ն է, ոչ թե ՀՍՀ-Ն:


Վայ  :LOL: 

Էս թեման ա մեղավոր... սեքս լսելուց արդեն մենակ վատ բան եմ հասկանում  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## impression

էլի քարկոծեք ինձ, բայց ով ասեց, որ եթե մեկի հետ քնել ես, ուրեմն պիտի հետն ամուսնանաս: Կարող ա քնել ես, դուրդ չի եկել: Բա դա փորձ ա, բա տենց են անում, որ իրար ճանաչեն, որովհետև ոչ էնքան ադաթավոր երկրներում գոյություն ունի ֆիզիկական անհամապատասխանություն երևույթը, էն որ ոչ դու ես մարդուդ դզում, ոչ էլ մարդդ քեզ: Մնում ա ադաթը, նամուսը, էլ եսիմ ինչ զրթ ու զհարը:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ոնց: Հայկական օջախը սրբություն ա: Իմ ընգերուհին էլ օջախի ապագա լույսն ու կրակն ա:


 Եթե ենթադրենք որ սրբություններ համակարգ կա, մայրիկդ քո սրբություննա չէ?
Իսկ կինը ? Հայկ էս ինչեր ես խոսում? Դու քո սրբության հետ պատրաստվում ես սիրով զբաղվել? Քո կինը քո բալիկի համարա սրբություն, իրա մամանա, քո համար ուղակի կինա, որը ենթադրվումա որ մաքուր էակ պիտի լինի, բայց ոչ սրբություն, մարդ իրա սրբությանը էն բանից չի անում:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Խոտի դեզի մեջ ասեղղ փնտրելուց առաջ նախ պետք է գոնե ենթադրել, որ այդ ասեղը կա :
> 2. Տեսուղության և ճանաչողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ
> 3. Ազատություն ստանալու համար ինձ մի դիմի, դիմի ՀՀ նախագահին` նամաներում էլլի կլնի 
> 4. Չես ուզում, մի կարդա, հո քեզ զոռով չեմ ստիպում 
> 
> Ասածիս իմաստն են էր, որ եթե իրոք ոըզում են, կարող են և պատրաստ են, ապա հանգիստ էլ կարող են իրար հետ ապրել` պապաին ու մամաին պետք չի մեղադրել այն բանում, որ սեփական ես չկա և չկա սեփական կյանքը դասավորելու ձգտում


Վարզոր ջան, ես քո հետ վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Եթե նախորդ գրառումս կոպիտ էր՝ ներողություն:

Խնդիրը պապային ու մամային մեղադրելը չէր, ես դա ընդամենը որպես օրինակ էի բերել: Նման օրինակներ կան ու դրանք առնչություն չունեն սեփական ես չունենալու հետ, դրանք առնչություն ունեն, օրինակ, ծնողներին նեղացնել չուզելու ու համբերատարության հետ: Այլ օրինակներում չամուսնանալու պատճառը այլ կարող է լինել, սկսած սոցիալականից, վերջացրած փիլիսոփայությունից: Խոսքը գնում ա նրա մասին, որ եթե էդ մարդիկ որոշել են կյանքերն իրար հետ կապել, նրանք հասուն մարդիկ են, ու ընդամենը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ավելի ուշ է լինելու այդ ամուսնության ֆորմալացումը, սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալը (երկուստեք ցանկանալու, դրա բոլոր հետևանքները իմանալու դեպքում) լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է, ու որ որևէ մեկը բարոյական իրավունք չունի դա դատապարտելու:

----------

erexa (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> էլի քարկոծեք ինձ, բայց ով ասեց, որ եթե մեկի հետ քնել ես, ուրեմն պիտի հետն ամուսնանաս:


Հնարավոր համարելով որ արձագանք է իմ գրառման, ասեմ. մեկը ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով այս թեմայի վերնագիր տերմինը վերաբերվում է այդ դեպքին, դրա համար դրանից եմ խոսում:

----------


## impression

Չէ, Չուկ, քո գրառման պատասխան չէր, ընդհանուր էի ասել  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հնարավոր համարելով որ արձագանք է իմ գրառման, ասեմ. մեկը ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով այս թեմայի վերնագիր տերմինը վերաբերվում է այդ դեպքին, դրա համար դրանից եմ խոսում:


սաղ դու ես Չուկ… ոչ թողում ես նախաամուսնական սեքս անենք ոչ բան… կպել ես սաղիս թե "բա ես ո՞նց եմ արել… պսակվել եմ հետո…" մենք նավսից թուլ ենք, չենք կարում…

----------


## Chuk

> սաղ դու ես Չուկ… ոչ թողում ես նախաամուսնական սեքս անենք ոչ բան… կպել ես սաղիս թե "բա ես ո՞նց եմ արել… պսակվել եմ հետո…" մենք նավսից թուլ ենք, չենք կարում…


Մեֆ, երկու օր ա մտածում եմ՝ ես պսակված մարդ, էս թեմայում ի՞նչ եմ կորցրել, դու եկել սաղ վրաս ես բարդում  :Beee:

----------


## Սլիմ

Ժողովուրդ իսկ կողմ եք նախասեռական ամուսնական հարաբերություններին? Էե ոնցա ադաթները գետնով չի տալիս?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, երկու օր ա մտածում եմ՝ ես պսակված մարդ, էս թեմայում ի՞նչ եմ կորցրել, դու եկել սաղ վրաս ես բարդում


փորձդ մեր հետ կիսում ես ապեր, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա…

----------


## My World My Space

Ժող մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ:

Էս էն հարցն ա, որ ամեն մեկը իրա համար պիտի լուծի, արդեն 5 տարի ա էս թեման բաց ա, ու դեռ հա էլ կքննարկվի:

Ոնց որ հիմի դնենք քննարկենք, թե ոնց ա ավելի ճիշտ կոֆեն խմելը՝ դա՞ռը, թե՞ քաղցր, կամ ի՞նչ ձևի ներքնաշոր հագնեն բոլորը: Ում ոնց  հարմար ա նենց խմում ա, տենց հագնում ա: Հո կլտնտեսության ժողով չի՞, որ գյուղի առաջավոր կթվորուհի Արուսյակը սաղին խորհուրդ տա, թե ո՞նց կթեն կովերին:ծ

Ստեղ կարևոր ա մենակ մի բան, որ բարոյական չարաշահումներ չլինեն էդ հարաբերություններից հետո: Թե չէ ում ի՞նչ Վալոդն իրա կնգա հետ մինչև հարսանիքը քնած ունեցել ա թե չէ:

----------

Lion (24.06.2011), Աբելյան (24.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, էլի միտքս փոխեցի…

կարծում եմ անշնորհքություն ա նախաամուսնական սեքսը… հեչ սիրուն բան չի… էտի ոնց որ գնաս ներքնազգեստի խանութ, սաղ տռուսիկները փորձես հետո ասես, չէ ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ ուզում… վրես լավ չի նստում…շնորհք չի էլի…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ:
> 
> Էս էն հարցն ա, որ ամեն մեկը իրա համար պիտի լուծի, արդեն 5 տարի ա էս թեման բաց ա, ու դեռ հա էլ կքննարկվի:
> 
> Ոնց որ հիմի դնենք քննարկենք, թե ոնց ա ավելի ճիշտ կոֆեն խմելը՝ դա՞ռը, թե՞ քաղցր, կամ ի՞նչ ձևի ներքնաշոր հագնեն բոլորը: Ում ոնց  հարմար ա նենց խմում ա, տենց հագնում ա: Հո կլտնտեսության ժողով չի՞, որ գյուղի առաջավոր կթվորուհի Արուսյակը սաղին խորհուրդ տա, թե ո՞նց կթեն կովերին:ծ
> 
> Ստեղ կարևոր ա մենակ մի բան, որ բարոյական չարաշահումներ չլինեն էդ հարաբերություններից հետո: Թե չէ ում ի՞նչ Վալոդն իրա կնգա հետ մինչև հարսանիքը քնած ունեցել ա թե չէ:


Բա մի 82 էջ ա մենք ի՞նչ էինք ասում, Հով ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## My World My Space

> Բա մի 82 էջ ա մենք ի՞նչ էինք ասում, Հով ջան


լավ ա որ ասում էիք, իսկ հակառակը մտածողներին ընդամենը կասեմ ՝ հառա՜ջ, հնգամայակը երեք տարում.....  :Jpit:

----------


## Մինա

Ամուսնանալուց կույս են ուզում,սիրով զբաղվելուց էլ էն լավ պարապած տրինաժորների մոտ են գնում,արհամարանքով անորակ(фригидная)որակելով իրենց ունեցածը:Գրածս ամեն տառի տակ ստորագրում եմ:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), Lem (24.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Արևհատիկ (24.06.2011), Գեա (23.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, վաղը Ղարաբաղի հաշվով կարող ա մի հատ որոշում կամ համաձայնության գան, որը ազդի մեր նախաամուսնական, հետամուսնական և արտաամուսնական սեքսերի վրա… 

հետաքրքիր ա որ էս թեման ամենաթեժն ա… ես էլ մեջը…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ամուսնանալուց կույս են ուզում,սիրով զբաղվելուց էլ էն լավ պարապած տրինաժորների մոտ են գնում,արհամարանքով անորակ(фригидная)որակելով իրենց ունեցածը:Գրածս ամեն տառի տակ ստորագրում եմ:


Անկեղծ, ես էլ եմ ստորագրում :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ժող, վաղը Ղարաբաղի հաշվով կարող ա մի հատ որոշում կամ համաձայնության գան, որը ազդի մեր նախաամուսնական, հետամուսնական և արտաամուսնական սեքսերի վրա… 
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա որ էս թեման ամենաթեժն ա… ես էլ մեջը…


Կրիզիսից առաջ միշտ տենց ա Մեֆ ջան...մարդիկ ինտենսիվ սկսում են սեքսով զբաղվել: Մարդիկ, հայերը չէ: Հայերը ինտենսիվ քննարկում են:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2011), Chilly (24.06.2011), ivy (24.06.2011), Mephistopheles (23.06.2011), My World My Space (23.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (24.06.2011), Win Wolf (23.06.2011), Մինա (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2011), Սլիմ (23.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կրիզիսից առաջ միշտ տենց ա Մեֆ ջան...մարդիկ ինտենսիվ սկսում են սեքսով զբաղվել: Մարդիկ, հայերը չէ: *Հայերը ինտենսիվ քննարկում են:*


մեռա… ճշմարտությունը որ լսում եմ ոնց որ ժարովնիկով գլխիս տան ու ականջներս զնգում են

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Հա մեկ էլ ովքեր դեմ են ՆՍՀ-ին , իրանք լավ էլ զրկել ու զրկվել են, բա որ դեմ եք դուք էլ մի արեք, ոնց որ ասես ես դեմ եմ գողությանը, բայց ինքը վատ պահած մի բան ցրես: Մենակ թե քոնը չլինի, հետը ինչ կարելիա անես? Հիմա ովա անբարոյական էն տղեն ով դեմա բայց վերցնումա, թե էն աղջիկը, որ մինչև վերջ վստահ էլ չի կողմա թե դեմ ?

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, ես քո հետ վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Եթե նախորդ գրառումս կոպիտ էր՝ ներողություն:
> 
> Խնդիրը պապային ու մամային մեղադրելը չէր, ես դա ընդամենը որպես օրինակ էի բերել: Նման օրինակներ կան ու դրանք առնչություն չունեն սեփական ես չունենալու հետ, դրանք առնչություն ունեն, օրինակ, ծնողներին նեղացնել չուզելու ու համբերատարության հետ: Այլ օրինակներում չամուսնանալու պատճառը այլ կարող է լինել, սկսած սոցիալականից, վերջացրած փիլիսոփայությունից: Խոսքը գնում ա նրա մասին, որ եթե էդ մարդիկ որոշել են կյանքերն իրար հետ կապել, նրանք հասուն մարդիկ են, ու ընդամենը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ավելի ուշ է լինելու այդ ամուսնության ֆորմալացումը, սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալը (երկուստեք ցանկանալու, դրա բոլոր հետևանքները իմանալու դեպքում) լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է, ու որ որևէ մեկը բարոյական իրավունք չունի դա դատապարտելու:


Այ հիմա հստակ հասկացա միտքդ  :Smile: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ որևէ մեկը իրավունք չունի դատապարտելու ուրիշի արարքները, եթե դրանք անմիջականորեն իրեն կամ իր հարազատներին (բարեկամ, շրջապատ, ընկեր և այլն` նայած ում մոտոնց  :Smile:  ) չեն վնասում: Առավել ևս տգիտություն է քիթը խոթել այլ մարդկանց անձնական սեռական կյանքի մեջ:

Նաև կարծում եմ, որ առաջին հերթին տղամարդը պետք է գիտակցի և հասկանալով կարողանա համբերել:
1. Սիրող տղամարդը չպետք է "ռիսկի" տակ դնի իր ընկերուհուն: Հենց թեկուզ միայն այն, որ հետագայում չկայացած "ադաթավոր" ամուսնությունը,մեր հաարակության պայմաններում կարող է ստվեր ձգել աղջկա պատվի վրա և մեծ հոգեկան, նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական տանջանքների պատճառ դառնալ:
2. Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները շատ դեպքերում ազդեցություն են ունենում զույգի հետագա հարաբերությունների վրա, ինչպես հոգեբանական, այնպես է`լ հասարակական  :Smile: 
3. Միշտ չէ, որ առաջին սեռական շփումը հաճելի է լինում, մանավանդ աղջկա  համար, ուստի այն կարող է դառնալ նաև միջանձնային հարաբերությունների խաթարման պատճառ` երբեք չես կարող ասել, թե ինչպես կպահի իրեն աղջիկը կին դառնալուց հետո  :Smile: 

Մի լավ անեկդոտ կա այս թեմային մոտիկ  :Smile: 
Մի տղամարդ, մեռնելով ընկնում է դրախտ և հանդիպում Աստծուն ու հարցնում է.
-Ախր տեր Աստված, ինչու էս ստեղծել այս կանանց? Ախր ինչքան ասես վատ հատկանիշներ ունեն` լեզվանի, բաբմաբսող, չլսող, թաքուն գործող, կեղծավոր, ձևամոլ ... (_ամեն մեկը կարող է ավելացնել, կամ պակասեցնել` ըստ ճաշակի _ ) 
Չեմ հասկանում, լավ չես ստեղծել, թե խոտան ա? Ինչն ա պատճառը, որ մեղքերի համար ստեղծեցիր ու մեզ գցեցիր կրակը?
Եվ Աստված պատասխանում է,
-ՄԻ րոպե այ մարդ, ես Աղջիկն եմ ստեղծել, իսկ կինը դուք եք սարքում, գնացեք ձեր մեջ փնտրեք պատճառները ...

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ տղամարդը շատ ավելի մտածելու տեղ ունի հետագայի մասին  :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում, իմ մեկնաբանություները "իսկ ինչպես կվարվեիք դուք?" շարքից են:
Ես ամուսնացած եմ և ինձ մնացել է այդ հարցում միայն դիտորդի դերում "բարի" և "խելացի" խորհուրդներ տալ  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.

Ուզում եք հզոր և մեծ հայրենիք ունենալ? Դե ուրեմն հերիքա ջահելներին տոռմուզ անեք, թեղեք, որ ազգն արագ բազմանալու շանսերն ավելացնի  :Smile:

----------

aragats (24.06.2011), Lion (24.06.2011), Tig (24.06.2011), Գեա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Amaru

աստվածներ, էս թեման հլը կա... հը՞, վերջը սեքս եղա՞վ

----------

Adriano (24.06.2011), Ariadna (24.06.2011), ivy (24.06.2011), Varzor (24.06.2011), Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես ամուսնացած եմ և ինձ մնացել է այդ հարցում միայն դիտորդի դերում "բարի" և "խելացի" խորհուրդներ տալ 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> 
> *Ուզում եք հզոր և մեծ հայրենիք ունենալ? Դե ուրեմն հերիքա ջահելներին տոռմուզ անեք, թեղեք, որ ազգն արագ բազմանալու շանսերն ավելացնի*


Սա Էլ Վառզորի ''բարի և խելացի'' խորհուրդը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քեզ լավ ե՞ս զգում:


Գժական:

Հատկապես, որ էսօր իմացա, որ ցեղական եմ:




> Հարցդ տալուց առաջ կարդայիր նաեւ գրածիս շարունակությունը: Կարծում եմ հարցիդ սպառիչ պատասխանը կստանաս:
> Հայերը շնորհիվ իրենց ադաթների բավականին հաջող կերպով պահպանել են իրենց ցեղական տեսակը:Այո, հայերը ցեղական են:


Էս երկուսն էլ հայ են, սրանից ո՞րն ա ավելի ցեղական:

----------

aragats (24.06.2011), Ariadna (24.06.2011), Chilly (24.06.2011), Katka (24.06.2011), Kita (24.06.2011), Lord (24.06.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), Ungrateful (24.06.2011), Varzor (24.06.2011), Ձայնալար (24.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Կրիզիսից առաջ միշտ տենց ա Մեֆ ջան...մարդիկ ինտենսիվ սկսում են սեքսով զբաղվել: Մարդիկ, հայերը չէ: Հայերը ինտենսիվ քննարկում են:





"Կողմ եմ ազատ սիրուն,բայց  ինտիմ հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ": :Shok: 
Պայքար,պայքար մինչև վերջ... :LOL:

----------

Kita (24.06.2011), Lem (24.06.2011), Lord (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Ձայնալար (24.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էլի քարկոծեք ինձ, բայց ով ասեց, որ եթե մեկի հետ քնել ես, ուրեմն պիտի հետն ամուսնանաս: Կարող ա քնել ես, դուրդ չի եկել: Բա դա փորձ ա, բա տենց են անում, որ իրար ճանաչեն, որովհետև ոչ էնքան ադաթավոր երկրներում գոյություն ունի ֆիզիկական անհամապատասխանություն երևույթը, էն որ ոչ դու ես մարդուդ դզում, ոչ էլ մարդդ քեզ: Մնում ա ադաթը, նամուսը, էլ եսիմ ինչ զրթ ու զհարը:


Էս Չուկը նենց ա արել, որ չեմ կարում էս պահին *ՎԱՐԿԱՆԻՇ* տամ: 

Սեքսի պեզ առաքինի երևույթը սարքել ենք չուլ, փռել ենք արևին:  :LOL:  Այ ժողովուրդ, ամոթ ա: Սեքսը լավ բան, լավ սեքսը, վաբշե գժական բան ա: Անառակությունն ու անբարոյականությունն էլ սեքսի հետ միայն հեռավոր առնչություն ունեն: Բայց էսի ուրիշ հեքիաթ ա:  :Wink:  Չափահաս ես, սիրում ես, զգացմունքներ ունես, ձգում ա քեզ մարդը, պիտի սեքս լինի: Սեքսի նախամուսնականս ո՞րն ա:

----------

Lem (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ժող, վաղը Ղարաբաղի հաշվով կարող ա մի հատ որոշում կամ համաձայնության գան, որը ազդի մեր նախաամուսնական, հետամուսնական և արտաամուսնական սեքսերի վրա… 
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա որ էս թեման ամենաթեժն ա… ես էլ մեջը…


արդեն էսօր կարողա ահագին սրբություն կուսությունից զրկվի, Մեդվեդեվն էլ հայոց կարմիր խնձորին նախամուսնական փչացնելու ա (золотой дождь)  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> "Կողմ եմ ազատ սիրուն,բայց  ինտիմ հարաբերություններին դեմ եմ":
> Պայքար,պայքար մինչև վերջ...


Արաաաաաաաաա, բայց ինչ տիպիկ ա ... այ էս մեր կերպարն ա. կոմլեքսավորված, բայց սամադավոլնի, «ես հենց էտ վիճակում եմ գտնվում», չկողմնորոշված, բայց իբր սեփական կարծիքով, վախցած, բայց ծիպա դուխով ....

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Արէա (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե ենթադրենք որ սրբություններ համակարգ կա, մայրիկդ քո սրբություննա չէ?
> Իսկ կինը ? Հայկ էս ինչեր ես խոսում? Դու քո սրբության հետ պատրաստվում ես սիրով զբաղվել? Քո կինը քո բալիկի համարա սրբություն, իրա մամանա, քո համար ուղակի կինա, որը ենթադրվումա որ մաքուր էակ պիտի լինի, բայց ոչ սրբություն, մարդ իրա սրբությանը էն բանից չի անում:


Կինն էլ օջախի սույնն ա… Ո՞նց սրբություն չի: Որ ամուսինն էն բանից ա անում, երեխա ունենալու համար ա դա, թե չէ հո կայֆավատ չի ըլնի իրա կնգա հետ: :Shok:  Եթե կայֆավատ ա ուզում լիքը կան ուրիշ աղջկեք, եթե ուզում ա կարամ մի 7 հոգու համարը տամ  :Cool: 



> Հա մեկ էլ ովքեր դեմ են ՆՍՀ-ին , իրանք լավ էլ զրկել ու զրկվել են, բա որ դեմ եք դուք էլ մի արեք, ոնց որ ասես ես դեմ եմ գողությանը, բայց ինքը վատ պահած մի բան ցրես: Մենակ թե քոնը չլինի, հետը ինչ կարելիա անես? Հիմա ովա անբարոյական էն տղեն ով դեմա բայց վերցնումա, թե էն աղջիկը, որ մինչև վերջ վստահ էլ չի կողմա թե դեմ ?


Տղեքի դեպքը ուրիշ ա: Կինը ընտանիք ստեղծելու համար ա, ոնց որ մեր քուրն էր ասում՝ արարելու: Ու պետք ա իրան համեստ պահի: Իսկ տղեն պախատ ա անում, գոնե էդքանի դիմաց պետք ա մի փոքր էլ կայֆեր անի:

----------


## SSS

> Տղեքի դեպքը ուրիշ ա: Կինը ընտանիք ստեղծելու համար ա, ոնց որ մեր քուրն էր ասում՝ արարելու: Ու պետք ա իրան համեստ պահի: Իսկ տղեն պախատ ա անում, գոնե էդքանի դիմաց պետք ա մի փոքր էլ կայֆեր անի:


 Կներեք," կայֆ" ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեք?

----------


## araqscomp

*Մոդերատորական. տրանսլիտով և մեծատառերով գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կներեք," կայֆ" ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեք?


Դե ոնց բացատրեմ քուր ջան: Խոսքի լևի էթալը, հառփելը, մոտիկներով ժամանակ անցկացնելը: Բա չի հասնու՞մ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե ոնց բացատրեմ քուր ջան: Խոսքի լևի էթալը, հառփելը, մոտիկներով ժամանակ անցկացնելը: Բա չի հասնու՞մ:


Հայկ, խելոք մնա:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Լուսաբեր (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## Chilly

երնեկ էն օրվան, որ Հայաստանում էս թեման քննարկողների վրա ընդամենը կծիծաղեն  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (24.06.2011), Lem (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), SSS (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Win Wolf (24.06.2011), Արէա (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (24.06.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Դե ոնց բացատրեմ քուր ջան: Խոսքի լևի էթալը, հառփելը, մոտիկներով ժամանակ անցկացնելը: Բա չի հասնու՞մ:


Ահ ,պարզա   :Xeloq:  Փաստորեն ,եթե կիննա աշխատում ինքն էլ էդ իրավունքն ունի հա?

----------

Kita (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Տղեքի դեպքը ուրիշ ա: Կինը ընտանիք ստեղծելու համար ա, ոնց որ մեր քուրն էր ասում՝ արարելու: Ու պետք ա իրան համեստ պահի: Իսկ տղեն պախատ ա անում, գոնե էդքանի դիմաց պետք ա մի փոքր էլ կայֆեր անի:


 Հայկ,

 ախպեր, դա չի խնդիրը... ընդհանրապես կնոջն ու տղամարդուն համեմատելն ա սխալ..
թե ով ինչ բարոյական իրավունքներ ունի ու ինչ պետք ա անի դա ավտոմատ ա ստացվում, ուղղակի որոշ տղամարդիկ կան որոնք ի վիճակի չեն լինում էդ ամենը ձեռքի տակ պահեն... էդ նրանից ա գալիս որ քույրիկ տղերքը շատացել են: 
---
SSS, 
ինձ թվում ա "կայֆը" ուզում ես համեմատես հաճույքի հետ... օֆիցիալ տարբերություն չկա, բայց հաստատ կնոջ հետ կայֆավատ չեն անում...
---
ում ասում եմ չեն հավատում որ սենց տեղ կա =))

----------

Varzor (24.06.2011)

----------


## SSS

> SSS, 
> ինձ թվում ա "կայֆը" ուզում ես համեմատես հաճույքի հետ... օֆիցիալ տարբերություն չկա, բայց հաստատ կնոջ հետ կայֆավատ չեն անում...


Չէ, ես ընդամենը ուզում էի իմանալ դա ինչա

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ահ ,պարզա   Փաստորեն ,եթե կիննա աշխատում ինքն էլ էդ իրավունքն ունի հա?


Դրա համար նենց կին ա պետք, որ չաշխատի: :Secret:

----------


## Chuk

Հայկ, հերիք ա ջրիկանաս, շարունակելու դեպքում ստիպված եմ լինելու ջնջել:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ,
> 
> ախպեր, դա չի խնդիրը... ընդհանրապես կնոջն ու տղամարդուն համեմատելն ա սխալ..
> թե ով ինչ բարոյական իրավունքներ ունի ու ինչ պետք ա անի դա ավտոմատ ա ստացվում, ուղղակի որոշ տղամարդիկ կան որոնք ի վիճակի չեն լինում էդ ամենը ձեռքի տակ պահեն... էդ նրանից ա գալիս որ քույրիկ տղերքը շատացել են:


Լավ: Վերցնենք արմ. հասարակությունները, որտեղ որ հասարակական կյանքը իրոք հիմնվում ա ավտոմատի վրա, ոչ թե կարծրատիպերի, ոնց որ մեր մոտ ա:
Տղամարդիկ ու կանայք ունեն բարոյական իրավունք անելու էն, ինչը որ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում: Ու ոչ մեկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չի տենում:
Մեր մոտ կան կարծրատիպեր, ու դրանց պատճառով ով ինչ պետք ա անի ավտոմատ չի ստացվում: Մեր մոտ տղամարդիկ ու կանայք բարոյական իրավունք ունեն անելու էն, ինչը որ համ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում, համ կարծրատիպերի:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Դե ոնց բացատրեմ քուր ջան: Խոսքի լևի էթալը, հառփելը, մոտիկներով ժամանակ անցկացնելը: Բա չի հասնու՞մ:


Zե լավա էլի,ուրեմն տղեն պետքա կնոջը աջ ու ձախ դավաճանի,դե կնիկն էլ մարդ չի էլի հա,հա պետք ա ների ու հետ ընդունի,շատ տղաներ կնոջ հետ ամուսնանում են մենակ,որ երեխա ունենան,դե կնիկն էլ հիմնականում պետքա էշ լինի,որ բան չջոկի,երեվի համեստը դուք այդպես եք հասկանում,դե մենք մարդ չենք,մենակ պետքա տան գործ անենք,երեխա մեծացնենք,իրանք էլ մեզ աըդպես շնորհակալ լինեն հա իրանց ասած <<կայֆեռով>>....մենք ձայնազուռկ մառդիկ ենք,վոչ մի մարդկային բան զգալու իրավունք չունենք,էնա որ ամուսնանում ենք,որ մենակ երեխա ունենանք,ինչի որ չենք ցանկանւմ,որ մեր ամուսինը մեզ չդավաճանի,ուրեմն անհամեստ ենք հաաա???? :Angry2:  Շատ տղաներ եսասեր են մտածում: Ընենց եմ հիաստապվում,որ այսպիսի բաներ են գռում,որ արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում ամուսնանամ,ավելի լավա միանձնուհի լինես,քան ամուսնանաս,որովհետեվ ես բնույտով շատ նվիրված մարդ եմ,չնայած դա էլ պետքա չափավոր ցույց տաս,դրանից կառիտավորվեն:

----------


## Shah

> Լավ: Վերցնենք արմ. հասարակությունները, որտեղ որ հասարակական կյանքը իրոք հիմնվում ա ավտոմատի վրա, ոչ թե կարծրատիպերի, ոնց որ մեր մոտ ա:
> Տղամարդիկ ու կանայք ունեն բարոյական իրավունք անելու էն, ինչը որ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում: Ու ոչ մեկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չի տենում:
> Մեր մոտ կան կարծրատիպեր, ու դրանց պատճառով ով ինչ պետք ա անի ավտոմատ չի ստացվում: Մեր մոտ տղամարդիկ ու կանայք բարոյական իրավունք ունեն անելու էն, ինչը որ համ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում, համ կարծրատիպերի:


 օրենքի մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չկար... օրենքով երկուսն էլ ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ...
խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ տղա քիչ ա մնացել:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Հայկ,
> 
>  ախպեր, դա չի խնդիրը... ընդհանրապես կնոջն ու տղամարդուն համեմատելն ա սխալ..
> թե ով ինչ բարոյական իրավունքներ ունի ու ինչ պետք ա անի դա ավտոմատ ա ստացվում, ուղղակի որոշ տղամարդիկ կան որոնք ի վիճակի չեն լինում էդ ամենը ձեռքի տակ պահեն... էդ նրանից ա գալիս որ քույրիկ տղերքը շատացել են: 
> ---
> SSS, 
> ինձ թվում ա "կայֆը" ուզում ես համեմատես հաճույքի հետ... օֆիցիալ տարբերություն չկա, բայց հաստատ կնոջ հետ կայֆավատ չեն անում...
> ---
> ում ասում եմ չեն հավատում որ սենց տեղ կա =))


Ինչ է նշանակում կնոջ հետ կայֆեր չեն անում????Ինչի կնոջ հետ սեռական հարաբերություններով զբաղվելը ամոթ է հաաա???Անբարոյականություն????Կարողա փողոցից մեկի հետ ես անում??? :Shok:  Ճիշտ եմ էլի ասում,որ տղաների մեծ մասն ամուսնանում ա մենակ երեխա ունենալու համար:

----------


## Varzor

> Սա Էլ Վառզորի ''բարի և խելացի'' խորհուրդը


Դրա համար էլ չակերտներում էր  :Smile: 
Արտա կամ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները ներկայիս դարշրջանում չեն նպաստում դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրենրի լուծմանը, նույնիսկ հակառակը` նպաստավոր պայմաններ են ստեղծւմ երեխաների ծնունդը նվազեցնելու համար:

----------


## Shah

> Ինչ է նշանակում կնոջ հետ կայֆեր չեն անում????Ինչի կնոջ հետ սեռական հարաբերություններով զբաղվելը ամոթ է հաաա???Անբարոյականություն????Կարողա փողոցից մեկի հետ ես անում??? Ճիշտ եմ էլի ասում,որ տղաների մեծ մասն ամուսնանում ա մենակ երեխա ունենալու համար:


 քիր, դեմքիցս իջի, ունքերս էլ բաց թող...

----------

Chilly (26.06.2011), Ungrateful (24.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> օրենքի մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չկար... օրենքով երկուսն էլ ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ...
> խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ տղա քիչ ա մնացել:


Հայաստանու՞մ, թե՞ աշխարհում:

----------


## araqscomp

Այսինքն??Ինչ որ հայերեն արտահայտություններ էլ այստեղ չտեսա:Կարգին առտահայտվեք

----------


## Գալաթեա

> քիր, դեմքիցս իջի, ունքերս էլ բաց թող...


*Աֆր* ջան, մազերիցդ կախվելու տեղ չունի, ստիպված ունքերիցդ ա բռնվել  :Smile: 

էս քո պատասխանն աղջկան էդ _տղամարդ_ տղա պահերից մեկն է՞ր: Ֆիքսենք էլի:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հայաստանու՞մ, թե՞ աշխարհում:


 քեզ բանավոր ադմինիստրատորականը չի՞ ազդում:  :Jpit: )

----------


## Աբելյան

> Zե լավա էլի,ուրեմն տղեն պետքա կնոջը աջ ու ձախ դավաճանի,դե կնիկն էլ մարդ չի էլի հա,հա պետք ա ների ու հետ ընդունի,շատ տղաներ կնոջ հետ ամուսնանում են մենակ,որ երեխա ունենան,դե կնիկն էլ հիմնականում պետքա էշ լինի,որ բան չջոկի,երեվի համեստը դուք այդպես եք հասկանում,դե մենք մարդ չենք,մենակ պետքա տան գործ անենք,երեխա մեծացնենք,իրանք էլ մեզ աըդպես շնորհակալ լինեն հա իրանց ասած <<կայֆեռով>>....մենք ձայնազուռկ մառդիկ ենք,վոչ մի մարդկային բան զգալու իրավունք չունենք,էնա որ ամուսնանում ենք,որ մենակ երեխա ունենանք,ինչի որ չենք ցանկանւմ,որ մեր ամուսինը մեզ չդավաճանի,ուրեմն անհամեստ ենք հաաա???? Շատ տղաներ եսասեր են մտածում: Ընենց եմ հիաստապվում,որ այսպիսի բաներ են գռում,որ արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում ամուսնանամ,ավելի լավա միանձնուհի լինես,քան ամուսնանաս,որովհետեվ ես բնույտով շատ նվիրված մարդ եմ,չնայած դա էլ պետքա չափավոր ցույց տաս,դրանից կառիտավորվեն:


Քո ասած "շատ տղաներ" լևի գնալը ու նման "մանր-մունր բաներ" դավաճանություն չեն համարում: "Դավաճանությունը էն ա, երբ որ մարդը կնգան ու երեխեքին թողում ա ու գնում ուրիշ կնգա հետ ամուսնանում", "խոպանից զանգում ասում ա, որ էլ չի օգնելու, կին ունի": Էն ինչ դու ես գրել, կինը 100 տարի առաջ մտածելու իրավունք էլ չուներ: Իսկ որ տենց հարցեր են կանայք բարձրաձայնում, դա նշանակում ա սայլը տեղից եքա շարժվել ա: Բայց երևի թե մի 100 տարի էլ պետք գա, որ Հայաստանում "սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն" արվի:

----------


## Աբելյան

> քեզ բանավոր ադմինիստրատորականը չի՞ ազդում: )


Ինձ թվաց դու դա դեմոգրաֆիայի հետ ես կապում:

----------


## Shah

> *Աֆր* ջան, մազերիցդ կախվելու տեղ չունի, ստիպված ունքերիցդ ա բռնվել 
> 
> էս քո պատասխանն աղջկան էդ _տղամարդ_ տղա պահերից մեկն է՞ր: Ֆիքսենք էլի:


 մեծն Գալաթեա...  :Smile: 
չէ, ուղղակի անհեթեթությունների վրա ժամանակ ծախսել չեմ ուզում, թող ավելի ուշադիր կարդա գրածս:

----------


## Varzor

Ցավալի է տեսնել, որ բազմաթիվ մարդկան կողմից ոչ միայն ընդունվում են նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները, այլև ընկալվում է որպես առաջադիմական և ապագային հարիր երևույթ:
Մի բանում ես իմ մեջ համոզված եմ` իսկական հայկական սովորույթյների մեջ ոչ մի անիմաստ սովորույթ չկա: Այն, որ մենք չենք հասկանում դրա իմաստը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ սովորույթը անիմաստ է:
Բազմաթիվ են այնպիսի ժողովրդական ավանդույթները, որոնց գիտական բացատրությունները տրվել են վերջին տասնամյակների ընթացքում:
Ըստ ինձ կնոջ և տղամարդու նախաամուսնական հարաբերություների ավանդույթային դատապարտումը ևս ունի խորը և հիմնավորված իմաստ, բայց այդ իմաստը դեռևս չի բացահայտվել` մոռացվել է:
Կրոնական տեսանկյունից նախա և արտաամուսնական կապերը նույնպես դատապարտելի են` առանց հիմնավոր բացատրությունների, միայն "այդպես է ասված", կամ "այդպես է գրված":
Իսկ ինչու ենք բացառում, որ ճիշտ է գրված? Ինչ-որ մի գիտնականի գրվածքին կարելի է հավատալ, իսկ Կրոնականին ոչ? Միթե կրոնական գրվածքները գրողները պակաս գիտուն կամ իմաստուն են եղել?

Ինձ թվում ա, որ շատերը կհամաձայնեն այն մտքի հետ, որ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունների մեծ մասը տեղի են ունենում այն տարիքում և այն իրավիճակում, երբ երկուսն էլ այդքան էլ լավ չեն գիտակցում իրենց ապագա իճակը, կամ դեռևս չունեն  հստակ ձևավորված հոգեկերտվածք: Մասնավորապես այդ հարաբերությունների մեծ մասը տեղի է ունենում զուտ էմոցիոնալ և բնազդային ֆոնի վրա` բարձր գիտակցված քայելրը հազվադեպ բնույթ են կրում:

Կենսաբանները և հոգեբանները բնդում են, որ այդ կերպով անհատն ամրապնդում է իր սեռական հոգեկան պատրաստությունը:
Այն թյուր կարծիքը, որ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները նպաստում են սեռական համատեղելի զույգերի ստեղծմանը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, այդ ուղղությամբ կան բազմաթիվ ուսումնասիրություններ (իհարկե ոչ Հայաստանում  :Smile:  )
Սակայն, վերջին տարիների տվյաներով, ամուսինների բաժանումների մեջ բավականին մեծ քանակ է սկսել կազմել սեռական անբավարարության հետևանքով բաժանումները` ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ բողոքում են կանայք!!!
Բա ուր մնաց տղամարդկանց "տրենիրովկի" արդյունքները? Փաստորեն այքան էլ չի օգնում  :Smile: 

Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները այնքան էլ չեն նպաստում ամուսնությունների երկարատև շարունակմանը և ամրապնդմանը: Նույնիսկ երբեմն ատճառեննհանդիսանում մինչև ամուսնությունը բաժանման:

----------


## araqscomp

> Քո ասած "շատ տղաներ" լևի գնալը ու նման "մանր-մունր բաներ" դավաճանություն չեն համարում: "Դավաճանությունը էն ա, երբ որ մարդը կնգան ու երեխեքին թողում ա ու գնում ուրիշ կնգա հետ ամուսնանում", "խոպանից զանգում ասում ա, որ էլ չի օգնելու, կին ունի": Էն ինչ դու ես գրել, կինը 100 տարի առաջ մտածելու իրավունք էլ չուներ: Իսկ որ տենց հարցեր են կանայք բարձրաձայնում, դա նշանակում ա սայլը տեղից եքա շարժվել ա: Բայց երևի թե մի 100 տարի էլ պետք գա, որ Հայաստանում "սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն" արվի:


Հենց այդ մտածելակերպը շարունակվումա մինչև այսոր,դրա համար եմ էլի ասում,մենք տղամարդկանց մեծ մասի համար խոսելու իրավունք չունենք:Իսկ քո ասածը մանր-մունր բան չի,ուրեմն կնիկը էշա էլի,ստորացված,որ ամուսինը ամեն օր կամ մերթընդմերրթ դավաճանելուց հետո գա ու իրա հետ զբաղվի նույն բանոով կամ էլ ընդհանրապես կարիք էլ չզգա արդեն,կնիկն էլ դե ձեր ասելով ինչ որ բան զգալու կարիք էլ չունի,ինքը մարդ չի էլի,անշունչ էակ,<<ու իրա համար ինչ հաճելի ա չէ,որ ուրիշի հետ զբաղվելուց հետո,(էն էլ ավելի հաճույքով,դե կնիկները մարդ չեն էլի,ոչ զգայուն էակներ,իրանցից հաչույք չեն ստանում),գա ու իրա հետ զբաղվի,մանավանդ որ,պատկերացնի ամուսնուն ուրիշի հետ,էն էլ հաճախ,կամ էլ ամեն օր,ինչքան էլ կինը փաստացի չիմանա դա,մեկա,զգումա,դե որ իմացավ,ընդհանրապես իրա հոգեկան վիճակը,դե տղամառդն էլ կասի,հա ինչ անեմ,ինչ ուզումա,տող զգա,ուզումա գժվի,ինչ ուզումա տող անի,ես տղամարդ եմ ու ես իրավունք ունեմ իմենակ ինչ որ բան զգալու,ահագին արաջ ենք գանցել:

----------


## araqscomp

> մեծն Գալաթեա... 
> չէ, ուղղակի անհեթեթությունների վրա ժամանակ ծախսել չեմ ուզում, թող ավելի ուշադիր կարդա գրածս:


 Լսիր,անհեթեթեթությունը քոննա,ուզում ես կարդա,ուզում ես չե,հայերեն արտահայտվելու ձև չգիտես,<<քիր>>,ունքերից կախվել,չգիտեմ ինչ,ինչ լավ գիտենք հայերենը :Shok:

----------


## Shah

> Լսիր,անհեթեթեթությունը քոննա,ուզում ես կարդա,ուզում ես չե,հայերեն արտահայտվելու ձև չգիտես,<<քիր>>,ունքերից կախվել,չգիտեմ ինչ,ինչ լավ գիտենք հայերենը


 քույրիկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից, զբաղված եմ, ընկերուհի ունեմ...
նորից եմ ասում, կարդա՛ գրածս ավելի ուշադիր:

----------

Chilly (26.06.2011), Գեա (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ: Վերցնենք արմ. հասարակությունները, որտեղ որ հասարակական կյանքը իրոք հիմնվում ա ավտոմատի վրա, ոչ թե կարծրատիպերի, ոնց որ մեր մոտ ա:
> Տղամարդիկ ու կանայք ունեն բարոյական իրավունք անելու էն, ինչը որ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում: Ու ոչ մեկ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չի տենում:
> Մեր մոտ կան կարծրատիպեր, ու դրանց պատճառով ով ինչ պետք ա անի ավտոմատ չի ստացվում: Մեր մոտ տղամարդիկ ու կանայք բարոյական իրավունք ունեն անելու էն, ինչը որ համ օրենքի մեջ ա մտնում, համ կարծրատիպերի:


Պետք է ասեմ, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի երկիր չի խրխաուսում նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները, այնպես որ (կրկնեմ) ձեր սրտի ցանկությունները մի օրինականացրեք:

----------

Shah (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Դրա համար էլ չակերտներում էր 
> Արտա կամ նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները ներկայիս դարշրջանում չեն նպաստում դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրենրի լուծմանը, նույնիսկ հակառակը` նպաստավոր պայմաններ են ստեղծւմ երեխաների ծնունդը նվազեցնելու համար:


Այ հիմա ճիշտ ասեցիր

----------


## araqscomp

<<Կյանքի կառուսելով >> մի պատմություն էր,ամուսինը դավաճանում էր կնոջը մի անբարոյականի հետ,կինն էլ բրնացնումա ու հեռիք չի,բռնացրելա դավաճանելու պահին,դեռ ամւսինն էր բողոքում կնոջը,որ,ինչ ես ձայնդ բարձրացնում,տեսել ես,ձայնդ կտրի,ես տղամարդ եմ,լավ եմ արել,դե կնիկն էլ բաժանվեց,դե ցավալի է նաև բաժանման թաստը,բայց դե պատկերացնում եք իրա վիճակը,էն էլ այդ անբարոյականի մոտ իր կնոջը ստորացնելուց հետո գնար ու հետը շարունակեր ապրեր,դե ինչքան մեր ինքնագնահատականը պետքա կորցնես,անինքնասեր դառնաս,որ շարունակես հետը ապրել,էն էլ ստորանալուց հետո.Ես ինքս կօղմ եմ տղամառդու գերիշխանությանը,որ պետքա ծխի էլ,խմի էլ,խաղա էլ,բայց ոչ դավաճանությունը,կինը պետքա ավելի զիջի,բայց փոխադարձ էլ բնականաբար,որովհետև կինն էլ մարդա ու համբերություն ունի,բայց չափավոր այդ ամեն ինչը:Մեկ-մեկ նայում ես,նենց սիրուն արտաքինով,կազմվածքով եվ ներքինով ամուսնացած աղջիկներ կան,որոնց ամուսինները իրենց դավաճանում են,ուրիշ տղամարդիկ էլ նայում են այդ աղջիկներին ու ասում <<Երանի սրա տիջոջը կամ էլ նենց են նայում>>,որ մտածում ես,սրա ամուսինը կույրա,չի տեսնում,չի խանդում,ուրիշի աչքը իրա կնոջ վրայա,իրանն էլ դուրսը,ուրիշ տղամարդը իրա կնօջը ցանակնումա,իսկ ինքը ընդհանրապես իրա կնոջից հաճույք չի առնում,եհհհհհհհհհհհհհ,դաժանա աշխարհը,դաժան ու անարդար:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

???????  :Shok: Ես ուղակի ասելու բան չունեմ ,ցավալիյա ուղակի,ցավում եմ:

----------


## araqscomp

> քույրիկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից, զբաղված եմ, ընկերուհի ունեմ...
> նորից եմ ասում, կարդա՛ գրածս ավելի ուշադիր:


??????? Ես ուղակի ասելու բան չունեմ ,ցավալիյա ուղակի,ցավում եմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պետք է ասեմ, որ *աշխարհում ոչ մի երկիր չի խրխաուսում նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունները*, այնպես որ (կրկնեմ) ձեր սրտի ցանկությունները մի օրինականացրեք:


Ո՞ր երկիրն ա արգելում:

----------

Skeptic (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ո՞ր երկիրն ա արգելում:


չեն արգելում, բայց ո՞ր երկրում են մեդալ տալիս:

գիտենամ տենց բան կա, կգնամ նախագահով բանով սաղին նախ ու հետամուսնական կանեմ:

----------

հովարս (24.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> <<Կյանքի կառուսելով >> մի պատմություն էր,ամուսինը դավաճանում էր կնոջը մի անբարոյականի հետ,կինն էլ բրնացնումա ու հեռիք չի,բռնացրելա դավաճանելու պահին,դեռ ամւսինն էր բողոքում կնոջը,որ,ինչ ես ձյնդ բարձրացնում,տեսել ես,ձայնդ կտրի,ես տղամարդ եմ,լավ եմ արել,դե կնիկն էլ բաժանվեց,դե ցավալի է նաև բաժանման թաստը,բայց դե պատկերացնում եք իրա վիճակը,էն էլ այդ անբարոյականի մոտ իր կնոջը ստորացնելուց հետո գնար ու հետը շարունակեր ապրեր,դե ինչքան մեր ինքնագնահատականը պետքա կորցնես,անինքնասեր դառնաս,որ շարունակես հետը ապրել,էն էլ ստորանալուց հետո.Ես ինքս կօղմ եմ տղամառդու գերիշխանությանը,որ պետքա ծխի էլ,խմի էլ,խաղա էլ,բայց ոչ դավաճանությունը,կինը պետքա ավելի զիջի,բայց փոխադարձ էլ բնականաբար,որովհետև կինն էլ մարդա ու համբերություն ունի,բայց չափավոր այդ ամեն ինչը:Մեկ-մեկ նայում ես,նենց սիրուն արտաքինով,կազմվածքով եվ ներքինով ամուսնացած աղջիկներ կան,որոնց ամուսինները իրենց դավաճանում են,ուրիշ տղամարդիկ էլ նայում են այդ աղջիկներին ու ասում <<Երանի սրա տիջոջը կամ էլ նենց են նայում>>,որ մտածում ես,սրա ամուսինը կույրա,չի տեսնում,չի խանդում,ուրիշի աչքը իրա կնոջ վրայա,իրանն էլ դուրսը,ուրիշ տղամարդը իրա կնօջը ցանակնումա,իսկ ինքը ընդհանրապես իրա կնոջից հաճույք չի առնում,եհհհհհհհհհհհհհ,դաժանա աշխարհը,դաժան ու անարդար:


Դրա համար էլ քեզ արժանի մեկին գտի:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ո՞ր երկիրն ա արգելում:


Եթե հավատանք *էս* աղբյուրին, ուրեմն՝ Իրանի, Պակիստանի ու Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նման օրինակելի երկրները:  :Xeloq: 


Էնպես որ, իմացեք՝

----------


## Աբելյան

> չեն արգելում, բայց ո՞ր երկրում են մեդալ տալիս:


Եթե տալով ըլներ, կաֆե գնալու համար էլ պետք ա մեդալ տային:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Եթե հավատանք *էս* աղբյուրին, ուրեմն՝ Իրանի, Պակիստանի ու Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նման օրինակելի երկրները: 
> 
> 
> Էնպես որ, իմացեք՝


 <<STAY PURE,SAVE IT FOR MARRIAGE>>Իսկը իմ սրտիցա բխում:

----------

Chilly (26.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Պա՞րզ չի,իհարկե  տղամարդն է սեփականատիրոջ պես վերաբերվում կնոջը:Ես մեր  տղամարդկանց խրախուսելով չեմ գրում,բայց մինչև հիմա էլ շատերի մոտ կա այդ  հեղինակավոր (ու սխալ) կարծիքը:


սեփականատեր ասվածը ինչպե՞ս եք հասկանում: թղթո՞վ, ինչպես իրն ա՞ սեփականություն, դրա համար ա՞ վիրավորական հնչում...

սեփականատեր են տղամարդիկ համարում ու ճիշտ են անում քանի որ ուզում են, որ իրենց կինը լինի մենակ իրենցը, այլ ոչ թե մի քանի _բաժնետերերի_.. ու դա վիրավորական թող հնչի մենակ նրանց համար ով սեփականություն ասվածը մենակ իրին ա վերագրում: 

իսկ եթե որոշ _տղամարդկանց_ դզում ա իրա կնոջ _բաժնետեր_ լինելը ապա նախ և առաջ էդ տղամարդու պրոբլեմն ա մեկել իրա _սեփականության_..

հ.գ. քույրիկ-տղամարդկանց քանակը շատանալու կապակցությամբ. սենց որ գնա շուտով հայաստանի բակերում կհայտնվեն վալոդ ծյոծյաներն ու գուրգեն մորաքույրները...  :Jpit: )

----------


## araqscomp

> Դրա համար էլ քեզ արժանի մեկին գտի:


 Ես աղոտում եմ Աստծուն ու հուսով եմ,Աստված ձայնս կլսի,Աստվածաշնչում էլ ա գրած,որ անգամ ետե տղամարդը նայում ա կնոջը արդեն իսկ ցանկանալով,դա արդեն մեղքա:

----------

CactuSoul (26.06.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

ուրիշ կնոջը,սխալվեցի:

----------

Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

Դե նույնն էլ կիննա ցանկանում,որ ամուսինը մենակ իրենը լինի:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> <<STAY PURE,SAVE IT FOR MARRIAGE>>Իսկը իմ սրտիցա բխում:


Ասեմ ավելին. իրանց սիրելի տնային կենդանիների մաքրության համար անհանգստացողներին առաջարկվում ա հետևյալ ծառայությունը.  :Xeloq:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես աղոտում եմ Աստծուն ու հուսով եմ,Աստված ձայնս կլսի,Աստվածաշնչում էլ ա գրած,որ անգամ ետե տղամարդը նայում ա կնոջը արդեն իսկ ցանկանալով,դա արդեն մեղքա:


Այս դրույթը մի քիչ կասկածելի ա, որովհետև սկզբից տղամարդը պետքա կնոջը տեսնի, ֆիզմիկապես հավանի (նաև ցանկանա), ծանոթանա` հոգեպես հավանի, որ ամուսնանա` ցանկանալով  :Smile: 
Հակառակ դեպքում լիովին ռոբոտացում կլինի:

Աստվածաշնչում խոսքը գնում է ամուսնացած կանանց նայելու, կամ ամուսնացած տղամարդկանց կողմից այլ կանանց նայելու մասին  :Smile: 
Իրոք, եթե ամուսնացած ղամարդը նայում է այլ կնոջ, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան ընտանիքում են չի  :Smile:

----------

Shah (24.06.2011), Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ուրիշ կնոջը,սխալվեցի:


 լոմկա քցիր Հայկոին ու Վիսթին քո սխալվելով  :Jpit: )

----------


## Աբելյան

> լոմկա քցիր Հայկոին ու Վիսթին քո սխալվելով )


Չէ, խի՞: Գոնե մի շանս թողեց: :Jpit:

----------

Shah (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Այս դրույթը մի քիչ կասկածելի ա, որովհետև սկզբից տղամարդը պետքա կնոջը տեսնի, ֆիզմիկապես հավանի (նաև ցանկանա), ծանոթանա` հոգեպես հավանի, որ ամուսնանա` ցանկանալով 
> Հակառակ դեպքում լիովին ռոբոտացում կլինի:
> 
> Աստվածաշնչում խոսքը գնում է ամուսնացած կանանց նայելու, կամ ամուսնացած տղամարդկանց կողմից այլ կանանց նայելու մասին 
> Իրոք, եթե ամուսնացած ղամարդը նայում է այլ կնոջ, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան ընտանիքում են չի


 ԵՍս կարող եմ նույնիսկ Աստվաժաշունչը բերել ու ապացուցել,ոնց որ կա գրած,ուղակի հիմա շտապում եմ,որ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ կնոջ,եկեղեցում,որ ասումա քահանա,չնայած դռանց մեծ մասը մաֆյոզ են,բայց համենայն դեպս դա Աստվածաշնչիցա վերցված,որ պետք է հավատարիմ լինես քօ կնոջը,չդավաճանես,Աստվածաշնչում Աստված ոչ մեկի ֆիզիկական դավաճանությունը չի խրախուսում,գրածա ուրիշ կնոջ,քո կնոջից բացի,չի գրած ամուսնացած միայն,ցանկացած,բնականա դժվար է ընդունել տղամարդկանց կողմից,բայց դա փաստ է: :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Դե նույնն էլ կիննա ցանկանում,որ ամուսինը մենակ իրենը լինի:


 հա բայց, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ տղամարդու դավաճանելը լավ բան ա:  :Jpit: )

----------


## Varzor

Բայց ես թեման դավաճանության մասինա ??  :LOL:

----------

Shah (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Բայց ես թեման դավաճանության մասինա ??





> հա բայց, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ տղամարդու դավաճանելը լավ բան ա: )


  պռոստը աղջիկը հուզված էր, ձեռի հետ էլ էս թանկացումները...

----------


## araqscomp

> լոմկա քցիր Հայկոին ու Վիսթին քո սխալվելով )


 Դա բացտողման սխալ էր,ինչպես իմ շատ տառասխալներ վարժ չլինելուս պատճառով,ես կարող եմ ապացուցել,ինձ համար հոգ չե,ուղակի պետք տեղ գնամ,դւ ինձ հիշեցրու,ես բերեմ ու ապացուցեմ,ոնց որ գրածա,ես չեմ կարող Աստվածաշնչի գրածը ուրիշ ձեվով նեռկայացնել,դա նւյնպես մեղք է: :Smile:

----------


## araqscomp

> պռոստը աղջիկը հուզված էր, ձեռի հետ էլ էս թանկացումները...


Դե Հայկոն էր խառնել թեման,այդպես էլ շարունակվեց ու իրա ասելոբ,դա կարելի ա:

----------


## Varzor

> ԵՍս կարող եմ նույնիսկ Աստվաժաշունչը բերել ու ապացուցել,ոնց որ կա գրած,ուղակի հիմա շտապում եմ,որ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ կնոջ,եկեղեցում,որ ասումա քահանա,չնայած դռանց մեծ մասը մաֆյոզ են,բայց համենայն դեպս դա Աստվածաշնչիցա վերցված,որ պետք է հավատարիմ լինես քօ կնոջը,չդավաճանես,Աստվածաշնչում Աստված ոչ մեկի ֆիզիկական դավաճանությունը չի խրախուսում,գրածա ուրիշ *կնոջ*,քո *կնոջից* բացի,չի գրած ամուսնացած միայն,ցանկացած,բնականա դժվար է ընդունել տղամարդկանց կողմից,բայց դա փաստ է:


Ինձ թվում ա, լավ էլ գրած ա, արդեն իսկ դու պարզաբանեցիր և հաստատեցիր իմ ասածները, ուղղակի չնկատեցիր  :Smile: 
Ում պարզ չեն կրկնեմ.
 "ուրիշ կնոջ"` այսինքն այլ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ, որը կին է (ինչ որ մեկի, կամ եղել է իnչ-որ մեկի կինը  :Smile:  հակառակ դեպքում կլիներ աղջիկ)
"բացի քո կնոջից"` կին ունի ամուսնացած տղամարդը, հետևաբար, բացի իր կնոջից ուրիշին չպիտի նայի  :Smile: , անկախ նրանից, կին է, թե աղջիկ  :Smile: 

Փաստորեն ստացվում ա, որ չամուսնացած աղջիկն ու տղան լավ էլ կարող են իրար նայել և սիրել և ամուսնանալ, որից հետո միայն սկսում է գործել արգելքը  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե հավատանք *էս* աղբյուրին, ուրեմն՝ Իրանի, Պակիստանի ու Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նման օրինակելի երկրները: 
> 
> 
> Էնպես որ, իմացեք՝


Սկեպտիկ, խառնել ես իրար...

----------


## Varzor

> պռոստը աղջիկը հուզված էր, ձեռի հետ էլ էս թանկացումները...


Մեկ էլ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (24.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դե Հայկոն էր խառնել թեման,այդպես էլ շարունակվեց ու իրա ասելոբ,դա կարելի ա:


Մեղա: :Shok:

----------

Shah (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Ինձ թվում ա, լավ էլ գրած ա, արդեն իսկ դու պարզաբանեցիր և հաստատեցիր իմ ասածները, ուղղակի չնկատեցիր 
> Ում պարզ չեն կրկնեմ.
>  "ուրիշ կնոջ"` այսինքն այլ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ, որը կին է (ինչ որ մեկի, կամ եղել է իnչ-որ մեկի կինը  հակառակ դեպքում կլիներ աղջիկ)
> "բացի քո կնոջից"` կին ունի ամուսնացած տղամարդը, հետևաբար, բացի իր կնոջից ուրիշին չպիտի նայի , անկախ նրանից, կին է, թե աղջիկ 
> 
> Փաստորեն ստացվում ա, որ չամուսնացած աղջիկն ու տղան լավ էլ կարող են իրար նայել և սիրել և ամուսնանալ, որից հետո միայն սկսում է գործել արգելքը


 Դավաճանելը ուրիշ կնոջ,որ ասում են եկեղեցում,չեն ասում միայն կնոջ,այլ ընդհանրապես: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Դավաճանելը ուրիշ կնոջ,որ ասում են եկեղեցում,չեն ասում միայն կնոջ,այլ ընդհանրապես:


Դե եկեղեցում շատ բաներ են ասում, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված չի, և հանդիսանում ա հոգևորականների կողմից Ատվածաշնչի "տրամաբանակն վերլուծության" արդյունք  :Smile: 
Աստվածաչնչում չկա ոչ մի բառ, որը արգելի դեռատի աղջկան և տղային իրար հավանել և սիրել  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Մեղա:


Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում,մեղա տեր Աստված,որ դավաճանում են իրենց կնոջը,Աստված իռենց հետ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Սկեպտիկ, խառնել ես իրար...


Ի՞նչը:  :Think:

----------

Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Փաստորեն թղթի կտորնա որոշում դու սիրածիդ հետ սեքսով կզբաղվես թե չէ: :Xeloq:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Դե եկեղեցում շատ բաներ են ասում, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված չի, և հանդիսանում ա հոգևորականների կողմից Ատվածաշնչի "տրամաբանակն վերլուծության" արդյունք


 Դե չգիտեյի,որ Աստված խրախուսում է դավաճանությունը,ում հետ էլ որ լինի,էտ ելա գռած,որ ասում են տղաները,մեզ կարելիյա: :Angry2:

----------


## Գեա

> Լսիր,անհեթեթեթությունը քոննա,ուզում ես կարդա,ուզում ես չե,հայերեն արտահայտվելու ձև չգիտես,<<քիր>>,ունքերից կախվել,չգիտեմ ինչ,ինչ լավ գիտենք հայերենը





> քույրիկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից, զբաղված եմ, ընկերուհի ունեմ...
> նորից եմ ասում, կարդա՛ գրածս ավելի ուշադիր:


աաաաաաաաաաա՜՜՜ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## araqscomp

> Դե չգիտեյի,որ Աստված խրախուսում է դավաճանությունը,ում հետ էլ որ լինի,էտ ելա գռած,որ ասում են տղաները,մեզ կարելիյա:


 Հենա,ես մամայիս էլ հառցռեցի,ինքնելա ասում,որ կապ չունի,կին,աղջիկ,դա ընդհանուր կինարմատա,ասումա,այդպեսա գռած,ճիշտ ես ասում,մեկ առ մեկ չի նշված,ընդհանուր կին բարովա դա,ես էլ արդեն կասկածեցի իմ ասածի մեջ,մեղա տեր Աստված,որ ասում են միաըն ամուսնացած աղջկան նայելն է մեղք,մեղա:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե չգիտեյի,որ Աստված խրախուսում է դավաճանությունը,ում հետ էլ որ լինի,էտ ելա գռած,որ ասում են տղաները,մեզ կարելիյա:


Այ հարգելիս, դու լրիվ շիլափլավ սարքեցիր  :Smile: 
Ոմ կարող է դավաճանել չամուսնացած մարդը??

Ինչ կապ ունի դավաճանությունը իմ ասածի հետ: Ընդամենը ասած ա "ուրիշի կնոջը մի նայի` ամուսնացած ա, մենակ քո կնոջը նայի` ամուսնացած էս"  :Smile: 
Հո ռոբոտ չեն չամուսնացած` *դեռատի*  մարդիք, որ առանց իրար քաղցր աչքով նայելու սիրահարվեն ու ամուսնանան ??
Այ չի թույլատրվում նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները, բայց ցանկությունների մասին բան չի ասվում  :Smile: 

Տարօրինակ տրամաբանություն ա կրոնական տրամաբանությունը: Աստված մարդուն տվել է բնազդը և զգացմունքը, բայց նաև դրել է դրանք արտահայտելու սահմանափակումներ և արգելքներ  :Smile: 
Այսինքն չի ուզեցել, որ ռոբոտ լինեն, բայց չի էլ ուզեցոլ որ համը հանեն  :Smile: 
Նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունների տարածումը կարող է բերել ամուսնությունների թվի կրճատման, որովհետև շատ զույգեր բավականին երիտասարդ հասակում ամուսնանում են միայն նախամուսնականից խուսափելու համար: ԷԼ չեմ ասում, որ եթե տղամարդը վստահ լինի, որ բոլոր կանայք առանց ամուսնանալու էլ կարող են իրենը լինել, ապա նույնիսկ չի ել մտնի ամուսնանալու գլխացավանքի տակ  :Smile: 

Կին կա ամուսին ընտրելը հո բուտկից շոր առնել չի "մի հատ փորձեմ, տեսնեմ հարմարա, կվերցնեմ.." ???
Էդ ոնցա, որ ուրիշի հագած շորը հագնելը հակահիգիենիկ ա, ոմանք էլ զզվում են, բայց ուրիշի "հագած" (ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ինչ էլ միտքս եկավ` մեղմ չէր) տղամարդուն կամ կնոջը պետք ա նորմալ համարի, նորմալ ընդունի և տարիներով հետը ապրի:

----------


## հովարս

> սեփականատեր ասվածը ինչպե՞ս եք հասկանում: թղթո՞վ, ինչպես իրն ա՞ սեփականություն, դրա համար ա՞ վիրավորական հնչում...
> 
> սեփականատեր են տղամարդիկ համարում ու ճիշտ են անում քանի որ ուզում են, որ իրենց կինը լինի մենակ իրենցը, այլ ոչ թե մի քանի _բաժնետերերի_.. ու դա վիրավորական թող հնչի մենակ նրանց համար ով սեփականություն ասվածը մենակ իրին ա վերագրում: 
> 
> իսկ եթե որոշ _տղամարդկանց_ դզում ա իրա կնոջ _բաժնետեր_ լինելը ապա նախ և առաջ էդ տղամարդու պրոբլեմն ա մեկել իրա _սեփականության_..
> 
> հ.գ. քույրիկ-տղամարդկանց քանակը շատանալու կապակցությամբ. սենց որ գնա շուտով հայաստանի բակերում կհայտնվեն վալոդ ծյոծյաներն ու գուրգեն մորաքույրները... )


Շահ ջան, այս բազմությունը ուզում է Շվեդներին էլ անցնի, ունենան ընտանեական խառը հարաբերություններ, սեքս երեքով և նման բաներ: Պեդոֆիլները այլևս Ֆիլիպիններ չեն գնա դեռահասների համար, այլ կգան իրեց մոտ: 


Սրան եք ուզում ձգտե՞լ:

----------


## Shah

> Շահ ջան, այս բազմությունը ուզում է Շվեդներին էլ անցնի, ունենան ընտանեական խառը հարաբերություններ, սեքս երեքով և նման բաներ:


 հենա, Արսեն ջան, որոշ (լեզուս էլ չի ֆռռում) կանայք համաձայն են ժամանակի ընթացքում զուտ առանց_պարտականությունների_սեքս ունենան  :Smile:  ճիշտն ասած ընգած համարներն եմ ման գալիս դրանց: որ գտնեմ քեզ էլ տա՞մ  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շահ ջան, այս բազմությունը ուզում է Շվեդներին էլ անցնի, ունենան ընտանեական խառը հարաբերություններ, սեքս երեքով և նման բաներ: Պեդոֆիլները այլևս Ֆիլիպիններ չեն գնա դեռահասների համար, այլ կգան իրեց մոտ: 
> 
> 
> Սրան եք ուզում ձգտե՞լ:


Ինձ եթե բացատրես թե ոնց ա ՆՍՀ-ն սիրահար զույգերի միջև նպաստելու պեդոֆիլիայի տարածմանը, կամ եթե ցույց տաս 2 հոգանոց ՆՍՀ-ից "սեքս 3-ով" անցման մեխանիզմը, ես էլ էս թեմայում մի շաբաթ չեմ գրի: Ազնիվ խոսք:

----------

Chilly (26.06.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Win Wolf (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Իմ կարծիքով ներկայիս հասարակարգը դրդում է մարդկանց նախաամուսնական հարաբերություննների: Մենակ 12 տարի դպրոցում են սովորում, հետո 2 տարի բանակ, կամ 6 տարի բակալավր+մագիստրատուրա, նոր` բանակ, հետո մի 2 տարի գործ էս ման գալիս, եթե հաջողվումա, լավ գործ ես գտնում, նոր հանգիստ սրտով մտածում ես սիրածդ էակի հետ ընտանիք կազմելու մասին:
Ճիշտ ա, կարելի ա առանց էդ ամեն ինչի, բայց բանակից "թռնելը" ամեն մարդու համար չի, էլ չեմ ասում առանց դիպլոմ կյանքը` հայի համար կյանք չի  :Smile: 
Գումարենք իրար, կստացվի 27-29 տարեկան: Եսքան երկար "ճգնավորությունը" կարողա բերել հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական խանգարումների  :Smile:  Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ծնողների երիտասարդական եռանդը չի հերիքում մինչև ապագա երեխաների պատանեկության հասնելը  :Smile: 

Մենակ դատապարտելով կունենանք հոգով և ֆիզիկապես հիվանդոտ երիտասարդություն, պետք ա իրավիճակից ելք առաջարկել նույնպես:

Հ.Գ.
Հասակարագի մեղավորը գլոբալիզացաին են ու ոչ լեգիտիմ կառավարությունները
(Խնդրում եմ չխորանալ` ընդամենը կատակ է  :LOL:  )

----------


## VisTolog

> Հենա,ես մամայիս էլ հառցռեցի,ինքնելա ասում,որ կապ չունի,կին,աղջիկ,դա ընդհանուր կինարմատա,ասումա,այդպեսա գռած,ճիշտ ես ասում,մեկ առ մեկ չի նշված,ընդհանուր կին բարովա դա,ես էլ արդեն կասկածեցի իմ ասածի մեջ,մեղա տեր Աստված,որ ասում են միաըն ամուսնացած աղջկան նայելն է մեղք,մեղա:


Հե՞տո ինչ, որ ասում ա/են:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ եթե բացատրես թե ոնց ա ՆՍՀ-ն սիրահար զույգերի միջև նպաստելու պեդոֆիլիայի տարածմանը, կամ եթե ցույց տաս 2 հոգանոց ՆՍՀ-ից "սեքս 3-ով" անցման մեխանիզմը, ես էլ էս թեմայում մի շաբաթ չեմ գրի: Ազնիվ խոսք:


Մեկ-մեկ էդ իրար սիրող զույգերից մեկը կամ երկուսն էլ ոչ միայն անչափահաս են լինում, այլև տհաս (հոգեբանորեն տհաս, նաև ֆիզիկապես տհաս` միջին դպրոցական տարիքի)

----------


## Varzor

> Հենա,ես մամայիս էլ հառցռեցի,ինքնելա ասում,որ կապ չունի,կին,աղջիկ,դա ընդհանուր կինարմատա,ասումա,այդպեսա գռած,ճիշտ ես ասում,մեկ առ մեկ չի նշված,ընդհանուր կին բարովա դա,ես էլ արդեն կասկածեցի իմ ասածի մեջ,մեղա տեր Աստված,որ ասում են միաըն ամուսնացած աղջկան նայելն է մեղք,մեղա:


Դե լավ, թող ուղղահավատ մարդիք իրենց կին ընտրեն աչքերները փակ` հին ադաթի համաձայն ծնողները փոքր ժամանակ բեշիքյարթմա կանեն, կամ էլ կգնան կողքի թաղից (գյուղից, քաղաքից) մի "հալալ կաթնակեր" աղջիկ կընտրեն, ու հարսն ու փոսան իրար կհանդիպեն միայն նշանդրեքի և հարսանիքի օրը, այն էլ գլուխները կախ, որ իրար չնայեն` մեղք է:
Հարսանիքից հետո կգնան տուն ու ամուսինը կասի "բարև սիրելիս, ես քո ամուսինն եմ" ու նույնատիպ պատասխան կստանա, հետո լ կինը կավելացնի "ես քեզ այսպիսին չէի պատկերացնում" ու նույնատիպ պատասխան կստանա (այս վերջին 2 արտահայտություններըը դժվա թե բարձրաձայն ասվեն):
բայց քանի որ մինչ այդ այդ խեղճ տղան նույնիսկ չի համարձակվել աղջիկներին նայել, ապա նրա ուղեղը դատարկ է, էլ չեմ ասում որ կնոջ անատոմիային ընդհանրապես ճանոթ չի, նոյնը նրա խեղճ կողակցի մոտ է:

Բայց արի ու տես, որ հազարամյակներով մարդիք էսպես ապրել են ...
Ինձ անձամբ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց? կամ էլ խափում են  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (24.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեկ-մեկ էդ իրար սիրող զույգերից մեկը կամ երկուսն էլ ոչ միայն անչափահաս են լինում, այլև տհաս (հոգեբանորեն տհաս, նաև ֆիզիկապես տհաս` միջին դպրոցական տարիքի)


Հետո: :Smile:  Օրինակ, զույգերը 16-17 տարեկան են: Երկուսն էլ մանկապիղծ դառա՞ն:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ինձ եթե բացատրես թե ոնց ա ՆՍՀ-ն սիրահար զույգերի միջև նպաստելու պեդոֆիլիայի տարածմանը, կամ եթե ցույց տաս 2 հոգանոց ՆՍՀ-ից "սեքս 3-ով" անցման մեխանիզմը, ես էլ էս թեմայում մի շաբաթ չեմ գրի: Ազնիվ խոսք:


Հայկո ջան, ՆԱՀ-ը առաջին քայլն է դեպի ....... , այնպես-որ...?

----------


## Varzor

> Հետո: Օրինակ, զույգերը 16-17 տարեկան են: Երկուսն էլ մանկապիղծ դառա՞ն:


Եթե փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ, ապա Օրենքի տսանկյունից` ոչ,
Եթե մենակ մեկն է մինչև 18 տարեկան, ապա ` այո:

Բայց դու սենց նայի, իրար սիրահարվում են 12-13 տարեկան դպրոցականները նույնպես, ու եթե չլինի համապատասխան սահմանափակումը, ապա ինչ ահավոր բաներ կարող են տեղի ունենալ:

Մի հատ թող բոլորը հիշեն իրենց 12-13 տարեկան հասակում:
Տղաները լավ էլ հիշում են, թե ինչ էին մտածում այդ հարցի շուրջ, էլ չեմ ասում որ աղջիկները ընդհանրապես այլ կերպ էին մտածում` լրիվ "ադաթավոր"  :Smile: 

Ձեռքներդ դրեք խղճներիդ ու ասեք, որ մեկդ էր այդ հասակում կողմ նախաամուսնական հարաբերություններին?

----------


## Shah

> Ինձ եթե բացատրես թե ոնց ա ՆՍՀ-ն սիրահար զույգերի միջև նպաստելու  պեդոֆիլիայի տարածմանը, կամ եթե ցույց տաս 2 հոգանոց ՆՍՀ-ից "սեքս 3-ով"  անցման մեխանիզմը, ես էլ էս թեմայում մի շաբաթ չեմ գրի: Ազնիվ խոսք:


սեքս երեքով-ի սխեման՝
մի անգամ անում են, երկրորդ անգամ են անում, հետո պարզվում ա տղեն տղա չէր գյադա էր ու ասում ա կամ պտի երրորդն ըլի կամ էլ թե չէ բաժանվում ենք  :Jpit: )
ախպեր, ես դպրոցում միշտ հինգեր եմ ստացել շարադրություն գրելուց, պետք ըլի ասա մանրամասն նկարագրեմ... տղու մազերի գույնից սկսած, աղջկա պադյեզդում ուզողների թվով...  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> հենա, Արսեն ջան, որոշ (լեզուս էլ չի ֆռռում) կանայք համաձայն են ժամանակի ընթացքում զուտ առանց_պարտականությունների_սեքս ունենան  ճիշտն ասած ընգած համարներն եմ ման գալիս դրանց: որ գտնեմ քեզ էլ տա՞մ


 :Nono:

----------


## Մինա

> սեփականատեր ասվածը ինչպե՞ս եք հասկանում: թղթո՞վ, ինչպես իրն ա՞ սեփականություն, դրա համար ա՞ վիրավորական հնչում...
> 
> սեփականատեր են տղամարդիկ համարում ու ճիշտ են անում քանի որ ուզում են, որ իրենց կինը լինի մենակ իրենցը, այլ ոչ թե մի քանի _բաժնետերերի_.. ու դա վիրավորական թող հնչի մենակ նրանց համար ով սեփականություն ասվածը մենակ իրին ա վերագրում: 
> 
> 
> իսկ եթե որոշ _տղամարդկանց_ դզում ա իրա կնոջ _բաժնետեր_ լինելը ապա նախ և առաջ էդ տղամարդու պրոբլեմն ա մեկել իրա _սեփականության_..
> 
> հ.գ. քույրիկ-տղամարդկանց քանակը շատանալու կապակցությամբ. սենց որ գնա շուտով հայաստանի բակերում կհայտնվեն վալոդ ծյոծյաներն ու գուրգեն մորաքույրները... )


 Սեփականատեր ասելո՞վ ...
Ասեմ,երբ 15 տարեկան բոլորիդ պնդած կույսին տուն է բերում,անչափահասության պատճառով չի ամուսնանում:Վրա-վրա մանր երեխաներ է ունենում ու որպես շատ ավանդապաշտ գնում է Ռուսաստան տունն ու տեղը պահելու համար փող աշխատելու:ՈՒ երբ շատ սպասելուց հուսահատված կինը ,երեխան գրկին ի վերջո գտնում է ամուսնու տունը ,դուռը բացում է լավ պարապած տրինաժոռը,կնոջ մռութին ծեփելով զագսի վկայականը,ասելով ամեն պոռնիկ էլ կարող էր ամուսնուցս երեխա ունենար:Պարզ է չէ՞,որ բերածս օրինակը բրազիլական ֆիլմերից չի ,ավելին` առաջին դեմքից եմ իմացել մանրամասնությունները:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Սեփականատեր ասելո՞վ ...
> Ասեմ,երբ 15 տարեկան բոլորիդ պնդած կույսին տուն է բերում,անչափահասության պատճառով չի ամուսնանում:Վրա-վրա մանր երեխաներ է ունենում ու որպես շատ ավանդապաշտ գնում է Ռուսաստան տունն ու տեղը պահելու համար փող աշխատելու:ՈՒ երբ շատ սպասելուց հուսահատված կինը ,երեխան գրկին ի վերջո գտնում է ամուսնու տունը ,դուռը բացում է լավ պարապած տրինաժոռը,կնոջ մռութին ծեփելով զագսի վկայականը,ասելով ամեն պոռնիկ էլ կարող էր ամուսնուցս երեխա ունենար:Պարզ է չէ՞,որ բերածս օրինակը բրազիլական ֆիլմերից չի ,ավելին` առաջին դեմքից եմ իմացել մանրամասնությունները:


 տես՝ քույրիկ-տղամարդ կետը արդեն գրել եմ: տղամարդուց խոսա, կարգին մարդը տենց բան չէր անի, համաձայն չե՞ս: հատուկենտ դեպքերով կարամ ես էլ օրինակներ բերեմ, երբ _ոչ_սեփականատեր_ մտածելակերպով, բայց կնիկ-տղամարդկանց ընտանիքների հետ ինչեր կարա լինի... պատմե՞մ..  :Smile:

----------


## Մինա

> տես՝ քույրիկ-տղամարդ կետը արդեն գրել եմ: տղամարդուց խոսա, կարգին մարդը տենց բան չէր անի, համաձայն չե՞ս: հատուկենտ դեպքերով կարամ ես էլ օրինակներ բերեմ, երբ _ոչ_սեփականատեր_ մտածելակերպով, բայց կնիկ-տղամարդկանց ընտանիքների հետ ինչեր կարա լինի... պատմե՞մ..


 Շահ չգիտեմ քանի տարի ես բացակայում Հայաստանից,որ այդքան դրական գույներով ես հիշում մեր տղամարդկանց վերաբերմունքը սեփական կանանց նկատմամբ(իզուր չեմ օգտագործում այս բառը,մնացած կանանց նկատմամբ լրիվ լորդի տեղ են իրենց դնում),խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է:Ցավով,դառնությամբ եմ գրում,բայց օտարի մոտ կարող եմ մեզ,մերը ,մեր հայրենիքին գովազդել:Հիմա մենք մերոնցով իզուր քաղաքակիրթի կեցվածք չարժէ ընդունել:Էլ չընդարձակվեմ,հուսով եմ ինձ հասկանու՞մ ես...

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շահ չգիտեմ քանի տարի ես բացակայում Հայաստանից,որ այդքան դրական գույներով ես հիշում մեր տղամարդկանց վերաբերմունքը սեփական կանանց նկատմամբ(իզուր չեմ օգտագործում այս բառը,մնացած կանանց նկատմամբ լրիվ լորդի տեղ են իրենց դնում),խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է:Ցավով,դառնությամբ եմ գրում,բայց օտարի մոտ կարող եմ մեզ,մերը ,մեր հայրենիքին գովազդել:Հիմա մենք մերոնքով իզուր քաղաքակիրթի կեցվածք չարժէ ընդունել:Էլ չընդարձակվեմ,հուսով եմ ինձ հասկանու՞մ ես...


Մինա ջան, սխալ ես ասում… կնիկը պտի իրա տեղն իմանա… էտի մեր ազգի բարոյագանութունն ա … կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ ասես "կոֆե դիր"… սիրուն չի չէ՞ տղամարդը կայնի քազի դեմը կոֆե էփի… տղու դմբուզը միշտ պետք ա կնգա գլխին ըլնի որ կնիկը դրա ծանրությունը զգա… էնքան դշբախտ դեպքեր են լինում որ մարդը կնգա վիզը տապոռով կտրում ա կամ կեսրարն ա հարսին սպանում… տեսնու՞մ ես… որ կնիկն իրա տեղն իմանա, տենց բաներ չի լինի…

Շահը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում… բայց քեզ հեչ չեմ հասկանում

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Շահ չգիտեմ քանի տարի ես բացակայում Հայաստանից,որ այդքան դրական գույներով ես հիշում մեր տղամարդկանց վերաբերմունքը սեփական կանանց նկատմամբ(իզուր չեմ օգտագործում այս բառը,մնացած կանանց նկատմամբ լրիվ լորդի տեղ են իրենց դնում),խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է:Ցավով,դառնությամբ եմ գրում,բայց օտարի մոտ կարող եմ մեզ,մերը ,մեր հայրենիքին գովազդել:Հիմա մենք մերոնքով իզուր քաղաքակիրթի կեցվածք չարժէ ընդունել:Էլ չընդարձակվեմ,հուսով եմ ինձ հասկանու՞մ ես...


քիչ տարի եմ բացակայում, բայց գոնե իմ շրջապատում _կնգա կնիկ_ մարդիկ քիչ էին... լրիվ հասկացա...
անկեղծ ցավում եմ եթե իրոք հայ տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը տենց են, ես չեմ իմացել: փաստորեն ստացվում ա ամեն ինչում տղամարդիկ ե՞ն մեղավոր: մեկա, չեմ ուզում ընդունեմ..

հ.գ. կներեք, Դուք պատահական Սալոնիկիում Մանոլիս անունով բարեկամ չունե՞ք:

----------


## Shah

> Մինա ջան, սխալ ես ասում… կնիկը պտի իրա տեղն իմանա… էտի մեր ազգի բարոյագանութունն ա … կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ ասես "կոֆե դիր"… սիրուն չի չէ՞ տղամարդը կայնի քազի դեմը կոֆե էփի… տղու դմբուզը միշտ պետք ա կնգա գլխին ըլնի որ կնիկը դրա ծանրությունը զգա… էնքան դշբախտ դեպքեր են լինում որ մարդը կնգա վիզը տապոռով կտրում ա կամ կեսրարն ա հարսին սպանում… տեսնու՞մ ես… որ կնիկն իրա տեղն իմանա, տենց բաներ չի լինի…
> 
> Շահը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում… բայց քեզ հեչ չեմ հասկանում


 Մեֆ, հումորդ սպանում ա՝ Արամայիս Սահակյանը քեզ օրինակ: Ես չեմ ասում մարդը պտի տապոռահարի կնգան վատ կոֆեի համար: տղամարդը պետք եղած ժամանակ լվացք էլ պտի անի, զիբիլ էլ պտի թափի... բայց ոչ թե նրա համար որ կնիկն ա վզին նստել, այլ էդ պահին տենց ա պետք:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2011), Գեա (25.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

*Քայլող իրական պատմություններ*




        
   

                                                                 «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի դիմաց ցուցադրվում էին 7 ուրվապատկեր` քայլող  կանանց տեսքով: Նրանք խորհրդանշում էին բռնության ենթարկված կանանց, եւ  նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ներկայացնում էր իրական մի պատմություն:
 Բռնության ենթարկված կանանցից մեկը` 32-ամյա Շուշան Մամյանը, պատմում է,  որ հարազատ քեռին 15 տարեկան հասակում փախցրել է իրեն` աներորդու համար:  Ապագա ամուսինը բռնությամբ տիրացել է իրեն, այնուհետեւ տեղափոխվել են  գյուղ: Ամուսինը արգելել է շփվել ծնողների հետ եւ նույնիսկ դուրս գալ  փողոց: Ամուսինը անընդհատ հարբած տուն է գալիս եւ ծեծում նրան, հիմա էլ  նույնիսկ երեխաներին է ծեծում:
 Իսկ 27 -ամյա Արմինե Կարապետյանն էլ «իր կյանքի» պատմությունը  ներկայացնելիս նշում է, որ պարբերաբար նվաստման է ենթարկվում սկեսրայրի եւ  սկեսրոջ կողմից: Սակայն այդ ամենը սաստկացել, երբ նրանք իմացել են, որ  հարսը երկրորդ երեխային է սպասում: Սկեսրայրը եւ սկեսուրը նրան ստիպում են  ազատվել երեխայից, իսկ ամուսինը չի կարողանում հակառակվել ծնողներին եւ  ստիպում է հարմարվել նրանց ճնշումներին:
 Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ին պատմեց «Կանանց իրավունքների կենտրոն»-ի  հասարակայության հետ կապերի պատասխանատու Դիանա Սարգսյանը, պատմությունները  ընտրվել են «Թեժ գիծ» հեռախոսազանգերից եւ ուղղակի կանանց անուններն են  փոխվել:
 «Նպատակն է բարձրացնել հասարակության իրազեկվածությունը ընտանեկան բռնության երեւույթի վերաբերյալ»,- ասաց նա:
 Թեեւ կենտրոնը զբաղվում է միայն կանանց խնդիրներով, սակայն կենտրոնի «Թեժ գծին» դիմում են նաեւ տղամարդիկ:
 Ցուցահանդեսը կրում է «Հարգենք կանանց, վերջ տանք բռնությանը» խորագիրը:  Ընթացքում անցորդներին բաժանվեցին թռուցիկներ եւ բուկլետներ բռնության  երեւույթի մասին:
 Ի դեպ, «Կանանց իրավունքների կենտրոն»-ը թեժ գիծ ունի նաեւ մարզերում,  սակայն այնտեղ կանայք այդքան էլ իրազեկված չեն եւ ամաչում են բարձրաձայնել  իրենց ոտնահարված իրավունքների մասին:

Հ.գ. Մանոլիս անունով բարեկամ չունեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Այ հարգելիս, դու լրիվ շիլափլավ սարքեցիր 
> Ոմ կարող է դավաճանել չամուսնացած մարդը??
> 
> Ինչ կապ ունի դավաճանությունը իմ ասածի հետ: Ընդամենը ասած ա "ուրիշի կնոջը մի նայի` ամուսնացած ա, մենակ քո կնոջը նայի` ամուսնացած էս" 
> Հո ռոբոտ չեն չամուսնացած` *դեռատի*  մարդիք, որ առանց իրար քաղցր աչքով նայելու սիրահարվեն ու ամուսնանան ??
> Այ չի թույլատրվում նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները, բայց ցանկությունների մասին բան չի ասվում 
> 
> Տարօրինակ տրամաբանություն ա կրոնական տրամաբանությունը: Աստված մարդուն տվել է բնազդը և զգացմունքը, բայց նաև դրել է դրանք արտահայտելու սահմանափակումներ և արգելքներ 
> Այսինքն չի ուզեցել, որ ռոբոտ լինեն, բայց չի էլ ուզեցոլ որ համը հանեն 
> ...


Շատ ներողություն,բայց Աստված չի ասում ուրիշի կնոջը,այսինքն ամուսնացած,այլ ասումա ուրիշ կնոջ,այսինքն ընդհանրապես կինարմատ,ընդհանոիր արմամբ,աղջիկն էլա պատկանում կինարմատին,ու կին ուրիշ կին ասելով Աստված նկատի ունի եվ հարս,եվ աղջիկ,եվ հարեվանի կին,ու ձեր ասած չափի մեջ,Աստված չի ասում,թե չափի մեջ կարող ես ցանկություններդ բավարարել անբարոյականի,թեկուզ չամուսնացած կնոջ հետ,ընդհանրապես սեփական կնոջը դավաճանելն ա մեղք,ձեր տրամաբանություննա է տարօրինակ,համ էլ ես փաստն եմ ասում,ոչ թե միայն իմ սռտից բխածը:հենց ձեր ասած զզվելու պահով,կինն էլ զզվանք ա ապրում,երբ իր ամուսինը ուրիշի հետ դավաճանելուց հետո գալիս,իր հետ է նույն բանով է զբաղվում,ետե անգամ փաստացի չիմանա,նորից եմ կրկնում,դա զգալու է:

----------


## araqscomp

> Այ հարգելիս, դու լրիվ շիլափլավ սարքեցիր 
> Ոմ կարող է դավաճանել չամուսնացած մարդը??
> 
> Ինչ կապ ունի դավաճանությունը իմ ասածի հետ: Ընդամենը ասած ա "ուրիշի կնոջը մի նայի` ամուսնացած ա, մենակ քո կնոջը նայի` ամուսնացած էս" 
> Հո ռոբոտ չեն չամուսնացած` *դեռատի*  մարդիք, որ առանց իրար քաղցր աչքով նայելու սիրահարվեն ու ամուսնանան ??
> Այ չի թույլատրվում նախաամուսնական հարաբերությունները, բայց ցանկությունների մասին բան չի ասվում 
> 
> Տարօրինակ տրամաբանություն ա կրոնական տրամաբանությունը: Աստված մարդուն տվել է բնազդը և զգացմունքը, բայց նաև դրել է դրանք արտահայտելու սահմանափակումներ և արգելքներ 
> Այսինքն չի ուզեցել, որ ռոբոտ լինեն, բայց չի էլ ուզեցոլ որ համը հանեն 
> ...


Կներեք,բայց ես ի նկատի ունեմ ամուսնացած մառդուն,որ իր կնոջը դավաճանումա:

----------


## araqscomp

> Հե՞տո ինչ, որ ասում ա/են:


Հետո էն,որ դա մեղքա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետո էն,որ դա մեղքա:


Քո օրենքների համաձայն եմ ես մեղք գործել, իսկ իմ օրենքները մենակ ես եմ ստեղծում:

----------

Skeptic (24.06.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հումորդ սպանում ա՝ Արամայիս Սահակյանը քեզ օրինակ: Ես չեմ ասում մարդը պտի տապոռահարի կնգան վատ կոֆեի համար: տղամարդը պետք եղած ժամանակ լվացք էլ պտի անի, զիբիլ էլ պտի թափի... բայց ոչ թե նրա համար որ կնիկն ա վզին նստել, *այլ էդ պահին տենց ա պետք:*


հաաաաա՜՜՜ հասկացա… բայց պահը ո՞րն ա… ո՞նց ենք պահը ջոկելու… օրինակ ո՞ր պահին պտի մարդը զիբիլը տանի դուրս, որ նստել չերևա… եթե կնիկն ասի "Մեֆիստոֆել ջան մի հատ զիբիլը տար" ես ի՞նչ ասեմ… ասեմ "ի… դու տար, ի՞նչ ես վզիս նստել" թե "հլա արի տենանք էդ ի՞նչ ես անում որ զիբիլը չես կարում տանես" կամ էլ "ՕK"

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող նենց ա դզում,որ սաղմնաբանություն ես պարապում,հետո գալիս ես ստեղ տելեգոնիայի մասին ես կարդում,բացել ա :Lol2:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Shah (24.06.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Աբելյան (24.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Շահ չգիտեմ քանի տարի ես բացակայում Հայաստանից,որ այդքան դրական գույներով ես հիշում մեր տղամարդկանց վերաբերմունքը սեփական կանանց նկատմամբ(իզուր չեմ օգտագործում այս բառը,մնացած կանանց նկատմամբ լրիվ լորդի տեղ են իրենց դնում),խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է:Ցավով,դառնությամբ եմ գրում,բայց օտարի մոտ կարող եմ մեզ,մերը ,մեր հայրենիքին գովազդել:Հիմա մենք մերոնցով իզուր քաղաքակիրթի կեցվածք չարժէ ընդունել:Էլ չընդարձակվեմ,հուսով եմ ինձ հասկանու՞մ ես...


 Համամիտ եմ ձեզ հետ Մինա ջան,ես էլ մեր մեջ այսպես խոսում եմ,բայց որ մի օտարազգի հանկարծ մի վատ բան ա ասում,նենց եմ կատաղում ու ետե աղջիկ ա լինում,կոպտում եմ:Դե տղաների մոտ էլ,բայց դե շնորհքով:

----------

Մինա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> հաաաաա՜՜՜ հասկացա… բայց պահը ո՞րն ա… ո՞նց  ենք պահը ջոկելու… օրինակ ո՞ր պահին պտի մարդը զիբիլը տանի դուրս, որ նստել  չերևա… եթե կնիկն ասի "Մեֆիստոֆել ջան մի հատ զիբիլը տար" ես ի՞նչ ասեմ…  ասեմ "ի… դու տար, ի՞նչ ես վզիս նստել" թե "հլա արի տենանք էդ ի՞նչ ես  անում որ զիբիլը չես կարում տանես" կամ էլ "ՕK"


 նայած հարաբերությունների... կան
1. սպարտիվնի հարաբերություններ - « "ի… դու տար, ի՞նչ ես վզիս նստել" »
2. ես_գռոզնի_ցարն_եմ հարաբերություններ - «"հլա արի տենանք էդ ի՞նչ ես անում որ զիբիլը չես կարում տանես"»
3. կնգա-կնիկ_եմ հարաբերություններ - «էսա, վազելով տանեմ, չգիտե՞ս ես եմ էս տան զիբիլ թափողը»
4. տնփեսա հարաբերություններ - «մամայիդ խաթր էսա տանեմ թափեմ գամ»
5. զայլա չունեմ թե չէ էլի կգրեմ

Մեֆ, կարաս դաժե առանց ասելու էլ թափես, ոչ մի դժբախտ պատահար էլ չի ըլի, բայց տղամարդը կնգանից պտի տարբերվի:

----------


## Շինարար

Սեքսից հասանք զիբիլին, դաժան կենցաղ, իմ տեսած կինոներում տենց չէր բայց  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (27.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Շատ ներողություն,բայց Աստված չի ասում ուրիշի կնոջը,այսինքն ամուսնացած,այլ ասումա ուրիշ կնոջ,այսինքն ընդհանրապես կինարմատ,ընդհանոիր արմամբ,աղջիկն էլա պատկանում կինարմատին,ու կին ուրիշ կին ասելով Աստված նկատի ունի եվ հարս,եվ աղջիկ,եվ հարեվանի կին,ու ձեր ասած չափի մեջ…


Աստված նաեւ չի ասում, որ դա միայն ամուսնացած տղամարդկանց մասին ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ եթե ես սիրուն աղջիկ եմ տեսնում ու ինքը ինձ հրապուրում ա, ուրեմն մե՞ղք եմ գործում:  :Huh:

----------

Varzor (27.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նայած հարաբերությունների... կան
> 1. սպարտիվնի հարաբերություններ - « "ի… դու տար, ի՞նչ ես վզիս նստել" »
> 2. ես_գռոզնի_ցարն_եմ հարաբերություններ - «"հլա արի տենանք էդ ի՞նչ ես անում որ զիբիլը չես կարում տանես"»
> 3. կնգա-կնիկ_եմ հարաբերություններ - «էսա, վազելով տանեմ, չգիտե՞ս ես եմ էս տան զիբիլ թափողը»
> 4. տնփեսա հարաբերություններ - «մամայիդ խաթր էսա տանեմ թափեմ գամ»
> 5. զայլա չունեմ թե չէ էլի կգրեմ
> 
> Մեֆ, կարաս դաժե առանց ասելու էլ թափես, ոչ մի դժբախտ պատահար էլ չի ըլի, բայց տղամարդը կնգանից պտի տարբերվի:


ապեր, ես ասում եմ "ճիշտ" հարաբերությունների մեջ որն ա ճիշտ պատասխանը… քո իմացած ճիշտ տղամարդ-կնիկ հարաբերություններում ո՞րն ա ճիշտ պատասխանը զիբիլի հարցին… տղամարդը կնգանից տարբերվում ա Շահ ջան, ու դու գիտես ինչով…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սեքսից հասանք զիբիլին, դաժան կենցաղ, իմ տեսած կինոներում տենց չէր բայց


զիբիլը չթափես, գիշերը դիվանին կքնես… էս ա կապը ընգեր, դրա համար էլ պտի ինչքան կարանաս շատ նախաամուսնական սեքս անես…

----------

Chilly (26.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ապեր, ես ասում եմ "ճիշտ" հարաբերությունների մեջ որն ա ճիշտ պատասխանը… քո իմացած ճիշտ տղամարդ-կնիկ հարաբերություններում ո՞րն ա ճիշտ պատասխանը զիբիլի հարցին… տղամարդը կնգանից տարբերվում ա Շահ ջան, ու դու գիտես ինչով…


այ հենց էդ եմ էլի ասում, որ քո իմացած տարբերությունից էն կողմ ուրիշ տարբերություն պտի ըլի...

----------


## Շինարար

> զիբիլը չթափես, գիշերը դիվանին կքնես… էս ա կապը ընգեր, դրա համար էլ պտի ինչքան կարանաս շատ նախաամուսնական սեքս անես…


Զիբիլ թափելու հետ կապված քննարկում կյանքումս առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում, էն էլ ակումբ.ամ-ում: Սենց բան մենակ վիրտուալում ա լինում:

----------


## Մինա

> զիբիլը չթափես, գիշերը դիվանին կքնես… էս ա կապը ընգեր, դրա համար էլ պտի ինչքան կարանաս շատ նախաամուսնական սեքս անես…





> Սեքսից հասանք զիբիլին, դաժան կենցաղ, իմ տեսած կինոներում տենց չէր բայց


Համ էլ կինոներում չափազանցնում են հաճելի մասերը,իսկ վատ մասերն էլ(զիբիլի)`մոնտաժում: :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011), Արևածագ (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Մինա ջան, սխալ ես ասում… կնիկը պտի իրա տեղն իմանա… էտի մեր ազգի բարոյագանութունն ա … կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ ասես "կոֆե դիր"… սիրուն չի չէ՞ տղամարդը կայնի քազի դեմը կոֆե էփի… տղու դմբուզը միշտ պետք ա կնգա գլխին ըլնի որ կնիկը դրա ծանրությունը զգա… էնքան դշբախտ դեպքեր են լինում որ մարդը կնգա վիզը տապոռով կտրում ա կամ կեսրարն ա հարսին սպանում… տեսնու՞մ ես… որ կնիկն իրա տեղն իմանա, տենց բաներ չի լինի…
> 
> Շահը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում… բայց քեզ հեչ չեմ հասկանում


 Դե բնականաբար պետքա կնիկը ցածր լինի տղամարդուց,բայց դե ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ,հարգանքն ու զիջողականությունը պետք ա չափի մեջ լինի,բայց անգամ կնոջ անհանդուրժողականությունը նման արարքով չի կարլի արդարացնել,նման մարդիկ ուղակի մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք չունեն,էն էլ տապորօո,Աստված էլ բեդարից ազատի,նման դեպքերում պետք է բաժանվել,ոչ թե դւ բանտ ընկնես,երեխադ էլ մանկատուն,դա էլ ա մեղք,իսկ որ բաժանվես,համ քեզ համար լավ կլինի,համ էլ երեխայիդ,էդպես որ բոլորը անեն անհանդուրժողականության համար,ուր կհասնենք?Դա արդարացում չե,էն էլ տապոռով թե տղամարդու կողմից թե կնոջ,թե կիսուրի..........ուղակի ստորությունա,նման մարդկանց,թե կին,թե տղամարդ,պետքա տաս թուրքի ձեռքը,որ վառեն,որովհետեվ թուրքի նմաննա դրան միայն ընդունակ,տենց որ լինի,կանայք էլ պետքա նման ստոր ձևով իրենց ամուսիններին սպանեն իրենց դավաճանելու համար,եհեեեեեեեե,ես ինչ աստիճանի ենք հասել,թուրքից չենք տարբերվում էլի,համ ազերին ու թուրքը տապոռով մեզ սպանեն,համ էլ մենք,լեզուներն էլ երկարացնենք,ասեն,էս ինչ ազգեն,իրար հարգել չգիտեն,օֆ,օֆ,աշխարհ,աշխարհ:մենք էլ ենք մարդ,մի մոռացեք դա,ինքնասիրություն ունենք,ւղակի մենք պետքա մի քիչ ավելի հանդուրժող  ու զիջող լինենք:

----------


## araqscomp

հառգանք ն ու զիջողականությունը փոխադարձաբար,շփոթեցի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Համ էլ կինոներում չափազանցնում են հաճելի մասերը,իսկ վատ մասերն էլ(զիբիլի)`մոնտաժում:


Կյանքում էլ կարելի ա մոնտաժել, մոնտաժողից ա կախված  :Wink:

----------

murmushka (25.06.2011), Shah (24.06.2011), VisTolog (24.06.2011), Մինա (24.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Կյանքում էլ կարելի ա մոնտաժել, մոնտաժողից ա կախված


 կամ էլ մարդ պտի պատրաստ ըլի/իմանա, որ կյանքում զիբիլ թափել էլ կա... մենակ ռոզվի պահեր չեն..

----------


## araqscomp

> Աստված նաեւ չի ասում, որ դա միայն ամուսնացած տղամարդկանց մասին ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ եթե ես սիրուն աղջիկ եմ տեսնում ու ինքը ինձ հրապուրում ա, ուրեմն մե՞ղք եմ գործում:


Եթե ամուսնացած ես,այո,Աստված ասումա էտ,ուզում ես ընդունի էտ,ուզում ես ձե,քօ գործն ա,բա որ դու ուրիշին ես նայում,ուրիշն էլ քո գեղեցիկ կնոջը?????Քո սիրուն կնոջը թողնես,որին ուրիշն ա նայում ու ցանկանում,ուրիշին նայես,մի սիրուն օռ էլ ձեռքիցդ տանեն քո անտարբերությունը տեսնելով,ասեն սա որ իրա կնոջը չի էլ նայում,ինչի չօգտվեմ առիտից որ?

----------


## araqscomp

> Քո օրենքների համաձայն եմ ես մեղք գործել, իսկ իմ օրենքները մենակ ես եմ ստեղծում:


Քո գործնա,ոնց ուզում ես,մտածի,համենայն դեպս ես իմ համար օրենք չեմ ստեղծում:

----------


## հովարս

> Շահ չգիտեմ քանի տարի ես բացակայում Հայաստանից,որ այդքան դրական գույներով ես հիշում մեր տղամարդկանց վերաբերմունքը սեփական կանանց նկատմամբ(իզուր չեմ օգտագործում այս բառը,մնացած կանանց նկատմամբ լրիվ լորդի տեղ են իրենց դնում),*խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է*:Ցավով,դառնությամբ եմ գրում,բայց օտարի մոտ կարող եմ մեզ,մերը ,մեր հայրենիքին գովազդել:Հիմա մենք մերոնցով իզուր քաղաքակիրթի կեցվածք չարժէ ընդունել:Էլ չընդարձակվեմ,հուսով եմ ինձ հասկանու՞մ ես...


Մինա ջան, այդ քո մեծամասնությունը ընդհամենը մի քանի հարյուր տականք են, բայց ոչ բոլոր ազգը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (25.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Քո գործնա,ոնց ուզում ես,մտածի,համենայն դեպս ես իմ համար օրենք չեմ ստեղծում:


Ուրիշ տեղից ես վերցնում ու ասում, որ եթե ես ՆՍՀ ունենամ, ուրեմն մեղք եմ գործում: Եթե քո նույն օրենքն ասեր, թե ՆՍՀ ունեցողները մարդասպան են, դու ինձ մարդասպան կանվանեիր: Ասածս ի՞նչա…  :Jpit:  մի ասա թե ինչ-որ մեկը մեղքա գործում, որովհետև դա քո սեփական… կամ չէ, ուրիշ տեղից վերցված ու քո կողմից սեփականաշնորհած կարծիքնա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե ամուսնացած ես,այո,Աստված ասումա էտ,ուզում ես ընդունի էտ,ուզում ես ձե,քօ գործն ա,բա որ դու ուրիշին ես նայում,ուրիշն էլ քո գեղեցիկ կնոջը?????Քո սիրուն կնոջը թողնես,որին ուրիշն ա նայում ու ցանկանում,ուրիշին նայես,մի սիրուն օռ էլ ձեռքիցդ տանեն քո անտարբերությունը տեսնելով,ասեն սա որ իրա կնոջը չի էլ նայում,ինչի չօգտվեմ առիտից որ?


Մոռացել էի ասեմ. ամուսնացած չեմ: Հիմա նշածս դեպքում մեղք գործո՞ւմ եմ, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ հենց էդ եմ էլի ասում, որ քո իմացած տարբերությունից էն կողմ ուրիշ տարբերություն պտի ըլի...


դու ի՞նչ գիտես ես ինչ տարբերություն եմ ասում…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> Մոռացել էի ասեմ. ամուսնացած չեմ: Հիմա նշածս դեպքում մեղք գործո՞ւմ եմ, թե՞ ոչ:


Բնականաբար ոչ,դու ազատ մարդ ես:

----------


## araqscomp

> Ուրիշ տեղից ես վերցնում ու ասում, որ եթե ես ՆՍՀ ունենամ, ուրեմն մեղք եմ գործում: Եթե քո նույն օրենքն ասեր, թե ՆՍՀ ունեցողները մարդասպան են, դու ինձ մարդասպան կանվանեիր: Ասածս ի՞նչա…  մի ասա թե ինչ-որ մեկը մեղքա գործում, որովհետև դա քո սեփական… կամ չէ, ուրիշ տեղից վերցված ու քո կողմից սեփականաշնորհած կարծիքնա:


Շատ կներես,ետ իմ վերցրած բանը չի,ես ասում եմ,որ ամուսնացած մարդու դավաճանություննա մեղք ցանկացած կնոջ հետ:

----------


## araqscomp

> զիբիլը չթափես, գիշերը դիվանին կքնես… էս ա կապը ընգեր, դրա համար էլ պտի ինչքան կարանաս շատ նախաամուսնական սեքս անես…


 Ոչ բոլոր կանայք են տենց անորմալ:

----------


## Shah

> դու ի՞նչ գիտես ես ինչ տարբերություն եմ ասում…


 հուսադրող ա, որ սխալ եմ հասկացել, իսկ կասես ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունեիր՝ ո՞րն ա տարբերությունը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Շատ կներես,ետ իմ վերցրած բանը չի,ես ասում եմ,որ ամուսնացած մարդու դավաճանություննա մեղք ցանկացած կնոջ հետ:


օկ, ուղղակի ուզեցա ասեմ, որ էս գրառմանդ մեջի նշված գրքում գրվա օրենքը պետք չի տարածել բոլորի վրա, ասելով թե ստեղ տենցա գրած (ինչը նշանակումա էդ գրածը տարածում ես բոլորի վրա): Ինձ համար էդ գրքի գրածը օրենք չի: 




> ԵՍս կարող եմ նույնիսկ Աստվաժաշունչը բերել ու ապացուցել,ոնց որ կա գրած,ուղակի հիմա շտապում եմ,որ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ կնոջ,եկեղեցում,որ ասումա քահանա,չնայած դռանց մեծ մասը մաֆյոզ են,բայց համենայն դեպս դա Աստվածաշնչիցա վերցված,որ պետք է հավատարիմ լինես քօ կնոջը,չդավաճանես,Աստվածաշնչում Աստված ոչ մեկի ֆիզիկական դավաճանությունը չի խրախուսում,գրածա ուրիշ կնոջ,քո կնոջից բացի,չի գրած ամուսնացած միայն,ցանկացած,բնականա դժվար է ընդունել տղամարդկանց կողմից,բայց դա փաստ է:


Հետաքրքիրա որն ես համարում մեղք: Բառը ոնց ես սահմանում:

----------

Skeptic (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

> օկ, ուղղակի ուզեցա ասեմ, որ էս գրառմանդ մեջի նշված գրքում գրվա օրենքը պետք չի տարածել բոլորի վրա, ասելով թե ստեղ տենցա գրած (ինչը նշանակումա էդ գրածը տարածում ես բոլորի վրա): Ինձ համար էդ գրքի գրածը օրենք չի: 
> 
> 
> 
> Հետաքրքիրա որն ես համարում մեղք: Բառը ոնց ես սահմանում:


 հոգնում եմ կրկնություններից,ամուսնացած մարդու դավաճանությունը ուրիշի հետ:

----------


## araqscomp

> հոգնում եմ կրկնություններից,ամուսնացած մարդու դավաճանությունը ուրիշի հետ:


 Եթե Աստվածաշնչի գրվածները չես ընդունում,դա արդեն քո խղճի գործնա,ինչ գրվածա,դա եմ ասում:

----------


## Մինա

> Մինա ջան, այդ քո մեծամասնությունը ընդհամենը մի քանի հարյուր տականք են, բայց ոչ բոլոր ազգը:


 Հովարս ջան աստված տա ճիշտը դու լինես...
Քո արշինով մի չափիր բոլորին:Հենց մենակ այն փաստը,որ այսքան նեգատիվ արձագանքողներ կան այս թեմայում(նկատի ունեմ Ն Ս Հ-ից հետո աղջկան անառակ,օգտագործված համարողներին)բավական է ընդհանուր եզրակացության գալու համար:
Հ.գ. ներքևում ավելացրածս հոդվածը կարդացի՞ր:

----------


## Lord

էս հլը չեք հոգնել, էս թեմայից եկեք մի քանի հատ համար տամ զանգեք  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (25.06.2011), VisTolog (25.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հուսադրող ա, որ սխալ եմ հասկացել, իսկ կասես ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունեիր՝ ո՞րն ա տարբերությունը:


իրավունքներով նույնն են, մնացածով տարբեր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ բոլոր կանայք են տենց անորմալ:


բոլոր կնիկներն էլ աննորմալ են… կնիկի նորմալը չի լինում… կնիկը լինում ա աննորմալ և շատ աննորմալ… իհարկե բացառություններ կան, օրինակ մամաս, կինս ու քույրս… բայց շատ քիչ են…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համ էլ կինոներում չափազանցնում են հաճելի մասերը,իսկ վատ մասերն էլ(զիբիլի)`մոնտաժում:


հա… ճիշտ ես ասում… ժամերով սեքս են անում օրական մի քանի անգամ… նայում զարմանում ես թե սրանց վրա ի՞նչ մատոռ ա դրած… վեչնի դվիգածել ա, ինչ ա…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (25.06.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

Պապաս ընենց հարգանքովա մամայիս հետ խոսում,դե նույնն էլ մամաս,բայց դե մամաս դրանից չի առիտավորվում,պապաս,որ մտնումա տուն,մամաս տունը չի լինում,ասումա,ուրա մեր տան ծիտիկը???  :Smile:  :Smile: ու էլիշատ ժամանակ,բայց մամաս դրանից էլի չի առիտավորվում,դե բնականաբար համբույր մեզ մոտ թույլ չեն տալիս:

----------


## Գեա

> Նույնը կասեյի ես տղամարդկանց համար,որ կնոջը հարգելու ձև չգիտեն,իհարկե բացառություններ կան,օրինակ,պապաս,եղբայրս,հարազատներս,որոնց ի տարբերություն քեզ,անորմալ չեմև էլի մի քանի բացառություններ:





> Պապաս ընենց հարգանքովա մամայիս հետ խոսում,դե նույնն էլ մամաս,բայց դե մամաս դրանից չի առիտավորվում,պապաս,որ մտնումա տուն,մամաս տունը չի լինում,ասումա,ուրա մեր տան ծիտիկը??? ու էլիշատ ժամանակ,բայց մամաս դրանից էլի չի առիտավորվում,դե բնականաբար համբույր մեզ մոտ թույլ չեն տալիս:


նախասեռականից ու՜ր հասանք…Դեվոչկա , այ դեվոչկա ուգոմոնիս :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2011), Freeman (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Shah (25.06.2011), Աբելյան (25.06.2011), Էլիզե (25.06.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2011), Տրիբուն (25.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չեն արգելում, բայց ո՞ր երկրում են մեդալ տալիս:
> 
> գիտենամ տենց բան կա, կգնամ նախագահով բանով սաղին նախ ու հետամուսնական կանեմ:


Ինչի ամեն արածի համար մեդա՞լ ա պետք ստանալ, որ արվի:   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեքսից հասանք զիբիլին, դաժան կենցաղ, իմ տեսած կինոներում տենց չէր բայց


Զիբիլ մի թափեք ու նախամուսնական սեքսը ձեռ դռանը չի չոքի: 

Մի հատ անեգդոտ եմ հիշել: 

Մեկի կնիկը տանում ա զբիլը թափելու, ու թափելու պահին դույլը ընկնում ա էն խորը բաքի մեջ: Էս կնիկը կռանում ա որ վերցնի դույլը, ինքն էլ ա շուռ գալիս գլխիվայր բաքի մեջ՝ ոտները վերև չռած: Էտ պահին կողքից մի հատ տղամարդ ա անցնում, տեանում ա բաքի մեջ պատրաստի, ոտերը չռած կնիկ: Բռնում ա սկսում ա ՆՍՀ անել էս կնգան: Էս կնգա մարդը լուսամուտից տեսնում ա, վազելով իջնում ա ու սրան. 
- արա, էս ի՞նչ ես անում
- ապեր, լավ էլ կնիկ էր, յանիմ խի՞ էիք թափել որ

----------

Adriano (25.06.2011), Ariadna (25.06.2011), Cassiopeia (25.06.2011), Chilly (25.06.2011), Freeman (25.06.2011), Mephistopheles (25.06.2011), Moonwalker (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (25.06.2011), VisTolog (25.06.2011), Win Wolf (25.06.2011), Արևածագ (25.06.2011), Գեա (25.06.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2011), Շինարար (25.06.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ժողուրդ ջան նախքան թեման շարունակելը կխնդրեմ ծանոթանալ սեքսի բուժիչ հատկություններին Հայ և մի շարք այլ հասարակություններում էնքան են թերագնահատում դա, որ միայն վատագույն կողմերն են տեսնում… Այո բավականին բարդա հայ մարդուն բացատրել, որ ծանոթացումը զույգերի պետք է իրականացվի ամբողջովին…Չնայած դեռ շատ բարդա ընկալել էդ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ասածը… Չնայած գենդերային հավասարություն են հորինել, բայց Հայաստանում էդ հարցում գենդերային հավասարություն չկա… Բայց հարցա առաջանում մենք՝ հայերս, արդյոք պատրաստ ենք գնալ զիջումների այդ հարցում, չէ կարծում եմ դեռ շուտա, պետք է գտնել մեկ այլ տարբերակ, որ հայկակն մենթալիտետը շատ չխաթարվի, սակայն մյուս կողմից էլ դրանից հենց ինքներս չտուժենք…

----------


## Մինա

> քիչ տարի եմ բացակայում, բայց գոնե իմ շրջապատում _կնգա կնիկ_ մարդիկ քիչ էին... լրիվ հասկացա...
> անկեղծ ցավում եմ եթե իրոք հայ տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը տենց են, ես չեմ իմացել: փաստորեն ստացվում ա ամեն ինչում տղամարդիկ ե՞ն մեղավոր: մեկա, չեմ ուզում ընդունեմ..


Իսկ կուսությունից զրկող,երկու տարի սուտ սեր խաղալուց հետո ,սուս ու փուս թռնող "շատ տղամարդ" տղու մասին իմացե՞լ ես(հա չմոռանամ հավատք ունեցող,ադաթներին կողմ,մաքրությունը առաջին տեղում դնող,իրենց տատերի ու պապերի արժանի հետևորդ): :Cool:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Skeptic (25.06.2011), Win Wolf (25.06.2011), Գեա (25.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ կուսությունից զրկող,երկու տարի սուտ սեր խաղալուց հետո ,սուս ու փուս թռնող "շատ տղամարդ" տղու մասին իմացե՞լ ես(հա չմոռանամ հավատք ունեցող,ադաթներին կողմ,մաքրությունը առաջին տեղում դնող,իրենց տատերի ու պապերի արժանի հետևորդ):


 ու՞ր ա ըտեղ տղա, որ իրա կնգան էլ չի կարում տեր կանգնի, դու դեռ ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել տղամարդ տղու օրինակով... քանի անգամ կրկնեմ

----------


## Universe

> Իսկ կուսությունից զրկող,երկու տարի սուտ սեր խաղալուց հետո ,սուս ու փուս թռնող "շատ տղամարդ" տղու մասին իմացե՞լ ես(հա չմոռանամ հավատք ունեցող,ադաթներին կողմ,մաքրությունը առաջին տեղում դնող,իրենց տատերի ու պապերի արժանի հետևորդ):


Դե ասենք նման «հավատքի ու մաքրության» տեր աղջիկներ ինչի ո՞վ ասեց որ չեն լինում... էլ ըտեղ ի՞նչ տղա կար քո ասածի մեջ
Երկու տարի սուտ սեր խաղան, վերջում պարզվի որ էտ աղջիկը սիֆիլիս էր... Էն էլ օռալ ճանապարհով վարակված...

Դրա համար Մինա ջան, տղայի հետ մինչ բուն շփման անցնելը, պետքա  կուրսվել, թե ի՞նչ տղայա, ո՞ւրդու տղայա, ո՞ւմ հետա տալի առնում, ... ընգերուհի ունեցելա թե չէ... :Jpit:  որ նման բաները բացառվեն....

----------


## Shah

> Դե ասենք նման «հավատքի ու մաքրության» տեր աղջիկներ ինչի ո՞վ ասեց որ չեն լինում... էլ ըտեղ ի՞նչ տղա կար քո ասածի մեջ
> Երկու տարի սուտ սեր խաղան, վերջում պարզվի որ էտ աղջիկը սիֆիլիս էր... Էն էլ օռալ ճանապարհով վարակված...
> 
> Դրա համար Մինա ջան, տղայի հետ մինչ բուն շփման անցնելը, պետքա  կուրսվել, թե ի՞նչ տղայա, ո՞ւրդու տղայա, ո՞ւմ հետա տալի առնում, ... ընգերուհի ունեցելա թե չէ... որ նման բաները բացառվեն....


 կամ էլ կարողա ինքը վաբշե էդ աղջկան թողել ա քանի որ ինքը գեյ ա եղել...  :Jpit: ) կամ էլ էդ աղջիկն էլ սուրբ չի եղել.. ինչ գիտես դրա մասին.. խի ա սաղի մոտ նենց տպավորություն որ պարտադիր տղեն ա վատը աղջիկը լավը..

----------

Universe (25.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

[QUOTE=Shah;2256994]ու՞ր ա ըտեղ տղա, որ իրա կնգան էլ չի կարում տեր կանգնի, դու դեռ ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել տղամարդ տղու օրինակով... քանի անգամ կրկնեմ[/QUOTE
Նույն բանն ենք ասում Շահ:Տղա չի ,տականքի,վիժվածքի,իմ իմացած ամենա նողկալի գարշանքն է:   :Cool:

----------


## Lion

Ժող, էս ուր եք հասել? Իրոք, հարցը բարդա ու թող ամեն մարդ ու ամեն զույգ ինքն իր համար այն լուծի...

----------


## Shah

> Shah-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> ու՞ր ա ըտեղ տղա, որ իրա կնգան էլ չի կարում տեր կանգնի, դու դեռ ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել տղամարդ տղու օրինակով... քանի անգամ կրկնեմ
> 
> 
> Նույն բանն ենք ասում Շահ:Տղա չի ,տականքի,վիժվածքի,իմ իմացած ամենա նողկալի գարշանքն է:


ես էլ նմանների գիտեմ ու անկեղծ իրանց տղա չեմ համարում... բայց ինչի ես մտածում որ պտի դրա հետ չհամաձայնվեի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

հլա մի հատ վերջացրե՛ք էս խոսակցութունները… չե՞ք ամաչու՞մ… նստած ինչեր եք քննարկում… էս ի՞նչ բարոյականություն ա, ինչ բարքեր են… լրիվ չափն անցել եք…

…գիշերվա 1000-ին նստած նախաամուսնական սեքս եք քննարկում… դուք որ նամուս, պատիվ ունենայիք հիմա ՝ էս գիշերվա 1000- կոմպյուտորի դեմը նստած սենց անբարոյական բաներից չէիք խոսա… փոխարենը հիմա ձեր անկողնում նախաամուսնական, կամ հետամուսնական սեքսով կզբաղվեիք

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> հլա մի հատ վերջացրե՛ք էս խոսակցութունները… չե՞ք ամաչու՞մ… նստած ինչեր եք քննարկում… էս ի՞նչ բարոյականություն ա, ինչ բարքեր են… լրիվ չափն անցել եք…
> 
> …գիշերվա 1000-ին նստած նախաամուսնական սեքս եք քննարկում… դուք որ նամուս, պատիվ ունենայիք հիմա ՝ էս գիշերվա 1000- կոմպյուտորի դեմը նստած սենց անբարոյական բաներից չէիք խոսա… փոխարենը հիմա ձեր անկողնում նախաամուսնական, կամ հետամուսնական սեքսով կզբաղվեիք


 Մեֆ, ժամային գոտիդ խառն ա... կամ էլ պատուհանիդ զանավեսկեն չես քաշել  :Jpit: )

----------

Lion (25.06.2011), Universe (25.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ժամային գոտիդ խառն ա... կամ էլ պատուհանիդ զանավեսկեն չես քաշել )


ձեր մոտ մութ չի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լիոնի մոտ հաստատ մութ ա…

----------


## Lion

Էս ուր հասաք...  :LOL:

----------


## Shah

> ձեր մոտ մութ չի՞


 մթոտ ա, բայց դեռ գիշեր չի հաստատ... Մեֆ, դու էլ է՞ս մոդեռատորական շտռաֆնոյների հոտ առնում:

----------


## Գեա

այ քեզ բան էս թեման դեռ շնչում է , բայց ինչ ժիվուչի դուրս եկավ, լավ է, գնամ տորթ թխելու անունն էլ դնեմ ՆՍՀ, ինքը երկու շերտից կլինի՝ սև ու սպիտակ(դե կարծում եմ հասկացաք ով ով է :Wink: ), դրանց արանքն էլ բեզեյի հա՜ստ շերտ կանեմ ու մեջն էլ , որպես կարմիր խնձորի վկայական մի քանի հատ բալ կդնեմ , որ տեղ տեղ տպավորություն ստեղծի …
Դե դուք հանկարծ չշեղվեք շարունակեք թեման ինձ էլ այս օֆթոփի համար կներեք

----------

keyboard (20.07.2012), Mephistopheles (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Win Wolf (25.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> այ քեզ բան էս թեման դեռ շնչում է , բայց ինչ ժիվուչի դուրս եկավ, լավ է, գնամ տորթ թխելու անունն էլ դնեմ ՆՍՀ, ինքը երկու շերտից կլինի՝ սև ու սպիտակ(դե կարծում եմ հասկացաք ով ով է), դրանց արանքն էլ բեզեյի հա՜ստ շերտ կանեմ ու մեջն էլ , որպես կարմիր խնձորի վկայական մի քանի հատ բալ կդնեմ , որ տեղ տեղ տպավորություն ստեղծի …
> Դե դուք հանկարծ չշեղվեք շարունակեք թեման ինձ էլ այս օֆթոփի համար կներեք


 _ինտիմ_ տորթ...

----------


## հովարս

> Ժողուրդ ջան նախքան թեման շարունակելը կխնդրեմ ծանոթանալ սեքսի բուժիչ հատկություններին Հայ և մի շարք այլ հասարակություններում էնքան են թերագնահատում դա, որ միայն վատագույն կողմերն են տեսնում… Այո բավականին բարդա հայ մարդուն բացատրել, որ ծանոթացումը զույգերի պետք է իրականացվի ամբողջովին…Չնայած դեռ շատ բարդա ընկալել էդ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ ասածը… Չնայած գենդերային հավասարություն են հորինել, բայց Հայաստանում էդ հարցում գենդերային հավասարություն չկա… Բայց հարցա առաջանում մենք՝ հայերս, արդյոք պատրաստ ենք գնալ զիջումների այդ հարցում, չէ կարծում եմ դեռ շուտա, պետք է գտնել մեկ այլ տարբերակ, որ հայկակն մենթալիտետը շատ չխաթարվի, սակայն մյուս կողմից էլ դրանից հենց ինքներս չտուժենք…


Ինձ ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել. թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՆԱՀ-ը սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունների հետ, կամ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունները անբարոյականության հետ: Պռիչոմ տուտ հայը, եթե հայ տղամարդը ուզում է որ իր աղջիկը առողջ հասարակության մեջ մեծանա(ոչ բոզերի և պոռմիկների),  ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:

Սիրելի Ադրիանո, ամեն բան իր ճիշտ ժամանակը ունի, մի խառնեք բնականը անբնականի հետ:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2011), Shah (25.06.2011), Valentina (25.06.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ինձ ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել. թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՆԱՀ-ը սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունների հետ, կամ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունները անբարոյականության հետ: Պռիչոմ տուտ հայը, եթե հայ տղամարդը ուզում է որ իր աղջիկը առողջ հասարակության մեջ մեծանա(ոչ բոզերի և պոռմիկների),  ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:
> 
> Սիրելի Ադրիանո, ամեն բան իր ճիշտ ժամանակը ունի, մի խառնեք բնականը անբնականի հետ:


 ինձ թվում ա երիտասարդը ենթադրում ա, որ կանայք by default տղամարդկանց պես են՝ 14-15 տարեկանից պահանջ ունեն... բայց դա տենց չի, ճիշտ ա, կանայք ավելի շուտ են հասունանում, բայց սեռական հարաբերությունների պահանջով չեն տառապում...
իսկ եթե համաձայնվենք ու թողենք որ 15 տարեկանում աղջիկները ազատ իրենց _առողջությամբ զբաղվե՞ն 
_Ադրիանո, հրաշալի միտք էր... ո՞նց չէինք ֆայմել

----------


## Adriano

> ինձ թվում ա երիտասարդը ենթադրում ա, որ կանայք by default տղամարդկանց պես են՝ 14-15 տարեկանից պահանջ ունեն... բայց դա տենց չի, ճիշտ ա, կանայք ավելի շուտ են հասունանում, բայց սեռական հարաբերությունների պահանջով չեն տառապում...
> իսկ եթե համաձայնվենք ու թողենք որ 15 տարեկանում աղջիկները ազատ իրենց _առողջությամբ զբաղվեն,_ Ադրիանո, հրաշալի միտք էր... ոնց չէինք ֆայմել


Ուրեմն քեզ կխնդրեմ իմ փոխարեն, իմ արտահայտած տեսակետի մասին որևէ  պատասխան չտաս…Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է ըմդհամուր խնդրին… Եկեք նշենք, որ իմ միտքը չէր վերաբերվում էս քո գրառմանը…

----------


## Shah

> Ուրեմն քեզ կխնդրեմ իմ փոխարեն, իմ արտահայտած տեսակետի մասին որևէ  պատասխան չտաս…Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է ըմդհամուր խնդրին… Եկեք նշենք, որ իմ միտքը չէր վերաբերվում էս քո գրառմանը…


 պատասխան չտա՞մ: քեզնի՞ց պտի թույլտվություն հարցնեմ: խոսքի ազատություն ու մնացած բաների մասին քեզ չե՞ն ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ քեզ բան էս թեման դեռ շնչում է , բայց ինչ ժիվուչի դուրս եկավ, լավ է, գնամ տորթ թխելու անունն էլ դնեմ ՆՍՀ, ինքը երկու շերտից կլինի՝ սև ու սպիտակ(դե կարծում եմ հասկացաք ով ով է), դրանց արանքն էլ բեզեյի հա՜ստ շերտ կանեմ ու մեջն էլ , որպես կարմիր խնձորի վկայական մի քանի հատ բալ կդնեմ , որ տեղ տեղ տպավորություն ստեղծի …
> Դե դուք հանկարծ չշեղվեք շարունակեք թեման ինձ էլ այս օֆթոփի համար կներեք


Գեա ջան, էդ տորթից հլա կա՞… մնացել ա՞

----------


## Adriano

> Ինձ ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել. թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՆԱՀ-ը սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունների հետ, կամ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սեքսի բուժիչ հատկությունները անբարոյականության հետ: *Պռիչոմ տուտ հայը, եթե հայ տղամարդը ուզում է որ իր աղջիկը առողջ հասարակության մեջ մեծանա(ոչ բոզերի և պոռմիկների)*,  ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:
> 
> Սիրելի Ադրիանո, ամեն բան իր ճիշտ ժամանակը ունի, մի խառնեք բնականը անբնականի հետ:


 Ուրեմն ասեմ ձեզ, որ կապը  իրոք որ ուղիղ չէ, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ նախքան թեման շարունակելը… Նպատակ ունենալով ևս մեկ անգամ նշելով և թուլացնելով սեքսի մասին ձևավորված վատ, գրեթե բացասական կարծիքը, որը էլ ավելի է սրվում երբ մարդիկ ինչ-որ սահմանափակումներ են դնում… Ձեր վերը նշված մտքով ողջ եվրոպան, ԱՄՆ-ն գցեցիք պոռնիկների և  բոզերի շարքը… Նման հետամնաց մտածելակերպը ընդունելի չէ… Ես իմ գրառման մեջ չեմ ասում թե վատ բան կա,եթե ամուսնությունից առաջ սեքսով չես զբաղվում… Դա յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքը պետք է որոշի… Բայց այդ որոշման վրա ազդում է հայ հասարակությունը… Ընդհանրապես առողջ հասարակություն ասածը միանշանակ չէ…Եվ հետևապես կխնդրեմ Ձեր կողմից ձևավորած «առողջ հասարակությունը» չփաթաթել մյուսների վրա…Ես իքնս չեմ ասում եվրոպան ճիշտ է, մենք սխալ ենք, ես էլ վերջինիս պատասխանը չգիտեմ, սակայն նման թեմայի առկայությունը ինքնին նշանակում է, որ այս ոլորտում խնդիրներ կան… Օրինակ մինչև ամուսնանալը տղան հայ հասարակությունում իրավունք ունի սեռական կապ ունենալ ցանկացածի հետ,«սա բնական երևույթա», իսկ աղջկեքը չունեն,(չունեն գիտենք ինչ իմաստով) ինչու՞…Ինչ է սա՞ է ձեր առողջ հասարակություն ասվածը…

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, բայց էս ինչքա՜ն եք մեկդ մյուսին սիրում... աղջիկների համար սաղ տղերքը հետամնաց գեղացի են, տղերքի համար էլ աղջիկներն են «հարամված պտուղ»: Սեքս եք ուզում գնացեք զբաղվեք, վերջում էլ գտեք մեկին, որ մինչև ամուսնանալը ձեր վայելած բնական պահանջները հաշվի չառնի:

Ինչ էլ հավես ունեք սրա-նրա սպիտակեղենի վրա կարմիր հետքերն եք քննարկում:

----------

Adriano (25.06.2011), keyboard (30.08.2012), Moonwalker (25.06.2011), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Tig (25.06.2011), Universe (25.06.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011), VisTolog (25.06.2011), Win Wolf (25.06.2011), Լեո (26.06.2011), Շինարար (25.06.2011), Տրիբուն (26.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ադրիանո, քու հաճույքներից բացի էլ ի՞նչ լավ բան կա, կամ եւրոպան ու ԱՄՆ է քու էտալոնը և ո՞ վ ասեց որ նրանք ճիշտ կյանքով են ապրում, դու շնությունը զարգացում ես համարում, այդ ՆԱՀ սեքսի շնորհիվ չի՞ ջահել աղջիկների դեպրեսիվ վիճակը, կամ էլ ինքնասպանությունները: Եթե դու որոշ բաներ չես հասկանում դա չի նշանակուն որ ամերիկն ու եւրոպան ճիշտ է:




> Ձեր կողմից ձևավորած «առողջ հասարակությունը» չփաթաթել մյուսների վրա


իսկ ինչու ես իմ կողմից ձևավորված առողջ հասարակությունը գրել չակերտների մեջ, կամ ու՞մ վրա դա փաթաթեցի:




> այս ոլորտում խնդիրներ կան…


իհարկե կա, դա  Աստծու օրենքի խախտումն է:
Քո վերջին հարցերի պատասխանը կգտնես եթե իմանաս ինչի՞ համար գոյություն ունի կնոջ մոտ կուսաթաղանթը:

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա ջան, էդ տորթից հլա կա՞… մնացել ա՞


հա, ու շատ էլ համով է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, ու շատ էլ համով է


հո՛պ, մի րոպե՛… ես քո իմացած աղջիկներից չեմ…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> հո՛պ, մի րոպե՛… ես քո իմացած աղջիկներից չեմ…


Յա՜՜,էդ տորթից տենց էղա՞վ

----------

Varzor (27.06.2011), հովարս (26.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Նախաամուսնական. սեռական հարաբերություններ:*

----------

Albus (06.06.2012), Amaru (30.10.2011), Ariadna (26.06.2011), Artyom (26.06.2011), Cassiopeia (26.06.2011), Freeman (26.06.2011), Jarre (26.06.2011), Lion (26.06.2011), Mephistopheles (26.06.2011), Moonwalker (26.06.2011), One_Way_Ticket (26.06.2011), Skeptic (26.06.2011), Tig (26.06.2011), Varzor (27.06.2011), VisTolog (26.06.2011), Yellow Raven (26.06.2011), Yevuk (26.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011), Արէա (26.06.2011), Գեա (26.06.2011), հովարս (26.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2011), Նարե91 (26.06.2011), Ռեդ (26.06.2011), Տրիբուն (26.06.2011)

----------

